# In Search of My Body vol. 10 - taking it one paper towel at at time



## Ronda93

Shameless cut and paste from Nancy's launch of vol 9 in June:

Welcome to Vol 10 of our little thread! For nearly 3 years, this thread has been going strong! Many have come, a few have gone and some of us have stuck it out thru thick and thin.

Our gains have been greater than our losses. While many of us have lost some weight all of us have gained a lot. Weve gained friendship. Weve gained insights and we've gained confidence. Weve expanded our horizons in ways we may have never thought possible. And weve gained BLING! Yes, seven of us trained and completed the Princess ½ marathon together in March. 

Youll find we have different goals, different methods for achieving better health. Perhaps we may all wish there was a simple quick fix, however we know that is not a reality. We fight the daily battles with food and exercise. Some days we win, other days we struggle. But we support one another, we share and we care as we all work to achieve balance in our lives. 

Its true that this is a weight loss thread, and we hope youll choose to join us because youll find that we are about so much more.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

WOO HOO!  Checking in!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I'm here too!


----------



## Ronda93

Blech.  Feet hurt again.  Not bad, but they are not supposed to do that either.  Left a message at the doctor's office.  Can't decide if I should run (short speed workout) tomorrow morning.  Spring marathon is not working out training wise.  Ice is going to start coating everything tomorrow.  After that a foot of snow is expected.  I will be confined to the TM and that's where I think the problem started.  

Sigh.  I'm lucky to have such troubles.

Meg - enjoy your week!

E, EE, Amy, Lisa, Kelly, Jo, Karen, Paula, Rob, Nancy - Hurry up and post!

Ronda


----------



## goofyfan-12

I am here - I am fatter than I want to be but then again, that is why I am here.  I am so taking my mulligan!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> I will be confined to the TM and that's where I think the problem started.
> 
> Sigh.  I'm lucky to have such troubles.



*Yes, you're right.  About the lucky part.  Yeah, we eachhave our annoying injuries, but in the grand scheme of things?  Pretty darn lucky. 

And I think there's a good chance you are right about the TM too.  I am pretty convinced that the TM is the source of my hip flexor issue.  And after having Erin watch me run at various speeds, I'm even more convinced.  I just think it's hard to find your natural stride on the dang things.  My pace is very music-driven and it's nearly impossible to match each song with the exact speed on the TM.  I feel like I'm either fighting to keep up with it because it's going faster than I want, or I'm fighting the belt because it's not going fast enough! (if any of that makes any sense at all )

And, after all that.  I have to do my whole 10 miles indoors tomorrow.  The roads here are just too snowy & dangerous for outside running right now. <sigh>  Pray for me people *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> I am here - I am fatter than I want to be but then again, that is why I am here.  I am so taking my mulligan!!!



I can't tell you how many times in the past 2 weeks or so I've thought about your paper towel analogy.  One sheet at a time. Each small victory counts Paula, and they will eventually add up.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

***WORK IN PROGRESS***STILL ADDING FOLKS***

Ok, so here’s a little bit about us…

But first, don’t be intimidated that many of us know each other well.  We ALWAYS have room for more!  Please join us.  We are Team Goddess!

What you'll find in us are people who understand where you are at and who are willing to help you get where you want to be.  We're totally supportive, but make no mistake, we hold each other accountable.  Accountability is key to weight loss, healthy eating, and exercise.  We won't tell you it's ok that you ate an entire bag of Doritos or an entire gallon of ice cream...but we will help you own it and move on and make a plan so it doesn't happen again.  And we'll kick you in the tail when you need that, too!  :

We don't all subscribe to the same program...everyone does what is best for her/himself.  For some that means Weight Watchers, for others it is counting calories, for others it is learning to maintain.  We'll work with you whatever your program is.

Enough of all of that, it is time to meet the Goddesses!

*ME—Erika*, though everyone here calls me E.  Married, in Maine, 3 kids (8, 9, and 11).  Never ran a step before joining this thread and have since completed 5 Half Marathons (soon to be six with the Princess Half next month) and two triathlons.  Still have 15 pounds to lose, but this is the year it will be gone for good!

*RONDA—Ronda93*—OMG, a running goddess for sure!  Although she only started running a couple of years ago, she has already done several Half Marathons and is getting ready for her first FULL in just a few weeks!  As for weight loss…ask her for a before and after pic.  It’s amazing!

*NANCY—AKASnowWhite*—a goddess from CT with 3 teens.  Completed multiple Half Marathons and even one FULL!  Lost 45 pounds and has kept it off successfully for ages!

*LIZ—SeptemberGirl*—the Goddess of Weight Watchers!  Lost 80 freaking pounds!  She’s getting ready to complete her second Half Marathon and has done multiple 5ks!  Married, from Jersey, one great kid.

*PAULA—goofyfan-12*—the Goddess of Mileage!  Paula has also lost 80 pounds using the Jenny Craig program.  And as for mileage…Paula did the Princess Half last year--and just recently, get ready….trained for and competed in a CENTURY ride!  That means 100 miles of biking!  To attempt such a thing is daunting and we are SO proud of her!

*KAT—HockeyKat*—from NC, married, no kids…and this Goddess SAID she always hated running….until she started running!  Now she has completed 3 Halfs and is getting ready for her fourth at the Princess.  As her name implies, she also loves to watch and play hockey.

*AMY--amykab*—makes us all jealous because she only lives an hour from Disney and often just pops over for a day!  A goddess to the core, Amy just had a baby 8 weeks ago, and get this…she is doing the Princess Half!  Amy has done a ton of races, really a ton!  She is the Goddess of Racing, for sure!

*AMIEE--adsrtw—*another Amiee, but spelled differently so we call her EE.  Amiee is representing the mid-west on Team Goddess.  Single and workin’ it, 2 kids, and getting ready to complete her second Half Marathon.

*LISA--lisaviolet*—Goddess of the Great White North!  Lovely Lisa, whom we all adore beyond words is from Canada.  She’s lost gobs of weight and has the best, I mean The Best, attitude of anyone ever.

*KELLY--DisneyGalUK*—our goddess from across the pond.  She just reached GOAL WEIGHT and we are all SO proud of her!  She also just started running this month and is loving it!  See?  We rub off on people!

*MEG—poppinspal*—Meg is from Boston and has also been a racing Goddess this year!  Holy cow, I have lost count of the number of races she has done!  She lost 25 pounds in 2010 and has kept it all off!  29 and single…but currently smooching with a cutie in Vermont, so we’ll see…

*JO--cantwaitvaca09*--Jo is also from the mid-west and is a new runner!  She has worked SO hard these past few months and will be doing her first Half Marathon in just a few weeks at the Princess!  Married with 2 little girls at home.

*ROB*—our single god amongst goddesses!  I mean, really, it takes a REAL MAN to hang out with us and we’re so glad he’s here!  Currently training for his first 5k!

*KAREN—Twoboysnmygirl*—our newest goddess!  See?  We really do welcome newcomers!  Karen is from Missouri, married with 3 kids and is starting to run—sweet!

*Cathie*—from the west (ok, well Colorado, but that is west of most of us!).  Cathie is battling some health stuff now and hopes to up and running soon!


----------



## Ronda93

E said:
			
		

> I can't tell you how many times in the past 2 weeks or so I've thought about your paper towel analogy. One sheet at a time. Each small victory counts Paula, and they will eventually add up.



We have a winner!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> We have a winner!



 love it Ronda.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi All..
I love what you said to start the thread Ronda.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> 
> And, after all that.  I have to do my whole 10 miles indoors tomorrow.  The roads here are just too snowy & dangerous for outside running right now. <sigh>  Pray for me people *



*OMG, Nancy!    You KNOW I will be thinking about you!  WOW.  My hatred of the TM would never allow me to do a long run that way.  But YOU will kickass, for sure!

I have been checking our forecast for the end of this week to see which day will be best for my long run--Thursday or Friday.  They both are predicted to be really cold.  Hopefully the forecast will improve before the day arrives.
*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok, I think I am done with Roll Call post...did I forget anyone or get anyone's information wrong?


----------



## Ronda93

Karen - shoes.... if you can get to Rolla (after the storm ; ) you might have good luck looking for a running shoe store around the university.  If that doesn't pan out here's what I'd do... 

If the Asics feel good on your feet, order several models from runningwarehouse.com.  Before you begin to check out go to the top and click Team Discounts.  Enter WISHD.  That should give you 15% off your purchase.  Try them on a treadmill, then, and here's the great part, return them using their free return shipping.  

I've found Brooks fit my feet well.  Nancy swears by New Balance.  After you find shoe that feels good you can choose the support/guidance level for your foot type/stride.  YMMV.

Ronda


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Like Ronda, I swear by Brooks.  BUT....they are best for those with moderate to low arches, which isn't your foot, I believe.

Shoes fall into 4 categories:

Motion control - for those with severe overpronation
Stability - for those with some overpronation or supination
Neutral - for those with a well-balanced foot and stride
Performance - for those who really need a light and fast shoe

Given what you said, I think you need a stability shoe.  But again, you can't take my word for it--you have to get properly fitted.  If you want to give me (here or via PM) your zip code, I can find the nearest approved store for you.  

Ronda is spot-on about runningwarehouse.com, too.  A GREAT place to go, but it is best once you know what the right type of shoe is for you.


----------



## adsrtw

I'm here!  Woo Hoo!

Miserable weekend with the coughing junk that is going around.  Needless to say, I haven't been eating bad stuff, lol.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Karen--this might be a great shoe for you!  I adore Sauconys and these are made for runners with high arches.  And holy crow, look how light they are!  8.7 ozs. for women!  Here is the review:

SAUCONY PROGRID JAZZ 14
Price: $85
Widths: Stand.-2E (M) Stand.-2E (W)
Weight: 11 oz (M) 8.7 oz (W)

We Say: Not much has changed over the years in this basic, no-nonsense trainer. Like a station wagon, it offers a reliable ride that's ideal for tooling around town at a modest pace. Testers found it to be comfortable, but there were some comments about the upper being stiff. Still, the soft underfoot feel and snug heel fit make the Jazz a good deal for the price. Recommended for runners who have mid to high arches and are looking for a reliable trainer.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

OMG, first off, you are on page 2 already!  And I thought I was fast?!?!  

I have to say that I'm really touched how you girls have welcomed me.  I got a little teary about it.  It really means a lot to me that you have included me and that's NOT just the vodka/oj talking!  

Paula!  Thanks for the welcome!    I've been strength training 3xs a week, I can really see a difference in my upper body!  My 15 year old son has been coming as well and it's really been fun to do with him!

Rhonda, thanks for the info on runningwarehouse!  I will have to look around more but they don't have larger than an 11 (I need to go up 1/2 size) in the Asics I was thinking of, but the discount is worth checking out some other brands!!! 

Ok, my husband is home (he's a truck driver, so we cherish our time when he's home!) and the whole family is bugging me to come play poker...and I think I hear a screwdriver calling! (vodka has no calories, right?!?!??)


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Oh and E. thanks for the shoe suggestion, I'll check those shoes out tomorrow (when I can see straighter!)


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning All.

Its Monday!!!!
 Ronda I think we are to get the same snow storm.
They were talking more that 18" starting tomorrow.
Wow that is Alot even for Chicago. 

I feel you pain with the snow now Nancy.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Quick fly-by from me (Im at work) to mark my place!

Tonight we are starting week 2 of C25K - 90 seconds jogging / 2 minutes walking - and Im looking forward to it! I have officially joined the dark side!

Oh, and I got my registration form for the Race For Life in July - Ive walked the course twice before but this will be my first 5K as a runner!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Morning.  Vodka might not have calories, but apparently I can still gain from the OJ.   It better just be water b/c I'm not giving up having drinks occasionally.  I should have known better and put it in diet coke.  

Jo, we're getting the storm here in MO, but it looks like the first half of it is going to be ICE.  Oh joy!  Last time we had an ice storm was a few years ago and we lost electricity for 4 days!    Then after the cold air arrives, we are supposed to get the snow, but only about 6 inches.  

Go Kelly!  I started running with C25K and I loved it.  My husband keeps telling me I need to go back to it to ease my knees back into running, but I'm resisting b/c for me it's hard to go back to interval running when I can run 2 miles straight.  I think my knees are going to make the choice for me though, so I may start back today.  I know I'll be doing my upper body and running though, need to get something in before we get snowed in! 

Erika, I'm really interested in the Saucony's!  It's harder to find reviews and info on them, but what I've seen looks really promising!  I really wish we had a good shoe store around here so I could try some on.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I feel you pain with the snow now Nancy.



*thanks  Tomorrow (Tues) we're supposed to get phase 1 of the storm with 4-8" of snow, followed by phase 2 on Wed with another 6+" of snow before turning to sleet and ice.  Whee.

I'm not going to jinx anything by proclaiming a number of pounds lost, but finally the scale is moving in the downward direction. 

Off to do my ten miles on the TM.  Or, really, my 5.5 and 4.5 miles.   Catch ya'll later *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Go Nancy!  Just popping on to wish you good TM vibes!  

I don't think this next storm is coming this far north, though, so Nancy can have this one all to herself.    Of course, now that I have said that, we will likely get walloped.

Karen--those Sauconys are brand new for 2011 so you won't find much on them just yet.  If you want, you can check the shoe review guide for Fall 2010.  You will get tons more information and those might even be cheaper since they are now coming out with the 2011 models.  Just a thought.

A mid-distance run scheduled for today, weather permitting.  It is still only 12* out.


----------



## adsrtw

Hi Karen!  Welcome to the thread!

Good morning!  I now have 10 call outs for my department (about 30%!).  Is it spring yet?  Just got a kudos and good luck from a VP for all of the Princess participants.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

10 miles in the books, and I'm feeling good .

I used the Blueberry Pomegrante Gu Chomps today for my fuel - those are new to me.  I like the texture and taste of them better than the Sports Beans (I found the sports bean to be too sweet) but the size is definitely a bit awkward.

*Karen - interval running.  I would say give it a shot again.  You may be pleasantly surprised*  I was never a fan of interval running.  Until last year.  Even though I had run two half marathons as well as a full (and numerous 5K''s and 10k's), I trained for last years Princess 1/2 with a walk-run combo.  My body enjoyed that experience much more than the "all running" experiences.  For this upcoming 1/2, I did all my runs up to 8 miles as just that - runs.  But I struggle with a bit of a hip flexor issue and I came to the conclusion that 8 miles was my limit.  I really would like to be able to walk the parks after I'm done with this race.

So, I'm back to the walk-run intervals.  I find that my run pace is faster when it is a shorter duration and my body feels better when I give it that short break, whether I feel the need cardiovascularly or not.  I force myself to do it.  AND believe it or not, my overall pace even with the short walk breaks, is only slightly slower than if I ran the entire time.


----------



## adsrtw

Fantastic job Nancy!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Hi Amiee!  I'm ready for spring too!  Went to the store, and it was a madhouse b/c of the storm coming tonight!  They were totally out of eggs too.  

Just got back from doing 2 miles!  I was worried b/c my knees were hurting at first, but after my first mile they felt better?  Nancy, I walked about .10 after each mile and that felt good.  I may continue that for now.  I've been watching my heart rate and trying to stay in "the zone" and around a mile it helps to walk for a bit.  It feels like the right timing for me, any sooner and I feel like I'm starting and stopping all the time and I get frustrated. 

I ordered a Bondiband to see if it would hold my hair while I run and it just came!  I LOVE IT!  I can see them making quite a bit of money off me in the near future!  

Hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## adsrtw

Hi Karen!  Welcome to the thread!

Good morning!  I now have 10 call outs for my department (about 30%!).  Is it spring yet?  Just got a kudos and good luck from a VP for all of the Princess participants.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Amiee Indiana is to get hit hard to. They say up to 20" for us
Tuesday into Wednesday


----------



## HockeyKat

Here!  Swamped at work today, getting a cold.  Bleah.  First day back after vacation is NOT fun.  

More later.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Sorry Kat!  

Nancy!  Incredible job on the 10 miler!  You are SO ready!  This week will be very telling for me. 

At soccer. What else is new?!  Ha!


----------



## robmck3898

The flu has finally been conquered, that stuff is vicious and just in time too.  I can finally make it to the gym tonight to restart C2K.  

Congrats on making it to Week 2 Kelly.  

HI Karen, welcome to the thread.  

To everyone else:  I hope you are all having a great day and hope the snow turns light.


----------



## robmck3898

Since I'd rather not brave the main boards here, just had a question.  Has anyone been at Disney on rainy days?  If so, do they generally still run the evening events (ie Wishes, Fantasmic, and especially important Illuminations: Reflections of Earth?)  
We'll buy some poncho's of course, but I don't know that I could take going to WDW and not seeing Illuminations haha.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Three pages already???  

Not that I am surprised!!!!

Great start, Ronda!    Beautiful descriptions, E!  Makes me sound like less of a loser, love you for that.  

Hi, Karen.  I was going to quiz you, then I saw that you drink and post.  You're in.  Look for your cool kid card in the mail.  

Rob, yep, they run those fancy light shows except for Fantasmic.  Unless it's a safety issue.  Dead guests don't buy tshirts.  

I'd say I'll catch up, but I won't so how's this?  If I"m missing milestone, hit me with it, kay?


----------



## HockeyKat

robmck3898 said:


> Since I'd rather not brave the main boards here, just had a question.  Has anyone been at Disney on rainy days?  If so, do they generally still run the evening events (ie Wishes, Fantasmic, and especially important Illuminations: Reflections of Earth?)
> We'll buy some poncho's of course, but I don't know that I could take going to WDW and not seeing Illuminations haha.



It depends.  If it's raining, yes.  If it's thunderstorming, no.  

If there are Extra Magic Hours that night, sometimes they will postpone if they think that the thunderstorm is going to pass.   

I have witnessed all of the above first hand.  Wishes and Illuminations in plain rain, Wishes postponed an hour due to thunderstorms in an EMH situation, and Wishes cancelled due to thunderstorms (last Tues, in fact).


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Rob* - glad you are over the crud!

*EE & Kat*- better to get the crud out of your system now so it's all said and done before Princess Time !  

*Paula* - I'm pulling out the voodoo doll for you.  Hope your afternoon was, well, not craptastic.  Good luck tonight at JC   Remember - just showing up is 1/2 the battle some days.




Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I've been watching my heart rate and trying to stay in "the zone" and around a mile it helps to walk for a bit.



*What kind of monitor do you use?  I'm a Polar fan.  F6 I think is the one I have right now.*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Amiee Indiana is to get hit hard to. They say up to 20" for us
> Tuesday into Wednesday



*Welcome to my world Jo   Really though.  Enjoy it. And be safe.*



SeptemberGirl said:


> Hi, Karen.  I was going to quiz you, then I saw that you drink and post.  You're in.  Look for your cool kid card in the mail.



* Our qualifications tend to be slightly different than others 

Drama Club tonight.  I have some costuming stuff to do.  And a new mom that I need to reign in a bit. Oy.  Energizer Bunny on crack this one is.  Full of ideas, mostly decent ones, but over enthusiastic - Makes Martha Stewart look like a slacker.  Not afraid to share her opinion whether asked or not and I'm getting the feeling that she's unintentionally intimidating some of my help. I think I need to redirect her energy to some projects where she won't possibly step on any toes.  Toes that I desperately need in my corner *


----------



## Ronda93

Nancy - this is a kids drama club, right?  Good luck guiding that energy in a harmless direction.  As a friend of mine used to say about the uninitiated, "they're so cute when they're puppies".  RIP Pete.  Best mentor ever.

ALSO, way to go on the TM run.  

DGF is getting her run in tonight.  She has a Tuesday class this semester.  Not that they'll have class tomorrow night.  They've already cancelled for tonight.  Everyone seems ready to batten down the hatches and give up on tomorrow.  The snow isn't supposed to start in earnest until lunch.  I'll go in and use the treadmill.

I have five miles on the plan for tomorrow.  I skipped my speed workout today.  My left foot still hurts from time to time, but I can hop on it.  I have an appointment Wednesday.  Fingers crossed.

Ronda


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> [/COLOR]



This just made my night.   Great job on the 10!!! 

Ronda, has it started to snow or anything donw by you. 
Its very windy here no, but our "event" is due tomorrow on the way home.
I could use a snow day... PMS and work stress don't mix.. I will not eat cookies, I will not eat cookies. OMG I just ran 11.5 for pete sake don't eat cookies..
OK, I have issues, but again you all knew that. 

Kat, as the kids say here. I hope the sick monster stays away!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Checking in - can't promise sound mind though.  

Haven't caught up - all three pages.    I guess we can file that under lazy.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

SeptemberGirl said:


> Hi, Karen.  I was going to quiz you, then I saw that you drink and post.  You're in.  Look for your cool kid card in the mail.





AKASnowWhite said:


> * Our qualifications tend to be slightly different than others
> *


*

If I had know that the qualifications were so simple, I would have joined in long ago!  

What kind of monitor do you use?  I'm a Polar fan.  F6 I think is the one I have right now.

I've just been using the heart rate meter on the TM for now, but I've got my eye on the Garmin 305 and it's on the top of my Amazon wishlist!  I will find a way to get it by spring when I'm out on the roads, b/c I live in a small town surrounded by country roads and I think for longer distances I'm going to have to have something to track my distance!  

Hope all goes will with the drama-club-energizer-bunny-crack-mama tonight!  *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> Energizer Bunny on crack this one is.  [/B][/COLOR]



*Hey!  I resemble that remark!  

Yes, I totally jinxed myself earlier this morning.  We are getting this storm Tuesday night into Weds.  20".  Ugh.  Oh well.  I will run again Tuesday, rest on Weds., and then long run on Thursday--assuming it is all cleaned up.

Yes...cool kid cards.  We all have them!  
*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Lisa...bout freaking time  Word.*


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> *Hey!  I resemble that remark!
> *



Okay, I TOTALLY thought that too.  


Woo, a long day.   Not a bad one really, except for post-vacation blues.   Frantically interviewing and 2011 planning and such, but I am very hopeful that this year will be better than last, work-wise.  

Grocery shopped for healthy food, as well, and am back on the wagon hard-core starting tomorrow.    Fruits and veggies and lean meats line my fridge.  


Jo, if it makes you feel any better, my 11.5 before the Princess could not have sucked more, and the race itself was sooooo much better than it.   You are going to ROCK this race!!  

I, on the other hand, am queen slacker and will be lucky if I don't DNF it.  I have only run once this month, no long runs, no nothing.  SLACK and I will be paying dearly for it in a few weeks!!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Kat, I HATE the post-vacation blues!  My solution is to start planning another asap!    Of course, this sometimes backfires as I have planned more trips than we have actually gotten to take! 

Rhonda, I hope you can MAKE IT to your appointment on Wednesday!  Looks like you guys might get a hit a little harder than us, but they are still calling for a blizzard here!


----------



## HockeyKat

Karen, it helps that I head back to WDW on Feb 24th for the Princess.  

We are DVC, too, so we plan our trips out well in advance.  Next trip for just us is already booked:  Nov 7-12th, for F&W, in a BW view 1-bedroom.  We will likely add on two studio nights, using some points that his friend owes us.  

I also should clarify that I am the interviewer in the situation described above, and am not looking for a job.   

No snow for us, thank goodness!!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

That's great Kat!  How many of you girls are running the Princess??  I can't wait to hear all about it and can't wait to be there next year!  

We're planning on Sept. 29th-Oct. 6th, I want to run the Halloween 5K (don't think running my first half in the dark at Wine & Dine would be the best choice!) and I'm really hoping we can find a way this year.  Last year was our worst year ever, we nearly lost our house and Rey lost his truck (he was an owner operator and had to go back to a company driver).  This year is already starting off better and we're caught up from the horror of last year luckily!  We haven't been since Oct. 2009 and I'm dying to get back!  Oops, there goes that ramblemouth again!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thanks Kat, and there is now way you will DNF, umm you ran 3 half's last year 3. You can walk this whole thing faster than me.

Karen, my last trip was Sept/Oct 09 we took DD for her 5th bday.
Next family trip will be Sept 2012
And Make Note I will be begging for all of your trip planning help.. Liz, Amiee!!!

Lazy Butterpants tonight, no workout, Yesterday was laundry, (sheets and bedding) Mopping and Vaccumming,  that has to count as a work out right?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I have a question. 

What should I pack for the WDW, 
Jeans, Tshirt, Long Sleeve, Shorts???

I am not a dress up kinda girl, I go to work in jeans and a T and I am very happy with that.  So with that being said. How should I pack, do I need dresser stuff???


----------



## robmck3898

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> What should I pack for the WDW,
> Jeans, Tshirt, Long Sleeve, Shorts???
> 
> I am not a dress up kinda girl, I go to work in jeans and a T and I am very happy with that.  So with that being said. How should I pack, do I need dresser stuff???



The last time I was there in March (2 years ago) I seemed to need a little bit of everything because the temperature can fluctuate so much.  I would be wearing shorts during the day, but when night came, the temp really dropped, so jeans and a sweatshirt were sometimes needed.  The further into March you go, the less you have to worry about it, but the first week or so can be especially nutty, imo anyway.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> I have five miles on the plan for tomorrow.  I skipped my speed workout today.  My left foot still hurts from time to time, but I can hop on it.  I have an appointment Wednesday.  Fingers crossed.



*I hope it's good news on Wednesday Ronda. Inflamation.  That's what I'm wishing for *



lisaviolet said:


> Checking in - can't promise sound mind though.
> 
> Haven't caught up - all three pages.    I guess we can file that under lazy.



*Lazy?  Ms. keeping track of my parents while selling my house and prepping for surgery?  I'm not sure "lazy" is the right adjective.  Over extended perhaps.  Oh, and let's not forget planning a SuperBowl Birthday Party *



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> If I had know that the qualifications were so simple, I would have joined in long ago!



*Yeah, we tend to be pretty easy to get along with.  Just don't mess with our cocktails! *



3DisneyKids said:


> *Hey!  I resemble that remark!  *



*Oh, totally different.  Not even close. You're the AWESOME kind of crackhead bunny.  She's the "oh crap she's coming!  Run for cover" kind of control freak crackhead bunny.  Lovely lady.  Truly.  But I bet she gives "suggestions" in her sleep 

OH!  Speaking of sleep.  I had the oddest dream.  Stephen and I were driving down the road, on our way to some hotel somewhere to meet you and Liz when I realized that I left the quiche on the kitchen counter.  He left me at some fancy schmancy exclusive "members only" kind of hotel where I met my mother in the parking lot (he was going back for the quiche).  We weren't quite sure where to go, so she totally busted is into this place Salahe style (a la White house party crasher) where we ate their food, drank their booze and took the swag bags.  Funny.  I never did meet up with you 

Anyway.  Who's rambling now *




HockeyKat said:


> Woo, a long day.   Not a bad one really, except for post-vacation blues.



*Back to reality isn't all that it's cracked up to be, is it!  Glad re-entry wasn't so horrid.  How did your foot hold up with the park touring?  Everything still feeling a-ok? *



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> That's great Kat!  How many of you girls are running the Princess??  I can't wait to hear all about it and can't wait to be there next year!
> 
> *Let's see.  Me, Erika, Kat, Liz, Amy, Amiee, Jo & Meg.  So, 8 yes?*
> 
> This year is already starting off better and we're caught up from the horror of last year luckily!



*Here's to a great 2011 for you and your family!*


----------



## HockeyKat

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> That's great Kat!  How many of you girls are running the Princess??  I can't wait to hear all about it and can't wait to be there next year!
> 
> We're planning on Sept. 29th-Oct. 6th, I want to run the Halloween 5K (don't think running my first half in the dark at Wine & Dine would be the best choice!) and I'm really hoping we can find a way this year.  Last year was our worst year ever, we nearly lost our house and Rey lost his truck (he was an owner operator and had to go back to a company driver).  This year is already starting off better and we're caught up from the horror of last year luckily!  We haven't been since Oct. 2009 and I'm dying to get back!  Oops, there goes that ramblemouth again!



Nancy had it right.  8 of us:  Me, Nancy (AKASnowWhite), Meg (poppinspal), Jo (cantwait), E (3DisneyKids), Liz (SeptemberGirl), Amy (amykab), and Amiee (adstrw).    

I just recapped names for you there, see?  

I hope 2011 is good for you too!!  2010 sucked for a few of us, so we are all hoping for a good 2011!  

Wine&Dine half is a possibility for me... not sure yet.   I am not going to be able to do the OBX half this year due to timing, so will have to see how it works out.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

HockeyKat said:


> Nancy had it right.  8 of us:  Me, Nancy (AKASnowWhite), Meg (poppinspal), Jo (cantwait), E (3DisneyKids), Liz (SeptemberGirl), Amy (amykab), and Amiee (adstrw).
> 
> I just recapped names for you there, see?
> 
> I hope 2011 is good for you too!!  2010 sucked for a few of us, so we are all hoping for a good 2011!
> 
> Wine&Dine half is a possibility for me... not sure yet.   I am not going to be able to do the OBX half this year due to timing, so will have to see how it works out.



*Yes, we are considering running the Wine and Dine, too.  (Me and Jeff that is.)  BUT...if the opportunity arises, I would way rather do the Disneyland Half in September.  You know...bonus bling an all!    But then again, an after hours party in Epcto, DURING Food & Wine, wow, that would be hard to pass up...*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> That's great Kat!  How many of you girls are running the Princess??  I can't wait to hear all about it and can't wait to be there next year!
> 
> We're planning on Sept. 29th-Oct. 6th, I want to run the Halloween 5K (don't think running my first half in the dark at Wine & Dine would be the best choice!) and I'm really hoping we can find a way this year.  Last year was our worst year ever, we nearly lost our house and Rey lost his truck (he was an owner operator and had to go back to a company driver).  This year is already starting off better and we're caught up from the horror of last year luckily!  We haven't been since Oct. 2009 and I'm dying to get back!  Oops, there goes that ramblemouth again!



*9 of us crossed the line last year and 8 will cross this year (6 of us are repeating).  Scary about Rey's work, but it sounds like you made it through the worst of it.  Does he run/exercise/watch what he eats as well?
*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> What should I pack for the WDW,
> Jeans, Tshirt, Long Sleeve, Shorts???
> 
> I am not a dress up kinda girl, I go to work in jeans and a T and I am very happy with that.  So with that being said. How should I pack, do I need dresser stuff???



*Given the time of year, you will need a little of everything.  And maybe one nice outfit.  Goddesses don't look like sh*t.    Seriously though, Liz takes pictures of her outfits before she packs and posts them.  I'm not kidding.  These days, I rarely leave the house without consulting her.  Last time I was shoe shopping, I had to text her a pic of the shoes I was considering for approval.
*



AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> 
> 
> Yeah, we tend to be pretty easy to get along with.  Just don't mess with our cocktails!
> 
> WORD!
> 
> 
> OH!  Speaking of sleep.  I had the oddest dream.  Stephen and I were driving down the road, on our way to some hotel somewhere to meet you and Liz when I realized that I left the quiche on the kitchen counter.  He left me at some fancy schmancy exclusive "members only" kind of hotel where I met my mother in the parking lot (he was going back for the quiche).  We weren't quite sure where to go, so she totally busted is into this place Salahe style (a la White house party crasher) where we ate their food, drank their booze and took the swag bags.  Funny.  I never did meet up with you
> 
> Anyway.  Who's rambling now *
> 
> *Ok, that is just BIZARRE!  And I can't believe you blew us off!  Some friend!  Went and scammed free food and booze and didn't even include us...
> 
> And KAT--you so will NOT be a  DNF.  As if...  Seriously, you had such an amazing base before the stress fracture I am sure it is going to come back quickly.  There is muscle memory, don't forget.  Your body will know what to do.*
> 
> 
> *Back to reality isn't all that it's cracked up to be, is it!  Glad re-entry wasn't so horrid.  How did your foot hold up with the park touring?  Everything still feeling a-ok? *
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's to a great 2011 for you and your family!*


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> *Yes, we are considering running the Wine and Dine, too.  (Me and Jeff that is.)  BUT...if the opportunity arises, I would way rather do the Disneyland Half in September.  You know...bonus bling an all!    But then again, an after hours party in Epcto, DURING Food & Wine, wow, that would be hard to pass up...*




I would rather do the Disneyland Half as well, but I am just not sure I will able to swing it in 2011.   D has made it clear that I am not visiting Disneyland without him (neither of us has ever been), and so it may wind up being too $$ for both of us to go.    I will get a free flight on SW after this trip to Orlando, but it might be blacked out for Labor Day weekend and we would still have to pay his airfare, plus hotel, food, race entry, and park tickets.

W&D is more logistically feasible... totally driveable, have annual pass for WDW, etc.


----------



## adsrtw

Well, I'm home from class finally.  We ended up having 11 call outs from work all having the same symptoms - chest junk that's going around.  Not fun!  I Lysoled several desks and probably a few of my reps in the process.  Let me tell ya, the floor had a chemical smell.   Nothing sounds good to eat because I can't taste anything.  Now get this, coffee doesn't even appeal to me.  Did you feel that?  The Earth just stopped revolving.

Weather - so far, it is too warm for us to get ice and sleet.  North of here is supposed to get slammed!  No snow days for us at work though.


----------



## adsrtw

Kat - you aren't going to DNF.  Remember my experience last year?  I was ahead of the sweepers even after being pulled aside.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kat, if you can't do the W&D half there is Myrtle Beach Half Oct 23, 11
http://www.runmyrtlebeach.com/
I would love to do that one, but I don't think I could swing it. $$$
I am looking for a fall half myself, I want to do 3 this year


----------



## Ronda93

As part of my master plan for 2012 I do the full in January, Princess in Feb/Mar and DL half in September.  Lots 'o bling!  I've thought about Wine and Dine this year, too.  Lots of possibilities.

Five this morning on the TM.  Feet feel, well, normal.  This could be good.  I'll keep the appointment if the office isn't closed tomorrow.  The snow started in the last hour and it's eerily quiet at work.  Lots of working from home today.  I'll stick it out.  My commute is short and sweet - no highways.  That's where trouble starts.

Karen, looks like you are on the rain/snow line.  Good luck.  Will your kiddos get a snow day?  

Ronda


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Rhona, we're getting lots of sleet mixed with snow this morning, I had to go out in it to petsit and it was slick, but now I'm home for the day.  We're supposed to get 12-20inches or so.  I'm good as long as I can keep my electricity! Yep, kids are homeschooled and proclaim that if the schools are out, they should be too.  Fine by me, as that means I get a snow day as well!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

What fun it must have been (and will be!) to run all together!!!   You girls didn't happen to make a video and one of you was dressed like a flamingo during the run, did you???   (saw a video on Youtube when looking for Princess stuff) 

E, Rey doesn't workout.  He used to be one of those guys that didn't have to do anything and he was fit, but age has caught up with him.  Over the past few years he has gone in periods of eating well, but lots of the time claims that it's too expensive to eat well on the road.    My middle son, who is 15, just started working out with me though, and it's really fun!  I think he will be joining me for a 5K this summer.


----------



## adsrtw

Karen, Ronda, & Jo - stay safe!  We only have rain for now.  Sleet is on the way.
Revenge of the flu part 2 is still going on at work.  Another 8 call outs.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> D has made it clear that I am not visiting Disneyland without him (neither of us has ever been)



*um, have I ever mentioned how much I adore DL     OMG. The original.  It's amazing.*



adsrtw said:


> Now get this, coffee doesn't even appeal to me.  Did you feel that?  The Earth just stopped revolving.



*woah.  You *must* be sick. Hope you and your team are all on the mend ASAP!*



Ronda93 said:


> As part of my master plan for 2012 I do the full in January, Princess in Feb/Mar and DL half in September.  Lots 'o bling!  I've thought about Wine and Dine this year, too.  Lots of possibilities.
> 
> *Don't forget about the coast-coast medal Ronda. With plans like yours, that sounds like a definite possiblity!*
> 
> Five this morning on the TM.  Feet feel, well, normal.



*That does sound promising!  Stay safe out there!*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> What fun it must have been (and will be!) to run all together!!!   You girls didn't happen to make a video and one of you was dressed like a flamingo during the run, did you???   (saw a video on Youtube when looking for Princess stuff)



*OMG no.  No. N.O. No. No dressing like flamingos   We did have matching race shirts however.


Snowing like crazy here.  I think we're going to see more snow from today's "phase 1" than they initally predicted.  I managed to get to the gym for my 7:30 am beating with Erin though.  Priorities. 

And, I had my head-clearing time whilst I was on the bike.  I didn't sleep well last night - Ms. C-H Bunny was in my head  but I've been working on my coping strategies and I'm hopeful that I can settle things down a touch. Or, maybe I'll fail miserably  I don't know.  But I'm going to try a very direct, ask me no questions and offer me no opinions, I'm giving you a task to complete before we move on approach.  Hope it works.  Or I will be having a lengthy meeting with my good friend Robert Mondavi *


----------



## Ronda93

Robert *is* a good listener.


----------



## adsrtw

I think I lost my response, lol.  I like Mr Mondavi too.


----------



## cathie1327

This is all from the old one, but I felt like a jerk for being MIA for so long and not responding so here we go lol.



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> Cathie, what are you going to school for?
> 
> Rob, how are you feeling is the flu gone?
> 
> Have a great night all.. I am starving, I drank a muscle milk for dinner... I need food.. I can eat when I get to disney.. yes mind games with myself



I'm an art and marketing double major. Yup. I'm crazy. Apparently I just can't do things in a simple way lol  I'm ending my second year, so only 4 more to go, but probably 4 and a half since I had to drop so many classes last semester.



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I LOST 1LB for a total of 16lbs lost!
> 
> GOAL WEIGHT BABY!!!!!
> 
> I would have liked to have been prepared enough to have a long gushing speech ready, but that is so not me
> However, I would like to say that its been a long journey, but I could not have done it without this thread and the support of everyone here who I now think of as friends - thank you Goddesses!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day



I just COULDN'T not comment on this!!!

I am so proud of you!!!!!! Way to go!!!!!!!!!



goofyfan-12 said:


> Jo - I  doing alright. Work is insane st the moment (it wasn't supposed to be) and is totally kicking my @ss right now. My life is all about stress management at the moment. My workouts continue and provide some sense of normalcy. Now if only sleep would return to my life....  O how I miss thee.



Paula I hope that the stress is getting less for you. I'm proud of you though for sticking with your workouts even when things are crazy 



SeptemberGirl said:


> Jo, Meg, Ronda...who is going to do it?
> 
> So I am back but crazy here!
> 
> Lisa - dad update?
> 
> Cathie - you don't have to tell us anything about personal stuff - I sure don't.  It is the internet, after all.  But I hope things are going better for you, all in all.
> 
> Thanks so much  Things are EIGHT MILLION times better. It's really crazy how something that seemed so negative can really help bring us closer together and turn into such a positive thing.
> 
> Lisa - GREAT words, totally amazing point about the friends.  I NEEDED to hear that.  I am on the other side from you.  As always, you give me food for thought.





AKASnowWhite said:


> Personal temper tantrum.  Feel free to skip.  Or slap me.  Whatever.
> 
> Things that I hate:
> 
> 1) feeling bloated and gross
> 2) having my pants too tight.  So tight that in fact Pajama Jeans sound like a GOOD idea.
> 3) trying on new clothes and having them not fit right either
> 4) restricting my calories
> 5) counting my calories
> 6) avoiding alcohol entirely
> 7) listening to my husband eat what seems to be an entire bag of chips with his lunch while I have none. Oh, and he's skinny.  Freak.
> 
> bah.  I hate everything right now.  Except Blueberry Seltzer.  I love that.
> 
> 'scuse me now whilst I go drink more water and chew some gum.



Ohmigosh. I'm sorry you were so frustrated...but this was pretty funny-mostly because I'm sure that this rant goes through my head nearly every day!!!



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Can I join you girls????
> 
> I need a place to connect with people that have the same struggles (weight), plans (exercise, running, etc) and obsessions (Disney, naturally!)
> 
> Not sure where to start, I could write a book (and tend to ramble)!  Mother of three, two teen boys and my dd, who is 10 (going on 16!)   I
> homeschool them, I'm a vegan, I just started back up running a little over a month ago.
> 
> I've never really gotten too far in my running, I think mostly b/c of my weight.  My knees give out b/c I push too hard (it's frustrating when my body won't do what i want it to!) and then I give up b/c of the pain.  I decided I want to run the Mickey Halloween 5K in October and then the Princess 1/2 in 2012!  I can't imagine what kind of training it will take as I can only run 2 miles right now and I'm already having to take a 4-5 day break b/c my knees are hurting!  BUT, I'm determined and thought the best way to stay motivated and on track was to find some support!
> 
> I can't think of anything else right now (but have no fear!  I will be back rambling momentarily when I think of a thousand more things to say!)
> 
> I guess you could read my PTR and TR from 2009 to know more about me (if you have way too much time on your hands!)
> 
> What about all of you?  I have read a little, but it's hard to put names with screennames.  Can you all give me a little peek into who you are so I can get to know you too?  Looking forward to "meeting" you!



SOrry for the late welcome, but welcome! 

I'm Cathie, 25 years old, from Colorado. I live with my boyfriend and two cats. I work for a health insurance company full time and go to school full time. My weight loss has been pretty slow since I've been battling some health problems since October, but should have a final diagnosis soon so I can get back on track.

This is seriously the greatest group. And the motivation I get from these ladies is amazing, but there is so much support here for more than just weight loss. It's a great group I'm proud to be part of. 



HockeyKat said:


> We got back from WDW last night.  Fri was a great day... Got to MK around noon, rode Big Thunder, Pirates, Haunted Mansion, Space (twice), Buzz, TTC, Carousel of Progress, Philharmagic, Small World, and ate lunch at Pecos Bill, and were at the Monorail by 4:30.   Into Epcot, rode Soarin' with the FPs from the day before, then back to the resort to change.  Dinner at Narcoosee's w/ Wishes, which was a great finish to the week.



Kat I hope you had a great time! 



Okay so life has been really crazy lately. Good, but crazy. School is officially kicking my butt, but I've been able to keep up for the most part so that's good. I really was worried that with my health still not being up to par that I might be able to handle it. But I've been doing well so far.

I have my colonoscopy on the 10th. More and more Crohn's symptoms are showing up but I'm trying to not dig my own grave just yet, since we have no proof yet and it could still just be IBS. Keeping my fingers crossed that whatever it is, we can find effective treatment.

And Carlos. Wow. Where do I start. I don't know what else to say besides simply---I am in love.  Things have really gone a totally different direction for us and I really can't remember the last time that things were so ON for us...or that we were both so happy. It's odd-but it's like it really took something bad to wake us up to get us where we needed to be. So no worries, the beyonce is here to stay  And as far as the friends involved go, the entire group was together to see a concert for our friend's band on Saturday, and all went well and smoothly. No fighting, no awkwardness, nothin...so I'd say we're all good now 

So here's my best description of where I live right now.... Friday it was 60 degrees. TODAY...it's -7. Yup. Colorado weather drives. ME. NUTS!!!

I am pretty sure I haven't updated on my losses either...down 2 more pounds for a total loss of 17 since October. Now-I like to attribute this to eating healthier, cooking from scratch, buying local organic produce, etc. It worries my doctor because Crohn's patients typically lose weight when the disease is at it's worse, but I'm proud of myself because I HAVE been making good choices. It's become a lot easier since they've been doing intolerancy tests, I have a pretty set base of things I can eat no matter what test I'm on, and they're all pretty healthy. I'm getting pretty happy with fruits and veggies, and find myself not really even craving a lot of sweet stuff anymore. I'm lovin it


----------



## poppinspal

Hey ladies, can't believe I haven't checked in yet on the new thread!! I'm one blissfully happy girl. I'm loving life in Vermont and I am so happy I'm here till Sunday! There have been so many amazing little moments that I can't begin to even share. He just got a snow day for tomorrow so he has his schedule cleared for the rest of the week and we can enjoy the snowshoes that I bought us. 

So here's my one problem.... I can not for the life of me find a place I can run safely. I'm going to work it out and hope that I an get runs in the rest of the week. I  am hoping that I'm trained enough to not have to worry about the few I've missed. 

All this talk about the DL half, that was a big consideration for me for this year. I've never been to DL and I'm kind of drooling over the idea of some extra bling for it.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> What fun it must have been (and will be!) to run all together!!!   You girls didn't happen to make a video and one of you was dressed like a flamingo during the run, did you???   (saw a video on Youtube when looking for Princess stuff)



*Um....NO. No flamingo costumes here.  We are Goddesses!*





Ronda93 said:


> Robert *is* a good listener.



*WORD!

So, part one of this storm is just about over.  6" today.  No snow day.  Starting at some point tonight, we will get 2 feet.  They haven't closed school YET, but it's coming...*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> So, part one of this storm is just about over.  6" today.  No snow day.  Starting at some point tonight, we will get 2 feet.  They haven't closed school YET, but it's coming...[/B]



*We got probably closer to 8" today.  And we DID have a snow day.  The snow started right around day break and came fast and furious for a while. Right now we're in a lull, and tomorrow is going to plain ol' suck.  North of us will get all snow.  We're in the snow/sleet/freezing rain zone.  So yeah, I can guarantee there will be no school tomorrow either.  That will be the 6th snow day, 5 in the last 3 weeks with several delayed openings and early closings thrown in for good measure.  If we miss another day (after tomorrow) they start taking days away from April vacation. 

On the up side, I did get a killer workout in at the gym this morning, have been spot on with my food then shoveled for nearly an hour this afternoon.  So, I just may have a little sumthin' for me tonight *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

SNOW DAY for the whole family, but I will be working from home.

Sorry your so sick Amiee, 

Meg, I am so very happy for you, I can't wait to hear all about him.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

My inlaws are on their way over.  I am about to open a bottle of wine.  Trust me, I deserve it!  




AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> OH!  Speaking of sleep.  I had the oddest dream.  Stephen and I were driving down the road, on our way to some hotel somewhere to meet you and Liz when I realized that I left the quiche on the kitchen counter.  He left me at some fancy schmancy exclusive "members only" kind of hotel where I met my mother in the parking lot (he was going back for the quiche).  We weren't quite sure where to go, so she totally busted is into this place Salahe style (a la White house party crasher) where we ate their food, drank their booze and took the swag bags.  Funny.  I never did meet up with you
> *



Love this dream! 




3DisneyKids said:


> *Given the time of year, you will need a little of everything.  And maybe one nice outfit.  Goddesses don't look like sh*t.    Seriously though, Liz takes pictures of her outfits before she packs and posts them.  I'm not kidding.  These days, I rarely leave the house without consulting her.  Last time I was shoe shopping, I had to text her a pic of the shoes I was considering for approval.
> *



Just to be clear, it's not because I"m some shoe control freak...it's just that E lives in Maine where fleece is considered dressy.  Around here, we like to say that dress fleece, Santa, and the Easter Bunny all live in the same place.  

I WILL give my entire packing list for you, though!



adsrtw said:


> Well, I'm home from class finally.  We ended up having 11 call outs from work all having the same symptoms - chest junk that's going around.  Not fun!  I Lysoled several desks and probably a few of my reps in the process.  Let me tell ya, the floor had a chemical smell.   Nothing sounds good to eat because I can't taste anything.  Now get this, coffee doesn't even appeal to me.  Did you feel that?  The Earth just stopped revolving.



Ah, so that's what that was!  



Ronda93 said:


> A
> Five this morning on the TM.  Feet feel, well, normal.  This could be good.  I'll keep the appointment if the office isn't closed tomorrow.  The snow started in the last hour and it's eerily quiet at work.  Lots of working from home today.  I'll stick it out.  My commute is short and sweet - no highways.  That's where trouble starts.



Foot update? 



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Rhona, we're getting lots of sleet mixed with snow this morning, I had to go out in it to petsit and it was slick, but now I'm home for the day.  We're supposed to get 12-20inches or so.  I'm good as long as I can keep my electricity! Yep, kids are homeschooled and proclaim that if the schools are out, they should be too.  Fine by me, as that means I get a snow day as well!



Oh, my you homeschool your own children?  And they are still alive?  I'm so impressed! 

Okay, so I know you drink, I know you run, I know you like Disney...tell me more. Then I can ask all kinds of personal questions! 




Ronda93 said:


> Robert *is* a good listener.



Easily the best post of the day! 



poppinspal said:


> Hey ladies, can't believe I haven't checked in yet on the new thread!! I'm one blissfully happy girl. I'm loving life in Vermont and I am so happy I'm here till Sunday! There have been so many amazing little moments that I can't begin to even share. He just got a snow day for tomorrow so he has his schedule cleared for the rest of the week and we can enjoy the snowshoes that I bought us.
> 
> So here's my one problem.... I can not for the life of me find a place I can run safely. I'm going to work it out and hope that I an get runs in the rest of the week. I  am hoping that I'm trained enough to not have to worry about the few I've missed.
> 
> All this talk about the DL half, that was a big consideration for me for this year. I've never been to DL and I'm kind of drooling over the idea of some extra bling for it.



Sounds absolutely lovely!  Good for you, Meg!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> My inlaws are on their way over.  I am about to open a bottle of wine.  Trust me, I deserve it!
> 
> *Just finished one.  Debating opening another *
> 
> Love this dream!
> 
> 
> *I know, right?!  I woke up smiling.   *
> 
> Oh, my you homeschool your own children?  And they are still alive?  I'm so impressed!
> 
> * my thoughts exactly *
> 
> Okay, so I know you drink, I know you run, I know you like Disney...tell me more.
> 
> *oh wait.  For a minute there, I thought you were talking about yourself *



*Just got a text message.  School has been cancelled for tomorrow.   Boy, do I feel for parents who have to juggle childcare. *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy, I am one of those parents.. I hate it when I have to search for sitters because of schedule changes.. 

 Its snowing so much I can not even see my mail box outside


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*I feel for you Jo.  And for everyone who has to deal with these situations. I've been so spoiled.  Stephen has worked at home, almost exclusively, since Becca was in 1st grade.  So, if the kids were sick or had no school (be it vacation or whatever) he was here.  Of course, the flip side to that is, Stephen is always home.  Always. al.ways.  Me, being home alone in my house, is such a rare event.*


----------



## Ronda93

It's still snowing.  We'll have a foot when it's done.  100 miles east of here they have two feet and counting.  DGF and I both left work around midday.  She beat me home and had to shovel to get up the driveway.  We have shoveled a dachshund path twice and will do it again.  The wind has picked up.  It's a light snow and will blow around all night.  We'll both work from home tomorrow.  

My TM run today was fast and felt good.  The feet feel better, but still achy - especially the left.  The doc appointment is tomorrow.  Hoping they don't cancel on me.  I can't find an exact match for my complaint on the internet.  I want someone who KNOWS what to look for to twist it around and say "does this hurt?"  One encouraging thing I've found is "better in the morning = bones" "worse in the morning = softer stuff".  

This all matters because this weekend is supposed to be 14 miles.  I've got a plan though.  I have two outside possibilities 1) run around the downtown airport.  It's a closed loop, it's always plowed, there's no traffic and it's about 3.5 miles around, or 2) run up and down the ramps in the parking garage.  That would be a lot of trips through the garage, but it would be better than the TM and protected from the wind, too.  High temp Saturday will be mid 30s ... but, no sun in the garage.  Game day decision.

I used the extra internet time this afternoon to fill my head with additional useless facts.  Trivia night at church is this Saturday.  The Qs are TOUGH.  A team of church ladies is devoted to making it hard.  Absolutely no cell phones.  Pocket or purse, that's fine, but if it comes out your team is disqualified.  Of course, for $20 you can by a phone-a-friend.  It's all for school scholarships and in good fun.  The winning team usually spans three generations.  Plenty of food and booze.  We all get smarter as the night goes on.

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Trivia night at church is this Saturday.  The Qs are TOUGH.  A team of church ladies is devoted to making it hard.  Absolutely no cell phones.  Pocket or purse, that's fine, but if it comes out your team is disqualified.  Of course, for $20 you can by a phone-a-friend.  It's all for school scholarships and in good fun.  The winning team usually spans three generations.  Plenty of food and booze.  We all get smarter as the night goes on.



*We do the same thing at our church!  Minus the $20 phone a friend.  That would be a great addition!  We've had a team for YEARS!  And guess when it is.  Yep.  The last weekend in Feb. I'll be at WDW.  Sad that I'll miss trivia night, but really, not all *that* sad 

To me, the thought of running 14 miles up and down a parking garage is actually worse than the thought of running 14 miles on the TM.  Good luck tomorrow!  I hope the Dr. doesn't cancel on you.

Watching the Biggest Loser.  Pissed at the dumb a$$ people.  They are given an opportunity of a life time and to throw it away.....they deserve to be fat.  Seriously.*


----------



## adsrtw

SeptemberGirl said:


> Just to be clear, it's not because I"m some shoe control freak...it's just that E lives in Maine where fleece is considered dressy.  Around here, we like to say that dress fleece, Santa, and the Easter Bunny all live in the same place.



And don't forget fleece underwear!  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> SNOW DAY for the whole family, but I will be working from home.



Thanks for the get well wishes.  I can't imagine very many businesses will be open tomorrow with as much snow as they are calling for.  You have alcohol, right?  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *We got probably closer to 8" today.  And we DID have a snow day.  The snow started right around day break and came fast and furious for a while. Right now we're in a lull, and tomorrow is going to plain ol' suck.  North of us will get all snow.  We're in the snow/sleet/freezing rain zone.  So yeah, I can guarantee there will be no school tomorrow either.  That will be the 6th snow day, 5 in the last 3 weeks with several delayed openings and early closings thrown in for good measure.  If we miss another day (after tomorrow) they start taking days away from April vacation.
> *



Next year, we are not going to let you ask for snow!!!



3DisneyKids said:


> *Um....NO. No flamingo costumes here.  We are Goddesses!*
> 
> I did see a few guys in tutu's though, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> *WORD!
> 
> So, part one of this storm is just about over.  6" today.  No snow day.  Starting at some point tonight, we will get 2 feet.  They haven't closed school YET, but it's coming...*





Ronda93 said:


> We have shoveled a dachshund path twice and will do it again.
> 
> *Oh my gosh!  The poor baby would sink in all of the snow!*
> 
> 
> I used the extra internet time this afternoon to fill my head with additional useless facts.  Trivia night at church is this Saturday.  The Qs are TOUGH.  A team of church ladies is devoted to making it hard.  Absolutely no cell phones.  Pocket or purse, that's fine, but if it comes out your team is disqualified.  Of course, for $20 you can by a phone-a-friend.  It's all for school scholarships and in good fun.  The winning team usually spans three generations.  Plenty of food and booze.  We all get smarter as the night goes on.
> 
> Ronda



I love useless facts - just call me Cliff Clavin, lol.

I think I got everybody.  Forgive me if I didn't, I'm heavily medicated.  I almost fell asleep looking at my computer at work.  It was rough.  I feel worse today than I did yesterday.  We have several employees with confirmed flu, so it's probable that we all have the flu.  All have the same symptoms.  I finally felt like eating (comfort food, lol) - had a nutella sandwich on harvest grain bread.  I couldn't taste it, but I used my imagination.  I am sure it tasted good.  Other than that, lots of water and tea for me.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> I finally felt like eating (comfort food, lol) - had a nutella sandwich on harvest grain bread.



I heart nutella. 

I made home-made pizza.  Whole wheat crust, home made sauce, low fat cheese.  It was outstanding.  oh, and I washed it down with a *bit* of wine


----------



## adsrtw

That sounds yummy Nancy (both the pizza and the wine).  I really want to learn how to make crepes, so I can make nutella crepes once in a while.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*oof.  I just finished tracking my food for today.  I'm a *tad* over.  <sigh> ok. back at it tomorrow *


----------



## robmck3898

Hope you get better soon Amiee.  

Well goddesses, I am off to Disney World.  So you may hear from me even less over the next week, but I'll try to get on when I can (stupid Disney charging for internet.)

To all of you having to deal with all this snow mess, stay safe and keep warm.  You all keep me really inspired when it comes to the training I'm starting, thanks for everything and allowing me to be a part of it.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

robmck3898 said:


> Hope you get better soon Amiee.
> 
> Well goddesses, I am off to Disney World.  So you may hear from me even less over the next week, but I'll try to get on when I can (stupid Disney charging for internet.)
> 
> To all of you having to deal with all this snow mess, stay safe and keep warm.  You all keep me really inspired when it comes to the training I'm starting, thanks for everything and allowing me to be a part of it.



Have a GREAT trip!!!  Post pictures!  Stories!  Make us jealous!!!  Excited for you!!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!  Posting from bed!  Snow day for us, of cousre. Jeff went into the office though will be home early. With yesterday and today we will get about two feet. Just under. 

Training. I will have to run the stairs in my house today and call it a cross train day. 

And for thevrecord, I do not own nor have I ever owned fleece underwear!

Rob-- have an awesome time!  So excited for you!

Nancy/Jo-- I am always conscious of those who have to juggle child care too. How hard that must be. I never take my work situation for granted.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Well, we got snow here, but it wasn't a blizzard.  I think we were right on the freezing line and got tons of sleet first, so not the big accumulations they predicted.  I certainly wouldn't call it a blizzard but I shouldn't complain, I'm not snowed in and can get the the gym!    I hope they rest of you avoid the massive amounts as well, maybe they just hyped the storm and no one will get that much!  (hey, wishful thinking is a pastime of mine.) 



> Oh, my you homeschool your own children? And they are still alive? I'm so impressed!
> 
> Okay, so I know you drink, I know you run, I know you like Disney...tell me more. Then I can ask all kinds of personal questions!



Liz, there is no such thing as personal questions in my world!  I'm happy to be an open book for anyone to read...ok, I think it has more to do with being a loudmouth and never shutting up,  but I digress...  

You hit my main points pretty well!  Drink, Run, Disney.  I should put that on a shirt!    Ok, the homeschooling thing as well, but my sons are turning 16 & 17 this year and I would describe my day as trying not to kill my oldest whilst he argues with EVERYTHING I do!  He knows best, naturally.   It's really not bad, we've been doing it for years and are pretty used to be around each other all the time.  My 10 year old daughter loves being homeschooled, she's never gone to school.  We have a large support group of friends and playgroups, field trips, parties, and that is really fun for her as she's a social butterfly.  No idea where she got that!  

I'm a photographer, started a little business last year and have made a little money, but to be honest, doing it for money is kind of killing my love of taking pictures, so this winter I haven't done much.  I haven't even picked up the camera much!  Guess I'm a little burnt out.    Oh here, you can see my work on my website at portraitsandpaws.zenfolio.com

I'm a petsitter, so I go take care of people's pets while they are away.  I make visits, I don't actually stay there. It's  fun and brings in money to the house.  

Ooooh, see, you have opened up the ramble, you may not have wanted to do that!   I'm a vegan.  I have been overweight all of my life (never worn smaller than a 14 since 6th grade, and was up well into the mid 200s after my kids were born) Did Lowcarb for a few years and lost down to about 195/200 and then started feeling sick and went all raw and have been doing that for 5+ years.  Raw vegan, meaning just fruits, veggies, & nuts.  Made me feel great, but as you can imagine, not easy to do.  Salad all day for 5 years can drive someone mad...even though I really do love salad.  AND to add insult to eating only salad, I really didn't lose much weight.  The pic of me in my avatar was when we went to WDW and I was around 185 (lowest adult weight I've ever been) but I really have to work hard to lose, even eating salad all day.    When I started running again, I really needed to add in protein, so I'm eating other things now like PB, veggie burgers, beans, etc.  I just don't want to start feeling sick again, so I'm trying to balance it.  The running is changing my body, thankfully, but still not losing. Sigh. At least I'm tall, I guess that helps. 

Oh that was WAY more than you wanted to know!  I guess you should get used to it! 

Rhonda, hope the appointment goes well today! 

See, now I've talked all about myself and have guilt!  

Who have I forgotten to say Hi to???  Hi Megan!  Hi Cathie!! I think I'm going to have to really make a cheat sheet!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

robmck3898 said:


> Well goddesses, I am off to Disney World.



*Have a GREAT time Rob!  Hey.  Do me a favor, would ya?  Sing a little Aerosmith on Space Mountain for me. *



3DisneyKids said:


> Training. I will have to run the stairs in my house today and call it a cross train day.
> 
> *no thanks!*
> 
> And for thevrecord, I do not own nor have I ever owned fleece underwear!



*But do you have Vermont Flannel undies? *





Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Ok, the homeschooling thing as well, but my sons are turning 16 & 17 this year and I would describe my day as trying not to kill my oldest whilst he argues with EVERYTHING I do!  He knows best, naturally.
> 
> * Oh, I understand THAT!  My boys are almost 17 & 19 so I've had plenty of experience being *wrong* *
> 
> 
> I'm a petsitter, so I go take care of people's pets while they are away.  I make visits, I don't actually stay there. It's  fun and brings in money to the house.



*a petsitter, eh?  How far are you willing to travel?  I'm always on the lookout for a good petsitter 


I would guess we got somewhere in the area of 14" of snow, and now we have now transitioned from snow to sleet.  yipee.  Although, sleet is still better than freezing rain, which is what they are getting closer to the coast.  Meg, I believe, is getting dumped upon with snow up in Vermont!  *


----------



## goofyfan-12

Good morning...

My staff convinced me to take a snow day today. Considering it took me three hours to get to work yesterday and we had less snow than we got today I took them up on it. I will be shoveling today and then a workout tonight. Right now I am enjoying some bad daytime tv.  Ah....

Stay safe out there and drive carefully.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Paula - enjoy your snow day! You most certainly deserve a day off right now 

I just walked on my TM and think it's about time to wake up my sleeping kids. 

What is it about being snow bound that makes me want to bake cookies?*


----------



## adsrtw

I haven't had a chance to read up yet, nut wanted to pop in for a minute.   We dodged a bullet with the snow.   Only a dusting.  I hope everyone is staying warm.  Rob - have fun at the world.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi All

Rob, have a great time. Live TR is a must!

Digging out here in CHI Town. They had all the highways closed this morning, and that is Major for chicago, Downtdown had no one there. Last night they had to rescue people via snowmobile from Lake Shore Drive, the snow came in so fast that the cars were just stuck, they said they had to tow about 250cars off Lake Shore Drive. Including Mom's with Kids. 
My DH is outside "trying to snowblow" but the drifts are just so high, the blower is have a tough time. 

Me, I am working from home and my nasty nasty boss is emailing her major list of tasks for me today. Most of the city is hanging out with their family, I have to be glued to my computer. All I can tell myself, is what comes around goes around and she will get hers some day..
Sorry about the vent.


Amiee, Did I read right, your just getting over the flu and your going to shovel and work out?

Ronda, I would pick the airport loop instead of the garage. GOOD LUCK!!

Paula, I am so happy you have a down time day. Mindless daytime TV is what you need right now. Enjoy the day.

E, there is nothing wrong with fleece sheets , I don't know about have fleese undies. HA HA 

Nancy, You had a bit of wine? or a BOTTLE.   (ok cracking myself up)

Kelly, how did your run go?

Meg,      I think that say it all

Liz, Are you getting any snow in NY?

Amy, how is it back to work

Lisa, are you ready for the big game and bday party? Go Steelers, My DH I a MAJOR Steeler fan. 

Karen, how your ice down my your? I hope its not that bad

Kat, are you settled back to work now after being off. 23 days til your next vaca.!!

Cathie, what state are you in? Are you getting the snow too?


----------



## cathie1327

Hi all!!!

Rob-have a FANTASTIC time!!!! Can't wait to hear about it 

Jo-I'm in Colorado. We got a little snow Sunday/Monday, but the last couple of days it's simply been ridiculously frigid temps. It was -15 this morning.

Everyone dealing with weather-you have my most HEARTFELT sympathies!!!! Almost all of our school districts here are closed (except, OF COURSE for my college campus lol) and so I feel bad for a lot of the parents, we have a lot of people missing at the office because they have to stay home with their kids.

And BTW, my college campus is THE ONLY one not closed, our president was "kind" enough to send out a press release yesterday, basically saying suck it up, dress warm, don't stay in the cold for more than 10 mins....but walk slow so you don't fall.  I went last night cuz I only had one class, but I didn't go Monday and won't again tonight because I have to walk all over campus, and it's just too cold for that.

This cold here is more than we're used to handling. Colorado has this reputation for cold and snow, but really, it doesn't snow all the time, just once every couple of weeks and it sticks around, and it rarely goes below 20 degrees. Needless to say, we're freezing!

My car was dying the whole way to work. My dad, who knows a lot about cars thank goodness, thinks I got some water in my gas and it's frozen my fuel injectors. Either way, I'm hoping that when we hit our high of 5 degrees around 1 pm, I can head home and hopefully my car will get me there. Going on the highway isn't so bad, it's the stopping in town that's bad, everytime I let off the gas the dang thing dies  so frustrating too because it's a newer car. Guess I shouldn't be too mad though, Carlos's car flat out just wouldn't start this morning, he had to catch a ride to work with a friend.

Okay-dont venting about the cold. I guess we're lucky we don't have the snow to go along with it!

I hope everyone's having a fabulous day and staying WARM!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

You all are going to hate me, but it's 67 degrees right now and the high is supposed to hit 70 today.  

Jo, sorry for the mean boss. 

Paula, enjoy the snow day!!


Day 3 of back to work and it feels like it's been 2 weeks.   Solid meetings/interviews from 9AM-7PM today with this brief half hour for lunch.  

I have a cold, as well, so the sinus headache currently has my head in a vise.


----------



## Ronda93

yup. hate.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kat, thats not nice, send some of that hear here, Now that the snow stopped they are calling for -30 tonight. Yep -30. They already closed school again for tomorrow, but they won't close work again. I am sure of that. 


Questions, I want to get biofreeze, they sell it on Amazon, but do I want gell or roll on?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I vote for the roll on.  OMG, I am a biofreeze addict!


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> ***WORK IN PROGRESS***STILL ADDING FOLKS***
> 
> Ok, so here’s a little bit about us…
> 
> But first, don’t be intimidated that many of us know each other well.  We ALWAYS have room for more!  Please join us.  We are Team Goddess!
> 
> What you'll find in us are people who understand where you are at and who are willing to help you get where you want to be.  We're totally supportive, but make no mistake, we hold each other accountable.  Accountability is key to weight loss, healthy eating, and exercise.  We won't tell you it's ok that you ate an entire bag of Doritos or an entire gallon of ice cream...but we will help you own it and move on and make a plan so it doesn't happen again.  And we'll kick you in the tail when you need that, too!  :
> 
> We don't all subscribe to the same program...everyone does what is best for her/himself.  For some that means Weight Watchers, for others it is counting calories, for others it is learning to maintain.  We'll work with you whatever your program is.
> 
> Enough of all of that, it is time to meet the Goddesses!
> 
> *ME—Erika*, though everyone here calls me E.  Married, in Maine, 3 kids (8, 9, and 11).  Never ran a step before joining this thread and have since completed 5 Half Marathons (soon to be six with the Princess Half next month) and two triathlons.  Still have 15 pounds to lose, but this is the year it will be gone for good!
> 
> *RONDA—Ronda93*—OMG, a running goddess for sure!  Although she only started running a couple of years ago, she has already done several Half Marathons and is getting ready for her first FULL in just a few weeks!  As for weight loss…ask her for a before and after pic.  It’s amazing!
> 
> *NANCY—AKASnowWhite*—a goddess from CT with 3 teens.  Completed multiple Half Marathons and even one FULL!  Lost 45 pounds and has kept it off successfully for ages!
> 
> *LIZ—SeptemberGirl*—the Goddess of Weight Watchers!  Lost 80 freaking pounds!  She’s getting ready to complete her second Half Marathon and has done multiple 5ks!  Married, from Jersey, one great kid.
> 
> *PAULA—goofyfan-12*—the Goddess of Mileage!  Paula has also lost 80 pounds using the Jenny Craig program.  And as for mileage…Paula did the Princess Half last year--and just recently, get ready….trained for and competed in a CENTURY ride!  That means 100 miles of biking!  To attempt such a thing is daunting and we are SO proud of her!
> 
> *KAT—HockeyKat*—from NC, married, no kids…and this Goddess SAID she always hated running….until she started running!  Now she has completed 3 Halfs and is getting ready for her fourth at the Princess.  As her name implies, she also loves to watch and play hockey.
> 
> *AMY--amykab*—makes us all jealous because she only lives an hour from Disney and often just pops over for a day!  A goddess to the core, Amy just had a baby 8 weeks ago, and get this…she is doing the Princess Half!  Amy has done a ton of races, really a ton!  She is the Goddess of Racing, for sure!
> 
> *AMIEE--adsrtw—*another Amiee, but spelled differently so we call her EE.  Amiee is representing the mid-west on Team Goddess.  Single and workin’ it, 2 kids, and getting ready to complete her second Half Marathon.
> 
> *LISA--lisaviolet*—Goddess of the Great White North!  Lovely Lisa, whom we all adore beyond words is from Canada.  She’s lost gobs of weight and has the best, I mean The Best, attitude of anyone ever.
> 
> *KELLY--DisneyGalUK*—our goddess from across the pond.  She just reached GOAL WEIGHT and we are all SO proud of her!  She also just started running this month and is loving it!  See?  We rub off on people!
> 
> *MEG—poppinspal*—Meg is from Boston and has also been a racing Goddess this year!  Holy cow, I have lost count of the number of races she has done!  She lost 25 pounds in 2010 and has kept it all off!  29 and single…but currently smooching with a cutie in Vermont, so we’ll see…
> 
> *JO--cantwaitvaca09*--Jo is also from the mid-west and is a new runner!  She has worked SO hard these past few months and will be doing her first Half Marathon in just a few weeks at the Princess!  Married with 2 little girls at home.
> 
> *ROB*—our single god amongst goddesses!  I mean, really, it takes a REAL MAN to hang out with us and we’re so glad he’s here!  Currently training for his first 5k!
> 
> *KAREN—Twoboysnmygirl*—our newest goddess!  See?  We really do welcome newcomers!  Karen is from Missouri, married with 3 kids and is starting to run—sweet!
> 
> *Cathie*—from the west (ok, well Colorado, but that is west of most of us!).  Cathie is battling some health stuff now and hopes to up and running soon!



Thanks Erika.   

And thanks for alway taking the reins.  I can imagine that there is one part of that you loves that.  I'm laughing - your personality.  

And maybe one part where it gets tiring sometimes to be left/expected to take them.  

I have no idea why the he!! I'm psychoanalyzing you.   

Just wanted to say that I NOTICED.  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Quick fly-by from me (Im at work) to mark my place!
> 
> Tonight we are starting week 2 of C25K - 90 seconds jogging / 2 minutes walking - and Im looking forward to it! I have officially joined the dark side!
> 
> Oh, and I got my registration form for the Race For Life in July - Ive walked the course twice before but this will be my first 5K as a runner!



LOOK AT YOU!!!!!!!!

OMG, look at you.  

And tell the hubby I'm so sorry that his oh so lovely mother didn't plan right with his birthday.  

Why no update on baby/brother/baby's mother in one corner.  MIL of the year in another.    Is it a lovefest? BAD of me.  

Yes, I should not ask for drama.  But it was such good reading.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> ]Lazy?  Ms. keeping track of my parents while selling my house and prepping for surgery?  I'm not sure "lazy" is the right adjective.  Over extended perhaps.  Oh, and let's not forget planning a SuperBowl Birthday Party



First of all can I just tell you the rage I feel when I'm multiquoting and your BOLD and COLOUR make me over the disboard minimum?  Can I?  

It goes something like this - "DLKFJSDLKJFLDKJF@@@  Nancy!!!  

Okay, seriously.

The trait that is MOST important to me in this entire world - most comforting, most peace inducing - most healing in life is someone who has my back. 

I lacked it with too many to list.   

I feel sorry for those who live with someone who don't have that for them.

So Nancy - although I literally meant I couldn't get myself to read three little pages - let me tell you I exhaled with your post.  The words lovely but the energy behind it - BEYOND.  

If more people knew that having another's back - well it's paramount to having a better life to me.  Yes dramatic - but I don't care.  

So thank you.


----------



## lisaviolet

*ROB!!*  I lost your quote.  

Have fun!  



HockeyKat said:


> You all are going to hate me, but it's 67 degrees right now and the high is supposed to hit 70 today.



SHUT IT KAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy and let's hope the headache/sinuses let up soon.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> Watching the Biggest Loser.  Pissed at the dumb a$$ people.  They are given an opportunity of a life time and to throw it away.....they deserve to be fat.  Seriously.



 

Nancy drunk on wine - how I love her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  She's such an interesting creature.  



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Well, we got snow here, but it wasn't a blizzard.  I think we were right on the freezing line and got tons of sleet first, so not the big accumulations they predicted.  I certainly wouldn't call it a blizzard but I shouldn't complain, I'm not snowed in and can get the the gym!    I hope they rest of you avoid the massive amounts as well, maybe they just hyped the storm and no one will get that much!  (hey, wishful thinking is a pastime of mine.)
> 
> 
> 
> Liz, there is no such thing as personal questions in my world!  I'm happy to be an open book for anyone to read...ok, I think it has more to do with being a loudmouth and never shutting up,  but I digress...
> 
> You hit my main points pretty well!  Drink, Run, Disney.  I should put that on a shirt!    Ok, the homeschooling thing as well, but my sons are turning 16 & 17 this year and I would describe my day as trying not to kill my oldest whilst he argues with EVERYTHING I do!  He knows best, naturally.   It's really not bad, we've been doing it for years and are pretty used to be around each other all the time.  My 10 year old daughter loves being homeschooled, she's never gone to school.  We have a large support group of friends and playgroups, field trips, parties, and that is really fun for her as she's a social butterfly.  No idea where she got that!
> 
> I'm a photographer, started a little business last year and have made a little money, but to be honest, doing it for money is kind of killing my love of taking pictures, so this winter I haven't done much.  I haven't even picked up the camera much!  Guess I'm a little burnt out.    Oh here, you can see my work on my website at portraitsandpaws.zenfolio.com
> 
> I'm a petsitter, so I go take care of people's pets while they are away.  I make visits, I don't actually stay there. It's  fun and brings in money to the house.
> 
> Ooooh, see, you have opened up the ramble, you may not have wanted to do that!   I'm a vegan.  I have been overweight all of my life (never worn smaller than a 14 since 6th grade, and was up well into the mid 200s after my kids were born) Did Lowcarb for a few years and lost down to about 195/200 and then started feeling sick and went all raw and have been doing that for 5+ years.  Raw vegan, meaning just fruits, veggies, & nuts.  Made me feel great, but as you can imagine, not easy to do.  Salad all day for 5 years can drive someone mad...even though I really do love salad.  AND to add insult to eating only salad, I really didn't lose much weight.  The pic of me in my avatar was when we went to WDW and I was around 185 (lowest adult weight I've ever been) but I really have to work hard to lose, even eating salad all day.    When I started running again, I really needed to add in protein, so I'm eating other things now like PB, veggie burgers, beans, etc.  I just don't want to start feeling sick again, so I'm trying to balance it.  The running is changing my body, thankfully, but still not losing. Sigh. At least I'm tall, I guess that helps.
> 
> Oh that was WAY more than you wanted to know!  I guess you should get used to it!
> 
> Rhonda, hope the appointment goes well today!
> 
> See, now I've talked all about myself and have guilt!
> 
> Who have I forgotten to say Hi to???  Hi Megan!  Hi Cathie!! I think I'm going to have to really make a cheat sheet!



Karen - wow.  So incredibly beautiful - THE TALENT.  

I popped over to your website.  SO LOVELY.    I adored your work.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Just hijacking your thread, to tell you everytime I see the title it makes me smile.
Rose


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Lisa's here!  

Hi Rose!  How's the running going?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jo--I know that jobs are scarce right now, but have you thought about looking elsewhere once things improve a bit?  You seem to truly hate your employers and I hate the thought of them being mean to you.


----------



## adsrtw

Jo - you are right on the flu.  In fact, came home early to sleep today.  No shoveling for me.  We only got a dusting of snow.  I haven't worked out since Saturday - that's when this junk kicked in.  Biofreeze - I like the spray.

Kat - I like your weather.  

My entire department now has the flu.  One person had it last week and now we all have it except for a handful of vaccinated people.  Until this flu season, we had a free flu shot clinic at work.  We have lost over 230 hours since Monday because of the flu.  In my industry, that means that other creditors got the wallet share.


----------



## Ronda93

EE - Hope you kick the bug.  No fun.  Once it starts through a group, look out.  Hard to hit plan without the peeps.  

Jo - have faith.  What goes around comes around, and it picks up speed in that last corner.  

Kat - it'll be minus 10 tonight.  Still hatin'

Very disappointed in the doctor visit.  So we had snow.  The doctor's office called and said they were closing early and I could come in as soon as I wanted.  DGF and I were both working from home so I hit the road.  Busted out the end of the driveway onto the freshly plowed residential street (they've done a great job this year).  

Lots of paperwork, done.  Wait.  Someone comes for me.  I decided he's an x-ray technician.  Takes pics of my feet.  Told me the doc was next door at the hospital seeing the office manger who'd just had a baby.  Back to the waiting room.  To wait.  Receptionist opens the window.  Sorry for the delay.  They had called her.  She was seeing a patient.  

They'd taken my insurance information.  Since they determined it was a "high deductible plan" I had to pay half of the office visit fee up front.  $175.  I'm not sure where they get the high deductible label.  No problem.  I pay.

There had been another guy loitering behind the glass.  He and the staff were friendly, sharing chocolate.  Lots of conversation.  Turns out he's the orthotic salesman.  The doctor returns and I go back.  He comes with us.  She believes it's tendonitis, possibly from the surface change.  At least I think that's what she thinks.  Other than "not a stress fracture" I didn't hear a diagnosis.  My problems will be solved, however, with custom orthotics and night splints.  She writes a "prescription" on a pad with the name of HIS shop at the top.  She leaves and he tells me where he's located - very conviently, I might add.  The orthotics will be $280, the splints $125 a piece.  Unlikely that it will be covered by insurance.  The doctor did say she didn't get any kickbacks from this.  

I feel foolish.  I wanted someone to see me and hear me.  Listen to my running history.  Someone who could aggregate the experience of other runners and tell me I should run or not.  Instead I was diagnosed by the office staff, coded and submitted.  Requiring payment up front, while ostensibly because of my exotic insurance, left me feeling as though my teeth should be whiter or my frown lines should be less noticeable.  

And of course, my feet feel better.  Which is great.  I am pumped to run fast on the TM tomorrow morning.  I'm planning on the airport this weekend.

Ronda


----------



## goofyfan-12

Ronda - How frustrating.  Keeping my fingers crossed that your feet remain pain free for the foreseeable future.

EE - feel better soon!  I was a total non believer in the flu shot until my doctor forced it on me last year due to the training for the princess. I did nit get sick at all last year. So got a flu shot again this year. 

Hope everyone is having a good night. Rob better be doing something fun in WDW.  I saw Whoopi on the new Disney cruise ship during this morning's The View.  I so want to go on a Disney cruise now.  Sigh....

Time to call it a night. Catch you all on the flipside.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ronda--that would drive me bat**** crazy.  Unbelievable!  You know, my running store is actually affiliated with a specific orthopedics practice that knows how to deal with runners.  Maybe you can call your store?  I am just livid for you.

Paula--so glad you had the day off today!  If anyone needed it, you did!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Rhonda, that's just wrong.  

Thank you Lisa!  It means a lot that you like my pictures AND my rambling! 

What's biofreeze and why haven't I heard of it??? 

EE,  hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda, OMG That is tick me off too.

Did you pay via Credit Card, if so I would call your credit card company and do a charge back, sounds like a scam to me. 

E, yes I have been looking, but for what I make without a degree and fact I have one day at home to take the kids to school, I just have to deal with it right now.  I will explain more at disney. 

Way late for work. its -30 out, I better get going!!
Have a great day all


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*yay!  After 2 days off, the kids are headed back to school!  Life is returning to normal for the moment (another storm forecast for Saturday.  I wish I was kidding)

Lisa - where are you at with the house?

Ronda - I too am angry about that Dr. visit.  I want some one to listen first then evaluate after they have full information - not dismiss me like what I'm experiencing is nothing.  Maybe it IS nothing.  However, it would be preferable to have a more thorough check before making such a declaration!

I, myself, am beyond frustrated.  I'm getting great workouts in (even yesterday when I was stuck in my home TM) and staying dead on with my calories (with the exception of Tuesday when I was over by a rather large margin, but not crazy stupid over) and today I'm up 2 pounds.  TWO from Monday.  No explanation.  No sodium, not hormone time....nothing.  Erin actually commented to me the other day that my body fluctuates more on a daily basis than anyone she's ever known.  Um, thanks?  I have yet to discover a pattern and in the mean time, I just try to keep plugging along.  But I'm getting weary

With that....time for me to hit the gym, then work, then shop, then drama.  Busy day, but I have my food all planned out so with any luck I'll stay on track.*


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I feel your pain Nancy, I do.  Most of my friends say I'm a freak of nature (in a nice way) b/c it just makes no sense to do everything right and still gain.  I've given up trying to figure it out (for TODAY. LOL) and just have to keep on...what's the other option?  

I'm off in the negative temps to petsit this morning.  Yuck!  hope everyone stays warm!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy I know how u feel. Ur not alone.
Hang on there I bet u will be down 4 next week


----------



## Ronda93

Nancy - grab your waistband... what does it tell you?  

I understand the doctor thing.  I do the same when a problem is presented to me.  Looks like a duck... And there's danger in thinking every patient is harboring something exotic.  It's not a scam.  She's highly recommended and seems to be well respected in the running community.  When your best tool is a hammer, every problem is a nail.  

BUT... seeing as how she pronounced it tendonitis, I'm back on schedule and training full throttle.  Five miles down.  A little slower than Tuesday, but I'll take it.  This weekend will be 14.  

Ronda


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi Gang!

Sorry, way behind. I will try to catch up today.

Just made two shirts for anyone who wants one for their kids...I can also make niece/nephew ones if you want!  Let me know!  

I wanted one so my daughter can wear it to cheer me on.    Mostly for the little kids...

Mommy one:
http://www.zazzle.com/team_goddess_mommy_tshirt-235867907530569736


Mom one:
http://www.zazzle.com/team_goddess_mom_tshirt-235701241199904138


----------



## 3DisneyKids

They are super cute, Liz!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

3DisneyKids said:


> They are super cute, Liz!



Thank you, honey.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

A must get for my girls thanks Liz


----------



## SeptemberGirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> A must get for my girls thanks Liz



Oh, I am so glad!  I just did it today, in total breakdown mode.  You know, crying at your desk, in the car, kind of day.  So I am SO happy you like it!!!  I ordered one for Em already!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Rose&Mike said:


> Just hijacking your thread, to tell you everytime I see the title it makes me smile.
> Rose



Hi Rose!  Hijack any day!  Or come play with us!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I cannot wait for skinny jeans to be out of style. That's all.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ooooh Liz!  One more post till 2000!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi everyone!

Super busy, life, work, everything!



lisaviolet said:


> OMG, look at you.
> 
> And tell the hubby I'm so sorry that his oh so lovely mother didn't plan right with his birthday.
> 
> Why no update on baby/brother/baby's mother in one corner.  MIL of the year in another.    Is it a lovefest? BAD of me.
> 
> Yes, I should not ask for drama.  But it was such good reading.



It was very bad planning on MIL's part 

I keep forgetting to update on the baby/brother/baby mother drama! 

Well - the baby is FABULOUS! Super happy all the time, gorgeous, just wonderful! BIL and Baby Mama are getting on great, me and DH get on with them both great, and both MIL and FIL are loving being first time grandparents. 

Wheres the drama you ask?

Well - BIL and SIL (the crazy ones whos wedding we went to in Cyprus), they have now decided that they hate BIL, hate Baby Mama (despite never having spoken to or looked directly at in the whole time they've been together), and worse than that - they hate the baby. 

Yep, you read that right. They hate the baby. 

Having decided that the baby was 'born out of sin' in a 'doomed from the start' relationship, they want nothing to do with any of them. They refused to go to see MIL and FIL on Christmas Day in case they were there at the same time as the baby, and on the one time they were in the same room as the baby (MIL's birthday) the turned their back on the baby. Their own Nephew and they want nothing to do with him 

Now let me say, neither BIL or SIL are religious. They don't go to church or anything like that so the 'sin' and 'doomed relationship' make very little sense to me. Especially as they decided to try for a baby before they got married so the baby could be at their wedding!!! They have stopped trying now as SIL has gone back to studying. 

Its very strange. If they don't want to like BIL or BM then fine, but I cannot justify them hating an innocent baby. 

So thats the latest drama - aren't you glad you asked 

Running - going great! 90 seconds is so much harder than 60 seconds 

EE - Hope you are feeling better 

Rob - Have a great trip! 

Everyone in the snow - stay safe!

Everyone - Hi


----------



## SeptemberGirl

3DisneyKids said:


> Ooooh Liz!  One more post till 2000!



I'll make it a good one and use it to say THANK YOU.  Thank you to my friends on this thread.  You have pulled me though many a tough time, and I am so grateful for you.  You are truly a gift from God.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Liz, I LOVE the shirts!!!  Do you think it will still be available next year?  I want to get one for my dd!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Liz, I LOVE the shirts!!!  Do you think it will still be available next year?  I want to get one for my dd!



Thanks, Karen!

Honey, they are there as long as you want them!  And I will make anything else you want.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

LOOK!  A new smiley.  Cold.  




Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I've given up trying to figure it out (for TODAY. LOL) and just have to keep on...what's the other option?



*<sigh> I know.  Just keep swimming *



Ronda93 said:


> Nancy - grab your waistband... what does it tell you?



*Honestly Ronda?  I've spent most of my days lately in yoga pants.  I did put on a pair of my "fat" jeans today and they were ok.  Well, really GREAT if you consider the fact that I found $17 in the pocket  But the last time I put on my "normal" pants it wasn't pretty.*



3DisneyKids said:


> I cannot wait for skinny jeans to be out of style. That's all.



*WORD!*



DisneyGalUK said:


> Yep, you read that right. They hate the baby.



*well now.  Do you suppose the fact that they were trying for a baby and didn't concieve whilst BIL and his married momma just *happened* to get pregnant has caused some bad feelings? 

Regardless - it's a sad, sad shame that they have chosen to shun this child.  I hope they come to their senses.
*




SeptemberGirl said:


> I'll make it a good one and use it to say THANK YOU.  Thank you to my friends on this thread.  You have pulled me though many a tough time, and I am so grateful for you.  You are truly a gift from God.



*


Off to drama club in a few minutes here.  I have a C-H Bunny Costuming story for you when I return.  It was an interesting interaction.  Enlightening for me.  Gives me hope.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Liz, I know how you feel. I have many days like that. 

Kelly, OMG. SIL & BIL are not very nice, sound like she has an issue with the baby because she does not have a baby!

I can not run the treadmll for anything, I did 1.25 miles, I think its the distraction of the kids and everything else.

Haveing an issue with DH. Men suck at times.


----------



## Ronda93

Kelly - I'm with the others... nasty SIL is jealous of the baby.  Sad.

Jo - 

Liz - you make me want to run the Princess!  Next year, next year.

Nancy - great pants surprise!  The feeling of finding a crispy five in the lint trap is pure joy!

Still cramming for trivia night Saturday.  Did you know ZIP of ZIP Code stands for Zone Improvement Plan?  Remember Elvis... no such number, no such zone....

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Liz - you make me want to run the Princess!  Next year, next year.



*you heard it ladies!   Good luck with the trivia!*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Trivia...love, love trivia.  I am on a trivia team for our local bar.  Shocking, I know.  

Ronda!  Yes, you have to run the Princess!

Kelly--wowza!  No words on that one.  Just love that little baby as much as you can.

Jo--I hear ya.  Jeff leaves for Asia on Monday.  I'm not sad.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oh look it's like the old days. I put the thread to bed last night and woke it up this morning.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Morning E. and the rest of you that must be sleeping in!  C'mon, it's 5:30 already!  

Going to get our taxes done today.  I need some good thoughts...if you want to send me lots of money refund vibes, that would be good!    Normally I would do our own, but Rey was an owner operator (owned his own truck instead of being a company truck driver) last year and then lost it as well and went back to company driving.  So, needless to say, after adding in my petsitting, thousands of deductions, and losing a business, I decided to let a pro deal with it.  We need a big chunk of change back so I can pay off a friend who helped us out last year and hopefully to set aside for WDW.  I may be slightly depressed this afternoon if I find out that there's not enough to set anything aside to start saving for Disney, but I'll live.  

Nancy, waiting not-so-patiently to hear about your bunny costume story!

Rhonda, I'll run the Princess with you next year! 

Speaking of running, I ordered more shoes, we'll see if they work.  I suspect I will just keep ordering and returning until I find something that works, but my knees are suffereing in the meantime!  Still only doing 2 miles on the treadmill, I wish the snow would go away, I think I could go farther outside!

Anywho...Morning!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Oh Kelly, I forgot to post last night.  That's horrible about the baby!  How can anyone hate a child???  I hope they get over it,


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning ALL

Good luck with your taxes Karen. I know how you feel. I hope for a nice check too.

Thanks E, Its nice to know that I am not alone with the DH issues!!!


----------



## poppinspal

Hey ladies. I've been trying to read and catch up but I'm going to be honest I probably won't be able to really catch up till Sunday. I'm off to snowshoe at the Trapp Family Lodge. Yes, it's a hotel in Vermont inspired by The Sound of Music. The Julie Andrews fan in me is kind of excited. 

Hope everyone has been having a great week.


----------



## Ronda93

What a good snowbound activity - TAXES!  Got my last form yesterday.  TurboTax is sitting by the computer.  We're not housebound, but trips beyond the yard are carefully evaluated.

Nancy - in solidarity I am up 4 pounds today.

Ronda


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi meg.


Nancy Ronda I don't have the guts to get on the scale


----------



## SeptemberGirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Liz, I know how you feel. I have many days like that.
> 
> Haveing an issue with DH. Men suck at times.



Oh, thanks for getting it.  On the DH...oh yeah.  They do.  I am sure they complain about us on their boards, too.  



Ronda93 said:


> Liz - you make me want to run the Princess!  Next year, next year.



Honey, I make you want to do anything but drink???  Run?  Me?  It's the tshirts, isn't it?  Well, I will make you as many tshirts as you want!  Do you want a Team Goddess racing one?  There is still time!




3DisneyKids said:


> Oh look it's like the old days. I put the thread to bed last night and woke it up this morning.



Just like the old days!  Vampire!  



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Going to get our taxes done today.  I need some good thoughts...if you want to send me lots of money refund vibes, that would be good!    Normally I would do our own, but Rey was an owner operator (owned his own truck instead of being a company truck driver) last year and then lost it as well and went back to company driving.  So, needless to say, after adding in my petsitting, thousands of deductions, and losing a business, I decided to let a pro deal with it.  We need a big chunk of change back so I can pay off a friend who helped us out last year and hopefully to set aside for WDW.  I may be slightly depressed this afternoon if I find out that there's not enough to set anything aside to start saving for Disney, but I'll live.
> 
> Rhonda, I'll run the Princess with you next year!
> 
> Speaking of running, I ordered more shoes, we'll see if they work.  I suspect I will just keep ordering and returning until I find something that works, but my knees are suffereing in the meantime!  Still only doing 2 miles on the treadmill, I wish the snow would go away, I think I could go farther outside!



I am sending you good tax thoughts!!!

Yes, you will run the Princess next year!  It will be awesome!  Hey - last call for racing shirts!

Good luck on the shoes.  I hate looking for running shoes.  All the specialty stores here (we have like 3-4 local plus running chains) and still I get blisters, and have to search out my own.  Ugh.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Thanks E, Its nice to know that I am not alone with the DH issues!!!



Because it's the internet, I can only say, SO NOT ALONE.  



poppinspal said:


> Hey ladies. I've been trying to read and catch up but I'm going to be honest I probably won't be able to really catch up till Sunday. I'm off to snowshoe at the Trapp Family Lodge. Yes, it's a hotel in Vermont inspired by The Sound of Music. The Julie Andrews fan in me is kind of excited.
> 
> Hope everyone has been having a great week.



I LOVE the Trapp Family Lodge!  Stayed there years ago with Mr 36.  Loved it!!!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Ronda93 said:


> What a good snowbound activity - TAXES!  Got my last form yesterday.  TurboTax is sitting by the computer.  We're not housebound, but trips beyond the yard are carefully evaluated.
> 
> Nancy - in solidarity I am up 4 pounds today.
> 
> Ronda



Started a weight loss challenge in Jan, GAINED 5.5 lbs since.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy Ronda I don't have the guts to get on the scale



Ah, it's just a number.  It's not the measure of your soul.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Kelly.  They are sick.  That's all I can say.  What is wrong with people?  I am disgusted with them.

I wish the baby (boy, girl, name?) a very happy life free from crazy!


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> Honey, I make you want to do anything but drink???  Run?  Me?  It's the tshirts, isn't it?  Well, I will make you as many tshirts as you want!  Do you want a Team Goddess racing one?  There is still time!



Haha!

Ronda, if you want a Team Goddess shirt, let me know ASAP.  I am ordering them today (hopefully) and can send you the design, cost, etc.   It's a bulk order so you would have to pay me and I would ship it to you.   You can PM and I will send my email addy.   

Same goes for Karen.


----------



## Ronda93

no, no, kinda like a race shirt from a DNF... gotta earn it.

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda93 said:


> no, no, kinda like a race shirt from a DNF... gotta earn it.
> 
> Ronda



Haha!  Fair enough.  This one does not say anything about the Princess or the year, though.

It is a royal blue tech shirt and says "Team Goddess" on the front, and "It's not about winning, it's about finishing with a little help from your friends" on the back, with some art and such.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

4.5 miles and a FANTASTIC run. Just one of those "I feel great!" runs.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Just checking in t-2 hours til my work week is done
7 miles on the schedule this weekend, then 11,5 next weekend


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok so YES, I was supposed to do 10 today. But the roads are in such poor condition that it would have meant an injury FOR SURE. So no long run for me this week and no time to make it up before the Half. But I should still be able to get in a 10 and an 11.5.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Thanks for letting me rant! Yes, I do think its jealousy/envy/sadness that they tried for a baby before their wedding and BIL had one in the circumstances they did, but still - hes just a baby! 

Liz - Hes a little boy - Jacob - and as I am a proud aunt to him, here is a face to the name:











I don't care about the circumstances of his birth, the background, the relationship - how can you NOT love that face!


----------



## poppinspal

Kelly- He is adorable! What a cute little baby face. I will never understand how people can hold things against children, especially considering they have no control of the situation.


Took my snowshoes out today for the first time and one broke on the way back. My bf will be fixing it up so we can try again tomorrow.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Nancy - in solidarity I am up 4 pounds today.



*Oh no Ronda!  What's up with that?*



SeptemberGirl said:


> Ah, it's just a number.  It's not the measure of your soul.



*Love that Liz.  Now, to etch it into my memory*



Ronda93 said:


> no, no, kinda like a race shirt from a DNF... gotta earn it.



*I get that Ronda, but this isn't a race specific shirt, it's a "Team Goddess" shirt.  No mention of the actual race we are christening it at...take a look at it.  You might decide you like it!*



3DisneyKids said:


> 4.5 miles and a FANTASTIC run. Just one of those "I feel great!" runs.




*Bite me. 

I went to the gym this morning (as usual...) and my mojo stayed home in my nice warm bed. *



DisneyGalUK said:


> I don't care about the circumstances of his birth, the background, the relationship - how can you NOT love that face!



*He's so precious Kelly!! *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I want a shirt!!!!  Kat, can you let me know how to pay you?  (quick-like b/c I've had some wine and I'm ignoring the fact that I happen to be a little purchase-happy when I've had wine)  

OMG, you ladies MUST have been sending me good vibes!!!!!!  We got a bigger return than we have EVER had and we can finally get caught up and pay off all the horrible crap from last year!  I will even have $1000 to put towards the Disney trip!!!! 

Clearly you all understand that the wine was to celebrate...remind me of this in the morning when I'm cursing the scale!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy, my mojo is gone to day too.
Lazy eat like crap kinda day

Kelly, he is so cute, A face you just want to give kisses to all day!

Karen, Congrats on the return.

Amiee, you feeling OK

Meg, you must be getting a great workout with the shoes.

Ronda, hows the feet.

Paula, hope work is going well

Lisa, Where are you, Don't make me say Fatty Butterpants!! 

E, Congrats on the great run

Kat & Liz, thanks for doing the shirts. 

Amy, hows JCash doing?

Cathie, Hope all is well with you. 

Rob, Where's the live trip report?

As I said lazy yucky day for me. Tomorrow I will do a small workout and then try for 7 on Sunday.


----------



## HockeyKat

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I want a shirt!!!!  Kat, can you let me know how to pay you?  (quick-like b/c I've had some wine and I'm ignoring the fact that I happen to be a little purchase-happy when I've had wine)
> 
> OMG, you ladies MUST have been sending me good vibes!!!!!!  We got a bigger return than we have EVER had and we can finally get caught up and pay off all the horrible crap from last year!  I will even have $1000 to put towards the Disney trip!!!!
> 
> Clearly you all understand that the wine was to celebrate...remind me of this in the morning when I'm cursing the scale!



I am still waiting on Kelly (Hi Kelly! ), so I won't be ordering until Monday.   PM me your email addy and I will add you to the email list.  

Ronda, feel free to do the same (or message it to me on FB) if you are curious about the shirt.  No pressure.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, Kelly--he is precious!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Princess Bib #s are available!  Jo and Meg...post your Bib!

*Here's the waiver link:  http://www.trackshack.com/disneysports/prwaiver/verify.php
*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Is it safe to post my BIB# on the web?


----------



## HockeyKat

You can send us via email, just reply to the tech shirt stuff.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*just looked up my 2010 results. remembering that final "its not a hill, it's an on-ramp!"   At least I've got legs.  Thank you Lisa, you really helped me thru that.  

sigh.  good times *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, we owed Lisa A LOT for getting us up that non-hill!    At mile freaking 11!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Wasn't Hat where the army dudes were or am I getting that confused with the ramp where Tinkerbell was?  It has almost been a year and I can still remember it. 

Jo - work is slowly getting better. Emphasis on slowly.  I did put in for three days off the week of the 14th though. I am taking a spa day and then heading to Boston to send some time with my friend Tom and his wife. Can't wait!  I am spending a day at the MFA wandering the galleries without a care in the world!  (can you tell I am excited by this?)

Meg - hope you are having a great time in VT.  When you get a chance and come up for air I have to know if the bf has a name or an initial or something we can call him. I am having flashbacks to this intern I had who was engaged and he always referred to her as my fiancé. It was like she wasn't entitled to an identity. The bf is fine but the curious part of me wants to know his name.

Kelly - Jacob is so cute!  Adults can be stupid. Truly.

Ronda - I so don't want to get on a scale this week.  It hasn't been horrible but it hasn't been great either. Oh well, each meal is an opportunity for a fresh start right?

Nancy, Kat, Liz, Karen (happy tax mojo - feel free to send that my way), Rob, Amy, EE, E, Lisa and anyone I may have missed - hi!!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Hello!

Nancy - I've gone firm with the house - yesterday after huge drama on their side HOWEVER, I'm in real estate he!!.  I gave into a ridiculously low deposit structure and the buyer is driving me CRAZY. So much so that my lawyer is advising not to buy until closing because he is leery of the nonsense.  

 So CRAZY that I'm not caring if something falls through.  Boy, it's not easy selling on your own at times.  The agent keeps the drama from you.  But I've done well since her own house sat for a year.  And I sold in approximately three months in a saturated resort town for ten thousand more than I paid with no agent commission.  

Kelly - HOLY COW BATMAN.  The stories you've been keeping from us.  .  That's sad.  Envy is loaded pistol, eh?  He is so ADORABLE.  So ADORABLE.  

Ronda - I almost dropped the computer tonight when I saw your running countdown.  I'm slow and I'm like "why is she back at the beginning?".  Oh yeah new year.  And then I saw 95 miles and went .  

Nancy and Erika - the legs thing hardly works on you too - it's NOT meant for gorgeous gam girls - really.    Joking - thank you.  

I stupidly watched Barbara Walters special on her aortic valve replacement.  Not smart of me.    Stupid actually.    Oh well.  I find it all so interesting but I got a little too much info.  

I think I'm going to go watch Chelsea Lately - I'm way too  wound up.  

Hi to all.    Love actually  (OMG, I hated that movie )


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Ronda93 said:


> no, no, kinda like a race shirt from a DNF... gotta earn it.
> 
> Ronda



After sobering up from last night,  I had to think a bit on this as well. I feel kind of weird getting the shirt when no one really knows me yet.  I decided that I'll wear my shirt to train this year.  It will remind me what I'm working towards!  It does feel a little strange though since I just joined you gals.  I hope I'm not offending! 


speaking of drinking...bad idea with the wine last night.  I actually ate 2 pieces of pizza the kids had out.  I can't remember the last time I had pizza, but clearly I forgot how crappy I feel when I eat it.  The headache hit about 15 minutes later and now I'm all stiff this morning.  You would think I could remember something like this, but apparently I don't! 


Kelly, the baby is beautiful!  He's lucky to have you for an Aunt! 

I'm excited you are all getting your bib numbers!!!!  Can't wait to cheer you on this year (in spirit)  and and hear all about it!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning. Checking in from the soccer field...natch. Where else would I be on a Saturday morning??

Looking forward to great temps in the coming week!  Excited to get a proper long run in where my Gu doesn't freeze in my pocket. 

Today's storm is iffy for us. Either 6" of more snow or lots of rain. We are right on the line. 

Bib numbers are both exciting and crazy-making. Lol. I am excited of course, but under-trained. So the bib numbers just make it so muchore REAL if that makes sense. Based on my bib # I am thinking I am in Corral A. Which would be awesome. I like having the option to start up front with the fasties (which I am so not one of) or more in the middle of the pack. But the good news is that we have Goddesses in just about every corral. So we can definitely buddy up.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

More snow E? That sucks.

Lisa, sorry about the house drama. It was the same for us years ago when we sold our house without an agent.


I am a bit freaked out about the ramp that is not a hill but is a hill. I have not trained for hills, I don't have any by me to train on. I hope it's really not that bad is it?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I wanted to ask you,,,,,,
the disney shirt you get in your race packet. Does it run small?
I ordered an XXL and I am worried it may be to big.


----------



## HockeyKat

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> After sobering up from last night,  I had to think a bit on this as well. I feel kind of weird getting the shirt when no one really knows me yet.  I decided that I'll wear my shirt to train this year.  It will remind me what I'm working towards!  It does feel a little strange though since I just joined you gals.  I hope I'm not offending!
> 
> 
> speaking of drinking...bad idea with the wine last night.  I actually ate 2 pieces of pizza the kids had out.  I can't remember the last time I had pizza, but clearly I forgot how crappy I feel when I eat it.  The headache hit about 15 minutes later and now I'm all stiff this morning.  You would think I could remember something like this, but apparently I don't!
> 
> 
> Kelly, the baby is beautiful!  He's lucky to have you for an Aunt!
> 
> I'm excited you are all getting your bib numbers!!!!  Can't wait to cheer you on this year (in spirit)  and and hear all about it!!



You are not offending!  

So sucks that some kind of foods can make you feel so bad.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I wanted to ask you,,,,,,
> the disney shirt you get in your race packet. Does it run small?
> I ordered an XXL and I am worried it may be to big.



It runs small.  I got an XL and was wishing that I had done XXL, so we can switch if it's too big.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> And I sold in approximately three months in a saturated resort town for ten thousand more than I paid with no agent commission.



*That's awesome Lisa!  Congrats to you.   Now.  Do you have your eye on something already or are you just starting your new house hunt?*




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I am a bit freaked out about the ramp that is not a hill but is a hill. I have not trained for hills, I don't have any by me to train on. I hope it's really not that bad is it?



*It is NOT a hill.  Florida does not have HILLS  On ramp.  Silly little on ramp. No big deal.  It goes up a bit on one side, then down again on the other.  Piece.of.cake. (it's all in the attitude honey )*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I wanted to ask you,,,,,,
> the disney shirt you get in your race packet. Does it run small?
> I ordered an XXL and I am worried it may be to big.



*hmmm.  I'd say they run pretty true to size, but maybe just a touch small? The ones last year were made by Champion.  I don't know for sure if the shirts are the same this year or not.  But my personal feeling is I can always wear it even if it's a little big, but not if it's too small.



Did my run this morning - 5.5 miles. Horrid.  Nasty. Brutal run.  Mostly because I did leg work yesterday and my a$$ is KILLING me today  *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> It runs small.  I got an XL and was wishing that I had done XXL, so we can switch if it's too big.



Deal. 
I will try it on, on friday and let you know if its to big


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> It runs small.  I got an XL and was wishing that I had done XXL, so we can switch if it's too big.



*Kat, I think you're right.  I just went and looked at my shirt and I'm glad I ordered up last time.

BTW - anybody have any insights as to what color the official shirts are this year?*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I wanted to ask you,,,,,,
> the disney shirt you get in your race packet. Does it run small?
> I ordered an XXL and I am worried it may be to big.



*Yes, they definitely run small.  Between all of us, we have a bunch of different sizes and can switch around if need be.  Plus, you might be able to switch right at the Expo.  I saw people doing that last year.

Official shirt color--crap.  I was *supposed* to call Disney Endurance and ask.  Totally forgot!  Sorry!  Remind me and I will do it on Monday.  But I have some educated guesses...I would say either pale green (Tiana) or purple (Rapunzel).  Those are the two new princesses from the last year and they are pushing them hard.  *


----------



## lisaviolet

Kat!!!

No last year shirt that you were giving up.   I'm out of luck, eh? 

Nancy - thanks.    We looked last week - the market has changed drastically since we moved - so VERY small.  On it Monday/Tuesday.

Thanks Jo for the support and I'm sorry on that  - I enjoyed selling it myself.  We've sold two condos with agents.  And liked that as well but with agents I was ALWAYS so stressed with keeping things clean.  When I was in control this time it was nothing.  And I actually enjoyed open houses and showing the house.  Really enjoyed it - as in going to miss it.  Yes, me - the introvert.

Also, we shouldn't have had one issue with this woman.  She was an agent buying for herself. 

 But she was just so casual on EVERYTHING.  Cheque due Monday by Wednesday - nothing.  Contract witnesses not signed.  Cheque comes (don't you just love Canadian "check" - isn't it pretty?  ) and it's a personal cheque - she should know better.  Waiver comes AFTER time she dictates herself.  She called my lawyer ANAL.    I love our lawyer - he's just like no, no AND let me see no. I ADORE him.   I think I lean to anal - I can't stand casual activity around contract situations.  It stopped us from putting in offers - all her delays.  

It feels good today - cheque redone - contract witness fixed.  DONE.  DONE.  DONE.  

Now I'm homeless on a date I won't even share because I based it was okay before they changed my OR date.    

Life is so grand, isn't it?


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Kat, I think you're right.  I just went and looked at my shirt and I'm glad I ordered up last time.
> 
> BTW - anybody have any insights as to what color the official shirts are this year?*



I was being optimistic about weight loss when I registered for the Princess.  Sigh.  When will I ever learn?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Word.  Me, too...


----------



## lisaviolet

So I never shared my fantastic kidney/heart news.  

And I think I kept this from you all. This part of what happened just after I was cleared.   I think you know I've been fighting with the transplant team from day one.  I'm confident it's not all about the "mouthy I hate lies" me.  Because I had zero issues/personality conflicts with T's team/hospital and they wouldn't let us move.  I loved them.  

Well anyway when I was finally cleared I mouthed off/questioned/backed their lies into a corner in a way.  The nephrologist had seen me and cleared me and her words were used by me.  She said - actually shouted "there is no way _________(test) is not done - you would never be in my office".  It wasn't.  They tried to back track and I used her words to say "lying".  

Then they played school yard.  

Remember I was CLEARED.  So without a phone call she fired back with a requisition for another test that I didn't need and took away my clearance.  And it was a slap in the weight area.  Long long story but it was something that was not a concern because my BP and cholesterol were perfect and the EKG, ECG - and Stress Echo were fine. And a test that you only do if there is a concerning number surrounding it.   So it was her being _________.  

So when I went in for pre-surgery fun for all.  I got results.  I ROCKED that test.    Yes sir.  Take that annoying disrespectful don't call me to say now not cleared doc!!!!!!!!!!!

AND I'm sorry but I'm thrilled.  I am BEYOND HEALTHY.  I had to see a boatload of medical personnel.  And they all said the same thing.

The surgeon was asked.  Well let me say something about kidneys first.  You can live with one because some of us right now maybe even on the thread - without you even knowing it - without a clue -  might have a kidney that is not even working or very low capacity.    It happens sometimes in testing they told me - someone comes in to donate and they find out.  And they have no idea.  

Plus, one grows - or tries to - to try to improve the situation when one comes out.  Fascinating, eh?  

So one comes out - the other might grow to get you to 75% of where you were.  Maybe but if it stays at 50% of where you were it's fine.

So surgeon is asked by me where I was at - less than 100%?  Where?  

He sighs. And shakes his head.   And says "Lisa - ummm about 125%.  Here is the rest of the population and here are YOU.    I need to send that boy back to medical school because 125% makes no sense.  Winking.  

So I say "lucky, eh?"  "genetics".  And he says neither lucky nor genetics can cover all of that Lisa. 

And then the anethesiologist goes over my stress test.  Remember that fun in the summer!  She starts off with I don't want to alarm you with the EKG first.  

Apparently, my heart does something that it is not supposed to do - goes down when it should go up.  She couldn't explain it to me.  It's strange but not a concern because it does it  in a pattern over many ECGs.  And one of my kidneys has two arterial veins/arterties instead of one   - - so I'm keeping that one.  Genetic freak.  I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!    It so makes up for the legs.

(She did mention that there was a marker of something in the valve area - that was of no concern - I thought of my mom because you are born with faulty valves - oh well who knows - she said it was nada - just a notation)

SO the stress test.  I told her I'm very interested in the cardio of that.  She smiles.  I LOVE her.   .  She says Lisa - stress tests are done on people without heart problems (end up not having any) and that are testing like you.  Many many people beg to get off at a "4.5".  2 is us here talking.  4.5 is dancing.  6/7 is jogging - aerobic.  We got *you* off  - asked you to stop you were at 10.4 - that's running. Your HR was beyond capacity over 100% and you were still on.  

OMG, THRILLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    And beyond thrilled it was all so effin' fascinating.

(I interrupt my own lovefest  to tell you all get a  EKG after 40 so that if there are issues at 50/60/70 they have a baseline to compare - plus heart disease is the major killer of women - more than anything)

Okay, back to pompous me.  

Why am I so thrilled?   I can't even explain to you how thrilling this was for a girl who was born at almost ten pounds - reads obese on a BMI because I'm simply big and heavy not fat fat - at a great size will still read overweight - never was small - will never be small - who no one thinks is fit - is called fat because she's merely BIG .  Is always underestimated in this area.  You know how many times I've wanted to yell at someone "you have no effin' IDEA what's inside here" .  You know that's a lie.  I started to actually BELIEVE society.  And that's the saddest part of it all.  I lost my own voice and knowing at times.  

It's like the SWEETEST REVENGE - in my head only  -ever.  I guess it's the way you all feel when you finish the race.  It's so wonderful.  

It beats ANY weight loss.  

And I know this sounds VERY POMPOUS and PATRONIZING but I can't help but think that some of my difficult emotional work in life is producing some of that health in my body.  I'm a big believer in mind/body.  Yes I'm lucky.  Yes genetics for sure.  Yes I'm good to myself food/exercise wise for the most part.  But I smile with all my emotional work.    It's been a long road and payback is not always apparent.  

Okay, done.   That part.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Now I'm homeless on a date I won't even share because I based it was okay before they changed my OR date.



*I was "homeless" for 3 weeks with a 4 yo, 2.5 yo, and a 3 week old.  Roaming nomads. I honestly survived that whole part of my life by singing Hakuna Matata constantly. *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Why am I so thrilled?   I can't even explain to you how thrilling this was for a girl who was born at almost ten pounds - never was small - will never be small - who no one thinks is fit - is called fat because she's merely BIG.  Is always underestimated in this area.



*Fit, Fit Lisa.  All of that is such great news!  And I agree on the whole size to fitness ratio crap.  Meaning, I think its CRAP!  My sister practically starved herself thin when she was in high school.  Litereally.  As in my mother made her watch the Karen Carpenter movie.  Scary thin.  But, in her mind, it's the one thing she can control in this world of uncontrolable circumstances.  So, she does.  And she will readily admit that just because she is thin does not mean she is fit.  She is so not fit.  She's not physically strong, no muscle tone at all.  Cardiovascularly speaking?  Nada.

So yeah.  People need to wake up and realize that thin & fit are two completely different things.

(OOH!!!! Becca is singing. OMG that girl sings like an angel.  You can't even believe. amazing, amazing gift she has)  *


----------



## lisaviolet

Okay, I had to argue with the surgeon.  Not smart.  I'm aware.

Let me explain this hospital from he!!.  ONE of the surgeons is still doing the old/traditional transplant - as in he won't progess in life.  (my take) AND THEY TRY TO SELL IT TO YOU LIKE THE USED CAR SALESMEN THAT THEY ARE.   

There are doctors in Maryland doing one incision laparoscopy through the belly button.  Someone in England's kidney was taken out ******lly.   (Let me try to EDIT that what was edited by the DIS - hmm what oprah calls vajayjay - why can't I write a woman's body part  -the real word.   MY goodness).   Probably not a transplant but still.  These are both experimental but just showing you how far some hospitals are progressing.  

One nutso doctor at this hospital is still doing traditional/muscle cutting nonsense "but he's perfected it by not taking out a rib".    Blah, Blah.  Blah.  I was having none of it.

I call him Doctor Snatch and Grab.  

Let me pause here to say this has nothing to do with the health care in Canada.  My other testing was all for laparoscopy (if I was a good candidate) .  And some people can't have new surgeries done because of something in the makeup. And some are very experimental.   However, the vast majority these days are new surgeries minimal incision laparoscopy.  

But here at Loonie Toon Hospital the loonies are out in full force.  The run the show.  Have annoyed my life for a year now.   And they've told lies to sell you the sh!t.  Like six weeks recovery on both. Recovery is the same.  Nope.  Lie.  Blah - blah - blah.  

And I'm now wondering if despite my "i'm not having the OLD surgery (which they call traditional ).  I might be still hooked up with Doctor Snatch and Grab.  

So let's all pray.  I walked in and he said "we can do the surgeries two wa......"  I interruped him promptly.  No we won't.  We will be choosing door number two.  

So I'm unsure if they've effed me because I'm a problem child.  Probably not.  But shady.  

So suddenly this laparoscopy is six incisions and most are 3-5 around the world.  It makes me go hmmm.

But I just found all of this out just this week and I can't exactly have anywhere to mouth off. So I'm venting here!!!!

 It can't be good to make the surgeon feel I'm threatening him.    So I just asked a few pointed, educated questions. 

So here's my documentation of the nonsense.     My cordinator hates me the most.  So call her out first.  

 to all.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Fit, Fit Lisa.  All of that is such great news!  And I agree on the whole size to fitness ratio crap.  Meaning, I think its CRAP!  My sister practically starved herself thin when she was in high school.  Litereally.  As in my mother made her watch the Karen Carpenter movie.  Scary thin.  But, in her mind, it's the one thing she can control in this world of uncontrolable circumstances.  So, she does.  And she will readily admit that just because she is thin does not mean she is fit.  She is so not fit.  She's not physically strong, no muscle tone at all.  Cardiovascularly speaking?  Nada.
> 
> So yeah.  People need to wake up and realize that thin & fit are two completely different things.
> 
> (OOH!!!! Becca is singing. OMG that girl sings like an angel.  You can't even believe. amazing, amazing gift she has)  *



I want a Becca.  

Nancy, thanks.  

And it's so hard because of my size AND I don't LOOK fit besides the size.  When you see me you'll see.  Mama, Jean's Mom, used to use the words "skinny fat" all the time.  There were so many intelligent statements that came from the country in Jamaica that were just said and more and more I understand them all.  And some of them are funny.  

I mean look at stomachs for looks only for example.  Some of the most unfit girls will often have the flattest most beautiful stomachs for sure.  I have some fat there (but it's my best part still) but besides that it's really the muscles for my body shape that pop out.  I have a big curve in my back - which affects the front.  

It was just a BEAUTIFUL moment with all the tests. 

 In fact, it shows improvement too.  One issue I had with T's testing - they told me my liver was showing signs of becoming fatty. No huge scare but definitely showing signs.   This time - perfectly normal - no issues.  So it's incredible what one can do with changes in exercise/diet.  Incredible.  So fascinating.   

And take that stress test technician who was like "oh you're sweating so much" in a tone as they asked me to get off.  Ummm, yeah BIG MAN - 10.4 baby - over my maximum HR nutjob.  

Nancy, that must have been very stressful with your sister for everyone.  

Fitness doesn't always bring smaller either. Sometimes yes but not always.  Whenever I'm off my workout schedule - like this week or so  - I notice my legs are SMALLER not BIGGER.  

I need a BECCA.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *I was "homeless" for 3 weeks with a 4 yo, 2.5 yo, and a 3 week old.  Roaming nomads. I honestly survived that whole part of my life by singing Hakuna Matata constantly. *



Oh boy Nancy.  You win.    I just have baby Jean.    Holy cow Nancy.  You know me and Lyz and maybe even Liz - laughing - well the curiosity is overwhelming on that tidbit.  

Actually Jean and I - fine.  We have many options. It's the cats. That vetoes many.   Lord it's the cats that bring me stress for their peace and safety and finding something.  Did I tell you all that I'm a dog person/hated cats and have two (Jean wanted them so I lovingly said "okay") - so thankful - cats teach you a boatload - you can't be a controlling nutcase.  They simply don't care.  They take all your control issues and tell you to get over yourself.  

Nancy, this reminds me - was that YOUR house on facebook - snow?  OMG, that is one BEAUTIFUL home.  Yours?  Sister's?


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

> Many many people beg to get off at a "4.5". 2 is us here talking. 4.5 is dancing. 6/7 is jogging - aerobic. We got you off - asked you to stop you were at 10.4 - that's running. Your HR was beyond capacity over 100% and you were still on.




Lisa, THAT ROCKS!!!  You showed them!  

Two years ago I went to the Dr. to find out WHY I couldn't lose weight when I had been exercising AND eating all raw vegan (basically just veggies, fruits, & nuts) and she really went off and told me I wasn't getting enough protein or vit B and THAT was why I was still overweight (which makes no sense, really).  So she did a whole battery of tests of me because she was SURE that I had a whole list of deficiencies.  Tests came back and you should have heard her on the phone!  She was mumbling and I asked her to speak up when she told me that my protein levels were great, no deficiencies at all and I was as healthy as can be.  I couldn't help but feel a bunch of satisfaction that she had to eat her words!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

No, I've got dibs on Becca.  I love her snark!  

Lisa--GREAT news.  Just wonderful.  So happy really...so PROUD of you.  For so many reasons.  Not only are you doing this in the first place, but you have stuck through it will all of the BS and then openly (and LOUDLY!) spoken your mind when you knew what was right/best.  OF COURSE you are fit and healthy.  We've known that all along, haven't we?

Ok, I know you have mentioned dates, but I've lost it.  WHEN is the surgery?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Side comment...I love, love, love it when Nancy brags about her kids.  Because she SHOULD.  Amazing, those kids.  And she does it in the best way, not in the "my kid is better than your kid" way.

One of my absolute favorite memories from the Princess last year had nothing to do with the race at all.  We were all hanging at the villa and Nancy's cell rang.  She let out the biggest excited shout...it was Seth!  And OMG, I have *never* seen a face light up like that.  (For those who don't know...it was Seth's first year and they get very limited phone time, so she didn't get to talk with him much.)  But OMG, she was so, so, so happy.  And she went out on the patio and sat down and talked with him for quite a bit.  She didn't know I was watching her, I'm sure, but really, it just made me so appreciate a mother's connection with her son.    It was a precious moment.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> I want a Becca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a BECCA.







lisaviolet said:


> Oh boy Nancy.  You win.    I just have baby Jean.    Holy cow Nancy.  You know me and Lyz and maybe even Liz - laughing - well the curiosity is overwhelming on that tidbit.
> 
> *We were in the process of building our house (where we now live) and selling the one we lived in.  The *fabulous* couple that bought our house insisted on having the closing on November 27th, knowing full well that I was due on November 27th.  After much angst, we finally consented.  Well, Becca was born on November 13th.  So here I was, with a 2 week old, sitting on the floor in my living room the day after Thanksgiving as my family packed up my entire house around me. (well, really I mean my mother and Stephen's family.  Not "my" family.  Lord no.) We then stayed for two weeks in a fully furnished condo about 30 minutes away that the company that Stephen worked for owned.  But, the company was moving a new employee up from Missouri (Bolivar.  Hi Karen ) so he and his family were to have the condo.  We knew that, but our house still wasn't quite ready.  So, we moved in with my parents for a week.  No sooner had we moved in with my parents when the new employee informed the company that his family wouldn't be joining him until after Christmas.  Stephen's boss tried to get us to move BACK to the condo and the new guy would go to a hotel.  But really.  We had already moved our crap out.  Not moving again.  So, right before Christmas we moved into our new house.  And I, like an idiot, hosted.  Hakuna Matata.*
> 
> Nancy, this reminds me - was that YOUR house on facebook - snow?  OMG, that is one BEAUTIFUL home.  Yours?  Sister's?



*Which house can you see?  The red one maybe?  That's my neighbor.  That's the house we USED to own.  Oh - did I mention that we built our new house right next door to the one we lived in?  Now there's a story for another time.  *



3DisneyKids said:


> No, I've got dibs on Becca.  I love her snark!



*Me too.  She's a riot that one.  I just took her to her friends house.  Apparently they are making Mexican Lasagna for dinner.  So, I innocently asked what they put in their Mexican Lasagna.  "Mexicans of course   No, really, I expect ground beef, and taco seasoning, and cheese and other Mexicany stuff.  Like sombreros and maracas".*



3DisneyKids said:


> One of my absolute favorite memories from the Princess last year had nothing to do with the race at all.  We were all hanging at the villa and Nancy's cell rang.  She let out the biggest excited shout...it was Seth!  And OMG, I have *never* seen a face light up like that.  (For those who don't know...it was Seth's first year and they get very limited phone time, so she didn't get to talk with him much.)  But OMG, she was so, so, so happy.  And she went out on the patio and sat down and talked with him for quite a bit.  She didn't know I was watching her, I'm sure, but really, it just made me so appreciate a mother's connection with her son.    It was a precious moment.



*OH!  I remember that.  Yeah, that was awesome.  


Poor Stephen is out shoveling the deck to get to the grill.  Yep. Grilling tonight *


----------



## Ronda93

Nancy - grilling sounds great.  I'd have to shove a path to it.  I have before.  I was homeless for one night after the closing on my sale and the closing on our purchase.  All of my possessions were in two PODS in a undisclosed, secure location.  Can't imagine nomading with a newborn.  

Lisa - so right on the cats... "those are your issues, not mine".  Great news all around.  fit <> skinny.  

I did my 14 miles this morning.  It was a combination of treadmill and parking garage.  Our building is largely empty on the weekends so I was able to run on a level without entry/exit so no traffic.  Four on the TM, four in the garage, three on the TM and expected to finish in the garage.  My knees started to ache/hurt.  I did another mile.  I decided it was the concrete and returned to the TM to finish out.  No pain.  Good pace, averaged 11:50.  

It's trivia night.  Our role = dessert.  I baked brownies and cookies last night and picked up some caramel corn this afternoon.  Sugar high, coming up.  

DGF ran at the Y this morning.  I called on my way home and she lovingly drew me an ice bath.  She walked dogs at the animal shelter and has been busy with laundry since getting home.  

Hope everyone is doing what s/he wants this weekend.

Ronda


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

WTG on the 14 miles Rhonda!


----------



## HockeyKat

Lisa, yay on house and telling off the icky folks at the hospital and being super fit!!  I knew you were anyhow.  

Never homeless but found out at 4PM the day before my scheduled 9AM closing that it would be 3-4 weeks before we could close.  Had sold all our furniture but the bedroom and had furniture waiting to be delivered, movers scheduled, etc. and the lease was up on our apt in 5 days.   

Long story short, thankfully we got the furniture store to hold the furniture for 3 weeks (helped that D's mom worked there), the movers rescheduled, the apt folk to extend our lease a month, the builders (who were at fault) to pay the rent and to buy us a futon to sit on, and also got some major concessions out of the builder (patio, landscaping, etc, plus paying the movers).  


Ronda yay on the 14 miles!!


It's supposed to be 56 and sunny here tomorrow and I am hoping for less cold symptoms, so I think I might wog outside.  Hoping for 5-7 miles, likely mostly walking.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> I did my 14 miles this morning.  It was a combination of treadmill and parking garage.  Our building is largely empty on the weekends so I was able to run on a level without entry/exit so no traffic.  Four on the TM, four in the garage, three on the TM and expected to finish in the garage.  My knees started to ache/hurt.  I did another mile.  I decided it was the concrete and returned to the TM to finish out.  No pain.  Good pace, averaged 11:50.



*Nice job!    Running in a parking garage. That's totally creative thinking.  and the desserts!  YUM!!!  I'm so hungry at the moment *



HockeyKat said:


> It's supposed to be 56 and sunny here tomorrow and I am hoping for less cold symptoms, so I think I might wog outside.  Hoping for 5-7 miles, likely mostly walking.



*Nice!  Enjoy the warm weather wogging! And feel better. It's supposed to be 38* and sunny here  The next 3 days are forecast for above freezing.  Hopefully some of these snow banks will shrink a bit.

me thinks I shalt open a bottle of wine whilst the grill is heating *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

just got hooked back up with my new computer. You will have to bear with me as I have used the same computer for 6  years and now everything is new. OMG..

Lisa, So happy for you on your fit news. Thats is great. What a rollercoster you have been on with all of this.

Ronda YAY on the 14 

Nancy, Love the story about Seth's call.

Kat, YAY on the 56 and sunny, can I have some of that weather.

Have a great night all, I am going to play with this new computer for a while.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, Happy Birthday to Jean tomorrow.


----------



## adsrtw

Good Saturday Evening!

I survived the H1N1 outbreak at work - been sick since last Saturday.  I had 11 employees out Monday, 10.5 Tuesday, and no less than 5 the rest of the week.  One of my reps is in the hospital.  Finally felt like eating last night and have my energy back today (my ribs still hurt though).  Woo Hoo!  I'm hoping nobody else gets it - very brutal.  Off to catch up!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Amiee, I'm glad you are feeling better.  WOW, that's a long time to be sick and scary how many of you got it!  

I need to go back to sleep but my insomnia isn't cooperating.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Amiee, glad your better, how have the kids been, have they been sick?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!  OMG, it is early for Sunday!    But we are up and going as Kelly has a state gymnastics meet today.  Exciting and nerve-wracking all at the same time.  

I have a much harder time watching my kids' sporting events when they are individual events like this.  Soccer?  Part of a team all working together, so that makes it easy to watch.  Less pressure.  But this...she's on a team, sure, but it is all individually scored and all of that.  

And she has a lot of pressure on her tiny shoulders.  She is predicted to win gold for the All Around (she should place 1 or 2 on floor, 1st on beam, top 3 on vault, and bars will be the wild card as it is her weakest event).  Her coaches are being really good about it and trying to minimize that pressure.  And she has said that she doesn't care where she places...as long as she sticks her flip on beam!    That's her main concern.  I'll post live updates from the meet.  For those who have never been, gymnastics meets are like track meets.  Multiple teams all competing at the same time...they last for HOURS...and your kid has a one-minute routine every hour.  So it's a TON of sitting and waiting, then 60 seconds of watching, then back to waiting for the next event.

I should be able to get in a nice run today.  Short one scheduled.  But as Nancy said, we have some good weather up here the next few days.  Finally!  30s!  Heaven.

Homeless stories...we have one of those, too.  We were renting one house while building our house.  Contractor said we would be able to move in on April 1st.  Gave notice on the rental house.  2 days before...nope, the house won't be livable for another 3 weeks.  New renters scheduled to move into the rental house, so we couldn't stay.  We had ZERO money.  We had just gotten married two weeks before and between that and building our first home, we literally had nothing in reserves.  So, what did we do?  Moved in illegally.  The plumbing was working, so that was good enough for me.  We only had sub-floors (bare plywood), we had bare sheet rock walls, but the kicker that made it not livable yet was that where the fireplace was going in, there was a huge, gaping hole to the outside.  We covered it with a plastic tarp and called it good.  April in Maine is still COLD, so we had some freaking chilly nights and mornings.  Good thing we were newlyweds...


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Good luck at the meet, I hope it all goes well!  My niece is in gymnastics competition and I don't know how my sister (or my niece!) take the pressure!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Good luck to Kelly!

I have come to the conclusion that I will never, ever understand my body.  My weight is back down a bit today.  With the wine last night I really expected to be UP.  I'm not complaining, mind you, just confused   Ah well, I'll keep on keepin' on. *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning All

Good luck to Kelly.

I was to do a 7 miler outside today but its snowing. I am such a yucky space when I don't get a run in. This week I have on only done 1.5 miles on the treadmill. I still did workout all week. Jillian DVD and Elliptical. I was looking forward to my run outside, Its where I get to center myself. I will get on the dreadmill today and I hope for 4, but I just can't get my head in the right place for that thing.

 3 more weeks LADIES!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Forgot to say a big CONGRATS to Ronda on the 14!  WOOT!  That's a milestone run!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

4 Miles done on the dreadmill. That long on there is a big deal for me!!

Hows the meet going E?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

We have a silver medalist in the house!

She did VERY well.  First place on floor (initially thought it was second, but I was happily wrong), first place on bars (MAJOR surprise), second place on beam, and didn't place on vault (also a major surprise, but in the other direction) and that cost her the gold.

BUT...she is SO happy.  Really proud of herself!  

And LISA!  Wait till you hear the story!  OMG, you are going to D.I.E.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Whoohooo!  Congrats to her!!!! That's awesome! 

and Jo, 4 miles on the dreadmill is great!  I can't get past 2, I just get SO BORED...ZZZzzzzzz.  When is spring going to get here?!?!?!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Congrats to Kelly, E. What to go on the Silver


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> We have a silver medalist in the house!
> 
> And LISA!  Wait till you hear the story!  OMG, you are going to D.I.E.



What could be more spectacular than that?  

What?  Chunk placed first on the beam and grabbed the GOLD.    OMG, stop taunting me.  

Lovely.  

It's Wednesday - this Wednesday and I might be offline until then - going downtown momentarily to make sure a storm doesn't stop me.  

So:

Nancy - LOVED your horrid "homeless" story but I was left wondering if the house picture - hmmmm - do the ones that forced your due date/closing date still live there?  I'm getting that right, right?  Did they sell after?  Boy lovely home.  Why did you build again?  You're killing me with curiosity.  

Kat!    Kat - so lovely but let me repeat LISA IS NOT SUPER FIT!  But I loved the super.   I am so not.    But regardess I am very healthy and that's a lovely payback for this effin' frustrating year.  And I hope the weekend ended better for you Kat.

Jo - look at you so sweet.  I shared with Jean.  

Read and hi to everyone!


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Forgot to say a big CONGRATS to Ronda on the 14!  WOOT!  That's a milestone run!



Absolutely, she says from her couch.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*And it's Chicken Al Fredo Lasagna for the WIN! 

OMG good dinner.

Back to catch up a little later *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

lisaviolet said:


> What could be more spectacular than that?
> 
> What?  Chunk placed first on the beam and grabbed the GOLD.    OMG, stop taunting me.
> 
> Lovely.


*
Ok, so here's the story...

The way state meets work is that after the meet is over (and scoring is done and medals are awarded and all of that), they have a Q&A session with the athletes and judges.  The idea is that this way your score is not just a number...the judges can actually give you oral feedback so that you can truly learn from the experience and improve.  Great system, I think--it really does help to get inside the judges' heads.

So anyway, it was Kelly's turn and the one judge said to her, "Even though you lost the gold, you had your best ever score on bars today.  What do you think you did differently and how you can make sure you keep doing it?"

And Kelly...teeny tiny little Kelly...says to the head judge for the whole freaking state--"Actually, I didn't lose the gold.  I WON the silver."  And then she went on to talk about her bar routine.  OMG, I was floored!  Love that girl!*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Nancy - LOVED your horrid "homeless" story but I was left wondering if the house picture - hmmmm - do the ones that forced your due date/closing date still live there?  I'm getting that right, right?  Did they sell after?  Boy lovely home.  Why did you build again?  You're killing me with curiosity.



*no, they do not.  They sold it about 2 years later.  Job transfer.  Why did we move?  Oh Lordy.  The list of reasons.  Old house.  Very old house.  Built in sections.  Lots of character, which I DO love about old houses but HUGE money pit.  We used to joke that it was $500 and 5 trips to Home Depot just to change a light bulb.  And while we were joking, it wasn't too far from the truth.  Plus, it was (is) actually a 2 family home.  We lived in the upstairs first, then the downstairs.  By the time Becca came along we were bursting at the seams.  So, the choice was to take the money guzzling 2 family home and convert it to a single family or move.  We chose to build new. * 



3DisneyKids said:


> *
> And Kelly...teeny tiny little Kelly...says to the head judge for the whole freaking state--"Actually, I didn't lose the gold.  I WON the silver."  And then she went on to talk about her bar routine.  OMG, I was floored!  Love that girl!*



* That right there is amazingly awesome.  Go Kelly!*


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> *
> 
> 
> And Kelly...teeny tiny little Kelly...says to the head judge for the whole freaking state--"Actually, I didn't lose the gold.  I WON the silver."  And then she went on to talk about her bar routine.  OMG, I was floored!  Love that girl!*



OMG.    I LOVE it.  

And the posing while she spoke?    What was her pose of choice?    I'm sure it was "HEL-LO!!".   




AKASnowWhite said:


> *no, they do not.  They sold it about 2 years later.  Job transfer.  Why did we move?  Oh Lordy.  The list of reasons.  Old house.  Very old house.  Built in sections.  Lots of character, which I DO love about old houses but HUGE money pit.  We used to joke that it was $500 and 5 trips to Home Depot just to change a light bulb.  And while we were joking, it wasn't too far from the truth.  Plus, it was (is) actually a 2 family home.  We lived in the upstairs first, then the downstairs.  By the time Becca came along we were bursting at the seams.  So, the choice was to take the money guzzling 2 family home and convert it to a single family or move.  We chose to build new. *
> ]



So interesting Nancy.  I laughed about the house because it really looks like a ten family home to me.  

You know what I love about you - we all have YEARS of interesting Nancy info because who knows how many stories like this are waiting to be unearthed.  

Erika - of course you lived in a house that was not ready as newlyweds.  Of course YOU did.    Be nice to your newlywed as he goes - he'll miss you.  

Jean's birthday SUCKED.    She needs a do - over.  Poor TING.   Her team lost (although she's happy for GB) and we had so much stress getting ready -trying to put an offer on a place that has multiple offers - of course.  But she's 49 and had men speaking in Farsi about her the other day - they were trying to decide whether to card her for a lottery ticket of all things. 

But I did find a football cake.  Yes I did.  So yeah for that.


----------



## lisaviolet

Amiee - I forgot to say  with the week you've had.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Sad day for DH with the Steelers.

Lisa, do we get a picture of the cake?

E, I Love Love Love Love Love what Kelly said. What a great outlook she has !!!!!
I hope that I can teach my girls the same.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Monday.  Monday, Monday. Party's over, back on track day

I have a 15K scheduled for today.  I'm not so sure my legs are quite feelin' it.  I've been stiff all weekend, so, we'll see.

Another day of temps in the 30*s here.  Bring on the sun, bring on the melt.  More snow tonight though (just a teensy 2-4".  No biggie)  Crossing my fingers that my kids actually have an entire week of school without interruptions!*


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I'm with you Nancy!  No more snow!!! 

I'm supposed to run this morning as well and my knees have been pretty sore this weekend.  My new shoes came though  and I am dying to try them out!    I've been thinking about it and I really think my knee pain is more about weak muscles than runners knee.  They were really bad when I started running 2 miles 3x a week, but I have continued to do so and they don't hurt as bad.  Do you guys think that maybe the muscles are getting stronger in my legs and that is why my knee pain is lessening?  Rey gripes at me and wants me to stop totally until the knees don't hurt, but then I would probably only be able to run once a week, IF that.  It's not a horrible pain, just soreness after running and achy.  

Anywho, shoes feel good on, I'm excited to try them out.  I'll be carrying them to the gym though b/c if they feel like crap, I want to return them...and don't want SNOW all over them.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Oh and is there something strange that happens to the body when you start running???  My legs (which have always been the nicest part of me to begin with) are looking GREAT...but my stomach...OMG, I look like an apple on two nicely shaped sticks!  AND, it's like since the muscles are toning all the way up the leg, I swear I'm getting a pooch that hangs, when I never had that before! Tell me how to make my stomach not do this please!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!  And a late one at that.  Jeff is off to Asia.  I am off on a run...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Do you guys think that maybe the muscles are getting stronger in my legs and that is why my knee pain is lessening?



*I do think it's a definite possibility.  And I also think that there's a difference between muscle fatigue/awareness and pain due to injury.  Listen to your body and if something really feels hurt, stop.  Otherwise, I think generally speaking it's ok to work thru minor aches and pains.  Good stretching, advil if needed for inflamation, and hopefully the new shoes will only help!  I can't wait to hear how they felt today.* 



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Oh and is there something strange that happens to the body when you start running???  My legs (which have always been the nicest part of me to begin with) are looking GREAT...but my stomach...OMG, I look like an apple on two nicely shaped sticks!  AND, it's like since the muscles are toning all the way up the leg, I swear I'm getting a pooch that hangs, when I never had that before! Tell me how to make my stomach not do this please!



* OMG Karen.  I'm sorry.  That just totally cracked me up.  If I had the secret to a flat stomach I'd be one happy woman *



3DisneyKids said:


> Morning!  And a late one at that.  Jeff is off to Asia.  I am off on a run...






*9.3 painful miles in the books for me. Painful. I did leg work at the gym on Friday, then ran 5.5 miles Saturday on fatiuged legs.  This morning my hamstrings, hips, everything basically from the waist down hurt. With every step.  Ok, not *everything*.  Oddly enough, my hip flexor did not bother me today  Guess that's good news.  I'll take that to mean the stretches & pacing that Erin & I worked on are helping.

Lisa - I'll be thinking of you this week  Please, check in as soon as you can!!!! *


----------



## HockeyKat

I managed 4.85 miles yesterday in 1:12, which isn't great but it's the first time I have done anything since mid-Jan.   


Ronda, it's time for the actual review of the FR60W on an outside run.  

As far as calibration goes, it was within .03 miles of my RunKeeper GPS app, so I am going to consider it calibrated and working.   It gained the .03 in the first 5 min warmup walk and then kept it throughout.  

I like the size/weight and the pairing of the footpod was easy.  I did not use the HRM as I couldn't find it and light was fading fast.  

However, I lost the "down" button already (been wearing it as a watch, off and on), and am going to have to contact Garmin for RMA so we shall see how that goes.  It was NIB but I bought from ebay so they may not honor the warranty.  

I could also not find a way to see pace/mile, etc., but that could be operator error as I didn't want to slow down to figure it out.


----------



## Ronda93

Meg - hope the job start is great!

E - how cool.  Congrats to Kelly.  

Kat - interesting on the FR60.  I find that the Polar foot pod seems to over credit my walking.  Running seems right on.  

Nancy - 

Karen - I attribute pain after a run to muscle building and repairing.  Delayed onset muscle soreness is a good thing.  Pain during a run, or pain that increases during a run is trouble.  As we warm up things usually feel better.  If things start to feel worse when we're moving a line is crossed and damage could begin.

Lisa - 

AFM - back to work.  it could snow tomorrow.  

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda93 said:


> Kat - interesting on the FR60.  I find that the Polar foot pod seems to over credit my walking.  Running seems right on.



The FR60 (and/or Garmin footpod) seems to be doing fine with run/walk intervals.   I was walking 4-5 min, running 1 min yesterday and a .03 disparity over 5 miles vs. GPS seems pretty good to me.  

I haven't tested it on the treadmill yet, and I did manually calibrate it on a test walk/run a few weeks back.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!



3DisneyKids said:


> *
> And Kelly...teeny tiny little Kelly...says to the head judge for the whole freaking state--"Actually, I didn't lose the gold.  I WON the silver."  And then she went on to talk about her bar routine.  OMG, I was floored!  Love that girl!*



Now that is awesome! Go Kelly! 



lisaviolet said:


> I mean look at stomachs for looks only for example.  Some of the most unfit girls will often have the flattest most beautiful stomachs for sure.  I have some fat there (but it's my best part still) but besides that it's really the muscles for my body shape that pop out.  I have a big curve in my back - which affects the front.



Super fit Lisa! 
Oh and on the above - I have the same problem, and it makes wearing trousers a nightmare! The bottom of my back curves in, which gives me a little podge at the front and makes my bum stick out 

Nancy - I want a Becca too! 

Ronda, Kat, Jo, EE, Meg, Rob, Karen, Everyone - Hi 

Back to running again today, we've had to miss the last few days because of gale force winds but they died down a little today so we took advantage!

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Way to go on the runs E, Nancy & Kat

Kelly gale force winds, OMG

Ronda, hope the snow stays away were in for some cold for a few days

Meg, hope you got home safe.. Tell us all about the job. Can't wait to hear about Brian at disney.

Long day today.
I did Jillian DVD. Weather to go be over 30 this weekend, I am hoping to do my 11.5 outside.

HAve a great day all.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*my voice has left the building   really.  5:30, the phone rings.  I answer, and <poof> it left. Hope it's not a sign of worse things to come 

ok. back to my costumes. quietly  *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Just like that?!?!?  I remember when I was younger (teen), I would go to concerts and scream as loud as I could over and over, hoping that I would lose my voice!    I have actually take a couple vow-of-silence days as well in the past few years.  It's good for me since I'm always blabbing on about something...pretty hard to do though!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I don't think I could voluntarily be silent for an entire day. I talk to everyone. And myself. And inanimate objects 


*Paula* - things any better this week?

*Rob-* did you make it back from WDW yet?

*Meg *- still in Vermont?  or back to reality.  And the new job.  Weren't you to start your new job soon?

gads.  Watching the news. the number of roof collapses around here is just devestating.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> I don't think I could voluntarily be silent for an entire day. I talk to everyone. And myself. And inanimate objects



*OMG, I so do that, too!  *


----------



## poppinspal

Morning ladies! 

Been a crazy few days. Drove home from Vermont Sunday straight to my Aunt's Super Bowl party. Started my new job yesterday, I have mixed feelings about that. Love the kids and my co-workers seem nice but it's a huge adjustment to a new center. The first few days are just spent trying to learn when things happen. But it was nice to be some place where I didn't feel unwanted. I went straight from work to a hockey game. So it was along day.

Off to get ready for day two. 8-3, not a bad day. I have a lot to catch up on here!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!  No mojo this morning...not excited to run.  Hopefully I'll find it.

Welcome back, Meg!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Hope you find it E! 

Welcome back Meg, looking forward to getting to know you!  

Well, my 2nd pair of new shoes came (after returning the other that hurt) and I like them!  I got Asics Cumulus b/c I think I really need the cushioning for my knees and they felt great right out of the box yesterday!  I did 2.38 in 30 minutes, kinda slow, but I'm getting there.  

The vow of silence was VERY eye opening.  There were a couple times I would briefly forget and almost blurt something out.  Made me very aware that I don't always think before opening my mouth!   It was liberating in some ways though, almost like a day off b/c the kids kept deferring to Rey instead of me and that was REALLY nice for once!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi all checking in from phone.
Nancy ur voice back?
E ur mojo back?
karen i could never be silent for a day.

happy tuesday all


----------



## HockeyKat

Karen, to me that isn't slow.   Woo on the no talking thing, I'm with Jo, no way I could do that.  

Nancy, ick on the voice.  

I am tired and sore from hockey last night - 9:45-10:45PM practices that are 30 min from home sort of bite.   

However, the TM calls at lunch, I think.   My friend wants me to run with her outside tonight but we are slightly below my cold threshold... low 40s for a high, high 20s for a low.


----------



## Ronda93

Really, really did not want to run this morning.  Alarm goes off at 5, it's 6 degrees outside, the bed is warm, I need to run 5 miles.  Complicated calculus.  Yeah, treadmill again.  I was slower than last Tuesday.  I'm blaming my listening choices.  Instead of getting pumped by driving rock and dance music I listened to the dulcet voices of NPR.  

There is a warming trend on the horizon.... highs in the 40s lows in the 20s.  Even Kat would get out in that!  Looking forward to it.

Meg - welcome back.
E - get your mojo on!  
Jo - I don't think I could do the silence thing, but I like the dynamic shift with the kids and Rey.  Interesting to watch, I'm sure.

Kelly, Nancy, Rob, Lisa, Amy, EE, Kat, Paula, Liz, Cathie 

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda93 said:


> Really, really did not want to run this morning.  Alarm goes off at 5, it's 6 degrees outside, the bed is warm, I need to run 5 miles.  Complicated calculus.  Yeah, treadmill again.  I was slower than last Tuesday.  I'm blaming my listening choices.  Instead of getting pumped by driving rock and dance music I listened to the dulcet voices of NPR.
> 
> There is a warming trend on the horizon.... highs in the 40s lows in the 20s.  Even Kat would get out in that!  Looking forward to it.
> ...
> 
> Ronda



Nope.  It has to be at least 50 and sunny.  

I might break that rule if I had a friend to go with, but 40-45 is the absolute lowest, and if it's raining, up that to about 65.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi Gang!

Can't keep up here lately - you all move too fast for me!  

Karen - your slow is my fast.  I have never run that fast.  I mostly walk, but girl, that is a good pace!

Kat - are you doing the Galloway shuffle, or using your natural stride?  Curious.  

Kelly - he's gorgeous!  Absolutely adorable.  I'd like to say I'm stunned by their reactions, but the bad behavior of people is awful but not surprising.  How's running, my goal weight friend?  

So shin splints...I get them bad during the first two miles.  Especially my left leg.  Want to throw me all your suggestions?  This is new, I don't remember them hurting before!


----------



## HockeyKat

I don't do the Galloway shuffle, just my normal stride.  

Shin splints... I am totally compression sleeve girl.   Ice massage after a run, too.   Take a block of ice and rub.  

I don't get them nearly as badly with the new shoes and the sleeves.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Liz, I don't get shin splints, just runner's knee issues.  Sorry, I'm no help!  I guess it's b/c my legs are long (I'm 5' 10"), but I've been running anywhere between 12:00-12:30 and yesterday it was 12:37 AND, I read somewhere that treadmills always tell you that you are going faster than you really are, so I'm not sure?? 

BUT!!! BUT!!  I got my Garmin 305 today!!!!!   I did a photo shoot for a friend and the money I got paid for it went straight to the shoes and the garmin, I felt like it was important to get something for myself, I'm always getting the house stuff and the kids stuff, but not me.  Anyway, once the ice and snow is gone, I can actually use it!  Not sure when that will be b/c we're getting more freakin snow tonight too!  This is insane.  

Are you girls getting nervous about the race?!?!?  I'm excited for you and to hear all about it.  

Rhonda, good for you for getting out of the warm bed and hitting the dreadmill!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Liz, I can't help with the shins other than, I don't walk run to any set time, for example I don't do a 1/1 or 1/2 I walk to warm up then I run til I need to walk, I walk just a bit and run again. Doing it that way has help me not get shin splint any more. 

Ronda, we have to get stupid cold her for the next 2 days talking -20 to -30 then +30 & +40 for the weekend. HEAT WAVE, 
Kat when its above 30 we leave coats in the car and just need a thick sweatshirt. 

I was tring on summer clothes tonight. YUCK  
Not a good idea.


----------



## robmck3898

Hi everyone, I'm back from the world now.  I will post some details about my trip tomorrow evening, as I'm unpacking and trying to do a bunch of laundry before going to sleep tonight.  Sorry for no live trip report (no fancy-smancy phone lol) and didn't end up paying the Disney price for surfing.  I'll have some pictures and notes up tomorrow.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I did 2.38 in 30 minutes, kinda slow, but I'm getting there.



Karen!  I think that's FABULOUS!  



Ronda93 said:


> Instead of getting pumped by driving rock and dance music I listened to the dulcet voices of NPR.



*oh my gosh Ronda.  Gold star for you. Really.  I don't know HOW you ran to that.  Without a doubt, I need a driving beat.*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> AND, I read somewhere that treadmills always tell you that you are going faster than you really are, so I'm not sure??
> 
> *I think that TM's are not always accurate with speed - depends on calibration I think*
> 
> Are you girls getting nervous about the race?!?!?  I'm excited for you and to hear all about it.



*Nervous? No, not so much nervous as much as wondering why I ever thought this was a good idea *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I was tring on summer clothes tonight. YUCK
> Not a good idea.



*oh boy.  I'm dreading that.*



robmck3898 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back from the world now.



*Welcome back Rob! Can't wait to hear about your trip!


Paula!* miss you!  How was family dinner?

*Lisa *- thinking about you.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*We have a new baby on this frigid night.   No name yet - I'll post pictures tomorrow.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> *We have a new baby on this frigid night.   No name yet - I'll post pictures tomorrow.*



????    ????

Welcome back Rob


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi team -  

Welcome back Rob and Meg. Hope your trips were good ones. Can't wait to hear all about them.

Nancy - things are going better this week. Still not great but there is a flicker of light at the far end of the tunnel so that is promising. Weigh in this week was good.  It was a loss so that is progress.

Lisa - thinking of you. Hope all is well.

To team goddess:  I know you are all getting nervous, excited, etc since the race is coming up fast. Just know that you are ready for this. You have done the training and have mentally committed to this so you will succeed.  Don't let the voices that take over during the taper period get in your head. Run your race. Forget what the others are doing and focus on you. You can't fail that way. You have already won - you showed up.


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> ????    ????
> 
> Welcome back Rob



I would bet it's a goat.  

Welcome back Rob!


Thanks Paula.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HI Paula, YAY on the loss!!!
Thank you for what you said!. I needed to hear that.

Happy Wednesday All


----------



## poppinspal

Morning ladies. Been a crazy week but tonight I'm going to take for myself and actually get some stuff done. Including finally catching up here. I hope you're all having a great week.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just confirmed....we are no longer at SSR.  Now at OKW.  We can use race transportation.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Welcome back, Rob!  Can't wait to hear all about it!

Great job on the loss, Paula!  And great words of encouragement!

Nancy--a new baby!  I'm still ticked that we don't get to help name them!  (Jo--GOATS...we talking about baby goats!  )


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Went to noon chapel service for Lisa.    Hoping she will check in as soon as possible.  Then hit my 4-miler, which felt great.  Now off to be a Mom Taxi.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Congrats on your loss this week Paula!  

Ok longtime runners...does it ever stop hurting?    I'm just frustrated today.  Got on the treadmill next to two REAL runners (y'know, like you girls!) and who knows how long they had been running, but they never stopped!  They ran and ran and ran the whole time I was on the treadmill (30 minutes) and ran FAST.  I know I shouldn't compare, but I feel like I'm not really improving much?  I only walked for about 3 minutes out of the whole 30, and I still had almost the same pace as the other day.  And I was whooped by 2.4 miles.  HOW am I ever going to run 13 miles?  Any my freaking knees ache like mad now and I'm just pissed that my damn fat body won't do what my mind wants it to.  Sigh.  

I'm sorry, I'm sure you didn't realize it was pity-party-for-Karen-day!


----------



## HockeyKat

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Congrats on your loss this week Paula!
> 
> Ok longtime runners...does it ever stop hurting?    I'm just frustrated today.  Got on the treadmill next to two REAL runners (y'know, like you girls!) and who knows how long they had been running, but they never stopped!  They ran and ran and ran the whole time I was on the treadmill (30 minutes) and ran FAST.  I know I shouldn't compare, but I feel like I'm not really improving much?  I only walked for about 3 minutes out of the whole 30, and I still had almost the same pace as the other day.  And I was whooped by 2.4 miles.  HOW am I ever going to run 13 miles?  Any my freaking knees ache like mad now and I'm just pissed that my damn fat body won't do what my mind wants it to.  Sigh.
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm sure you didn't realize it was pity-party-for-Karen-day!



Okay, you must be confusing me for someone else!  

E, Nancy, and Ronda run straight through, so I suppose they are the "real" runners of the bunch.     

I follow the Galloway method, which does run/walk intervals, and I have no shame in doing so.  

Right now I am very conservative with my intervals (see injury history below) and am walking 4 min, running 1 min, and averaging a 14:30-15 min mile.  So I am FAR from fast!!!  


At one point last summer, after 6 months of training, I could consistently do a 10-11mm on a short run (under 3 miles), using a 2:1 or 3:1 interval (2 min run, 1 min walk).  

I finished the Chicago RnR half on Aug 2010, in the heat, in 2:49 doing a 2:1 interval for the first 7 miles and mostly walking the last 6.1 (injury).   OBX half, in Nov 2010, was a 1:1 interval and I finished in 3 hours even.  

Unfortunately, I was diagnosed with a stress fracture of the left shin in November, after the half (well I likely had it during, based on pain levels), and spent Nov/Dec in a walking boot and not allowed to exercise, so I am essentially starting over.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Oh Kat, I don't think interval running isn't real! Galloway has run how many marathons?!? AND, I think it actually adds to your speed, after looking at my notes from the past few weeks.  I think it's a distance thing for me, I just feel like I'm playing a runner and I want to BE a runner.  I don't know when it's going to click in my head that I am a runner b/c I run, no matter how much, but it just doesn't click some days.  I wonder if I'll always be hurting (physically) or if I'll actually be able to run and then not hobble around the rest of the day.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

and I'm really sorry for all the complaining, I think my S.A.D. is starting to kick in.  I thought I would avoid it this winter with the running, but the longer winter goes on, the more crappy I feel.


----------



## HockeyKat

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Oh Kat, I don't think interval running isn't real! Galloway has run how many marathons?!? AND, I think it actually adds to your speed, after looking at my notes from the past few weeks.  I think it's a distance thing for me, I just feel like I'm playing a runner and I want to BE a runner.  I don't know when it's going to click in my head that I am a runner b/c I run, no matter how much, but it just doesn't click some days.  I wonder if I'll always be hurting (physically) or if I'll actually be able to run and then not hobble around the rest of the day.



I spent all of my training for the Princess 2010 whining and hurting.  8 weeks or so, I think.   

It was only after the Princess and probably 4 months into the running thing, that I stopped hurting so much.    I was also in reasonably okay shape, if way overweight, due to playing hockey.    I have never had the hip flexor and IT band issues that others have had, likely because those muscles were already developed some.  

No worries on the complaining.   I moved South on purpose due to SAD.  I have so much less issues down here, as it is a lot warmer and sunnier and it makes such a difference.   December is still a tough month for me, but the rest have improved tons.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> Weigh in this week was good.  It was a loss so that is progress.



*I'm really happy to hear that. Progress is always good. (oh my.  I'm definitely in Princess mode.  Remember singing "there's a great big beautiful tomorrow" ???? ) 

and thanks for the encouraging words Paula.  I needed them right now.  *



HockeyKat said:


> I would bet it's a goat.





3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy--a new baby!  I'm still ticked that we don't get to help name them!  (Jo--GOATS...we talking about baby goats!  )



*99 times out of 100 you would be RIGHT!  But not this time.  I just got home from work, so I'm going to see if I can get a decent picture for you.*



3DisneyKids said:


> Went to noon chapel service for Lisa.    Hoping she will check in as soon as possible.



*

I had a good 4 miler this morning too!  I'm so happy about that since last Mondays run was a real stinker.*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Ok longtime runners...does it ever stop hurting?    I'm just frustrated today.



*Patience Karen.  Patience. and persistance.  It'll happen, and probably so slowly that you won't even notice until one day you look back and say "huh!  Look what I just did!"



Lisa - *thinking of you!

Ok.  I'm going to attempt a photo, then I have a really cute story to share.  I'll be back in a bit


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Momma was being nosey and wouldn't move her ample behind out of the way.  This is the best I could do today.  Her name is Adelle.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

OMG Nancy!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

oh the story.  I almost forgot 

I was at work today, and the owners grandson came over after he got home from kindergarten.  LOVE this kid.  He is just an awesome little guy.  Anyway, I hadn't seen him in a while and we were talking about how he had so much snow in his yard.

I asked him if he made any snowmen.  Yes, they made one snowman.  His name was Frosty.  But he tipped over, and when Jack (my little friend) looked out the window, all he could see was his bottom ball.  BUT, he couldn't even see THAT anymore because so much snow had fallen on top of it.

huh.  My mind goes in funny places.  So, I ask him "how do you suppose you could FIND a snowman who was buried in the snow?" 

He gave it great thought before he answered me.  "I think I'd better not try.  If I tried to dig Frosty out of the snow my shovel might chop one of his balls in half"


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl




----------



## SeptemberGirl

Nancy, what a sweet girl!  So we get to name her???  

Love Jack.  Great story.  

Paula, way to go on the loss!!!  



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Congrats on your loss this week Paula!
> 
> Ok longtime runners...does it ever stop hurting?    I'm just frustrated today.  Got on the treadmill next to two REAL runners (y'know, like you girls!) and who knows how long they had been running, but they never stopped!  They ran and ran and ran the whole time I was on the treadmill (30 minutes) and ran FAST.  I know I shouldn't compare, but I feel like I'm not really improving much?  I only walked for about 3 minutes out of the whole 30, and I still had almost the same pace as the other day.  And I was whooped by 2.4 miles.  HOW am I ever going to run 13 miles?  Any my freaking knees ache like mad now and I'm just pissed that my damn fat body won't do what my mind wants it to.  Sigh.
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm sure you didn't realize it was pity-party-for-Karen-day!



Karen, oh my word.  First, we are not the "Always Happy Thread"    or the Naturally skinny Thread.  Or the Born Athletic Thread.  Oh, no!  We ARE the drinking, Disney loving, crazy train thread! 

So yeah.  Don't be in awe.  I am sure not a real runner.  I am happy with 15 mm at 6 miles and up.  HAPPY.  THRILLED.

A runner runs.  A mom mothers.  A friend listens.  When do you become real with any of those?  Aren't we all just kids inside who found ourselves past 22 and not sure how or when that happened?  

How long have you been drinking the kool aid?  (I mean running?)


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Liz, I'm glad to know it's the drinking-Disney loving-crazy train thread b/c I might not fit in otherwise!    I've been back to running since December.  I feel like I've run more than that though b/c I've gone through periods of running and then stopping when my knees were just too painful.  I ran last spring/summer for a while doing couch to 5K (didn't finish) before it got really hot, and before that maybe once a year for the past few years.  Like I said though, I kept quitting when I got to about a month or so in b/c of the knee pain.  I'm running far more now and I'm dedicated to working through this instead of giving up! But, I guess for all intensive purposes, I'm still a beginner and really have only been running a couple months.  

HA!  How'd ya like that ramble for such a simple question!  Lisa would be proud!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Karen, you know what I'm saying ...don't apologize.  Ever.  Well, not for drinking or whining or freaking out or not exercising, or spilling your guts or getting off program or doing GREAT.  Not for the good or the bad, that's life.  And if nothing we are REAL.  Crazy, possibly, undertrained, but real as heck.   

(I am SO undertrained, it's not funny!)

Anyway, you're like me.  I've been a beginner runner for two years.    Oooh, coming up on three! Yes, beginner runner for almost three years.  There must be a medal for that!  

I think you are doing really well for where you are and you should give yourself credit for that.


----------



## DisneyWorld Delight

Hi.  Just heard from Jean.  Lisa's surgery went fine.  She is doing her exercises and is up and about.  And!  Her donation seems to be working too.  Yay!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

DisneyWorld Delight said:


> Hi.  Just heard from Jean.  Lisa's surgery went fine.  She is doing her exercises and is up and about.  And!  Her donation seems to be working too.  Yay!



GREAT news!!!!  Thank you for letting us know.  Love you on here.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

DisneyWorld Delight said:


> Hi.  Just heard from Jean.  Lisa's surgery went fine.  She is doing her exercises and is up and about.  And!  Her donation seems to be working too.  Yay!



*SO SO SO HAPPY to hear this!  Prayed for her and Nathan all day long!*



SeptemberGirl said:


> Love you on here.



*I know, right?  And the totally ironic part of all of this is that LISA would be flipping out over the Cutie sighting!  *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Karen/Kat/Liz--there is no one right or wrong way to run.  Whatever works.  Karen, have you tried Galloway?  I would LOVE to do the Galloway method (and Kat...I totally consider that "real" running!).  I just can't seem to make it work for me.  Like, everything I read says that by doing the Galloway method you actually INCREASE your pace and you basically eliminate injuries.  So much better for your body to have the continuous recovery breaks, etc.  But my experience has been (1) my running pace stays the same as when I run without walk intervals--so my overall time is slower; and (2) I hurt MORE from the constant transitions between running and walking.  Maybe I am doing something wrong or maybe I am just one of the odd few who are not built for the Galloway method.  

That being said, Karen--if your knees are bothering you that much, try doing the intervals and see if that reduces the pain.  

Another thought--again, surfaces that have some "give" (like a treadmill, the grass, or a real track surface) are supposed to better on your joints...better for your knees and shin splints specifically.  Once again, I am the opposite here.  My worst ever shin splints came from running on softer surfaces.  And my stress fracture came from running on the high school track.  Give me asphalt roads or nothing at all!    The moral of the story--try different running surfaces and see if you get different results.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

DisneyWorld Delight said:


> Hi.  Just heard from Jean.  Lisa's surgery went fine.  She is doing her exercises and is up and about.  And!  Her donation seems to be working too.  Yay!



So happy to hear she is doing well. 
Send her my love and hugs        
Jo


----------



## AKASnowWhite

* Great news about Lisa!  Thanks for the update. 


I'm taking a much needed day off from the gym today.  My body is SORE  And my to-do list is overwhelming (surprise, surprise )*


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> I'm taking a much needed day off from the gym today.  My body is SORE  And my to-do list is overwhelming (surprise, surprise )*



You deserve a day off!  I took one yesterday and got a pedicure.  My feet look human again.  I'll ruin them on the TM at 5pm, but that's okay!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I took yesterday as a rest day also. I plan for treadmill after wor?k
My toes however are scheduled for next Sunday so they are  pretty for WDW


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

So glad to hear Lisa is doing well!!!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I took yesterday as a rest day also. I plan for treadmill after wor?k
> My toes however are scheduled for next Sunday so they are  pretty for WDW



Woo hoo TM day!  I am doing 3-4.  

Oh, my toes and nails are getting done on Thursday before I leave!  Must have fresh and pretty for the World!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Yes, pedi the day before I leave.  Always.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I've started to pack my race belt.  No joke.  I do this for E and Nancy, so they won't worry about me freaking out.


----------



## HockeyKat

I don't do pedis close to race day.  Too afraid for them to take off my calluses and then wind up with blisters.   Just my own personal paranoia, though. 

Pedis are sort of wasted on me anyhow since I clip my toenails about once a week.  I guess my toes bend in weird ways or something, because I have to be really careful with skates/running shoes or I will wind up with bleeding toes.   

Which reminds me, I need to take my skates in to get the blade tightened and for a sharpening before my hockey tournament on Feb 18-20... 

That schedule is going to be interesting.  Hockey game Fri night, 2 on Sat, 2 on Sun, hockey practice on Monday, leave for the Princess on Thurs.   Whee.   

Okay, totally random today.


----------



## Ronda93

DisneyWorldDelight said:
			
		

> Hi. Just heard from Jean. Lisa's surgery went fine. She is doing her exercises and is up and about. And! Her donation seems to be working too. Yay!



Fantastic news!  Goodness this has been a long road.  

Karen - I run different ways on different days... typically Tuesdays are straight run.  Usually five miles.  It's a flat trail.  I take 30 seconds or so after each mile to get a good drink of water.  Thursdays are hills and done at at 3:1 Galloway.  They are not fun.  Saturday's long run is a 5:1 Galloway.  I need the break to get my HR back down a bit and it makes time for water, fuel and other maintenance issues (mostly iPod or phone stuff).  Lately I've added a two mile sprint - using the term loosely - on Monday.  Run faster than I want to or think I can.  

I haven't gotten a pedicure in quite a while.  I love them though.  For races I get it at least a week ahead.  If I'm gonna be wearing flip-flops afterwards, I'm gonna show off.  I never let them attack the callouses.  They are there for a good reason.  

Today was five miles.  I did the 3:1 on the TM which calls for lots of attention.  It was fast... 10:50 or so pace.  It is going to warm up.  Any day now.

Ronda


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda, when is it going to warm up here. Omg kat u would hate it here
My phone says temp without windchil is -13


----------



## 3DisneyKids

11.2 miles in 1:59.  I'll take that.  The last mile was NOT pretty.  Details after I shower.  Yeah, I'm a bit gross...


----------



## SeptemberGirl

In race news, my drinking shirt and Emily's Go Mom shirt arrived!  

Ronda, stupid question.  How do you do the splits outside?  Does your watch beep?  I have not done them outside (well, I am never outside because it's freezing and I jut figured out the splits like last week) and I am sort of puzzled as how to do them.  The TM, I just watch my time on the little counter.


----------



## Ronda93

Liz - my watch keeps the intervals. I've set up 4/1, 5/1, 4/1, 10/3.  A smorgasboard of intervals.  Garmin and Polar watches usually have the interval function.  Garmin treats it as laps and some complain that it's limited to 99.  A 2/1 in a marathon will go past 99.  

Now that I've given too much information I'll tell you there's another gizmo called the Gym Boss that's sized like a pager.  It beeps and vibrates.  

Ronda


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Liz I have the Gym Boss. Of course I have it...it's a running gadget. I'm bringing it and you can check it out. $20. I like it better than doing intervals on my watch b/c it vibrates AND beeps. My music is pretty loud and I won't hear a watch beep. And I often won't feel a watch vibration either. But this thing I feel.


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda93 said:


> Liz - my watch keeps the intervals. I've set up 4/1, 5/1, 4/1, 10/3.  A smorgasboard of intervals.  Garmin and Polar watches usually have the interval function.  Garmin treats it as laps and some complain that it's limited to 99.  A 2/1 in a marathon will go past 99.
> 
> Now that I've given too much information I'll tell you there's another gizmo called the Gym Boss that's sized like a pager.  It beeps and vibrates.
> 
> Ronda



The Gym Boss has the same problem I think with 99 intervals.   When you do 1:1s, the 99 definitely come up quickly.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Still holds true.  Beer is the Best. Recovery. Drink. Ever.  Word.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Definitely did the trick.  I feel SO much better now.  

Amy--add this to your list of coaching duties...make sure I drink a beer soon after finishing the race!    Have I mentioned that Amy is the best on-course coach EVER?!?!

My main coaching responsibility will be reconnaissance.    Once I cross, I am "on call" to double back in case anyone is struggling and needs an escort in.    That and making how many versions of training plans???  

Nancy--well, she's just going to make all of Team Goddess look awesome with her mad speed skills.  And be on-course race support because she's amazing like that.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Ronda93 said:


> Liz - my watch keeps the intervals. I've set up 4/1, 5/1, 4/1, 10/3.  A smorgasboard of intervals.  Garmin and Polar watches usually have the interval function.  Garmin treats it as laps and some complain that it's limited to 99.  A 2/1 in a marathon will go past 99.
> 
> Now that I've given too much information I'll tell you there's another gizmo called the Gym Boss that's sized like a pager.  It beeps and vibrates.
> 
> Ronda



Oh my goodness!  Fascinating!!!  I have a Polar but I had no idea it could do that.  I am a little Amish, truly.  Not as Amish as Nancy, but maybe Mennonite?  



3DisneyKids said:


> Liz I have the Gym Boss. Of course I have it...it's a running gadget. I'm bringing it and you can check it out. $20. I like it better than doing intervals on my watch b/c it vibrates AND beeps. My music is pretty loud and I won't hear a watch beep. And I often won't feel a watch vibration either. But this thing I feel.



Super!



3DisneyKids said:


> Still holds true.  Beer is the Best. Recovery. Drink. Ever.  Word.



Why am I thinking that you are slightly tipsy?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

3DisneyKids said:


> Definitely did the trick.  I feel SO much better now.
> 
> Amy--add this to your list of coaching duties...make sure I drink a beer soon after finishing the race!    Have I mentioned that Amy is the best on-course coach EVER?!?!
> 
> My main coaching responsibility will be reconnaissance.    Once I cross, I am "on call" to double back in case anyone is struggling and needs an escort in.    That and making how many versions of training plans???
> 
> Nancy--well, she's just going to make all of Team Goddess look awesome with her mad speed skills.  And be on-course race support because she's amazing like that.



Totally tipsy.  Plus, why is your smiley drinking water?


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> Totally tipsy.  Plus, why is your smiley drinking water?






I managed to do 2.62 miles in 35 min today on the TM, then the 5 min cooldown walk.   I only had 40 min at lunch so couldn't do the full 3.   First mile was run 1, walk 3, 2nd was 1:2, 3rd .62 was 1:1.  

Shin still feels fine and I feel like my lungs are rebounding a bit.   I am also hoping the lingering end of this cold was a factor in fatigue this week.   

It's supposed to be in the high 50s this weekend, so I am planning on getting 6-8 in outside.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> I am a little Amish, truly.  Not as Amish as Nancy, but maybe Mennonite?





I'm totally caught up in my lifes chaos.  Some days I wish I could clone me. 

Which makes me think of some commercial we saw on tv the other night for that show "Who do you think you are?" where they trace the ancestory of famous people.  Someone (don't recall who) realized that her grandfather was a poligamist.   Stephen was all "hell no!  One crazy is enough"  Yeah.  So if I cloned me, I gain another me, but most likely lose a husband.


----------



## Ronda93

E - Awesome run.  I may try running later in the day if it means beer.  Hmmmm

Kat - Great lunch run.  Hope you can get outside this weekend.  It changes everything.  Glad the leg feels good.  Lungs and heart upgrade quick.

Karen - we're supposed to get to 50 this weekend and, not to jinx it, 60 next week.  Good bye snow.

This is a cutback week for me... Saturday is 8 and I'm looking forward to it.  My feet have stopped hurting.  I think it was just the abrupt surface change.  I did try some new insoles, too.  Change things enough and you'll never know what helps!  

Hope everyone starts a great weekend tomorrow!

Ronda


----------



## 3DisneyKids

SeptemberGirl said:


> Totally tipsy.  Plus, why is your smiley drinking water?



Not even a little tipsy, sadly.  Though definitely some post-run endorphins!  And drinking water because I am so DIS-savvy that I don't click on the picture of the smiley I want, I just type in the code!  And that USED to be the code for the beer drinking smiley.  I guess they added a water one!  

I'm with Ronda--getting outside makes all the difference!  Glad you are getting somewhat of a break this week, Ronda.  What are you training up to before the full?  20 miles?  Or more?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Isn't it crazy the stuff that comes out of kids?  Emily wanting a beer stein!  HI LAR IOUS!

And before bed Riley says while shaking his head disgustedly, "I can't believe that Mubarek is refusing to step down..."  Ummm, W T F?!?!  I did not know anything about world politics at 11.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

E, my kids know way more about the world/politics than I ever did (or cared) at their age.  My 16 year old, Dylan, is usually the one that tells ME what's going on each day b/c I'm too busy here at the DIS to read the news! 

Rhonda, you have no idea how excited I am for this  weather they say is coming!!! I'm so ready to run outside again!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning All

Great job on the run E and Kat. 

Yay for only 8 Ronda.

Kelly how is c25K going?

Advise needed..
I have to do 11.5 this weekend, this will be my last long run.
I have not ran a step this week, I did a Jillian workout, and the elliptical, but nothing Wed & Thurs. I am FREAKING I am undertrained.  

and I just got an email from Disney that said we have to be lined up by 5AM, but I will be in the back so I know I won't start til 6. My problem is 4AM when you need to get on the bus is 3AM my time. 
I am just a mess.. I am FREAKING ..

What if I don't finish, what if I get hurt, what if I don't make the bus on time.
Someone please slap me....


----------



## 3DisneyKids

JO....you will be fine.  You will NOT be too tired to get to the start.  You will be totally wired.  And since you have only a 1-hour time difference and you are coming in on Friday, you will be completely regulated by race time.  So don't worry about that.

Last year we woke up at 4, left the hotel at 4:30, got to the staging area at 5.  It takes about half an hour to go through bag check and port-a-potty city. So by 5:30 we were heading to corrals.  It is about a ???  half mile ?? walk to the start.  More port-a-potties on the way.  Which Nancy visited, of course.  I just went in the woods.  Maine girl, you know.  

As for not having run yet this week, don't worry.  You can definitely do your long run.  Trust your base.  Your body will just be super rested and you will likely feel really good.  Do the long run.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Last year we woke up at 4, left the hotel at 4:30



*WE* woke up at 4:00.   I seem to recall somebody getting up just a tad earlier than that while some of us were trying to sleep 


freakin' cold here again  I'm having "outdoor run envy" right now.

*Ronda* - I'm curious - are you still mentoring?


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Jo, you are going to do great!  Tell that monkey in your head to stop chattering at you or at least slap him around a bit!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

One other word about start time....

The wheelchairs start first at 5:45.
Then, the Elite Corral starts at 6.  Then each corral is released in 6-minute waves.  So Corral A will go at about 6:06, B at 6:12, C at 6:18, D at 6:24, and E at 6:30.  Not sure if there will be an F or G.  It sounds like there might be.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> *WE* woke up at 4:00.   I seem to recall somebody getting up just a tad earlier than that while some of us were trying to sleep



Not me!    Seriously, it wasn't me! Was it Kat?  I know, Kat waking up earlier than needed, crazy thought....but I think it was her.  

Regardless, it was our PLAN to wake up at 4.


----------



## Ronda93

Nancy said:
			
		

> Ronda - I'm curious - are you still mentoring?



I just launched one.  She returned to west central Kansas last week.  It's a foster placement the next county over from her origins.  We spent the last couple of weeks together working on a keepsake box (wooden jewelry box from Michael's - lots of cheerleading decorations).  She wanted to go someplace nice for dinner and chose Applebee's.  

I'll take some time off.  I think they like to let the kids cycle, too, so I'm not so-and-so's mentor.  There was some of that at the start of this relationship.  She asked a lot about the previous girl.  Wanted to know her status/place.  It's funny - my role is to model normal, appropriate adult/child relations.  I'll get home and tell DGF some of the things we talk about and she'll say, "oh, that's sweet, she wants to make sure she's special to you."  I will have been oblivious to her motives.  It helps though, too, when I realize later she was testing or being provocative.  

It's easier when the weather is nicer and we can GET OUTSIDE.  Just a one-on-one trip to the park is an ocassion.

Thanks for asking about it.  

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> Not me!    Seriously, it wasn't me! Was it Kat?  I know, Kat waking up earlier than needed, crazy thought....but I think it was her.
> 
> Regardless, it was our PLAN to wake up at 4.



I believe the alarm went off at 3:30, actually, because we wanted to leave the room to meet Paula and friends by 4 (and did by 4:15, I think?).  

However, you were most definitely up before the alarm, and I was too, and I think both of us woke up Nancy.


----------



## Ronda93

E - yes, training up to 20.  I'd started following Galloway... I think it goes to 26 or 23.  I decided that was ambitious for the first time.  Maybe if the weather was more reliable, but my first priority is not getting hurt.  I'm following the MfM long run mileage.  I'm a little long on the other runs.  I'd built to a base of 20 mpw (5/5/10) before I really settled into a plan.

I have grand plans of Chicago in October (maybe Marine Corps), Mickey in January and Princess, but it's all in pencil.

Ronda


----------



## SeptemberGirl

HockeyKat said:


> I believe the alarm went off at 3:30, actually, because we wanted to leave the room to meet Paula and friends by 4 (and did by 4:15, I think?).
> 
> However, you were most definitely up before the alarm, and I was too, and I think both of us woke up Nancy.



OMG, it was me!  The irony that is was me and Kat up before the dawn, remember?  The best sleepers around up!  I could barely fall asleep the night before.  I bounced out of bed at like 3 something and started to get ready and Kat was up, too!  And then I was super calm and E and Nancy got worried about me for that.  

This week I was positive and now today I am having a why do I do this moment?  WHY can't we just hang out in Disney without 13.1 miles???


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Jo - I am undertrained, and I will be fine. You are not and you will be golden.  You don't need to win, just to finish.  Right?  What E said is right.  And we will talk you off ledges that morning!


Ronda - Your dedication to training amazes me!  I am doing 8 tomorrow and freaking out about it.  Like pit of my stomach freakout already.  If I didn't have something tonight, I'd do it tonight just to get it over with!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thank you all so much, I having a crazier that I need to be kind of day.

I have made my goal to do my long run after I pick up from school today. 
We have tickets to disney on ice tomorrow and the girls don't know, I want to have the long run out of the way for 2 reasons, 1. so its out of my head, and 2 its makes me feel so much better when I run, calms me down in a way.

I am bringing presents, I have Chocolate for you. I have a box of Fanny May that you will have to fight over, its there assortment, then I have a Frango Bar for each of you.

Ronda, YAY for Chicago in Oct. I am thinking Chicago 2013 or Disney Full 2013


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> Jo - I am undertrained, and I will be fine. You are not and you will be golden.  You don't need to win, just to finish.  Right?  What E said is right.  And we will talk you off ledges that morning!
> 
> 
> Ronda - Your dedication to training amazes me!  I am doing 8 tomorrow and freaking out about it.  Like pit of my stomach freakout already.  If I didn't have something tonight, I'd do it tonight just to get it over with!



So agree with Liz on this one, Ronda!!  Amazing.   

I am with you on the freaking.  The only reason I am waiting until tomorrow is to be able to do it outside, when it's warm and happy.   55 at 3PM so that is my target start time.   I would go on 60 degree Sunday but 8 miles + hockey, sucks. 


Jo, you are NOT undertrained at all.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kat, Liz, It is so very nice to know I am the only freaking about a long run.
THANK YOU!!!

.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

This reminds me...temperatures.  Amy--what is seasonable for race day?  It was in the 40s last year (at the start) and about 70 by the time I finished (before 9 am).  I remember that I was running directly into the sun for a couple of miles and I was too hot.  40s and 50s are my ideal running temps.  I haven't run in the heat since the summer so I am definitely not conditioned for it.

Checked the course map....there is water everywhere.  It some places, water stops are only a mile apart.

Oooooh....remember the day before the race when we were going to/from Expo and we saw them setting up all of the water tents?  And we were like...that's for us!  Of course, we also realized how freaking LONG the race course was.    It is the same exact course as last year, I think....right?

Off to the running store.  New shoes for me for the Half!  I have a two weeks to break them in--that should be fine.  I'd wait till after the race, but I am already past due.

If anyone needs anything from a running specialty store, just text me in the next hour or so.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I got these at old navy last night, 
I think I am going to order them in tan and black to.
Love them
http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=35158&pid=809676&vid=1&scid=810033002


----------



## 3DisneyKids

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Kat, Liz, It is so very nice to know I am the only freaking about a long run.
> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> .



Jo--I stress out before every run.  Always have.  Even a little 3-4 miler.  I'm always like, really?  What makes me think I can run 3 miles?!?!  And every time...EVERY TIME...I am always shocked that I can run that distance.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Bad headspace this morning, but great run.  Go figure.  I did a 5 miler on the TM and it felt pretty darn good!  My hips & glutes are actually still a bit sore from earlier this week, but not painful. Just aware.


*Ronda* - I just love what you do for kids.  So, so important.  There are so many kids out there who are having a tough time with life.  So, Thank you.   And your "penciled in" race schedule!  Wowza!  Woman on a mission!



HockeyKat said:


> However, you were most definitely up before the alarm, and I was too, and I think both of us woke up Nancy.



*I think EVERYONE was up before Nancy.   *



SeptemberGirl said:


> OMG, it was me!  The irony that is was me and Kat up before the dawn, remember?  The best sleepers around up!  I could barely fall asleep the night before.  I bounced out of bed at like 3 something and started to get ready and Kat was up, too!  And then I was super calm and E and Nancy got worried about me for that.
> 
> This week I was positive and now today I am having a why do I do this moment?  WHY can't we just hang out in Disney without 13.1 miles???



*And even though we barely slept, were up at 3-something-o'clock in the morning,then ran a half marathon we stayed out till what ? close to 2:00am at Jellyrolls? 

I've been having those same what-was-I-thinking, is-this-really-necessary thoughts!  But then I remember the bling.  And the great entertainment on the course.  Do you remember the high school gospel choir right at the very end?  Oh, they were FABULOUS! (although I have to admit that I could do without hearing the song "Don't Stop Believin'" during the race.  I HATE that song)*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I am bringing presents, I have Chocolate for you. I have a box of Fanny May that you will have to fight over, its there assortment, then I have a Frango Bar for each of you.



*Has anybody warned you to watch your food when I'm around  French fries.  Cookies. I steal it all. *


----------



## cathie1327

Hey everyone,

Sorry for being MIA. I will go back and catch up soon. Things have been crazy busy.

Procedure yesterday went good, theytook several biopsies and removed a polyp, should have test results within 10 days to rule out Crohn's and colon cancer. I'll keep you all posted.

I hope everyone's doing really well and having a fantastic Friday!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> Jo--I stress out before every run.  Always have.  Even a little 3-4 miler.  I'm always like, really?  What makes me think I can run 3 miles?!?!  And every time...EVERY TIME...I am always shocked that I can run that distance.



I just want to give you a hug for saying this. This is totaly how I feel every run, I just did not want to admit it.


Cathie, thanks for checking in. I hope it turns out to be nothing, 
Hows the trip planning going for the fall?

Nancy, You got up at 3 stayed out til 2 with no nap?
OMG, I am not sure I can do that, I for sure will need a cat nap or a Mt. Dew.


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> I've been having those same what-was-I-thinking, is-this-really-necessary thoughts!  But then I remember the bling.  And the great entertainment on the course.  Do you remember the high school gospel choir right at the very end?  Oh, they were FABULOUS! (although I have to admit that I could do without hearing the song "Don't Stop Believin'" during the race.  I HATE that song)[/B][/COLOR]



I love that song.  The Glee version starts every run/walk I do.  




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy, You got up at 3 stayed out til 2 with no nap?
> OMG, I am not sure I can do that, I for sure will need a cat nap or a Mt. Dew.



There was beer and hot tub time, but no Mtn Dew.


----------



## Ronda93

oooh, I'll have to look for the Glee Don't Stop... read somewhere the original is the most purchased song on iTunes.  I've got it.  It's part of my Victory Dance playlist that gets kicked off when I come in the front door.  LOUD.  DGF isn't much for window rattling volumes, but she makes an exception for this.

Ronda


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I just ran 3.1 miles (on the TM)!  I did it and I'm stunned!  I keep feeling like bursting out in tears and/or maniacal laughter!  I just never thought I could do it.  AND...score! The sun is out!!!!!!


----------



## Ronda93

Karen said:
			
		

> I just ran 3.1 miles (on the TM)! I dI just ran 3.1 miles (on the TM)! I did it and I'm stunned! I keep feeling like bursting out in tears and/or maniacal laughter! I just never thought I could do it. AND...score! The sun is out!!!!!!



 worthy!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> Bad headspace this morning, but great run.  Go figure.  I did a 5 miler on the TM and it felt pretty darn good!  My hips & glutes are actually still a bit sore from earlier this week, but not painful. Just aware.
> 
> 
> *I think EVERYONE was up before Nancy.   *
> 
> *Um, yeah....I'd say you're in a bad headspace if you are referring to yourself in the third person...*
> 
> *
> I've been having those same what-was-I-thinking, is-this-really-necessary thoughts!  But then I remember the bling.  *
> 
> *YES!  Remember Saturday morning when we ran into the 5k'ers coming back and we were all instantly struck with "OMG, we could have just done the 5K!  What were we thinking?!?!  We could have had NO stress..."  We were so stunned not to have thought of it.  And THAT is when Amy piped up with, "Yeah, but did you see the bling?  I won't run for sub-standard bling..."  And thus a legend was born.  *
> 
> *Has anybody warned you to watch your food when I'm around  French fries.  Cookies. I steal it all. *




*It's totally true.
*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I just want to give you a hug for saying this. This is totaly how I feel every run, I just did not want to admit it.
> 
> 
> Nancy, You got up at 3 stayed out til 2 with no nap?
> OMG, I am not sure I can do that, I for sure will need a cat nap or a Mt. Dew.



*JO--never be afraid to admit that stuff here.  That's what we're here for!

And YES, we got up at 3-ish, ran a Half Marathon, park toured, and then drank at Jellyrolls till nearly 2am.  No naps!  Beer!*



HockeyKat said:


> There was beer and hot tub time, but no Mtn Dew.



*WORD.*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I just ran 3.1 miles (on the TM)!  I did it and I'm stunned!  I keep feeling like bursting out in tears and/or maniacal laughter!  I just never thought I could do it.  AND...score! The sun is out!!!!!!



*WAY TO GO, KAREN!  I remember the first time I did 3.1....so exciting and such an achievement!  It is SUCH a big deal!  I am so proud of you!  So much that I am even willing to ignore Ronda's flagrant violation of using the dancing banana....*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I just ran 3.1 miles (on the TM)!  I did it and I'm stunned!  I keep feeling like bursting out in tears and/or maniacal laughter!  I just never thought I could do it.  AND...score! The sun is out!!!!!!



Great Job Karen   
My first 3.1 was April 10th, it rained like cats and dogs and it took me 58 mins to cross!!!

Dare I ask why the banana is off limits??


----------



## 3DisneyKids

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Dare I ask why the banana is off limits??



*Because it is a gyrating, thrusting pen-is...

And there are enough dickheads in the world that I don't want to deal with them here.  *


----------



## SeptemberGirl

3DisneyKids said:


> *Because it is a gyrating, thrusting pen-is...
> 
> And there are enough dickheads in the world that I don't want to deal with them here.  *



We call it the dancing banana of death.    Also, E is allergic to them so they taunt her every race.  It's on the back of your drinking shirt!

Oh, and Nancy steals cookies from CHILDREN.  Sweet, innocent little things.  

Nancy, bad head space here, too.  Freaking myself out today!

Karen, way to go!!!!  

Ronda, Kat, love that song.  Going to check out the Glee version right now!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

SeptemberGirl said:


> We call it the dancing banana of death.    Also, E is allergic to them so they taunt her every race.



*Just to clarify, I am allergic to bananas, not peenises (penii?).  Though sometimes I use that excuse with Jeff.  *


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> *Just to clarify, I am allergic to bananas, not peenises (penii?).  Though sometimes I use that excuse with Jeff.  *



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> *Because it is a gyrating, thrusting pen-is...
> 
> And there are enough dickheads in the world that I don't want to deal with them here.  *





3DisneyKids said:


> *Just to clarify, I am allergic to bananas, not peenises (penii?).  Though sometimes I use that excuse with Jeff.  *



OMG,. I LOVE IT...     
I can't wait to meet you Goddesses.

Ya know, E, you may be on to something, I may have just found out I have a new allergy. Sorry Craig,  (craig is my dh)

Speaking of my hubby, he has convinced me thats its too cold to run outside tonight (+14*) and that I should wait till Sunday morning (+30*), I did want to get the run out of the way, but I don't want to do the whole run on the TM either, nor would I like to get sick again. So I am going to listen to my DH, but PLEASE dont tell him that I have listened to him. I just told him I have to much house work and I am going to wait!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I just ran 3.1 miles (on the TM)!  I did it and I'm stunned!  I keep feeling like bursting out in tears and/or maniacal laughter!  I just never thought I could do it.  AND...score! The sun is out!!!!!!



*  Awesome Karen!!! A 5K!  So proud of you!*



cathie1327 said:


> Procedure yesterday went good,



*Glad to hear it went well Cathie.  Crossing fingers for good results! *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy, You got up at 3 stayed out til 2 with no nap?



*I kept saying "I'm soooo tired.  I need to leave now"! then, the fabulous dueling pianists would play some amazingly fabulous rockin' song that we'd sing every word to!  When they finished I'd start with "I'm sooooo tired....OMG I LOVE THIS SONG" *



HockeyKat said:


> I love that song.  The Glee version starts every run/walk I do.



*I've been listening to Ozzy's Crazy Train quite a lot.  Think that means something? *



SeptemberGirl said:


> We call it the dancing banana of death.    Also, E is allergic to them so they taunt her every race.  It's on the back of your drinking shirt!
> 
> *AAAHHH! Remember the banana of death that tried to attack E on the way to the start line!  *
> 
> Oh, and Nancy steals cookies from CHILDREN.  Sweet, innocent little things.
> 
> *Yep.  I did that. And it was GOOD too *
> 
> Nancy, bad head space here, too.  Freaking myself out today!



*you're going to be ok.  We just need to find you the right mental game to play.  It's not 13 miles.  It's 5 miles 5 miles 3 miles. *



3DisneyKids said:


> *Just to clarify, I am allergic to bananas, not peenises (penii?).  Though sometimes I use that excuse with Jeff.  *



*  Oh Lordy.  I just read that as "penne". I'll never look at pasta the same way again *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I can't wait to meet you Goddesses.



*Back at ya *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

2 miles on the DEATHMILL done..

I like looking at it that way Nancy 5, 5, 3!

I have never been to jellyrolls. SO SO looking forward to it. 

Question, given the early wakeup that is needed on Sunday, what time do you recamend to head back to the hotel on Saturday?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Question, given the early wakeup that is needed on Sunday, what time do you recamend to head back to the hotel on Saturday?



*I, personally, like to try to be in bed by 9:00.  I know I'm not going to sleep the greatest, but I try.  In all honesty, it will be more important that you get a good nights sleep on FRIDAY.  So, really, even though you are at WDW, you're going to want to turn in early Friday.  Trust me on this one.*


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Jo - it's nice you DH doesn't want you to become a popsicle!

I did 2.5 on the TM.  Ugh.  

Got gussied up to go to a cool fundraising party.  You ladies should do this, all of you. It's called Sisterhood of the Traveling Belt.  It's a super cute story and it's an amazing thing to be part of.  It's all about being part of the sisterhood by doing something simple and good...and it's so easy.  The belt arrived at my house yesterday and I am taking it to a friend's photography studio for a little gathering.  We will all wear it and take pictures in it and write in the journal, and then we will send it to another lady who will wear the belt for a day, take a picture, and write about it.  Beautiful and simple and all you do is donate $28 to blood water mission and that helps build wells in Africa.  Clean drinking water for women and children and all you do is hit a button.  Love it.    AND you get to play dress up!

Okay, that's my PSA, here's the website if you want more info!  http://permissiontoperuse.com/bloodwaterbelt/?page_id=9

I'll post pictures on FB!  Have a good night, friends!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Good morning sleepy heads!!!


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> Good morning sleepy heads!!!



Good morning!  Off to get a little food in me and then off to the gym. Whee...

Jo - I wusssd out and took it easy after the race last year. I didn't have it in me to park tour with the goddesses. I didn't necessarily sleep but the rest was nice.  These gals won't steer your wrong with their advice  

Talk to you all later...


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi everyone!

Urgh, this week has been a killer - TGI Saturday!

Lisa -  Hope your recovery is smooth - SO proud of you! 

Everyone - Hi! 

Im getting so excited reading about your race plans! As I will be approximately 10million miles away from you all, live updates would be nice 

C25K - Its going great! Im really enjoying it, actually more than I thought I would. On Monday we are moving up to week 3, excited!

So, we are having a new sofa delivered today at 11am, so at 10.30am we got rid of our old sofa and chair...only to be called at 11.30am and told that delivery wouldn't be until 5pm 
I can't be mad, circumstances have made it hard for the delivery to get to us any earlier (an accident meant some roads were closed - no fatalities thankfully) but now we are sat on cushions and plastic garden chairs  Oh well, its 2pm now - only three hours to go 

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday


----------



## HockeyKat

Kelly, that sucks!!

What do you think of CSI:NY this year?  I am really liking Sela Ward's character.  I really liked Stella but after half a season, I think I like the new "Stella" more.  


Just got up on this end!  I love weekends.  Brewing coffee, then will be meeting a friend from my running club to do 8 miles.  It's supposed to be mid-50s and sunny here.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

HockeyKat said:


> Kelly, that sucks!!
> 
> What do you think of CSI:NY this year?  I am really liking Sela Ward's character.  I really liked Stella but after half a season, I think I like the new "Stella" more.
> 
> 
> Just got up on this end!  I love weekends.  Brewing coffee, then will be meeting a friend from my running club to do 8 miles.  It's supposed to be mid-50s and sunny here.



Still waiting - I was hoping they'd be early but no such luck - its now 4.50pm

Im really enjoying this series, we are maybe 4 episodes in I think? I really like her character and I like her much more than Stella! Shes great!

Enjoy your run


----------



## HockeyKat

DisneyGalUK said:


> Still waiting - I was hoping they'd be early but no such luck - its now 4.50pm
> 
> Im really enjoying this series, we are maybe 4 episodes in I think? I really like her character and I like her much more than Stella! Shes great!
> 
> Enjoy your run



Yuck!!  

I am enjoying this season too, it seems they have gotten back more to the cases and less to the character drama.   I am on ep 14 and I like Sela Ward even better now than I did at the beginning.


Man, I had the worst bad dream about the race last night!!  I dreamt that my shirt was printed completely wrong, that I forgot my spi belt and sports beans, and that I was running totally late.       

Hopefully getting through 8 miles will make me feel better... or maybe worse if it's awful!!


----------



## Ronda93

Kelly - hope you get something to sit on soon!  

Kat - anxious to hear about your run.  

Nancy - completely agree.  Most important sleep is T minus 2 nights.  

Jo - your secret is safe with us.  Don't want him to get a big head.  Good luck on your run.

Miss Megan - how's the new gig?

Mine was uneventful.  Eight miles.  I split it between the TM and parking garage again.  Hopefully that's over for a while.  It's warming (45?) and sunny.  The dripping outside is like a wonderful symphony.  MELT MELT MELT.  I'm expecting Tuesday to bring clear sidewalks.

Paula, E, EE, Liz, Rob, Cathie, Lisa, Karen 

Ronda


----------



## DisneyWorld Delight

Hola.  Another Lisa Update.  She and Nathan are doing very good.  They have been moved to a step down unit and the doctors are amazed at the kidney strength in both of them.  Of course Lisa has good kidneys!  Wonder if she got that from her mom or dad, lol.  This is the short version, Lisa can tell you the finer details herself.  She will possibly be home Sunday.  Boy this news just brightens my day, eh.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Thanks, Chica!  So so so good to hear!

Lots going on here, but basically just kid drama and nothing that would interest anyone.    Life in junior high, eh?

Kat, Liz--check in!


----------



## adsrtw

Glad to hear Lisa is doing great!

I'm studying for my final on Monday (joy).  Taking time out to sort my vacation clothes and might even pack today.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I'm so glad Lisa is doing well! 

Have fun studying Amiee!  What is the final in?

E, I have the highschool drama, topped with a little bit of preteen girl drama around here.  Good times! 

Rhonda, woot on the 8 miles!  I'm LOVING this melting!  Hoping enough is melted by Monday so I can run outside. 

Kelly, good luck on week 3! LOVE ME some C25K!  That's what got me running for the first time a few years ago.  

Liz, the sisterhood sounds great! 

Kat, hope your 8 miles went well! 

Waving to Nancy, Paula, Amy, Meg, Cathie & Jo!


----------



## HockeyKat

8.9 miles done, in 2:17.   A friend from my running club went with me, and thankfully we are both out of shape and at the same pace so I didn't feel like I was holding her back.  

It was mostly walking.  First 4.5 were all walk, then miles 4.5-6.5 were walk 2min, run 1 intervals, then the rest was walking.  

My shins are still doing fine although the rest of me is balking a bit.  THe FR60W was a bit behind her 110, maybe .18 by the end.   I will be recalibrating.  

It was a *gorgeous* day... 55 and sunny.   I wore my compression shorts, running skirt, compression sleeves, and princess official shirt and was fine.   Long sleeve wicking zip spent most of the time around my waist.   


Tonight is a splurge night, so drinking beer and eating Chinese food.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Great job, Kat!

Good for you for wanting to add more races in.  I am on the fence.  I kinda think I may only do one (or maybe two) Halfs per year.  The time needed to do a long run every week is daunting.  Plus, I love, love, love running when it is 4 or 5 miles.  Once I get to 7 or more, it really feels like a chore.  I will definitely done ONE full.  Once.  For bling and bragging rights.

Of course, the other side is that once you are all the way trained for a Half, it only makes sense to stay in race-ready condition.  So...

I *really* want to just focus on the weight this year.  And when I get too obsessed by running, I don't focus enough on my eating.  So after this Half, I think it will all about food, for me.  *sigh*


----------



## HockeyKat

E, I need to focus on weight too... definitely hear you there.  

I actually just want to focus on health, overall.  Running, exercising, eating healthy, but still having treats here and there.  

A full may be in the cards at some point as well, but probably not this year.   

I would totally feel the same way about short vs long runs if it weren't for the running club.   The only thing that makes 10 bearable week after week is having fun people to do it with.   

It was really enjoyable last year, and I hope it's the same this year.   I still thank you all mucho mucho for convincing me to join.


----------



## adsrtw

Karen - it's an Enviro Science class.  I can tell you all you would like to know about recycling alternatives for plastic and methane digesters, lol.  

I'm clocking in 10 miles tomorrow with two of my classmates.  We have a path that is 5.1 miles round trip, so we will walk the course twice.  In the meantime, I am celebrating a large event in my life with Kashi pizza and an Austrailia wine.  Cheers!  And yes, I want to focus on my weight this year.  I am so angry at myself.  I was slow and steady for so long, then the holidays hit.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HI All 

So happy to hear Lisa is doing so well. 
 Home on Sunday, that is wonderful.  

Kat, great job on the run,  I think you are still faster than me 

Kelly, do you have a sofa?

Good luck on your 10 Amiee.

E, Hope the kid drama ends soon. I am hoping for 3 half's this year.

Paula,  how was the workout today? Hope the works stress and gone for awhile . 

Ronda, Nancy, Meg, Cathie, Karen, Liz, Amy,  Rob. Happy Saturday

Today was a busy day, Disney on Ice, Lunch, Mall to kill time before a birthday party and now home. Crossing my fingers for 11.5 tomorrow!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Here is the official list of Corral start times.  There is a confirmed Corral F this year...definitely more participants than last year!

5:43 a.m.  Wheelchair Start
5:45 a.m.  Corral A Start
5:53 a.m.  Corral B Start
6:01 a.m.  Corral C Start
6:09 a.m.  Corral D Start
6:17 a.m.  Corral E Start
6:25 a.m.  Corral F Start


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Kat, Good job on the 8.9!!  I don't have anyone to run with, that would be so nice.  

Good luck with your long tomorrow Jo! 

E. I wish I could focus on my eating, but I get so frustrated.  I realized the other day that one of the reasons that I haven't given up this time on running was b/c I'm not doing it to lose weight!  In the past, I had started running to lose weight (I know, big mistake! LOL) and when I saw no progress, mainly b/c I'm hungrier when I run, I gave up.  This time I'm not running to lose, but I do see some changes in my body, which is nice.  If I could stay away from PB, which is really the only "bad" thing I eat, I would probably lose more, but I already restrict so many things in my diet, a girls gotta have something other than salad sometimes! 

Amiee, I love Env. Science!  I just recently got rid of my text from College, I have no idea why I kept it.  I guess I thought my kids could use it, but uh...it's a little outdated now!  


Gorgeous day in store here!  I'm excited b/c tomorrow registry opens for the fall runs and I want to see if they have changed anything this year!  I'm excited to sign up for the 5K fun run, although I won't be signing up just yet...gotta get the cash!  Oh and I'm interested to see if they are still giving a MNSSHP ticket to 5K runners!


----------



## HockeyKat

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Kat, Good job on the 8.9!!  I don't have anyone to run with, that would be so nice.



Thanks!!

I joined a Galloway training group last May.  They do a long run every Sat, going 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 10, then staying at 10 until December.  

There are 500 people in the Raleigh Galloway group, broken up into pace groups from 7mm to 14/15mm.   All long training runs start between 6:30-7, are done at 2mm slower than "race pace" (so, the 13mm does 15mm for long runs, for example), then they do add some time onto that for heat/humidity.   It can get *very* hot here in the summer.  

It really makes a difference to have the group to run with.   I was either with the 12mm or 13mm group, and either had between 30-40 people per week.   I made at least one good friend out of the deal, the girl that I ran with today.  

I can't wait until it starts back up this May!  

Btw, are you getting up at 4, or still up at 4?  I am in the latter group.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Hee, it's 3am here and I'm getting UP!  I'm a backwards vampire.  Tired by 8pm and wanting to get up at 2-3am! 

The Galloway group running sounds great!  I'm sure they have that in St. Louis, but probably not here.  I'm a pretty solitary runner right now anyway, I love the quiet time in my head/solitude I get when I run (read: away from my chatty kids!)


----------



## HockeyKat

I am so the opposite... obviously.  I am still up at almost 4:30 and will sleep past noon.   On a weekday I am in bed around 12-1 and up at 8:30-9. 

My work/home life is pretty quiet normally, so I enjoy the social aspect of a running club.   It also makes the miles go by faster!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Yes, I can imagine when my long runs get longer than 3 miles, I may get tired of it!    BUT, I will be happy to do long runs OUTSIDE!  I've been on a treadmill for the last 2 months and I'm ready to hit the pavement.  The snow should be melted enough for me to run outside tomorrow, I'm excited to use my Garmin for the first time!


----------



## Ronda93

Karen - quick reply... surprisingly enough there's no Galloway group in St Louis or Kansas City.  There's one in Springfield though.  

Ronda


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

That is surprising! I would have thought for sure that the bigger cities would have them.  Wouldn't make a difference to me since I'm at least 100 miles from all of them...dead-center-in-the-middle-of-nowhere!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Good morning!  I still have a house full of kids.  I think there are 8 here?  I don't know.  But at 8:45am they are ALL still asleep!  Amazing!

Have a great day!


----------



## lisah0711

Pardon me, ladies, but I wanted to be sure that those of you who are going to the Princess know about this WISH meet on Saturday 2/26.   http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39563046&postcount=1 It would be nice to meet some of there!


----------



## lisaviolet

Hi!

I've escaped the CUCKOO house!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I ran for the exit upon release yesterday.  Not really  but you get the feeling.  Hospitals are nut factories.  

I'm okay.  LOVING Percocet.  I'm not home yet but OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nathan is still doing fine (still in - I couldn't break him out in tandem) .  It will be a long haul for him but still doing fine.  

Thanks to the Cutie for her fine updates.  

Thanks to all of you for your support.  

I have much to share.  Of course.  And will soon.


----------



## lisah0711

lisaviolet said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've escaped the CUCKOO house!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I ran for the exit upon release yesterday.  Not really  but you get the feeling.  Hospitals are nut factories.
> 
> I'm okay.  LOVING Percocet.  I'm not home yet but OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nathan is still doing fine (still in - I couldn't break him out in tandem) .  It will be a long haul for him but still doing fine.
> 
> Thanks to the Cutie for her fine updates.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your support.
> 
> I have much to share.  Of course.  And will soon.



Lisa, best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HI Lisa, 
AMAZING WHAT YOU DID, Just AMAZING 
      
Get well fast!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I went out for my 11.5 today, 35* and a bit of wind. 
doing well up til mile 4.5 then my left foot start to hurt, its like I am running on the outside of my foot and my arch up my leg was in MAJOR pain, I tied my shoe tighter, that made my toes fall asleep, Mile 7 went in the house and change my shoes to my old shoes. I was done at mile 7.53 in 1:57
OMG, what should I do?? I wont be able to hit 11.5 before the race, I have it it once 2 weeks ago. HELP I a freaking
I am going to the run store today to see if I shoud get yet another pair of shoes or just a insert will do.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!



DisneyWorld Delight said:


> Hola.  Another Lisa Update.  She and Nathan are doing very good.  They have been moved to a step down unit and the doctors are amazed at the kidney strength in both of them.  Of course Lisa has good kidneys!  Wonder if she got that from her mom or dad, lol.  This is the short version, Lisa can tell you the finer details herself.  She will possibly be home Sunday.  Boy this news just brightens my day, eh.



Of course Lisa has good kidneys! 



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Hee, it's 3am here and I'm getting UP!  I'm a backwards vampire.  Tired by 8pm and wanting to get up at 2-3am!



You ARE a backwards Vampire! 



lisaviolet said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've escaped the CUCKOO house!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I ran for the exit upon release yesterday.  Not really  but you get the feeling.  Hospitals are nut factories.
> 
> I'm okay.  LOVING Percocet.  I'm not home yet but OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nathan is still doing fine (still in - I couldn't break him out in tandem) .  It will be a long haul for him but still doing fine.
> 
> Thanks to the Cutie for her fine updates.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your support.
> 
> I have much to share.  Of course.  And will soon.



LISA!!!!!
So good to hear from you! Take good care of yourself during your recovery, and Im so happy hear that Nathan is doing well too 

So I have an injury! Not from running, oh no that would be too simple. I tripped over in the house yesterday over nothing, and caught my knee on the corner of the coffee table - so now my knee is all bruised and a little bit swollen on one side. Im hoping it has gone down for tomorrow, it meant I couldn't go running today. Im thinking I may need to put a knee support on tomorrow? Any good ideas you guys?

Karen - I probably should have mentioned in my 'mini-bio' - I am actually the clumsiest person in the world. Ever. I have been known to fall over nothing and I walk into things at least once a day 

Everyone - Hi


----------



## adsrtw

Jo - It sounds like you need to rest it and get a good supportive insole.

I'm just in from my 10.  Wooo Hooo!  Did it in 3 hours, but we stopped to watch a barge.  Yes folks!  Nothing like the mighty muddy Ohio River, lol.

Lisa - I'm so glad to hear from you.  Thought about you alot.  

Hi everybody else!  I'm famished, so I am going to grab a snack.


----------



## Ronda93

Lisa - so glad you're sprung!  Enjoy the Percocet and bask in the good vibes of a wonderful deed/sacrifice.  Amazing.

Ronda


----------



## lisaviolet

And I'm so glad to hear about *****es (OVERCOMING THE EDIT: the boy thing) and bananas and the race and miles done.  

It's coming quickly, eh?  How exciting for you all.  Can't wait.  

Will write more tomorrow.  I had drama right from pre-surgery but no one touched my peace.  

Jo, don't worry.  You will be fine.  As Aerosmith says F.!.N.E fine.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, can I have some of what your taking...


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Lisa, darling!  SO glad to have you back and here!  And so so so proud of you!  Of COURSE everything went well and OF COURSE you had a super kidney.  I wouldn't expect any less!  And God yes, Percocet is lovely!

Remind me to tell you a funny story about a conversation I had with Liz about pain killers!*




DisneyGalUK said:


> So I have an injury! Not from running, oh no that would be too simple. I tripped over in the house yesterday over nothing, and caught my knee on the corner of the coffee table - so now my knee is all bruised and a little bit swollen on one side. Im hoping it has gone down for tomorrow, it meant I couldn't go running today. Im thinking I may need to put a knee support on tomorrow? Any good ideas you guys?



*Kelly!  What are we going to do with you, our own little Bella!    I am so not surprised that you tripped over thin air!   

Ice that knee and keep us posted.*



lisaviolet said:


> As Aerosmith says F.!.N.E fine.



*Ok, so with Jeff away I am watching American Idol!    Yes, the kids and I DVRd all of the audition episodes and have been watching them.  Can I just say...my 80s crush on Mr. Tyler has returned.    LOVING HIM!  Three words....Rock me, Steven!    OMG, that SO needed to be on the back of the shirt!  We have to start a list for next year!*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jo--tell us more about this pain.  Does it hurt even when not running?  Like, just when walking around the house?  In all types of shoes?  Did you take ibuprofen?  If not, take some NOW.  Is it just the arch?  Have you ever had plantar fasciitis?  That is the common culprit for bottom of foot pain.  Or is the pain more shooting up the leg?  (And yes, that is spelled correctly if you need to Google it, but here is the description...)

 Plantar fasciitis is irritation and swelling of the thick tissue on the bottom of the foot.

Causes, incidence, and risk factors

The plantar fascia is a very thick band of tissue that connects the heel bone to the toes. This band of tissue is what creates the arch of the foot. When the fascia is overstretched or overused, it can become inflamed. When the fascia is inflamed, it can be painful and make walking more difficult.

Risk factors for plantar fasciitis include:

    *

      Foot arch problems (both flat feet and high arches)
    *

      Obesity
    *

      Repetitive loading on the feet from long-distance running, especially running downhill or on uneven surfaces
    *

      Tight Achilles tendon (the tendon connecting the calf muscles to the heel)
    *

      Shoes with poor arch support or soft soles


This condition is one of the most common orthopedic complaints relating to the foot.


Symptoms

The most common complaint is pain in the bottom of the heel, which is usually worse in the morning and may improve throughout the day. By the end of the day the pain may be replaced by a dull ache that improves with rest.

Signs and tests

Typical physical exam findings include:

    *

      Mild swelling
    *

      Redness
    *

      Tenderness on the bottom of the heel


Initial treatment usually consists of:

    *

      Anti-inflammatory medications
    *

      Heel stretching exercises

To relieve plantar fasciitis:

    *

      Apply ice to the painful area. Do this at least twice a day for 10 - 15 minutes, more often in the first couple of days.
    *

      Rest as much as possible for at least a week.
    *

      Take acetamin for pain or ibuprofen for pain and inflammation.
    *

      Try wearing a heel cup, felt pads in the heel area, or an orthotic device.
    *

      Use night splints to stretch the injured fascia and allow it to heal.
    *

      Wear properly fitting shoes.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Lisa - whoo hoo on being released. So glad your recovery is going well and that Nathan is doing well too.  

Jo - stop and breathe.  I think Amy is right. You may need some rest and maybe an insert. Take it one step at a time. You are going to finish that race. I just know it.

The weekend was a good one despite the fact that I slept the day away yesterday.  My workout was a good one (lots of squats and lunges with some core in between) followed by some spinning. Got home, cleaned up, ra a few errands and then sat down to do some knitting. Nope - I ended up falling asleep for the next three hours!  Guess I was a 'little' tired.  Spent today getting caught up on all the things I was supposed to do yesterday and the work I brought home with me. Oh well - the nap was great!

Liz - I bought a new Vera Bradley tote on Friday night. It is one of the microfiber ones. Totally am loving it!  Thought you might be excited about this.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jo--if you have hit 11.5 once (and you've done a 10, too, right?) then RELAX.  You are ready.  Yes, really.  At this point, it is far more important to get to the starting line HEALTHY as opposed to getting the miles in.  You've done the training, you've logged the miles.  Just do what you can do and absolutely DO NOT force yourself.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

What a freakin' busy weekend I had.  So, so far behind.  And not feeling well.  Not completely sick, but not quite right either.  Tomorrow was supposed to be my 11 miles - I'm holding off until Tuesday at this point. I'll catch up on everything tomorrow.

in the mean time  to everyone!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

thank you Amiee, E, and Paula

Yes I did hit a 10 mile run in Jan, 2 weeks ago I hit 11.5, last week was 4 and then this weekend was 7.5. I went to the run store. Its is on PF becasue the pain was not there when I started, it showed up about mile 4.5 I tried to re tie my shoe and but that did not help and at 7.5 I was by my house so I just stopped, It was pretty windy out too. The pain is in the inside of my left foot, under my arch, and goes up the inside of my leg. I feel like I am hitting the ground with the outside of my left foot, the run store said I should change my shoe from a N to a S. but I dont have $$ for that right now, no do I have time to brake them in, so I did buy an insert. walked on it for the rest of the day, today I am sore, feet and knees. 


Happy Monday All..
I will try to check in via phone from work

Meg, hope all is well

OH E, did you find out the color the disney shirt is?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> I will definitely done ONE full.  Once.  For bling and bragging rights.



*Once was enough for me.  The time it takes to train for a full is more than I'm willing to commit to again.

Unless of course it's the Goofy *



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Wouldn't make a difference to me since I'm at least 100 miles from all of them...dead-center-in-the-middle-of-nowhere!



*Definitely has it's pros and cons, doesn't it?*



lisaviolet said:


> I've escaped the CUCKOO house!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*YAY!   So glad you've been sprung Lisa!  Can't wait to hear all about this amazing gift you've so generously given *



DisneyGalUK said:


> So I have an injury! Not from running, oh no that would be too simple. I tripped over in the house yesterday over nothing, and caught my knee on the corner of the coffee table - so now my knee is all bruised and a little bit swollen on one side.



*Oh Kelly.  We need to bubblewrap you I hope you're feeling better today.  Honestly, I probably wouldn't brace the knee.  Just go easy on it. Problem with bracing is that sometimes the braces restrict you in ways that you don't need, which can put added stress and strain on other muscles and ligaments as they are forced to compensate.  You don't want to end up with a different and potentially worse injury.*



3DisneyKids said:


> *Three words....Rock me, Steven!   *







goofyfan-12 said:


> The weekend was a good one despite the fact that I slept the day away yesterday.  My workout was a good one (lots of squats and lunges with some core in between) followed by some spinning. Got home, cleaned up, ra a few errands and then sat down to do some knitting. Nope - I ended up falling asleep for the next three hours!  Guess I was a 'little' tired



*Three hour nap! WOW!  You must have really needed that!  *

*Jo* - mileage.  Do not worry about a THING with your mileage.  You've done all the right things and are good to go there.  10, 11.5.  You are fine!

The foot.  Ice, advil, easy stretching.  If you haven't started that routine yet, I'd get right on it.  Something is likely inflamed for some reason or another and your first course of action is to relieve the symptom then figure out the source.  It could be as simple as a muscle cramp.  The insert should help, but take it easy on the foot the next few days and try to get it feeling better.  You've got the mileage base down so your one and only job right now is to get yourself to the start line HEALTHY!


Ok. Speaking of healthy.  I'm not.  I've been sick all weekend.  Today was supposed to be 11 miles for me, but I'm postponing.  I'm hoping I feel good enough to give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

oh...and

Happy Valentines Day everyone!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Happy Valentines to you too! 

Kelly, you must be my twinky.  Rey says I can cut myself on a spoon, I'm so accident prone!  I hope your knee is feeling better today!  

Jo, hope the foot gets better quickly!  All of you are just getting your injuries/sickies out of the way so you can have an astounding trip in 2 weeks! ...uh, it's less than two now, isn't it?!?!?!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy love day.
get better fast nancy! 11 days to go


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Kelly - aww, I hope it's not hurting too much today!

Jo - no advice, except to chill.  You will be fine.  I swear.  

Nancy - I hope you feel better!!!

Lisa -   So impressed with you and so glad to hear you are almost free! 




goofyfan-12 said:


> Liz - I bought a new Vera Bradley tote on Friday night. It is one of the microfiber ones. Totally am loving it!  Thought you might be excited about this.



Makes me very happy!    You'd think I had VB stock, right?    I used my new "Lizzy" in Folkloric yesterday and it was awesome!  



3DisneyKids said:


> *[COLOR="Purple"
> Remind me to tell you a funny story about a conversation I had with Liz about pain killers![/COLOR][/B]
> 
> [B][COLOR="Purple"]Ok, so with Jeff away I am watching American Idol!    Yes, the kids and I DVRd all of the audition episodes and have been watching them.  Can I just say...my 80s crush on Mr. Tyler has returned.    LOVING HIM!  Three words....Rock me, Steven!    OMG, that SO needed to be on the back of the shirt!  We have to start a list for next year![/COLOR]*



YES we need that on there next year!

Tell me this story with me and painkillers!  



3DisneyKids said:


> Jo--if you have hit 11.5 once (and you've done a 10, too, right?) then RELAX.  You are ready.  Yes, really.  At this point, it is far more important to get to the starting line HEALTHY as opposed to getting the miles in.  You've done the training, you've logged the miles.  Just do what you can do and absolutely DO NOT force yourself.



What she said.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Kelly* - I forgot to ask if your furniture ever arrived!


I just did an easy 3 mile walk on the TM and I'm feeling slightly better. At this point I'm definitely planning on my long trek tomorrow.  It may not be pretty, but I'm confident I can get it done.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hey Nance--is there something you should tell me?  Are you leaving Stephen and the kids and moving to Maine???  Because I got mail addressed to YOU today in my mailbox!  Your name, my address!    Bizarre!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Hey Nance--is there something you should tell me?  Are you leaving Stephen and the kids and moving to Maine???  Because I got mail addressed to YOU today in my mailbox!  Your name, my address!    Bizarre!



*hmmmm, interesting.  If it's a check from Publishers Clearinghouse it's DEFINITELY mine.  If it's a bill, well, you can keep it *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I just wanted to say my dh  sent me a fruit. Bouquet we have been fighting and as u   knowi have been strssed about the race. It  was so nice to get. Craig does not do stuff like this


----------



## HockeyKat

Jo that's really nice of him. 

Nancy, .

We don't really celebrate V-day in my household... my friend had a buy one get one v-day coupon for Moe's so we were each other's lunch date.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Well, Jeff is in Asia so we won't do anything. But then again we don't usually anyway. 

So. I need lots of good vibes for Riley today. He is trying out for the state soccer team. Cammie has been playing on state since December because she got recruited. Riley didn't get selected right away so he has to actually make the team. He's stressed. And it will be so hard if He doesn't make it when his little sister did. Ugh!  I love competitive sports but hate this part of it.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I just wanted to say my dh  sent me a fruit. Bouquet



that is such a great Valentines gift.    Good job on his part! 

*E* - good luck to Riley!!!

I am, thankfully, feeling significantly better this afternoon.  Look out TM.  I'm coming to get you tomorrow morning (where's the ninja/throw down smiley when you need it  )


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

No big Valentines Day plans here either - we don't celebrate it!

Nancy - Our furniture arrived...at 7pm on Saturday night 

So, I took your advice and iced the knee last night, and I didn't use any support on it today and it was fine...little bit bruised but felt good!

But as some of you will have seen on facebook - I have walked into two walls in the past two days 
Not fully face first walked into the walls - DH describes it the best way - I have NO 'spacial awareness' as in I can't walk through a room without hitting something. This time I hit my wrist on the wall and bruised it, then today I hit my thumb on the same hand on the corner of my desk, so along with a bruised knee I have a bruised wrist and hand. Bad times. So thats something else I need to ice tonight 

Hope everyone is having a better day than me


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jo--that was very supportive of Craig. My first year running Jeff gave me an iPod shuffle to show his support. It meant a lot. 

At tryouts now. Sweating it out.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Good luck Riley


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Omg. This is excruciating. I am so nauseous.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Any news on the team Erika, keeping my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

He made it!!!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Congrats to Riley!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda, can you tell me again about your foot pain?


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Strange question I thought of today when I was running.  What do you girls do about sweat when running a 1/2 (or any other run for that matter?).  I never see any pics of people holding towels or anything.  I sweat pretty bad and usually have a hand towel when I'm running on the treadmill.  I haven't gotten to run outside for months (b/c I just started back up this winter) but I used to just wipe my arm on my sleeve, but does that really work with a tech shirt??? 

Maybe I just sweat too much.


----------



## HockeyKat

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Strange question I thought of today when I was running.  What do you girls do about sweat when running a 1/2 (or any other run for that matter?).  I never see any pics of people holding towels or anything.  I sweat pretty bad and usually have a hand towel when I'm running on the treadmill.  I haven't gotten to run outside for months (b/c I just started back up this winter) but I used to just wipe my arm on my sleeve, but does that really work with a tech shirt???
> 
> Maybe I just sweat too much.



I carry a hand towel or one of those cheap knock-off sham-wows.  I also use a visor to keep sweat off my face.   

Also, btw, I would never be in "those" pics.  I have no idea how people look all perfect like that.   I am practically purple-faced, sweaty, and disgusting when I run.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Thanks so much.  He is SO excited!  I know it seems trivial, and I supposed in the grand scheme of things it is...but to an 11 year old, it seems like his whole world, you know?  

I'm really proud of him for even trying out.  This is the state elite team, so it is players from all over and he didn't know a single soul...and he walked out on the field and just jumped in and did it.  The rest of the team has been playing together since November...he missed tryouts in the fall and an opening for a mid-fielder just came up when one of the guys moved out of state.  So he had to jump into an existing team where everyone already knows each other and participate in a full practice--that was his tryout.  It is really hard to play on a team like that when you don't even know anyone's name...you can't call for the ball or yell to someone that a pass is coming or anything.  The coach said that is actually what impressed him the most...that he just came right in and began playing with confidence even though he didn't know anyone.

Of course, now I have to figure out how this is going to fit in our schedule.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Strange question I thought of today when I was running.  What do you girls do about sweat when running a 1/2 (or any other run for that matter?).  I never see any pics of people holding towels or anything.  I sweat pretty bad and usually have a hand towel when I'm running on the treadmill.  I haven't gotten to run outside for months (b/c I just started back up this winter) but I used to just wipe my arm on my sleeve, but does that really work with a tech shirt???
> 
> Maybe I just sweat too much.



*Ok, this is totally me.  Nancy pees it out, I sweat it out.    It's true.  I guess I don't really do anything...I just sweat.  ???  If my face is really sweaty, then yeah, I guess I just wipe it with my sleeve.  I never carry a hand towel or anything like that.*


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Uh yeah, I pulled off my bondi band after just a 30 minute run today, and it would have dripped if I had held it any tighter.  I'm a sweater!   I think a visor might not do much better, I'm glad to hear some people hold a rag, I wouldn't want to be the only one...might as well wear a shirt with something like "biggest sweater ever" or something. 

Has anyone ever had any breathing issues when they first started running?  (I know, full of questions today, sorry.)  I don't mean WHILE running, I breath heavy, but today I felt great and had no issues even though for the past week my chest feels tight and I keep sighing a lot, like can't get enough  air?  It's not the burning I got the first week or two I started when I could tell I had just used my lungs a lot.  I'm wondering if it's almost similar to asthma???    I'm just glad it didn't hinder my running.  I actually was more relaxed and enjoyed my run today! No knee pain or anything!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Go Riley!!!!

Jo, that was very sweet!

Nancy, glad you are feeling better.

Kelly, you do use Arnica, right?  External and internal?

I did my 8 today.  5 miles outside in 20mph winds (between the beach and the bay)  There were surfers out, that's how windy it was!  Finally it was dark and I got blown sideways and had to walk backwards to get to my car, so I bailed and went home and hopped on the TM for 3 more miles.  Sore, but not awful.

I discovered that wind at the beach is bad, I CAN pee in the woods, tissues are good to carry, and my new belt is perfect!  Oh, and I love my bra.  Happy happy.

N and Em made me dinner and cherry pie and N gave me a Pandora bracelet.  Very nice.  He looked for Disney charms and told me to buy some when I go down there!  I had picked out a black rope bracelet and he got three charms for it - an angel to represent E, a suitcase bc we love to travel, and faith, hope, and love for me.  

My inlaws gave us a box of dark chocolate from the local chocolatier and it is yummy!  I need to really focus on loss after this half!  




Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Strange question I thought of today when I was running.  What do you girls do about sweat when running a 1/2 (or any other run for that matter?).  I never see any pics of people holding towels or anything.  I sweat pretty bad and usually have a hand towel when I'm running on the treadmill.  I haven't gotten to run outside for months (b/c I just started back up this winter) but I used to just wipe my arm on my sleeve, but does that really work with a tech shirt???
> 
> Maybe I just sweat too much.



I sweat, too.  I also pee.  Here's the thing.  For the half, I wear some makeup.  I do, there will be photos!  Plus, it's not like I strip off makeup to go to the gym normally, you know?  So I have on tinted moisturizer, which protects my face from the sun and wind (SPF, plus I find I need the extra moisture).  I wear waterproof mascara and a little eyeliner and some brow pencil - bc if I don't have some eyes, they disappear.  I wear lip balm and carry it.  I wear a Nike Fit hat which shields my face and vents my head.  I wear a kick *** bra and then layer layer layer.

I have found that 1. Having some makeup on makes my face sweat less.  Good or bad, it's it true.  A bare face, first thing in the morning, and it's running into my eyes!  2.  The wicking stuff really does wick.  Especially the hat.  3.  The sweat just dries on my arms and I taste salty.  I'm like a salt lick after 10 miles.  

I also kept one shirt around my waist and used it as a rag.  I wiped my face and nose and everything else on it!  It was a throwaway but it worked so well I hung onto it!


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> I'm like a salt lick after 10 miles.



HAHA!  I am too.  I come home from the 10-milers, especially in the summer, and my cat wants to lick my face.  

I've tried makeup but it just winds up doing strange things.   I definitely wear sunscreen, though. 

I am not really that much of a sweater but my nose runs, which is why I bring the rag or tissues.  


Yay on the 8 miles and the v-day dinner and presents!!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

3DisneyKids said:


> Thanks so much.  He is SO excited!  I know it seems trivial, and I supposed in the grand scheme of things it is...but to an 11 year old, it seems like his whole world, you know?
> 
> I'm really proud of him for even trying out.  This is the state elite team, so it is players from all over and he didn't know a single soul...and he walked out on the field and just jumped in and did it.  The rest of the team has been playing together since November...he missed tryouts in the fall and an opening for a mid-fielder just came up when one of the guys moved out of state.  So he had to jump into an existing team where everyone already knows each other and participate in a full practice--that was his tryout.  It is really hard to play on a team like that when you don't even know anyone's name...you can't call for the ball or yell to someone that a pass is coming or anything.  The coach said that is actually what impressed him the most...that he just came right in and began playing with confidence even though he didn't know anyone.
> 
> Of course, now I have to figure out how this is going to fit in our schedule.



Not trivial at all, Amazing!  How wonderful!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

LIZ!  Woo Hoo on the 8!  I am SO proud of you for doing it!  Sorry I couldn't call back...I was in soccer drama, as you know.

Pandora!  You know I love my Pandora bracelet, right?  My loving son got me a Pandora bead for Valentines day.  Of course, that is only because he bought one for Kaitlyn, too.  You'd love Kaitlyn--she has a Pandora bracelet, about 8 pieces of Vera that I have noticed so far, and asked her mom if she could mail order some Bobby Brown make-up when she turns 13!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Uh yeah, I pulled off my bondi band after just a 30 minute run today, and it would have dripped if I had held it any tighter.  I'm a sweater!   I think a visor might not do much better, I'm glad to hear some people hold a rag, I wouldn't want to be the only one...might as well wear a shirt with something like "biggest sweater ever" or something.
> 
> Has anyone ever had any breathing issues when they first started running?  (I know, full of questions today, sorry.)  I don't mean WHILE running, I breath heavy, but today I felt great and had no issues even though for the past week my chest feels tight and I keep sighing a lot, like can't get enough  air?  It's not the burning I got the first week or two I started when I could tell I had just used my lungs a lot.  I'm wondering if it's almost similar to asthma???    I'm just glad it didn't hinder my running.  I actually was more relaxed and enjoyed my run today! No knee pain or anything!



I had some breathing issues during my century ride.  It was cold that day and it became more difficult to breathe the colder it got.  My doc told me it could be exercise induced asthma.  I have an inhaler now, but I don't really use it very often.  I do notice that my breathing is heavy when it is cold though.  Just some food for thought.

Go Riley...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Strange question I thought of today when I was running.  What do you girls do about sweat when running a 1/2 (or any other run for that matter?).



*OMG do I sweat.  I look like I just got out of the shower.  Even on shorter runs.  When I run inside I use a hand towel on the TM.  Outside? Well, nothing really.  I can't wear a hat.  Or a visor.  Or a bondi.  Or sunglasses. OMG no.  They just make me that much hotter. The fact that I'm wearing a shirt with sleeves is frightening me.  Too hot. ack. *



HockeyKat said:


> I am practically purple-faced, sweaty, and disgusting when I run.



*Beet red.  I look like I'm about to pass out *



3DisneyKids said:


> *Ok, this is totally me.  Nancy pees it out, I sweat it out.    It's true.  *



*Yeah.  I pee too.  A lot.  I'll probably make 3 pit stops during the Princess.  And that's after multiple pees before reaching the start line. *



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Has anyone ever had any breathing issues when they first started running?  (I know, full of questions today, sorry.)  I don't mean WHILE running, I breath heavy, but today I felt great and had no issues even though for the past week my chest feels tight and I keep sighing a lot, like can't get enough  air?  It's not the burning I got the first week or two I started when I could tell I had just used my lungs a lot.  I'm wondering if it's almost similar to asthma???    I'm just glad it didn't hinder my running.  I actually was more relaxed and enjoyed my run today! No knee pain or anything!



*You mean later in the day?  Yeah, sometimes I feel like I just need air.  Like my body is telling me "whoo!  You really did something today".   Not painful, not anything worrysome.  Just "wow did I work hard".*



SeptemberGirl said:


> I discovered that wind at the beach is bad, I CAN pee in the woods, tissues are good to carry, and my new belt is perfect!  Oh, and I love my bra.  Happy happy.



 Very important lessons!

Awesome job on the 8 miles Liz!!!  You are so going to rock this thing!  And I love that Nick and Em made dinner and gave you a very nice gift.  

*E *- congrats to Riley.  Oh - and you must tell me what I got in the mail today.  HEY!  that reminds me.  The UPS man came today.  I saw the truck.  Where the he!! is my package?  It should be my zazzle shirt (love the word zazzle ) Good lord.  Now I have to go check all the doors.  Must have been a sub because our regular guy always leaves it where I can not possibly miss it.

hmpf.  Must go find that package.  Then to bed.  I have an early date with the TM.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

The mail was nothing exciting.  Still odd, though.  It was from Disney tell you that the main pool at SSR wouldn't be heated during our stay (so that they can do maintenance on the heating system).  Your name is on my DVC reservation (but so is mine and everyone else's), so somehow they just saw your name I guess.  Anyway, since we are now at OKW, it doesn't matter!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi all, 

Great job on the 8 miles Liz,, I did not know they made disney charms for pandora, Nice gift!!!

E, that is awesome confidence for an 11 year old

Nancy, did you find ups?

Karen, I sweat issue is more on my upper body then my face, my problem is when I get up in miles and slow down, I then start to get cold.

Paula, hope your having a good week

Kelly, hows the knee and hand?

Happy Tuesday, I am going to do my online check in.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Wow Jo, I can't imagine getting cold!  I may have to stop using my bondi b/c it makes me hotter, but it does soak up a bit  of the sweat, AND, more importantly, it holds my earbuds in.  I need to find some different earbuds, I guess.  They are the rubbery kind that you would THINK would work best, but I sweat so much that they start slipping out.   I've been putting the bondi over them/my ears to keep them in,  but I'm growing tired of that and I think I'm hotter with it on. 

Morning all!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Good morning!

Yes, if you cover your ears you will be warmer. But I hear you on the ear bud issue!  Mostly I'm fine, but every once in a while I can get them to stay in for the life of me!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

heading out for my 11 miles.  TM only. The wind is HOWLING!  and the wind chills are sub-zero.  So, another day indoors for me.  whee.  I'll be back, oh, in three and a half hours or so


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Have a good one Nancy! I'm not due to run today, but it looks like a warm morning and I'm considering going out just b/c I KNOW it's going to get nasty again and I'll be back on the TM before I can blink!


----------



## HockeyKat

It was 70 here yesterday, 60 today, and 70s the rest of the week.  Makes it very hard to want to sit here at my desk all day... 

I need to do 2-3 today but my shin is a bit tweaky for some reason.  Not sure why since I didn't do anything yesterday and it felt fine until last night?


----------



## Ronda93

Liz - great on the 8 miles.  Sweet on the bracelet.  

E - congrats to Riley!  

Karen - I carry a washcloth.  It gives my right hand something to do.  In my left is a water bottle (Ultimate Direction - with the strap around the back).  Carrying something keeps me from balling up my fists too tightly.  When I need the hand free I pull the wash cloth through the bottle loop, or tuck it in to the band of my SPI belt.  I sweat and hate it running in my eyes.  I wear sunscreen, but hate it, too.  Regardless of brand it burns when I sweat and feels slimey.  I don't pee during a half, not sure what a full will bring.  I use an earband when it's cool and it solves the ear bud problem.  If you have the silicone tipped "in ear" ones, try turning them upside down and looping the wire over your ear (towards the back).  Helps me a lot.  

If you find you're coughing or feeling tight in the chest after a run try an extra glass of water - it could be mild dehydration.  

I had my usual five miles this morning - OUTSIDE.  It was great to hear the birds waking up.  The trail doesn't dry out worth a dam in the winter so I stuck to the sidewalks.  I'm feeling some soreness all over my legs.  The feet hurt at the start of a run, but after the first mile, they're okay.  The down side of running before work is that now I'm sitting down and calcifying.

Now I'll go to an important meeting!

Ronda


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Ronda93 said:


> Liz - great on the 8 miles.  Sweet on the bracelet.
> 
> E - congrats to Riley!
> 
> Karen - I carry a washcloth.  It gives my right hand something to do.  In my left is a water bottle (Ultimate Direction - with the strap around the back).  Carrying something keeps me from balling up my fists too tightly.  When I need the hand free I pull the wash cloth through the bottle loop, or tuck it in to the band of my SPI belt.  I sweat and hate it running in my eyes.  I wear sunscreen, but hate it, too.  Regardless of brand it burns when I sweat and feels slimey.  I don't pee during a half, not sure what a full will bring.  I use an earband when it's cool and it solves the ear bud problem.  If you have the silicone tipped "in ear" ones, try turning them upside down and looping the wire over your ear (towards the back).  Helps me a lot.
> 
> If you find you're coughing or feeling tight in the chest after a run try an extra glass of water - it could be mild dehydration.
> 
> I had my usual five miles this morning - OUTSIDE.  It was great to hear the birds waking up.  The trail doesn't dry out worth a dam in the winter so I stuck to the sidewalks.  I'm feeling some soreness all over my legs.  The feet hurt at the start of a run, but after the first mile, they're okay.  The down side of running before work is that now I'm sitting down and calcifying.
> 
> Now I'll go to an important meeting!
> 
> Ronda



Thanks Rhonda for the earbud tips!  I ran outside too!  First time since last year!  Very different.  There was still some ice, so I had to manuver a bit, but no big deal.  The difference was I used my Garmin for the first time (LOVE IT!!!) and it's very strange, it says I'm running anywhere from 9:50ish-11:00 and 11:00 is when I'm trying to go as slow as possible.  On the treadmill, it's a good day if I do 12:00??  I knew I would run faster outside, but not that fast.  AND, since I'm running faster, I wear out more and have to do more walking breaks.  It was nice though, I really enjoyed being outside!  What's funny is that I did 30 minutes, just like yesterday on the treadmill, and even though yesterday I ran the whole time, except for a 1 min walk, today I had lots of walks, but since I was running faster, it was almost identical time/mileage.  It's about 2 1/2 miles in 30 minutes no matter what I do, I find that very interesting! 

The breathing issue feels more like shortness of breath, like I can't catch my breath, but this is NOT during or right after running, this is way after, like later in the day or the following day.  I'm not sure if my lungs are inflamed or what?   It's tolerable, but not the most comfy feeling.  

yap, yap, yap, yap...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

stupid disboards lost my post.  I HATE that.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*I don't have time to go back and retype all the witty and insightful comments that the disboards so rudely decided weren't worthy of posting  (flips the bird).  So. I'll just recap my run.

- it rocked
- I totally owned it
- one critical error: neglected to use my bodyglide and now have a nice red chaffe mark on my inner right arm 
- orange flavored sports beans are much better than the mixed ones I had previously
- um, I totally owned it 

Hope everyone is having a Super Duper Tuesday *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Of COURSE you did, Nancy!  Awesome!  Time?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Of COURSE you did, Nancy!  Awesome!  Time?



I did two 5.5 mile segments with a quick (and I do mean QUICK!) potty/water refill break.  First 5.5 miles was 57:30 and the second was 55:56


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Awesome!  Yeah, you are going to kick this race's a$$!

So, there is a 5k the next week-end (and I'll still be there with my family).  I am thinking of doing it with Riley.  Anyone done a 5k there?  It's pricey for a 5k, but of course, there is a tech shirt and bling...

And this just in...there are approximately 17,000 runners for the Princess!  Bib numbers go up to 16800 something.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

And more news just in...

This year's official race shirt color is....WHITE.  So we are safe and will totally stand out!   

And the Donald shirts are always white and are actually really nice.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Way to go Nancy
Thanks for the info on the race. I am soooooooo. looking forward to this trip


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Awesome!  Yeah, you are going to kick this race's a$$!
> 
> *well, we'll see how I feel on race day *
> 
> So, there is a 5k the next week-end (and I'll still be there with my family).  I am thinking of doing it with Riley.  Anyone done a 5k there?  It's pricey for a 5k, but of course, there is a tech shirt and bling...
> 
> *you really have to do it.  Seriously.  How often do you just *happen* to be there for a 5K race?*
> 
> And this just in...there are approximately 17,000 runners for the Princess!  Bib numbers go up to 16800 something.



*good Lord. That's a lotta people.

and white for the official color?  Oh yeah.  We're gonna stand out like fruit loops in a bowl of cheerios *


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> *good Lord. That's a lotta people.
> 
> and white for the official color?  Oh yeah.  We're gonna stand out like fruit loops in a bowl of cheerios *



HAHAHA!!!


I got my zazzle shirt today.   I got the XL and it's definitely the right size for me!  Happy.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> I got my zazzle shirt today.   I got the XL and it's definitely the right size for me!  Happy.



Got mine yesterday, *found* it late last night , opened it this morning (love it ) but still haven't tried it on 

My legs are sore.  I'm going to make breakfast for dinner  with wine.


----------



## lisaviolet

Am reading.  Will catch up with everyone.

Kelly - so sorry about your injuries.  Ouch.  Someone asked you about your couch - I'm wondering about your chesterfield?  

Riley!!!  Riley!!!!  Riley!!!!    Yes, I remember vividly when these things meant the world.  Everything.  So happy for him. 

Things to tell you -

One, I was doing real estate right up until surgery date.  Put an offer in on something.  Got in a bidding war and lost.   They wanted the two offers to up the ante and I wouldn't budge too much - not getting into greedy territiory.  (We were already at asking and closing date at that point)  24 hours before surgery.  

12 hours before had an offer accepted very quickly (verbally)  with a VERY complicated contract (interim closing on condos - long story) and she wanted to hold in trust our 20% without interest (that's 44 000 friggin' dollars sitting in someone else's hands without interest) so I canned the deal (never signed) and cried.

BUT LOVELY DISTRACTIONS THESE WERE!!!!!!!!!  

Really.    Loved it.  

So I'm up for 6 AM surgery.  Get all hooked up.  Blood thinners in etc.  All psyched.  My laparoscopic surgeon comes down and says, "Lisa - I'm so sorry - I've been called over to Sick Kids (our ridiculously named Children's hospital) to do a liver transpant (I hated that he was a jack of all trades ) and we have to cancel.  

Or he says Dr. Snatch and Grab can take over.  Yes, I know he didn't say it quite like that.


----------



## lisaviolet

He was devastated that he had to cancel.

I told him that IF I did Nathan must never know that I had the choice that I couldn't emotionally handle that.

And I asked about Nathan?  And he said his health was stable and it was fine. 

But not in my head.  

So I said bring Dr. Snatch and Grab down to talk to me.

And I grilled him.  Asked him directly why he still does a traditional surgery that has been since passed over by many.  And that during T's time six years ago they were glad to have it gone (way more invasive - more chances for problems - longer recovery - more pain - larger scar).  And he told me that he doesn't believe the stats that his patients heal the same.

And that Dr. NO S and G would be doing a big final incision too.  In my head  I thought "yes I'm not pleased with HIM either".  He was doing five small and one big.  Most laparoscopies now do only three - some experimental one.

And then he told me "Lisa we like to take left kidneys and we have to take your right (left had two arterial veins - harder to hook up for Nathan) and right are very difficult for laparoscopy (I should pull up an anatomy picture to see what is on that side only - spleen???  Pancreas??? appendix??? no idea ).

So I said Let's do it.  I can't wait any longer.  Nathan has been prepped since the day before - this is insane.  So we went.

I felt nothing but PEACE.  Nothing.  Yeah!


----------



## lisaviolet

So the anethesiologists (???? SP) came down and we discussed the dreaded breathing tube (they shut down your lungs in case they're punctured????).  And waking up.  (I woke up during wisdom teeth).  I was fine.  I told them if I wake up - I wake up I just want to be believed and that's all.  They promised they would believe.  Laughing.  

SO AT PEACE.  So strange.  

And they wheeled me in.

I WAS BEYOND fascinated. Beyond.  Transfixed.    Kelly!  It looked just like it looks on Grey's.    Yes, I know some of you have had surgery but I haven't.

They couldn't find my BP.  Nothing came up.

They couldn't find my veins for the IV.  

ANd still I was AT PEACE.  

And they had to switch hands and arms to fix both.  And still they struggled with the veins.  

And they introduce you to the whole team.

OH WAIT.

I forgot to tell you earlier - Dr. Snatch and Grab tries to put an X on my LEFT SIDE.    I guess I shook his ego.    Confidence.    earlier.  I said, "ummm sir - wrong side".

So back to the fascinating surgerical room!!!!  So neat.  I thought - had the thought...

And then I was gone.  

And I woke up SO HAPPY.    Really, strange, eh?  I said "Oh this is great?  We're DONE???????  Are you kidding?  I have no pain.  Good job everyone".  



And I hear a nurse say in the recovery "can you bring more in like this please?  

And I squint and I see the the gas doctor and I squeal in delight like I'm a groupie "Is that you?  Oh YOU did a fantastic job!!!!"

So I guess you can see that I LOVE my drugs..   

I've switched to Tylenol 3 right now.  Jean went out and forgot to leave my percocet and we had some T3s left from her surgery.


----------



## lisaviolet

Next up Recovery Room Drama!!!!

But before I go:

I can't even explain to you how being FIT affected everything.  EVERYTHING.  Stop worrying so much about weight and size.   Yes, I understand and do so myself.  And yes you can have both.  But I wish I could explain how my leg muscles and my core gave me the ability to heal well - but more than that IT STOPPED SOME PAIN FROM COMING (as did my fun little pain button).  I had the absolute ability to read my strength and muscles.  I could think and press on one side to stop pain on the other and that's even more than fit (i'm not super fit) because I am functionally fit.  I do tons of core/balance and movements that help everyday activities.

I was walking the day of surgery.  Apparently that was strange.  And it wasn't too difficult.  With a walker and tubes galore (oxygen, catheter??, IV fluids) and it was still doable.  And once the catheter was out - woah muscles were evertyhing just to go to the washroom.  

I'm not a wonder athlete by any means but I can't even tell you the functionality of my fitness.  So remember that when you're frustrated with your progress with numbers/size.

And Nathan.  Nathan has a long haul.  No magic pill.  The surgery is not as invasive as for me.  My kidney is placed in his groin (his are not taken out - too invasive) and he has to take anti-rejection pills which strip your imnunity for life.  BUT my kidney started instantly!!!!  And his creatine (protein in the urine) went from 1500 to 750 to 400 to 151.  Normal is 150 (here we often have different types of measurements).  Unreal.  Yeah!  

I got home today and Nathan is out today.

Hospitals are loonie bins.  I'm so happy.  Tired but happy.

Yes I really am writing an operation TR.    What of it?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Yes I really am writing an operation TR.    What of it?



*and I'm devouring every detail.  Now *I'm* sighing  *


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *and I'm devouring every detail.  Now *I'm* sighing  *



Oh no!  Don't sigh.  I'm only on happy times.    How can I get to the nurses from he!! if you're sighing already?  

Nancy!  Great run today.


----------



## lisaviolet

And Kat.  Kat.    Thought of you the day before surgery- we almost went after a bank owned condo and I started laughing as I thought of Sandra on Property Virgins how she talks people through all the ridiculous outcomes of THAT choice. Short sales in the States?  

So thought of you.  

And I forgot - sorry - thanks for everyone's lovely words to me.  They were so lovely.  Wow, look at the meds.  My words make no sense.  Lovely words - so lovely.  Laughing.  

And hi to poppin' in Lisa!!!  Good to see you Lisa. 

AND Erika - how sweet of you to go to chapel.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Yes, yes, devouring EVERY word.  Silly me...I was hoping for pics to go along with this TR!

So glad that you are home and doing SO well!

And LISTEN, you were totally right to question the doc about the left side and all of that.  When Kelly went in to have her left kidney harvested (God, I hate that term) there were about 7 members of the team in the OR.  I went around the room and made EACH one say "Left side" so that they would take right freaking organ.

Did I ever tell you about the party we had the night before Kel's surgery (well, the night before she went into the hospital)?  We had a Good-bye Kidney Party.  We had a kidney-shaped cake and kidney-shaped cookies.  And then we all wrote on Kelly's left side, funny comments like..

"You've been a real pisser," and "I'll be peeing you..." and my favorite "Pick me!  Pick me!"  It was a great way to put us ALL at ease before the surgery.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Yes, yes, devouring EVERY word.  Silly me...I was hoping for pics to go along with this TR!
> 
> So glad that you are home and doing SO well!
> 
> And LISTEN, you were totally right to question the doc about the left side and all of that.  When Kelly went in to have her left kidney harvested (God, I hate that term) there were about 7 members of the team in the OR.  I went around the room and made EACH one say "Left side" so that they would take right freaking organ.
> 
> Did I ever tell you about the party we had the night before Kel's surgery (well, the night before she went into the hospital)?  We had a Good-bye Kidney Party.  We had a kidney-shaped cake and kidney-shaped cookies.  And then we all wrote on Kelly's left side, funny comments like..
> 
> "You've been a real pisser," and "I'll be peeing you..." and my favorite "Pick me!  Pick me!"  It was a great way to put us ALL at ease before the surgery.



You've been a real pisser.    Or from NY a real pissa.    OMG. 

 I remember Erika.  You're so funny and strong all rolled up in one.  

I remember with Riley in the hospital as well - how being physical lightened his load.  

Well I do have pictures.    I don't want to see them (strictly vanity laughing).  Tash (Nathan's sis - my niece) says right after surgery "Lisa - I need a picture for Nathan's scrapbook - the MINUTE she found me in my room".  I told her she's banned from my room and I'm telling the nurses.  

And then of course she got one with me and my beloved walker.

I could take a pic of the incision but I am bummed.  I have a funny feeling he didn't put the muscle back together well - it LOOKS very strange - like a bite in my side and a ledge.  They say it's swollen but my intuition says "nope.  Effin' Snatch and Grab.".

I'm aware so vain.    But I can give a kidney AND be vain too.


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> And Kat.  Kat.    Thought of you the day before surgery- we almost went after a bank owned condo and I started laughing as I thought of Sandra on Property Virgins how she talks people through all the ridiculous outcomes of THAT choice. Short sales in the States?
> 
> So thought of you.
> 
> And I forgot - sorry - thanks for everyone's lovely words to me.  They were so lovely.  Wow, look at the meds.  My words make no sense.  Lovely words - so lovely.  Laughing.
> 
> And hi to poppin' in Lisa!!!  Good to see you Lisa.
> 
> AND Erika - how sweet of you to go to chapel.



SOO glad to see you here!!!     Glad you are doing so well!!  


Sandra!!  I can't get over the gap on her, though.  Short sale is an owner selling under what they owe the bank, and the bank essentially "forgiving" the remainder of what they are owed.  It hits your credit pretty hard.  Bank-owned is after foreclosure, I believe.   Here, anyhow.


----------



## Ronda93

Lisa - love the operation TR!  Hope your recovery keeps speeding along.  Interesting about the placement on Nathan... never considered it can go anywhere.  Yea fitness!

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Oh no!  Don't sigh.  I'm only on happy times.    How can I get to the nurses from he!! if you're sighing already?



*no no!  Happy, contented "proud to know you" sighs.*



3DisneyKids said:


> Yes, yes, devouring EVERY word.  Silly me...I was hoping for pics to go along with this TR!
> 
> *Me too!  Lisa's fabulous camera with just the right artistic eye*
> 
> I went around the room and made EACH one say "Left side" so that they would take right freaking organ.



*By "right" I assume you mean "correct" *




lisaviolet said:


> And then of course she got one with me and my beloved walker.



*Oh please. You must share. 

And I'm with Ronda - never considered the fact that they kidney could be snuck in anywhere other than it's normal spot.  Interesting.*


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Lisa!  Loving the trip report!!! 

Nancy - way to go!  AND  I made breakfast for dinner, too!  And cleaned my living room.  So we are only half in squalor here!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Nancy - way to go!  AND  I made breakfast for dinner, too!  And cleaned my living room.  So we are only half in squalor here!



it was you who gave me the idea. And it was yummmmmyyyy!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just getting home and catching up.  Soccer Board meeting.  Did I mention that I am on our club Board now?  Yeah, soccer has pretty much taken over my life.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Loving the operation TR!  Lisa, you are amazing!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, I am loving every word! I want to be like you when I grow up.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning All
I am starting to get a cold. Yuck, I will fight this to its death, I don't have time for a cold.

No run yesterday,but I did do the elliptical. 
I am not sure about the inserts on my shoes I wore them to work yesterday to try to break them in, I need to try to run in them. 

Have a great hump day!!!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Jo - go get some zinc! Fit it girl!!!

Nancy - what did you make?  I made waffles with vanilla, cinnamon and chocolate chips!

Anyone have a good easy pork chop recipe?  I despise them but N bought some so guess what's for dinner tonight!

I will either hit yoga class after dinner or yoga and elliptical.  I need a little cross training!  TM on Thursday.


----------



## amykab

Hey all!!

Finally feeling settled in to my semi vampiric work schedule and finding time to check in here!!

Everything is good. Family, work, training. Did a fantastic 8 miles on Sunday. Having trouble getting in the short runs this week, but should be able to thursday and friday. I just did some core work. Found a buddy for my last LR this weekend. She is doing the gasparilla half in Tampa the same day as the princess. Has not trained at all! I mean she's in shape and all but no training really for this race. she and her husband scaled like 2 mountains in the middle of december up north, so I'm sure she'll finish the race. She is studying for a national licensing exam for our job. I told her I'd put that over training too. 

E- Do the ESPN 5k. The bling for that disney 5k is good from what I've seen in pictures. It is $$ for a 5k but well worth it. and not to mention a an awesome memory for you and Riley. 

Lisa-  you are a rockstar!  Love the operation report. 

Jo-I hope you fight off the cold. There are so many people sick at my work, I think I am going to start wearing a mask! 

Glad that the race shirt is white! Good for summer running! and we will stand out in our blue shirts! 

And weather. Nearly perfect. It should be hanging around for the foreseeable future.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Nancy - what did you make?  I made waffles with vanilla, cinnamon and chocolate chips!



*French toast.  Did you know that Joy of Cooking suggests flavoring your egg mixture for French Toast with rum?   And we had a fabulous fruit salad.  And bacon.  Naturally.

Pork chops - I have a really simple Jillian Michaels recipe that uses cranberry sauce, honey & frozen oj (among other things) for a glaze if you are interested.* 



amykab said:


> And weather. Nearly perfect. It should be hanging around for the foreseeable future.



* awesome news Amy!!!  Guess it's time to start thinking about what to take on the trip.*


----------



## lisaviolet

You're right Kat. 

Short sale and bank owned - with your definitions. I'm not sure what this property was - I think it might have been a short sale because he has the right to come up with the money at the last minute.  We didn't go after it - it was ridiculously small in the end.  I don't get Sandra and gap - it went over my head Kat.  I'm slow.  

And  a good thing too on firming up a deal for us - someone is protecting us up there - our *buyer* has been nothing but a pill - she firmed up but is causing crap.  So who knows.  She phoned while I was in surgery wanting an assessment after she was told emergencies only at this point - until I was out and back home.  And actually told Jean she could have a neighbour open up for her.  Whatever.  Jean let her have it.  

Our car was broken into yesterday downtown.    What the he!!.  But no huge deal - just a small window - we carry nothing of anyone would want.  Like nada.  Even the car.  

I know eh Ronda - I had no idea too on the kidney being placed in the front on the groin.  I found out the first testing and almost fell out of my chair - it'sjust so clever.  Medicine is so fascinating.  

I'm finding the house more difficult than the hospital/hotel as far as discomfort/pain.  YOu just lift things without thinking and up and down a little more difficult.  

Oh well!  I'll get used to it.  Nathan is home.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Just getting home and catching up.  Soccer Board meeting.  Did I mention that I am on our club Board now?  Yeah, soccer has pretty much taken over my life.



What is wrong with you?  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Morning All
> I am starting to get a cold. Yuck, I will fight this to its death, I don't have time for a cold.
> 
> No run yesterday,but I did do the elliptical.
> I am not sure about the inserts on my shoes I wore them to work yesterday to try to break them in, I need to try to run in them.
> 
> Have a great hump day!!!



Hope it passes Jo.  Listen to Liz.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> Jo - go get some zinc! Fit it girl!!!
> 
> Nancy - what did you make?  I made waffles with vanilla, cinnamon and chocolate chips!
> 
> Anyone have a good easy pork chop recipe?  I despise them but N bought some so guess what's for dinner tonight!
> 
> I will either hit yoga class after dinner or yoga and elliptical.  I need a little cross training!  TM on Thursday.



Just hi!   



amykab said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> 
> 
> And weather. Nearly perfect. It should be hanging around for the foreseeable future.



Oh nice.    Lucky you.  Glad to hear work is settling in.  Jackson sure is cute Amy.  Like I said - you two make cute babies.  

Nice to hear about a good run Amy.  Can't wait to follow your race.  It makes me smile thinking about last year.  It took quite awhile to understand how you were running and having a picture of every known Disney character ever.  Laughing.  I was so confused (I had no idea they were on the race course!!!!!) 



AKASnowWhite said:


> *French toast.  Did you
> ] *


*

Yum.  

For the first time on here I actually have to watch my food. Have to - whether I actually do is an entirely different story.   No exercise exercise so my body is going to go into protest soon. It's going to react.  Like what is going on?   lakjsdflkjdfl;kjasd.  Smiling.  

I did a half hour walk this morning.  But really - I'm not sure we can even classify it as walking.  I'm so bored already.  *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, r u restricted on what u can eat?

Great job on the run Amy

I just did 2 miles on my lunch not sure about my foot


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> You're right Kat.
> 
> Short sale and bank owned - with your definitions. I'm not sure what this property was - I think it might have been a short sale because he has the right to come up with the money at the last minute.  We didn't go after it - it was ridiculously small in the end.  I don't get Sandra and gap - it went over my head Kat.  I'm slow.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm finding the house more difficult than the hospital/hotel as far as discomfort/pain.  YOu just lift things without thinking and up and down a little more difficult.
> 
> Oh well!  I'll get used to it.  Nathan is home.



It's the gap in the front teeth thing that is so popular right now.  I am just not a fan.  

Sorry about the pain.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I have a question, I am still feeling my foot, (I did wear the insert today)
at about 1.75 of the 2 I did today, I knew it was there, the pain was a 3 but it was there. 
So here is my question, 
do I try for a long run (8 miles) with or without insert?
do I just do 2-3 mile runs from here on out with or without insert?

As you all know this has been a goal for over a year now, I was just starting to do some packing and I tried on my drinking shirt to find the right pants and I did not have that OMG I CAN"T WAIT feeling, 
I had the OMG, What if I can't walk..I Know that I could push myself past tired, but I don't know that I can push past the pain that I had this weekend.

What should I do?
3 weeks ago when I hit 11.5 (2.75 treadmill, 7.25 outside 1.5 treadmill)
I did not feel this pain, 
I did however have it a month ago, but I thought it was the shoes and I sent them back.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Have yet to catch up.  Just now getting in the door with all 3 kids.  What a day!

Wednesdays are always bad because it is late start for Middle School and Early Release for Elementary School...so for parents like me who have kids in both, it means you only have something like 9am - Noon without kids.  So of course, nothing gets done.  On top of that, Wednesdays means piano lessons (Cam), drum lessons (Riley), gymnastics practice (Kel), and soccer practice (Riley and Cam).  So, um, yeah.  From 2:30 - 7:30 it is just shuttling kids and waiting and shuttling kids and waiting...

Needless to say, I have a massive headache.

People who think that I am one of those parents who over-schedules my kids...that really isn't the case.  Each kid has only 1 or 2 activities at a time (for example, theater just ended for Riley so that is why he is now allowed to join a soccer league).  Of course, that means 5 or 6 activities for ME to juggle.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

and in other news...

3 new babies this afternoon.  Triplets- 2 girls, 1 boy.  Currently being referred to as Alpha, Bravo & Charlie.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> and in other news...
> 
> 3 new babies this afternoon.  Triplets- 2 girls, 1 boy.  Currently being referred to as Alpha, Bravo & Charlie.



Congrats on your new additions,
Still Goats right?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> Have yet to catch up.  Just now getting in the door with all 3 kids.  What a day!
> 
> Wednesdays are always bad because it is late start for Middle School and Early Release for Elementary School...so for parents like me who have kids in both, it means you only have something like 9am - Noon without kids.  So of course, nothing gets done.  On top of that, Wednesdays means piano lessons (Cam), drum lessons (Riley), gymnastics practice (Kel), and soccer practice (Riley and Cam).  So, um, yeah.  From 2:30 - 7:30 it is just shuttling kids and waiting and shuttling kids and waiting...
> 
> Needless to say, I have a massive headache.
> 
> People who think that I am one of those parents who over-schedules my kids...that really isn't the case.  Each kid has only 1 or 2 activities at a time (for example, theater just ended for Riley so that is why he is now allowed to join a soccer league).  Of course, that means 5 or 6 activities for ME to juggle.



I understand what you mean, 
 right now Alexa is the only one in a sport, but in the fall Alaina can start, I don't know how I am going to get 2 kids to 2 different games in 2 different levels.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Two words described my day today :  spa day!

After the past few days of work hell it was just what I needed.

Lisa - I am in awe of you.  Truly. Get better soon.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> Two words described my day today :  spa day!
> 
> After the past few days of work hell it was just what I needed.
> 
> Lisa - I am in awe of you.  Truly. Get better soon.



Nice Paula. You definitely needed a day for yourself!


----------



## HockeyKat

Jo, I will let the others chime in too, but my advice would be no long run, and perhaps even to rest completely until race day.   You are trained and ready.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jo--I'm with Kat.  The most important thing at this point is getting to the starting line healthy!  And if you have time, get to the running store and have them check your shoes.  If your shoes a truly fit properly, they shouldn't need "breaking in."  Just a short run of 2 miles before would be all you need to make sure they are right.

I'm feeling like life is a bit more manageable now.  Got through the laundry and picked up the house.  The goes a long way mentally, kwim?  Then I got caught up (mostly) with work stuff.  Tomorrow I will finish with getting caught up at work and also finish trip stuff.  I'll be there for 10 days remember, so I have a LOT to make sure is taken care of.

Jeff is over the ocean now.  Heading from Hong Kong to Cali.  He'll be there for a day or two and then home.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Paula, YAY for Spa day!! I am happy for you.

Kat, E, I did go to the run store. That is where I got the inserts, I may try to go back again this weekend and just get a new pair, but Alaina has her surgery on Friday so I don't know if I will be able to get out of the house.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Morning everyone! 

The weather here has been so amazing, I've been outside constantly, trying to enjoy it b/c I'm sure there will be more cold before spring arrives.  The birds seem to think it's actually arrived, but I know better! 

Paula, spa day sounds wonderful! 

Nancy, cute names!   Do we get to see pics?  

Today we're having a belated Valentines Day party for our homeschool group.  Last week we got snowed out, so it should be fun, especially since the kids can run around outside and get all the sugar out of their systems!  None for me, thank you, the scale budged just a tiny bit this morning and I'm not about to mess with it! 

One week for most of you girls!  Have you packed yet?  I would have already been packed with my bags at the door!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Kat, E, I did go to the run store. That is where I got the inserts, I may try to go back again this weekend and just get a new pair, but Alaina has her surgery on Friday so I don't know if I will be able to get out of the house.



*I'm in agreement on the "get there healthy" philosophy.  Do only what feels good. Short runs/walks, elliptical, rest?  Whatever it takes at this point.  You may want to keep ahead of any inflammation with preventative advil and ice! Hopefully you can get back to the store for a final shoe check.*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> One week for most of you girls!  Have you packed yet?  I would have already been packed with my bags at the door!!



*No, no packing yet for me. I did start a list though!  Enjoy your Valentines party today!  

I think I'm going to schedule a massage. My body is so insanely tight right now. *


----------



## HockeyKat

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> One week for most of you girls!  Have you packed yet?  I would have already been packed with my bags at the door!!



I am not going to pack until Monday or so when the weather forecast is more reliable.  If it seems like it's going to be shorts weather, then I have to run out and buy shorts that fit my fat behind.   

I am definitely getting lists together, though.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Packing yes.  Suitcase out, clothes in.  Not the small things but the stuff I know I won't use or need.

I am wearing yoga pants and more yoga pants!  

Also, sick.  I took zinc but man it's hitting me.  I just hope I can rest up the next few days and then get better. I have to do 10 this weekend.  Was supposed to do a short one today but I am going home and to bed I think.  Soup for dinner.  I'm beat.

I'm jealous of the spa days!  I should get a massage!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Liz sorry ur sick,.im still trying to fight it to

Have a fun party Karen, 

Yes. I started to pack , I have shorts but no shirts. 
I do have to get running shorts this weekend, I was going to run in capris,.
but i think its to warm for that.

its  60* here today, yay !


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I just threw this homeopathic stuff in my  water bottle.  Helps fight infections.  Hope it works.  Ugh.

No real shorts for me.  I'll run in capris.  If it gets too hot, like if it is supposed to be in the 80's at 9am, then I will just sweat more.  

I have my yoga pants, my Disney tshirts, my fleece, and a hoodie all ready to go!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, yoga pants, yes.  That's it.  Yoga pants, yoga capris, and running shorts.  That is 100% of what I am packing for my legs.  Multiples of each.  Tops==drinking t-shirts and tech shirts and fleece.  That's it.

Heading out for a run now...IN SHORTS!  It's in the 40s and sunny!  I'm so excited!


----------



## Ronda93

Nancy - I didn't realize goats - back to goats, right? - had multiples so frequently.  I grew up with cattle and it was an event to have twins and usually meant bottle feeding for someone.  

Jo - stop running.  The hay is in the barn.  You are trained and pushing training right now only risks the chance of injury.  Don't change too much at once... 

Looking up thread for your symptoms, I realize I overlooked you asking about my foot pain.  Mine is at the end of the muscle that goes from the shin to the inside of the foot right in front of the ankle.  When you lift your foot off the accelerator in the car, it's the one doing the lifting.  If I really lift hard, I can make it hurt, but it's getting better.  The pain has always been on the top or side, never around to the bottom.  When it was worse it seemed to involve the whole achy ankle bone pile.  The last five weeks or so for me have been a mess and I realized I was changing too many things at once.  Long runs on the TM meant legs started to ache.  Then the feet started to hurt and the hurt lasted after the run.  I flipped out and bought some Superfeet inserts.  Feet felt about the same, then some better.  Long run, more pain, but different.  More to the side of the foot.  Sharper and lasting longer.  Last weekend I removed the inserts and reverted to the setup that served me well and everything is settling down.  The feet are feeling better every day.  I think long runs and surface changes were to blame for me.

Rest.  Walk.  Light stretching.  RICE!

Paula - yeah spa day! 

E - enjoy the warm run.  It was really windy for me this morning, but balmy in the mid-50s!

Ronda


----------



## 3DisneyKids

It was so lovely out!  I decided that since it was so nice and I was in no rush, I would do a walk today.  It is in my training plan to do a least a few all-walks.  I figure I may double-back after the race and walk someone in, so I wanted to get is some good walking miles.  Bliss.

Mostly have soccer stuff sorted out now.  Phew.  It's been a crazy few days, but Riley signed his Letter of Intent last night, and once that is done, the rest gets a lot easier.  Getting that signed is the biggest hurdle.  He got his full uniform, which is an incredible amount of equipment.  They have practice uniforms...different colors for different days.  So he has 3 practice uniforms, 3 game day uniforms (home colors, away colors, and out of state colors), and warm ups.  So, yeah, we came home with a whole new wardrobe!  Of course, he wore the warm-up jacket to school today.  It's a total badge of honor.  Only 3 kids in his entire school (grades 6-8) made a state team.  So he was SO excited to go to school this morning.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda, thanks for the post my pain is the inside left arch
Up to my ankle. I think u r right, I am going to take the insert out
What will be will be next sunday, hopeing Disney magic will  help.
E, that will be me u have to double back for, u and Nancy need to work on ur story now to get back across the.finish line ha ha

Ok enough of that, tonight and tomorrow its all about alaina.


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda93 said:


> Nancy - I didn't realize goats - back to goats, right? - had multiples so frequently.  I grew up with cattle and it was an event to have twins and usually meant bottle feeding for someone.
> 
> Jo - stop running.  *The hay is in the barn.*  You are trained and pushing training right now only risks the chance of injury.  Don't change too much at once...
> 
> Looking up thread for your symptoms, I realize I overlooked you asking about my foot pain.  Mine is at the end of the muscle that goes from the shin to the inside of the foot right in front of the ankle.  When you lift your foot off the accelerator in the car, it's the one doing the lifting.  If I really lift hard, I can make it hurt, but it's getting better.  The pain has always been on the top or side, never around to the bottom.  When it was worse it seemed to involve the whole achy ankle bone pile.  The last five weeks or so for me have been a mess and I realized I was changing too many things at once.  Long runs on the TM meant legs started to ache.  Then the feet started to hurt and the hurt lasted after the run.  I flipped out and bought some Superfeet inserts.  Feet felt about the same, then some better.  Long run, more pain, but different.  More to the side of the foot.  Sharper and lasting longer.  Last weekend I removed the inserts and reverted to the setup that served me well and everything is settling down.  The feet are feeling better every day.  I think long runs and surface changes were to blame for me.
> 
> Rest.  Walk.  Light stretching.  RICE!
> 
> Paula - yeah spa day!
> 
> E - enjoy the warm run.  It was really windy for me this morning, but balmy in the mid-50s!
> 
> Ronda



  LOVED the bold.  Loved it.    Don't make me laugh Ronda - it hurts.  

Okay, let me address something.  The "awe of you" "amazed by you".  I get it and thank you BUT PLEASE KNOW that every single one of you would do the same thing if you watched someone you love suffer.  You see them change - physicallly and mentally - you see them struggle and you see how dialysis is no one's answer for a fun and free life.  And add children to the mix - children who could lose their daddies (both T and Nathan) well it's very easy.  Trust me.  I'm not belittling how draining and frustrating this has been for me at times but seriously - if it was in front of you you would do it in an instant.

Okay, done.  

So the first day.  I was blessed.  Jean wasn't.   No one did what they were supposed to and she suffered emotionally with "NO INFORMATION" on me and she knew I was out.  At the same time I was lucid enough to beg my nurse to find her.

The first doctor that had to cancel would have found her at an exact time in the waiting room. This doctor - pompous and I don't how to describe him.  But it was awful for her.  She watched everyone in the waiting room get word by phone or in person about their loved ones.


----------



## lisaviolet

So oh no I must go back.

In the reovery I felt quite nauseous and my nurse God love her put in Gravol and when that didn't work got a doctor to okay a heavier version that worked like magic.

It's da#n scary to feel like you're going to be sick with stomach muscles recently cut.  REALLY SCARY so lucky me.

So drama.  A nurse really close to me but not mine pulls out her cell and starts to argue with her ex husband.    Can we say unprofessional and irritating when you've just come to.

Yes we can.  

Did she stop when she hung up?  

Nope.  

She then tried to tell another nurse the entire drama over and over and over.  The other nurse was being good -  saying nada thinking that might shut her up.

Did it?

Nope. 

She continued and it made things awful.

I told my nurse not to get her in big trouble (meaning potentially fired or anything - I'm sure they're union and that would never happen) but she must talk to her or someone about her.  That she can't think that is okay and do it again.  My nurse just went into defending herself how she didn't engage her.  But hopefully something is done.

At this point they didn't have a bed for me.  And then one came up on the tenth and I got moved from one bed to another and wheeled away.  So excited to be out of there!!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

My floor that day was heaven.

Lovely nurses - male and female.  The male was wonderful.    Totally loving and caring.  He told me right away - within hours - that they were going to move me.    Crap.  I tried all kinds of pressure to stop this from happening.  

This floor had no TVs to rent - no phones - was modern - glass walls - was by myself in my space.  Heaven. Peaceful.  Restful.  

They got me walking around learly afternoon.  As Erika says ROCK STAR - wait is that Erika?  

Really, they were shocked .  And I did it again just before they moved me. Two or three laps or more.  My memory is fuzzy.  

I saw Nathan  during this period.  SHOCKING.    You see he lost almost 20 pounds just from my kidney doing the job.Fluids gone.   Instantly there were differences in his face. It was unreal.   You could suddenly see cheekbones again.  SHOCKING.  None of us had any idea this would all come instantly.  SHOCKING.  You see he got puffy over the years.  His face began to have no defintion.  He had a stomach.  He was an athlete in university so this was very hard for him.   People thought he was a boxer because his face was so swollen - his eyes had almost disappeared and now they were back!

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## lisaviolet

So when they moved me they told me it was between me and another patient and I won because I was doing so incredibly well.

Don't you hate when you get bad things for doing well?  

My nurse tried so hard to keep me and even visited me in my new home.

My new home was he!!.  I don't want to say too much because I don't want to go back there in my mind.

I was right at the nurses station - the main one.  No sleep.  Couldn't close the door - no air.  No sleep and no peace.

My night nurses that night - wonderful.

My day the next day - defensive and nasty.  I had confrontations with two.  Jean had a semi fight with one.  They couldn't find a doctor/area to take responsibilty for me.  The computer wouldn't let me surgeon in (because the original doctor was still attached) and he didn't do anything about it re: telling his area I was theirs.  So the poor nurse was getting "not ours" over and over.

This affected everything.  I had on oxygen for too long (they have you breathing by machine in surgery) - leg compressors (socks and this squeezing machine) - IV - catheter.  All too long - the nurses wouldn't do anytbhing because they needed doctor's instructions.

Once he came things came off. 

During these days I was only allowed ice.  NOt even water because I wasn't passing gas (huge deal - funny, eh? ).  So ice for days.  Even Nathan was on food.  

But the nurses that were awful were only one shift - it felt like YEARS.  Really.  

And my next switchover was wonderful.


----------



## lisaviolet

I'm going to make this part SHORT.  (What a surprise I FAILED!!!!!!!!)

One night I almost broke emotionally. Seriously.  And it was he!!.  It's so scary to think you're going to cry with the staples.  I can't even explain to you all the things that start with stomach muscles.

Jean had left.  Tash and Nathan's Best F and I were ready to do Jersey Shore.  

I had many many calls from friends and many of them were very emotional.  It brought out a lot in people.  And it really drained me.  Unfortunately.  Loved it but drained me.  

So I start to get words - whispering that my surgeon wants to release me.    This is Thursday night yes Jersey Shore night.  Surgery was Wednesday.  

I was doing worse instead of better because of the nurses that day.  

My surgeon was telling Nathan I was going home.  A beautiful night nurse came to me in panic about it.  She was against it.  I'm not eating.  Still hooked up to everything.  Not sleeping.  No bowel movements.  Etc.

A helplessness and anger and fear came over me.   I was angry that no one was telling me.  Helpless because every movement needed assistance.  

So I saw him the next day and asked him "did you tell MY recipient I was going home today".  He said no - of course you're not.  Whatever.  Liar.  It came from two places and the nurse told me he wrote it out.  Whatever.  

So I wanted to go but was not quite ready.

The next day I was.  Saturday.  I wasn''t ready b/c it came by surprise again but so ready because I was going CRAZY in there.  Not being dramatic - CRAZY.  THey said they would not kick me out - I could stay but I decided - my intution said hotel.  And I did that.  Did Priceline's NAMe your own price and finally slept.

Finally slept - as soon as I got there.  Head down and slept for hours after no sleep in the hospital.  Heaven.  

Just had to feel okay for the drive up here.  I made the right choice.  Tons of vistors - Jean's family - nathan's kids - Nathan's mom brought me homemade food twice. But despite being tired - lovely.  

And last note - Jean became obsessed with the Cutie.  Obsessed.    I can't even tell you how many times I heard "I must go write Lyz" - "no it's time for Lyz" "I wonder if Lyz wrote".  Too flppin' funny.     We actually had a fight one night because I wanted to leave an area and she only wanted to stay and write the Cutie.   

So much so Liz - you must stake out your spot as "your Liz" for Jean!    A love affair has begun and it's very very threatening.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AH!  Cutie Wars!  LOVE IT!

By the way, the Cutie is sick right now.  Wish her well.  Nothing major...just a vile winter bug.

Back to the report...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Nancy - I didn't realize goats - back to goats, right? - had multiples so frequently.  I grew up with cattle and it was an event to have twins and usually meant bottle feeding for someone.



*Statistically speaking, 60% of the time goats have twins - then singles slightly out number triplets.  We had twin girls tonight.  Delta and Echo.  Yes, we still have no name theme. So alphabet continues until further notice.  Besides - I kinda like the idea of Foxtrot *



3DisneyKids said:


> It was so lovely out!  I decided that since it was so nice and I was in no rush, I would do a walk today.
> 
> *nice!*
> 
> Only 3 kids in his entire school (grades 6-8) made a state team.  So he was SO excited to go to school this morning.



*wowza.  That's awsome!*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> E, that will be me u have to double back for, u and Nancy need to work on ur story now to get back across the.finish line ha ha
> 
> *ooooh!  We're good at that *
> 
> Ok enough of that, tonight and tomorrow its all about alaina.



*Good luck to Alaina tomorrow 


<sigh> and now, the craptastic news.  I pulled a muscle in my back today.  Doing nothing.  Seriously - just turning.  Standing is ok, but sitting is horrid.  Worse is standing up from a sitting position. I'm so, so hoping that it's just one of those annoying tweaks that needs a day or so to work itself out.*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> <sigh> and now, the craptastic news.  I pulled a muscle in my back today.  Doing nothing.  Seriously - just turning.  Standing is ok, but sitting is horrid.  Worse is standing up from a sitting position. I'm so, so hoping that it's just one of those annoying tweaks that needs a day or so to work itself out.*



*I love, love, love goat season!  It is second only to hog season for me.  The stories from the Cutie KILL me!

The back.  Oy.  That's like me in December when I pulled my calf muscle.  Literally doing NOTHING.  Seriously, what helped hugely was gobs and gobs of ibuprofen.  I went to the doc and they put me on a gigantic dosage.  But within 24 hours, while not cured, it was only half as bad...and then half again by the next day.*


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Jo - Please rest.  Listen to Ronda.  Kat. E.  Nancy.  Lisa.    I swear you will be fine.  Swear.  

I'm sick and I can't sleep.  Just finished a good book.

Lisa.  Loving the TR.  And I spoke to Cutie today.  We are doppelgangers, you know.  One letter separating each of our names, the whole weight in the same place thing...how we feel about making dinner.    We decided we need the Biggest Loser Ranch for our HEADS!  

So Jean loving her is Jean loving me!  I'm so not competitive! 

Nancy, can you please name the statistically interesting goats?  I never got the name of the other goat baby!!!  Or are those the real names? 

Me, I might take off work tomorrow and rest.  I will do 10 miles either Sunday or Monday.  And in a week I'll get on a plane, and whatever happens, happens.  I am slower and fatter, but by golly, maybe I can be less judgmental of myself.  That's what i really need to learn.

 to all!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

OH!!!!

I signed up for a 5k on March 12th!  I am so proud of myself for that!


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Ronda, thanks for the post my pain is the inside left arch
> Up to my ankle. I think u r right, I am going to take the insert out
> What will be will be next sunday, hopeing Disney magic will  help.
> E, that will be me u have to double back for, u and Nancy need to work on ur story now to get back across the.finish line ha ha
> 
> Ok enough of that, tonight and tomorrow its all about alaina.



Oh sorry Jo.  I missed that it was tomorrow.  Thanks Nancy.  Hug to you and her Jo.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Statistically speaking, 60% of the time goats have twins - then singles slightly out number triplets.  We had twin girls tonight.  Delta and Echo.  Yes, we still have no name theme. So alphabet continues until further notice.  Besides - I kinda like the idea of Foxtrot *
> 
> 
> 
> *wowza.  That's awsome!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Good luck to Alaina tomorrow
> 
> 
> <sigh> and now, the craptastic news.  I pulled a muscle in my back today.  Doing nothing.  Seriously - just turning.  Standing is ok, but sitting is horrid.  Worse is standing up from a sitting position. I'm so, so hoping that it's just one of those annoying tweaks that needs a day or so to work itself out.*



Yes goat stories KILL me too - for entirely different reasons.    Straight guilt. 

So sorry on the craptastic Nancy.  So sorry.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> Jo - Please rest.  Listen to Ronda.  Kat. E.  Nancy.  Lisa.    I swear you will be fine.  Swear.
> 
> I'm sick and I can't sleep.  Just finished a good book.
> 
> Lisa.  Loving the TR.  And I spoke to Cutie today.  We are doppelgangers, you know.  One letter separating each of our names, the whole weight in the same place thing...how we feel about making dinner.    We decided we need the Biggest Loser Ranch for our HEADS!
> 
> So Jean loving her is Jean loving me!  I'm so not competitive!
> 
> Nancy, can you please name the statistically interesting goats?  I never got the name of the other goat baby!!!  Or are those the real names?
> 
> Me, I might take off work tomorrow and rest.  I will do 10 miles either Sunday or Monday.  And in a week I'll get on a plane, and whatever happens, happens.  I am slower and fatter, but by golly, maybe I can be less judgmental of myself.  That's what i really need to learn.
> 
> to all!



No, I am worried about your position of "my Liz" - that's what she calls you to differentiate between me saying Liz/Lyz.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> OH!!!!
> 
> I signed up for a 5k on March 12th!  I am so proud of myself for that!



Fantastic Liz.  FANTASTIC.  You should be proud of yourself.  

Me - tough couple of days.  One step forward and then I "repull" sort of speak.  It's hard.  

I had terror for about an hour and a half yesterday.  If I explain you will think I'm a baby and ridiculous.  But I don't have my stomach muscles for so many things - they are too tender on that side.  And well let's just say - well let's not say.   I just had something that is very easy and natural that quickly became almost passing out from pain and fear.  Okay shutting up now.   

Jean is watching her Justin on CSI.  I gave her Bieber stickers for her birthday.  She's actually used them.  So laughing.  

Hi to everyone.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

SeptemberGirl said:


> .  , maybe I can be less judgmental of myself.  That's what i really need to learn.
> 
> to all!



Thats what I need to learn to  Are you feeling any better?

Lisa, I am loving every word of your TR!  I hope you pain gets better.


Can't sleep, still fight this cold, I am at about 65% better.

Ok, back to bed. 1 week from now, It will be time for my vaca!!!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Run, Walk, Crawl or Inchworm to the Finish!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Mornin' all!  (notice I didn't say "good" ) Thankfully I slept well last night - I think it's because I found a comfortable position and didn't move all night.  This morning, agony still. I'm waiting for the advil to kick in.  Standing still fine!  I can vacuum, dust, wash dishes (um yay?) but can't sit to eat breakfast?  I'd move on to heavier duty drugs, but I have to go to work.  Somehow I'm thinkin' that would be a *bad* idea *




lisaviolet said:


> Jean is watching her Justin on CSI.  I gave her Bieber stickers for her birthday.  She's actually used them.  So laughing.



*I was at the fabric store the other day and a lady was asking one of the employees if they had Justin Bieber fleece  Thankfully they did not (my most sincere apologies to Jean )  There is just something so not right about Bieber Fleece. 

Jo - hope all is going well with Alaina today 

Liz - Congrats on signing up for the 5K!  Are you feeling any better today?  OH!  And exactly one week from right this minute, we shall be landing in Orlando!  *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy crossing my fingers for u to recover fast.

They have alaina now, so its just time to wait, they say 30 mins. 
She is so brave no tears no fuss when the doc took her back.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Thanks Jo.  I talked to my boss a bit earlier - decided not to go in today.  Just not worth the risk of *real* injury.  The advil that I took doesn't seem to be touching it yet.

I'm so proud of your little trooper!   *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

sorry your advil is not working, did you try Wine? 

We are home and she is doing so good, she was crying alot when she woke up so they gave her something to make her sleeping again, she slept about 30 more mins in my arm now she is eating ice cream and watching Max and Ruby. We are all good here!
Going to try for 2 miles after I pick up Alexa.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone,

Im here...swamped...need at least 5 more hours in a day - 24 is NOT enough 

Jo - So glad to hear Alaina is doing well, very proud of her! 

Lisa - Ah Lisa. Where to start - well, I am very proud, and awed by you. I know you said that in the same situation anyone would do it, regardless Im still proud and awed to know you 
Loving the TR - tell me more about the Grey's operating theatre - please tell me there was a McDreamy, McSteamy or McOwen 

Oh, and I think ive mentioned it before (sorry Jean) The Bieber scares me. I don't understand it all. He freaks me out, theres something about him 
I think the CSI you have just watched is the 2nd episode he was in - that hasn't aired here yet - but the first one has. What is weird is before the episode came on there was an advert for something to do with Bieber and I said to DH 'That little thing there freaks me out' then low and behold, up he pops on CSI!

Nancy - Hope you start to feel better soon 
Congratulations on your new arrivals!
I think the idea of a Bieber Fleece is just wrong, and more wrong!

Liz, E, EE, Amy, Kat, Meg, Paula - Hi to you all!

C25K - We have started week 3 - Jog 90s, Walk 90s, Jog 3min, Walk 3min and repeat - we have done it 3 times this week, but will definitely need longer at it! Still loving it!

Hope everyone is having a great Friday!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Kelly!  Yes!  You put it perfectly...that little thing freaks me out!    And my kids cannot stand him!  And neither do any of their friends.  In fact, I don't know one kid who is into him, so I have no idea who/where these millions of fans are.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

3DisneyKids said:


> Kelly!  Yes!  You put it perfectly...that little thing freaks me out!    And my kids cannot stand him!  And neither do any of their friends.  In fact, I don't know one kid who is into him, so I have no idea who/where these millions of fans are.



Exactly! My cousin is the perfect age (13) to like him but she doesn't, nor do any of her friends - who are these fans?!

He has been over here for the premiere of his film (I mean, really!) and there were pictures in the paper of screaming girls with mascara all over their faces and they compared it to BeatleMania. No way, no how can that little thing be compared to the Beatles! I just don't get it


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I gotta say, that Bieber song they sang on Glee was fun!!!  Never heard it before but it was Class A pop.

Grooving to Dog Days Are Over now. "Run fast for your mother run fast for your father, run fast for your children and your sisters and your brothers".  And teary to With a Little Help From My Friends.

I'm my worse second act.  I feel like I can never measure up to myself.  But like I'd tell you all, numbers are numbers and not the measure of souls.  Like Cutie told me "Worrying about this race is not going to change the outcome".  And I told her "You have to be comfortable in your skin before you lose the weight or you'll never be comfortable after you lose the weight."

Deep thoughts.  Yes, not judging myself is my head game.  For sure.

Jo - glad your girl is doing well!

Lisa - I had a C section.  I cried over those abs for a long time, and I remember every little thing they help you do.  I feel you, girl.  You don't even notice how much small work they do.

Nancy - chiropractor?  Massage tomorrow?  I'm about to drag you down here for acu!

So does anyone really want a rundown of my clothes?  Because I am packing in earnest tonight.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Liz, Lisa, I am with you on the C section, OMG, if you had to sneeze, the worst pain ever! 

I think my foot pain has nothing to do with my shoe, I have rested for 2 days I have done nothing and I have had major pain in the inside of my left ankle, the inside of the ankle were the ball is, the pain leads down to my inside arch. I iced it, I bio freezed it, and it still hurts. Now that I know the pain has nothing to do with a running shoe, I don't know how to fix it.

Alaina is doing so good; she has been eating, and sleeping and waking up happy, then sleeping again, only tears all day was when she woke up after surgery. She is just a little rock star.. She has requested a pretty sparkly dress from Disney, the prettiest one I can find. So that is my mission.

I am rambling now, but I was thinking of my I DID IT GIFT, and I was looking at a sterling silver Mickey bracelet, has anyone gotten any jewelry from Disney?


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

3DisneyKids said:


> Kelly!  Yes!  You put it perfectly...that little thing freaks me out!    And my kids cannot stand him!  And neither do any of their friends.  In fact, I don't know one kid who is into him, so I have no idea who/where these millions of fans are.



E, my daughter and all her friends cannot STAND him!  They draw all over his face when they get magazines that have pics of him in them.   I've not run into anyone that really likes him either, it's strange! 

I'm glad Alaina is doing well!  My oldest, who is turning 17 this summer, *faints* had them when he was 2 and he was running around perfectly fine about 2 hours after the surgery, I was stunned!  And glad that we had the tubes done, I wanted to cry, he seemed so much happier almost immediately! 

Nancy, I hope you are feeling better today, I 2nd the wine suggestion!  And I'm so bad, I didn't really check in much yesterday and clearly none of you realized that it was National Wine Drinking day!    No, it really was!  So I couldn't go without celebrating.  

Due for a longer run today but my throat is scratchy.  Hopefully the coffee will perk me up enough to get out there.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Good Morning Karen, 
I hope the coffee helps, I am about done with the sickness. I am getting over a cold myself!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Morning Jo!  Glad you are getting better! I know tons of people that are sick.  Not sure if it's the weather or what??  (no clue why the temps warming up would make people sick, maybe it's not related)  I'm looking forward to running outside again today, I need to get used to it!  I know this sounds strange, but I kind of prefer the treadmill???   It seems harder to run outside, I'm having to slow myself WAY down and then feel like I'm barely moving.  I  also feel "heavier"?  I guess this is b/c I have to propel myself and the treadmill does all that work for me.  BUT, I love being outside, so I need to get with the program!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Seriously, why is EVERYONE sick???  I need to get over this and fast!

Karen - National Wine Drinking Day and you didn't tell us??? Tsk, tsk!  

Interesting on feeling heavier outside.  I TM run a lot, mostly because all my training is during winter.  I think it depends where you go.  I definitely feel lighter on tracks and paths than just the road.  Must be a surface thing.  (I bet Ronda and E have the answer!)


Jo - Jewelry.  There are some neat pieces at the Expo.  When we go, I am up for helping you decide!  You might want a 13.1 charm.  I think Paula got one last year!

Okay, any last minute packing or what to carry/what to bring thoughts?  I have seriously gone through all my clothes and cosmetics and have bags packed!  One huge Ziploc for things I'll need during the race, one smaller bag for things I'll need after...ask Kat, who is appalled by my Ziploc packing!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

SeptemberGirl said:


> .  When we go, I am up for helping you decide!  You might want a 13.1 charm.  I think Paula got one last year!
> 
> Okay, any last minute packing or what to carry/what to bring thoughts?  I have seriously gone through all my clothes and cosmetics and have bags packed!  One huge Ziploc for things I'll need during the race, one smaller bag for things I'll need after...ask Kat, who is appalled by my Ziploc packing!!!



I would love your help at the expo. Thanks, 
May I ask why ziploc? I pring a new trash bag for my dirty cloths to be put in so I can pack the trash bag back in my suit case. 
In the park carry stuff questions, the last 2 times I went to WDW (2006, 2009) I was with the kids and that ment I had a stroller and a backpack.
Now park turing by myself, I don't know what to use to carry my money, sanitizer, camera, phone. I got a wallet purse thing that I think I can use, but it does not fit the camera or sanitizer, and I don't want to use a fanny pack. Any advice, and do you think we need a poncho?

Left inside of my foot still hurts, going to try elliptical. I have to say this sucks big time its like 32* and very sunny out and I can go run. So so very sad


----------



## AKASnowWhite

DisneyGalUK said:


> Im here...swamped...need at least 5 more hours in a day - 24 is NOT enough
> 
> *Me too!*
> 
> C25K - We have started week 3 - Jog 90s, Walk 90s, Jog 3min, Walk 3min and repeat - we have done it 3 times this week, but will definitely need longer at it! Still loving it!



*Awesome Kelly!!!!*



3DisneyKids said:


> Kelly!  Yes!  You put it perfectly...that little thing freaks me out!    And my kids cannot stand him!  And neither do any of their friends.  In fact, I don't know one kid who is into him, so I have no idea who/where these millions of fans are.



*No Bieber fans 'round here either. *




SeptemberGirl said:


> But like I'd tell you all, numbers are numbers and not the measure of souls.
> 
> *I need that painted all over my house.*
> 
> Like Cutie told me "Worrying about this race is not going to change the outcome".
> 
> *Cutie is a wise woman   I think we should make that our mantra. *
> 
> Nancy - chiropractor?  Massage tomorrow?  I'm about to drag you down here for acu!




*Massage at 1:30 today.  I'm improving but still not good.  I finally talked myself into NOT walking today (was scheduled to run 5 miles this morning, but given the back pain I was going to walk instead). Then Ronda was in my head with "the hay is in the barn"  You're right Ronda. And I'm listening to you. Why is it that I find it so much easier to GIVE reasonable advice about rest and healing than to FOLLOW it myself *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I think my foot pain has nothing to do with my shoe, I have rested for 2 days I have done nothing and I have had major pain in the inside of my left ankle, the inside of the ankle were the ball is, the pain leads down to my inside arch. I iced it, I bio freezed it, and it still hurts. Now that I know the pain has nothing to do with a running shoe, I don't know how to fix it.



*Have you been taking advil for the inflamation? For my back I've been doing the presciption dose - 800mg every 8 hours for up to 8 days.  Even if the pain subsides that doesn't necessarily mean the inflamation is gone, so I'll keep at it for a few more days.*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> E, my daughter and all her friends cannot STAND him!  They draw all over his face when they get magazines that have pics of him in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy, I hope you are feeling better today, I 2nd the wine suggestion!  And I'm so bad, I didn't really check in much yesterday and clearly none of you realized that it was National Wine Drinking day!    No, it really was!  So I couldn't go without celebrating.



*ok.  How could it have possibly been National Wine Drinking Day and *I* didn't know it?   I need a do-over 

And, I did have a glass of wine Thursday night.  It didn't help the back.  Perhaps I needed a bigger glass....*



SeptemberGirl said:


> Interesting on feeling heavier outside.  I TM run a lot, mostly because all my training is during winter.  I think it depends where you go.  I definitely feel lighter on tracks and paths than just the road.  Must be a surface thing.  (I bet Ronda and E have the answer!)
> 
> *Tracks and trails tend to be springier surfaces, so you naturally have more bounce in your step.  It's easier on the body and definitely makes me feel lighter too.*
> 
> Jo - Jewelry.  There are some neat pieces at the Expo.  When we go, I am up for helping you decide!  You might want a 13.1 charm.  I think Paula got one last year!
> 
> *great idea Liz!*
> 
> Okay, any last minute packing or what to carry/what to bring thoughts?  I have seriously gone through all my clothes and cosmetics and have bags packed!  One huge Ziploc for things I'll need during the race, one smaller bag for things I'll need after...ask Kat, who is appalled by my Ziploc packing!!!



*I'm a ziploc packer too.  Love everything all neat and easy to find.  I'll pull my list and post any odd ball items that folks might forget.  Like extra safety pins.  I'll bring plenty for all.*


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Nancy, let's celebrate BELATED National Wine Drinking day today! I still have some left (unbelievably!) 



> Why is it that I find it so much easier to GIVE reasonable advice about rest and healing than to FOLLOW it myself


Well this is just the story of my LIFE!  

Ran 2.63 this morning outside.  I meant to do 3, but I was pooped!  It's like I'm having to re-train b/c outside is not at all the same for me as on the TM.  It was gorgeous out though and I LOVE my Garmin!  I even took a picture of it and posted it in my PTR.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Grrr...4 more hours and my whole world slows down.  Thank God!  Haven't gotten caught up yet.

Last night Kelly killed at the meet.  Meet Champion!  Woot!  Today we have two soccer games and a birthday party.  

Just picked Riley up from where he had a sleepover last night...the chef had just finished making them breakfast.    Yes, one of the mansion kids.  (Riley has several friends who live in bona fide mansions.  Um, yeah.)


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, for the first time in days I feel like I can breathe!

Caught up with work, check.
Birthday parties and sleepovers done, check
One soccer game down, check (and it was a win)
Gymnastics meet over, check 

Just one soccer game left to go (which should be an easy win, so no stress involved)...and then...NOTHING in my schedule for a few days!  Kids are on break, so that means MOST of their activities stop as well.  So I can focus on packing for this trip and finishing up all of the last minute plans for the second half of my trip when we are touring with two other families.


----------



## Ronda93

Good morning (just under the wire)!  Finished 16 miles.  New Ronda Distance Record!  Pace was under 12:00, which is great.  DGF had coffee and an ice bath waiting for me.  She still feels bad about those.  10 minutes shivering, a quick shower (I was rank) and off to tell you all about it.  It's warmer, but I was shocked by the headwind in the last four miles.  Slowed way down as I couldn't get warmed back up.  

Jo - so feeling for you on the foot.... sounds like it hurts all of the time?  Worse in the morning?  Worse with movement?  

Nancy - good on the massage.  Take it easy.

E - I get tired reading about your life.  

Liz - is your playlist firming up?  Seriously, Extraordinary - Liz Phair has me throwing my arms in the air!  We ARE!

Kelly - way to go on the running!  

LAST minute packing advice - haven't seen the forecast, but take a trash bag to the start.  Well placed holes and you have a cheap wind jacket.  Folded up you can sit on damp grass.  Indispensable and yet disposable!

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*16 Miles.  With a head wind.  True Goddess Ronda! 

I just had the most ah-MAZING massage.  With some bonus foot reflexology thrown in.  OMG this woman is awesome.  She basically told me I'm a hot mess  (of course she was MUCH nicer about it than that ).  Yes, my legs were tight - but equally so. From my neck to my hip my entire left side is just a big ol' knotted mass.  No wonder I hurt. <sigh>  *


----------



## lisaviolet

Jean could barely digest her breakfast with all your Bieber comments.  

Me - I don't care.  Don't love him.  Don't hate him.  He's just there.  

Kelly - it was just SO familiar - the surgical room.   The lights - the set up.    Okay, let me preface again with I've never had an operation before I sound like an absolute dodo head.    Sometimes on Grey's I go "really?  You need that MANY people in there!".

Well there were that MANY people in my room.  Surgeon, many nurses, two anethesisologists, others that I have no idea.  Loads.  But they were going into Nathan's surgery right after.  I'm sure he was wheeled in about 15 minutes before I was finished.

And Jean and I laughed in the pre-surgery waiting room because we saw so mahy groups of baby looking people  And we knew they were interns or residents.  The nurse even laughed - yes they are - they walk in packs she said.  

Good on the run Kelly - so impressive.

Nancy - I hope things go better soon.  That's so frustrating.

Liz and Jo - ouch on the C sections.  I don't know how you lift a baby too - ouch but obviously has to be done.  Obviously.  I'm straining my side incision iwth just a huge glass water bottle that I refuse to give up because I'm stubborn.  So I can't imagine.

Erika!!!  Kelly!!!  Wow.  Tell her congratulations.   

 to all.


----------



## lisaviolet

And I needed a new post for this -

I can't believe you guys are almost there!!!!  So exciting.  I can't wait.  I will probably move that weekend.  Don't close until the fourth but long story.  To where I don't know.  But regardless - I can't wait for LIVE updates. Look at me - such a hypocrite - don't take anything on vacation - no technology at all but LOVE YOUR updates.  

CAN.  NOT.  WAIT.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

3DisneyKids said:


> Last night Kelly killed at the meet.  Meet Champion!  Woot!  Today we have two soccer games and a birthday party.



Go Kelly!!! 



Ronda93 said:


> Good morning (just under the wire)!  Finished 16 miles.  New Ronda Distance Record!  Pace was under 12:00, which is great.  DGF had coffee and an ice bath waiting for me.  She still feels bad about those.  10 minutes shivering, a quick shower (I was rank) and off to tell you all about it.  It's warmer, but I was shocked by the headwind in the last four miles.  Slowed way down as I couldn't get warmed back up.
> 
> Jo - so feeling for you on the foot.... sounds like it hurts all of the time?  Worse in the morning?  Worse with movement?
> 
> Nancy - good on the massage.  Take it easy.
> 
> E - I get tired reading about your life.
> 
> Liz - is your playlist firming up?  Seriously, Extraordinary - Liz Phair has me throwing my arms in the air!  We ARE!
> 
> Kelly - way to go on the running!
> 
> LAST minute packing advice - haven't seen the forecast, but take a trash bag to the start.  Well placed holes and you have a cheap wind jacket.  Folded up you can sit on damp grass.  Indispensable and yet disposable!
> 
> Ronda



YAY Ronda!!!!!!!!  

I get tired reading about E's life, too.  And yet she sleeps less than all of us.  Crazy but true.  She's a tiny dynamo.

Trash bag - yes!!!  I will put one in my "Race Day" Ziploc!

Yes, Extraordinary is a fav - love Liz Phair  -but now it's on because it's YOUR song.  I have a song for each of us and they are always on my running mixes.  So when I hear them, I pick up my step and keep going!  Mine is Polyester Bride.  Nancy's is Sheep Go to Heaven.  Amy's is a song by a band she loves, Lucky Boys Driver.  Kelly, of course, is "Clumsy".  Lisa is "Can't Smile Without You".  EE is "I Will Survive" and Kat is "Brick House".  Hmm, who am I missing?  Jo, you need one!  Usually they just come to me! 



AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> I just had the most ah-MAZING massage.  With some bonus foot reflexology thrown in.  OMG this woman is awesome.  She basically told me I'm a hot mess  (of course she was MUCH nicer about it than that ).  Yes, my legs were tight - but equally so. From my neck to my hip my entire left side is just a big ol' knotted mass.  No wonder I hurt. <sigh>  *



I'm SO glad you went and got bodywork done!  I need to go before the race.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Paula - she is Jesse's Girl!!!

Lisa - Love the Grey's scenes, soo funny.  I remember when N and I first went to Miami and we went to the Everglades on one of those boats and we kept saying "This is SO CSI Miami!"


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi all, busy day today, I can't keep Alaina still, you would never know she had surgery. 

Ronda OMG 16 Your AMAZING     

trash bag, not a poncho?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Hi all, busy day today, I can't keep Alaina still, you would never know she had surgery.
> 
> Ronda OMG 16 Your AMAZING
> 
> trash bag, not a poncho?



Trash bag for the race day...throw away!  Poncho is another question.  I might throw one in my suitcase just in case.  OH, park bags.  Okay, I will do one of two things.  I will bring my new Vera (Lizzy in Folkloric) and use that and bring my cute Disney purse.  It's white and black and a sack bag they sell there.  I like it because it stays on my shoulder and I can carry crap in it.  I will probably end up using this all the time, because, let's face it, I carry crap.  I need a hoodie, water bottle, hairbrush (even though I have wavy hair and never actually brush it) gum, sunglasses, camera, phone, maybe a snack...



If you go on my FB, you can see pictures of this purse I am talking about.

BTW, I tried on jeans and shoes and the drinking tee and have discovered there is NO way to make that look cute or sexy, so I am going with jeans, the shirt, black flats and my Disney bag...and hoodie of course!  AND tiara!  Don't forget your tiara!!!


----------



## Ronda93

Yes, trash bag. Liz is right, you pitch it. Another thing I use is a shopping bag.  Cut down from the handles so it can go around my neck. Everything I'm not checking goes in here. There's a lot of time spent milling around and it keeps my hands free. The around the neck part is for the portapotty.  
Then you pitch it.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Jean could barely digest her breakfast with all your Bieber comments.
> 
> *sorry Jean.  Love ya honey, I just don't share your Beiber-enthusiasm *
> 
> Nancy - I hope things go better soon.  That's so frustrating.



*Thank you. And it is frustrating.  But you know what?  I'm ok with it now.  I really am.  It will be what it will be and I will do it and have a blast because of who I'm with.  My race time, like my weight, is just a number and will not define me.* 



SeptemberGirl said:


> I get tired reading about E's life, too.  And yet she sleeps less than all of us.  Crazy but true.  She's a tiny dynamo.
> 
> *"tiny dynamo".  She most certainly is!*
> 
> Nancy's is Sheep Go to Heaven.
> 
> I'm SO glad you went and got bodywork done!  I need to go before the race.



*a) I adore Cake.  And I was definitely insulted when Becca called it "old people music"  (listening to Sick of You) That child just likes to push my buttons 

b) bodywork.  I'm an idiot and I never should have waited so long. Stupid.  I could have potentially avoided this latest back fiasco if I had taken some precautionary measures.  I'm not completely new to this marathon business.  I've ALWAYS gotten regular massages throughout training. Except this time. Dumb oversight on my part.  Lesson learned.  The hard way, unfortunately.*



Ronda93 said:


> Yes, trash bag. Liz is right, you pitch it. Another thing I use is a shopping bag.  Cut down from the handles so it can go around my neck. Everything I'm not checking goes in here. There's a lot of time spent milling around and it keeps my hands free. The around the neck part is for the portapotty.
> Then you pitch it.



*huh.  Never heard of that one before.  Nifty idea Ronda.*


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Morning morning!  All this packing and trip talk is so exciting!!!!  Wish I was going!

Rhonda, you are my hero!  16 miles! 

I did 2.63 yesterday and was pooped!  Now my left leg is bugging me a bit.  It's been like this for about a week.  Seems like I go in phases where things have to hurt and then they get better?  Knees were horrible in the beginning, but are fine now.  Now it's this left leg muscle on the side right above my knee.  At least I know it will pass as well too!

Ok, so everyone tell me what your plans are.  Are all of you just going for the weekend/run or are you staying for the week following?  Are you taking your families or going solo?  I want to hear all about it!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Karen, I get that pain in my quad to, I know its because I don't strech enough.

Liz, that bag/ purse sound like just what I need. I could not find a picture.
Do you think I can find it at the hotel gift shop or do I have to go to downtown disney?

Happy Sunday.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Karen - no help with the pains, but the experts will weigh in!  

Jo - Emailing you the picture.  Under mobile uploads.  

Note: I am not that thin now.  


Need to do my 10 today.  Slept poorly last night, all freaked about the race and the 10 today....I know.  Worrying about it will not change the outcome!  I will do this last long walk and then I will come home and be done with the long walk freaking out!  Woot!  

Trying a combination of indoor track and TM.  Last year it was all TM except for a few, so this new stuff is really what gets to me. The thought of changing surfaces really does a number on my head.  

I'm still seriously editing the race mix.  That is messing with me, too.

My word.  I just have to get through the next 5 hours!!!  

Nancy - Cake is NOT old people music!!!  Oh, Becca!    When we went to see them (twice) it was a bunch of hipster frat boy kids.  Ugh.  So depressing!  I'd like some old people at shows sometimes!

Okay, off to eat peanut and toast and freak out until I hit the gym.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Good luck with your 10 Liz!  You'll do just fine.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> BTW, I tried on jeans and shoes and the drinking tee and have discovered there is NO way to make that look cute or sexy, so I am going with jeans, the shirt, black flats and my Disney bag...and hoodie of course!  AND tiara!  Don't forget your tiara!!!



*I'm in that same boat Liz.  It's definitely not cute or sexy for me either.  Ah well.  I'll be drinking and frankly won't care *



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Ok, so everyone tell me what your plans are.  Are all of you just going for the weekend/run or are you staying for the week following?  Are you taking your families or going solo?  I want to hear all about it!!



*I'm flying into Orlando early Friday and home late Tuesday.  No family, just us girls for the weekend.*



SeptemberGirl said:


> Need to do my 10 today.  Slept poorly last night, all freaked about the race and the 10 today....I know.  Worrying about it will not change the outcome!  I will do this last long walk and then I will come home and be done with the long walk freaking out!  Woot!



*Liz, you are going to do GREAT!  I'm going to walk a bit this morning as well (TM), then stretch and hope to God that things feel ok. Tonight we are going to see Shrek the Musical. *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Checked the extended forecast for Orlando.  Perfection 

Walked an hour (went for time not necessarily concerned about distance).  My approach to the race is definitely going to be a morning-of decision. 

Loved my latest play-list addition so much that I intentionally listened to it twice this morning.   F*ck You by Cee-lo Green (I went for the original version, not the less vulgar radio edition )*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Good Luck on your 10 Liz,

Nancy, hows your back?

I did the ellipitcal yesterday, foot is good today, I plan on running this afternoon. I hope,  but its nasty outside. 

I just went to kohls. had a 30% off , I got a purse thing, they call it a crossbody bag, I hope it looks ok, but it will fit all my stuff for park touring.
Now I need to finish my packing.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ronda93 said:


> Good morning (just under the wire)!  Finished 16 miles.  New Ronda Distance Record!  Pace was under 12:00, which is great.  DGF had coffee and an ice bath waiting for me.  She still feels bad about those.  10 minutes shivering, a quick shower (I was rank) and off to tell you all about it.  It's warmer, but I was shocked by the headwind in the last four miles.  Slowed way down as I couldn't get warmed back up.
> 
> 
> E - I get tired reading about your life.



*WAY TO GO on the 16!  That is my personal record, too!  Great job!  Goddess Crown for you, of course!

And yes, my life makes ME tired, too!  And as I have said before, it isn't that my kids are over-scheduled...they each just have one primary sport.  It's that I then have everything multiplied by 3!*



SeptemberGirl said:


> Yes, Extraordinary is a fav - love Liz Phair  -but now it's on because it's YOUR song.  I have a song for each of us and they are always on my running mixes.  So when I hear them, I pick up my step and keep going!  Mine is Polyester Bride.  Nancy's is Sheep Go to Heaven.  Amy's is a song by a band she loves, Lucky Boys Driver.  Kelly, of course, is "Clumsy".  Lisa is "Can't Smile Without You".  EE is "I Will Survive" and Kat is "Brick House".  Hmm, who am I missing?  Jo, you need one!  Usually they just come to me!



*Um, hello?!?!?  MISSING!  Mine is "Tubthumping" by ChumbaWumba.  I'll tell you myself since clearly my bestie has forgotten about me...*



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Checked the extended forecast for Orlando.  Perfection
> 
> Walked an hour (went for time not necessarily concerned about distance).  My approach to the race is definitely going to be a morning-of decision.
> *



*Yes, morning-of decision for sure!  That is the approach I am taking.

Karen--we learned last year that family and friends don't mix.  So this is all about US.  It's a girls-only trip.  My family, however, will arrive on the following Thursday.  So I'm with the Goddesses through Tuesday, then Wednesday I am full up with meetings (I work with the Disney College Internship Program), and then my family comes on Thursday and we stay through Monday.  So I get to be down there for 10 days!  
*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OH!  And Liz KILLED her 10!  F-ing KILLED it!  10 miles in 2:30.  She is going to be GOLDEN on race day!  And that time was with all sorts of interruptions and screw ups!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> *family and friends don't mix.  So this is all about US.  It's a girls-only trip. *



I am a bit sad leaving the girls, I have never left them before.
BUT... I am so looking forward to Craig having to do everything for 4 days.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> OH!  And Liz KILLED her 10!  F-ing KILLED it!  10 miles in 2:30.  She is going to be GOLDEN on race day!  And that time was with all sorts of interruptions and screw ups!



* way to go Liz!!!*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I am a bit sad leaving the girls, I have never left them before.
> BUT... I am so looking forward to Craig having to do everything for 4 days.



*

Back is not great.  Not complete agony like it was Thurs/Friday so at least that's improvement.  But it's got a ways to go yet.

LOVE having 30% off at Kohls.  That's so awesome Jo!*


----------



## lisaviolet

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Morning morning!  All this packing and *trip talk is so exciting!!!!  Wish I was going!*



Me too.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> I will do this last long walk and then I will come home and be done with the long walk freaking out!  Woot!



Woot.  All done!!!  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *I'm in that same boat Liz.  It's definitely not cute or sexy for me either.  Ah well.  I'll be drinking and frankly won't care *



Whatever.    Like you would actually admit when something looks cute or sexy.  And by the way neither CUTE nor SEXY changes with a small little smidgen in size change.  But yes - yes it's about your head - I know.

I know CUTE and SEXY Nancy.  



3DisneyKids said:


> *WAY TO GO on the 16!  That is my personal record, too!  Great job!  Goddess Crown for you, of course!
> 
> And yes, my life makes ME tired, too!  And as I have said before, it isn't that my kids are over-scheduled...they each just have one primary sport.  It's that I then have everything multiplied by 3!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Um, hello?!?!?  MISSING!  Mine is "Tubthumping" by ChumbaWumba.  I'll tell you myself since clearly my bestie has forgotten about me...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, morning-of decision for sure!  That is the approach I am taking.
> 
> Karen--we learned last year that family and friends don't mix.  So this is all about US.  It's a girls-only trip.  My family, however, will arrive on the following Thursday.  So I'm with the Goddesses through Tuesday, then Wednesday I am full up with meetings (I work with the Disney College Internship Program), and then my family comes on Thursday and we stay through Monday.  So I get to be down there for 10 days!
> [/COLO*


*
10 days.  What if I am down there on day ten or eleven.    Wouldn't that be funny Erika?    No no concrete plans just a thinkin'.  I have potential air for our March Break (PIT $79!!!!) that I might keep and I need a place to live so why not WDW for a bit?  But must feel okay because of medical insurance issues




3DisneyKids said:



			OH!  And Liz KILLED her 10!  F-ing KILLED it!  10 miles in 2:30.  She is going to be GOLDEN on race day!  And that time was with all sorts of interruptions and screw ups!
		
Click to expand...


Love it.  Way to go Liz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



cantwaitvaca09 said:



			I am a bit sad leaving the girls, I have never left them before.
BUT... I am so looking forward to Craig having to do everything for 4 days.    

Click to expand...


OMG.  Made my day.  SO made my day.  

Just got my staples out.  Tried to pull one out myself yesterday just for the fun of it  but Jean started screaming at me.    Can you see how bored I am?  

AND - sighing very loudly - I got the same clinic doctor to check my urine because I felt something wasn't right and I have a bladder infection.  I asked at the hospital don't you want to check my urine before you let me go?  NOPE.  No urine check.  Yes I know bladder infection is nothing AND VERY COMMON occurrence for many - but it's not comforting to say the least in my situation and if I hadn't found it. At 16 I had one misdiagnosed - became a UTI and I was hospitalized when it arrived at my kidneys.  So I know nothing big but you know not comforting right now.   Thank God I"m very intuitive - no huge signs - pain hard to tell b/c of other pain in the area -  just felt something wasn't right. I guess it was probably from the catheter.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> 10 days.  What if I am down there on day ten or eleven.    Wouldn't that be funny Erika?    No no concrete plans just a thinkin'.  I have potential air for our March Break (PIT $79!!!!) that I might keep and I need a place to live so why not WDW for a bit?  But must feel okay because of medical insurance issues
> 
> *aw, seriously?  I mean really.  I'd be happy for YOU and all, but super sad for ME! *
> 
> 
> Just got my staples out.  Tried to pull one out myself yesterday just for the fun of it  but Jean started screaming at me.    Can you see how bored I am?
> 
> * oh Lisa! I'd scream at you too! (then I'd likely pass out.  The thought of it alone makes me cringe)*
> 
> AND - sighing very loudly - I got the same clinic doctor to check my urine because I felt something wasn't right and I have a bladder infection.



*Thank goodness you had that checked!  You certainly don't need that getting out of control right now!*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa,I am happy to hear Jean stoped you, Bladder infection on top of everything, you poor thing

WAY TO GO LIZ!!  


4 miles done is just under an hour 57:58
My arch started to hurt just as I was finishing, I am going to shower and strech.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Thank goodness you had that checked!  You certainly don't need that getting out of control right now!*



Oh crap - inside quotes.  CRAPOLA.  

Nancy - I would do anything to be at your race - really. Honestly. I hope that is clear.  ANYTHING.    I'm taking a HUGE RISK even entering the US with medical insurance if something happens if I go from the March 13-19 or so.  I don't know if I'm keeping that one and I thought maybe I could go as early as the 7/8 which would put me near Erika time.  I have to watch it day by day.  It's the AP that is taunting me - AP plus DVC huge taunt - no money needed.  I eat on nada at WDW.  Really.  Jean and I have come home after spending $200 (on everything not just food)  at the high end.  

re the insurance - if something happens they do anything not to pay and to be over there a month after surgery when my recovery is siix weeks minimum well very risky.  My thought is to take a cab to the airport and get on a plane immeidiately if I felt even a stomachache. 

I'll see how I feel right up to the last minute.  I would hate to be here and have the opportunity and feel fantastic but no go with no money being put out.  Flights are nonsense that I have with SW.  Just straight SW nonsense.  

Jo - good on the run.  Can't wait to see your results.  Can't wait.  YOU should be SO proud of yourself.

NBA weekend continues -  - although ALL-STAR SATURDAY NIGHT IS MY FAVOURITE!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

lisaviolet said:


> Jo - good on the run.  Can't wait to see your results.  Can't wait.  YOU should be SO proud of yourself.
> 
> NBA weekend continues -  - although ALL-STAR SATURDAY NIGHT IS MY FAVOURITE!!!



Thank you Lisa,

Umm, did I read right, that you are going to WDW in a few weeks?
After you just had major surgery?


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi Everyone...

I am home from Boston and I am feeling so refreshed.  After not working the last three days I could so get used to not working at all.  Sadly, I have not won the lottery yet so it is back to work for me tomorrow.  Thankfully, I have lots to keep me busy tomorrow.  Our crane is broken so we have three cranes arriving tomorrow to fix it.  Two small cranes to put the one big crane together and that one will take the really big crane apart.  Whee...

I am getting so excited for our Team Goddess!  Please everyone stay healthy and safe travels.  We want you all to arrive at the start line in top form.  It is killing me that I won't be there with you all next week at Jellyrolls drinking and celebrating the new bling.  

Jo - I bought a charm necklace from the Expo and I just love it!  I think it was from I-charm?  They had all sorts of things and packages for the princess.  One of the charms has 13.1 on it, the other has my initial and then it has a little crystal.  I chose blue because it is my birthstone and it was the color of our Team Goddess shirts last year.  The three charms and the chain were about $50. total and they were all sterling silver.  My project engineer surprised me with a charm from a different company when I got back that had the date of the event and a tiara on it.  I cried when I opened it as it was so thoughtful.  I'll be wearing it next weekend in honor of all of you.  Take care of that foot!

E - way to go Kelly!  Such a talented family you have.  Enjoy the 'rest' this week.  Hope the packing goes well.

Liz - way to rock your 10 miles!  You are going to be awesome at the race.

Nancy - take care of that back.  I hear you on the more regular massages.  I need to find a way to squeeze those in as well.

Kelly - whoo hoo on your C25K progress.  So proud of you.

EE - When do you leave for the drive to WDW?

Amy - I saw on FB that you were wearing your tiara at work.  I so need to find a way to do that.  Hmm...

Ronda - running outside already.  So jealous.  We have way to much snow for that yet.  I just look longingly at my bike these days.

Karen - I was one of those who mixed a family trip with the 1/2 marathon trip last year.  I so don't recommend it as you can't be everywhere at once and you always end up dissappointing someone as well as yourself.  I love my family and was so happy that they were there to support me, but...

Lisa - um - WTH are you doing taking your own staples out?  Not cool...  not suprsing for you, but I am with Jean on this one.  Please be smart about the idea of your upcoming travel plans.  We don't want anything happening to you.

Kat - how were the hockey games?

Meg - are you still out there?  Haven't heard from you in a while.  Hope all is well.

Rob - how are things with you?

Hi to anyone that I may have missed.  Off to call it a night.  Have to be at work at 5:30 tomorrow morning.  Yikes - what a way to start back after a mini vacation.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Whew - thought the DIS lost my post.  That would not have been cool.  Perhaps I still have some good karma left after all.


----------



## HockeyKat

I am claiming thread bankruptcy.  Totally exhausted.  

This weekend the women's hockey org that I am part of hosted a tournament here in Raleigh, at a rink about 25 min from my house.  

I worked the table 7-9PM on Friday night, kept score for the 9:15PM game, and then played a 10:45PM game (10-0 loss).   

Saturday was a 10:30AM game (4-2 loss) followed by a nice nap, then I kept score for the 9:15PM game and played the 10:45PM game (3-0 loss).   

Today, we had an 8:15AM game (2-1 loss) and then I kept score for the 9:45AM game.   Came home, did laundry, took a 2 hour nap, and had a 6:30PM normal house league game (7-5 win).  


The worst of the weekend was getting home last night at 1AM and then having to be back at the rink at 7:45AM.  

Unfortunately, the farthest I have gone as far as running goes is the almost 9 miles from last weekend.   No way I could fit a long run in this weekend.  Tomorrow night is more hockey, and I may try to fit in one more short run before Thursday's flight... 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## lisaviolet

Paula!!!  

I WILL NOT even think of entering the US until I've felt "okay" for a time before.  My only partially set dates - and that's only air which I'll take in a voucher in an instant if I feel unsettled - are mid March and I should be F.I.N.E fine  by then.  So I will not be stupid.  There is not a DVC studio available anyway.  So I won't go spending money.  I will probably be waiting for the seven days before to grab any cancellations.  

Paula - so glad to hear you got a refresher.  I've really missed you.  

As for the staples - if you saw how ripe for the picking they had become - very pushed out - you might understand my excitement just to pull one out.  I refrained.  

Ms. Kat - holy cow. What a schedule.   I thought of you a lot this weekend.  They had an Olympic recap and well enough said.   

I got temporary housing tonight - we are waiting to buy because the buyer here is been so ridiculously irritating and we simply don't trust her enough - we need to close first because of her issues just to feel "okay". But housing!   Finally!  It's a former student of Jon's (Jean's brother).  Funny to call him former student - he's 35.    Gosh some of my first students are about that age.  SCARY boys and girls.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> I am claiming thread bankruptcy.  Totally exhausted.
> 
> This weekend the women's hockey org that I am part of hosted a tournament here in Raleigh, at a rink about 25 min from my house.
> 
> I worked the table 7-9PM on Friday night, kept score for the 9:15PM game, and then played a 10:45PM game (10-0 loss).
> 
> Saturday was a 10:30AM game (4-2 loss) followed by a nice nap, then I kept score for the 9:15PM game and played the 10:45PM game (3-0 loss).
> 
> Today, we had an 8:15AM game (2-1 loss) and then I kept score for the 9:45AM game.   Came home, did laundry, took a 2 hour nap, and had a 6:30PM normal house league game (7-5 win).
> 
> 
> The worst of the weekend was getting home last night at 1AM and then having to be back at the rink at 7:45AM.
> 
> Unfortunately, the farthest I have gone as far as running goes is the almost 9 miles from last weekend.   No way I could fit a long run in this weekend.  Tomorrow night is more hockey, and I may try to fit in one more short run before Thursday's flight...
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!


'

Yeah for capping it off with a WIN.  Yeah for that, eh Kat?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ummm, Lisa....

I leave on the 7th...*ducking for cover from flying objects*

Seriously, how many times have we missed by ONE freaking day?!?!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Moring All.

Paula, I am so happy you had a nice weekend, and I will be looking for those charms, thanks..

Kat, WOW Busy weekend, Yay for ending it with a win! 

Its back to work for me this morning YUCK 
I wish I could call in sick til Friday..


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Morning Jo and everyone else to follow!  

Kat, you need a weekend from your weekend!  Shew!  I was tired just reading it.  

Good job on the 10 Liz!! 

Paula, makes sense about the family.  Rey & I actually intend on having a long weekend all to ourselves next year at the Princess!  We never had a honeymoon, and have never gone away alone in the 20 years we've been together!  I wanted to get away this year for our Anniversary, but we really couldn't pull it off with a family vacation and a friends wedding we are going to in November...although that will be alone, so we'll actually get TWO trips away in less than a year!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Snowing this morning!  It's been a while since I've said that  No school due to the President's Day holiday, so no impact on the kids 

I'm going to attempt a run this morning.  I have 8 miles on my schedule, but I'm going to see how the body feels.  At this point, I think the discomfort is just that.  Discomfort, as opposed to injury. 

I think my official pre-trip freakout has begun. Lists to do. My lists have lists.

*Paula* - so glad you had a fabulous weekend!  Have fun playing with the cranes today!  I hope it goes off without a hitch.

*Lisa* -  absolutely take care of yourself.  I can't even imagine what a logistical nightmare international healthcare could get to be!  And  on finding the temporary housing!  Is said housing getting you back downtown?

*Karen* - after 20 years I think you guys have definitely earned some time alone!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Good morning Karen, 

Nancy , good luck on ur run, take care on that back.

I am in total pre trip freak out.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Liz, you are going to do GREAT!  I'm going to walk a bit this morning as well (TM), then stretch and hope to God that things feel ok. Tonight we are going to see Shrek the Musical. *



How was Shrek?



3DisneyKids said:


> OH!  And Liz KILLED her 10!  F-ing KILLED it!  10 miles in 2:30.  She is going to be GOLDEN on race day!  And that time was with all sorts of interruptions and screw ups!



Okay, killed might be exaggerating it.  But I am glad it's over.  Hopefully I can start sleeping at night again!

And of course I didn't forget your song...just didn't type it out.  But if you have ever listened to it, it's totally self explanatory!  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I am a bit sad leaving the girls, I have never left them before.
> BUT... I am so looking forward to Craig having to do everything for 4 days.



I feel sad leaving Em, too.  Especially since she doesn't get to go to WDW this year!  BUT do I want them there?  Eh, not so much.  



lisaviolet said:


> Whatever.    Like you would actually admit when something looks cute or sexy.  And by the way neither CUTE nor SEXY changes with a small little smidgen in size change.  But yes - yes it's about your head - I know.
> 
> I know CUTE and SEXY Nancy.
> 
> 
> Just got my staples out.  Tried to pull one out myself yesterday just for the fun of it  but Jean started screaming at me.    Can you see how bored I am?
> 
> AND - sighing very loudly - I got the same clinic doctor to check my urine because I felt something wasn't right and I have a bladder infection.  I asked at the hospital don't you want to check my urine before you let me go?  NOPE.  No urine check.  Yes I know bladder infection is nothing AND VERY COMMON occurrence for many - but it's not comforting to say the least in my situation and if I hadn't found it. At 16 I had one misdiagnosed - became a UTI and I was hospitalized when it arrived at my kidneys.  So I know nothing big but you know not comforting right now.   Thank God I"m very intuitive - no huge signs - pain hard to tell b/c of other pain in the area -  just felt something wasn't right. I guess it was probably from the catheter.



Lisa, you know I think I am cute and sexy all the time, so trust me when I say there is no sexy in this shirt.  But I designed it, so that's my fault!  

Girl next door cute, sure.  I'll have to work on rocking that.  I usually go for hot mom.  




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Lisa,I am happy to hear Jean stoped you, Bladder infection on top of everything, you poor thing
> 
> WAY TO GO LIZ!!
> 
> 
> 4 miles done is just under an hour 57:58
> My arch started to hurt just as I was finishing, I am going to shower and strech.



Awesome Jo!!!!  



lisaviolet said:


> Nancy - I would do anything to be at your race - really. Honestly. I hope that is clear.  ANYTHING.    I'm taking a HUGE RISK even entering the US with medical insurance if something happens if I go from the March 13-19 or so.  I don't know if I'm keeping that one and I thought maybe I could go as early as the 7/8 which would put me near Erika time.  I have to watch it day by day.  It's the AP that is taunting me - AP plus DVC huge taunt - no money needed.  I eat on nada at WDW.  Really.  Jean and I have come home after spending $200 (on everything not just food)  at the high end.
> 
> re the insurance - if something happens they do anything not to pay and to be over there a month after surgery when my recovery is siix weeks minimum well very risky.  My thought is to take a cab to the airport and get on a plane immeidiately if I felt even a stomachache.
> 
> I'll see how I feel right up to the last minute.  I would hate to be here and have the opportunity and feel fantastic but no go with no money being put out.  Flights are nonsense that I have with SW.  Just straight SW nonsense.



Seriously.  Take care of yourself.  Get your butt down there next year, and we'll call it even, okay?  



goofyfan-12 said:


> Whew - thought the DIS lost my post.  That would not have been cool.  Perhaps I still have some good karma left after all.



Your post was lovely, and I'm so glad the DIS didn't lose it!!!  How's Jesse?  I thought of him as I listened to your song yesterday!



HockeyKat said:


> I am claiming thread bankruptcy.  Totally exhausted.
> 
> This weekend the women's hockey org that I am part of hosted a tournament here in Raleigh, at a rink about 25 min from my house.
> 
> I worked the table 7-9PM on Friday night, kept score for the 9:15PM game, and then played a 10:45PM game (10-0 loss).
> 
> Saturday was a 10:30AM game (4-2 loss) followed by a nice nap, then I kept score for the 9:15PM game and played the 10:45PM game (3-0 loss).
> 
> Today, we had an 8:15AM game (2-1 loss) and then I kept score for the 9:45AM game.   Came home, did laundry, took a 2 hour nap, and had a 6:30PM normal house league game (7-5 win).
> 
> 
> The worst of the weekend was getting home last night at 1AM and then having to be back at the rink at 7:45AM.
> 
> Unfortunately, the farthest I have gone as far as running goes is the almost 9 miles from last weekend.   No way I could fit a long run in this weekend.  Tomorrow night is more hockey, and I may try to fit in one more short run before Thursday's flight...
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!



Thank God it's over!  And you will be fine race day.  More than fine.

Thank you for all the 10 mile well wishes!!!  Let's hope the Nike + isn't lying, because if it is, I am screwed!    Nha, I think it's on.  It matched my friend's Garmin for a 5 miler, we will see how it does on race day!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Good morning Karen,
> 
> Nancy , good luck on ur run, take care on that back.
> 
> I am in total pre trip freak out.



Tell me about your freak out.  I am the Queen of Freakouts!  Talk to me!



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Good job on the 10 Liz!!
> 
> Paula, makes sense about the family.  Rey & I actually intend on having a long weekend all to ourselves next year at the Princess!  We never had a honeymoon, and have never gone away alone in the 20 years we've been together!  I wanted to get away this year for our Anniversary, but we really couldn't pull it off with a family vacation and a friends wedding we are going to in November...although that will be alone, so we'll actually get TWO trips away in less than a year!



Thanks, Karen!

Yes, you should definitely do a long weekend away, just the two of you!  I think that is so important for couples.

One day N and E will come down to see me do the Princess...maybe if I ever run it.  But not when I go and not with my friends.   No one gets my attention then.  I'm split and it sucks!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> How was Shrek?



It was a lot of fun!  The theatre was seriously overloaded with girl scouts.  Hundreds of them.  Now, if they had brought me cookies I may not have found them so irritating  But it was a great show, great costumes (because of course I notice these things )


Has anybody looked to see where it is we sign up to have text messages sent to people during the race?  I'm sure there is info on it somewhere.  I just haven't looked for it yet.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Send info on race updates via ema to much to post from my phone.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Liz, my freaking out right now is all the.what ifs . Trying hard to block them out
Hopeing that once I get to fl I will be more clam


----------



## SeptemberGirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Liz, my freaking out right now is all the.what ifs . Trying hard to block them out
> Hopeing that once I get to fl I will be more clam



What are you what ifs?  We can help!  Type when you have time.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

SeptemberGirl said:


> And of course I didn't forget your song...just didn't type it out.  But if you have ever listened to it, it's totally self explanatory!



OMG, I have my song on my play list in three different places.    And last year it was awesome as it came on as I was coming through MK!

Kids are on break, so we are having a fun day.  Bowling with two of my besties whose kids are best friends with my kids and all of that.  So it'll be fun.

Cammie got her cast off this morning, so she is super happy.

Found out this morning that Jeff is back on plane tomorrow for NC.  Just till Friday.  Which is good considering I leave Saturday.

Jo--I NEVER leave my kids.  This will be only the 4th time ever, and my oldest is nearly 12.  So I get it.  And 3 of the trips have been with this crew.  It's really hard for me, but SO worth it.

Ok, off to bowl!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Did 3.1 again today!    As I was leaving the gym, I saw there there is a 4 mile run at the end of March and it's chip timed! (rare out here where I live) I really want to register, but I'M SCARED!!!!   First off, I've never done 4 miles, second, I'll be all alone, third, what if I can't do it?...fourth...fifth...uh...anyone ever get scared before signing up for their first race???


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Great job on the run, Karen!

Um, hello?  I get nervous before EVERY race.  Even a little 5k.  Listen, these days my SHORTEST runs are 3.8.  I never go less than that.  And I *still* stress on race day for a 5k.  Relax, breathe. 

Now, what are you stressed about?  For me, it is always about time.  I am competitive enough and have enough of an ego that my issue is always about not wanting to come in too close to the end/dead last.  So I always look at the previous year's race results.  If it is chip timed, they will be available online.

Is your stress just about finishing?  Then that can be dealt with, too.  You just did 3.1 today.  If you had to, could you have walked the last mile?  If so, then you are already ready for the 4 miler and you can definitely do it and I would say sign up!

As for being along...all of your training is alone, right?  So you can totally do this.  Most of my races have been alone, including my first two Halfs.  And at most this 4-miler will take you an hour.  ONE HOUR.  You can be on your own for an hour, right?  Of course you can!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

E, I think the alone thing is more of going by myself and not knowing what I'm doing, where to line up, how things work at a race, etc.  I actually love the solitude of running, but I think I'm nervous about looking like a noob or being the slowest, fattest, etc. at the race.  As for time, yes, I'm competitive to a point, but mostly with myself.  I kind of compete with myself?  Hard to explain.  Yes, I could have walked to 4 today, but I would have been disappointed if I had, so I guess it is about time/competition to a point.  If I were at Disney, I think I would be less worried and soaking up the atmosphere, but if I'm just running a 4 mile race and it's timed, I don't want to come in dead last!


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Ummm, Lisa....
> 
> I leave on the 7th...*ducking for cover from flying objects*
> 
> Seriously, how many times have we missed by ONE freaking day?!?!



Well I'm freaking out one too many people with the dates so it will probably be nope.  I'm sad.  A tad.  I also had the option of going to Virginia - Williamsburg which I've been a millionn times and ADORE - but still it's complicated.  Getting any medical assistance for any reason easy as pie.  Geting the insurance to pay up because of my situation too risky.  



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Morning Jo and everyone else to follow!
> 
> Kat, you need a weekend from your weekend!  Shew!  I was tired just reading it.
> 
> Good job on the 10 Liz!!
> 
> Paula, makes sense about the family.  Rey & I actually intend on having a long weekend all to ourselves next year at the Princess!  We never had a honeymoon, and have never gone away alone in the 20 years we've been together!  I wanted to get away this year for our Anniversary, but we really couldn't pull it off with a family vacation and a friends wedding we are going to in November...although that will be alone, so we'll actually get TWO trips away in less than a year!



Well at least you have the wedding. Here's to some couple time.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> Snowing this morning!  It's been a while since I've said that  No school due to the President's Day holiday, so no impact on the kids
> 
> I'm going to attempt a run this morning.  I have 8 miles on my schedule, but I'm going to see how the body feels.  At this point, I think the discomfort is just that.  Discomfort, as opposed to injury.
> 
> I think my official pre-trip freakout has begun. Lists to do. My lists have lists.
> 
> *Paula* - so glad you had a fabulous weekend!  Have fun playing with the cranes today!  I hope it goes off without a hitch.
> 
> *Lisa* -  absolutely take care of yourself.  I can't even imagine what a logistical nightmare international healthcare could get to be!  And  on finding the temporary housing!  Is said housing getting you back downtown?
> 
> *Karen* - after 20 years I think you guys have definitely earned some time alone!



No, not downtown Nancy.  Yet! But way closer.   Buying - or if we decide to rent - downtown for sure.  Want back into our mortgage - so penalty will come back within three months.  So this is really temporary.  

Your lists have lists.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> Lisa, you know I think I am cute and sexy all the time, so trust me when I say there is no sexy in this shirt.  But I designed it, so that's my fault!
> 
> Girl next door cute, sure.  I'll have to work on rocking that.  I usually go for hot mom.
> 
> 
> 
> !



So funny.    I was actually going to type that Liz must still think she's sexy.    She's Liz.  Boy that must be some top.  

 The meds - infection meds - are making me feel beyond AWFUL.  Naseous.  Crapola.  Crap.  Crap.  Crap.  I can't even get out "at least I have legs".   But I did think of Liz especially - when there is cancer - how awful it must be to feel so incredibly naseous during chemo/radiation.  That must be incredibly difficult.

 I'm just feeling down today.  Probably lack of intense exercise too - I so need that for my mental health.  

Okay, off.    to all.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> E, I think the alone thing is more of going by myself and not knowing what I'm doing, where to line up, how things work at a race, etc.  I actually love the solitude of running, but I think I'm nervous about looking like a noob or being the slowest, fattest, etc. at the race.  As for time, yes, I'm competitive to a point, but mostly with myself.  I kind of compete with myself?  Hard to explain.  Yes, I could have walked to 4 today, but I would have been disappointed if I had, so I guess it is about time/competition to a point.  If I were at Disney, I think I would be less worried and soaking up the atmosphere, but if I'm just running a 4 mile race and it's timed, I don't want to come in dead last!



Ugly Stepsister Syndrome!  

Well, it's like cocktail parties.  Everyone else feels the same way.  Or has at one point.  I have a Second Act issue - I feel like I can't compete with myself in my Second Acts.  Oh my word, what crazy monkey told me that?  Don't listen to it! 

You will not know how things work but you will learn.  You have to do something for the first time at some point, so why not now?  Could Ray and the kids drive you?  Just so you felt that comfort?  I made N do that once for me.



lisaviolet said:


> So funny.    I was actually going to type that Liz must still think she's sexy.    She's Liz.  Boy that must be some top.
> 
> The meds - infection meds - are making me feel beyond AWFUL.  Naseous.  Crapola.  Crap.  Crap.  Crap.  I can't even get out "at least I have legs".   But I did think of Liz especially - when there is cancer - how awful it must be to feel so incredibly naseous during chemo/radiation.  That must be incredibly difficult.
> 
> I'm just feeling down today.  Probably lack of intense exercise too - I so need that for my mental health.
> 
> Okay, off.    to all.



I have crazy self esteem on one hand and crazy lack of it in other places!   Seriously, i feel hot in tank tops...this is a boy shirt.  Not in a good way.  Again, blame me!  If I had high heels I could work it out, but I'm not that committed, you know?  

Oh, babe.  I HATE feeling nauseous - my least favorite feeling ever.  I am so sorry you are feeling that.  Does eating crackers help?  Chewing lots of Tums?

Emily just said my shoes are having a little party in my room.  I promised her if she was good then she could play with my shoes.  So I better go see what the ruckus is about!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Karen, I have to tell you the story of my 4 mile race.
First started from being fat lazy @$$ in Dec 2009 to signing up for my first 5K in April 2010, in my training I tried to go for 4 miles and I could not, I had to have my hubby come get me. He was like "what are you thinking going that far, you have only done 2 miles" anyway, I finished my first 5K in 52 mins in the pouring rain, the following week there was a 4 miles race, I was on a runner high so I signed up. HA.  there were about 50 runners, all real runners and me. I was dead last, dead last. The ambulance was behind me the whole time. I have to say I cried.Then I came home and ordered me a WISH shirt.  But, I think about that race often.
And if I never ever tried to run in the first place then I would never be almost on my way to WDW to meet some most fabulous woman.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Karen, I have to tell you the story of my 4 mile race.
> First started from being fat lazy @$$ in Dec 2009 to signing up for my first 5K in April 2010, in my training I tried to go for 4 miles and I could not, I had to have my hubby come get me. He was like "what are you thinking going that far, you have only done 2 miles" anyway, I finished my first 5K in 52 mins in the pouring rain, the following week there was a 4 miles race, I was on a runner high so I signed up. HA.  there were about 50 runners, all real runners and me. I was dead last, dead last. The ambulance was behind me the whole time. I have to say I cried.Then I came home and ordered me a WISH shirt.  But, I think about that race often.
> And if I never ever tried to run in the first place then I would never be almost on my way to WDW to meet some most fabulous woman.



Totally amazing story!!!  You should be SO proud of yourself, Jo!  The point is not that you were last in that race, but that you STARTED!!!  Right?  

Wish motto!  

Don't you look back on it, and think how far you have come?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

SeptemberGirl said:


> Totally amazing story!!!  You should be SO proud of yourself, Jo!  The point is not that you were last in that race, but that you STARTED!!!  Right?
> 
> Wish motto!
> 
> Don't you look back on it, and think how far you have come?



Thanks Liz, and I do look back and say wow. but the "girl picked last" part of me thinks.. you still got a long way to go. 

I did bring up to Craig the other day how, I told him last year that I was going to the race, I was reading all of your trip report and I was tell him all about it, he was like OK whatever, if you can run that far we will find away to pay for you to go. and here I come.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I just can't belive its days away!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Karen, I have to tell you the story of my 4 mile race.
> First started from being fat lazy @$$ in Dec 2009 to signing up for my first 5K in April 2010, in my training I tried to go for 4 miles and I could not, I had to have my hubby come get me. He was like "what are you thinking going that far, you have only done 2 miles" anyway, I finished my first 5K in 52 mins in the pouring rain, the following week there was a 4 miles race, I was on a runner high so I signed up. HA.  there were about 50 runners, all real runners and me. I was dead last, dead last. The ambulance was behind me the whole time. I have to say I cried.Then I came home and ordered me a WISH shirt.  But, I think about that race often.
> And if I never ever tried to run in the first place then I would never be almost on my way to WDW to meet some most fabulous woman.



Wow!  So inspiring!   Hopefully it won't be like that for me, but if it were, I would think of your story and keep running! I did look up this race from last year and there were TONS of people who ran/walked at 18:00, so I think I'll be good.  

Rey & the kids may come IF he's home.  He's a truck driver, so he's gone for a few weeks at a time.  Next time he's due home is in 2 weeks on my birthday!  If he's not home, I'll be good, I'll just email the people in charge and ask all my questions so I don't feel like an idiot not knowing where to go and what to do.  

So it's official, I registered!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Thanks Liz, and I do look back and say wow. but the "girl picked last" part of me thinks.. you still got a long way to go.
> 
> I did bring up to Craig the other day how, I told him last year that I was going to the race, I was reading all of your trip report and I was tell him all about it, he was like OK whatever, if you can run that far we will find away to pay for you to go. and here I come.



We all started feeling like the fat girl picked last...we were all strangers.  And we all had to do a first race.  Heck, I still feel like a newbie.  The guy at the running store today (horrible blisters!) gave me a little pep talk - like, wow, great pace!  And, awesome that you are doing this, you know how many people never even start?  It made me feel less of a loser.  

I could go on about how I weigh more and am less in shape (but not by much!) from last year, but what's the point?  I'm here.  I'm going to do it.  It's going to be fun!  I have to focus on what I DID do.  I survived an awful few months (from Sept to Jan).  I am still 25 lbs down.  I took a very bad place in my life and got myself to this starting line.  I have to be proud of that.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Wow!  So inspiring!   Hopefully it won't be like that for me, but if it were, I would think of your story and keep running! I did look up this race from last year and there were TONS of people who ran/walked at 18:00, so I think I'll be good.
> 
> Rey & the kids may come IF he's home.  He's a truck driver, so he's gone for a few weeks at a time.  Next time he's due home is in 2 weeks on my birthday!  If he's not home, I'll be good, I'll just email the people in charge and ask all my questions so I don't feel like an idiot not knowing where to go and what to do.
> 
> So it's official, I registered!



Good for you!!!  We will be here to cheer you on.

And yes, isn't Jo so brave for sharing her story and doing what she has done?  I am SO proud of her!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

SeptemberGirl said:


> We all started feeling like the fat girl picked last...we were all strangers.  And we all had to do a first race.  Heck, I still feel like a newbie.  The guy at the running store today (horrible blisters!) gave me a little pep talk - like, wow, great pace!  And, awesome that you are doing this, you know how many people never even start?  It made me feel less of a loser.
> 
> I could go on about how I weigh more and am less in shape (but not by much!) from last year, but what's the point?  I'm here.  I'm going to do it.  It's going to be fun!  I have to focus on what I DID do.  I survived an awful few months (from Sept to Jan).  I am still 25 lbs down.  I took a very bad place in my life and got myself to this starting line.  I have to be proud of that.



Liz, you have been an angel with your words tonight, thank you so very much. The butterfly's are starting to go away, and if they are still there on Friday, I know some drinks will take care of that. I can't thank you enough for everything you have said.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

LOVING the thread postings today.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*KAREN and JO....this is for you!  A little blast from the past!  From my very first-ever race.  It was a 5k/5 miler.  I ran the 5k and my husband did the 5 mile.  Here is my pre-race freak-out post, my race report, and my post-race celebration post.  WOW...I wrote a lot back then!  
*


****

Yes, tomorrow is the big day. My first race. It is chip timed and everything, so I got my number, my chip, all that stuff. You all have to promise me that you will be sending positive thoughts my direction between 8:45 - 9:30 tomorrow morning. Don't forget! I need all of the help I can get!

Ok, so the time thing is wigging me out a bit. If you are not done by 9:30, then they come pick you up in what is called the "Stragglers' Van..." UGH! That is my absolute worst fear.

I am trying to keep the WISH motto in my head:

Dead Last Finish 
beats
Did Not Finish 
which greatly trumps
Did not have the courage to start.

So tomorrow I will go to the Starting line. I am pretty terrified, but I am obligated now. Jeff is running, too, and my mom and kids are going to be waiting at the finish line and cheering. 

Here's the thing...if you haven't figured it out, I am pretty competitive by nature. Lots of years in sports and coming from a big family I guess. Anyway, I know that I will be near the back of the pack. I am brand new to running and still pretty slow. (ok, really slow) And I am not feeling good about being a back-of-the-packer. Logically, I know the real victory for me is that I am going to be at the STARTING line (not the finish). I am able to see all of the amazing progress I have made with my running. But there is a part of me that is just sick about the fact that I am going to be in the back.

And then I wonder about my kids. I mean, they all know what a race is. And they are going to see their mom come in after most others. Again, logically, I know I am setting a great example for them. But that other part of me wants them to be able to see their mom beat the pants off lots of other runners.

The other thing about this race is that lots of the "skinny moms" are in it.  On Friday morning, we had "summer sign up day" which is where every parent in town stands in this line that starts at 6am in order to get their kids enrolled in summer activities. And if you don't get there early, all of the programs fill up. It takes about an hour and half to move through the line. And even though it sounds awful, it is really one of the main social events of the season.  They put out coffee and doughnuts and you see everyone you know, so it is fun to catch up with people, etc. Well, since I run in the morning, I went to sign-ups in my running gear. And lots of the other moms were in theirs as well, so several of us were chatting about what work-outs we were doing these days, etc. Then one of them said, "Didn't I see you running out by my house the other day?" Which of course lead to "Hey, are you doing the race on Sunday?"

Well, it turns out that most of them are doing it as well. And they are all gonna kick my a$$ in terms of time. And none of them are stressed about it. It is like, "yeah, I just decided the other day to run it since I was going to something running anyway." Totally blase about the whole thing, while I am dying inside. 

Then another one said, "I am just going to keep it slow and run 9-minute miles since my husband will have to have the kids...I am going to milk it for as long as I can..." Now, in my wildest dreams I can't run 9-minute miles. ONCE I was able to run about a 9:30 and it all but killed me. I am pretty solidly doing 11 minute miles when I do my long runs, and I can go a bit faster on my short run days....but I will be thrilled to clock 10-10:30 minute miles. 

"Keeping it slow at 9 minutes...." F you!   

Thank you all so so so much for your support! I can't tell you how helpful it has been!

***

Ok, so I AM BACK! And I finished! AND I WAS NOT LAST!!!

It was raining and cold...and what a trip! Having never done a race before, I wasn't completely sure what to expect, but I thought I had read enough and asked enough questions from my WISH teammates that I knew what to expect.

WRONG!

I specifically chose this race because it was just a little local 5k/5 miler. I figured it would just be area locals who run for fitness, etc. OMG there were like REAL REAL REAL runners there. I mean like semi-pro people. And they were all greased up and stuff and wearing running tights (which look like granny panties, I swear, just skin tight and made of spandex), and they were doing that high-step jogging thing before the race to get all warmed up. They were SERIOUS as SH*T, I tell ya.

It was at this point that even Jeff began to freak out. He was all calm before...just another run to him (though it was his first race, too...but he has been running for years and years). And then he saw the running freaks and he turned to me and said, "I am so not happy with you right now...and I have 5 miles to think about what you can do to make this up to me..."  

There were LOTS of people there that I knew. I literally bumped into my SIL (she was doing the 5, of course, cause she is a skinny mom). I thought that the rain might keep the prima donas away, but nope...they just had their color-coordinated running hats and tights on.

Scoping out the crowd, I looked for some people that were more normal sized...not just the twigs that could run. I figured I would keep near them. I was somewhat confident when I saw a group of 60-something women all wearing matching t's that said they were some sort of walking group. Phew. Walkers are good. Even a slow runner will come in ahead of walkers.

So, the national anthem is sung, the horn goes off, and the race has started. The first half mile or so is just everybody weaving in and out of the crowd and trying to get their own pace and space. Once I was in a bit of a groove, I turned my iPod on and try to just have "my run."

Well, they had a clock at the one-mile mark. And man, Nancy, I wish I had read your post BEFORE the race. Yup, my first miles was 9:25! Now, for anyone who considers him/herself a runner, this is NOT fast. But this was a full minute faster than my FASTEST mile on record. CRAP! If I didn't slow down, I wasn't going to finish.

Ok, at this point, I am running out by the ocean and just trying to feel good. I was thinking of all of you guys and a couple of the volunteers who were helping the runners commented that I was the only person they saw smiling! That made me laugh!

So I am feeling pretty good about myself because I know that there are lots of people behind me...and then I got to the HILL! I did really well up the hill! Yup, body boarders pushed me all the up it!  But then there was about half a mile left of the race...straight and flat to the finish line. And I had very little left. 

I knew I would finish, but there would be no "extra boost" and kicking it in to get to the finish line. It would just be a slow jog. And at that exact moment, Jeff came running up from the other direction. He had finished his race and then doubled back to come and escort me to the finish. I fell in love with him all over again at that moment.

He really tried to push me to turn up the fire to get to the finish, but let me go at my pace.

The end result: I finished in 31:15. That means that I ran 10:05 minute miles. I am OVER-THE-TOP excited with that number! That is MUCH fast than I have ever run!

My mom and kids were there at the finish...soaking wet. They got photos which I will post soon.

Ok, time for brunch...Jeff is making a victory brunch for us all.

LOVE YOU GUYS and thanks for everything!
******
OMG! I am in SHOCK!

They just posted the race results for my race yesterday....I PLACED!!!

I didn't place overall, of course. But for my age group (30 - 39), they post the TOP 10...and I came in 8th! Overall, I came in 44 out of 94...that is the TOP HALF of the pack, baby!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Liz, you have been an angel with your words tonight, thank you so very much. The butterfly's are starting to go away, and if they are still there on Friday, I know some drinks will take care of that. I can't thank you enough for everything you have said.



You are so welcome!!!


Erika.  I remember that race and all the posts!!!  It seems like so long ago.  What is your fast mile now?  I know, totally different with distance.  But waht is your 5k?  I still dream of a 5k with your first pace!!!

I think after that we put the board songs together.  I think you had them for your first half.

And do you remember when I did my first 5k, which was part of a tri and you were so worried about me?    You were calling me and texting the whole morning and then I actually did well!  It was so funny, because you had that first race with elite people and my first race had like lots of big women doing the whole thing!  Total opposites! And my second one, that was so awful, omg there were women in sneakers you would go to the beach in!  I have lucked out in that respect.  I'm impressed you ever did a race again!

This 5k in the beach town, the one in two weeks, that will have the real runners.  Oh, well, I can worry about that next week!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

E, thanks for sharing your first race story,
HA, in my dreams I will be an 11 min pace.

It is so heart warming to know that no matter the fitness level we all kinda freakout the same from time to time. So thanks again for the story.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Jo and Karen - trust me on this:
- you will not be the fattest one at the race
- you will finish and you will be so proud when you do
- you will be nervous but trust in those around you to guide you in the right direction
- if you finish last remember this:  someone has to, don't let it define you - you finished remember and that is a hell of a lot better than not finishing
- when was the first time you did anything the best time you did anything?  Enjoy and learn from the experience.  Just think of how much stronger you will be for the next one

Don't let your thoughts get you off course. You can do this. I walked up to my first organized bike ride thinking all the thoughts that you are thinking. I weighed around 270 pounds at the time and was freaking out about riding ten miles and coming in last.  I not only finished but was the first of the ten milers to finish. The following year I attempted 100 miles and did not finish but I am more proud of that then finishing the ten miler first. I guess what I am trying to say is the only one you are competing against us yourself.  Go easy on yourselves ok?  You are worth it to go easy on yourself.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Thank you so much for your wonderful words girls!  It means a lot and especially to hear that you were once where I'm at.  I can't wait to have the story of my first race!  

E, thanks so much for sharing your story.  I will have to be very careful to pace myself, I already have to slow myself down considerably b/c if I don't watch it, I just run way faster than I should and lose steam quick!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Jo--I NEVER leave my kids.  This will be only the 4th time ever, and my oldest is nearly 12.  So I get it.  And 3 of the trips have been with this crew.  It's really hard for me, but SO worth it.



*My kids started leaving ME long before I ever left them  As soon as they were each potty trained (18 months for Becca) my MIL would take all the grandchildren together for a week to their house on a lake.  No tv, no telephone.  She is an amazing woman that lady.*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> ...uh...anyone ever get scared before signing up for their first race???



*Every race.  I still think what the he!! did I get myself into *



lisaviolet said:


> No, not downtown Nancy.  Yet! But way closer.   Buying - or if we decide to rent - downtown for sure.  Want back into our mortgage - so penalty will come back within three months.  So this is really temporary.



*This morning whilst I was torturing myself on the TM at the gym, "International Househunters" (or whatever it's called...) was on.  The couple was looking at homes in Toronto.  Of course, I thought of you.  Then I looked for you  as if you and Jean were going to walk thru one of the condo's front doors.

Feel better my friend.  *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I was dead last, dead last. The ambulance was behind me the whole time. I have to say I cried.Then I came home and ordered me a WISH shirt.  But, I think about that race often.
> And if I never ever tried to run in the first place then I would never be almost on my way to WDW to meet some most fabulous woman.



*And look how far you've come Jo!  Just a few more days and we'll be celebrating our victory together*




Twoboysnmygirl said:


> So it's official, I registered!



*Awesome Karen!  You can do this.  And you will be so proud of yourself.*



3DisneyKids said:


> *KAREN and JO....this is for you!  A little blast from the past!  From my very first-ever race.  It was a 5k/5 miler.  I ran the 5k and my husband did the 5 mile.  Here is my pre-race freak-out post, my race report, and my post-race celebration post.  WOW...I wrote a lot back then!
> *



*Erika!  I almost cried just now. Amazing.  Gosh. That seems forever ago now. You want to talk "look how far we've come".  wowza.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> Jo and Karen - trust me on this:
> - you will not be the fattest one at the race
> - you will finish and you will be so proud when you do
> - you will be nervous but trust in those around you to guide you in the right direction
> - if you finish last remember this:  someone has to, don't let it define you - you finished remember and that is a hell of a lot better than not finishing
> - when was the first time you did anything the best time you did anything?  Enjoy and learn from the experience.  Just think of how much stronger you will be for the next one
> 
> Don't let your thoughts get you off course. You can do this. I walked up to my first organized bike ride thinking all the thoughts that you are thinking. I weighed around 270 pounds at the time and was freaking out about riding ten miles and coming in last.  I not only finished but was the first of the ten milers to finish. The following year I attempted 100 miles and did not finish but I am more proud of that then finishing the ten miler first. I guess what I am trying to say is the only one you are competing against us yourself.  Go easy on yourselves ok?  You are worth it to go easy on yourself.



*Beautiful words Paula!  And I remember that bike race too!  Such fabulous memories being shared tonight.  *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

goofyfan-12 said:


> Jo and Karen - trust me on this:
> - you will not be the fattest one at the race
> - you will finish and you will be so proud when you do
> - you will be nervous but trust in those around you to guide you in the right direction
> - if you finish last remember this:  someone has to, don't let it define you - you finished remember and that is a hell of a lot better than not finishing
> - when was the first time you did anything the best time you did anything?  Enjoy and learn from the experience.  Just think of how much stronger you will be for the next one
> 
> Don't let your thoughts get you off course. You can do this. I walked up to my first organized bike ride thinking all the thoughts that you are thinking. I weighed around 270 pounds at the time and was freaking out about riding ten miles and coming in last.  I not only finished but was the first of the ten milers to finish. The following year I attempted 100 miles and did not finish but I am more proud of that then finishing the ten miler first. I guess what I am trying to say is the only one you are competing against us yourself.  Go easy on yourselves ok?  You are worth it to go easy on yourself.



Paula, I remember reading about your training for that 100 mile ride, you would talk about hill work, I would think boy , OMG, I don't think I could ever train like that. You rode over 80 miles. I am still in awe by you.


----------



## lisaviolet

OMG.  What lovely posts.  '

Liz - love to you for always seeing people for where they are.  

I ADORED reading your race report Erika.  ADORED it.  

Paula, bang on.  So bang on - your post just reads "stop it!".   with love and compassion of course.

Nancy - House Hunters International.  No Morocco?  No Spain?  No West Indies?  Toronto?    So funny. I'm kidding.  I watch it once in awhile.   In the beginning of Property Virgins - everything was Toronto.  So you can all see how nuts the market is here.  Kills me.  Pre-approved for 450 000 and such.  

Listen, please iknow I am with each and every one of you this weekend but I'm starting to wonder about my internet access and I'm worrying.  I'm moving this weekend.  Closing is not until the Friday (4th) but Jean is bound and determined to get our a$$es out this weekend. Worrying because it seems like my first priority is internet access for THE RACE!!!!  To he!! is a couch fits through a door and such.   Laughing.   So if I"m not on - it's because I don't have access or it's too far to the ground.    So in advance know I'm there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 to all.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Lisa, how are you feeling this morning?  I hope it's a smooth move, I'm sure you won't be offline for long, I'm guessing you'll find a way to get online asap!  

I'll be thinking of all of you as well!  I was planning on running Sunday morning while you girls are running to show my support!  Obviously I won't be running as far, but run I shall!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Listen, please iknow I am with each and every one of you this weekend but I'm starting to wonder about my internet access and I'm worrying.



* Thanks!  And know that *I* will be thinking of YOU!  Around mile 12.  At that very last on-ramp.   Good luck with your move.  Don't over-do it, ok?*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I'll be thinking of all of you as well!  I was planning on running Sunday morning while you girls are running to show my support!  Obviously I won't be running as far, but run I shall!



*Send good running mojo to us all please! 


Going to try to work a few of the kinks out of my body.  I'll do some light cardio on either the bike or elliptical, I'm not sure yet.  Then some nice yoga stretching.  It's "be nice to the body week" for me *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Question, what kind of socks to you girls wear?  I'm thinking I need better socks, right now I'm just wearing joe boxer cotton socks and I'm having some rubbing on the underside of my toes the longer my runs get.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Morning!  So...last night I had my first pre-race dream.  I was running a FULL, and I had to wear men's wing-tip shoes for the race.  I have no idea why, but of course dream-me I was freaking out about that!

*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Paula, I remember reading about your training for that 100 mile ride, you would talk about hill work, I would think boy , OMG, I don't think I could ever train like that. You rode over 80 miles. I am still in awe by you.



*WORD.  I am still in awe of Paula, too!*



AKASnowWhite said:


> * Thanks!  And know that *I* will be thinking of YOU!  Around mile 12.  At that very last on-ramp.   Good luck with your move.  Don't over-do it, ok?*
> 
> 
> [/B][/COLOR]



*Yes, yes, yes!  Lisa was the one in my head at mile 11!  AT LEAST I HAVE LEGS as I was going up that on-ramp.  And I was laughing and people were looking at me...
*




Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Question, what kind of socks to you girls wear?  I'm thinking I need better socks, right now I'm just wearing joe boxer cotton socks and I'm having some rubbing on the underside of my toes the longer my runs get.



*OMG, Karen.  STOP.  Cease and desist!    Never, ever, never ever wear cotton socks!  Do I make myself clear?    Number one way to get blisters is by wearing cotton.  Go get running socks.  And these come in a variety of forms, but get ones that have ZERO cotton in them.  For long distance, Nancy and I both wear Wright Dual-Layer socks.  Liz, too, I think.  But these are expensive.  I don't wear them for short runs.  For short runs I just have a ton of wicking socks.  Any running store or department store will have them.  I think I even got a bunch of cheap ones at Target once.  But read the label.*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*AND...since I am going back through old threads...here is my race report from the Princess last year!
*

 Race Report!

Ok, you know I hate going out of order for TRs, but since Lisa is leaving and getting impatient (and since everyone else is posting their perspectives), Ill go ahead and do this part and then go back and get back in order. And you should know that as I write this, I am wearing my tiaraso I can channel the energy of race day! Ha!

Bad nights sleep. To be expected. We had wake-up calls scheduled, but woke up before then anyway. Everyone was great about getting up, ready, and out the door pretty quickly. We checked the tempsa balmy 42*. I was psyched, since that is my preferred running temp. Everyone else, not so much.

I have been battling a pulled lateral quad for 2 weeks. I shouldnt be running, realistically, but there was no way I wasnt going to. So I just put on an assload of BioFreeze and took ibuprofen and sucked it up.

Finally, we were ready to go. We met Paula in the lobby and we were on our way.

Got to the parking area without much trouble. Traffic was there, but moving well. If there is one thing Disney knows how to do, its move people, right? So we parked, bundled up, and walked over to check-in. There were just thousands and thousands of people everywhere. It was a mob scene. So we had to come up with a central meeting place since we had to separate to check our bags by last name, etc. The energy was palpable. There was music blaring, teams grouped together everywhere, lots of people running in tiaras, full princess costumes, everything you can imagine.

This was not a womens only race. Yes, it was like 98% women, but there were male runners. And all of them had a GREAT attitude about running in a womans race. Many of the men were wearing running skirts! It was great to see. And one guy was dressed as The Frog Prince, which I thought was such a great touch. And there were some Prince Charmings as well.

We got in line at port-a-potty city. Everyone. And then when done, we turned around and got on the end of the lines again. This is just part of race day culture.

It was finally time to head to the corrals. I had been anxious up to this point. Just normal pre-race anxietynot at all worried about anyone not finishing or anything like that. But now that it was here, I was excited. I turned to Liz and said, There is nothing like race day! And I was woo-hooing, etc. She looked at me like was insane.

The walk to the corrals was LONG. Maybe half a mile or so. I mean, it was not big deal, we werent moving fast or anything, but I was surprised by how far it was. As we approached the corrals, there was one last bank of port-a-potties. But there were long lines. Being the hard core endurance athletes that we are, we said screw the port-a-potties and ran around the back side of them and just peed outside. See? Totally hard core. I took this time to shed my blanket. I was down to only race shorts, race shirt, and a light running jacket. Like I said, perfect running weather for me. And I planned to shed the jacket once I started running. Liz, on the other hand, was wrapped up like Nanook of the North!

At this point, it was time to separate. We had been assigned to different corrals. There were 5 corrals lettered A through E. Usually, A is for the fastest and E is for the walkers and/or those who dont have proof of time of ever having done a race. We all found out our corral assignments the day before. I had expected that Nancy, Amy and I would be somewhere in the middle like Corral C and everyone else to be in E since they were walkers or newbies. Surprisingly, though, we were all over the place. I was placed in A with the fasties (still dont know how or why!), Liz and Amy were in C. Kat, Amiee, and Paula were in D. And Nancy was in E. Long story (and this is why I hate writing out of order, but Nancy ended up getting switched to corral A, and dont worry, you WILL be getting that story!).

So the rule is that you can drop to a lower corral if you want to run with a friend, but no one can move up to a higher corral. So Nancy and I decided that we would drop down to Corral C to be with Liz and Amy decided to drop to Corral D to stick with Paula, Kat, and EE. It worked out perfectlyeveryone had someone to be with.

Entering the corral, you had to show two different race officials your bib that said which corral you are in, since it is common for people in later corrals to try and jump to an earlier corral. And for those who are intentionally going to a lower corral, the race officials double check that. So they kept asking me and Nancyare you dropping down? So yes, that was another one of our quotables of the weekWe dropped down for our friends!

So at this point, it was me, Nancy and Liz  and two other Goddesses in corral C waiting for the race to begin.  Nancy and I had both been worried since we were both injured and neither one of us was going to be able to walk as much as Liz was planning. Running actually felt better than walking. So once we determined that Liz was going to be in great hands with the other two, we all breathed a little easier.

It was fun watching the fireworks go off for each corral start. Finally, it was our turn! All 5 of us stayed together for the first half mile or so, and then Nancy and I had to start running. The pack was THICK. Lots of people and it was really hard to get up to pace. Nancy and I ran over to the far left and actually hopped off the road and ran on the grass since we were passing everyone (we should have been in Corral A remember! With the fasties!) So, it was lots of on your left, excuse me, passing on your left for a good 2 miles. No way I could even put my iPod on. Too much race traffic and I needed to be able to hear in order to not injure myself or someone else.

Nancys pace is faster than mine, which I knew ahead of time. So she was in front of me and I was just following her purple back for quite a while, though she was far enough ahead that we werent actually running together or anything. I just had her in my line of sight. (Youll have to ask her about her purple throw-aways!) But I was having a great time chatting it up with all of those around me. It was such a great race atmosphere! EVERYONE was happy and polite and chatty! No competitive nastiness at all. Refreshing!
As others have said, there was something to see or listen to about every half mile. Either characters or a float or a band. Lots of stuff! It made things so entertaining. And it was an emotional environment, too, because of the crowds. There were little girls dressed as princesses holding up signs for their moms. Men cheering for the various female members of their families and holding up signs, etc. I found myself getting choked up a lot.

I was cruising along comfortably and it was time to take my jacket off. I decided to tie it around my waist instead of tossing it, though, since I thought it might be needed after the race (I knew that Liz would still be cold and I thought she might want it). This proved to make me more comfortable in terms of temps, but it also start to create havoc for me emotionally.

I ran this race, as I do every race, for the National Kidney Foundation. So I had a bib on my back that had the NKF logo on it and said that I was running for my daughter Kelly. Thus, when people passed me or were right behind me and could read my tag, they would say wonderful words of encouragement, like Way to go, mom! or Kelly is lucky to have you! and all sorts of beautiful sentiments. But it made me SO emotional and weepy.

It was right around this point that I lost sight of Nancy. So I popped on my iPod and settled into my race. I was feeling good though I knew that I was going SLOW. It was crowded enough that I just never could really get up to my race pace. And this was fine with me. I noticed that I had been running with the same pack of women for quite a while. They all had matching shirts, etc. and I would pass them, then they would pass me, etc. Finally, I asked them what their team was, and it turns out that they were a Costa Rican team. Didnt speak much English, but they adopted me just the same! I was in a ton of their team pictures and everything!

Coming in to the Magic Kingdom was, well, magical. Nothing like it. I was teary and happy and all of it. And OMGthe support and the characters! Tons and tons and tons of characters throughout the MK! It was awesome. I stopped for Pluto and considered stopping for some others. But since none of the others were true favorites of mine, I passed them by. I never saw Goofy or Chip-n-Dale or Mickey and Minnie. (Though I know that Amy and Paula saw them.) Through the castlehammed it up with a BIG SMILE and thumbs up for the camera, and continued out.

The back side of the MK path was narrow and in the direct sun. So the pack got tighter together making it hard, yet again, to maintain a decent pace. I was still hanging with the Costa Ricans, though, so it seemed like everyone was having similar issues.

All of a sudden, it seemed like I was going to run over the woman right in front of me. I realized that she was actually falling back into me. Literally. I stopped and caught her. At first I thought she passed out. But she screamed my knee! Sure enough, there was her knee cap, on the side of her leg. I carried her to the side of the road and put her on the grass. She looked at me and yelled, Go! She was hard core. I left her there knowing how well patrolled the race was. And sure enough, maybe a minute later I saw the ambulance coming toward us on the service road. Said a prayer for her and kept chugging along.

The next characters I came upon were Aurora and Prince Phillip. And since she is my girls favorite (and she was the princess on my bib), I pulled over for another photo op. Back on the course and at about mile 8. Feeling ok, but definitely needing BioFreeze. Saw the med tent, and grabbed two huge handfuls of the goop and slathered it on both legs. Just past the med tent, I saw yet another hard core runner chick do a quick boot-and-rally. She pulled over to the side, puked, wiped her mouth with the bottom of her shirt, and got right back on the course. I am sure she was counting steps to the next water stop, though!

It was also at this time (I thinkit is somewhat of a blur in this part of the race) that I had my Lisa moment. The wheelchair division started before the runners. And it was at a point in the race where you can see the earlier runners running back the opposite direction from you. And so I saw a wheelchair competitor. And I thought, At least I have legs! And thought of Lisa and smiled.

Mile 9-10 was where my race started getting difficult. I was doing fine and had been maintaining a pretty solid 12:00 pace. And all of a sudden, the running coaches for NKF found me and started to run with me. I didnt even know this would happen, so it was a nice surprise. And the first thing they said was, What do you need? Just name itwe have food, race fuel, water, meds.what do you need? I asked from some ibuprofen. One guy zipped off to get it while the other paced with me. After I popped some pills, they asked if I wanted them to stay with me for the mile and I said yes. I think that they are only allowed to jump on for a mile max. Anyway, he spent the next several minutes just pounding out the statistics about kidney diseasethe number of people who have it, the number of people who die, the amount of money needed for research, etc. And they both kept saying things like, Remember why you are doing thisyou are doing this for Kelly and on and on and on. And I totally understand what they were doing. They were trying to motivate me and keep me focused on the cause, etc. But it just made me SOB. I mean I was all out bawling. Snotty and gross and everything. Then I made them run and get me tissues! Ha! Seriously though, it got in my head and I just lost my pace from there for the rest of the race. Not that I blame them. It was just overwhelming.

Once they peeled off, I looked around and noticed that the Costa Ricans were gone. Sad! But right next to me was the Harvard Crew Alum runners (they were early 30s). Yay! So again, I joined their team for a bit and had fun chatting it up about life in Cambridge, etc. We compared notes and it was nice. But they were doing a better pace, so off they went.

Mile 11and there I wason the ramp that wasnt a hill! I thought about Nancy and was laughing! I actually like Mile 11 because at this point, I know that I am going to finish no matter what.

Time to head back into Epcot! Woot! More crowds, lots of cheering. But I was strangely not energized. Actually, mile 12  13 was my worst mile. I just couldnt get it going. Of course, once I saw the 13 sign, I kicked it in gear and ran hard to the finish. Got my medal and began to look for Nancy.

Our plan was to double back on to the course so that we could walk Liz in. I texted Liz and found out that Kat had found her on the course so they were together. She said they were doing fine and didnt need the escort. At this time I also got a text from Amy and she filled me in on how she, EE, and Paula were doing. She didnt know where Kat was, though, so I was glad to be able to tell her that everyone was accounted for and no one was alone.

Got in line for the official photo, saw another girl puking, found Nancy and she and I both had our pics taken. Then it was time for a massage since I didnt need to double back for Liz and Kat.

After the massage, well, lets just say that things got interesting for me and Nancy! But that is another part of the story!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

LAST one for today....

*hey! This is Nancy hi jacking E's computer!

We are having a GREAT time in Florida. We're going out for dinner at Rose & Crown in just a few minutes here.

We totally rocked the race this morning. It was amazing (God awful early, but ah-mazing! You'll get real reports later). But LISA! I have to tell you, you were totally in my head today. Mile 11/12 range, approaching the end of the race, very tired. And what do I see? A highway overpass. We had to climb another "Florida Hill"    And I laughed right out loud. All the way up the hill. Lisa, I kept hearing you say "at least you've got legs"  <sigh>

Wishing you all were here.... 
*


----------



## SeptemberGirl

goofyfan-12 said:


> Jo and Karen - trust me on this:
> - you will not be the fattest one at the race
> - you will finish and you will be so proud when you do
> - you will be nervous but trust in those around you to guide you in the right direction
> - if you finish last remember this:  someone has to, don't let it define you - you finished remember and that is a hell of a lot better than not finishing
> - when was the first time you did anything the best time you did anything?  Enjoy and learn from the experience.  Just think of how much stronger you will be for the next one
> 
> Don't let your thoughts get you off course. You can do this. I walked up to my first organized bike ride thinking all the thoughts that you are thinking. I weighed around 270 pounds at the time and was freaking out about riding ten miles and coming in last.  I not only finished but was the first of the ten milers to finish. The following year I attempted 100 miles and did not finish but I am more proud of that then finishing the ten miler first. I guess what I am trying to say is the only one you are competing against us yourself.  Go easy on yourselves ok?  You are worth it to go easy on yourself.



Just worth quoting again.  



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Thank you so much for your wonderful words girls!  It means a lot and especially to hear that you were once where I'm at.  I can't wait to have the story of my first race!



Heck, I'm still at where you're at!    But that's not a bad thing.  To be a beginner means to be learning.  Experts never need to learn or listen to anyone.  Give me newbie over that any day.



AKASnowWhite said:


> *My kids started leaving ME long before I ever left them  As soon as they were each potty trained (18 months for Becca) my MIL would take all the grandchildren together for a week to their house on a lake.  No tv, no telephone.  She is an amazing woman that lady.*



She is a saint!!!  Oh, my!



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Paula, I remember reading about your training for that 100 mile ride, you would talk about hill work, I would think boy , OMG, I don't think I could ever train like that. You rode over 80 miles. I am still in awe by you.



Me, too!  



lisaviolet said:


> OMG.  What lovely posts.  '
> 
> Liz - love to you for always seeing people for where they are.
> 
> I ADORED reading your race report Erika.  ADORED it.
> 
> Paula, bang on.  So bang on - your post just reads "stop it!".   with love and compassion of course.
> 
> Nancy - House Hunters International.  No Morocco?  No Spain?  No West Indies?  Toronto?    So funny. I'm kidding.  I watch it once in awhile.   In the beginning of Property Virgins - everything was Toronto.  So you can all see how nuts the market is here.  Kills me.  Pre-approved for 450 000 and such.
> 
> Listen, please iknow I am with each and every one of you this weekend but I'm starting to wonder about my internet access and I'm worrying.  I'm moving this weekend.  Closing is not until the Friday (4th) but Jean is bound and determined to get our a$$es out this weekend. Worrying because it seems like my first priority is internet access for THE RACE!!!!  To he!! is a couch fits through a door and such.   Laughing.   So if I"m not on - it's because I don't have access or it's too far to the ground.    So in advance know I'm there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> to all.



First off, thank you.  

Second, you focus on you and what you need to do.  We know you are with us!!!

Third, I hate the new House Hunters.  I liked the Toronto only shows!  It was somehow quirky and cute with their adorable accents and cluelessness about house prices!  Move it to Texas and I just want to throw stuff at them.



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I'll be thinking of all of you as well!  I was planning on running Sunday morning while you girls are running to show my support!  Obviously I won't be running as far, but run I shall!



That is a beautiful idea! 



3DisneyKids said:


> *Yes, yes, yes!  Lisa was the one in my head at mile 11!  AT LEAST I HAVE LEGS as I was going up that on-ramp.  And I was laughing and people were looking at me...
> *
> 
> *OMG, Karen.  STOP.  Cease and desist!    Never, ever, never ever wear cotton socks!  Do I make myself clear?    Number one way to get blisters is by wearing cotton.  Go get running socks.  And these come in a variety of forms, but get ones that have ZERO cotton in them.  For long distance, Nancy and I both wear Wright Dual-Layer socks.  Liz, too, I think.  But these are expensive.  I don't wear them for short runs.  For short runs I just have a ton of wicking socks.  Any running store or department store will have them.  I think I even got a bunch of cheap ones at Target once.  But read the label.*



The up ramp is mile 11????  


I wear wicking socks for every run.  Every.  Run.  I am now upgrading to even nicer socks for over 7 miles.  Like, way expensive ones.  Pray they work!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Ok, ok.... I know I said I was done, but this is NANCY's race report.  And it isn't to be missed!
*


*Much of my story is the same as Erikas...

Up in the middle of the freakin' night. 3:30. Do you realize just how hard it is to mobilize a group of 6 groggy "why the he!! are we doing this" women at 3:30? Everyone had packed their bags the night before, but that didn't stop me from having my own personal freak out. Several times over. I was going over and over my list of stuff making sure every last thing I needed was packed.

I'm dressed in my oh-so-lovely heather purple sweat pants and matching sweatshirt. I feel like a moldy grape. (I think Amy may have photos?)

I pee one last time before we leave.

We make our way to Epcot parking lot and as we head to where the "action" is, the excitement in the air is palatable. Thousands upon thousands of crazy people in the dead of night ready to run. It was then that I realized we had totally missed the boat. Team Goddess so needed a flag and a standard bearer. Like one of those foreign tourist groups. We pick a place to meet after checking our bags. Kat has left hers in the car, so no need for her to check a bag. The tents are alphabetical by last name. We get in lines, and it's not long before we realize that once you go thru the tent to check your bag, they don't let you back out. You are now on the athletes only side. Except Kat, who is waiting for us at our meeting spot.

I tell the rest of the gals to stay put, I'm going after Kat. And for the first of what would turn into MANY times that day, I jumped fences and broke thru barriers to get somewhere I clearly wasn't supposed to be. Only to discover that Kat is GONE. I yelled her name. loud. and a LOT. People were looking at me. I duck back thru the barriers and fences to get back to my team. My cell phone is in my checked bag. Maybe someone with a phone can call her. But alas, there is Kat coming thru the tent to meet us. Crisis #1 averted.

We do indeed get in the port-a-potty lines. I pee. Twice. We make the walk down the paved pathway to the highway where the start corrals were.

Right there, in the middle of everything, was the Banana Of Death. (for those of you not aware, Erika is highly allergic to bananas). It's on the ground just waiting to trip her. I tell her if she wants a fast race, she can have one. I'll just chase her the whole way with the banana ahhh...what are friends for!

We see the porta-potty line up just before the start corrals. Skipping that I duck behind. I decide to take off the fabulously hideous sweat pants at this point.

I pee again. (this is the 5th time. And it's only about 5:30 am).

As Erika has said, we have to go thru several check points to get into the corrals. We split as a group - Erika, Liz & I headed for "C" (Yes, I drop back for my friends!), the others to "D". Now, the corral assignment is on the upper left hand corner of the race bib. Because we all had sweatshirts, etc on, we had to lift our shirts to show the security folks the bib & corral placement. We show guy #1, we're cleared thru. Guy #2 has a trickier job, because here 2 lines are merging. Erika and Liz flash their bibs and are waved thru. I try to flash mine, but Security guy is attempting to check the women coming from the other direction. The following converstation ensued.

Security: I need to see your bib
random lady: <looks blankly away, not looking man in the eye> lifts shirt ever so slightly so that the bottom corner of the bib is exposed.
Security: Ma'am, I need to see your WHOLE bib
lady: <doesn't flinch>
me: 'scuse me. He needs to see your bib
lady: <no reaction>
security: <looking at me> No, you can't go anywhere until I'm done with HER.
me: LADY. Would you just lift your shirt so he can see your freakin' BIB.
lady: <lifts shirt a tad higher so that 1/2 of her number is exposed>
security: <aggrevated now> Listen lady. You HAVE to lift your shirt. I can't lift it for you.
me:< COMPLETELY annoyed, and afraid I'll lose sight of my friends in the corral> I CAN LIFT YOUR SHIRT FOR YOU. And I do. I grab right hold of her shirt and hoist it up to reveal "CORRAL E". See yah. You are outta here
security: thank you. You're clear to go.


We wait, chat it up with fun people and finally it's our turn to start. We are maybe 5 minutes into it. maybe? And I turn to Erika. "I have to pee" I so wish I was kidding. But I made myself wait until the first set of port-a-potties at about mile 2 or just before that.

We were only about 1/2 mile in and I was already regretting that I had chosen to not carry either my camera or my phone. The entertainment along the way was amazing. I would have totally taken pictures.

So many people. So much great energy. The sheer joy that I felt in people as we trotted along the highway was fabulous. And the thunderous roar of the spectators along the way, most especially in Magic Kingdom was completely energizing.

<btw I stopped in Tomorrow Land, right outside Cosmic Rays to pee>

Coming out of MK and down the narrow roadway towards Grand Floridian is somewhat of a let down. It's right around mile 7 there and I finally pull out my music and plug myself in. I crank along until mile 8 when all of a sudden everything falls apart. My right hamstring that I've been nursing is done. Done. And my left hip flexor that had finally healed was *talking loudly* to me. But, just as I wondered how I was going to finish I saw before me an angel. A volunteer with a gallon jug of Bio-Freeze. "HIT ME", I laugh and she gave me this huge gob of bio-freeze that I slathered on my problem spots. Instant relief. Good to go for a while.

Until mile 10, when I pulled off at the next opportunity to pee. again. Clearly I had done my job and hydrated.

Approaching another "Florida Hill" (on ramp!) at mile 11 I hear from behind me "WAY TO GO TEAM GODDESS". It's a fellow WISHer. She told me her name, but unfortunately I've forgotten. We exchange pleasantries, and "way to go's" and I'm on my way. To the "LISA HILL". That last over pass just before mile 12. Where I laughed all the way up saying "at least I've got legs" under my breath. Heck. My music was blasting in my ears at that point. I probably said it right out loud

Coming into Epcot, Shania Twain came on. "Man, I Feel Like A Woman". Such an appropriate song for the moment. I cruise thru Epcot and rounding the corner right at the 13 mile mark I had to pull the ear buds out. There was the most amazing Gospel Choir singing. It literally brought tears to my eyes and took my breath for a moment. Choking back a bit, I re-compose myself, laugh again at the thought that "this IS my finishing sprint pace" and make it across the line.

I was done.

But that's where the REAL story begins.....*


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Oh!  Those make me want to run!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Me too!!! 

Nancy & E, thanks so much for pulling those back up!  I teared up a few times reading them, I can't wait to hear about this weekend as well! 

Oh and somebody needs to have a Slushie (or 10) at Epcot for me!  Lots of pics as well please!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> *Morning!  So...last night I had my first pre-race dream.  I was running a FULL, and I had to wear men's wing-tip shoes for the race. *
> 
> * That is hilarious!  Mens wing tip shoes? Really? *
> 
> *OMG, Karen.  STOP.  Cease and desist!    Never, ever, never ever wear cotton socks!  Do I make myself clear?    Number one way to get blisters is by wearing cotton.  Go get running socks.  And these come in a variety of forms, but get ones that have ZERO cotton in them.  For long distance, Nancy and I both wear Wright Dual-Layer socks.  Liz, too, I think.  But these are expensive.  I don't wear them for short runs.  For short runs I just have a ton of wicking socks.  Any running store or department store will have them.  I think I even got a bunch of cheap ones at Target once.  But read the label.*



*oy.  Socks.  Second in importance only to shoes  yep. Wright Dual-Layer for me.  I swear by them.

E - thanks for posting last years race reports.  What an adventure we had.  And more to come.  I am SO excited now *


----------



## HockeyKat

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Question, what kind of socks to you girls wear?  I'm thinking I need better socks, right now I'm just wearing joe boxer cotton socks and I'm having some rubbing on the underside of my toes the longer my runs get.



Swamped today and didn't get home until after midnight last night (work til 7:30, dinner with friend, hockey from 9:45-11PM), so this is a drive-by quickie.  

Wanted to third or fourth the socks thing.  I go to Ross or TJ Maxx and get the name brand wicking socks for way cheaper.   I need the performance cushioning kind but you can experiment with what works best for you.  

No cotton.  No cotton *anything*.  I occasionally wear cotton shorts over my wicking compression shorts, but only for short runs.   Target has wicking tees, and again Ross/TJ Maxx/Marshalls has a lot of the name brand stuff for over half price.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I feel good about everything but the blister on my right foot.  The rest of the blisters, fine whatever.  The one on the ball of my right foot must go.  NOW.

I'm getting a massage tonight, packing my wifebeaters (sorry, ribbed thank tops for you non-Jersey girls) and praying for blister healing.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Liz, hope those blisters go away! Ouch.

Thanks for the info on the socks!  I ordered some even though I had some sticker-shock.  20-something $$ for 3 pair of socks seems crazy, but if they help my feet feel better, they are worth it.  I thought running was supposed to be one of the cheapest sports b/c there wasn't much equipment?!?! I don't even want to add up what I've spend on compression tights, shirts, bras, shoes, Garmin, headphones, bondi... 

Kat, did you get the shirts yet?  I was just wondering if you had the time to ship mine out or if you were waiting!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Oh yes!  Those blisters must go now!

I'm getting my hair cut.  And perhaps a mani/pedi today.  Laundry, a bit of "stacking & gathering" (not actual packing because I know I'll have it unpacked and repacked repeatedly to make sure it's really in there), list making and general frenzy. *


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Liz, hope those blisters go away! Ouch.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the socks!  I ordered some even though I had some sticker-shock.  20-something $$ for 3 pair of socks seems crazy, but if they help my feet feel better, they are worth it.  I thought running was supposed to be one of the cheapest sports b/c there wasn't much equipment?!?! I don't even want to add up what I've spend on compression tights, shirts, bras, shoes, Garmin, headphones, bondi...
> 
> Kat, did you get the shirts yet?  I was just wondering if you had the time to ship mine out or if you were waiting!



Such a lie!   So not a cheap sport.  I mean, maybe skiing is more.  Maybe.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Oh yes!  Those blisters must go now!
> 
> I'm getting my hair cut.  And perhaps a mani/pedi today.  Laundry, a bit of "stacking & gathering" (not actual packing because I know I'll have it unpacked and repacked repeatedly to make sure it's really in there), list making and general frenzy. *



I got my hair dyed and cut Sat.  It's way too dark but on the plus side, I look like Kat's sister.    I also got waxed - yay! Mani/pedi on Thursday. 

Going down to my parent's tonight, then housework, then massage, then packing.  I hope to do 3 miles tomorrow to break in the bigger size shoes and I am super nervous about the blisters.  I'm just going to do a mile, stretch, mile, stretch, mile, stretch.  Nice and easy.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Hair cut is Thursday.  Pedi is Friday.  Trying to schedule the ripping now.*..


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> Such a lie!   So not a cheap sport.  I mean, maybe skiing is more.  Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> I got my hair dyed and cut Sat.  It's way too dark but on the plus side, I look like Kat's sister.    I also got waxed - yay! Mani/pedi on Thursday.
> 
> Going down to my parent's tonight, then housework, then massage, then packing.  I hope to do 3 miles tomorrow to break in the bigger size shoes and I am super nervous about the blisters.  I'm just going to do a mile, stretch, mile, stretch, mile, stretch.  Nice and easy.



Hockey is more expensive than running.  I can attest.  

My hair continues to get lighter.  It makes it easier to blend the gray.  

Funny about the haircuts because it spurred me to go get mine cut today.  Just a trim/shape as I am letting it grow out more.   I almost let them color it but decided against it for a lot of reasons that I don't have time to get into here.    I will do it tonight.


----------



## Ronda93

Liz said:
			
		

> sorry, ribbed thank tops for you non-Jersey girls



Hey, we get COPS here on the prairie.

Ronda


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Ronda93 said:


> Hey, we get COPS here on the prairie.
> 
> Ronda


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok, Disney gurus and goddesseshelp.  The family portion of my stay is 4 nights in a 2-br.  Right now, I have booked 2 nights at Bay Lake and 2 at AK-Kidani.  Both are beautiful and huge, that goes without saying.  

The big thing here is that we do NOT want to move.  I had to book it that way due to availability and have been waitlisted ever since and the waitlist has not yet come through.

Just off the phone with DVC and I CAN get all 4 nights at Kidani.   But we really want Bay Lake.  We are planning on only doing half days and only at MK and Epcot.  So being on the monorail is perfect for that.  Plus, of course, it means a new resort for us.  We've done AKV.

Now, I am not yet within the 7 day window (this is DVC-speak for those in the know), so there is still a chance that I can get the last 2 nights at BLT. 

So the question now isdo I take the guaranteed 4 nights together and stop worrying that I might have to move?  OR.  Do I gamble and wait and see if the other two nights come through at BLT at the 7 day window?

Chime in.  Must decide soon.


----------



## poppinspal

I'm alive. Transitioning to a new work schedule has been making life feel a bit crazy lately, add to that I committed myself to way too much after work and I've just been running around like crazy. But I'm back!

Question for you all, what would you suggest for throw away clothes? Maybe I should direct this towards Erika since you are used to the same weather as me. I'm looking at morning temps in the 60s and I'm fine in shorts then. Help me out here.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Ok, Disney gurus and goddesses—help.  The family portion of my stay is 4 nights in a 2-br.  Right now, I have booked 2 nights at Bay Lake and 2 at AK-Kidani.  Both are beautiful and huge, that goes without saying.
> 
> The big thing here is that we do NOT want to move.  I had to book it that way due to availability and have been waitlisted ever since and the waitlist has not yet come through.
> 
> Just off the phone with DVC and I CAN get all 4 nights at Kidani.   But we really want Bay Lake.  We are planning on only doing half days and only at MK and Epcot.  So being on the monorail is perfect for that.  Plus, of course, it means a new resort for us.  We've done AKV.
> 
> Now, I am not yet within the 7 day window (this is DVC-speak for those in the know), so there is still a chance that I can get the last 2 nights at BLT.
> 
> So the question now is…do I take the guaranteed 4 nights together and stop worrying that I might have to move?  OR.  Do I gamble and wait and see if the other two nights come through at BLT at the 7 day window?
> 
> Chime in.  Must decide soon.



Umm, you already answered your own question.  You should stay with the split.  You don't want to do split - who would? Got that.    BUT the wonderful thoughts of staying at BLT for this specific trip outweigh that issue.  And you'll have plenty of non-split stays in your future.  I could say "you'll have plenty of BLT stays in the future" BUT it's clear you're just so BLT eager for this specific trip.  So stay with it.  

Plus, besides the under seven free for all - you're set up well if that fals through before you get there.  You have any last minute cancellations while you're at BLT.  The back office (front desk lingo) will have any spaces before they go anywhere else.

Stay with what you have.  It's evident that is what your mind is saying Erika.

Laughing.  At least that is what my drug induced mind is hearing!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Hey, we get COPS here on the prairie.
> 
> Ronda



* 

I've been meaning to ask you Ronda - how was your Trivia Night?*



lisaviolet said:


> Stay with what you have.  It's evident that is what your mind is saying Erika.
> 
> Laughing.  At least that is what my drug induced mind is hearing!!



* My non-drug induced, but pre-vacation frenzied mind is saying the same thing*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

gads.  Weather for Orlando on Sunday.  85* and sunny.  Morning low's only 60*.  hot. hot. hot.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Ronda93 said:


> Hey, we get COPS here on the prairie.
> 
> Ronda



That was hilarious!!!!  

My husband hates that I call them that.  But it just rolls off the tongue!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> gads.  Weather for Orlando on Sunday.  85* and sunny.  Morning low's only 60*.  hot. hot. hot.



Oh, my!  I will wear my ghetto yoga pant like shorts and aforementioned wifebeaters.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hello Goddesses.
Lots of Posts today

Lisa, please please please don't over do it with the move this weekend.

Erika, I remember reading your reports last year and crying and hoping that I can make a TR like that some day. OMG that some day is just a few days away.

Liz, on outfits. I just got in a few polo/ tshirts from old navy and a pair of capris. I fell so YUCK. I need to drop 20 lbs in 2 days.

for the race I have a running tight capri, I could not find any shorts, do you think they may sell some at the expo?

i have been unable to get my foot worked out, still holding out hope for tomorrow. I did 4 on Sunday and Elliptical yestereday and my foot hurt today at work. UGG.

Still trying to calm my nerves


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Thanks for the DVC advice.

And yes, Lisa, you are right.  That is where I want to be.  So we will risk the split stay and hope it things fall in our favor.  Should I tell the back office that I am holding out for the other two nights?  Who/how?  Share your secrets !

Jo--hmmm...do you have time to get to the doc in the next day or two?  I can't think what this would be.  But you should definitely be using ibuprofen around the clock at this point.

Nancy--holy God on the forecast!  NOW I am stressed.  Everything else I could deal with.  But THAT.  OMG.  I am going to m.e.l.t.  Dripping sweat, that'll be me.  And I hope that the every-other mile water will be enough.  I mean, I never run with water here.  For runs over 6 miles, I stash a water bottle in my mailbox, and even with that I only take a couple of quick sips twice (at miles 6 and 10).  But that is here in the tundra.  

Meg--I guess that answers your question, eh?  I am going to wear my Goddess shirt, running shorts, and a throw-away tech jacket.  Actually, it is the same tech jacket that I was going to throw away last year.    But I tied it around my waist instead thinking Liz might need it post race (she has, um, temperature issues.  Let's just call it that  ).


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oh and Liz!  Are you sitting down?!?!  I started packing!!  ME!  3 days before I leave!  Ok, not packing, really.  Like Nancy--gathering and stacking.

And yes, I have to have Jeff and the kids packed before I leave, too.  Of course I do.  Thank God it is just for 4 days and doubly thanking God for DVC and the washer/dryer.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

E, I am hoping to get acupuncture, but they were not open yesterday or today.


----------



## Ronda93

Nancy - we rocked trivia and won!  $50 a piece.  I splurged on iTunes GCs to build up my playlists.  I nailed questions on Toni Tenille and Chiffon margarine.  Tenille sang backing vocals for Pink Floyd (The Wall) and Elton John (Goodbye YBR).  The Chiffon question just confirmed I watched too much TV as a kid.

E - I'm with Lisa, you want BLT.  Also, moving is not that bad.  You're pros!

Meg - from the sound of Nancy's forecast you don't need any throw aways.  

I want to make sure someone gets pictures of Liz next weekend.

Ronda


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Bloody hell!

OMFG I am SO pissed off.  I just now slipped on the ice and pulled a calf muscle on one leg and a hamstring on the other.  Ended up doing a bizarre looking split type thing.  Not sure how bad it is yet...called into the house for ibuprofen before I even stood up.  ARGH!  Really, just ONCE I would like to NOT be injured for a race.  Sure, I am untrained for this race, but at least nothing was in pain.  *sigh*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Erika, I hope you wake up and there is no pain.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy--holy God on the forecast!  NOW I am stressed.  Everything else I could deal with.  But THAT.  OMG.  I am going to m.e.l.t.  Dripping sweat, that'll be me.  And I hope that the every-other mile water will be enough.  I mean, I never run with water here.  For runs over 6 miles, I stash a water bottle in my mailbox, and even with that I only take a couple of quick sips twice (at miles 6 and 10).  But that is here in the tundra.
> 
> Meg--I guess that answers your question, eh?  I am going to wear my Goddess shirt, running shorts, and a throw-away tech jacket.  Actually, it is the same tech jacket that I was going to throw away last year.    But I tied it around my waist instead thinking Liz might need it post race (she has, um, temperature issues.  Let's just call it that  ).



Okay now, missy.  FIRST, normal people get cold.  VAM - PIRE.  

Second, it is not going to be 83 or 86 when we are running.  It's morning.  It will be like 50, then 60, then 70.  By the time you are done, E, it will be 72 MAX.  Trust me.  Us normal mammals know our temperatures hour by hour!  And I will show you the hour by hour change on my phone morning of so you are super prepared!  

Bring extra scarves and blankets for me.  Please.    I am happy when warm!  Happy Liz!  Remember, good friend?



3DisneyKids said:


> Oh and Liz!  Are you sitting down?!?!  I started packing!!  ME!  3 days before I leave!  Ok, not packing, really.  Like Nancy--gathering and stacking.
> 
> And yes, I have to have Jeff and the kids packed before I leave, too.  Of course I do.  Thank God it is just for 4 days and doubly thanking God for DVC and the washer/dryer.



I don't believe you!  I KNOW you will be texting me, packing, Friday night as Nancy I sing on Space Mountain!  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> E, I am hoping to get acupuncture, but they were not open yesterday or today.



Jo - my office is open 7 days a week!  You need a work around the clock acupuncturist like my boss!    But that's a great idea.  I wish I was one and could help you.  



Ronda93 said:


> Nancy - we rocked trivia and won!  $50 a piece.  I splurged on iTunes GCs to build up my playlists.  I nailed questions on Toni Tenille and Chiffon margarine.  Tenille sang backing vocals for Pink Floyd (The Wall) and Elton John (Goodbye YBR).  The Chiffon question just confirmed I watched too much TV as a kid.
> 
> I want to make sure someone gets pictures of Liz next weekend.
> 
> Ronda



Way to go, Ronda!  

Oh, yes, I will take pictures with my own camera.  Wearing capris, shirt, sneakers.  Sweatpants, long sleeve shirt, and fleece throwaways.  Gloves.  Normal running hat.  And if anyone will let me have a scarf, because my neck cold just cramps up and I'd rather be warm and loose.  The layers is very dancer-ish, from my years and years of dance.  Warm up, then shed.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Bloody hell!
> 
> OMFG I am SO pissed off.  I just now slipped on the ice and pulled a calf muscle on one leg and a hamstring on the other.  Ended up doing a bizarre looking split type thing.  Not sure how bad it is yet...called into the house for ibuprofen before I even stood up.  ARGH!  Really, just ONCE I would like to NOT be injured for a race.  Sure, I am untrained for this race, but at least nothing was in pain.  *sigh*



Goodness, woman!  This is what you get for publicly mocking your bestie!!!! 

I would like you not to be injured, too.  Although now we know how to rent EVCs.  (ducks!)


Back from massage.  Very deep but not hurty AT ALL.  Myofascial release.  Try it sometime.  I feel energized and not worked over.  But well stretched.  Loved it!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Erika, I hope you wake up and there is no pain.



Aww, this was sweet.  Me, too.  (Sorry, I am a snarky b$tch but I love you!!!)


----------



## robmck3898

Hello godesses, sorry I haven't been around lately, it has just been insane at work and school.  I did want to drop by real quick and wish all of you running this weekend good luck and look forward to finally have a moment to post about my trip and hearing about all the amazing times y'all have this weekend as well.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*Ok, I have to start accepting that there is a chance I am going to be a scratch for this race.    I can walk without limping...slowly.  The second I pick up my pace, I hobble.  

I am finishing up work now and then I will take a muscle relaxant.  I HATE that.  They are the only drug that will knock me out.  But the other side of that is that it really will help with the muscle strain.  So, I'll take one and just konk out. *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi Rob! 

E,


----------



## SeptemberGirl

3DisneyKids said:


> *Ok, I have to start accepting that there is a chance I am going to be a scratch for this race.    I can walk without limping...slowly.  The second I pick up my pace, I hobble.
> 
> I am finishing up work now and then I will take a muscle relaxant.  I HATE that.  They are the only drug that will knock me out.  But the other side of that is that it really will help with the muscle strain.  So, I'll take one and just konk out. *



OMG, NO!!!!  Give it a few days.  Seriously.  See all your dr, leg, muscle people. It just happened.  See how you feel in a day or two.  REST.  Please!!!  No more anything!


----------



## poppinspal

3DisneyKids said:


> *Ok, I have to start accepting that there is a chance I am going to be a scratch for this race.    I can walk without limping...slowly.  The second I pick up my pace, I hobble.
> 
> I am finishing up work now and then I will take a muscle relaxant.  I HATE that.  They are the only drug that will knock me out.  But the other side of that is that it really will help with the muscle strain.  So, I'll take one and just konk out. *



I'm with Liz on this one, give it a few days and see how it feels. With a little rest you never know how you'll feel on Sunday! 


I have a long day today. I work my regular Wednesday shift of 8:30-6 with the kids then we have a staff meeting from 6-8. But at least when this day is over all I have left of my week is an 8-3 shift tomorrow. I can almost taste the Mickey bars! 

Oh and if this weather in Orlando holds... 60s at 5am? Yes please!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

two words for us Erika.  Hot Mess 

Becca laughed at me yesterday when I was attempting to get out of the car.  She feels that there is no way I can manage 3 hours alone on a plane so I should take her with me.  She said (and I'm quoting here) "It's only Tuesday.  you have plenty of time to get me a plane ticket.  Now go out and make it happen"  Never give up trying, right? 

*Ronda*- Congrats on the trivia win!!

Stacking and gathering in earnest this morning before I go to work.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Erika, I hope you wake up feeling better this morning.  You've still got a few days to feel better! 

Good morning to the rest of the goddesses!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

that is all.  carry on.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

That's how I feel


----------



## AKASnowWhite

* I just had a total panic over nothing.  NOTHING.  I have my list. It's very thorough.  My laundry is done (mostly), I have just about everything I need to pack already here - just a few misc. odds and ends to pick up (like batteries. and cotton balls).  Things that if I don't get them, it's not the end of the world.  They DO have stores in Florida after all 

Now, to go to work and stay focused.  I don't need to add "burn meds" to my list of things to pack *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I'm here, I'm here.  Not sure of my situation yet, but it seems better than last night.  Last night was BAD.  Not as bad as December (I'd be out fore sure, then), but bad enough that I thought I might end up on the scream team.  And I still might.  But I haven't given up or anything.

I'm doing everything right.  Ibuprofen, ice, rest, and then Flexoral at night.  And OMG did that kick my a$$.  Slept till 9:15 and could have slept the day away.  The kids were great for letting me sleep in.

EE is on the way!  Exciting!   Kat--you leave tomorrow right?  Everyone else on Friday, then me and Amy on Saturday?

Oh and LIZ!  This is your job for me--I need your fax #.  I am going to fax you all of my information in case my plane gets delayed or something so that you can get my bib and stuff at the Expo.  You can have someone else check in for you as long as you have the right paperwork in place--so you are getting my paperwork.

NANCY--your job is at DVC.  Again, just in case I get delayed.  I have already done our online check-in, so there shouldn't be  any problem with anything. But Nancy is listed is the "head" or main person on the DVC reservation.  So the reservation is under H**** but of course all of our names are listed.


----------



## lisaviolet

Oh Erika - well that just SUCKS.  There is no other conclusion I can come up with.   

BUT whether you run or not - at least you have legs.     And such pretty ones at that.  

OH BOY!!!!!!!!!!  How exciting is this getting.  So close.  And the weather.  I'm so Erika - not a fan of heat while exercising. Actually not a fan in general even if I'm doing nada.   I love 70/75.  Not an 80's/
90s girl.  Well I was an 80s girl a la Cyndi Lauper and such.   

 I sweat.  And burn.    Oh how I hate my skin at times.  But most of you must be loving it - the temps, yes?  

As for the packing and organizing - you guys are KILLIN' me.    I'm such a throw a few things in the bag at the last minute girl.  The papers - I am organized with the papers of course.  

Jo - thanks - no worries - I won't be touching a thing.  It's actually a plus of the operation.  I get to be lazy moving girl.  Jean - well pray for her.  

Nancy - Becca's cute, eh?  I want a Becca.


----------



## lisaviolet

Hi Rob!    Do we get pictures?  I love pictures.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, I will be praying for jean

Why is work so sucky right before u go on vacation


----------



## poppinspal

Jo- I think it's so we appreciate the vacation more.

Went to the store on break and made two purchases... a travel size toothpaste and new Essie nail polish as I am giving myself a pedicure. I have vacation in my sights!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Posting for EE---she is only 25 miles from the Gate!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Lisa - I sent you a copy of the plans!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I want to get that I did it tshirt. I have read they sell out
Should i run to the expo Friday morning or is it ok to wait.til we all go


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Posting for EE---she is only 25 miles from the Gate!



Okay, I'm BEYOND jealous.  BEYOND. 

One day.  Maybe I need a cross state road trip this summer.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> Lisa - I sent you a copy of the plans!!!



Yeah!  Thanks.   

I GOT it. I LOVED it.   I would be useless with you guys.  So used to no plans.  

You would have to put me on one of those parent/child leashes "Come on Lisa".  OMG.   Flashback.   My whole life - well when I was little - my brother and his friends called me Lita Timon.  And I never knew why.    Isn't that SO ridiculous that I never knew why.    I just found out about five years ago. Apparently,  one of my friends wanted me to come everywhere with her and I would be all scattered ( I take that back probably as a toddler I didn't do well with demands - laughing) and took my time and I guess she had a lisp and was very young and had very little patience for the curious little Lisa  so she would scream "LITA!  TI MON".  as in Lisa - come on.  OMG, too funny - that's what you would all be saying to me.  



CAN NOT WAIT to hear all about this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm flitting between intense jealousy and intense excitement.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Lisa. Yes. I remember. : )

Like they had to let us go to choose our own path, so do we with them. 

My parents called with their usual crazy news and I had to just hold steady. Their choice. Their life 

I so get it, girlfriend.


----------



## HockeyKat

Lisa.


----------



## lisaviolet

SeptemberGirl said:


> Lisa. Yes. I remember. : )
> 
> Like they had to let us go to choose our own path, so do we with them.
> 
> My parents called with their usual crazy news and I had to just hold steady. Their choice. Their life
> 
> I so get it, girlfriend.





HockeyKat said:


> Lisa.



I feel much better.  Thank you both.  Went out for a ride and it's a beautiful day.  So it helped. And it's lovely to simply get out.  It's mild but some ice still and I can't go out on my own in case I fall and pull my stomach. Walking back and forth in the house is getting so darn boring.   So lovely to be out out.  

 And just like I said in the end it's not a bad thing for her really. (Sorry for the confusion everyone - I edited - remember when I ALWAYS edited - ALL THE TIME laughing - and Cutie would be mad -  but please know I could absolutely care less if ANYONE is told ANYTHING - it's just the internet because I wrote out an entire conversation with my mom and felt bad that I did ) 

Isn't that so Liz.  So well said.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I want to get that I did it tshirt. I have read they sell out
> Should i run to the expo Friday morning or is it ok to wait.til we all go



*Jo--you will easily be able to buy it at the Expo on Saturday.  It is AFTER the race that it is hard to come by.  

I got my new drinking shirt in the mail today.  So now I have 2!  They messed the first one up.  Does anyone want it (someone who didn't order one)?  It isn't that bad.  The writing on the back is sort of "double vision" like but you can still read it.  And the front is fine.

And Nancy got a UPS delivery here today.    It's my DME luggage tags and info.  I finally realized that since I made the DVC reservation under Nancy's name, that must be why everything is coming to my address but with her name on it.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I just got back from acupuncture on my foot. I swear this lady is a quack, but my DH said it will help, so far and $75.00 later, it feels the same.
Please just let my foot be fine are race day.

Lisa, sorry you are going stir crazy.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

3DisneyKids said:


> *Jo--you will easily be able to buy it at the Expo on Saturday.  It is AFTER the race that it is hard to come by.
> 
> I got my new drinking shirt in the mail today.  So now I have 2!  They messed the first one up.  Does anyone want it (someone who didn't order one)?  It isn't that bad.  The writing on the back is sort of "double vision" like but you can still read it.  And the front is fine.
> 
> And Nancy got a UPS delivery here today.    It's my DME luggage tags and info.  I finally realized that since I made the DVC reservation under Nancy's name, that must be why everything is coming to my address but with her name on it.*



Drinking shirt???


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Drinking shirt???



*But of course!    We have our racing shirts (Team Goddess).  And then we have matching t-shirts for when we go out drinking!  They are fun and custom done from Zazzle...and they have a whole list of private jokes on them from the 3 years we have been together on this thread.  There's a link somewhere around here.  And eventually I will get around to posting about what each joke means for those who haven't been around since Day 1....
but many of them we still say/use today.

Word.*


----------



## poppinspal

I promised myself I'd be packed before tomorrow. I haven't even unpacked my bag from this past week in Vermont. How can I pack if I'm not unpacked? Someone do this for me please? On the plus side packing shorts and tees is a lot easier then packing snow gear and sweaters! 



Seven hours of work are all that I have left this week. Seven hours! 

Can not wait to see you girls. 

Hi Lisa! I felt like I should say hi.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

7.5 hours of work for me and then I am on VACATION!!!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

I want it!  I want it!  I will send you some moulah to cover the shipping - just let me know.  I assume they didn't charge you again, correct or no?  

OH CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Friggin' pipsqueak wear.  What size is it?    OMG.  I'm so laughing.  It won't fit me, will it?  It so won't.  Oh no!!!

How are you Erika?


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> 7.5 hours of work for me and then I am on VACATION!!!!!!



How exciting JO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How flippin' exciting.  

Hi Megan!  

Kat, OMG- KAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was in hysterics over you yesterday.  YOu know when you said the gap in Sandra's teeth.  I didn't say anything - but I thought I don't get it - is there an American version of Property Virgins with a different host because she doesn't have a gap!!!  And then I thought "well that doesn't make sense - Kat and I have discussed Sandra before.  So my head was like "huh?"    What am I missing?

Her gap.  

I caught a show yesterday.  

About 80  Property Virgins shows probably viewed and I would have bet you a million bucks no gap.  I have never ever noticed that.  Ever.    OMG, isn't that funny?  Well to me anyway.  

I don't know why.  Jean has a gap - so maybe that.   I had one in childhood that naturally got pushed over.   I really don't know.  It's not the first time I haven't noticed a facial feature that rubbed someone the wrong way - I would obviously suck in a line up situation.  

But isn't that strange?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

lisaviolet said:


> I want it!  I want it!  I will send you some moulah to cover the shipping - just let me know.  I assume they didn't charge you again, correct or no?
> 
> OH CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Friggin' pipsqueak wear.  What size is it?    OMG.  I'm so laughing.  It won't fit me, will it?  It so won't.  Oh no!!!
> 
> How are you Erika?



It's yours!  No money.  You know that.  And it WILL fit!  It's a men's large.  Because I didn't know it was unisex sizing...thought women's and thought it might shrink, so I ordered up.  (I usually wear a women's medium when I am chunky like this.  Thin I am a small or even XS.  But that would not be now...)

Anyway, this is clearly meant to be.  So yes, I will send it to you.  Happy!

Oh!  And Lisa!  I totally forgot.  You know I run all of my races for NKF.  This one, too.  I always put Kelly's name and Cutie's sister's name on my NKF bib.  I would love to add yours and Nathan's names on it, too, this year. Is that ok?  I have to e-mail the Cutie and ask her, too.  Adding things to the  list to do before I go...


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Kat leaves today, right?!?!? 

Yes, yes, sometime I want to hear some of the inside jokes from your drinking shirt!  

But for now...GET PACKING SLACKERS!!  YOU'RE GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Good Morning All, 
I did not sleep well last night, so many things running in my head. I hope my foot holds up, OMG, I hope I hold up 
I think I need to change my packing a bit, I think I may need short in my carry on, going from 30 and snow to 85 is going to be a major change.

last day of work then I am on Vacation..

Amiee, I hope you are enjoying yourself

Safe travels today Kat

Kelly, how are you, hows C25K

E, hows the body feel from the fall

Nancy, hows the back

Paula, Hope all is well with work and the crane

Ronda, hope all is well with your training

Karen , Lisa, Cathie, Rob, Have a Great weekend. 

Liz, Meg, See you tomorrow

Amy, I can't wait to neet you.


----------



## Ronda93

Goddesses - envy and excitement for you all rolled into one!  Good luck.  All running stuff goes in your carry on!  Don't try anything new on race day.  

So excited.  Need to go look for the tracking sign up.

Ronda


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!  WOO HOO!  It's getting close!  I have assloads to do today, I tell you, assloads!

Haircut is first.
Then pack ALL FIVE of us.  Ack.
Clean the house.
Prepare meals for Jeff and the kids for while I am away.
Oh, and then there's the small matter of my JOB.

I figure I have about 12 hours worth of stuff to do today.  Now, if I could work straight through, that would have me done and ready before 10pm tonight--totally manageable, right?  Um yeah.  3 kids home on vacation.  "Working straight through" is not gonna happen.

I'll likely push some of the cleaning and cooking off to tomorrow.  But Jeff gets home late tonight and is therefore working from home tomorrow.  When HE works from home, I get nothing done.  NOTHING.  So that is a bit of a stress point.  That is also why I have schedule my pedi for tomorrow.  And hopefully a trip to Rio, but she hasn't called back yet!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi Goddesses!  and Rob!

I am packed.  Just last minute things to throw in.  

Jo, I am wearing yoga pants and my sneakers, carrying on flip flops and a skirt.  (Because shorts are not my friend).

Ronda, I am actually wearing on my running sneakers, unheard of for me.  I usually pack them and assume if my luggage gets lost, God is trying to tell me something.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ugh.  Haircut is WAY.  TOO.  SHORT.  As in, can't put it in a pony tail short!  ACK!  And  I have been going to the same person for ages and she is fabulous and NEVER gets it wrong.  But see, she's pregnant (her first) and that makes people to crazy things...like giving me a bad haircut!  Ok, so it isn't a bad cut.  But it isn't what I wanted.  FML.


----------



## HockeyKat

All packed and ready to go.  

I managed to get everything in a 22" rolling carry on bag (including 8 goddess tees), and a "personal item" - large purse-like thing that matches the carry on.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Kids are packed!  Woot!  Now it's my turn...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Goddesses - envy and excitement for you all rolled into one!  Good luck.  All running stuff goes in your carry on!  Don't try anything new on race day.



*Words to live by!*



HockeyKat said:


> I managed to get everything in a 22" rolling carry on bag (including 8 goddess tees), and a "personal item" - large purse-like thing that matches the carry on.



*Good Lord Kat.  I don't know HOW you managed that.  And I absolutely adore your description of a "purse-like thing"  yeah, we know.  Kat doesn't do purses.

I'm home from work and freaking out.  My to-do list today still includes grocery shopping, getting gas in the car (lest we run out on the way to the airport ),  packing, dinner for the family, a bit of goat medical treatments, and of course DRAMA tonight - where I must go and have a serious smack-down with one of the students.  It could get UGLY!  Long story, but she's been stealing costumes from the prop room.    *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

3DisneyKids said:


> Haircut is first.
> Then pack ALL FIVE of us.  Ack.
> Clean the house.
> Prepare meals for Jeff and the kids for while I am away.
> Oh, and then there's the small matter of my JOB.



*
Yes, I'm quoting myself!    I'm going through my list.

Haircut - check (disaster, but done)
ALL FIVE packed - check
Clean the house - check
Cook meals for while I am away - up next
Trip planning and list-making for the "big group" that gets there after the Goddesses leave - 6-8pm
Job stuff - will begin at 8pm and work till midnight

Ok, so far so good.  Considering I still have all day tomorrow, I'm feeling pretty good.  At least about getting through my list, that is.  I feel terrible about ME, but that is another story all together.*


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Urgh, still swamped with life in general - to quote Erika - FML! 

E/Nancy - Hows the pain? Hope you are both fighting fit!

Jo - C25K is going well, done two days so far this week and I WILL fit in a 3rd!

Lisa - Ah Lisa, your posts do brighten up my day! Make sure you are taking care of YOU 

Meg, Kat, Liz, EE, Ronda, Rob, Karen, Paula, Everyone - HI 

I cannot tell you how excited I am for you Goddesses going to race! I have to tell you - I would be grateful for live trip reports (or popping in to post) and I do so love pictures 

Im going to a concert on Sunday so I won't be able to run at the same time as you guys, but in your honour I will run on Sunday Morning (my morning time!) 

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I am on vacation, work is done. bag is just about packed, 
food in the fridge for my family
BUT..... OMG they are calling for 4-6" of snow tonight. Please don't let snow stop me from getting to FL. OMG OMG OMG I think I am going to cry.


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to a concert on Sunday so I won't be able to run at the same time as you guys, *but in your honour I will run on Sunday Morning* (my morning time!)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day



I LOVE that Kelly.  

I - will - sit - on - my - a$$ - in honour (yeah spelling Kelly!) of all of you!!!!   

CAN NOT WAIT!!!  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I am on vacation, work is done. bag is just about packed,
> food in the fridge for my family
> BUT..... OMG they are calling for 4-6" of snow tonight. Please don't let snow stop me from getting to FL. OMG OMG OMG I think I am going to cry.



Hang in there Jo.  It's still winter.  It's Illinois.  They are prepared.  You will get there!!!!  

Erika - hair is frustrating - I get it - but it's such beautiful look young forever thick hair.  So I bet it's not that bad.  I bet.

As for the NKF.  How sweet of you.    I'm so touched.  Me yes - I would be sighing for me to be on there with those two!!!!    Nathan - I can't speak for and he's very private so I'll get a message out to him pronto.  

Thank you - I'm overwhelmed that you would do that.  

Love to all.    And I thought Ronda's thoughts were so bang on.  

Nancy - you're there - here's to all last minute check marks going smoothly.    Can you film the smackdown???   Laughing - I am sorry you're dealing with drama.  I can't wait!  

And Nancy and Erika - why can't the remaining spouses do their own dinner?  Total curiosity.  Is that too cheeky of a question?  Smiling.


----------



## lisaviolet

Erika,

Can't seem to get ahold of Nathan as yet.  But have left a message.  I'm sure he would be just fine.  He is such an athlete and the kidney failure really impacted that part of his life - so I'm sure he would be both honoured and wowed by you.

As soon as I hear from him - I will post here and email you.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone...  

Sorry for my lack of posts lately.  Work is just plain nuts!



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Paula, Hope all is well with work and the crane



Jo to answer your questions, the crane repairs are going beautifully.  A little crane on crane action and the disassembly is done and we are now putting the tower crane back together.  Nothing like having 25 ironworkers running around all day to keep me entertained.  As for work, all I can say is sign me up for the funny farm because I am going to need it soon. 

I am so excited for Team Goddess!!!  I can hear the excitement through your posts and I am beyond jealous - although I am a bit relieved that I am not juggling my job and that at the moment.    I will be stalking you all via the e-mail updates though.  (Jo and Meg - please pass along your bib numbers if you think of it so I can stalk you both as well).

Please have a few drinks for me while you are there and for the love of Lisa, some of you better be posting some live TR's and updates.  I don't want to be back here trying to keep entertained on my own.

Go Team Goddess!!!  Kick this race's bummocks!


----------



## lisaviolet

goofyfan-12 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Sorry for my lack of posts lately.  Work is just plain nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> Jo to answer your questions, the crane repairs are going beautifully.  A little crane on crane action and the disassembly is done and we are now putting the tower crane back together.  Nothing like having 25 ironworkers running around all day to keep me entertained.  As for work, all I can say is sign me up for the funny farm because I am going to need it soon.
> 
> I am so excited for Team Goddess!!!  I can hear the excitement through your posts and I am beyond jealous - although I am a bit relieved that I am not juggling my job and that at the moment.    I will be stalking you all via the e-mail updates though.  (Jo and Meg - please pass along your bib numbers if you think of it so I can stalk you both as well).
> 
> Please have a few drinks for me while you are there and for the love of Lisa, some of you better be posting some live TR's and updates.  I don't want to be back here trying to keep entertained on my own.
> 
> Go Team Goddess!!!  Kick this race's bummocks!



Are they cute Paula?  The ironworkers?  

Crane on crane action.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

KAT is at MCO!  Waiting for EE to pick her up!  Goddesses are in town!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Last post for me until I get on E's computer in WDW!

Okay, all packed.  Just need to throw some vitamins and trail mix in my carry on.  I, of course, have a huge check through suitcase and a small carry on with just magazines and gum and food!    Very Liz.

Thanks Goddesses at home for supporting us!!!  I decided that I am going to just live in the moment and enjoy every second of it...enough of beating myself about whatever.  F it!    I am here, I am alive, I have legs!  I am going to finish this half and be with my friends and live the precious time that it is.  

Off to spend some time with my husband and maybe sleep!!!

 to all!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I am still on schedule!  Woot!  Getting "job" work done now.

Tomorrow:

--last minute packing
--pedi
--ripping
--finish cooking
--kids' schedules typed and ready for Jeff
--homework schedule


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*I just put the hotel address into my GPS.  If I leave right now, I should arrive at 3:41 pm tomorrow.  no thanks. I'll fly!*




DisneyGalUK said:


> E/Nancy - Hows the pain? Hope you are both fighting fit!
> 
> *It's unpredictable, which is particularly irritating! *
> 
> Im going to a concert on Sunday so I won't be able to run at the same time as you guys, but in your honour I will run on Sunday Morning (my morning time!)



*Thanks Kelly!  That's so sweet!*



lisaviolet said:


> I - will - sit - on - my - a$$ - in honour (yeah spelling Kelly!) of all of you!!!!
> 
> CAN NOT WAIT!!!
> 
> * Thanks Lisa! That's so....sweet  *
> 
> Nancy - you're there - here's to all last minute check marks going smoothly.    Can you film the smackdown???   Laughing - I am sorry you're dealing with drama.  I can't wait!
> 
> *yeah.  I *almost* felt bad when she started crying.  But then I remembered she was STEALING COSTUMES. *
> 
> And Nancy and Erika - why can't the remaining spouses do their own dinner?  Total curiosity.  Is that too cheeky of a question?  Smiling.



*Stephen will cook.  Sorta.  He's not very good at it, but that's because he doesn't do it very often.  I left them some "options".  Easy stuff to figure out.  Besides, he'll be busy being mid-wife to the goats, driver to Becca and chaperone to the hoards of teens that Nate has invited over tomorrow night *




goofyfan-12 said:


> I am so excited for Team Goddess!!!  I can hear the excitement through your posts and I am beyond jealous - although I am a bit relieved that I am not juggling my job and that at the moment.    I will be stalking you all via the e-mail updates though.  (Jo and Meg - please pass along your bib numbers if you think of it so I can stalk you both as well).
> 
> Please have a few drinks for me while you are there and for the love of Lisa, some of you better be posting some live TR's and updates.  I don't want to be back here trying to keep entertained on my own.
> 
> Go Team Goddess!!!  Kick this race's bummocks!



*We'll be missing you Paula!


Gah.  I guess I'd better go PACK now.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thank you so much at home Goddesses for your support.

I am so tired, going to snuggle with my little ladies. 

See you tomorrow   (thats from Alexa, she wanted to click a smile)


----------



## AKASnowWhite

OMG!  I am SO glad I'm leaving in the morning.

Nate just asked Stephen if all the kids coming tomorrow could spend the night.  Mixed company


----------



## lisaviolet

Safe trip everyone!    Have fun!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Checking in from the airport!!!

Live TR here. Fully packed last night, because that is me. I was packed two days ago!  Did the last minute take out...extra pants, shirts, tanks. Nick always asks me and I always end up pulling 4-5 things out!

Em was off to my inlaws, so we got a late pizza and went to bed by 10. At 3:15 I was up and fairly perky. Took a heavenly shower with lots of hot water and eventually the groggy husband woke up. 

We headed early to the airport so we stopped for gas. I got an awesome little grapes, cheese, and cracker thing to eat on the plane! Score! I totally thought of Lisa. I was perhaps a bit too perky and excited about the healthy options at the local Wawa. (it's like a 7-11 but better). 

At the airport in record time. An hour early for the plane, and a breeze through check in and security. I smile big and bright at everyone I see. Agents and such. They are nice back. 

With all this time, I browse the bookstore for a good ten minutes. Luxury! Then I get shocked by my image in the bathroom mirror. Great hair, but very pale at 5:30am and no makeup!

I grab a fruit and yogurt parfait  and a bottle of water for breakfast and head to the gate. 

I started this post sitting at the gate and right now I am buckled in to my seat!!! The adventure continues!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Whoohooo!  Love the live TR!  Have a safe flight!!!!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just off the phone with Liz and Nancy.  They totally met up with Meg and Jo at the airport!  Goddesses are there!

Jo and Meg are on Magical Express as I type this and Nancy and Liz are in their rental car.  All is good!

Me?  Snowstorm in Maine!


----------



## cathie1327

Hi everyone,

Whew what a crazy few weeks it's been. Sorry for my lack of posts, I have not had much time to do anything lately. Work has been very hectic. We're going through system implementations, and creating a lot of new processes. And, of course, those of use vying for our promotions have gotten a lot of the work, so I've been working to the max every day. School has been very busy too, this sememster is turning out to be a lot of work, and keeping up has been rough with my health, but with a lot of focus I'm managing to keep fairly caught up, and I have some very understanding teachers, so that's pretty helpful. 

I had my second colonoscopy a couple of weeks ago and got those results this week. Everything came back clean, so now he is giving me a diagnosis of IBS. I'm not entirely happy with it, since IBS is really just a name for a group of symptoms they can't explain, but they've given me new medication so I'll go with it and see how it all pans out. I'll follow up with the g.i. doc in the next couple of weeks, then go back to my doctor to see what her thoughts/opinions are and have her treat me from there. She's a lot cheaper than the G.I. doctor lol.

My total loss is now up to 20 pounds since October, and now that I'm hopefully going to be feeling up to speed soon, I'm going to start partaking in some of the free group exercise classes my work offers.

My journey to quit smoking-still a struggle. I still haven't bought any since October, but sometimes the urge to go out on break with the girls at work is more than I think I can handle, and I slip up. Using my lunch break for group exercise classes will eliminate that partially, so that will be a good distraction for it.

Okay. Enough rambling. I have been trying to follow and keep up with everyone....and man, I really, really just can't say it enough. Everyone here is so inspiring. The mental attitudes, the dedication, and the achievements...it's what helps me remember some days that the candy bar is not worth it. So thanks for being so amazing, it accomplishes more than I can probably express in any way.

I hope everyone's Friday is amazing!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> KAT is at MCO!  Waiting for EE to pick her up!  Goddesses are in town!







SeptemberGirl said:


> Last post for me until I get on E's computer in WDW!
> 
> Okay, all packed.  Just need to throw some vitamins and trail mix in my carry on.  I, of course, have a huge check through suitcase and a small carry on with just magazines and gum and food!    Very Liz.
> 
> Thanks Goddesses at home for supporting us!!!  I decided that I am going to just live in the moment and *enjoy every second of it*...*enough of* *beating myself about whatever.  F it*!    I am here, I am alive, I have legs!  I am going to finish this half and be with my friends and live the precious time that it is.
> 
> Off to spend some time with my husband and maybe sleep!!!
> 
> to all!



Good for you Liz.  GOOD FOR YOU.  



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Whoohooo!  Love the live TR!  Have a safe flight!!!!!!



I know, eh?  



3DisneyKids said:


> Just off the phone with Liz and Nancy.  They totally met up with Meg and Jo at the airport!  Goddesses are there!
> 
> Jo and Meg are on Magical Express as I type this and Nancy and Liz are in their rental car.  All is good!
> 
> Me?  Snowstorm in Maine!



Yeah.  Ummm, not on the snowstorm though.  Here's to a good day tomorrow Erika.  Can't wait until you get there. 

Hi Cathie.


----------



## lisaviolet

SeptemberGirl said:


> Checking in from the airport!!!
> 
> Live TR here. Fully packed last night, because that is me. I was packed two days ago!  Did the last minute take out...extra pants, shirts, tanks. Nick always asks me and I always end up pulling 4-5 things out!
> 
> Em was off to my inlaws, so we got a late pizza and went to bed by 10. At 3:15 I was up and fairly perky. Took a heavenly shower with lots of hot water and eventually the groggy husband woke up.
> 
> We headed early to the airport so we stopped for gas. I got an awesome little grapes, cheese, and cracker thing to eat on the plane! Score! I totally thought of Lisa. I was perhaps a bit too perky and excited about the healthy options at the local Wawa. (it's like a 7-11 but better).
> 
> At the airport in record time. An hour early for the plane, and a breeze through check in and security. I smile big and bright at everyone I see. Agents and such. They are nice back.
> 
> With all this time, I browse the bookstore for a good ten minutes. Luxury! Then I get shocked by my image in the bathroom mirror. Great hair, but very pale at 5:30am and no makeup!
> 
> I grab a fruit and yogurt parfait  and a bottle of water for breakfast and head to the gate.
> 
> I started this post sitting at the gate and right now I am buckled in to my seat!!! The adventure continues!



I just ADORED every single minute of this Liz.  It  made my day.  I'm very nauseous from the meds today - so this was a smile maker. And I was thinking of you already because it was such a bad day - Jean is bringing crackers home.    Tomorrow is my last day of these antibotics - so yeah for no more of that!   

Thank you for posting all this - I could SO feel it all.  

Your Polynesian picture is beautiful and your hair has of course lightened up already.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Cathie, congrats on the 20 pounds!!!   I smoked for 13 years and quit over 11 years ago (wow, that makes me sound old, but I started smoking at 13!)  and it was one of the hardest things to do.  You can do it though, each day, week, month gets easier, I promise! 

Wonder if the Godesses are at the Expo yet?!?!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Quick check in before I leave in the morning!

All packed, pedicure is done, kids are settled, Jeff has the master schedule for the week...just sitting down to watch a movie together before heading to bead.  Have to be up at 5:15 to catch my flight.  MAJOR snowstorm today.  I couldn't have flown out today if I wanted to.  Everything should be clear by midnight and I fly out at 7:30, so that bodes well.  

Will post live from the airport!


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Quick check in before I leave in the morning!
> 
> All packed, pedicure is done, kids are settled, Jeff has the master schedule for the week...just sitting down to watch a movie together before heading to bead.  Have to be up at 5:15 to catch my flight.  MAJOR snowstorm today.  I couldn't have flown out today if I wanted to.  Everything should be clear by midnight and I fly out at 7:30, so that bodes well.
> 
> Will post live from the airport!



Well, that's good to hear Erika!  Here's to tomorrow.   Have a wonderful evening.  What day will they be with you?  In about five days or so?  

Me - I'm in control freak agony.  They are moving some things out all around me and I can do NADA.  And it's killing me.


----------



## lisaviolet

OMG, see why it's killing me.  Jean just tried to get something by me into the garbage - that are SO not garbage.  And I am about as far from a pack rat as ONE can get.  I can throw, throw, throw with ease.  I am queen of not having an ounce of clutter.  

I can't even type what she was trying to put in the garbage.  

Please pray for me.


----------



## lisaviolet

And I'm out of pills.    Lord knows I would swallow a few just to get through this mess.  I am one step from junkie.


----------



## HockeyKat

Lisa, more pills.  

Posting from OKW after a super fun but totally tiring day.  

EE and I got up on the later side, around 9, and hit Publix before going to Poly to catch the monorail to the MK.  

We got into the MK around 11 and were texting Liz and Nancy like mad.  

Crowds were ridiculous.

We rode Haunted Mansion, and TTA, and were heading over to Splash to pull a FP when I got into a FB message/txt convo with an off-thread DIS friend that I hadn't met before that was in the MK too... turns out she had a priority FP for any ride for 4 people, so she, EE, her son, and I rode Splash with no wait!

Meanwhile, Liz and Nancy and Meg and Jo had arrived at MK and EE had made us a lunch ressie at Liberty Tree Tavern.   EE and I walked over that way and I totally spotted Meg out of the crowd.  

Meg and Jo went to BTT to pull FPs, and EE and I waited for Liz and Nancy.  

We ate lunch at LTT, then waited in line (45 min) for Splash while waiting for BTT FPs to mature.    From there did Pirates, then BTT, and broke Jo who was NOT into thrill rides. 

We decided to pull FPs for Space and go to Poly for a drink and dinner... Jo headed back to the resort and the rest of us had a drink and got CS from Capt Cook's and ate it in the lounge with cocktails.  

The remaining 5 went back to the MK just in time for Wishes, then rode Space and the TTA and left the park to go back to respective resorts.  

EE and I hit the pool and hot tub and are now headed to bed.


----------



## amykab

Quick phone check in! I'm about done at work and will be heading to bed when I get home.

So excited to see everyone! Did the last chore on my list today! BEER RUN! 

See you soon goddesses!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Safe travels this morning Erika and Amy!

SO Excited (and jealous) that you goddesses were in MK yesterday! Loving the updates, keep them coming with you have the time in between cocktails!


----------



## lisaviolet

All I could think of this morning was - I BETTER EFFIN' STILL HAVE INTERNET FOR THIS RACE!  AND DRINKS!    Yeah, I"m still here.  





HockeyKat said:


> Lisa, more pills.
> 
> Posting from OKW after a super fun but totally tiring day.  *Aren't those kind of days the loveliest?  *
> 
> EE and I got up on the later side, around 9 *Fine work!  I love the later side.  *, and hit Publix  before going to Poly to catch the monorail to the MK.
> 
> We got into the MK around 11 and were texting Liz and Nancy like mad.  *Another way I'd be out of it.* *I've never ever texted.    Don't let me tell you **that I only carry a cell for work only - and don't use it otherwise.*
> 
> Crowds were ridiculous.  *Oh no.  So weird, eh? ** I was there the prime of the prime time **and didn't experience any nutty days.*
> 
> *But then again I did so many late nights.  *
> 
> We rode Haunted Mansion, and TTA, and were heading over to Splash to pull a FP when I got into a FB message/txt convo with an off-thread DIS friend that I hadn't met before that was in the MK too... turns out she had a priority FP for any ride for 4 people, so she, EE, her son, and I rode Splash with no wait!  Scored!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *What a great friend.  I think I've said this* *before but Jean SINGS the entire way through Splash and gives advice to Brer Rabbit.  Really.  Yes and she loves the Bieber.  And she's almost 50.    Hey wait!  Does Nancy sing duriing that ride? *
> 
> Meanwhile, Liz and Nancy and Meg and Jo had arrived at MK and EE had made us a lunch ressie at Liberty Tree Tavern. *Good work Amiee*  EE and I walked over that way and I totally spotted Meg out of the crowd.  *Cause she's SO CUTE. * *Laughing.  Did anyone have the Toffee dessert?*
> 
> Meg and Jo went to BTT to pull FPs, and EE and I waited for Liz and Nancy.  *Yeah, reunion anticipation.*
> 
> We ate lunch at LTT, then waited in line (45 min) for Splash while waiting for BTT FPs to mature.  *Oh good so I can really know if Nancy sings.*   From there did Pirates, then BTT, and broke Jo who was NOT into thrill rides. Jo!!!!   *How is Jo doing?  Is she overwhelmed with meeting everyone?  Hi Jo.   Jo, I'm an introvert so just sayin' after all this time together with them I would be totally overwhelmed.  WORD.  I miss the Cutie.  [/*COLOR]
> We decided to pull FPs for Space and go to Poly for a drink *yeah!*  and dinner... Jo headed back to the resort and the rest of us had a drink and got CS from Capt Cook's and ate it in the lounge with cocktails.   *SO SMART!!!! *
> 
> The remaining 5 went back to the MK just in time for Wishes, then rode Space and the TTA and left the park to go back to respective resorts.
> 
> EE and I hit the pool *Love it - swimming at night!!!!  LOVE THAT says the pink* *girl - no sunscreen! * and hot tub and are now headed to bed.




Hope you had a good night sleep Kat.  Thank you so much for taking the time to update us all.  



amykab said:


> Quick phone check in! I'm about done at work *Yeah! * and will be heading to bed when I get home.
> 
> So excited to see everyone! Did the last chore on my list today! BEER RUN! *Are **you sure you aren't Canadian?*
> 
> See you soon goddesses!



Safe travels Amy!    Have fun.  



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Safe travels this morning Erika and Amy!
> 
> SO Excited (and jealous) that you goddesses were in MK yesterday! Loving the updates, keep them coming with you have the time in between cocktails!



Hi Karen!  

Yes happy flying Erika.  Oh sighing - how I adore flying.  Okay, enough about me.  Can't wait for your update.  

Me - well things look like a bomb went off.  YOu know that packed - not packed - a few things gone already look of moving days.  Crazy - crazy for being so .......  Sing it Ms. Cline.


----------



## poppinspal

Checking in for Jo who wants me to share that she thinks everyone is wonderful and we're having a blast.


----------



## goofyfan-12

So Team Goddess should be complete by now with the arrivals of E and Amy right?

Sounds like you are all having a great time!  So jealous of you all.  Sighing with Lisa on this one.  Of course, I can't think too long as I am in the middle of assembling a crane.  Lisa - one of the definite perks of my job is the view.  A definite perk!

Have fun everyone.  We miss you all here...


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Im loving the live posts!

So jealous of you goddesses getting to meet each other, and missing you here!

Hope you are all having a fabulous time and I know you will rock the race tomorrow!


----------



## lisaviolet

Thanks Megan.   I was worried when Kat said she went back.  SO GOOD to hear.  And then I imagine ME trying to get a word in.   Thinking of you Jo.

Paula!  OMG, I need a crane ride STAT.  

Kelly!  I've missed you.     England is calling me but not on the 29th of April.  The Americans are ALL OVER IT in the media.  Every time I watch morning TV this and that.  To think that they threw you out.    Don't make me call them SFTPs.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

GODDESSESS!!!!!
Good luck to each and every one of you today - have fun, enjoy and rock it!!!

Ive just got in from my run (I went out at 8am ) and in your honour I sang 'A little help from my friends' when it came on my IPod! Now the neighbours think im weird, but thats nothing new 

I can't wait for reports and pictures!



lisaviolet said:


> Kelly!  I've missed you.     England is calling me but not on the 29th of April.  The Americans are ALL OVER IT in the media.  Every time I watch morning TV this and that.  To think that they threw you out.    Don't make me call them SFTPs.



Ah Lisa! SFTPs made me laugh! Im not sure I want to be here on April 29th 
Media coverage died down a little here, but its picked up again - Harrys been picked as best man, whos designing Kates dress, what will the Queen wear, who'll be wearing the biggest hat - you know, the usual 

It is now confirmed as a bank holiday, which means no work so I will be watching the wedding on TV - I could just do with less coverage until maybe the week before


----------



## lisaviolet

Run!  Run!  Run! and then some rum and fun!  

Yes I'm actually wide awake at 4:30.  

If I fall back asleep - well results will be mine.  Yeah!  Can't wait.  

Kelly - I can't imagine.  I wonder what April 30th will be like - oh yeah a comparison of honeymoons  D of course hellish.   Poor Diana.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I'm awake too Lisa!  Woke up at 4:15 (which actually isn't anything new for me)   and the first thing I thought was that they were probably in their corrals ready!  (I'm CST)

I'm getting ready to go run in a little bit, but I'm feeling a little sick.  Hope some water helps!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Go Team Goddess!

I am stalking them via texts and the racer tracking thingy.  E $ Nancy have crossed the 5k mark. Liz, Amy and EE are crossing now. Haven't heard from Kat yet and I don't have the tracking set up for Jo or Meg since I didn't have their bib numbers.

I'll keep you all posted on what I hear.

So exciting!


----------



## goofyfan-12

They are crossing the 10k mark. They are in the Magic Kingdom baby!


----------



## Ronda93

Looks like Meg and Nancy are running together.  Stalkers unite!

Ronda


----------



## goofyfan-12

Goddesses are starting to cross the finish line!


----------



## lisaviolet

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I'm awake too Lisa!  Woke up at 4:15 (which actually isn't anything new for me)   and the first thing I thought was that they were probably in their corrals ready!  (I'm CST)
> 
> I'm getting ready to go run in a little bit, but I'm feeling a little sick.  Hope some water helps!



Oh Karen - why run when you're feeling sick.  Yes, I'm a non-runner.    Hope you feel better.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> Go Team Goddess!
> 
> I am stalking them via texts and the racer tracking thingy.  E $ Nancy have crossed the 5k mark. Liz, Amy and EE are crossing now. Haven't heard from Kat yet and I don't have the tracking set up for Jo or Meg since I didn't have their bib numbers.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted on what I hear.
> 
> So exciting!



Thank you so much Paula!!!



goofyfan-12 said:


> They are crossing the 10k mark. They are in the Magic Kingdom baby!



Yeah.  



Ronda93 said:


> Looks like Meg and Nancy are running together.  Stalkers unite!
> 
> Ronda



 Ronda.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> Goddesses are starting to cross the finish line!



Thanks so much Paula!!!!!!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Nah, I felt better after some coffee, water, and a banana and I went running!  I did 3.1 while the GODDESSES were running, it was really cool to run and think about how at that very moment, thousands of people were running as well at WDW.    Although I was a little sore that I knew the weather was better there, it's pretty chilly here! 

Can't wait to hear all about the race!  CONGRATS GODDESSES!!!!!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Checking in from Epcot!!  Race was fab. All finished. Did character breakfast at Cape May. Now in Epcot. Doing great having fun!!!  Xoxo


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

3disneykids said:


> checking in from epcot!!  Race was fab. All finished. Did character breakfast at cape may. Now in epcot. Doing great having fun!!!  Xoxo



*whoohoooo!!!!*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Omg. Just posted entire racecreport FROM MY PHONE and the boards ate it. Will do it again once I'm at a real computer.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I woke up at 7 and did my e-mail and then yoga on the terrace.  Everyone else is still asleep.  Catching up with work and all of you now.

Short version of race report.

It was HOT and HUMID.  For those of us who trained in cold climates, it was tough.  And even our resident Florida goddess thought it was hot.  So I was MELTING well before the race even started.

My first 5 miles were fine...chugging right along at race pace.  Melting, so hot, getting water and every single station.  At about mile 7.5 I felt my hamstring go.  Just lost it.  PAIN.  So I limped along for about a mile and then I decided to text Liz.  Yes, texting from the course!  I didn't know where Nancy was (she didn't know what her race plan was going to be...she had considered staying and walking with Liz, so that is why I texted Liz).  I said, "Send me Nancy.  I need her."  And literally about 2 minutes later, Nancy and Meg materialized on either side of me!  It was awesome!  Seriously, I got teary when they came up from behind me.  SO SO SO happy to see friends. (And no, they weren't with Liz.  They started 8 minutes after me, and had just caught up.)

I explained the situation and they stayed with me for the last 4 miles and the 3 of us finished together.  And I was and am so grateful to them both.  They both had much more left in them, but they hung back with me.  

We crossed and then stalked the finish waiting for everyone else.  This is not nearly as easy as it sounds as the race officials move you out of that area FAST.  So naturally, there were *some* shenanigans involved.    But there was no way we were going to miss our friends finish.

Jo finished next.  Yes, JO!  We mobbed her when she crossed.  And Nancy and I cried right along with her.  It was an incredible and moving moment.  Jo freaking ROCKED this Half.  ROCKED it.  She'll share her story when she can.  But it was so great to be there for her.

Once we were all across and appropriately blinged out, we all got massages.  Off to the cars--where we changed and stripped right in the parking lot and drank beer.  Because that's just how we roll.  Then off to Cape May for breakfast.  It was about 10:30 by this point.

Breakfast was good and Minnie was AWESOME.  She was super impressed with our bling.  And we were all pretty impressed with ourselves!  

No showers, because we are SO hardcore, and right back into Epcot to park tour.  Stayed till about 3:30, then back for more beer and pool time.  Headed back to Epcot for dinner and Illuminations--all blinged out and taking the glory from those who congratulated us.

After Epcot, where we never did eat, we headed to Jellyrolls, stopping at the Boardwalk pizza window for food.  Now keep in mind, by this time, it was 9:30 and we had not eaten at all since Cape May.  And we had run a Half and park toured in the heat.  We were hungry!

Then on to Jellyrolls, where we sang (loudly and off key), danced on our well-worn feet, did tequila shots, and drunk dialed the Cutie and Paula.  Jellyrolls was spectacular as they played MANY songs for us.  Of course, our theme song "I get by with a little help from my friends."  And also "Jesse's Girl" for Paula, "Brick House" for Kat.  And Nancy and I had a moment when they sang "I'll be there."  Because the lyrics are "Just call my name....and I'll be there."  Which is exactly what happened on the race course. 

Finally back home at 1:30. 22 hours, 20+ miles on our feet, and an amazing experience.

Yes, this IS the short version!    I'll give all of the other little details (like runners puking and passing out from the heat...and the warriors in wheelchairs...Team Jesus, etc.).

Goddesses are FINALLY waking up now...off to DHS!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

SO happy for you girls!  Sounds like an amazing race and a perfect day that followed!!


----------



## lisaviolet

[/B][/COLOR]





3DisneyKids said:


> I woke up at 7 and did my e-mail and then yoga on the terrace.  Everyone else is still asleep. *Whatever. * Catching up with work and all of you now.
> 
> Short version of race report.
> 
> It was HOT and HUMID. *OH NO!!!!!  I hate humid - yes Toronto is very hot and humid in the summer!!! So no smart a$$ Canada crap.  * For those of us who trained in cold climates, it was tough. *I guess SO!  * And even our resident Florida goddess thought it was hot.*Now that's hot then.  *  So I was MELTING well before the race even started.*Let me tell YOU about melting.  When Ms. Liz talked about her tinted moisturizer I instantly thought WT F?  Why?  I can not put any moisturizer near my face in the spring/summer - MELTS off in a second.  *
> 
> My first 5 miles were fine...chugging right along at race pace.*Yeah!  *  Melting, so hot, getting water and every single station.  At about mile 7.5 I felt my hamstring go.*I can't even believe that you were okay to run in general Erika - So good on you.  Wow.  *  Just lost it.  PAIN.  So I limped along for about a mile and then I decided to text Liz.  *Of course. Of course you did *Yes, texting from the course!  I didn't know where Nancy was (she didn't know what her race plan was going to be...she had considered staying and walking with Liz, so that is why I texted Liz).  I said, "Send me Nancy.  I need her." *That's what I want to say on a DAILY basis.  * And literally about 2 minutes later, Nancy and Meg materialized on either side of me!*Seriously, not to get mushy - but I can almost feel that/see that.  So powerful.  Nice!  *  It was awesome!  Seriously, I got teary when they came up from behind me.  SO SO SO happy to see friends. (And no, they weren't with Liz.  They started 8 minutes after me, and had just caught up.)
> 
> I explained the situation and they stayed with me for the last 4 miles and the 3 of us finished together.  And I was and am so grateful to them both.  They both had much more left in them, but they hung back with me.   *Guess what I'm doing?  Of course I'M SIGHING.  *
> 
> We crossed and then stalked the finish waiting for everyone else.  This is not nearly as easy as it sounds as the race officials move you out of that area FAST.  So naturally, there were *some* shenanigans involved.    But there was no way we were going to miss our friends finish.  *Yes we all remember last year.  *
> 
> Jo finished next.  Yes, JO!  We mobbed her when she crossed.  And Nancy and I cried right along with her.  It was an incredible and moving moment.  Jo freaking ROCKED this Half.  ROCKED it.  She'll share her story when she can.  But it was so great to be there for her.
> 
> *PLEASE TELL JO: Jo, I felt my stomach drop in PURE GLEE at this point in the race report.  I wasn't shocked Jo.  I truly wasn't.  I knew that you were there.  I am so incredibly proud of you.  So happy for you.  *
> 
> Once we were all across and appropriately blinged out, we all got massages.  *Free?  Are they free?  So curious.  *Off to the cars--where we changed and stripped right in the parking lot and drank beer.  Because that's just how we roll.  Then off to Cape May for breakfast.  It was about 10:30 by this point.
> 
> Breakfast was good and Minnie was AWESOME.  She was super impressed with our bling. *I guess she was.    Do you think she's a she?  Another curiosity. * And we were all pretty impressed with ourselves!
> 
> No showers, because we are SO hardcore, and right back into Epcot to park tour.  Stayed till about 3:30, then back for more beer and pool time.  Headed back to Epcot for dinner and Illuminations--all blinged out and taking the glory from those who congratulated us.
> 
> After Epcot, where we never did eat, we headed to Jellyrolls, stopping at the Boardwalk pizza window for food.  Now keep in mind, by this time, it was 9:30 and we had not eaten at all since Cape May.  And we had run a Half and park toured in the heat.  We were hungry!  *I guess so.  *
> 
> Then on to Jellyrolls, where we sang (loudly and off key),*Except Nancy right? With the off key I mean.  I KNOW she was loud!!!  Smiling. Broadly.    * danced on our well-worn feet, did tequila shots, and drunk dialed the Cutie and Paula.  *Hello!!!!  Jealous.   *Jellyrolls was spectacular as they played MANY songs for us.  Of course, our theme song "I get by with a little help from my friends."  And also "Jesse's Girl" for Paula,*Nice.  I bet you could feel Ms. Paula right there.  * "Brick House" for Kat.  And Nancy and I had a moment when they sang "I'll be there."  Because the lyrics are "Just call my name....and I'll be there." *Jean would LOVE that.  She loves Michael's original version.  I bet you guys felt that one!!!* Which is exactly what happened on the race course.
> 
> Finally back home at 1:30. 22 hours, 20+ miles on our feet, and an amazing experience.
> 
> Yes, this IS the short version!    I'll give all of the other little details (like runners puking and passing out from the heat...and the warriors in wheelchairs...Team Jesus, etc.).  *Can't wait.  *
> 
> Goddesses are FINALLY waking up now...off to DHS!



Lord you and I would have a smackdown if you even tried to wake me.  

FINALLY she says.  Look at the pipsqueak all bright and shiny.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Lisa!  We are at the Christmas shop in Germany. The reindeer Lisa!  You know what they are!  Um yes. We are drinking. Why do you ask???


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Private viewing area fir Ulluminations. We didn't pay. We are just adorable marathoners.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Lisa!  We are at the Christmas shop in Germany. The reindeer Lisa!  You know what they are!  Um yes. We are drinking. *Why do you ask???*





Yes I'm aware of the European Caribou.  

Am I supposed to answer the bold?    Or did you get distracted by let me see - alcohol.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Private viewing area fir Ulluminations. We didn't pay. We are just adorable marathoners.



I'm SO LOVING the fir Ulluminations.   

My intuition was correct, then?  On fb.  SOMEONE - someone flirted?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I am Stripe. Leader of the Gremlins. Ask Liz.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

live, drunk, updates from Epcot FIR Illuminations!  This is great!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Good Morning Goddesses
WOW OMG WOW WOW WOW

That is about all I can say right now. What a weekend. I had an AMAZING TIME.

Who would of thunk (ha ha) you could me life time friends on website.

The race was awesome. OMG just wonderful. I can't wait to do it again. 

I have to say I was a bit of  an emotional mess, first with the race, and alot with missing my kids, that was much harder that I thought it would be. I acked for them. But they love their stuff, I sent a pic to Nancy and E of the girls in the disney tu tu, maybe then can post it. 

Thank you Goddesses for all of your help and support. EVERYONE.


This weekend has changed me forever. 

Yes its true I am not a thrill ride person.

Off to get ready for work, I will try to check in via a FULLY CHARGED phone.

Again Meg, THANK YOU  for your charger!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Good Morning Goddesses
> WOW OMG WOW WOW WOW
> 
> That is about all I can say right now. What a weekend. I had an AMAZING TIME.
> 
> Who would of thunk (ha ha) you could me life time friends on website.
> 
> The race was awesome. OMG just wonderful. I can't wait to do it again.
> 
> I have to say I was a bit of  an emotional mess, first with the race, and alot with missing my kids, that was much harder that I thought it would be. I acked for them. But they love their stuff, I sent a pic to Nancy and E of the girls in the disney tu tu, maybe then can post it.
> 
> Thank you Goddesses for all of your help and support. EVERYONE.
> 
> 
> This weekend has changed me forever.
> 
> Yes its true I am not a thrill ride person.
> 
> Off to get ready for work, I will try to check in via a FULLY CHARGED phone.
> 
> Again Meg, THANK YOU  for your charger!!!




*We love you, too, Jo!  *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Jo, I'm so glad you had a great trip! 

How are ya feelin this morning E??


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Quick post for now.  Yes, I am up.  Yes, everyone else is still sleeping.  

LOOONG post later tonight when the rest of the team abandons me.    They all head to the airport this afternoon and I stay on.  My family arrives on Thursday.  So I will have this afternoon, all day Wednesday, and Thursday morning in Disney World by myself.  Whatever shall I do?  

Yesterday was a blast! Got a late start. (Lisa--yes, a for real late start!)  Had some antics and went to see Jo off.  We cried.  Very emotional.  We ADORE Jo.  Adore her.  SO much fun and she is coming back next year.  She has no choice.  

Again, this is a shell of a post with all details coming later. 

After Jo was safely on her bus, Liz, Nancy, Amy, and I went to storm the offices of RunDisney while Kat and EE went on to DHS.  Got to Wide World of Sports, Nancy and I went to storm the office, Amy didn't speak English, and Liz was the driver of the mafia get-away car.  Good times.  By this time Nancy and I had converted Amy and Liz was the only adult left.    Gremlin is contagious.

Off to DHS.  Fastpasses for RnR, lunch at the commissary, singing on the Great Movie ride (not appreciated by the family in front of us), then to wait for TSM since the FPs were already gone for the day.  The wait wasn't too bad.  Maybe 40 minutes?  

Of COURSE I threw down with Nancy.  THREW DOWN!  And TIM, the awesome CM at the top of the stairs was listening to us throw down and trash talk with each other before getting on the ride.  And what does he do?  Whips out 6 fastpasses and tells us we have to come and tell him who won!!!  OMG, free fastpasses for Toy Story Mania!  Holy f-ing magic!

So we ride TSM and naturally I kick Nancy's a$$ in accuracy.  We all had fun.  We ride again--see Tim and tell him our results--Nancy and I got our picture with him--but there was a ride malfunction so we never did get a true re-match.

Off to use our FPs on RnR.  Amy is a full-on Gremlin by this time and CAN.NOT. stop laughing.  Liz was sure she was going to die om the ride.  We had a crappy song on the ride and couldn't sing to it, so we just WOOd our way.  Yes, we are WOO Girls!  Rock me, Steven.

And listen, there was NO ALCOHOL by this point.  NONE.  Well, I mean, sure we had drinks with Jo at 11am and beer with lunch at 2pm, but now it was like 5-ish.  And Nancy, Amy, and I needed our drinkys and Liz was not letting us have them!

Hopped the bus to Epcot--Liz RAN for it!  So Nancy and I ran in solidarity.  Cause that's how we roll.  Once in Epcot, we got FPs for Test Track and then began our quest to Drink Around the World!

First stop, Mexico.  Margaritas.  Next, Norway.  Some weird glacier shot thing.  And we meet Rose and Ashley.  FUNNIEST drunk experience ever.  They ran the race and saw us with our bling and came to chat.  And Rose was SO drunk and SO SO SO funny.  We all friended her on FB.

We skipped China and went right to Germany.  They all had beer and Nancy and I had shots.  Of course we did.  All Gremlin, all the time by this point.  Liz will give you the actual definition of gremlin.  Sadly, it fits.  

You may notice I am not mentioning EE much.  Well, EE was SMASHED.  I mean, BOMBED.  It was really funny.  So we were just sort of holding her up and dragging her along, WOO'ing all the way around World Showcase.  Kat kept a constant beer going and maintained the right level of buzz throughout.  That's Kat's Life Skill, by the way.  Maintaining the perfect buzz.  It's a good one.

We wanted Champagne in France, but it was hella expensive, so we passed.  Instead went to England for FISH N CHIPS!  OMG, Nancy and I had been CRAVING them since the night before and were denied.  Not this time.  We toasted Kelly and ate our fill.  They drank beer.  I had a shot of...?  I don't know.  Liz just put it in front of me.

Liz scored us a spot in the private viewing area for Illuminations.  And I wasn't too drunk to type it.  Just on my phone and wanted to watch the fireworks and not pay attention to my spelling!  

Decided to walk out of Epcot via the International Gateway...as we do not like to become part of the sea of humanity leaving through the front gate.  I had a serious *Rose Moment* (to be  explained later) and Nancy dragged me to the nearest bathroom, because of course, Nancy knows where every single bathroom in the World is as she has to pee every 15 minutes.

Out front of Beach Club, hopped a cab back home to OKW.  Woo'ing all the way.

Home, hot tub, beer, bed at 12:30.  Fun, fun, fun day.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Today's plan...we pack up and check out of OKW, head to MK for a few last rides and farewells.  SAD!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> How are ya feelin this morning E??



*GREAT!  Up early and ready to go.  You don't know this about me yet....I don't get hung over.  Ever.  It's a vampire thing.  
*


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

3DisneyKids said:


> *GREAT!  Up early and ready to go.  You don't know this about me yet....I don't get hung over.  Ever.  It's a vampire thing.
> *



That's why I asked!  We're a bit twinkies in this case, I don't get hungover either...and a vamp as well!  

Sorry you'll be parting (ha...I first typed partying!) ways today!  Safe travels Godesses!  E, what resort are you headed to for the rest of the week?!?  I would just DIE if I could spend a couple days along at WDW.  Have a blast!!!


----------



## Ronda93

Wait, wait, wait, why were you storming the RunDisney office?  Registering for next year?

Really want to know about this.  Admire Liz's adult holdout 

Ronda


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Back at work yuck. Love ur post E. hows Ee this morning.
started to process everthing. will post tonight.
love u all.

alexas fever was pretty bad last night, but i think it may have broke this morning


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Meg!  Check in!  We miss you!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I lost my woo. Sad.


----------



## poppinspal

3DisneyKids said:


> Meg!  Check in!  We miss you!



Sorry, I didn't get in last night till 12:30! I'm here. 


I can't believe how fast things went by, I so enjoyed this race. I was just looking at the pictures and thinking there were a number of them I wanted to order. 

Unfortunately my feet are covered in blisters and I have shin splints. I will take the rest of the week to recover and plan out my next two half marathons. 

Ronda- I might have some questions on running a full. There I put it out there in the world that I'm considering a full. 

I am sure I'll have much more to say about this weekend when I've had some time to really sleep.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

One lonely Goddess left!  Actually, I'm fine. Now I work for 2 days and then Jeff and the kids get here. 

Great day at MK. Amy left us after lunch. We cried (again!) and then there were five. 

Rode Space and then Kat and EE left. And then there were three. Nancy, Liz and I played in the Magic Kingdom for a while before heading to the airport. I saw them off there. And then there was one. I miss my friends!

Sitting in a beautiful Savannah view studio at Kidani. I have a bunch of zebras out my window right now. Waiting for Bell Services to bring my luggage so that I have my laptop and can post. 

Kat is on the ground. Amy is home with her babies. EE is on the road. Liz is in the air. And Nancy is stuck at the airport. Her flight is delayed by 2.5 hours!  Nancy and I always get bad airport karma. It's payback for all of the shenanigans!

I told her I would come rescue her if necessary.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

poppinspal said:


> Sorry, I didn't get in last night till 12:30! I'm here.
> 
> 
> I can't believe how fast things went by, I so enjoyed this race. I was just looking at the pictures and thinking there were a number of them I wanted to order.



Wow, I don't like most of my pics!  But that is not surprising considering I was such a hot mess!  

Ok, here's something weird...so I started in Corral B, about 10 minutes after the official start.  But I can see the time on the race clock from the pics at the finish.  But the results are saying that the clock time is my chip time, which isn't right.  It should be 10 minutes less (which would match what my watch said).  Thoughts?


----------



## Ronda93

E - it took a few days for my half chip time to right itself.  matched gun time for a long time.  If it doesn't match after a few more days storm the castle.

Ronda


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ronda93 said:


> E - it took a few days for my half chip time to right itself.  matched gun time for a long time.  If it doesn't match after a few more days storm the castle.
> 
> Ronda



Phew!  Thanks, Ronda.  I was wondering about that!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Meg. I know you could so Rock a full.

Travel safe Goddesses.

Thinking about this weekend made me smile all day at work.

Alexa is on the mend, but DH is now down for the count. 
Alaina is still holding strong, no sick monster for her yet. Crossing my fingers.

My TR.

Let me start with my plane ride, we were just about to land in Orlando and I was thinking to myself in full on panic, I cant do this, I need to turn the plane around and go home, what was I thinking. I start to cry.
Right then, the flight attendant get on the speaker calls out my name and says  we know your going to run the marathon and we all want to wish you good luck the whole plane claps, I cry more.
I so needed to hear that right at that moment. (someone I know, knew the pilot of my plane and asked them to do that. 

Ok,, off the plane, lost at the airport, I know Meg is at ME waiting, Liz texts, tells me where she is, I find her we hug, I get Meg, we all hug, then Liz, shows us all her hand bags.. Yes Erika, I did ask to see them.
Then Nancy is there and we all hug.. Off to ME for Meg and I to check in.

We meet Kat, Amiee, Liz, Nancy at Magic K. Kat sees Meg out of now where. (keep in mind they have not met at this point) Crazy. We have a YUMMY Lunch at Liberty Tree. 
Then they make me go on Splash. It was fun. But next,,,, was Big Throw up Railroad. Omg like a big @ss baby I almost get sick all over Amiee, she lets me hug her arm so tight. THANK YOU EE!!

We all go back to Poly, I then bail back to my hotel. The new girl could not hang.. Once back to my room, I go to call my kids but my phone is dead and I forgot a piece to my charge. After going to the gift shop and the manager charging it for me, I was back in the room, then Meg to the rescue, she had the piece I was missing. I was so very very very happy.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

how do I see the pictures


----------



## 3DisneyKids

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> how do I see the pictures



Jo--check your e-mail.  There will be a link from the company that took the pics.


----------



## amykab

Yes, a simply fabulous weekend with awesome friends.  

So sad saying goodbye in MK today. 

E- awesome recap of last night. SO much fun. I think we are lucky that Liz didnt kill the gremlins. 

Me and a margarita and the shirt we forgot to tell E and Liz we were buying


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, remember when the entire team bought matching shirts and forgot to tell me and Liz?!?!?  And then we had to storm the office of Run Disney and make them give us some?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Liz is on the ground, and Nancy is *finally* in the air.  But she is about ready to lose it completely.  Not only was there a hellishly long delay, but there is a TERROR of a kid on the plane (and parents not willing to do anything about it), and apparently Nancy is causing a ruckus because the flight attendants keep telling her that they have their eye on her....  She is going to try and score free drinkys....OF COURSE she is!


----------



## amykab

Nancy--OMG!! I hope you get some free drinkys!!!! 

Remember when Liz was so irritated at us for using sign language for drink and saying drinky at the same time? 

Remember when we had to change rooms at 10pm the night before the race and they only sent one luggage guy to help 6 women move their crap??


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AMY = Full-on Gremlin!

Welcome to the dark side, baby!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Remember when Amy made the drinky sign for the picture on RnR???

Remember when Crazy Rose said, "SUCK IT!"

Remember when Jo said she was going home to bed and we made her stay out till after midnight drinking with us at Jellyrolls?

And OMG!  Remember when Jo...sweet, delightful Jo who was kind to EVERYONE completely SNARKED on me within the first 2 minutes of meeting me at lunch in DTD???

Remember when Nancy and Meg saved my a$$ at mile 9 of a half marathon?  But then once I crossed the finish line I had more energy than the entire gaggle of cheerleaders?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Starting the list for next year's shirts...

That's how we roll
Goddesses drink and run
They must be on something
I assume that means a thorough cleansing...
You stole my Woo!
It's just like Christmas!
Gremlin is contagious
Strong is the new skinny
Wait!  I thought you said it was 1.31 miles!?!?!
You broke her!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Nancy is on the ground...finally!  Considering she left property at 4:30...she has had a LONG day.  And EE has stopped for the night (she's driving back to IL) so she is sleeping soundly.

All Goddesses are accounted for.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I'm glad all the Goddesses are accounted for!  Speaking of shirts, I got mine in the mail (thanks Kat!!!) and love it!  It's my official training shirt and the first tech shirt I've ever had, so it's doubly-special! 

Goddesses, can you tell me what the discounted tickets cost when running the 1/2?  They won't show you on the site unless you are registered and I'm trying to figure out my budget for next year when Rey & I head down there.  

Were the parks uncomfortably crowded, or nothing that a few drinks couldn't fix???


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning All.. 
Nancy so sorry for the long a$$ flight.

E, did you score the shirt with Run Disney. Remember, you are not the only one without that shirt, I did not get it either. 

Work at home day today, Alaina now has the sick monster 102* and not going down


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Will give all details and full reports later today and tomorrow.  Off to work today.  Heading to the Team Disney offices, which I love because it makes me feel like a cast member!  Ha!  Running a workshop...hope my voice holds!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi!!!! 

Erika will totally try to score three of the "team" shirts our teammates did not tell us about!  Yes, sure, the shirts were there but we are lemmings!!!  Must point us in the direction of the cliff!  

Full report later but at work right now.

Karen, park tickets were $243 for a five day hopper.

I so have a fab idea for the next drinking shirt.  Nancy and I came up with it!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Also, we totally did the wrong sign for drink!!!    I only taught Em the baby sign for thirsty so that is what we did a variation of.  Drink is so much better.  Cup to mouth.  Five times more hilarious.  If only we can teach E the sign for go left go left go left.  Hmm, that would be the backseat driver sign!!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*I'm baaaacccckkk 

Holy crap am I exhausted.  Goddesses do not relax much at WDW.  Add a 2.5 hour flight delay on the end of the trip and I didn't get home until 1:00 this morning.  I have my coffee, however, and am headed back some 4 or 5 pages to catch up.  And I do believe that I have to set the record straight on something.  That, of course, requires photos.  I do have to go to work in a little while so my time this morning is rather limited. *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I have to say, yes I was so very ready to go back to my room and sleep. (ok, call the kids again and spend the rest of the night worrying about Alexa. But instead the Goddesses some how talked me into walking from Epcot to Boardwalk and staying out drink and singing loudly off key til after 1 AM. OMG I had a blast!!!! A BLAST


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> *I'm baaaacccckkk
> 
> Holy crap am I exhausted.  Goddesses do not relax much at WDW.  Add a 2.5 hour flight delay on the end of the trip and I didn't get home until 1:00 this morning.  I have my coffee, however, and am headed back some 4 or 5 pages to catch up.  And I do believe that I have to set the record straight on something.  That, of course, requires photos.  I do have to go to work in a little while so my time this morning is rather limited. *



And to think, this was the year we chilled out!  

Let's just say that E is very creative with how she words things.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I have to say, yes I was so very ready to go back to my room and sleep. (ok, call the kids again and spend the rest of the night worrying about Alexa. But instead the Goddesses some how talked me into walking from Epcot to Boardwalk and staying out drink and singing loudly off key til after 1 AM. OMG I had a blast!!!! A BLAST



No Goddess left behind!

Oh, wait.  Ask them about losing me and Amy in Epcot.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Strong is the new skinny
> !





HEL-LO!!!!  

Although "you broke her" is SO loved.  Story please.  

And Rose - I want the Rose story.....


----------



## lisaviolet

SeptemberGirl said:


> And to think, this was the year we chilled out!



Oh Lord - forget the marathon - I would have to train for this!!!!!    If I ever get there.


----------



## lisaviolet

I'm not a lover of the words "drinky drinks".  Am I banned?


----------



## lisaviolet

And another thing:  I'm not sure I can AFFORD you gremlins.


----------



## lisaviolet

lisaviolet said:


> And another thing:  I'm not sure I can AFFORD you gremlins.



Maybe I should have sold the kidney on the black market a la Nip/Tuck.  

Just kidding.  Well, sort of....

KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Yes I'm aware - not as good or nice as Erika's kidney humour  !  Hey!  This computer here is telling me humour is wrong - AMERICAN SPELL CHECK BE GONE!!!)


----------



## lisaviolet

Oh, and I forgot to mention that my temporary housing is in a man's house.    Nothing like facing fears head on. 

Feel like I"m back in university where second year it was me and three guys and every day I was in trauma (and internse fun of course!!!! AND NO GIRL DRAMA )


----------



## lisaviolet

It's *someone's* birthday tomorrow.  WORD.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *I'm baaaacccckkk
> 
> Holy crap am I exhausted.  Goddesses do not relax much at WDW.  Add a 2.5 hour flight delay on the end of the trip and I didn't get home until 1:00 this morning.  I have my coffee, however, and am headed back some 4 or 5 pages to catch up.  And I do believe that I have to set the record straight on something.  That, of course, requires photos.  I do have to go to work in a little while so my time this morning is rather limited. *



Nancy, did someone tell you how I LOVED your shorter hair on you!   And I didn't dislike your longer hair -  it's because you could see your face more.


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> Hi!!!!
> 
> Erika will totally try to score three of the "team" shirts our teammates did not tell us about!  Yes, sure, the shirts were there but we are lemmings!!!  Must point us in the direction of the cliff!



Setting the record straight here!!!  E was working shenanigans and Liz was distracted by that and hoodies.   I said I was buying the shirt (it was cute and 50% off and you know me and sales!), but had NO idea that Amy and EE and Nancy had also bought the shirt until we all showed our purchases upstairs from the expo.    So, totally NOT on purpose!!  


Okay, do we really have to be back in the real world?


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Setting the record straight here!!!  E was working shenanigans and Liz was distracted by that and hoodies.   I said I was buying the shirt (it was cute and 50% off and you know me and sales!), but had NO idea that Amy and EE and Nancy had also bought the shirt until we all showed our purchases upstairs from the expo.    So, totally NOT on purpose!!
> 
> 
> Okay, do we really have to be back in the real world?



Don't worry Kat - I KNEW there was an extended story.    Pictures people.  I'm dying of envy (and a little sad for myself - sorry ) - so at least push it with pictures.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*OMG I'm laughing so hard I'm crying right now.*




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> This weekend has changed me forever.



* Jo, the pleasure was all mine!  Really.  Well, except the "breaking Jo" part. I didn't get pleasure from that * 



3DisneyKids said:


> After Jo was safely on her bus, Liz, Nancy, Amy, and I went to storm the offices of RunDisney while Kat and EE went on to DHS.  Got to Wide World of Sports, Nancy and I went to storm the office, Amy didn't speak English, and Liz was the driver of the mafia get-away car.
> 
> *YES!  Liz and I got to choose the car at the rental place.  Naturally we chose the one where we could fit the bodies of 10 dead men in the trunk. Huge.  But we needed it.  Some of us had a lot of luggage to carry *
> 
> Off to DHS.  Fastpasses for RnR, lunch at the commissary, singing on the Great Movie ride (not appreciated by the family in front of us),
> 
> *Seriously.  What was up with them.    The cast member had INVITED everyone to sing along.  We were just obliging. loudly.  And rather squeakish *
> 
> 
> So we ride TSM and naturally I kick Nancy's a$$ in accuracy.  We all had fun.  We ride again--see Tim and tell him our results--Nancy and I got our picture with him--but there was a ride malfunction so we never did get a true re-match.
> 
> *and to quote Tim...."to win on accuracy = LOSER" note: My score is the blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> First stop, Mexico.  Margaritas.
> 
> *2 for me *
> 
> And we meet Rose and Ashley.  FUNNIEST drunk experience ever.  They ran the race and saw us with our bling and came to chat.  And Rose was SO drunk and SO SO SO funny.  We all friended her on FB.
> 
> *Rose.  Ooooh, the poor families who were in our general vacinity.  They all decided it was best to move on *
> 
> We skipped China and went right to Germany.  They all had beer and Nancy and I had shots.
> 
> *AND!!!! A wedding party asked ME to take their picture  You all KNOW how good *I* am with techology.  Funny.  Same kinda thing happened last year too.*
> 
> Liz scored us a spot in the private viewing area for Illuminations.
> 
> *Amazing pixie dust moment *
> 
> Nancy dragged me to the nearest bathroom, because of course, Nancy knows where every single bathroom in the World is as she has to pee every 15 minutes.
> 
> *true dat *





3DisneyKids said:


> I lost my woo. Sad.



* no woo for you*



poppinspal said:


> I can't believe how fast things went by, I so enjoyed this race. I was just looking at the pictures and thinking there were a number of them I wanted to order.



*Our castle picture came out pretty good all things considered! 

I think you should consider a full Meg. I'm so confident that you could do it.  How are those shin splints doing?  Better I hope *




3DisneyKids said:


> And Nancy is stuck at the airport. Her flight is delayed by 2.5 hours!  Nancy and I always get bad airport karma. It's payback for all of the shenanigans!



*That's a whole post in itself.  Later.*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Then they make me go on Splash. It was fun. But next,,,, was Big Throw up Railroad.



*Big Throw Up Railroad 

OMG.  Remember when I broke Jo?   Not my proudest moment *



amykab said:


> Remember when we had to change rooms at 10pm the night before the race and they only sent one luggage guy to help 6 women move their crap??



*that really sucked. But, we're endurance athletes.  We can do anything *



SeptemberGirl said:


> I so have a fab idea for the next drinking shirt.  Nancy and I came up with it!



*yes.  And you will all love it. *



SeptemberGirl said:


> Oh, wait.  Ask them about losing me and Amy in Epcot.


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Don't worry Kat - I KNEW there was an extended story.    Pictures people.  I'm dying of envy (and a little sad for myself - sorry ) - so at least push it with pictures.



Haha!!  

Go check FB for pics.  Amy and Liz are the camera folks.  

I will get off my behind and get my photopass card up and send you the info, too.  

Mark your calendar for next year.   You can afford us for sure, as almost everything pricey was completely optional.   We actually did a good job this year with CS meals and keeping the costs down.   Alcohol is the biggest expense with this crowd!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> HEL-LO!!!!
> 
> Although "you broke her" is SO loved.  Story please.
> 
> And Rose - I want the Rose story.....



*First the Jo Story.

We were in line for BTM.  6 of us.  Kat, EE, Liz, Jo, Meg and myself.  Meg and I were the last 2 in the line.  When the CM tried to put the 6 of us in rows 1,2,& 3 (the FRONT of the train), the first 4 goddesses followed instructions.  I groaned.  Loudly apparently. The CM asked who groaned and I meekly raised my hand and admitted it was me.  He asked why.  So, I told him that I much, much prefer the back.  It's "faster" back there.  Whippier.  Meg totally agreed.   So, the laughing CM told our rule-abiding goddess friends that they must get out of the line and go all the way to the back because that's what WE wanted. They reluctantly consented and off to the back we went.  Meg and I took the way back, Liz and Kat in front of us, EE and Jo in front of them.  About 1/2 way thru the ride we notice Jo has her head buried in EE's shoulder   Motion sick.   Meg and I felt so, SO bad.  

But Jo is a true resilient Goddess.  And she didn't hold it against me.  At least I don't *think* she did. She still gave me some of the most incredible chocolate *




lisaviolet said:


> Oh Lord - forget the marathon - I would have to train for this!!!!!    If I ever get there.



*Oh, you'll get there.  We've already decided that. *



lisaviolet said:


> I'm not a lover of the words "drinky drinks".  Am I banned?



*no words necessary.  Signs are fine  Apparently signing and talking simultaneously is a bit redundant.  Who knew *




lisaviolet said:


> It's *someone's* birthday tomorrow.  WORD.



*?? lost me.*



lisaviolet said:


> Nancy, did someone tell you how I LOVED your shorter hair on you!   And I didn't dislike your longer hair -  it's because you could see your face more.



*Thanks *



HockeyKat said:


> Setting the record straight here!!!  E was working shenanigans and Liz was distracted by that and hoodies.



*Shenanigans?  I know not of what you speak *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I am so smiling at all the recap posts. What a great trip.

Oh, I should be working on my computer instead of posting. Oh Well. 
Goddess are more important then food for a hotel HA HA HA>.

Any way, I have an idea Liz, I was not able to find a 13.1 decal for my van that I liked, can you make me on on cafe press. 
Strong is the New Skinny 13.1 or something like that. ??

And Lisa, yes forget about training for the race, the training is more need to hang for the drinking. I the new girl could not hang.


By the way, where on earth did the race go. The fasted 3 hours of my life.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I interrupt this story swapping to give you the following FB status from one of my friends:

*figured out why I'm fat! The shampoo I use in the shower that runs down my body says "For extra volume and body". I'm going to start using "Dawn" dish soap. It says " Dissolves fat that is otherwise difficult to remove". *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> And Lisa, yes forget about training for the race, the training is more need to hang for the drinking. I the new girl could not hang.
> 
> *Oh, new girls both hung just fine. *
> 
> By the way, where on earth did the race go. The fasted 3 hours of my life.



*I agree!  That race just FLEW by for me too!

Change of plans for the day. Not working.  Off to get some sewing done instead. I have so.many.costumes to make. *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy no way on earth did I or will I ever hold it against you. 
It could have happened no matter where I sat on the ride, 
I will try Big Puke Mtn. again but just not the day I travel,. I will do it after the race next year. 

And EE, thank you again for your arm on that ride!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> *I agree!  That race just FLEW by for me too!
> 
> Change of plans for the day. Not working.  Off to get some sewing done instead. I have so.many.costumes to make. *



I never did get the story of the energizer bunny mom


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Quick break from work. I am croaking along. Voice sounds like I smoke two packs a day but at least I can speak. 

Anyway wanted to pop in and say that I found my ghetto medal!  Woo!  Yes, that will be explained too.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Since I can't resist, a quick TR.  

We last left me in the airport, on the plane!  I settled into the flight - bumpy the entire time, and thus no coffee.  Boo.  I drank a Diet Coke instead.  Ate my fruit and yogurt, and read an entire magazine.

We landed early, so I texted everyone and told them.  My husband, E, Kat, Jo, Nancy.  Got my luggage and went to Terminal B to wait for the girls to show up.  Talked to E non stop via phone for a while as she insisted on being there when I met Jo and Meg and Nancy.  BUT she was driving in an ice storm so I refused.   She was NOT happy.  

I'm sitting there with my luggage, eating cheese and crackers and grapes!  Thinking of Lisa!

Jo found me and we were so excited.  First impression.  Jo is adorable!  She sounds just like my cousin and happens to live about 20 mins away from my family. The thing about Jo is, overall, she is WAY more than she thinks she is.  Truly.  So whatever you think of her online personality, just add a lot of strength and resilience and MORE to her all over.  

Then Meg finds us!  Megan was exactly as I thought she'd be, and she is cute and so trim!  You know, not skinny weird but all thin and strong.  Trim, perfect word.  And she is just...oh, it makes me smile to think of her in her Minnie skirt.  At the race, around the parks after.  That's Meg.  Totally comfortable, hanging out, but with pep.  And sweet. Like whimsical and strong at the same time.

Meg is carrying her Vera, and Jo has the new purse she just got, so at their request, I take out my new Vera and my Disney purse.  Yes, right there in front of the car rental counters!  So right away I know I am going to like both of them lots.  

Nancy arrives and we head off, us to our rental car and Jo and Meg to ME.  Meanwhile, unbeknown to us, Erika is calling our cell phones and leaving these hilarious messages demanding we stop screening her.    It's killing her not to be there for the first meets!

Nancy and I go to pick our rental car.  There is a sea of Chevy Impalas.  We pick one with Ohio plates so we can find it easily (and for Cutie) and we open the trunk.  Oh my word, you could put ten grown men in there.  We dub it the Mafia car and my Jersey driving commences!

We call E from the car and head to the Dolphin, despite her insistence that we go to a park first. We check in and I'm in love with the spa smell.  Such a pretty hotel. My first time there.  A Charo look alike is in the lobby.  Too funny.  I check for bedbugs, we change, and head to MK.  Park at the Poly because that's what Kat and EE did.  

We can't reach Kat and EE right away so we think, "they must be on something".    THAT becomes the first new catch phrase!  We ride Haunted Mansion and are dismayed to find out that they have taken away the hitchhiking ghosts.  Same vocals, but no ghost image.  

Meanwhile, Kat spots Meg and EE and Kat meet Jo and Meg!  We all have lunch at Liberty Tree Tavern.  I have a yummy sandwich.

After lunch, we head to get fastpasses for BTM and to ride Splash.  The line for Splash is 55 minutes, but I barely notice it.  I talk to Jo and get her life story, part one.  We have such a good time in line.  Then we ride together and she does super awesome.  Nancy has a great picture of Jo by the sign that promises scariness.  

Then it's time for BTM.  Well, Nancy does her "I'm so nice and charming" thing  (seriously, she could get candy from a baby.  Life skill!) and gets the prime spots at the very end of the train.  She and Meg are thrilled.  Kat and I are ambivalent.  Jo, it turns out, is not a friend of that particular whiplash motion.    In short, Nancy breaks Jo. On her first day with us!

We retreat to the Poly for a little drink and food.  Jo goes home to reboot and we have a cocktail and take out from Capt Cook's, which the cocktail server very nicely overlooks and cleans up for us.  We are nice to a mean lady, thus ensuring good pixie dust the rest of the trip!

After food and drinks, we go back to MK and see Wishes and ride Space.  It's me, Nancy, Kat, EE, and Meg. Oh, and we ride TTA! 

After the rides, we head back to our hotels, wiped.  It's been a good first day but long!  Next up, moving to OKW and moving IN OKW and the rest of the team arrives!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

lisaviolet said:


> I'm not a lover of the words "drinky drinks".  Am I banned?



It's okay.  I WAS cool with drinky drinks until they said it 5,000 times and kept doing the sign for thirsty.  As in, "Liz won't let us have drinky drinks" sign sign sign.  Oh my word.  Never have I stopped someone from drinking.  NEVER.




lisaviolet said:


> And another thing:  I'm not sure I can AFFORD you gremlins.



Nah, we eat so cheap.  Alcohol is optional!  I was pretty broke this trip and we still paid the mortgage.  



lisaviolet said:


> Maybe I should have sold the kidney on the black market a la Nip/Tuck.
> 
> Just kidding.  Well, sort of....
> 
> KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (Yes I'm aware - not as good or nice as Erika's kidney humour  !  Hey!  This computer here is telling me humour is wrong - AMERICAN SPELL CHECK BE GONE!!!)



That was hilarious!



HockeyKat said:


> Setting the record straight here!!!  E was working shenanigans and Liz was distracted by that and hoodies.   I said I was buying the shirt (it was cute and 50% off and you know me and sales!), but had NO idea that Amy and EE and Nancy had also bought the shirt until we all showed our purchases upstairs from the expo.    So, totally NOT on purpose!!



I was SO distracted I missed a sale!  Like, when does that ever happen?  And really, one person buying the shirt is enough - I follow one lemming.  



HockeyKat said:


> I will get off my behind and get my photopass card up and send you the info, too.
> 
> Mark your calendar for next year.   You can afford us for sure, as almost everything pricey was completely optional.   We actually did a good job this year with CS meals and keeping the costs down.   Alcohol is the biggest expense with this crowd!



Yes, I want to see photo pass ASAP!  We were much thriftier this year.  Moreso next year.  We will get better and better at it!



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I am so smiling at all the recap posts. What a great trip.
> 
> Oh, I should be working on my computer instead of posting. Oh Well.
> Goddess are more important then food for a hotel HA HA HA>.
> 
> Any way, I have an idea Liz, I was not able to find a 13.1 decal for my van that I liked, can you make me on on cafe press.
> Strong is the New Skinny 13.1 or something like that. ??
> 
> And Lisa, yes forget about training for the race, the training is more need to hang for the drinking. I the new girl could not hang.
> 
> 
> By the way, where on earth did the race go. The fasted 3 hours of my life.



1, you could totally hang!  2, yes i'll make a magnet asap!  3.  It truly is drinking training.  Sad but true! 



3DisneyKids said:


> Quick break from work. I am croaking along. Voice sounds like I smoke two packs a day but at least I can speak.
> 
> Anyway wanted to pop in and say that I found my ghetto medal!  Woo!  Yes, that will be explained too.



I KNEW you would!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Work is done for the day. I am channeling Lisa!  Standing at the bus stop and heading to whichever park bus comes first!  No plan no rush!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just going to gran a quick lunch, shop, and then to storm RunDisney again!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

And the winner is...AK. So I'm off. Liz would want a hoody. Not hot today. I am NOT HOT.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

3DisneyKids said:


> Just going to gran a quick lunch, shop, and then to storm RunDisney again!



Demand our shirts!!! 



3DisneyKids said:


> And the winner is...AK. So I'm off. Liz would want a hoody. Not hot today. I am NOT HOT.



Oh.  My.  Word.  

Unbelievable!  It must be cool!  No snowflake!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Day 2,
Meg and I are up and out by the bus stop at 7AM going to HS for extra magic hours and rope drop. I have never been to rope drop.
We are right in front, Meg tells me that everyone is going to run like mad to Toy Story. I could not belive it. But its true, the cast members have to hold off 
All the people from running like nuts. So at Toy Story we grab fast past, then we get in line. On and off TS in 15 mins, we have an hour before out FP kick in so its off to 
RnR, Meg ride, I look around the shop. Then ToT, Meg ride twice, I just look around. Please note that I am SO VERY FINE with just looking around. One day I may grow a set 
And try these rides. But today was not the day. After ToT we go to Muppets, Movie Ride, Toy Story again, then back to RnR for one more ride, we grab a Mickey Bar
And head out for the bus. Its noon. Wow we got a lot done that morning, Back to our room pick up our race form and back on the bus for DTD and to meet Erika and Amy.
They are running behind from getting Erika so Meg and I start to shop. While I find Kick *** tutes for my girls, Meg finds she has to deal with a bank issue, Poor Meg. 
We head to lunch, and while waiting at Wolfgang Exp. For the group, Meg then find her BF is the best and fixed her bank issue. What a kick @$$ guy. 
I meet Erika who just sits down and starts to say she is not going put her Dtag on because her DH is going to give her crap on her time. So just having met I say, 
Umm,, when was the last time your DH ran a half.  Lunch was yummy, thanks EE for your fries. Then its off to the expo. Liz finds me at the counter to get my bib, I look at it see my name 
And start to cry. OMG its here, Im here OMG. Then to get our goodie bags, Now at this point I have no idea what Nancy and E are up to, but let me just say they ROCK!!!
I get my I DID IT Tshirt and a Tech jacket. 

After leaving the expo we head to DVC for dinner, we start to unload EE car.. OMG I have never hear of the beer they have, I stay to EE. Wow, thats a lot of beer, 
She says back without missing a beat, theres 8 of us, as if their my not be enough beer. HA HA
Dinner was yummy, while waiting for it I tell Erika, life story part 2. I hope I did not talk to much. Meg and I leave, its late and Meg needs to go to DTD to get the Minnie skirt.
So cute on her, was made for her. I get my run stuff together, call DH and the kids, PRAY TO GOD that I cross and I am off to sleep.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Liz, found this on ebay, is this what your looking for
http://cgi.ebay.com/13-1-Disney-Hal...685?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5196f749e5


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

OR this
http://cgi.ebay.com/13-1-Disney-Hal...992?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5195b22ca0


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I SO wish I could type as fast as I talk.  I have a TON to say, and not lots of time. boo.

Friday morning my flight to WDW was uneventful.  Thankfully, because as you already know the flight back was not exactly smooth.

As Liz told you, we met up, went to the hotel to check in (where our room was READY! yay!)  Then back into the car to head to MK, parking at Poly (where we would ultimately eat dinner).  What she didn't tell you is, after we crossed thru the MK toll plaza on the way to Poly we went the wrong way, and ended up circling around the toll plaza & the Richard Petty Driving School not once, but twice.  This was the first of what turned out to be many Chevy Chase- European Vacation Moments. "Look kids, there's Big Ben. And Parliment" became a frequently heard phrase in that car 

Saturday morning Liz and I packed up from the Dolphin and headed to OKW to check our group in.  Anticipating some post-race muscle awareness, we very politely requested a first floor villa.(OKW has no elevators.  Remember that. It comes up again later in the day)  No can do.  We get a 2nd floor.  Not so bad.  The room isn't ready yet, so we meet Kat & EE who are already in a room at OKW and are packed up for the villa switch.  We visit their room & join them for a nice cold beer. We toast to Kelly, because it's mid-afternoon where she is, and down the hatch it goes.  10:18am first beer done   Amy joins us and we head off to AK with Liz driving.

AK - we FP Safari, single rider Everest, Dinosaur, back to Safari.  Erika has arrived on property and it's time to go pick her up.  Erika, as we all know, is not exactly patient.  She wants live in-the-moment updates.  Put her on speaker phone so she feels like she's there.  Text me every 30 seconds to tell me what you are doing  So, we hurry our a$$es up.

Except that the tram to the parking lot was ridiculous.  Good God.  I think we all had another birthday. Slow. Turtle slow.  My dead grandmother walks faster slow. Painful.  So by the time we get to the car we are in all out "step on it" mode.  Liz starts to pull out of the parking lot and says "how the he!! do we get out of here?!?!?"

"Follow the arrows to the one and only exit", I offer helpfully.  Naturally.  Liz drives NASCAR style to OKW to pick up Erika.

Back at OKW, we get Erika, and EE & Kat hop into EE's big ol' SUV and the 6 of us head off to meet Jo and Meg at Wolfgang Pucks for lunch.  Delightful.  We sat outside, Jo gave us all chocolate and showed us the amazing outfits she had scored for her girls.

Then it was off to the Expo.  EE, Kat, Meg & Jo in EE's SUV, Erika, Liz, Amy & I in Liz's car.  EE makes it there just fine, we, naturally, take a wrong turn.   Ah well, no biggie.  Liz just makes an unauthorized u-turn and we are back on track 

Wide World of Sports is abuzz with activity.  Not only is the Expo happening, but some cheerleading competition.  OMG. I was horrified.  Some of those girls had more makeup and less clothing than Las Vegas showgirls.  Absolutely horrifying.

Anyway - Expo.  Packet pickup where we got our race bibs, official race shirts,etc.  We had champagne.  I bought the now-infamous purple t-shirt and a new bottle of BioFreeze.  Jeff Galloway was in the house. Lots of shopping to be done.  Lots of excitment in the air.  And a bit of our usual shenninigans.  

We took pictures with the Footmen. (permission to post everyone?)

Back to the now ready villa for dinner.  We made Spaghetti & meatballs, salad, bread, etc.  When we arrived at the villa, the thermostat was set at 77*.  Seriously unacceptable.  We turn the temp down but soon realize that nothing is happening.  The temp goes up to 80*.  Kat calls maintenance, we carry on.  After a while, Meg & Jo head out.  Amy, EE, & Kat head to the pool.  Erika calls maintenance again and throws down.  It's 9:00, we need to go to bed and our a/c isn't working.

It wasn't too long before a very nice maintenance man came to check out the situation.  It didn't take him long to determine the compressor was shot and there was no way he could fix it that night.   He calls the front desk and I heard him say multiple times "I don't care. You do whatever it takes.  They *must* be relocated immediately.  You *need* to keep these Princesses happy".

Pixie Dust to you my fine friend 

One poor young guy was sent to help 6 women move all their personal belongings PLUS a ton of beer, bottled water, etc. to our new room. On the THIRD floor now. (remember. no elevator ) OMG. Cool air. <angels singing here > We were all settled in right around 10:00.  Kudos to Disney for making it happen, and happen FAST! 

Erika picks up the phone to request a new wake up call (since we changed rooms...) and discovers....yep. Phone doesn't work. <sigh>  We set our cell phone alarms and off to snooze land for as much rest as we can possibly get.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I think Nancys phrase to the lone bell services guy was... We have a sh*t ton of luggage.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> I think Nancys phrase to the lone bell services guy was... We have a sh*t ton of luggage.



* I also told him I had counted the beer, as he carried case after case!*


----------



## SeptemberGirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Liz, found this on ebay, is this what your looking for
> http://cgi.ebay.com/13-1-Disney-Hal...685?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5196f749e5



Jo, so cute!!!

Nancy - I TOTALLY forgot about the looping!  Oh, yes.  First of many.  And my Mario Andretti driving to get to E!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Day 3, Race Day
Up at 3 AM, and I am wide awake, get dressed, check to make sure I have all my stuff, 
And my stuff to bag check. Check I am all set. Meg and I head to the bus stop, we see 2 busses pass us
That were full before we get on one. Drive to Epcot, WOW the car traffic, I text Liz, keep in mind its 4AM, the traffic looks like
Chicago rush hour in a snow storm. Off the bus we wait a bit to see if Liz calls and is here, but she did not respond, I am starting to freak, 
So so so many people. We walk to gear check, Meg checks my bag with hers. We walk to pottys we wait, again there is just tons of people
We walk very very very slow to the corrals, there are just so many people we are just wall to wall. About 15 mins away from the start we find
Liz, Kat, EE, Amy & Nancy. I am scared out of my mind. What am I doing here, I dont know if I can do this. Then we start. 
I was awesome, just awesome, I can not give you a play by play at each mile cuz I dont know where the race went. 
I know that when I entered MK I called my DH crying (shocker I know ) that I made it to the castle. My feet are killing me
At a med tent, I take off my socks and shoes and put Biofreeze all over them, and get back in it. I pull over for a pic with Tiana to send to my kids 
And Liz, Kat, Amy see me, I hug them jump up and down, so excited to be past the castle. I start to run again, a bit later, I see Liz, Kat, Amy again, 
This time they  are in line for a pic and I just right in. (sorry, that was not rude of me) Off to run again. I dont know if it was Liz, Kat or Amy who told me when I get over the bridge, 
Look down at the sea of people behind me. I did, that was great to see. The ramp killed my feet. 
Now I am in Epcot, I call DH I tell him Im at mile 12, I will call back at the end. I try to call him at mile 13 but I could not talk, I just hung up on him.
I am at the finish, E, and Nancy are there. I cry like a baby (shocker again) it was awesome. E takes me for my metal, I call my kids. Nancy then takes me to the food and picture spot.
We all get a massage, my feet are cramping at this point. Ok over it, I just finished a half marathon, off to the parking lot, we change tops in the car. Beer anyone.
Breakfast at Cape May, Hi Minnie, then park tour epcot, I score a kick @ss bracelet. 
Back to room, 30 min nap shower and  back to epcot. By this point I find out from DH that Alexa is sick, I am so very sad, I want to be with her, I try to get a flight out early but I cant
By the time we hook up with the Fab 6. I am super sad and ready to go home. I tell the ladies I am going to go home. I dont know how this happened, but I went from sobbing missing my kids in line at Sorin (shocked right) 
To laughing and singing til after 1 AM. Jellyrolls was a blast. Thank you Goddesses for making me stay out and just letting the moment go. 

I dont know how I will ever thank you for this weekend, Again its was life changing. 
Thank you so very much


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Great report, Jo!

And you don't have to thank us.  We're your friends.  That's what friends do.  

I know, I know...mine is still coming.  Be patient (LISA!).  

Kelly???  Where are you?


----------



## poppinspal

I'm loving all the reports. I will get some of my views up here in a little but I wanted to say how great it is just to read other people's and remember all those little moments that made the weekend so great. 


I have about three babysitting requests to respond to, one parent looking for me to help her find a nanny and another parent just checking in to tell me her daughter has started crawling. Kind of nice to know the families at my old center miss me. 

Oh and the shin... icing it again. I'm now wondering if it's shin splints or something else.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Meg - please be careful!  I so want to see you finish a full!!!   Also, I love the video of you running across the finish line!  So cool.

I need all the bib numbers again so I can look at all our pics!!!  I am 11733


----------



## HockeyKat

5416.

I think I have a sneaky way to get uploadable pics, too.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

HockeyKat said:


> 5416.
> 
> I think I have a sneaky way to get uploadable pics, too.



*Well for the love of God, don't do mine!  They are dreadful...and that isn't my word, it's Liz's!  So if she says the pics of me are that bad, then they really are!   There are 2 that I like...out of about 15!  Yeah, the photographers got A LOT of me. *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Give that girl a funnel cake!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Give that girl a funnel cake!





ah, Rose.  Sweet Crazy Rose.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Somy trip from the beginning.

Up at assearly and off to the airport.  We had major snow the night before, ending at midnight, so the roads were a disaster.  But the plane was scheduled on time.  Super tiny airport, so check-in was a breeze.  Boarded on time, but then sat on the runway for an hour while they de-iced.  Texting Nancy and Liz until the plane took off.

I landed, let them know I was on the way to DME and demanded  yes DEMANDED  that they text or call me constantly so that I knew what was happening.  I could not stand it that everyone else was all together and I wasnt there.  I kept telling Liz to just put me on speakershe didnt have to talk to me or anything, just put me on speaker so I could hear everyone and feel like I was a part of it.  She refused!  Bad friend!

Got off at OKW, and golf-carted it over to our building to wait for Liz and Co. to come get me.  While waiting out front, I chatted with two women who were also in town for the race.  I told them about Team Goddess, etc. and we wished each other well as they went into change and get settled.  

I was texting every other minute.   Where are you now?  What are you doing?  Where are you now?  Walked over to the Turtle Pond pool bar and got a beer.  It was 1-ish and it was HOT.  (Note:  this will be a theme for the next few daysTundra Girl in the Heat!)  So I was standing at the curb, street-walker style, drinking my beer and demanding that my friends drive FASTER.  The other women from before strolled back by and stopped.  I thought you said you were running tomorrow? they said to me.  Yes, I am.  And then in shock they pointed and said, But youre drinking!  To which I responded, Goddesses Drink and Run.  They didnt find me amusing.

FINALLY Nancy calls and says they are pulling into the resortget ready to jump in because they arent going to stopjust slow down enough for me to jump in as they were already late to meet Jo and Meg in DTD.    Up comes the Mafia car.  Liz, Nancy, and Amy DO actually stop and let me in.  EE and Kat pull uphugs all around.  And we are off to DTD.  

Heres the funny part.automaticallywithout thinkingNancy and I hop into the backseat.  CLEARLY we are the children.  And the fun begins!   OMG, I was so so hot.  DRIPPING.  I had been hydrating for days and unlike Nancy, who pees every 12 seconds, I sweat it all out.  So I was a drippy mess.  And I told Liz to turn the Air on FULL BLAST.   And Nancy said, hit the snow flake button.  We need the snow flake!  Yes, within MINUTES Nancy gets going and automatically she slips into Gremlin mode.  I infected her!

So in the car on the way to DTD I say to the three of them, Ok, so heres the real deal with my fall last week.I chipped a bone and I am a scratch for the race.   I totally cant do it and I have to have surgery the week after I get back.  But its ok, Im going to be camped out at Epcot and take everyones picture and cheer like crazy.  They are all SO stunned and sad and concerned.  Of course then I tell them, Um, DUH!  Like, really?!?!  I would miss a race?!!?  I dont think so!  I thought it was HI LAR IOUS.  

Once in DTD we head over to Pucks Express where I quickly hug Jo and wave to Meg (who was stressed and on the phone dealing with the bank issue).  I gave Nancy money to buy my lunch stating, I trust you to get me the right food while off I went to Guest Relations to renew my AP.  Once back at the table, I get to really meet Jo and she totally SNARKS on me instantly.  Which cracks everyone up as she has been nothing but sweet to everyone else.  Finally get to say hi to Meg (we had met before in Maine), and then we were off to the Expo.

Getting there wasinteresting.  Nancy and I are both completely directionally challenged.  And we were in the backseat, screaming for snowflake and giving directions.  Liz would calmly sayin her best professional voice, is this the way?  And I would scream, GO left, go left, go left!  And Nancy was like,  No!  You missed it!  Turn aroundNOW!  And poor Liz was doing illegal U-turns in the middle of the highway.  Meanwhile, Amy was sitting quietly in the front seat.  And Liz explained to Amy that the two of them were the parents of me and Nancy.

Expo was awesome but busy, busy, busy and crowded.  We take care of checking in first before shopping.  Get our bibs, chips, shirts, and all of that.  Then, everyone else begins to shop while Nancy and I get involved in some shenanigans.  We asked Jo if she was ok with us being creative and she said, Will I get arrested?  and Nancy and I both said no, so she was like, Go do whatever it is you two do  She didnt miss a beat.  Off we went.and now that we were experienced at what needed to be done, it was a SNAP.  

Shopped for some fun tech gear and t-shirts.  Since I was so sweaty, I needed a new shirt immediately.  I found one that said, Im not slow, Im just getting the most out of my entry fee.  I went over to the side and stripped off the sweaty shirt and put on the new one.  Right in the middle of the Expo.  Cause thats just how I roll.

Finally home to OKW.  HUGENESS of a room.  Just HUGE.  ButHOT.  Which of course made me call for more snowflake!  EE graciously went to get the rest of the ingredients for dinner while Liz and Nancy cooked and I got to hang with Jo and Meg and catch up with both of them.  Meanwhile it was getting hotter and hotter.  Finally, Kat calls for maintenance.  We say grace, eat (yum!) and it gets hotter still.  So I call again and insist that someone come over right now.  We are racing in the morning and have to get to bed.  The CM on the phone could not have been nicer and sure enough, Virg shows up.  But he cant fix it.  So we have to MOVE!  But again, the CMs were great.  They said not to worry, stay there and they would bring us new keys and move us.  And they did.  Or at least HE didthe one, lonely bell services guy they sent for 6 women.  But all in all, the whole move took less than half an hour.  Nancy and I turned the thermostat as cold as it could go (65*) and we got ready for bed.  

We were all tucked in bed with our race clothes laid out and phone alarms set since the room phones werent working.  Liz and I were sharing the king bed in the master and of course got to laughing.  I got a horrible case of the giggles and could. not. stop. laughing.  I was a punchy vampire!  Finally, it was quiet and we all settled in.  At about 2am, Liz wakes up and is cold.  She gets up and gets her scarf out of her suitcase and wraps up in it and gets back into bed complaining about being cold.  For the record, it was the PERFECT temperature in there.  We both fell back asleep until race day morning when.

To be continued


----------



## 3DisneyKids

when Nancy wakes us up and says, Its time!  Shes so excited and says, Its like Christmas!  Um, NO, it isnt.  We all call her crazy and drag our sorry asses out of bed and start to get ready for the race.  Because we are professional racers, everything was laid out and ready to go, so we were all up, dressed, fed, and ready to go in no time.  Before we were even dressed, though, Jo texted saying that she and Meg were already on the bus.  WOWZA.  They got up hella early.

Soon enough we were out the door, too.  This is when Kat began her pre-race ritual freak-out.  Which is totally FINE.  We all have our freak-out points.  Kats is about getting to the start on time.  We took two cars.  And the traffic was thick.  But we got there in time and began walking to the bag check and porta-potty city.  This is when I started Wooing for the week.  I would just randomly scream out Woo Hoo!  Theres nothing like race day!
We made friends with lots of people along the way.  The Jersey girls was SO fun.  The Brooklyn girls were SO clueless.  It was fun looking at all of the costumes and team shirts and great sayings.  We still hadnt hooked up with Meg and Jo.  Jo was in her own freak-out mode and needed to get to the corrals.  So we lined up at the porta-potties and then headed over to the corrals, too.  SINGING all the way.  I cant remember what we sang.  But the haters just looked at us and the cool girls joined in.

We really *did* cut it close.  They were already singing the national anthem and we werent even in corrals yet.  So I wished everyone a good race and hustled to Corral B.  Everyone else was in C.  Last year Nancy and I dropped down for my friends (remember that?  Ha!) but this year it was better for my race plan to start in B, so that is what I did.

And this is where MY freak-out starts.  Once in the corral, I realize that there is no way out and I have made a horrible mistake.  I always feel that way.  And I stay feeling that way until about mile 2.  It was SO humid.  I was sweating before the race even started and that started getting in my head.  And the freaking SECOND the fireworks went off for my corral, my mouth went bone dry.  I was like ACK!  I will never make it two miles to the first water stop!  Fortunately, the first water stop was actually at mile one (they added extra due to the weather) and once I had more water in me, I relaxed a bit.  And then I was smiling and happy through mile 4.

At the hill right by the contemporarypast mile 5I walked up the hill and texted Liz that I was at MK.  Ran through MK, which always completely magical.  I stopped for pics with Jiminy Cricket because my kids have been after him for SIX YEARS and never found him.  So that was a huge score!
On the back side of the MK, I felt two women come up on either side of me.  They had seen the bib on my back for the NKF.  They each put one hand on my arm and prayed for Kelly.  It was SO moving.  Then they ran up ahead and I saw that they had Bible verses on their race shirts.  So I dubbed them Team Jesus.  I was crying.  Just ONCE I would like to get through a race without crying!  

At mile 7 I started being *aware* of my hamstring.  I took a walk break to try and figure out what the pain wasjust an annoyance or something else.  And while walking, another woman passed me and said, My daughter, too!  Thank you!  Truly, I got lots of comments along the way.

And this is a good time to mention our race shirts.  WOW.  They really stood out.  So at every turn and wherever there were spectators, people would shout out, Go Team Goddess!  It was AWESOME.   By this point, we were running straight into the sun and this is where runners started puking and getting dizzy, etc.

Right past mile 8 I knew I was in trouble.  The hamstring was going, going, gone.  Right then, there was a WISH support team.  I dont know their names, but I sure would like to find out and say thanks to them here on the boards.  They had orange slices and that was EXACTLY what I needed at that point.  I thanked them profusely and began to figure out what my strategy was going to be for the next 5 miles with a blown hamstring.

This is when I texted Liz saying, Send me Nancy, I need her.  And she and Meg appeared magically.  And I think you know the rest of the story from here.  And even though those 4 miles were the most painful, they went by the fastest because we were three Goddesses doing our thing.  Just as we were getting ready to go up Lisas Hill (as we have now named it) there was a DJ and she announced over the loud speaker, And here comes Team Goddess!  Againlots and lots of shout outs all along the race course.  We stopped for some pics and just kept going until the finish.

We were walking quite a bit (due to me, not them) and one woman looked particularly in trouble and Nancy was SO concerned and wanted to help her, but she insisted she was fine.  I was playing head gamesrun to the purple sign, then we will walk again.  And Meg and Nancy totally did everything I said.

It was at this point that Nancy turned into a cheerleader for EVERYONE during that last mile.  She was all out cheering, You can do it!  Run to the Finish!  Youre almost there!  To EVERYONE.  FOR A MILE.  It was funny!

Meg wanted to blast it in for the Finish, which she did.  Nancy and I ran it in as well, just without the kick.  Got our medals, got some food and water, texted the others to make sure everyone was ok and had a partner.  Once we got the ok from everyone, we began swimming upstream to get back to the finish line so we could see everyone cross.  I ducked into the Medical tent and got ice and my hamstring taped.  OMG, that ice felt GOOD.

Of course, the race officials kept telling us that we couldnt there.  We had to go back to the bag check tents and exit the race area.  And I just decided to ignore them.  Like, they would clearly tell me, You cant go there, and I would smile and nod and just keep walking.  Because really, they cant hit me, right?  So I just went on ahead.  And Meg and Nancy just came along and did the same.  When we HAD to talk to someone, we would tell them We need more ice from the med tent.  Or We need more water and there isnt any back there.  Finally, we figured out that if we just hung at the med tent, no one would bother us and we were right by the Finish.  But man, the med tent was a scary place to be.  SO MANY dizzy runners--the humidity was bad.  And several people in wheel chairs as their legs just gave out.

As you already know, we watched everyone finish, which was great.  And when Kat, Liz, and Amy all finished, Liz was just like I want my medal.  Take me to the medals.  So I walked them over thereI already had my medal onand the guy giving them out just put another one around my neck.  I saw what he was doing, but figured that he would catch on at the last second and laugh at himself.  But he didnt.  So I have TWO medals!  Which is awesome because the day before I said I wanted two so I could give one to each of the girls.  It was SO funny.  Kat was like, I cant believe that just happened.

Off to the massage tent as a team (LISA--$10 and it is a donation to NKF.  You can also pay more for a longer massage).  My masseuse LOVED me.  She was laughing so hard.  And she gave me 10 minutes for free.  I asked her to do my shoulders (and of course everyone else wants lower body done, but I carry all of my tension from running in my shoulders for some reason) and she was like, I am not letting you out of here like this.  Your shoulders are like rocks!  And she was ALL ABOUT breaking the rules, which is why we got along so well.  First, she kept me longer than she was supposed to.  And then she kept pausing and finally she told me, I am waiting for my supervisor to look the other way so I can use my elbow on you and really dig in.  We were told no elbows!  So we were kindred spirits!

Finallyout to the cars for beers and clean clothes and then off to Cape May for Breakfast.

Part 3 up next.


----------



## lisaviolet

Oh crap.  Listen, I'm dying to respond to everyone.  Will do.  LOVING it all.  But I *might*  not have access for a time (SHORT time).  WE ARE FINISHED!!!!!    Well not 100% but tomorrow morning will be FINISHED.  Early tomorrow.  A day early.  Closing is Friday.  So yeah.  Jean is about to drop - poor thing.  Really, it's been agony to watch her.  I've done too much (just not thinking not being stupid in stubborn terms) and am in a bit of pain - but no biggie.  Promise.  

So last sleep - on the floor  - but we're DONE.  

So catch you all on the other side at some point....

 to all and I'm dying to respond to all your TRs and such.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

> Goddesses Drink and Run.


  I KNEW I joined right team! 

Sounds like Kat is my twinkie on this one, I'm a FREAK about not being late, I'm sure being late to a race would be 10X what I'm normally like! 


E, you made me feel like I was there with your TR!  LOVE IT ALL!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!  Packing up at AKV and moving to BLT today.  Excited!  Lots to say about AKV but it will have to wait.  I SO hope we can stay the whole time at BLT and not move.  Fingers crossed!

The newbies comes today.  Two families...Jeff's best friends.  None of them have ever even flown before.  I planned their entire trip.  Booked their flights, booked their packages, chose the resort, made their ADRs.  All of it.  SO nervous.  Like, this is a once in a lifetime trip for them.  So I hope it goes smoothly.

Jeff and kids get here at dinner time.  I am missing my kids something fierce.  This is the longest I have ever been away, so I am excited to see them!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I want a TR from Kat and Amy and EE, too!!!  And Meg - I know your are super busy right now!!!

Did I really say that about the medals?  I totally don't remember.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, NEWSFLASH!

I have lost weight this week.  Like, significant weight.  I can SEE it and feel it and my clothes fit differently.  Those that were here last week...that belly fat I had is mostly GONE.    I'll text pics!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

SeptemberGirl said:


> I want a TR from Kat and Amy and EE, too!!!  And Meg - I know your are super busy right now!!!
> 
> Did I really say that about the medals?  I totally don't remember.



*OMG!  I was hugging you and screaming and you literally pushed me off of you and said "I want my medal.  Take me to the medals."  And you said it in this very serious, deadpan way.*


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

3DisneyKids said:


> OMG, NEWSFLASH!
> 
> I have lost weight this week.  Like, significant weight.  I can SEE it and feel it and my clothes fit differently.  Those that were here last week...that belly fat I had is mostly GONE.    I'll text pics!




Congratulations Erika!!!!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Okay, so hopping in and picking up....

Yes, driving like a lunatic to get Erika.  That might have been my least calm moment of the trip.  I was laughing at "the one and only exit".  Too funny.

Amy and I freezing under the snowflake while Erika and Nancy claimed to be hot!

Making dinner Saturday and eating - that was really nice.  Really nice. I would do that again.

Remember when I prayed in the Peter Pan Fast pass line? 

Moving on Saturday.  I was in the shower and everything was perfectly laid out, and then I had to move it all.  Oh, I was so not happy about that.  Erika kept reassuring me I could make lots of trips, but ironically, I was the first person with my stuff out the door and into the new space.  I had to move IMMEDIATELY and get reset.  Being set up really lets me relax.

The race.  Did NOT fly by for me.  The first 6 miles were lovely.  Amy and Kat were dolls and totally went along with my pace.  Very nice of them.

Miles 7-8 were eh.  8-13 oh my word.  HOT.  Awful.  I gave up jogging for 1 minute and was lucky to make it to 30 seconds. I was sloooow.  Sorry girls!!!  But, I LOVED stopping for pictures, I loved being warm and not cold, and I really just loved the journey.  I knew I was going to finish and that was all that mattered to me.  It was fun - because I was with friends.  I enjoyed this race so much more than last year and I had more fun.  That was all my head space.  Last year I had great on course companions and more training and a better time, but in my head I felt second best.  This year, I felt like me.  

Overall, this trip was just happier for me personally.  

Drinking in the parking lot - priceless!  There is so much I would do all over again with this trip. Next year's dates are already in the calendar!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

13047


----------



## SeptemberGirl

3DisneyKids said:


> OMG, NEWSFLASH!
> 
> I have lost weight this week.  Like, significant weight.  I can SEE it and feel it and my clothes fit differently.  Those that were here last week...that belly fat I had is mostly GONE.    I'll text pics!



That is SO awesome!!!! 

I am up a few pounds, but nothing major.  It will be gone soon!  Official tracking starts Monday but these last few days will be better than my WDw food!



3DisneyKids said:


> *OMG!  I was hugging you and screaming and you literally pushed me off of you and said "I want my medal.  Take me to the medals."  And you said it in this very serious, deadpan way.*



Hi Lar Ious!!!!  I'm so sorry. I was just in the zone. I remember thinking that you were this little solid block of force that came out of nowhere.  Like a tiny, happy asteroid.   Take me to your leader!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> 13047



Jo!  On the cell phone!  Love it!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

SeptemberGirl said:


> Jo!  On the cell phone!  Love it!!!



I was talking to Alexa I needed to here go mommy go.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Tiny happy asteroid!  SO funny!

Mission accomplished. In Epcot eating sushi!  Next just a stroll around World Showcase then off to meet the newbie friends. 

And Liz would be wearing a hoody. Low 70s and breezy!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

And omg they have to fix my chip time!


----------



## poppinspal

I will post my first part of my TR tonight. Anyone have advice on my shin? It hurts when I use the muscle, icing didn't help. I have it wrapped right now at work. I used mineral ice and that seemed to help enough for me to get to sleep last night. But it definitely hurts more when I'm doing things like stairs, walking down hill or pointing my toes. Does that still fit with shin splints?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> 13047





3DisneyKids said:


> Tiny happy asteroid!  SO funny!
> 
> Mission accomplished. In Epcot eating sushi!  Next just a stroll around World Showcase then off to meet the newbie friends.
> 
> And Liz would be wearing a hoody. Low 70s and breezy!



I should be there wearing the hoodie from the Expo...except it had gum on it!!!  



3DisneyKids said:


> And omg they have to fix my chip time!



They SO have to fix it!


----------



## Ronda93

Meg - We need to get Kat on here to read your symptoms.... in the meantime... from runnersworld.com

*Shinsplints*
Symptoms of shinsplints include an aching, throbbing or tenderness along the inside of the shin (although it can also radiate to the outside) about halfway down or all along the shin, from the ankle to the knee. This discomfort is due to the inflammation of the tendons on the inside of the front of the lower leg. This is basically the definition of shinsplints. (Sports medicine specialists don’t like to use the term shinsplints because it commonly refers to several lower-leg injuries. We’ll use it anyway, but we’ll focus on the specific problem that is the most common: tendinitis of the lower leg.)

Another symptom is pain when you press on the inflamed area. The pain of shinsplints is most severe at the start of a run, but can go away during a run once the muscles are loosened up (unlike a stress fracture of the shinbone, which will hurt all of the time). With tendinitis, pain will resume after the run.


*Stress fracture*
As with all stress fractures, you’ll feel crescendo pain, which grows in intensity the longer and further you run, probably reaching an intolerable peak just before you stop. In the textbook case, the pain comes on sooner and more severely with each successive run. 

Pain with movement points to tendonitis and shinsplints.  Is it all along the shin (knee to ankle) or in the lower part?

If this is new pain from this event I'd say rest and ice.  If this is worsening that was bothering you before (and I don't remember that) it could be the worsening of a stress fracture.

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

My stress fracture was pinpoint pain.   I hurt in one spot, in about the size of a drink coaster, on the front of the leg.   It hurt when I wasn't walking on it, in a throbby way, and when I pressed on it, and of course when I walked.   Nothing else hurt laterally, just that spot.  

Regardless of cause, the treatment is the same, according to my sports med doc.   Continue to rest and NO RUNNING for at least 2 weeks.   My sports med doc had me ice-massage it,  basically rub a piece of ice on the affected spot for 10-15 minutes.   

She considered me healed when I could jump up and down on that leg with no pain.  

Hockey is okay as it is not an impact sport (to that part of your body).


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Im here, still alive, plodding along as best I can!

Can I just say firstly, I am LOVING the TR's! I love reading them from everyones different perspectives. Laughing along and crying along with them!

Secondly, so SO proud of you all. Really proud. Jo - I never had a doubt that you would rock this race. 

Thirdly - I got toasted! You didn't forget me 

Pictures, pictures and more pictures would be a delight (yes, I know ive seen them on facebook but I like my pictures in multiple locations )

Meg, E, Nancy - How are the injuries? 

EE, Amy, Kat, Ronda, Rob, Paula, Everyone - Hi!

So swamped at work, we are mega busy and everyone seems to be doing the jobs of 3 people! Aargh! I had some leftover holiday days to use so Ive put one in for tomorrow to make it a long weekend - bliss!

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## HockeyKat

To put *LISA's* mind at ease on $$?  I did the calculations on this trip, and I spent about $205 on food and alcohol (and there was LOTS of alcohol!!).  Add $308 to account for the extra 2 nights before the group got there, and some t-shirts, and airfare, and my grand total was $513.  


Trip Report to come.


----------



## poppinspal

Ronda and Kat thanks for the input. I have pain in one leg and it's just the lower part of my shin almost to one side, it does not run the whole length of my shin. I was having minor ankle pain in that leg leading into the race. I didn't start feeling the pain in my shin till probably late Monday and it felt worse Tuesday when I woke up for work. 

I have been icing and trying to keep off of it. I just talked to my Dad about it and he thinks that it's very well related to my ankle. He thinks I should give it a few more days of rest and then if the pain continues I should see a doctor. He said they should be able to give me a good idea of what the problem is based on my symptoms. 

Off to work on my tr.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Thank you Kelly, 

My $$ was a bit more, but I got a bracelet and a bunch of stuff for my girls and a hat for DH.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Omg. I love love love BLT. Holy hugeness on the 2 br. Wow. Almost OKW big. Better layout so feels the sane as OKW. And can I just say... CASTLE VIEW!  And this considered standard ;meaning cheap, view!  Because it is not on a high up floor. But omg. Wishes from my living room!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Wishes from the living room. Now that is Disney Magic. Take and post pics


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HI All, 
As you know I have signed up for next half before I even when to WDW.
I just looked up last years finish times, and much to my suprise. The last person finished in 3:16,  holy cow, I have to shave 14 mins off my time in less than 2 months. OMG I don't want to cross last.
Why do I do this to myself?


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> HI All,
> As you know I have signed up for next half before I even when to WDW.
> I just looked up last years finish times, and much to my suprise. The last person finished in 3:16,  holy cow, I have to shave 14 mins off my time in less than 2 months. OMG I don't want to cross last.
> Why do I do this to myself?



Remember that you stopped for characters in this one!!  


My friend is trying to talk me into the Marine Corps historic half on May 15th but I am not sure I will be ready.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kat, hows the shin after Sunday?

Meg, your shin any better today?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Just posted lots of pictures on Facebook!


----------



## goofyfan-12

OMG - I am so in the weeds at work right now.  Ate my way through three Panera cookies today (400 +\- calories a piece).  Tracked it, owned it and the results will be ugly but what's done is done.  Sighing...  At least I got a good workout in with Jesse tonight so that should help offset some of the damage right?

Loving the trip reports though.  Those are making me smile 

Meg - take care of that shin

Jo - I was so happy reading your TR.  I can remember the fear I had after I walked into the expo.  But YOU DID IT!!!!  You definitely DID it!  Celebrate what you accomplished since you have come so far.

Hi to everyone else....

OK - off to get some work done.  I'll check in tomorrow.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

continuing on from my perspective:

My phone alarm went off at 3:30am.  Kat & I were up and dressed in a flash.  Everything had been properly laid out the night before, so easy peasy in the morning. I came out of our room with a robust "Rise and Shine Goddesses"  Amy & EE were already awake, looking at me like I was some kind of nutball.

Then, I skipped down the hall to Liz & Erika.  I was jumping up and down singing "it's HERE!  It's HERE!  Race Day is finally HERE! "  I got looks of "you must be kidding" from them. So I continued.  "It's HERE!  It's just like CHRISTMAS"  um, no.  They certainly did not agree with me. 

Goddesses can be ready pretty fast.  Amazingly so.  We were all out the door in two cars by 4:15.  Kat & EE in front, Liz, Amy, Erika and I following behind.  Traffic was a nightmare.  Simply awful.  We made it by the skin of our teeth.

Park, drop of bag at bag check.  I'm the only one who wore a throw-away jacket.  And honestly, the only reason I wore it was so that I could be certain that it wasn't coming home with me!  Warm.  Far too warm at that hour for my taste.  I lose the throw away on my way out of the bag check tent.  Hit the porta-potties.  Hardly a line at all.  As a matter of fact, the porta-pottie directly in front of me indicated "vacant".  I knock, just in case, hear nothing, and pull the door open  Some poor womans bare a$$ is staring me in the face  OOPS!!!  I find a truly unoccupied pottie and after using it, we start walking to the start line.

I agree here with Erika.  Jersey girls were fun.  And entertaining.  Brooklyn girls were at bit out there .  We make it down toward the start line - I pee behind the porta potties.  As we make our way towards the corrals, the National Anthem starts. We are l-a-t-e.  We see Jo and Meg directly under the Corral "C" sign and attempt to get thru the bib check to meet up with them.  And it happens. AGAIN!  The woman in front of me was trying to get into "C" with an "F" bib.  The CM checking gives her a very, very stern talking to.  Apparently this woman has tried several times to sneak by her

We are in the corral with little time to spare.  A last minute pep talk and before we know it the fireworks are going off!  Wheelchairs!  Corral "A"!  Corral "B"! (we watch for Erika on the jumbotron, but I don't see her).  Our turn!  YAY!

My plan for this race was extremely flexible.  I didn't know how my body would act.  I told Meg that my thought was to walk the first 2 minutes of every mile, then run.  Sounded good to her so we decided to stick together for as long as each was comfortable.  No obligation to hang back.  We walk, we run.  It was so insanely warm already even though it was pitch black.  Somewhere around mile 2ish, we break off to the far side of the road.  Sweet relief  Simply being out of the crowd it felt like the temperature dropped a good 10*.

Taking advantage of the darkness, we run a bit more than what I had originally planned, but because of course congestion our running pace was slower so it all evened out.  I pull over to the edge of the road around mile 3 to pee. <shocker>

We run, we chat, we observe all kinds of interesting people on the course.  The 6'4" guy in full Cinderella garb - wig and all  He must have been totally melting.  About an hour into the run, I realized I forgot to fuel. (my typical approach is to fuel at 45 min, 90 min and 2 hours).  I should have eaten some of my sportsbeans at my last walk break.  Instead, I run and eat. Carefully.  But, Meg assures me that she is CPR certified and if I choke she can save me   Thankfully, that is not necessary.

As we run up Main Street in the MK, I see a sign that has become a favorite new saying for me:  STRONG IS THE NEW SKINNY   LOVE that sign.  We pull off the course to use the bathroom outside Cosmic Ray's and laugh.  There is no line for the potties, but there IS a line for the mirror  Everyone is adjusting their tu-tus etc before castle photos.

We stop in front of the castle for a hot-mess picture. And carry on.  While my back is perfectly fine, my hamstring and hip flexor are talking to me.  We run by the med tent for biofreeze. 

Now, it's down the ugly part of the course.  Narrow. And boring.  We laugh as we pass the guy who is calling out "frozen margaritas!  Over here!  Ice cold maragaritas" as he is passing out powerade.  Then the woman offering "short cut, just up ahead" as she patrols a crosswalk   Mile 8.  I text Paula to tell her Meg & I were together. (yes, I was texting and running.  Who knew Amish girls could do that )  Right around mile 8.5 or so I spot Erika just up ahead.  I point & nudge Meg as I take off running up to her.  OMG she is SOOOOO happy to see us (cue James Taylor "You've got a Friend".  I've been singing it all.day.)  She tells me she just sent out an S.O.S. to Liz looking for me.  I text Liz that I have Erika.  I text Paula that I'm now with Erika too. I text Stephen that I'm walking the rest of the race so that he doesn't freak when he's waiting for the next split alert.

We walk, we jog, we biofreeze alot, we laugh, sing (frequently. and loudly!) , cheer.  And stop for pictures.  And talk about "Lisa's Hill" (that's Disneys version of "Heartbreak Hill"  ) At least we have legs.  We lament the slow, ballad of a song that is being played as we approached Epcot.  Seriously?  They need a pounding beat right there, not some sweet sappy song.  We bring it on home Goddess style.  Collect our medals, get some pixie dust, a picture and some food. 

Then it's time for Shenanigans part duex.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Checking in from the Contemporary!  Waking up in the shadow of the castle. Awesome. 

Nancy--great report!  Loving it!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I'm still there in my mind Erika   Hope you are having a fabulous time!


----------



## Ronda93

I am really enjoying the TRs.  

My WDW trip with niece (9), nephew (7) and brother (way younger than me) is coming up fast.  We arrive Sunday, the 20th.  We're staying in a 2BR at Bonnet Creek.  My nephew in particular is talking about it non-stop.  I received a before-we-leave-for-school-call earlier this week.  He was asking about how we can butt in line.  I believe that's first grade lingo for Fast Pass.  He wants to avoid characters at all costs.  He calls them "puffy heads" and is worried they will pursue him.  Given the constant embraces on the planning DVD I see where he gets that idea.

I've been using the undercover tourist line app.  The weather can wreck anything though.  

Previous trips have always been during low crowds.  This is going to be challenging.  

Keep the TRs coming.

Ronda


----------



## Ronda93

And love, love, love STRONG IS THE NEW SKINNY


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Good morning goddesses


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Good morning!!!

Here at the four letter word.  Love it here, though.  

So that new catchphrase...it's Crossfit.  That's why some women had the shirts on.  I like it, too, but we can't use it in future stuff because of Crossfit.  I don't think they would sue us, or that the ladies who started the blog and selling the shirts would, but it's better not to co-op what they developed.  We have enough of our own stuff from our crazy heads!    They have a FB page, though, and a blog, and a website selling stuff.  Crossfit and the Paleo diet are both pretty interesting, I follow a woman who has been doing both for a year and her body changes are amazing.

Check them out.  I just want to respect what they developed and what it means to them. 

Nancy, love the TR.  Keep them coming!


----------



## Ronda93

Thanks Liz.  I'll check out crossfit.  I need a powerful mantra this weekend... 18 miles.

Ronda


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Ronda93 said:


> Thanks Liz.  I'll check out crossfit.  I need a powerful mantra this weekend... 18 miles.
> 
> Ronda



I think you'd like them.  I can totally see you being a Crossfit goddess!!!  I'll have to find the blog for you.

Hmm, for your 18 miles, how about one of Mr Sheen's quotes?  You're a b$tching rock star from Mars!  You win every day!  You have magic and poetry at your fingertips!

I need to get you the Goddess Mix, stat!


----------



## Ronda93

He is a confident one, isn't he?


----------



## HockeyKat

I've seen/researched Crossfit.  Probably not for me.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Ronda93 said:


> He is a confident one, isn't he?



He certainly is!    Lessons from a crazy!




HockeyKat said:


> I've seen/researched Crossfit.  Probably not for me.



Oh, my, they'd break me in 2 seconds.  I'm not hardcore enough.


----------



## Ronda93

I'll just appropriate their lingo ; )


----------



## HockeyKat

So, my friend is talking me into the Marine Corps Historic half on May 15th.   11 weeks.   Cheap registration and it's not too far from here (4 hr drive).  

It might be the kick in the behind that I need....


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

What is crossfit? Ate like a pig for lunch. Shamrock shake
That says it all.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I adore Shamrock Shakes!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Mk is a mad house. Never seen it like this. Since I am a goddess though we dud everything before 1 and didn't wait. Now just waiting for sun to come put so we can hit the pool.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Enjoy the pool, I hope you have lots of sun E! 

I'm sick.  Blah.  My breathing issues got bad yesterday, started to be painful and now I'm coughing and feel really low energy.  This sucks, Rey just got home for the weekend and my bday is tomorrow.  I took Dallas (son) to workout and had to just sit there.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Please send me good tax wishes, Dh is getting them done as we speak.
Happy birthday karen, feel better soon.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Please send me good tax wishes, Dh is getting them done as we speak.
Happy birthday karen, feel better soon.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!



SeptemberGirl said:


> Hmm, for your 18 miles, how about one of Mr Sheen's quotes?  You're a b$tching rock star from Mars!  You win every day!  You have magic and poetry at your fingertips!



One of his milder quotes!
He just can't stop winning can he! 

Karen - Happy birthday for tomorrow, hope you feel better soon 

E - So jealous! I wish I was heading to the pool (instead of sitting here in my dressing gown and pjs watching Criminal Minds - it is 9pm though! )

Jo - Good tax wishes coming your way 

Everyone - Hi! 

Hope you are all having a great day


----------



## amykab

Remember when I forgot the bottle opener for the post race parking lot beer and Nancy opened our beer on the car door?  

And for the record it was freaking COLD in the room at OKW. and in Liz's car where the snowflake had to be on full blast at all times!!  

Liz- your pics on FB have inspired me to do a digital scrapbook type photobook. You got some great pics. 

I will do a trip report this weekend. I will probably type it up in word and paste here.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Car door bottle opener, Nancy you should maket that, 
Make a Youtube how to video and charge for advertising.
By the way, how is the costumes coming. 
magic dust for you..

Taxes are done, did not get as much as I wanted. but enough to get granite counters 

God willing next years tax return will be for the family trip to WDW, fall 2012
(this is me crossing my fingers)

Any weekend plans. We are just hanging out, maybe an o so romantic dinner at hooters with the kids and another couple tomorrow.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Sad News 
I just found out that my next half pace requirement is 13 mins. 
I just emailed them to see if I can get a refund. 
I did not know their pace before I registered. 

I don't even know how I can find a half with my pace


----------



## Ronda93

Bummer Jo.  Ask about the refund, but I wouldn't hold out hope.  I've never seen a race refund entry fees.  Apply to next year sometimes...  Let's look at this though.  The times you found for last year were, what 3:13?  That's a 14:33 pace.  It's not in their interest to be jerks to the participants.  Don't give up the ship just yet.  Do you know anyone who has run this race before?  When you call, ask how aggressively they sweep.

I'm jealous of all this bonding.  AP option is looking stronger and stronger.

I did my 18 mile run this morning.  Got out around 6:40 and cursed the cold.  Got the pace I wanted and am now relaxing with a dog on my lap.

On the dog topic, we are fostering a dog from the shelter where we volunteer, Kaylie.  She's a cocker spaniel and was in a breeding/hoarding setting.  I have no firm number on how many were taken, but ours is not the only shelter to have an influx of cockers in the last two weeks and we got 9.  She was petrified.  We brought her home last Friday (2/25).  She seems housebroken.  She had just been spayed so we had to wait until yesterday to get her groomed and clipped.  She looks SO much better.  She likes Stretch, our dachshund, and we had another dog over for play time last night.  She's is really coming out of her shell over the last day.  

Okay, I'm starting to cramp.  Gotta get up and moving.

Ronda


----------



## Ronda93

New topic. I'm struggling with my phone during recent runs. I switched to an iPhone recently and am being really cautious about moisture. That means its in my SPIBelt, in its case, wrapped in a plastic bag. Luckily all I want to do now is listen to podcasts. During a race I'll want to send progress texts to my adoring fans. So... How do you carry your phone? Do you use it during a race? Any armband success stories? 

Ronda


----------



## Ronda93

One last thing

Erika, are the crowds still crazy? Is getting to the park early working? I feel as though you are previewing our trip in two weeks. 

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda93 said:


> New topic. I'm struggling with my phone during recent runs. I switched to an iPhone recently and am being really cautious about moisture. That means its in my SPIBelt, in its case, wrapped in a plastic bag. Luckily all I want to do now is listen to podcasts. During a race I'll want to send progress texts to my adoring fans. So... How do you carry your phone? Do you use it during a race? Any armband success stories?
> 
> Ronda



I carry mine in my hand.  I have tried spi belts and arm bands and not much luck in using a touch screen through the plastic.   When I am doing a training run it's fine in the spi belt but for races I just hold it.   It also helps make sure I am keeping my hands up (less swelling!).  

Btw, awesome on the foster dog!!  Love it.  

And, AP and come join in the fun!  We are totally nuts but it's SUCH a blast!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda, great job on the run.

For the half, I sent them a message on facebook and asked the pace time. They said 13 mins. I don't want to be the last to finish, I know if I have one more year of training and 25 less lb's I can go the race next year, if they wont refund I will try to get them to give me an in for next year.

For your phone as you can see in my pics I use fuel belt. I added a 2 pockets one to carry phone and one to carry my camera for the princess, I know I looked like a fool but I could not run and carry anything in my hand. 

Hugs to the dog, I can't belive people treat animals badly.

Off to do laundry and out to dinner, hot wings and beer.

Oh, I "tried" to ellipitcal today, I did 15 mins and had to stop. I was beat. 
I need to get back in gear and fast.


----------



## poppinspal

I have a portion of my TR that I have typed up and meant to post. I'll get to it as soon as I'm back at my computer. (Rather than my phone.) 

I've had a relaxing weekend. I'm starting to think my pain is my ankle and not my shin as I now have pain in my shin and ankle and at times my foot, all depending on how my foot is positioned. And I had to take off my snow boots because it was painful to have them laced up. Probably will call the doctors on Monday.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Omg. Score. Bartender (named Kat!) ran the Princess!  Free booze!

Ronda...getting busier each day!  Boo!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

5K done for today, I was so stiff the whole run
Gotta start back up somewhere!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Omg. The new ones didn't want to go to World Showcase!

We have officially ditched them.


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> Omg. The new ones didn't want to go to World Showcase!
> 
> We have officially ditched them.



Do they drink?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

That's just it Kat. These people--hands down--drink more than anyone I know. And we have spent months talking about drinking around the world. Had a whole plan for us and had something for the kids to do too. Nope. They wanted to do Living with the Land and the Circle of Life then head back to the pool.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> That's just it Kat. These people--hands down--drink more than anyone I know. And we have spent months talking about drinking around the world. Had a whole plan for us and had something for the kids to do too. Nope. They wanted to do Living with the Land and the Circle of Life then head back to the pool.



How long are the there, do they have time to go back to WS later?
Even I enjoy WS, ha ha ha ha.

Liz, E, Kat, EE, Amy, Meg, Nancy THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH  
for not letting me go back to my room last Sunday. Liz you were so right, 
I would have giving up on enjoying my moment. 

I promise next year I will not be such and emotion mess.


----------



## goofyfan-12

E - no WS?  How bizarre. Glad to see that they didn't slow you down. 

Jo - I would definitely do the research that Ronda suggests and then make you decision.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Hi Kelly!  How is the running going?

It was a rainy day here today and they are saying 6" - 12" of snow tomorrow.  When is this going to end?  I want Spring and I want it now!

Got my butt kicked but good by Jesse today. He thinks he found an event that we can do together to get me focused on. I don't have all the details yet but it sounds interesting and would definitely be a challenge.

Work sucks major @ss at the moment.  The next fee weeks are going to determine what the next few years will be like  I can't go into much detail here but keep your fingers crossed for me.

Hi to everyone!  Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Drunky Mc Drunkster checking in 

Becca just informed me that babies look like potatoes. 

Should be sewing, obviously drinking instead.  Went to Hofstra with Nate today and have really great things to say about it.*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Woot!  Another Drunky McDrunkerson here!

Why, you ask?

Because....we just extended our trip!  We were supposed to fly out tomorrow (Monday).  Looked at the forecast and decided that the Northeast is far too gross.  Called DVC, they could let us stay without moving.  Called Southwest...um...we SAVED $50 by switch our flights.  No brainer!  So we are hanging by the pool all day tomorrow!  WOOT!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Woot!  Another Drunky McDrunkerson here!
> 
> Why, you ask?
> 
> Because....we just extended our trip!  We were supposed to fly out tomorrow (Monday).  Looked at the forecast and decided that the Northeast is far too gross.  Called DVC, they could let us stay without moving.  Called Southwest...um...we SAVED $50 by switch our flights.  No brainer!  So we are hanging by the pool all day tomorrow!  WOOT!



*seriously?  I could throw a shoe at you right now   

It *is* disgusting here.  Enjoy another day in paradise!*


----------



## goofyfan-12

Shoe, boot, hard hat - whatever.  Have fun tomorrow and safe travels. It is beyond nasty here.


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> *seriously?  I could throw a shoe at you right now
> 
> It *is* disgusting here.  Enjoy another day in paradise!*



I could only throw a shoe (btw laughed out loud at that) because I would love a day off tomorrow.  

The weather here is okay... crazy cold front came through this afternoon and dropped the temps a lot, but supposed to be around 60 all week so I can't complain.  

Enjoy the extra day!!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Glad you are getting another day!  I'll try to be gracious about it...while I sit here sick as a dog in 40 degree soggy weather.  

That's it.  I'm sick, have been sick.  Missed going out for my bday, can't run, ready to be well.  You know I'm sick when I can't even find something to ramble about.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Paula, I hear you on wanting Spring.
Crossing my fingers for you with work. 

Nancy, glad to hear you took a break from sewing!! 

E, Enjoy!!

Had a good weekend with the kids. Now its back to work 
Have a good day all


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jambo, everyone!

Yes, we ended up moving to AKV-Kidani after 2 nights at Bay Lake.  The 7-day window never did work out.  But that's ok.  While moving is never fun, Disney did it for us and it was pretty painless.  And the bonus on this end is that we can stay right where we are for the extra night.  So all is good.

Lisa, Kat, other DVCers, I will have a full report on the OKW-BLT-AKV accommodations.  3 DVC resorts this trip!

Heading out for my first post-Half run today.  Of course, I have been doing a TON of walking, but today will be a true run just to see how things feel.  My hamstring is tight, but no longer painful.  However, increasingly, my knee has really been bothering me.  I was *aware* of it post-race, but was far more concerned about my hamstring.  However, with each passing day the hamstring has improved while the knee has gotten worse.  It was swollen and painful a couple of days ago.  So I have a slow and easy 3-miler planned for today and will just play it by ear.

Getting caught up with work now, then a run, then poolside by 11:30 for the day.

Crazy rose just friended me on FB!    Can't wait to see her posts about the Half and afterward.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Still waiting for the story on crazy rose


----------



## HockeyKat

She accepted my friend request on FB today!!  Everytime I think about her and that night and the way she turned our night around, I smile.  

E, have a great time on your extend-a-day!

I am working out my training plan for the May 15th half.  3 miles scheduled for today, bag in car, planning on hitting the TM after work.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Kat. 9 weeks is plenty of time!  Have you registered yet?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Drinks poolside while the cast members play games with my kids. Mid 70s and gorgeous.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Ronda93 said:


> I'm jealous of all this bonding.  AP option is looking stronger and stronger.
> 
> I did my 18 mile run this morning.  Got out around 6:40 and cursed the cold.  Got the pace I wanted and am now relaxing with a dog on my lap.
> 
> On the dog topic, we are fostering a dog from the shelter where we volunteer, Kaylie.  She's a cocker spaniel and was in a breeding/hoarding setting.  I have no firm number on how many were taken, but ours is not the only shelter to have an influx of cockers in the last two weeks and we got 9.  She was petrified.  We brought her home last Friday (2/25).  She seems housebroken.  She had just been spayed so we had to wait until yesterday to get her groomed and clipped.  She looks SO much better.  She likes Stretch, our dachshund, and we had another dog over for play time last night.  She's is really coming out of her shell over the last day.



You're coming for the Princess next year, right? 

Way to go on the run!  I sent you good vibes!!!  

I so want a dog.  Husband does not.  She sounds so sweet!!!




Ronda93 said:


> New topic. I'm struggling with my phone during recent runs. I switched to an iPhone recently and am being really cautious about moisture. That means its in my SPIBelt, in its case, wrapped in a plastic bag. Luckily all I want to do now is listen to podcasts. During a race I'll want to send progress texts to my adoring fans. So... How do you carry your phone? Do you use it during a race? Any armband success stories?
> 
> Ronda



I run with it in my hand, in my belt (fuel belt pockets - I customized my fuel belt), or in a pocket.  I have an armband but past 3 miles the sweat from the armband bothers me.  Plus, as Kat said, it's hard to touch through that plastic.



poppinspal said:


> I have a portion of my TR that I have typed up and meant to post. I'll get to it as soon as I'm back at my computer. (Rather than my phone.)
> 
> I've had a relaxing weekend. I'm starting to think my pain is my ankle and not my shin as I now have pain in my shin and ankle and at times my foot, all depending on how my foot is positioned. And I had to take off my snow boots because it was painful to have them laced up. Probably will call the doctors on Monday.



Oh, Meg, please get it checked out!



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> 5K done for today, I was so stiff the whole run
> Gotta start back up somewhere!



That's awesome!!!  I have to start back up.  I've been so tired that I have slept from 8pm until the morning!  So not like me!



3DisneyKids said:


> That's just it Kat. These people--hands down--drink more than anyone I know. And we have spent months talking about drinking around the world. Had a whole plan for us and had something for the kids to do too. Nope. They wanted to do Living with the Land and the Circle of Life then head back to the pool.



Insane. What is wrong with them??? 

Speaking of, I really want to do a proper drink around the world next year.  Your livers are on notice!



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Liz, E, Kat, EE, Amy, Meg, Nancy THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH
> for not letting me go back to my room last Sunday. Liz you were so right,
> I would have giving up on enjoying my moment.
> 
> I promise next year I will not be such and emotion mess.



You can be an emotional mess!  Anytime!  Just promise to listen to me and all is well.    Really, Jo, this was HUGE for you.  You did so well with it.  Remember, you are a survivor!  Resilient!  



goofyfan-12 said:


> It was a rainy day here today and they are saying 6" - 12" of snow tomorrow.  When is this going to end?  I want Spring and I want it now!
> 
> Got my butt kicked but good by Jesse today. He thinks he found an event that we can do together to get me focused on. I don't have all the details yet but it sounds interesting and would definitely be a challenge.



I'm sorry about work, Paula.  And the snow.  WTH?

Hmm, Jesse and a challenge!  Sounds fun!!! Like an obstacle course thing, maybe?



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Drunky Mc Drunkster checking in
> 
> Becca just informed me that babies look like potatoes.
> 
> Should be sewing, obviously drinking instead.  Went to Hofstra with Nate today and have really great things to say about it.*



Like, human babies?  

Hofstra - tell us about it!  I went there once for a basketball game.  Is he off Drexel totally?




3DisneyKids said:


> Woot!  Another Drunky McDrunkerson here!
> 
> Why, you ask?
> 
> Because....we just extended our trip!  We were supposed to fly out tomorrow (Monday).  Looked at the forecast and decided that the Northeast is far too gross.  Called DVC, they could let us stay without moving.  Called Southwest...um...we SAVED $50 by switch our flights.  No brainer!  So we are hanging by the pool all day tomorrow!  WOOT!



I have to remember that you are my good friend and I should not hate you.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *seriously?  I could throw a shoe at you right now
> 
> It *is* disgusting here.  Enjoy another day in paradise!*



Shoes, for sure.  Maybe fleece ones.  Definitely not my pointy cute ones, though!  



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Glad you are getting another day!  I'll try to be gracious about it...while I sit here sick as a dog in 40 degree soggy weather.
> 
> That's it.  I'm sick, have been sick.  Missed going out for my bday, can't run, ready to be well.  You know I'm sick when I can't even find something to ramble about.



Oh, that sucks.  SUCKS!!!!  I am so sorry!!!  How was your sick birthday?  



3DisneyKids said:


> Crazy rose just friended me on FB!    Can't wait to see her posts about the Half and afterward.



She is very smart and posted NOTHING while drunk!  Nada!!!  



HockeyKat said:


> I am working out my training plan for the May 15th half.  3 miles scheduled for today, bag in car, planning on hitting the TM after work.



Nice!!!



3DisneyKids said:


> Drinks poolside while the cast members play games with my kids. Mid 70s and gorgeous.



Again, no comment.  I wish you well and happiness!!!  


I am cooking.  Lentils.  Made pasta salad.  Not sure why, to both, but I felt like it.  Maybe to have cold things to eat for lunch this week.  Maybe to torture my "meat and potatoes unless it's sushi" picky family.  Lord, they need vegetables!  I should try sneaking them in like those cookbooks for kids do.  Only I need to sneak them in for the husband.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

What a day, glad its over
We are having cereal for dinner 

Hope to do elliptical tonight. We need a crossing fingers smile.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Jo - love cereal for dinner. Yum!

Liz - Jesse's challenge is some type of obstacle course thing. It sounds like fun but oh the training this is going to take.  Still haven't committed yet but I am getting close.

E - safe travels

Someone please tell the story of crazy rose. I beg of you.  Don't make me hunt down Lisa to stalk you all as well.

Off to rest - had another butt kicking plus card with Jesse. Ow...  I am not sure how walking will feel tomorrow.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

At the airport. Boo!  Oh well. Reality is a must, Eh?  Family trip was good. Lots of pool time which we always love. See you on the flip side.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Totally in the weeds.  Big time.  And hating it.  bleh.*




3DisneyKids said:


> Crazy rose just friended me on FB!    Can't wait to see her posts about the Half and afterward.



*I was wondering if she would friend you!!! *



SeptemberGirl said:


> Speaking of, I really want to do a proper drink around the world next year.  Your livers are on notice!
> 
> *Thanks for the warning!*
> 
> Like, human babies?
> 
> Hofstra - tell us about it!  I went there once for a basketball game.  Is he off Drexel totally?
> 
> *Yes.  Human babies =Potatoes. She's an odd child
> 
> Hofstra - liked it way more than I had thought I would.  The campus is divided by a major road - academic buildings on one side, residential on the other.  3 covered overpass walkways connect the two sides of the road.  The academic buildings are mostly old stone beautiful.  Brickwork walks, trees, gardens, beautifully landscaped.  It was gray and rainy on Sunday but still beautiful.  When the leaves are on the trees and the flowers in bloom I'm sure it's just breathtaking.  Actually, the campus is a National Arboretum. nice.  Dorms are eh.  A bit dated.  The high-rises are narrow and, well, "cozy".  Bothered me a bit, but Stephen and Nate were unfazed.
> 
> Academically, I think it's a good fit.  We'll see what he chooses.*
> 
> Shoes, for sure.  Maybe fleece ones.  Definitely not my pointy cute ones, though!




*Yes.  Throw the fleece ones 

Ok.  Break is over.  Back to the sweatshop for me *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Layover. Baltimore. Reality coming back more quickly than I would like. Should have stayed another day.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

You have all been SO quiet!

I am home in Maine, at my desk, getting caught up.  Thrown head first into reality.  Working now, have a parent-teacher conference at 6:30, getting the kids ready for school tomorrow...your basic nightmare!    But I have an awesome tan!  

I wrote the next installment of my TR on the plane, so I should be able to get that posted later tonight.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Welcome home E.

Hugs to you Nancy, there must be a light at the end somewhere 

1 mile walk at lunch at work
3.25 run/walk after work 

but whats the point when you 4 thin mint cookies after dinner


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oh God.  Not Thin Mints.  Don't mention Thin Mints to Liz.  What was it that she called them?!?  The Devil's Minions!  That's it!  

Great job on the double workout, Jo!  That's the whole idea right there...get in extra when/where you can.

I actually LOST while in WDW.  I usually do, actually.  We don't pig out (never get the dining plan, etc.) and all of the extra exercise (I keep my regular workout routine when there but all of the walking is extra), so I usually end up down a bit.  So I am going to try an capitalize on that and focus on my food and my 5k time for now.  I really want that sub-30 5k!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Good Morning...  Time to wake up and start a new day. I have a crazy day at work and then a workout with Jesse tonight. Bring it on - I am ready for it.

Make it a great day everyone.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy hump day


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

still sick.  this really sucks.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

still in costume chaos.

Yes, Jo.  There is a light at the end of the tunnel.  Performances are March 25th and 26th.  They'll happen whether or not I'm ready - so. yeah.  Prioritizing my list and trying to get projects that can be farmed out to others.  

My workouts have suffered but my body is grateful for the rest.  As soon as the play is over, it's full on to duathlon training


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Nancy!  Duathlon link, please.  Cause I am close to you, you know...  And we STILL have to find a Muddy Buddy!  And *then* we can talk about the Amazing Race!  

Goats, there have been more goats!  Where are we in the alphabet and is it still working?

Oh, Maine sucks.  Make no mistake there.  And to hit the ground running on a Wednesday is brutal for me as it is my hardest day BY FAR.  Piano, drums, soccer, and gymnastics all on the same day.  I can't wait for it to be lighter later so I can actually get an extra run (or even a bonus WALK) in during some of this stuff.  Anything is better than just sitting there.  Like tonight's soccer practice is from 5-6.  And I just SIT there.  I hate it.  In the warmer months, it is my time to run while the other moms sit on their a$$es and just chat until practice.  And I don't mind the temps but I won't run on those streets in the dark.  Lots of traffic and lots of ice on the roads, just unsafe.  At least tonight I am going grocery shopping during that time so it isn't a complete waste of an hour.

Karen!  Sorry you are so sick!

Ronda--is this week the 20-miler?


----------



## Ronda93

E said:
			
		

> Ronda--is this week the 20-miler?



No, it's next weekend.  Which is great because we're headed to visit family in and around St Louis this weekend.  I'll do 8 in circles around Sue's mom's neighborhood.  Last weekend was 18 which went as well as I could expect.

Your day sounds exhausting.  I'm resting for you right now.

Ronda


----------



## 3DisneyKids

No rest for the weary...now into homework duty and then actually MY job.  OH well.  It's all good.  Thursday and Friday we have no activities, so the hardest part of the week is over.

I called RunDisney today about the error on my official results.  It is still showing clock time and chip time as the same.  Boo!  So the wonderful CM told me what to do (send an e-mail to Disney's tracking people) and give as much information as I could.  Hopefully it will work.  They can easily tell by my bib # that I didn't start at the actual clock.  And maybe it's stupid since I didn't PR this race (by a mile!) or anything, but right now it has my time as over 3 hours and I was 10+ minutes UNDER that...and well, my ego is big enough that it makes a difference to me.  In my warped mind, there is a gigantic difference between 2:45-ish and 3:00-ish.

EVERYTHING is wrong.  My 5k split is saying 45 minutes.  Um, no.  I was running just under 11:00 minute miles there.  So it was wrong right from the get go.  Even my last mile, which was undoubtedly slow, was better than a 15:00 pace.

I'll keep you posted on what they say.

Ronda--sounds like a good plan.  How long was your recovery after the 18?  And how about Sue?  Is she still running?  I know she isn't doing the high miles that you are, but is she still doing her regular 3s and 4s?

Kat--hell yes post your training plan for the May Half!    You know I want to see it!

Kelly?!?!?  Where have you been?
LISA!  Still no internet?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy!  Duathlon link, please.  Cause I am close to you, you know...  And we STILL have to find a Muddy Buddy!  And *then* we can talk about the Amazing Race!
> 
> *It's the Ten Penny Ale Shamrock Dualthon on May 22nd.
> 
> http://www.hartfordmarathon.com/foundationnew/hmfevents/shamrock.htm*
> 
> Goats, there have been more goats!  Where are we in the alphabet and is it still working?
> 
> 
> *Let's see.  "Mike" is the most current in that crew.  Then we have the 4H project goats, and their babies: Tarzan and Tiana (born when I was in Disney!), Winthrop & Wendell....and the 2 newbies boy and girl born this afternoon.*
> 
> At least tonight I am going grocery shopping during that time so it isn't a complete waste of an hour.



*Grocery Shopping. Ugh.  I need to do that desperately.  If only I didn't need sleep *


----------



## HockeyKat

E, here it is.  Hockey is obviously hockey, P is Pilates, and W is water aerobics.   I will be switching between Pilates, water aerobics, or elliptical for cross training.   

I did water aerobics tonight and liked it, actually.  Two of my running club friends talked me into it.   For right now, given my injury rehabs and extra weight, it will be good cross training.  

My calories will go along with activity.  On rest and xtraining days, 1200.  Short run days, 1400.  Long run days, 1600.    I am also committing to eating every calorie and not shaving under as I have in the past.   64 oz of water, multivitamin, and claritin daily (Hi allergy season!) as well.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi All, 
Ronda, wow 20 miles, are you going to stop at 20? I have seen alot on stopping at 20 for the chicago and save the 6.2 for the race. You go girl.  April 16 right?

Nancy, I don't sew, but I so wish I could help you

E, I hate just sitting at practice and just waiting, I have Alaina with me to so I can't just go for a run, I do go to the story sometimes. 

Karen. the sick monster has hit everyone in my house. Ugg it sucks

I am so sleepy, I don't even know what to say


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Jo, sorry you guys are sickies too.  I don't think I've ever been sick this long.  BAD cough, today is day 7.  I haven't run for over a week and I'm not even getting better.  I've had people tell me they had this cough virus and it lasted 2-3 weeks.  My 4 mile race in 2 weeks is out, I was just up to 3 miles, I don't think I could do it, maybe if I started back up training today, but that's not happening.  I'm sure I've lost some of my training already as well. It's going to be like starting back over at the beginning by the time I can run again.  

Erika, hope your day is slower and quieter today! 

Kat, your training plan looks busy!   How do you do with running back to back days?  I can't seem to do it, I'm usually sore the following day after even a short run (but I'm a beginner, so that's probably why) 

Where's Miss Chatty Lisa?  Is she still offline??? 

Rhonda, enjoy your weekend in St. Louis!  That reminds me, I have to call my mom (who lives there, that's why it reminded me...) and tell her not to come out tomorrow.  I won't risk passing off this cough to her! 

Nancy, hope the next two weeks fly for you so you can enjoy those performances (and finally get a drama break!) 

Morning Liz, Paula, Amy, EE, Kelly, Meg, Cathie, and anyone else I forgot!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Morning All

Karen, from Thanksgiving to Christmas I had the cough bad, you need to go to the doc. Humans in my house are now on the mend BUT 
my  Rottie some how ripped his toe nail off to the point it would not stop bleeding DH had to take him to emergancy vet last night. Poor dog, 
he has a cast on his foot.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Calling all Disney Planning Professionals

I know this is way way way in advance, but ever since getting back from WDW I have been thinking allot about our family trip next year. 

Look for advice on where to stay and when to go, thinking September????
Have to stay Mod, cuz with EE advice I am going to get the deluxe dinning plan so we can do the castle, and maybe Mickey's Back Yard BBQ

Thoughts???


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Calling all Disney Planning Professionals
> 
> I know this is way way way in advance, but ever since getting back from WDW I have been thinking allot about our family trip next year.
> 
> Look for advice on where to stay and when to go, thinking September????
> Have to stay Mod, cuz with EE advice I am going to get the deluxe dinning plan so we can do the castle, and maybe Mickey's Back Yard BBQ
> 
> Thoughts???



You call and I answer!  

September is great for crowds, but HOT!  I preferred about the 3rd week of October for weather and the crowds were low as well.  If you decide on September, go earlier in the month rather than later.  It will be hot either way and the end of the month has been getting busier b/c people know they can book that last week of free dining and still squeak in October and do Food & Wine, so the last week of Sept. has been a little busier in the past few years! 

Another reason I love October, b/c of Food & Wine! 

Yes, I claim to be a Disney expert when I've only been twice!   BUT, in my defense, when you spend most of your time at home WISHING you could get to WDW, you do have a lot of time to read and research.  It borders just slightly on obsessive in my case!


----------



## poppinspal

Can someone drag me back on the wagon? Eating has been horrific this past week, like so much worse then when we were away. (I actually ate pretty well when we were away.) Also I've let my pain stop me from doing anything. I could at least be lifting. And now that it's only sore and not painful I should try walking a bit more. 

Kat- Love the training plan. I usually write my out by hand on a calendar so I love that yours is all pretty and on the computer.

Nancy- So jealous of your duathalon. If only I could ride a bike or if they had duathalons where it was run and swim! 

Oh has anyone tried KT tape, I'm interested in getting people's thoughts on it before I go out and buy it.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

EARLY September is a good time, but that secret is out, so lots of folks have started coming down then.  But if you really get there right after Labor Day, it is good.  But yes, it will be STEAMY.

The absolute best time to go in terms of crowds is early January.  From about the 5th on.  EMPTY.  But of course, the weather is not guaranteed.  It can be cold.  Florida cold, not Chicago cold.  But still, if it is cold that would mean no pool time.  Of course park touring in those temps is lovely.

I love early November.  You can still catch the tail end of food and wine, the humidity is gone, but you will still get good pool weather, and crowds are manageable.  Not as low as early January, but with minimal planning you can hit everything without waiting.

You can also play October well, though the crowds are a but higher.  Truly, the emptiest parks I ever had once was in October.  But that was just because we zigged when everyone else zagged, if that makes sense.  Like, we went to MK on a Tuesday (historically the slowest MK day of the week) AND on a night when it closed at 7 due to MNSSHP.  So that kept crowds away that day, too.  And man, that park was EMPTY.  As in, not only was everything a total walk-on, but for Big Throw-up Mountain (HA!), they let us actually stay right in our seats!  Didn't have to get off and re-walk the whole cue.  Just stayed right there and rode 4 times in a row!

Thoughts on where to stay coming up.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I like early Sept. We wete there late Sept and it was steamy
So labor day is Monday do we fly out Tuesday? Or the following week
whats better travel  sunday to sunday or like a midweek to midweek

i will try big barf mnt. again but u guys go to thr back and  ill ho to the  
middle


----------



## HockeyKat

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Jo, sorry you guys are sickies too.  I don't think I've ever been sick this long.  BAD cough, today is day 7.  I haven't run for over a week and I'm not even getting better.  I've had people tell me they had this cough virus and it lasted 2-3 weeks.  My 4 mile race in 2 weeks is out, I was just up to 3 miles, I don't think I could do it, maybe if I started back up training today, but that's not happening.  I'm sure I've lost some of my training already as well. It's going to be like starting back over at the beginning by the time I can run again.
> 
> ...
> 
> Kat, your training plan looks busy!   How do you do with running back to back days?  I can't seem to do it, I'm usually sore the following day after even a short run (but I'm a beginner, so that's probably why)



Hope you feel better soon!  I hate being sick.   I had a cold earlier in the year where the cough lasted for almost 2 weeks, too.  

Now that I look a that, I will probably switch up rest and running days where they are back to back, actually.  The training plan I downloaded had me running 3 shorts and a long, and I am taking that 4th run day as xtraining, so it left a few back to backs when I modified.   

Also, I failed to mention that I am going to try to keep at least 1:1 (run 1 min, walk 1 min) intervals in all training runs, including long.   It might be a slow run and slow walk but I prefer that interval to anything else.   Short runs may eventually become 2:1 (run 2 min, walk 1 min).


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> EARLY September is a good time, but that secret is out, so lots of folks have started coming down then.  But if you really get there right after Labor Day, it is good.  But yes, it will be STEAMY.
> 
> The absolute best time to go in terms of crowds is early January.  From about the 5th on.  EMPTY.  But of course, the weather is not guaranteed.  It can be cold.  Florida cold, not Chicago cold.  But still, if it is cold that would mean no pool time.  Of course park touring in those temps is lovely.
> 
> I love early November.  You can still catch the tail end of food and wine, the humidity is gone, but you will still get good pool weather, and crowds are manageable.  Not as low as early January, but with minimal planning you can hit everything without waiting.
> ...
> 
> Thoughts on where to stay coming up.



We have gone the first week (Labor Day week) in September from 2006-2010.   Last year's trip made us decide to move ours to Nov 7-12.   It was HOT HOT, and every year has been more crowded.    

Our other time to go is the last week in Jan.  The 3rd week is MLK day and is to be *avoided* at all costs.   


I will defer to E on lodging, as I have never stayed at WDW with young children.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I like early Sept. We wete there late Sept and it was steamy
> So labor day is Monday do we fly out Tuesday? Or the following week
> whats better travel  sunday to sunday or like a midweek to midweek
> 
> i will try big barf mnt. again but u guys go to thr back and  ill ho to the
> middle



I know this sounds silly, but do you know what order you want to do your park days?  I plan my arrival day by what day is best for MK since my dd MUST go there first!  So, best case scenario we would arrive on a Monday, settle in, do DTD, and then do RD on Tuesday at MK.  Tuesday's really are the best days for MK (I'm really hoping lots of people don't read this thread, I would like to keep this tidbit to myself!  ) and we went in October and the crowds were SO low on our MK Tuesday as well!  

I'm a real believer in best-park-days.  When we went on our first trip in September, we went to all the EMH morning hours b/c that's what my friend taking us wanted to do.  I was amazed that when we went in mid-October (which I was told was busier) that the parks were LESS busy than our September trip and I realized it was b/c I chose the best park days for that trip and avoided EMH mornings.  I think it makes a difference!  W, F, and Sun aren't too bad at MK either, so I would plan around that on which days you want to do first/last, etc. on your trip!  

I know, sorry you asked now, right?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

So now u have me thinking. mid oct. Would November still be hot to swim?


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> So now u have me thinking. mid oct. Would November still be hot to swim?



Yep, I think so!  Nice weather in November!  There's a week in there that has reports of being really low crowds as well, it will be the week between veterans day week and Thanksgiving week, I think this year it's the week of the 14th or something.  Veterans week can be busy as well as Thanksgiving, but that week in between is supposed to be good!


----------



## HockeyKat

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Yep, I think so!  Nice weather in November!  There's a week in there that has reports of being really low crowds as well, it will be the week between veterans day week and Thanksgiving week, I think this year it's the week of the 14th or something.  Veterans week can be busy as well as Thanksgiving, but that week in between is supposed to be good!



We are going Veteran's Day week, I guess.  Bleah.  I didn't think about that when we booked it.  

That is the last week of F&W, though, and the week before is Halloween.   I am not sure which will be worse for crowds, Halloween or Veteran's day.... it's probably too late for us to change anyhow and still keep BWV.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

HockeyKat said:


> We are going Veteran's Day week, I guess.  Bleah.  I didn't think about that when we booked it.
> 
> That is the last week of F&W, though, and the week before is Halloween.   I am not sure which will be worse for crowds, Halloween or Veteran's day.... it's probably too late for us to change anyhow and still keep BWV.



I've heard it's not really that bad, some people say they don't think Veterans Day it effects (affects? ***?) crowds much at all, so I wouldn't worry about it!  I'm sort of a nitpick about the "perfect dates" and this year I'm going the first week of October, which I think will be busy b/c people will overflow into Oct. for the last week of free dining and first week of Food & Wine... but it's pretty hard to pick the perfect dates anyway, and I think touring plans and best park days are almost as important as the dates, so that helps too.  

I'm really not obsessed about this...really!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

WOW, it put stars in my post when I put a W and a T and an F???  I guess it's still kind of cursing, even in letter form now.  My bad.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

WOW!  I already got a response back from RunDisney about the error in my chip time.  They are going back and fixing it and they will have my accurate results posted within a week.  Yay!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

yay E, glad they responded so fast.
While u had them on the phone did u ask about our shirts?  Ha ha


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

E - Im here! I swear that the hours in the day are getting less and less 

Work is still majorly busy, but that is good right! Even though I seem to be losing hours in the day I AM managing to get my runs in. I thought that they would be the first thing I dropped but nope, need to run!
E - I think it was you who has said it before - everyone has time to exercise, you just have to fit it in. Well at the minute I am managing to do it, whether it is early in the morning, later at night or at the weekend. Who would have thought it! 

*Reading back what Ive written makes it sound like I am running every day - Im not, im still doing the C25K and running 3 times a week 

Karen - Sorry you have been so sick 

Jo - Hope the dog is ok 

Kat, Nancy, Ronda, Meg, Paula, EE, Amy, Rob, Lisa, Everyone - Hi


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Woo Hoo!  Registration for the Wine & Dine Half just opened.  And Nancy!  It's before Columbus Day this year !   

Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend

September 30 – October 1, 2011



Imagine running through the Disney Parks – at night!  You’ll race under the stars and enjoy world class Disney entertainment all along the way.  The highlight of your dream run?  A special Epcot afterparty!

  RUN

Make sure you reserve your spot in the half marathon or half marathon relay before April 17, 2011 to save on the entry fees.  The 5K will be held at Disney’s Animal Kingdom® Park on Saturday, October 1 at 7:00 a.m. and the Kids’ Races will take place at 10:00 a.m. at the ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex. 



DRINK

The finish line will be located in the Epcot® parking lot and only steps away runners (21 years old or older) will have the opportunity to enjoy their first beer in the finish line beer garden.  The new finish line location will include an expanded bag claim and changing area so you can get ready for the runner’s night out. 



EAT

We know why you run… to eat!  In addition to the Epcot® International Food & Wine Festival’s 25 international marketplace kiosks along World Showcase, there will be 20 more dining locations available throughout the park to redeem your "taste" included with your race registration.


FUN
Run to the fun! The Finish Line Party will include select attractions along World Showcase and inside Future World like Soarin’, The Seas with Nemo and Friends, Maelstrom water adventure in the Norway Pavilion and more. Live entertainment and character meet & greets will take place throughout the evening.  Friends and family will be able to purchase spectator tickets to the Finish Line Party in April, but availability will be very limited.   Stay tuned for updates on party tickets and race details at rundisney.com/winedinerun.



Registration is now open for the Half Marathon, Relay, 5K, and Kids’ Races!  Register for your dream run today!  Check out the latest news on the run full of drinking, eating and fun…


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

That sounds like fun.
But I could not come down again this year, and that's DD bday weekend


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Labor Day to Thanksgiving is pretty much out for me.  

Unless I quit my job


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I've been checking every day to see when they would open up the 5K info!  Finally! BUT...OMG, it's through AK this year???  No MK?  I've been visualizing running down mainstreet and everybody dressed in Halloween costumes.  Boo.  Hiss.  Looks like they changed it this year and I'll have to wait for the Princess for that Mainstreet run.  Here's what it says:

_Run a fun-filled 5K that the whole family can enjoy. There's something for everyone at the Family Fun Run 5K, where adults, teens and tweens can be a part of this official Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend event. Experience a 5K course that winds through Disneys Animal Kingdom® with an unforgettable finish! _

Huh. I'm guessing the medallion won't be a pumpkin mickey head than either?    Yes, all about the bling, even with a 5K.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*I ran thru AK when I did the Mickey full marathon.  Yes, there is something special about running down Main St in Magic Kingdom, but I enjoyed the run thru AK a lot!  My perspective may have been skewed by fatigue, but I think the pathways we ran thru AK were wider and definitely shadier (important to me at the time.  It was HOT! ).  I think you'll like it if you decide to do it. 

Raining buckets here again.  Gym, work, sew.  Repeat until I finish.  Or, go crazy! Whichever comes first *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy, HUGS TO YOU   
What would happen next year if you said you could only HELP someone else sew???

Jillian DVD done, Now on to shower and clean.


Happy Friday All

One more question for my 2012 planning, I got that early Sept is bad, 
I would rather not go in Nov. SO what wold be better 2md week of sept, before food and wine, (F&W does not mean much to me when we are there with the kids) or 2nd week of Oct after Columus day?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

3DisneyKids said:


> Oh God.  Not Thin Mints.  Don't mention Thin Mints to Liz.  What was it that she called them?!?  The Devil's Minions!  That's it!



3 Thin Mints is 3 WW pts!  They are totally the best of the GS cookies to eat.  We are in the process of delivering all of ours now! 




Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I've heard it's not really that bad, some people say they don't think Veterans Day it effects (affects? ***?) crowds much at all, so I wouldn't worry about it!  I'm sort of a nitpick about the "perfect dates" and this year I'm going the first week of October, which I think will be busy b/c people will overflow into Oct. for the last week of free dining and first week of Food & Wine... but it's pretty hard to pick the perfect dates anyway, and I think touring plans and best park days are almost as important as the dates, so that helps too.



No perfect dates, IMO.  BTW, it's affects.  The effect of the holiday affects the crowd levels.  That's my sentence to keep them straight.  Former book editor, but I don't judge and I never proof read my stuff online.  

I would do the Wine and Dine 5k but not the half.  One a year is enough right now.


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> 3 Thin Mints is 3 WW pts!  They are totally the best of the GS cookies to eat.  We are in the process of delivering all of ours now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No perfect dates, IMO.  BTW, it's affects.  The effect of the holiday affects the crowd levels.  That's my sentence to keep them straight.  Former book editor, but I don't judge and I never proof read my stuff online.
> 
> I would do the Wine and Dine 5k but not the half.  One a year is enough right now.



I have 2 thin mints for 80 cals.   I keep them in the freezer and consider them a good end-of-night treat as the mint taste makes me not want anything else.  

I would do W&D Half.  Micki and I are considering it actually.   I need a fall half but have been looking for something a bit cheaper.   Unfortunately I have plans for Oct 29, Nov 6, Nov 13, all of which have great ones within a reasonable distance.  

They let her defer her Princess 2011 registration to 2012.


----------



## lisaviolet

Limited internet access.   Going to Niagara Falls next week and I am never online on vacation (laughing - but love when all of you are!!!!  - so not fair of me). And hopefully will not be POed that I am not in Florida or Virginia kissing spring.   I am on a tiny tiny notebook that is set up for French keyboard. We can not find the code for the wireless for ours.  So small and driving me nuts.  But I accidentally just hit the zoom.  Yeah for mistakes.  Nancy!!!  

Sad.  The Japanese earthquake hit the city I lived and worked in - Sendai.    SO SAD.  It is so sad. There were so many buildings when I was there that would never ever survive that.   Sighing.  How terrifying it must have been - still be.  I can not imagine.  

Love to all...


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Got another lovely note from the RunDisney folks stating that they had fixed my chip time!  Considering the vast numbers of people who participated in this race, I am incredibly impressed with this level of personal attention. 

Life here is great at the moment, just busy busy.  Have only done short, light runs as I still have some twinges from the hamstring, though the knee seems to have settled back down.  Now I have to develop a training plan for increasing speed.  I watched the BL last night and the SLOWEST of the women runners ran at 7.5 mph for 3.5 minutes.  And some are running at 10 mph.  If they can do it, I can do it.  There is a local 5k in July (not the same one Meg came up for last summer, as that one is not chip timed and I am running for accuracy for this one) that I have my eye on.


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy - who won TSM again - I forget


----------



## lisaviolet

I had an intense nightmare the other night.  I was running.   Like your nutso running - not running for Reester Bunnies or fun stuff like that.


----------



## lisaviolet

Yes Yankee Reester was not extradited last year.  NOPE.  He got in the country AGAIN. What is wrong with our security (I have no friggin QM!!!!!)

 Da#n bunny.  woohoo


----------



## 3DisneyKids

3.8 miles with sprint intervals done.  Hamstring is fine...today it is the knee.  It seems to alternate!    Icing it now.  It isn't painful, just aware.

Off to Riley's concert.  He has a solo so I have to tape it, too.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi All, back from a night away with the kids, 
We went to a waterpark. First time we went on a weekend and I don't know that I would do that again, most of the time we go on a week night, have the place to ourselves. But we could not get that much time off to do that, we I just took yesterday. Its was PACKED.

Lisa, have fun at the Falls.

E, Good luck to Riley today. 

Fronzen thin mints, I will have to try that.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Nancy - who won TSM again - I forget


*
Do you need a visual? I'm happy to remind you   again.  For those of you who may have forgotten, I'm blue.  and red is, well, not me *









lisaviolet said:


> I had an intense nightmare the other night.  I was running.   Like your nutso running - not running for Reester Bunnies or fun stuff like that.



*OOOH!  That *is* scary  I know how much you hate running.  But. Do you know how much *I* hate running?  a whole freakin' lot.*



lisaviolet said:


> Yes Yankee Reester was not extradited last year.  NOPE.  He got in the country AGAIN. What is wrong with our security (I have no friggin QM!!!!!)
> 
> Da#n bunny.  woohoo



*and here I thought that the U.S. was the one with border patrol issues. * 



3DisneyKids said:


> 3.8 miles with sprint intervals done.  Hamstring is fine...today it is the knee.  It seems to alternate!    Icing it now.  It isn't painful, just aware.
> 
> Off to Riley's concert.  He has a solo so I have to tape it, too.



*yay on the 3.8! Boo on the knee though.  How did Riley's concert go? *




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Hi All, back from a night away with the kids,
> We went to a waterpark. First time we went on a weekend and I don't know that I would do that again, most of the time we go on a week night, have the place to ourselves. But we could not get that much time off to do that, we I just took yesterday. Its was PACKED.



*But was it FUN?

Drinking. again.  *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

ACCURACY!  Anyone can pull a stupid string!  It takes SKILL to actually aim and hit your targets!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

His concert was great, thanks.  Did an amazing job and was recognized and all of that.  He was flying when it was over.  Just beaming all the way home, it was fun to see.

More kid-busy stuff today, but not sports or organized activities, just kids being kids so that is good.  Sleep-overs and birthday parties and friends over and all of that type of thing.  They are happy little munchkins these days.  

Ok, I have to admit it...my knee HURTS.  Something is wrong.  At first, I thought it was just fatigued or a bit strained from the race.  But it has been two weeks and it still isn't right.  So I will call the orthopedist tomorrow.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy, E, you to crack me up with the TSM score.
Target has TSM for Wii on sales for $19.99

E,  I hope your knee turns out to be nothing. 

4 miles done for me today, my legs are still sore from Friday. But I had to run, I ate way to much junk.

Happy Sunday.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I just signed up to do a 5K, This is the same 5K I did last year as my first race ever. I am so very excited to do it again a year later and I am not sick to my stomach with "will I finish" Now I am just going to have fun, and hope it does not rain.
I am going to take  pick and the finish and post side by side from last year and this year.


----------



## HockeyKat

E, hope the knee turns out to be something minor!  I would rest until you see the doc.  

Lisa!  Reester bunnies.   

Completed my first week of half training.  11.4 miles total (in 3 days), most of it 1:1s,  plus water aerobics and hockey for xtraining.   Shin is happy and I am not too sore overall, so I am counting it as a win.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi Team!

Lots of great things to read here.  Love that!

Odyssey of the Mind tourny yesterday for me.  Saw a lot of folks that I have worked with there and felt like holding a job meeting / reunion.  Today was a memorial mass for one of my cousins who passed a few years ago and then breakfast with the family (wowza on the calorie counts for a diner omlette, homefries and toast) followed by the gym (Jesse's Girl came on my car radio as I was pulling into the lot for my apt. with Jesse) core with cardio intervals afterwards and now I am chained to my desk at work crunching schedules, estimates and logistics for this major report that is due in final draft form tomorrow and then due for real on Tuesday.

Nancy - say it with me....

Just keep swimming, just keep swimming....

Hopefully, life will calm down soon.  I have a Warrior Dash to train for.  Think they will let me be a Goddess instead of a Warrior?  Jesse is going to train me and do it with me.  I decided that it is going to be one of the ways I mark my 40th birthday, so it should be fun.


----------



## goofyfan-12

E - hope the knee feels better and is nothing serious.  Keep us posted please.

Lisa - miss you!  Have fun at the falls.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Yes, Lisa...have fun but come back to us soon!  I miss you!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

JO--OMG, that is so awesome that you are going to do your first 5k race again!  Love that.  And yes, pics are a must.

So funny...Riley's little girlfriend has been texting me all night.  She just made plans to for her mom and me to take her and Riley to a Bruno Mars concert for Riley's birthday.  Now THAT's a good girlfriend, eh?  Love that kid.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> Nancy - say it with me....
> 
> Just keep swimming, just keep swimming....



That is EXACTLY what I popped on to say.  Running late, but still running.  Gym, fabric store, sewing, drama club.  That's my schedule.

*Sorry, E* - Bruno Mars ranks right up there with Justin Beiber for me   But then again, I'm not a pre-teen   Hope that knee feels better.

*Jo* -  on everything right now.  So, so happy for you!

*Karen* - better?  or still sick.  Seth's gf has mono. Ick.  He's not feeling so hot himself, but I'm fairly certain his is just general crud.

*Kat* - nice job on the training!!!!

Hi to all!   Running like a crazy person.  Again.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Nancy, I'm *almost* better, I think I might try to run today just a little and see if it makes the cough come back more or helps!  Still a little congested, but not hacking every moment like before.  On Wednesday it will have been TWO WEEKS since I've run!?!?!?!


----------



## Ronda93

Kat - saw your FB post about CSI:NY.  I don't watch much TV, but that's where we were tuned Friday night at DGF's mother's.  I was embarrassed to watch it with her.  Ashprints on the table?  Really?  Ewww.  

Running at Sue's mom's is always an adventure.  It's hills in every direction.  I got my 8 in and am plotting a course for this weekend's 20.  The weather looks perfect.  Fingers crossed.

I leave Sunday for WDW.  My brother and his kids (9 and 7) arrive 20 minutes earlier than I.  With luck he can pick up the car and be ready to get me at Arrivals.  I got to talk to Jake and Abigail about what they want to see and do.  American Idol was added to the list.  I sent the planning DVD and they have been studying it closely.  Even my dad has watched it with Jake.  It will be busy, busy, busy.  I've never been during high crowds, but they've never been at all.  Setting expectations will be key.  We are ALL early risers and that's going to help.  We're staying off site (Bonnet Creek) and won't get EMH.  

Here's my plan...

Sunday - arrive and go to WWoS for Braves vs. Astros.  It's a 1:05 start.  I hope to get walk up lawn seats.  Return to the hotel.  Check in.  Get some groceries and pick a park for the evening.  Bonnet Creek has CMs on hand for ticket sales.  They'll get 5 or 6 day PH and I'm STILL debating on the AP.  Saturday's run drives that answer.  I'm leaning towards Illuminations.  I think Epcot is the easiest night escape.  MK chokes you at the monorail and ferry and there's no Fantasmic Sunday night.  Depending on when we arrive try to do Soarin' and Sum of All Thrills.  

Monday - no AK (EMH).  MK in the morning.  They sound ready to ride!  Hit the mountain ranges and do Swiss Family Treehouse and Tom Sawyer Island for rest.  Break at the hotel then Epcot in the afternoon/evening.  We'll hit what we missed the night before and work our way around World Showcase.  

Tuesday - no Epcot (EMH).  AK in the morning.  Safari, FOtLK, EE (maybe), ITTBAB, Primeval Whirl, and the vet checkups at Rafiki's.  Mid day break and then the MK.  This is when I hope to see Wishes, but 10:00 is late ; )

Wednesday - DHS in the morning.  Is TSM all that, really?  How does it differ from BLSRS?  The wait app has some scary numbers for it.  If we want to hit it, is the best strategy to race for FP at rope drop?  I think everyone will do ToT and RNRC.  Abigail requested American Idol.  Nice air conditioned time out.  The afternoon is unplanned.  If baseball falls through Sunday, the Braves play the Nationals this afternoon.  

Thursday - no MK (EMH).  Epcot in the morning.  DHS at night for Fantasmic.  If we DO see baseball Sunday, this day shifts to Wednesday and Thursday becomes the day to to again what we liked best.  

Friday - we MIGHT get to a park for rope drop, but I depart at noon and they fly out soon after.  It would be tight, but if we are the well-oiled machine I expect us to be, it could work.  Maybe a spin around Downtown Disney.  He must not know about the Lego store.  I would have heard about it.

My nephew loves to read instructions and maps.  He's going to be in heaven.  He wants nothing to do with the characters.  Calls them puffy heads and is worried they will pursue him.  He asked permission to kick them if they "attack".  I told him flail away ; )  This removes character dining and that's not a bad thing.

Tell me what you think.

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

I think TSM is worth it, esp with 9 and 7.   It's like Buzz but in 3D and more fun.  

Strategy is *definitely* race for FP at rope drop.   I would send your fastest runner with all tickets and then have the rest of the group catch up while you are waiting in line for FPs (yes, it's that bad).  

RnR and ToT don't seem to have the waits that they used to, but I haven't been at a busy time like this.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Sorry, E* - Bruno Mars ranks right up there with Justin Beiber for me   But then again, I'm not a pre-teen   Hope that knee feels better.



*Oh, I can take him or leave him.  Not as bad as Beiber to me, but I don't outright hate him.    But RILEY is going to be out of his mind!  Seriously, she came up with the best present possible for him.  Of course, her mom and I have to help her pay for it...  She is so excited to surprise him with it.  She has been texting me non-stop.  And his birthday isn't until MAY!  So.

RONDA--great plans.  BUSY.  Wow.  Some thoughts...are they pool kids?  Will they want a lot of pool time?  For me and my crew (same ages, btw...my 3 are 8, 9, and 11) pool time is a MUST, so your days sound pretty busy.  For example, on arrival day, we like to just settle in and hang at the pool (which you could do post baseball).  Do you really want to use an entire park day just for an hour or so in Epcot?  Just something to think about.

Also, MK is always least crowded on Tuesday.  So you might want to swap that around a bit.  Again, just a thought.

Kat is right about TSM.  YES, it is THAT good and YES send a runner to get FPs at rope drop.

I usually advise newbies NOT to park hop.  It wastes a lot of time and if you have planned to be in each park at least once anyway, that it may not be necessary.  Especially during high crowds.  When you get to the second park of the day, the FPs for everything are going to be gone.

I've heard nothing good about American Idol, but as you say, if nothing else it is some down time in A/C.

As for AP debate...remember about parking.  Parking at the parks and not staying at a Disney resort is going to cost $14/day.  Parking is free for AP holders.  That might sway the AP in your favor.

Here are the MUST DOs in each park for my kids...so this may help given the age similarities:

--MK:  the mountain tri-fecta (and that is what they call it!), HM, PoTC, Buzz, Peter Pan, TTA, Pooh (for Kelly).  Optional are Small World (as it is always a walk-on and it is our family theme song) and Philharmagic (again, great A/C down time).  Things to be avoided it all costs in MK according to my kids:  Jungle Cruise, Swiss Family, Tom Sawyer, Astro Orbiter, Carpets of Alladin, Stitch, Tomorrowland Speedway.

EPCOT:  Must-dos = Soarin, TT, Mission Space (easy side), Spaceship Earth, Turtle Talk  (OMG, you HAVE to do it), Sum of all Thrills.  Optional:  Figment, the Seas with Nemo, Norway, Mexico.  NOTE:  It is Flower & Garden in Epcot right now and that is actually a GOOD thing.  First the park is more gorgeous than usual.  And on top of that, there is "extra" stuff to do around WS for the kids.  Several of the countries have "jungle gym" type climbing structures and/or really fun topiaries, etc. so it makes walking around WS more tolerable and interesting for the kids.  They also have the butterfly garden to walk through if they would interested in that.

DHS:  Mus-dos = TSM, StarTours (down), the Stunt Show, Great Movie Ride.  The girls aren't tall enough yet for RnR.  And I don't like ToT.  It is a half day park for us.  Optional:  Indiana Jones show, Little Mermaid show.  DHS has the most characters...if they decide that they are interested after all.

AK:  Must-dos:  Safari, both Jungle Trails, Kali (and yes, you get SOAKED), Dinosaur, finding DeVine, It's Tough to Be a Bug.  Not tall enough for EE, so that is out.  Optional:  Primevil Whirl aka Primevil HURL and basically anything else.  It is also a half day park for us.
*


----------



## HockeyKat

Oh I missed the AP debate!

If you are planning on going back to Disney at all in the next 12 months (Wine N Dine, Donald/Mickey/Goofy, or Princess), then the AP is definitely worth it.   

Like E said, free parking, plus you also get meal discounts in some of the TS restaurants, and a 10% discount for merchandise in most of the park, DTD, and resort shops.   

If you plan on staying onsite for one of the trips you may take in the next 12 months, you get a substantial room-only discount, too.


----------



## Ronda93

E - thanks for the lists.  The diff between 4 and 6 day MYW is $10!  PH is a flat rate.  If the weather is nice, the first night could be a good introduction to the Disney park, tram, enter routine.  I thought about the AP free parking.  It's worth $70 minimum... I'd forgotten about the 10% discount.  Is that in the parks, too?  I know I've used it at DTD.  It's been a while.

I expect FPs will be limited to the mornings.  They are pool people and I'm pretty sure the pools are heated.  I hope to have down/pool time and then return to the park for evening fireworks/shows.  I'll look for reasonable standy by queues on the evening segments.  

TSM is on the list!


Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda93 said:


> E - thanks for the lists.  The diff between 4 and 6 day MYW is $10!  PH is a flat rate.  If the weather is nice, the first night could be a good introduction to the Disney park, tram, enter routine.  I thought about the AP free parking.  It's worth $70 minimum... I'd forgotten about the 10% discount.  Is that in the parks, too?  I know I've used it at DTD.  It's been a while.
> 
> I expect FPs will be limited to the mornings.  They are pool people and I'm pretty sure the pools are heated.  I hope to have down/pool time and then return to the park for evening fireworks/shows.  I'll look for reasonable standy by queues on the evening segments.
> 
> TSM is on the list!
> 
> 
> Ronda



They have extended it to pretty much everywhere.  I used it at two resort shops, MouseGear, and was able to get some restaurant discounts as well, esp at DTD.   If you do get one, always ask if they offer AP discounts.  

It looks like it's about $100 more to get an AP if you factor in 6 day PH + parking.    I always fub the price since I get the DVC and renewal discounts.  

However, if you plan to go again, you save the $300ish of a park pass.


----------



## Ronda93

Kat - the AP is a lock if I plan to go again... Mickey and the Princess are the carrots... 20 miler is the stick ; )

I'll probably get the AP and sell plasma for airfare.

Ronda


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oooh...exciting.  I just got a $35 off code for both the Mickey and the Donald.  Hmmmm.....

Of course, I have to sign up by the end of April and there is no way I will know my plans for January in April.  I know that the Princess is a YES for next year, so that would like mean no on the Donald.  But if I am going to do a Full, it will be the Mickey.  Wouldn't consider any other.  And of course, if I did the Mickey in January, I would be all set for the Princess in February.

Time to think and get out a training planner and see what it would mean...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I mentioned marathon weekend to Stephen last night.  As in, Goofy.  Just to see if he was interested. I didn't get a "yes" but I didn't get a "no" either.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09




----------



## goofyfan-12

Goofy!!!  Oh how I miss thee...

Perhaps one day I will embrace running / wogging / walking for long enough to get a Goofy medal.

In the meantime I am in total work hell for at least one more day.

Game on!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


>



*boo.  Dislike.

Seth is home on break.  He's not well either.  Calling the Dr. tomorrow, because Steff has mono *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Jo, feel better soon!!! 

Never did run, about 20 minutes after I decided I was going to, the coughing started up a little more and I decided that I wasn't going to tempt fate.  I really don't want to be down another two weeks.  I'm hoping by Wednesday this cough will be at the curb.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Yikes!  Sorry for all of the sickness!  Boo!

I am finally back ON the freaking wagon!  OMG, I swear I actually ATE the wagon and that is why I haven't been able to find it!

But now I am on and counting points and tracking (hating it!) and cross-training and doing other exercise in addition to running.  So I should see the "easy" weight leave pretty quickly.  Let's hope.  Because spring is almost here and much as I would like, I cannot live ensconced in fleece all summer long.  

Ok, I need a challenge!  A freaking challenge!  Yes, that's it.  Who's in?  You're either with me or you're with the trolls!

What do you think...now till...when?  April 15?  Hmmm...tax day isn't really a goal date. But the timing makes sense.  Any other ideas?


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I'm in like flynn E! (what does that mean anyway?  Who's Flynn?)   I need a challenge something FIERCE!  It's been almost 2 weeks since I've ran (or done anything really, other than cough) and I'm afraid to get on the scale b/c my clothes are already tight again.  ]

See, I'm the only person in history that can gain weight when sick.  I gain more, actually, especially this one, b/c I realized pretty early on that the only time I didn't cough is when I WAS EATING.  

I don't even know how much PB I've consumed in the last two weeks, but enough is enough!  Cough or no cough, I'm in!


----------



## HockeyKat

I'm IN!!

I am good with April 15th but May 15th is my drop dead date (next half).   May 1 maybe?

Goal for me is to stick to my training plan.   9200 calories a week  - split into more calories on workout days, and 4-5 days of running or xtraining.   


Sorry for all the sick.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I'm in like flynn E! (what does that mean anyway?  Who's Flynn?)



It's a reference to Errol Flynn.  And it refers to the fact that he could bed any woman he wanted...


----------



## 3DisneyKids

HockeyKat said:


> I'm IN!!
> 
> I am good with April 15th but May 15th is my drop dead date (next half).   May 1 maybe?
> 
> Goal for me is to stick to my training plan.   9200 calories a week  - split into more calories on workout days, and 4-5 days of running or xtraining.
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the sick.



*Kat--have you registered yet?  

May 1 works for me, too...I think we are heading to Cali that week (or some time in early May), so it is a good goal.  I was just going based on past experience that 6 week challenges tend not to work great here...we tend to fall apart after 4 weeks.    But I don't care one way or the other...*


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> *Kat--have you registered yet?
> 
> May 1 works for me, too...I think we are heading to Cali that week (or some time in early May), so it is a good goal.  I was just going based on past experience that 6 week challenges tend not to work great here...we tend to fall apart after 4 weeks.    But I don't care one way or the other...*



Let's do 4 weeks then start a new one?   You're right, we do fall apart.  Short attn spans!  

Yup, my friend and I both registered last week.  It's a fairly cheap one and about a 3 hour drive.   D will be in WDW that weekend so it works out really well.  

I am bummed because we found an awesome half in Greeville, SC on Oct 29th, but I can't go because D's friend is getting married that weekend.   Registration for the half + extra long sleeve training tech tee (in addition to race tech tee) + pasta dinner with Jeff Galloway the night before the race = $79!   Plus I have a friend there with plenty of extra room.   Meh.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok, for those who have never participated in a challenge here...all you have to do is post your goals.  It can be just one goal (drink my water each day) or it can be a bunch--tracking, exercise, water, calories, pounds lost, miles, whatever your plan is.

So go ahead and post your goals and I will put it all in a chart and post it and updated it weekly.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I have a sinus infection so bad my face is swollen.
Left work early yesterday to go to the doc. OMG I got tons of pills, I had to take 6 of one pill yesterday alone, feeling a bit better but the headakes. YUK!

Goal (my goal is up to Easter eve, we have a family party that night and my yucky family has not seen me in a while and I want to look kick@ss)

Going to "do" Jillian right now!


----------



## poppinspal

Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I'm in Florida, just north of Vero Beach at the moment. It's beautiful where we are and the weather is amazing. It's nice being away with Brian and to just have this time to relax.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jo--glad you got some drugs.

Meg--have an awesome time!  I LOVE Vero Beach!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

have a great time meg.
happy tuesday all


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*YAWN*  Where IS everyone these days???


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> *YAWN*  Where IS everyone these days???



Having the kind of day I can't talk about in public.  Is it Happy Hour yet??


----------



## 3DisneyKids

It's our anniversary today.  Apparently we didn't heed the warning...


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Checking in, no Jillian this moring, I felt to yucky, I did 30 mins of elliptical after work. 

Have a good night all. 

Alexa wants to post some Smiles..


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> So go ahead and post your goals and I will put it all in a chart and post it and updated it weekly.



I'm up for a challenge, but need to make my goals rather modest for the next 10 days.  The play is March 25th and 26th - after that I can get my life back!

My short term goals will be: drink my water, make healthy food choices and avoid mindless snacking. I'll add tracking and exercise goals after when I can breath again! 

I'm off to run errands this morning, then this afternoon I get to cut out 7 matching dresses.  In 7 different sizes no less, so I can't just stack and cut.  After the matching 7 dresses, I have a couple more yet to be altered, a fitted womans vest to make (think Ann of Green Gables), a fancy schmancy top...and then 2 more dresses that I haven't figured out yet.  The director wants it all for a "costume parade" next Tuesday.  I made no such promise.  Friday before the show opens.  That's what I promised. 


*Meg* - enjoy your vacation!

*Jo* - feel better 

*E* - Happy Anniversary! 

*Ronda* - are you gearing up for your 20 miles?  I must have told you about the 20 miler I did on the TM, yes?

*Paula & Kat* - thinking of you guys today!  

*Lisa *- how's the new digs?  and how are YOU?  Healing?  Feeling good I hope!

*Karen* - I gain weight when I'm sick too.  What's that saying?  Feed a cold, starve a fever?  Or is it Feed a fever, starve a cold?    Matters not.  I always feed EVERYTHING  illness, stress, boredom, joy, pain...I feed it all. <sigh> feel better my friend.

EE, Kelly, Liz, Amy


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Nancy I don't know how you do it twice a year!  Omg!!

I'm just sitting here doing my regular Wednesday running around deal. Driving kids from one place to another beginning at 2 and ending at 7. Bah. At least it is only like this one day a week. 

I am so ready for spring. It is cold a sleeting today. Gross. I miss the sun. Florida had sun. It's days like these that I want to move out of Maine.


----------



## Ronda93

The weather has broken!  It has been gorgeous the last couple of days.  It snowed Sunday night, but then shot up into the 60s and 70s.  Combined with the time change I am like the energizer bunny after work.  I get off around 4:00 and have plenty of daylight to work with.  So much is getting done.

Part of this energy burst could be anticipation.  Four more sleeps until DISNEY!

*Nancy* - 20 on the TM.  No, I haven't heard about that!  I hated 12.  Tell me what conspired to make you do that?!  I am excited about my run tomorrow (more weather euphoria).  We're supposed to have perfect weather Saturday, as well (38/56).  

*Karen *- strangely enough, when I had a cold a few weeks ago, I expected my cough to get worse while I was running.  I also expected to blow my nose a bunch.  I got the trash can, a box of tissues, set it all by the TM.  Didn't have any trouble.  Coughed less running than I did sitting at my desk.  Go figure.  Hope you feel better.  Hope you're getting this weather, too.  

*Kat* - is Wednesday in trouble, too?

*E* - happy anniversary.  Ours is tomorrow. 

The dog we fostered got adopted!  We returned her to the shelter last Thursday.  While we were out of town over the weekend Sue read on the dog FB group that Kaylie had been adopted (had a hold placed).  Her new family picked her up today!  We got a chance to see her Sunday night.  Being around other pups and people was great for her.  She actually walked on a leash!  Granted she stays at the end of it and circles around you.  Compared to the inert lump she became when we first saw her, it was great!  

Going to put left over quiche in the oven and change laundry.  

*Paula, Amy, Amiee, Kelly, Jo, Meg of Florida, Liz, Lisa* 

Ronda


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

20 Miles this weekend Ronda, I am cheering for you 

Weather was great here today to, but no run for me, DD had practice.

Now were home, and bath time and Laundry.

Happy Hump Day.


dare I ask who has green beer on the menu tomorrow?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

OH and I need a do over on my goals this week, with this sinus thing, I have not done Jillian at all, Ran Sunday, ellipticall yesterday and thats it.
I have a 10K training run on Saturday with Run Club that I have not been at for months, I hope they still let me run behind them


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy I don't know how you do it twice a year!  Omg!!



*I am not a very happy camper at the moment.  Effing director.  Changes his mind constantly and *forgets* to mention it.  I'd gotten fed up and said no more changes.  Good for me right? Sorta.  Turns out he added a dancer ages ago and never told me.  I was supposed to make 7 matching dresses, and now it's 8.  Problem is, I bought all the fabric for the 7 dresses, and there is no WAY I can a single extra anything out of it.  Since I bought all the fabric that they had in the store, I now have to go to a different store and hope that I can find the same fabric.  Of course, nothing is "local" to me.  45 minutes to get to the next closest fabric store.

But what am I supposed to do?  It's not the 8th girls fault he never updated me.  And she's been rehearsing the routines just like everyone else.  I can't just tell her too dang bad - no dress for you!

My energizer bunny mom had my back though.  She took the director aside and gave him an earful on all this flip-flopping business. *




Ronda93 said:


> *Nancy* - 20 on the TM.  No, I haven't heard about that!  I hated 12.  Tell me what conspired to make you do that?!  I am excited about my run tomorrow (more weather euphoria).  We're supposed to have perfect weather Saturday, as well (38/56).



*20 on the TM.  Seven of us from the same gym were training for the Mickey.  It was late December, and super snowy and icy here.  There was no way that running outdoors was even an option.  So, we lined up on 7 different TM's.  Every 4 miles we moved to a different machine.  It really was kind of funny - like some twisted version of a Chinese Firedrill  But, we were running next to different people, watching different tv's, getting a different view.  Im not going to lie.  It still $ucked. But we made the best of it. Mental games.  It's all mental games. 

Maybe someday soon I'll get back to the gym *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Nancy, that sucks.  I think the director should give you money to buy all new fabric.  Did he even acknowledge that he screwed up here and was putting you out??? 

Rhonda, good luck on the run!  Only in my wildest dreams!
I did walk yesterday, took a walk into town instead of driving, it felt good to move, but walking just isn't the same.  Tomorrow I'm running (can't today, homeschool party and a photoshoot this afternoon), I don't care if I hack out a lung while I do it.  Maybe it will be  like you said and it will actually be easier to breathe while running! 

Jo, hope you are all better today!

E, Happy Anniversary a little late! 

It's supposed to be 76 here today!  We're headed to the park for our anual spring party and I had a last minute call from a woman that is moving, thought she wouldn't be able to get family pics done but now she can, so I'll do that later.  Busy day!  Is it wrong that part of me would rather just dig in the garden and sit on the deck in the sun???


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Happy St Patrick's Day!!!

What does "with the trolls" mean? 

I think Bruno Mars is going to be really really big and have a long career.  If he can stay off the drugs.  Nancy, I predict he will be on your playlist some day.  You have excellent taste in pop music and he is going to be around.  Hugely talented.  Like Will.i.am.  Besides, tell me Just the Way You Are doesn't make you smile!

Nancy is the BEST with mental games!  

Ronda - Sunday!    WOW! so close, all you have to do is run 20 miles first! 

My nails are green and sparkly and they are totally distracting me.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy green day all
Good luck Nancy, just a few more weeks and ur done
Enjoy the weather karen,

Liz I don't know that i know bribing mars


----------



## SeptemberGirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Happy green day all
> Good luck Nancy, just a few more weeks and ur done
> Enjoy the weather karen,
> 
> Liz I don't know that i know bribing mars



Bruno Mars is a singer, songwriter, and producer.  He has a few songs out on the radio now, and that is who Riley's gf is taking him to see.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just the Way You Are is "their song.". Eye roll. But in a cute way.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Nancy, that sucks.  I think the director should give you money to buy all new fabric.  Did he even acknowledge that he screwed up here and was putting you out???
> 
> *I get my actual expenses reimbursed.  Not my time or gas.  But he totally got the message from my new costume sidekick last night.  She told me today what she said to him and he knows he's walking a fine line right now!*
> 
> Is it wrong that part of me would rather just dig in the garden and sit on the deck in the sun???



*Me too.  But alas, it's not to be today.  I went to the gym , shopped for fabric (which luckily I found!), I just finished lunch and I have a little bit of time to sew before 3 teenage girls come to my kitchen for round 2 of eclair baking. *




SeptemberGirl said:


> I think Bruno Mars is going to be really really big and have a long career.  If he can stay off the drugs.  Nancy, I predict he will be on your playlist some day.  You have excellent taste in pop music and he is going to be around.  Hugely talented.  Like Will.i.am.  Besides, tell me Just the Way You Are doesn't make you smile!
> 
> *Perhaps.  But I absolutely dispise the Grenade song.  *
> 
> Nancy is the BEST with mental games!
> 
> 
> 
> My nails are green and sparkly and they are totally distracting me.



* I have nothing green today.  Nada.  Wishing I could have a green beer, but <sigh> beer and sewing don't really mix well *



3DisneyKids said:


> Just the Way You Are is "their song.". Eye roll. But in a cute way.



*oy.  that is all.


OH!  And I had a Crazy Rose (hmmm...would she be Wild Irish Rose on St. Patty's day? ) moment this morning. And no, I didn't pee myself  There was the thinnest woman ever riding a bike at the gym this morning.  Thin.  Tiny frame, frail.  Not sickly, just looking like a stiff breeze would knock her over.  Of course I thought "give that woman a funnel cake"  *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I will have to look him up and see if i know his songs.
Nancy u have to make time for green beer.


Jillian before work
Salad for lunch
1 mile walk  after lunch
Hope to do more tonight, it helps me keep my head straight


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Gorgeous here today!  50* and sunny and perfect. 8 miles slow and easy. 12 min pace. Knee felt great...until I stopped. Now it hurts. More when not on my phone.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Nancy!  The director!  OMG, awful.  So glad that my alter ego helped you out with him!  

So, the knee.  It freaking HURTS.  I've been icing it since this afternoon.  I am trying to self-diagnose (I've had surgery on this knee 5 times, so I am pretty knowledgeable about what the different aches and pains are...) but I cannot figure this one out.  If it was my other knee, that had never been operated on, I would guess that it was a torn miniscus.  But I've already had a minisectomy on this knee...I have no cart. left.  So I will have to wait for my appointment.  It's next week, but I am going to call in the morning to see if they can get me in sooner.  *sigh*  Well, at least it was a gorgeous 8 miles today!  Tomorrow is supposed to be just as nice, so at least I can get out on my bike...great workout, I get to be outside, and no pounding on the knee.  

That's right, Nancy and Paula!  Get your grease out...it's bike season!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*oooh.  Knee pain.  Not a happy place to be.  I hope the ortho can get you in sooner.

Weather was nice today here too!  Tomorrow it's supposed to be close to 60*!  Biking weather indeed!  However, this winter has been horrid on the roads.  Just awful.  Potholes galore!  It's going to be a bikers nightmare! 

And in drama news...Tonight the director asked me what my favorite restaurant was.  He says he thinks he owes me something for all the changes he's made.*


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

> And in drama news...Tonight the director asked me what my favorite restaurant was. He says he thinks he owes me something for all the changes he's made.



that's a start! 

E, I'm sorry about your knee.  

I won't let myself check back in until I RUN this morning.  Not even entertaining the idea of not doing it, I'll just bring something to blow my nose.  I must get back on the wagon!   Good news is, I finally got on the scale and haven't gained weight the last 2 weeks, but I feel like I have...feel flabbier, like my muscles aren't as toned b/c I haven't been running or working out.  Here I go!...


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!  Karen...good for you for getting back out there and for not gaining!  that is a victory by itself!

I am so on the wagon. It feels good!  Like I freaking OWN the mother-effing wagon!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Have a good run Karen *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Nancy!  Love that the director is beginning to realize your awesomeness and his asshatness.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ooooh. Nancy beat me to the top by a few mere seconds!  I was just posting on the previous page!  I feel a throw down coming on....


----------



## AKASnowWhite




----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

WOOT!  I'm owning that wagon too today!  

Did 2.75 miles, which isn't much less than what I was running before, but I took it slower, so I lost speed being down for 16 days.  I did intervals, didn't time them but just walked when I needed to.  Hacked and coughed quite a bit, but not enough to make me want to stop!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

In the match of Goddess v. Pitbull...Goddess,0...Pitbull,1.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AWESOME job Karen!


----------



## Ronda93

Nice run Karen!  Back on the trail.

E - pitbull?  

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> In the match of Goddess v. Pitbull...Goddess,0...Pitbull,1.



*?  ?


just watched The Birdcage  OMG I love that movie *


----------



## HockeyKat

Great job Karen!

I am having a weekend of Tobacco Road Marathon volunteering.   6-8PM on packet pickup today, 12-5PM on packet pickup tomorrow, then a water stop at mile 19 on Sunday.

Plus, 6-8 miles of my own at 8AM tomorrow.   Off to bed for me!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> Great job Karen!
> 
> I am having a weekend of Tobacco Road Marathon volunteering.   6-8PM on packet pickup today, 12-5PM on packet pickup tomorrow, then a water stop at mile 19 on Sunday.
> 
> Plus, 6-8 miles of my own at 8AM tomorrow.   Off to bed for me!



*You're working packet pick up? Beware of Shenanigans!! *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> In the match of Goddess v. Pitbull...Goddess,0...Pitbull,1.





Kat, have a good run tomorrow.

Karen, good job on your run 

Ronda, thinking of you and cheering for you on your 20 this weekend 

Nancy, how you hanging? I more week!

Meg, hope your having a blast.

Kelly, how are you doing? How are you and your aunt doing with the running

Amy, EE, Paula, Liz Hope everyone is well

I am so off the wagon, its gross. I had 3 workouts this week, Jillian and Elliptical, and 1 mile walk at work thats its. Ate like crap.
6 mile run do tomorrow.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I am so off the wagon, its gross. I had 3 workouts this week, Jillian and Elliptical, and 1 mile walk at work thats its. Ate like crap.



That easily could have been me writing that.  I think I made it to the gym twice last week.   Chinese food and wine last night. 

You are right Jo - the end *is* in sight for me.  I still have lots to do, but the list is shrinking and while it's insanely busy I do not feel overwhelmed.  I keep repeating "I'm an endurance athlete" over and over  Heck.  Whatever works, right? 

*Ronda and Kat *- happy running this weekend!  And Ronda, Have a SUPER trip 

*E* - you must inform us of this goddess vs pitbull? 

*Meg *- hope you are having a great time in Florida too! 

*Paula* - enjoy the weekend.  You deserve it 

*Lisa and Kelly* - wherefore art thou?

*Karen* - how do you feel today after yesterdays run? Breathing ok?


----------



## poppinspal

Hey ladies! This has been a crazy trip. Spent two days in the Keys and snorkeled Key West while we were there. (when I get home I'll explain why this is a huge moment for me.) Yesterday we went out on a "jungle cruise" where we saw manatee, gators and over 14 dolphins including two mating! Right now we're headed cross the state to see Kenny Chesney open his summer tour in Tampa. 

Ronda- the weather is great down here! Lots of sun but not too hot to enjoy.

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Meg, sounds like a GREAT vacation!  Enjoy!

Nancy, I'm about the same, hacking and having some issues with coughing at night, but if I'm the same, that means I'm good to run!  That's my rationalization anyway.  If it doesn't make the cough worse, I'm good! 

Crazybusy weekend here, hope you all have a good one!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> *?  ?
> 
> 
> just watched The Birdcage  OMG I love that movie *



*LOVE that movie!*




HockeyKat said:


> Great job Karen!
> 
> I am having a weekend of Tobacco Road Marathon volunteering.   6-8PM on packet pickup today, 12-5PM on packet pickup tomorrow, then a water stop at mile 19 on Sunday.
> 
> Plus, 6-8 miles of my own at 8AM tomorrow.   Off to bed for me!


*
Oh!  Interesting!  I have only worked 5ks...never anything longer, but I would really like to.  Tell us all about it.
*



AKASnowWhite said:


> *You're working packet pick up? Beware of Shenanigans!! *



WORD!  

Pitbull story...I went for a run yesterday--and no, I wasn't supposed to because of my knee, but come on, it was 64*!!!  I couldn't pass that up!  I did 8 on Thursday so set out to do 4 yesterday.  At 3.5...almost home...out of nowhere comes this pitbull.  Went straight for my ankle and I sort of "shooed" it away.  Definitely did not kick it.  But shooed it away with my foot.  So it jumped up and bit me on the thigh!  Freaking HURT!  I have never been bitten while running before.  Had a couple of close calls, but this was an attack.  And honestly, I didn't know what to do.  Like, I didn't want to hurt the dog, but um, it was hurting me.  So I look at the house that is closest to me--having no clue if the dog belonged there or not and not seeing anyone outside--and just yelled, "Please come get your dog!"  And my tone was definitely a bit panicked, for sure.  

As it turns out, there WAS someone outside, just around to the side of the house where I couldn't see.  She was there in a flash as soon as I yelled, but she was saying "Don't worry...he doesn't bite..."  Tell that to the freaking teeth marks all over my leg!  But as as soon as the dog heard her voice, he stopped biting me.  She was nice and apologetic and all.  But then she launched into a rant about how people don't give pitbulls a fair shake and so on.  I was like, "Yeah, but your pitbull just attacked me!"  And her response was, "No he didn't attack you, he was trying to play with you.  He just loves to run."  

So then I asked if the dog had its shots and those types of questions.  And she had the audacity to ROLL HER EYES at me.  "Of course he's up to date on his shots."  Sorry, but he bit me in three places, broke the skin on one of those bites, it's a freaking VALID question.  She was *trying* to be nice, but she was also trying to blow it off as no big deal.  She never offered me ice or a band aid or anything, though.  (As we were talking about the shots, she watched me take off one shoe, take off that sock and use my sock to put against the bite that was bleeding since there was blood trickling down my leg.)

Finally, I just said, "Well, I guess I better finish my run so that I can go put some antibiotic cream and a bandage on this..."  thinking that might make her realize that this was REAL (though the sight of the blood should have done that).  And just said, "Sorry about all of this" in a very casual way and went back to whatever outside chore she had been doing.

I got home and called animal patrol.  Filed a complaint.  Mean, I know.  But she didn't take it seriously and that bothered me.  When I left, she was still talking about how he was just trying to "play."  And I told the officer that I wanted him to make her produce a copy of the vet records stating that the dog's shots were up to date.  Apparently, this was a major pain in the a$$ for her as she didn't have copies, so she had to drive to the vet, get copies, drive the copies over to the PD, and pay a fine because while her dog DOES have all his shots, she DID NOT register him with the town.  So, at least she is taking it a bit more seriously now.

I am mostly bummed that I now am afraid of that running route and it is my go-to standard route.  Now I will have to run the other direction.


----------



## HockeyKat

GEEEBUS E!!  OMG!!!  The dog BIT you and she was trying to pass it off as nothing???  I think I might have bit her myself.  Good for you for fighting it!  




AKASnowWhite said:


> *You're working packet pick up? Beware of Shenanigans!! *



Haha!!  This race doesn't have corrals.  I think there are about 2500 for the half and 1500 for the full.  (I just typed fool instead of full.  Freudian slip?).  


Packet pickup last night was fine, easy peasy and my friend and I were running O-Z very efficiently with another woman about our age who is also a runner.   Lots of running stories swapped, plus the woman bought new shoes at the Expo so we were geeking about that.  


6 miles this morning went well.  The modified winter portion of my running group meets most Saturdays, so we met up with them and most of us did 6, some 10, then we all had breakfast/lunch at Panera.  Fun.  


Packet pickup today?  Not so fun.  I wound up being more of a chaperone than a volunteer, and when the other adult came back I bailed, after about 30 min.  I asked the volunteer coordinator if she needed me and she said it was fine to go.   I am NOT into Mopey Teen Magazine.   My only consolation is that my 6-mile-run stench offended the "Teen Barbie" next to me!  


Today is laundry laundry laundry, and then tomorrow it's the water stop from 7:30-1ish.   I am at mile 19.


Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Ronda93

NOW I am on vacation!  20 miles in the books.  Average pace 12:22 or so.  I don't know where the other six will come from.  Legs were really heavy in the last three miles.  I can't think of a better place to taper than WDW.  

DGF checked me in with Southwest this morning.  Last little laundry items.  Visit some friends this afternoon.  Then ONE MORE SLEEP!

Kat - fool/full.  I see the resemblance. 

E - Stinks to lose a route!  That's not play, that's aggression.  Good for you.

Meg - excited to hear the weather is good.  Looking forward to your stories.

Lisa, Kelly, Jo, Karen, Liz, Amiee, Nancy, Paula, Amy hope your having great weekends!

Ronda


----------



## 3DisneyKids

WAY TO GO RONDA!  Amazing!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> then tomorrow it's the water stop from 7:30-1ish.   I am at mile 19.



*Did you hear the guy at mile 7-ish water station who was calling "margaritas!  Frozen margaritas over here"  He was great!   No matter how boring your station is, remember how much it is appreciated.  Have fun with it!!*



Ronda93 said:


> NOW I am on vacation!  20 miles in the books.  Average pace 12:22 or so.  I don't know where the other six will come from.  Legs were really heavy in the last three miles.  I can't think of a better place to taper than WDW.




*NICE!!!! 20 mile training run.  Yeah, I did that before.  Once.    Enjoy your vacation.  You have so earned it my friend!

Erika - I agree with Ronda.  That is *so* not playing.  Hopefully this lady will take this incident seriously, because that is NOT cool. At all.  She should be ashamed.


As for me.  I'm not yet panicking, but I have a TON of work to do still.  I did, however, pass a project to my MIL.  Thank God for that woman.  She is amazing that one.  *


----------



## goofyfan-12

Ronda - I am not worthy...    20 miles?  Simply awesome.  You will find those last six miles. I know it.  Enjoy the vacation.

Hi everyone.  I must apologize for my absence.  It has been a truly horrible week at work and I am in a pretty dark spot at the moment, but I am starting to see the faintest, little glimmer of hope way off in the future so keep your fingers and toes crossed for me. 

On the plus side, I have not used food to get me through the stress and the scale proved that.  I was down 3.6 pounds for the past two weeks.  Whoo to the hoo!

I am reading and following all of what you are writing.  I promise.


----------



## adsrtw

Hey everybody!

I'm taking a much needed break from life - midterm on Monday and my text book won't open online on top of 50-60 hour work weeks.  I'm 2 weeks on the bandwagon with a weekly allowance of adult beverages (that's working out great!).  I'm getting in a long walk weekly (5 miles for now) and a few one mile breaks here and there.

I hope everybody is doing ok!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

3DisneyKids said:


> * Pitbull story...I went for a run yesterday--and no, I wasn't supposed to because of my knee, but come on, it was 64*!!!  I couldn't pass that up!  I did 8 on Thursday so set out to do 4 yesterday.  At 3.5...almost home...out of nowhere comes this pitbull.  Went straight for my ankle and I sort of "shooed" it away.  Definitely did not kick it.  But shooed it away with my foot.  So it jumped up and bit me on the thigh!  Freaking HURT!  I have never been bitten while running before.  Had a couple of close calls, but this was an attack.  And honestly, I didn't know what to do.  Like, I didn't want to hurt the dog, but um, it was hurting me.  So I look at the house that is closest to me--having no clue if the dog belonged there or not and not seeing anyone outside--and just yelled, "Please come get your dog!"  And my tone was definitely a bit panicked, for sure.
> 
> As it turns out, there WAS someone outside, just around to the side of the house where I couldn't see.  She was there in a flash as soon as I yelled, but she was saying "Don't worry...he doesn't bite..."  Tell that to the freaking teeth marks all over my leg!  But as as soon as the dog heard her voice, he stopped biting me.  She was nice and apologetic and all.  But then she launched into a rant about how people don't give pitbulls a fair shake and so on.  I was like, "Yeah, but your pitbull just attacked me!"  And her response was, "No he didn't attack you, he was trying to play with you.  He just loves to run."
> 
> So then I asked if the dog had its shots and those types of questions.  And she had the audacity to ROLL HER EYES at me.  "Of course he's up to date on his shots."  Sorry, but he bit me in three places, broke the skin on one of those bites, it's a freaking VALID question.  She was *trying* to be nice, but she was also trying to blow it off as no big deal.  She never offered me ice or a band aid or anything, though.  (As we were talking about the shots, she watched me take off one shoe, take off that sock and use my sock to put against the bite that was bleeding since there was blood trickling down my leg.)
> 
> Finally, I just said, "Well, I guess I better finish my run so that I can go put some antibiotic cream and a bandage on this..."  thinking that might make her realize that this was REAL (though the sight of the blood should have done that).  And just said, "Sorry about all of this" in a very casual way and went back to whatever outside chore she had been doing.
> 
> I got home and called animal patrol.  Filed a complaint.  Mean, I know.  But she didn't take it seriously and that bothered me.  When I left, she was still talking about how he was just trying to "play."  And I told the officer that I wanted him to make her produce a copy of the vet records stating that the dog's shots were up to date.  Apparently, this was a major pain in the a$$ for her as she didn't have copies, so she had to drive to the vet, get copies, drive the copies over to the PD, and pay a fine because while her dog DOES have all his shots, she DID NOT register him with the town.  So, at least she is taking it a bit more seriously now.
> 
> I am mostly bummed that I now am afraid of that running route and it is my go-to standard route.  Now I will have to run the other direction.  *


*

E, I have a large Rott,  and Rotts and Pits are on the "list" here in IL, you have to have them mirco chipped and registered with the PD. When shoping for house insurance they ask you if you have a Rott or Pit, your insurance would be higher. If my dog ever did that to someone,  I would be mortified. I would offer whatever records or medical care that was needed and I am sure I would get a large fine as well as arrested. They way she acted was WRONG. 

YAY RONDA!!!    I can only dream of that many miles. 
  how are you feeling today? Enjoy your vacation.

EE, good luck on the midterm

Paula, hope you see that ray of light soon 

Happy Sunday to everyone

My hips are in some pain after yesterday's HILL run, the hills on the course yesterday make the "ramp" look flat. 
My eating still sucks and my time yesterday for the 6 miles sucked but I do enjoy run/walking. I just wish it was OK to be so slow. The run club is much faster than me. 

Goal this week, 
Jillian x 4
Run x 3
To eat well all week.
NO POP, Oh yes I know I gave that up for lent, but I am not doing so well with that.*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hey--first time online all day.  

It has been a busy day.  Kelly had a state sectional meet and she did well, though is disappointed.  She took silver All Around, which you would think would make her happy.  But she was in first by a MILE and then got hurt on bars.  She cried and everything.  DURING the meet.  In front of the judges.  That is a big deal for her...she never falls apart publicly.  But I was so proud of her for getting back up and finishing the routine.  Of course, it meant no more gold medal.  So she is having a hard night.  

That is one of the hardest things about her sport...so much of it is just based on how you do at that one particular moment.  She is FAR better than the girl who won the gold, but the bottom line is that the other girl didn't fall today.  In fact, Kelly took first in 3 of the 4 events.  And even with the fall, she took second on bars.  But it was by a big enough margin that the other girl got gold all around.

The good news is that this was only the semi-finals.  The State Championship meet is a whole month away still, and she is determined to be the State Champion.  And she has a good shot to do it.

In other news...the knee is still swollen, but I go to see the orthopedist this week, so I should have some answers soon.

And I am kicking a$$ on the wagon.  Doing really well...and TRACKING!  (For those new, I hate, hate, hate tracking even though I know how important it is.)  But with the new APP for my phone...it seems to be making all the difference!

Kelly and Nancy--come up for air when you can!

Ronda--woo hoo!  You are on your way!  How are feeling after the 20-miler?  Any recovery needed?

Lisa!  Get internet access back already!


----------



## HockeyKat

E - sorry about Kelly.  Hope she is okay.  

Worried about your knee.  You are resting, right?   Like really resting, no impact.   


My weekend was busy busy.   Packet pickup Friday night was fine/fun, but Saturday I only made it 30 min of my 5 hours.   I just can't handle the teen set!!   I was the "adult" at the entire marathon table for those 30 min and I wanted to spork my eye out.   When the other "adult" came back, I asked the head of the volunteers if she really needed me and was grateful as heck when she said no!  

Working the water stop was really fun.  The 6:30AM wakeup wasn't so much fun, but my pace group leader and her husband were running the stop.  Music and a big PA system and a tent, plus it was almost all folks from my running club.    We were at mile 19, right at the full marathon turnaround, and had 4 tables - one on each side of the course.   

This marathon had a total of about 1000 runners, and was run almost entirely on a rails-to-trails gravel path.   Flat flat flat.   We saw only about 20 people between a 6 hour finish and the last place person (6:55).  


Between this race and the one I course-monitored last November (6 hour marathon course limit, and very few finishers between 5 and 6 hours), I am really struck with something that E brought up a year ago.   I am never going to sign up for a race again without checking the results from last year, as I never ever want to be that lone straggler at the back.   I took for granted with the Princess and Chicago RnR how many back-of-the-packers there really are in those races, and how much of a difference it would make to me to have that kind of company/support.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Kat--sorry of my strategy scared you off from doing certain races.  It is just my brand of crazy.  Distance running is a big mental game, as we all know.  And I know myself...if I am standing at the starting line and before the race even begins I know I am going to be way way in the back...I just can't handle it.  And yes, I know (and truly believe!) that the real victory is getting to the starting line.  But again, it is about knowing myself.  And why set myself up for failure, right?  I need to feel comfortable with a race.


----------



## HockeyKat

3DisneyKids said:


> Kat--sorry of my strategy scared you off from doing certain races.  It is just my brand of crazy.  Distance running is a big mental game, as we all know.  And I know myself...if I am standing at the starting line and before the race even begins I know I am going to be way way in the back...I just can't handle it.  And yes, I know (and truly believe!) that the real victory is getting to the starting line.  But again, it is about knowing myself.  And why set myself up for failure, right?  I need to feel comfortable with a race.



I think you misunderstood me.   I didn't have much race experience, so didn't really understand it when you brought it up last year, but now I do.   It isn't so much scared off as, ah-ha!!     

My brand of crazy is a little bit different.  It isn't so much being back of the pack time-wise, as I don't really care about that so much (a little, but not enough to prevent me from doing a race).   It's more about how many others that would be back there with me.   

Those last 20 stragglers I saw yesterday were as fast/faster than I would be, but I think that mentally it would be such a struggle for me to be essentially alone.  

Like, I would do a half marathon where last year's results had me in the last 20 runners, if there was a full marathon that ended with the same course.   Even though I would be passed by tons of marathoners, there would still be *people* around.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

just keep swimming.  just keep swimming 

and don't forget to breath. 

I'm an endurance athlete.

hakuna matata.

did I mention breath?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning!

Sorry I have only been popping in and talking about my own life.  Just a lot going on right now.  Nothing bad...just a lot to digest.  Mostly with Kelly.  We always said that we wouldn't be *those* parents.  You know, the ones that push their kids and delusions of playing in the pros and all of that.  But here we are thinking about those things.  Kelly is being recruited big time by the national gymnastics training centers.  And I always said, no way, not a chance in Hell.  I want my kids to have normal lives.  And I am NOT shipping them off somewhere (most of the full time gyms are year round, live-in, and private tutors come to the gym for education to so schoolwork around training times).  And Jeff and I both have always rolled our eyes at that.  Yes, it is what it takes to become an elite athlete.  But we just think the price is too high to pay...especially when there are no guarantees that your kid is even going to succeed at that level.

Well, there  is an elite training center just half an hour from our house.  And they called yesterday and they are interested in Kelly.  So this changes things now.  She'd still be living at home, so that is the first (and most) major thing.  And she is young enough that we could still insist that she stay in her regular public school and just train after school.  However, the assumption would be that eventually she would be there all day...for school (tutoring) and training.  Of course, the driving there and back twice a day would be brutal...both in terms of gas and time.  I bet we could car pool some of the time, at least, but still...

Do we put this much pressure on our kid?  She says she WANTS to do it.  I mean, she is obsessed by gymnastics and she is good at it.  Given her choice, she would do it all day, every day.  Or at least that is what her 8 year old little brain says.  But can she really know that she wants that lifestyle?

Sorry--these are just the big theoretical life questions going through my brain and why I am preoccupied at the moment.

In thread-worthy news...I am still on the wagon on going strong!  Winning!  (Sorry, Riley is loving all of Charlie Sheenisms!  )


----------



## AKASnowWhite

ummm...yeah.  Can you just see us with Olympic level Shenannigans?   yeah.  I'd better start training now....


----------



## 3DisneyKids

No kidding!  

I have a meeting with her current coaching staff to see what they think about all of this.  Of course, they will be biased as they want to keep Kelly on their team.  But two of the coaches definitely have Kelly's best interest at heart and will tell me if they think moving her to a more competitive gym is the way to go.

It's snowing here.  Lovely.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I can't believe you have snow!  It's 76 here, I just assumed it had warmed up everywhere!  Don't kill me now.  

Ok, pain question again!  So this pain I was having in my left thigh has returned. It's not the knee, but above it, *almost* mid-way up my leg, but not quite, on the outside.  I was off running for 2 1/2 weeks and it had gone away but it's back now.  I ran 2.12 outside today and then had to stop.  BUT, I went to the gym with Dallas and decided to get on the TM and do another mile or so and do it slow and focus on my form.  It seems that when I focus on landing more on the inner area of my foot (almost like forced underpronating?) then the pain subsides and even went away for the most part?  It feels un-natural though, so I'm not sure it I'm really overpronating so much that it's causing strain or what?  I'm so frustrated that my body can't keep up with my mind!  GAH!  Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I can't believe you have snow!  It's 76 here, I just assumed it had warmed up everywhere!  Don't kill me now.



*Um.  Yeah.  That's asking a lot.  Sleep with one eye open tonight...*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I can't believe you have snow!  It's 76 here, I just assumed it had warmed up everywhere!  Don't kill me now.
> 
> Ok, pain question again!  So this pain I was having in my left thigh has returned. It's not the knee, but above it, *almost* mid-way up my leg, but not quite, on the outside.  I was off running for 2 1/2 weeks and it had gone away but it's back now.  I ran 2.12 outside today and then had to stop.  BUT, I went to the gym with Dallas and decided to get on the TM and do another mile or so and do it slow and focus on my form.  It seems that when I focus on landing more on the inner area of my foot (almost like forced underpronating?) then the pain subsides and even went away for the most part?  It feels un-natural though, so I'm not sure it I'm really overpronating so much that it's causing strain or what?  I'm so frustrated that my body can't keep up with my mind!  GAH!  Any ideas or suggestions?


*
If you are "forcing" your foot to rotate inward in order to avoid pain, you are in the wrong shoes.  Sounds to me like you are in a stability shoe and don't need to be.  That's off the top of my head.*


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

3DisneyKids said:


> *Um.  Yeah.  That's asking a lot.  Sleep with one eye open tonight...*








> If you are "forcing" your foot to rotate inward in order to avoid pain, you are in the wrong shoes. Sounds to me like you are in a stability shoe and don't need to be. That's off the top of my head.



That's the thing...I'm not in a stability shoe! I'm wearing Asics Cumulus, which are some of the most cushioned shoes I could find.  Maybe I'm a severe overpronater???    Or maybe my damn thighs are just too fat.


----------



## HockeyKat

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> That's the thing...I'm not in a stability shoe! I'm wearing Asics Cumulus, which are some of the most cushioned shoes I could find.  Maybe I'm a severe overpronater???    Or maybe my damn thighs are just too fat.



You have had your shoes fitted, right?

I would recommend finding a sports med doctor and seeing what's up.  You may need orthotics.  

I am living proof that such issues should be dealt with *before* you try distance running, not after!  



E, I have no advice when it comes to Kelly.   I am sure that you and Jeff will do what's best for her, though.  


My friend and I have our spring race lined up (May 15th Marine Corps half in VA) and are trying to come up with a fall race.   I have a free airline ticket I have to use before Feb 2 that is burning a hole in my pocket, too, and she has tons of airline miles.    The race has to be between Sept 1 and Oct 23rd, as my weekends are completely tied up from Oct 29 through December with weddings, WDW trip, T-giving, holiday party, etc.  

We can likely get entry to Disneyland as our running group tends to have two guaranteed entries to any Disney race, but it has been pondered and thrown out.   D has never been to Disneyland and I wouldn't be able to go without him, and throwing in for his tix and airfare would break the bank at this point.  

Top considerations at this point are Myrtle Beach Mini (driveable, though), and the Austin, TX, See Jane Run half on Oct 9th.   That is a women's only "run for champagne and chocolate" half, which doesn't sound bad to me... 

Wine and Dine is still up for consideration as well, but my friend would have to buy WDW tickets and it was such a cluster last year.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Try for Wine & Dine, that's my vote!  The BLING, baby!  Superior Bling, for sure.  Jeff and I are likely doing that one.  I would rather do the DL Half (on the waitlist) so that I can get the Bling to End All Bling.     I am pretty sure that it will be one or the other, though.

Actually, that reminds me...I need to book Grand Cali NOW just in case we do decide to the the DL Half.  So few DVC rooms there that you have to book as early possible.  And considering that is Labor Day week-end, I am probably already out of luck.  Writing it down now on my to-do list for tomorrow...


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kat, I would love to do the Myrtle Half. The run for chocolate half sounds fun to. But if you can get into DL half with free plane ticket to get coast to coast DO IT!

I am so very NOT near and wagon right now. 
I am still running 
6.3 all hills miles on Saturday
4 miles after work today.


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Kat, I would love to do the Myrtle Half. The run for chocolate half sounds fun to. But if you can get into DL half with free plane ticket to get coast to coast DO IT!
> 
> I am so very NOT near and wagon right now.
> I am still running
> 6.3 all hills miles on Saturday
> 4 miles after work today.




I would do DL but just not sure I can really afford to bring D too, and he doesn't want me to go without him (understandable) since he has never been there.   I am thinking next year will be coast-to-coast.  

My friend is leaning toward Austin so that might be where we wind up.  

Yay on the running!!  6.3 hard hills is awesome.


----------



## adsrtw

Aced my midterm!  I'm finally eating dinner.    I'm having a huge mound of spring mix with balsamic vinegar and grilled chicken.  I had a snack on campus and it didn't go far.  I had a Freshen's Strawberry Oasis.  Refreshing and guilt-free.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

adsrtw said:


> Aced my midterm!  I'm finally eating dinner.    I'm having a huge mound of spring mix with balsamic vinegar and grilled chicken.  I had a snack on campus and it didn't go far.  I had a Freshen's Strawberry Oasis.  Refreshing and guilt-free.



  
Way to go on the midterm!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Congrats on the midterm!

Jo, how are you feeling?  All better?


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning!   Look at me logging in 3 days in a row. 

Breakfast is tough for me.  I need some grab and go ideas for breakfast.  What do you eat that is quick and good for you?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Im here, alive, just coming up for air!



adsrtw said:


> Aced my midterm!



 Awesome!

E - I don't have any advice on Kelly, but it sounds like a great opportunity, especially if she gets to stay at home? Hope you come to an easy decision 

Jo - The running is going great! My aunt comes with us once/twice a week depending on how shes feeling - she is running more for fitness than training for a race. She blows my mind, shes fitter than I am! 

Nancy - Sounds like you have your hands full 

Paula - Hope this week is better for you 

Karen - Glad you are feeling better. I agree with E - sleep with one eye open with your warm weather 

Lisa - Come out come out wherever you are! 

Meg, Kat, Rob, Amy, Liz, Everyone - Hi

So the weather has FINALLY picked up a little here, it actually feels like spring! The daffodils are out, the sun has been shining(ish), perfect weather to run in!

Speaking of running - Next week me and my mum are registering for our first 5k that we will actually be running! 
Now its a charity run, raising money for breast cancer so it isn't a competitive run - its women only and many people just walk it instead of running (we have done the race before but walked all way round) but it really is a great day! You wear a sign on your back saying 'I race for life for.....' and put a name or something on it, people wear fairy wings, deely boppers, tutus, fancy dress - you name it and they wear it! Im very excited!

Heres a link to the site:

http://www.raceforlife.org/

Work is still crazy, life in general is crazy but things will calm down eventually.....I hope 

Im in for the challenge - simple goals: 
Run 3 times a week
Track so I stay at my goal weight
Water Water Water

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Ugh - felt like I just ate my weight in brownies today.  Doh...

Hello wagon - I'm Paula. Nice to meet you (again).


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, again checking in for the first time today.

A Kelly sighting!  So exciting!    CAN'T WAIT to hear about the race!  I haven't asked about your pace...what are you running at?  (How many minutes does it take you to go one mile?)

Paula!  Sorry about the Great Brownie Debacle.  I'll pull you back up on the wagon...

I am ONE with the wagon!    Seriously, rocking the food thing, rocking tracking.  Water still needs work.  And I am struggling with exercise since I can't run (or shouldn't run).

Which reminds me...I went to my primary care today and got awesome news!  He referred to me to THE guy in Boston.  This doc is the head of the Sports Medicine Dept. at Harvard and he literally wrote the book on sports medicine (The Encyclopedia of Sports Medicine...the textbook that they use in medical school...yup, he wrote it).  He is the knee specialist for the Red Soc and the Boston Ballet.

Now, don't worry...I am completely in reality.  I don't think I am this elite athlete who needs the best doctor on the planet.    However, my knee truly *is* a complicated medical case.  I've had surgery on it 5 times (all of which were 20+ years ago), so there is so much scar tissue in there that x-rays and MRIs don't show much.  And when my primary did the exam on my knee today his jaw HIT THE FLOOR.  He was like, "I cannot believe you run marathons on this thing..." because it is so grossly unstable.  As soon as he felt that he was like, "Yeah, you're going to Boston."

The bad news...the appointment isn't until May 2nd.  Yikes!  I can't wait that long and just do nothing.  So I am keeping my appointment with my orthopedist up here (that appointment is tomorrow) so that I can at least start PT or something.

In Kelly news (thanks to those who are still reading!  ), we've pretty much decided not to do anything until at least after States (3 weeks) and then go from there.  I have to stop thinking about it for a while.

We did just have a balance beam delivered to our house today, though.    Hey, it could be worse.  It could have been a whole set of uneven bars!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Wakey wakey!

At the orthopedist now.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OMG, really???


----------



## HockeyKat

Hi!!  I'm here.  

Eating my salad and working.  Been solid on the wagon for a week now.   

Yesterday was a good run.  2 miles in 25 min, mostly 2:1s and 1:1s, and a mile warm/up cooldown more in the 15 min range.   This Saturday will be 8 hilly ones.  

I am down 10 lbs since Feb 1, which is good.  

Thanks for the recommendation on protein shakes, E!  I am liking the Body Fortress and been doing an after dinner shake daily this week and finding it keeping my face out of the fridge and making the scale move.  

Anyone else out there??


----------



## lisaviolet

OMG.  

Today is a GOOD day.  

I WORKED OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEAH FOR ME!!!

Not sure if any pain will come because I still get a burning feeling/strain from lifting certain things but boy am I thrilled.  Six weeks is a long time and I'm so thankful.  So thankful.  Mostly for my mental health really.  Crazy without the outlet.  Hopefully I didn't put on too much in six weeks - can feel it in my clothes but who cares - I CAN WORK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AND 

Today we figured out a way to get internet on our computer.  He has wireless and can't remember his network key or his password to change it.  SO THRILLED TODAY.   

Have to catch up.

Will be later.

 to all.


----------



## HockeyKat

Yay!!!  Lisa came out to play.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Yay!!!  Lisa came out to play.



And so did my computer.  With a 25 foot cord!!!! 

And I'm sitting on the floor in a basement but I can talk to you!    Yeah.  Yeah.  Yeah.  

Will be back.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HI Lisa
Glad your back


----------



## HockeyKat

I'll join E in the posting to keep the thread alive crowd over here... 

Dinner is the oven.  Cut up 1.25 lbs raw chicken tenderloins, mix with prepared (no butter, just water) chicken-flavored box stuffing, half a can of 98%rf cream of mushroom soup, 2 small diced onions, 4 diced celery stalks, and 4 large diced mushrooms.   Combine in glass bowl and bake for 40 min at 350 degrees.   1300 cals in the whole thing and serves 4-6 with a veggie side.  

Beautiful day here -- was over 80 and sunny!  Now to go back to 60s.


----------



## adsrtw

Getting highlights!  Long few days at work.  Will post a real update when I get home.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Welcome back, Lisa!  I expect you to catch up and comment repeatedly.  

Kat--awesome job on the 10 pounds!  It's a great start!  I have lost in just the last 10 days (since I got back on the wagon).  It feels great.  Of course, I know it is the *easy* weight.  But still, it is the motivation that I needed to keep going.

Nothing to report from the orthopedist visit today.  X-rays were good, which I assumed they would be.  I am thinking it is a cart. tear (or maybe a ligament) - but neither of those would show on an x-ray.  So I have an MRI in a week.  It definitely hurts, though.  Not good.


----------



## adsrtw

Good luck with your MRI E.  

I had a girly moment and got my hair colored, brows dyed and waxed, and eyelashes tinted.  Most of you know that I lost my biggest client Monday after the half (another reason why the half's timing was soo good).  We had known about it for a while, but they were mine going back to when I was a rep.  Needless to say, I have been a little lost.  As far as clients go, I have quite a lot less than my cohort at work.  My boss is going to be giving me client responsibility for any new ones that come on for a while, so I feel better about job stability.  I just have to hold out a few more years!  Other than that, work is good.  Lots of work going on and all that jazz.

I might have shared this, but I don't recall and I am too tired to look for it.  The midterm was a disaster.  I got the 2nd highest grade - an 89%.  The average grade was a 69%.  Yipes!

That's about it for me - still keeping on track.  We are having huge wind gusts tonight, so it is going to be an enjoyable evening.


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning!

I'm freezing my fanny off in Southern IN.  We went from mid-70's yesterday to 40.  I'm at my desk and I can feel the wind around my wall of windows.  My fingers are numb and I have a blanket on my lap.  Insanity!

I have failed again with breakfast and I am paying for it.  So hungry!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Freezing her to EE, we went from 50-60 to 30 today maybe some snow

Knock Em Dead Tomorrow Nancy!!!!
Great job on your sewing. Sweat shop is closed (I hope)

Just for once, I wish this whole weight loss thing would  not be so D@MN Hard


----------



## goofyfan-12

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Just for once, I wish this whole weight loss thing would  not be so D@MN Hard



Word!

I'm still here. Getting ready to head off the Oddyssey of the Mind state tournament.  I am having breakfast on Sunday with a superintendent that I used to work with. He was like a dad to me on the site. Can't wait to see him.

Welcome back Lisa!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

pssst.....remember me?

I'm back.  Almost.  Costumes are DONE with the exception of a few minor fixes/adjustments.  Opening night tomorrow   I think I may even get to the gym in the morning


----------



## 3DisneyKids

WOO HOO, Nancy!  So glad the worst is behind you.  Well, not worst, but you know what I mean.

So exciting about the show!  Love performance week!

Wagon--still going very well here!    Working my plan it is WORKING.  For now anyway.  

My life will continue to be crazy through April 9th.  That's the State Meet (gymnastics--Kelly).  And we are just busy, busy till then.  Soccer is gearing up, but fortunately won't be full-on till after States.  In the mean time, my house is slowly turning into a gymnastics center.  I have mats in the living room.  And a beam in the play room.  And we're working on a bar for the basement.  Oh yeah, I am driving the crazy train!    On the other hand, though, it is super fun to be in the thick of it.  It's all very exciting.

Behind on work and my house is a mess.  *sigh*  There are worse things.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

3DisneyKids said:


> OMG, again checking in for the first time today.
> 
> A Kelly sighting!  So exciting!    CAN'T WAIT to hear about the race!  I haven't asked about your pace...what are you running at?  (How many minutes does it take you to go one mile?)



E - Sorry about the knee, hope the MRI helps!

Im a rubbish runner - I don't know my pace  I really need to start timing my runs - I'll do it at my next one!

Im excited for the race too - I have time to prepare, the race im joining is 17th July, very excited!

Nancy - Congratulations on getting the costumes finished 

Lisa - Nice to see you!!!

Everyone - Hi 

Hope everyone has a great Friday


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Morning goddesses!!! 

Crazybusy week coming up here starting today, it's spring break and I have tons of petsitting.  So many that I doubt I'll get to run in the next week, but I'm thinking I shouldn't anyway, my leg is giving me trouble again.  I just don't get it.  No money for a Dr., so I just need to rest and see if that helps.  I was off for two weeks though and once I started running, it started hurting again.  Gah!   No time this week to worry about it, I'm gonna make some money!  WOOT!  Oh and I did add up my miles so far this year and I've run just a little over 60 miles, which I know isn't a lot for some of you, but I'm pretty proud!! 

Hope opening night goes great Nancy!!! 

Erika, I know what you did!  I know you sent that damn cold air this way and I'm cursing you!  It better warm back up, I was enjoying spring!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> A Kelly sighting!  So exciting!    CAN'T WAIT to hear about the race!  I haven't asked about your pace...what are you running at?  (How many minutes does it take you to go one mile?)



*ummm, hello?  She's European. They don't run miles.  They run kilometers 

European.  Reminds me of our directional challenges whilst at the Princess *




lisaviolet said:


> OMG.
> 
> Today is a GOOD day.
> 
> I WORKED OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YEAH FOR ME!!!



*Yay Lisa!   How do you feel?  I've been thinking about you a whole lot lately!  Hope all is well *

*Kat *- nice job on the weight loss!  Your chicken/stuffing report reminded me of some of the recipes you used to post.  What the heck were those noodle things that the rest of the world loves but I can't find in my Podunk town?  Sobe. or Soho. or something? 

*E* - ugh on the knee 

*EE *- nice job on the horrific mid-term!

*Ronda *- how's the vacation? Hope everyone is having a super fabulous time!

I'm catching up here.  This morning is dedicated to finishing off the last of the costume fixes then cleaning my house.  Holy cow is it a mess   Oh - and I'm currently uploading some photos of dress rehearsal to photobucket.  With a little luck they'll be up on FB later.  (ok. perhaps a LOT of luck.)


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *ummm, hello?  She's European. They don't run miles.  They run kilometers
> 
> 
> *


*


No that would be kilometres you bloody "E - R s".  .  RE is so much more beautiful as is "our".  We RULE!!!!!!!!

Actually I don't know WT H they do in England with running/driving - the way they think I mean.  We are strange here.  Many still think in miles/inches/feet/farenheit.  It's very strange.

Okay, Lord help me.  I'm in ANOTHER friggin' RE bidding war!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We lost one the day before surgery.  Let another go hours before surgery and NOW we are in mulitple offers AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Why can't I live in a place like Texas where they seem to give away houses (prices seem to be about a fourth of this city).  Toronto is insane.  

Erika - SO exciting about Kelly.  I obviously suck at gymnastics  - ZERO flexibility - but adored it.    Poor me.  I used to send myself flying over a vault in gym over and over and over and over.  Never to do it right but I would never give up.  My trunk legs would forever hit the horse and I would crash but I LOVED it.  

Whoops this is about Kelly.  Laughing.  She must be BEYOND THRILLED!!!!!!!

Very excited and happy for all of you!!!  

Nancy!  You're there!  Fantastic!  Have fun.  

 to all.

Kat!  Congratulations on the loss.*


----------



## lisaviolet

Forgot Nancy - how do I feel?

One - I AM BEYOND THRILLED TO WORK OUT.  I can feel "it" but I'm continuing.  Off topic -  I LOVED my legs this past six weeks (not great looking of course ) because my legs are SMALLER when I don't work out.  So frustrating.  I could immediately see my entire leg get larger......skdfjldsfjdlskfjladskfj.  

Me in general - strange - lifting still is a strain as is sneezing at times.  I don't feel as tired.  Work - probably can go back now.  However, I carry a suitcase for my work and even though it has wheels I do have to lift it in certain locations.  In class I could get a student to do it but not at entry and onto subways and streetcars.  So maybe it will be soon.  BUT I've had to say "no" to calls and this is the slowest part of year so potentially totally screwed.  See the surgeon next week - it will be ridiculous - he'll just look at the incision and say "good".  The nephrologist will be seen at 3 months and 6 - that will have more meaning to me.  I haven't rechecked my infection just to be sure - long story.  

Thanks for asking....


----------



## lisaviolet

Kelly!!!!!!!!!!!

Last night Grey's was so emotional.  The end was but it was something in the middle that sent me over more.  

BUT I've been waiting and waiting to say this - my favourite line of the year - I'm pretty sure you're passed this episode.  It was probably fourth or under...

Cristina as she is sitting on a guy's lap:

"oh crap my boyfriend's here"

Owen: I'm your HUSBAND Cristina.  

Cut to Cristina giving her "whatever" face.  

OMG.


----------



## lisaviolet

Kelly - your race!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Look at you.  

Will you get a medal for not falling?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oh so happy to have Lisa back!  

I hear you, Nancy, on cleaning the house.  That is my plan today, too.  OMG, it has gotten out of control.  And I can't put it off because Kel has a meet tonight, so there goes another 4 hours.  I do love watching her meets, truly.  But gymnastics is frustrating that way.  The meets last approximately 4 hours (3 hours of competition and then awards).  But each individual kid competes for about 2 minutes of each hour.  So it's a whole lotta sitting around and waiting.  And sure, I watch and cheer for the other girls.  But then you get caught up in looking at the scores and doing all of the mental work, "Ok, Jenny got a 9.1 vault, but Kelly got a 9.35, so that gives Kel a .25 margin of error in case she messes up on bars..."  And it gets exhausting.  So I've stopped watching all of the other girls go and just wait for the results at the end.

Karen--yay for work!  Do you enjoy all of the pet-sitting?

Kelly--yes, you must time your runs for me.  I need to know.  July 17th is a great time for your first race.  You will be more than ready!

Jo--sorry that you are in Spring Break hell.

Nancy--wish Becca luck for us all tonight!  And the girl who got the lead.  Tell her to try not to throw up.


----------



## lisaviolet

Erika - seriously need pictures of this *new house*.    Seriously.  Something tells me the wee one will have ZERO problem posing in them either.  

Kelly - CAN NOT wait for your race.  CAN NOT WAIT!!!!!!!!  Are you doing the Princess next year?  Look at you go!

7 pm they will be reviewing the multiple offers and no doubt sending back to up the money  like all the other multiple greed monsters.    Why oh why.  Lord.  SIGHING.  LOULDLY.

We would have had it b/c we put in on day two but they set up a delay clause to get multiple.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

AKASnowWhite said:


> *ummm, hello?  She's European. They don't run miles.  They run kilometers
> *





I personally use miles, but guidebooks and the such use kilometres!



lisaviolet said:


> No that would be kilometres you bloody "E - R s".  .  RE is so much more beautiful as is "our".  We RULE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Actually I don't know WT H they do in England with running/driving - the way they think I mean.  We are strange here.  Many still think in miles/inches/feet/farenheit.  It's very strange.



Always RE!
Here its miles/feet/inches, but celcius not farenheit! It all gets very confusing! Like I said though, some guidebooks use kilometres!



lisaviolet said:


> Kelly!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Last night Grey's was so emotional.  The end was but it was something in the middle that sent me over more.
> 
> BUT I've been waiting and waiting to say this - my favourite line of the year - I'm pretty sure you're passed this episode.  It was probably fourth or under...
> 
> Cristina as she is sitting on a guy's lap:
> 
> "oh crap my boyfriend's here"
> 
> Owen: I'm your HUSBAND Cristina.
> 
> Cut to Cristina giving her "whatever" face.
> 
> OMG.



LOVED that episode! Classic Cristina! Ive just started watching Six Feet Under (its being repeated on a new tv channel that shows tons of series from the US - Sopranos, Six Feet Under, Big Love) and on an episode I watched Sandra Oh was in it - she played an......actress in 'adult' films! It was so funny to see her - blonde bobbed wig, mini-skirt, high heels!



lisaviolet said:


> Kelly - your race!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Look at you.
> 
> Will you get a medal for not falling?



I SHOULD get a medal for not falling down - lets be honest, it will be a miracle if I stay upright for a full 5K. Plus ive been to the course before, its grass then at the end you go onto a proper running track. Grass to concrete is not going to be good 



3DisneyKids said:


> Kelly--yes, you must time your runs for me.  I need to know.  July 17th is a great time for your first race.  You will be more than ready!
> 
> *I will - next run for definite!*
> 
> Nancy--wish Becca luck for us all tonight!  And the girl who got the lead.  Tell her to try not to throw up.



Yes, good luck Becca! Have fun Nancy!



lisaviolet said:


> Kelly - CAN NOT wait for your race.  CAN NOT WAIT!!!!!!!!  Are you doing the Princess next year?  Look at you go!



I would LOVE to do the Princess next year - its just so expensive for me to get there! Darn international flight prices 

Kat, Jo, Meg, Ronda, Rob, EE, Amy, everyone - Hi!

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## lisaviolet

I just lost a bloody quote and post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Kelly SFU.  Let me tell you how much I ADORED/ADORE it.  I have maybe five DVDs.  The entire Six Feet Under/Mad Men/Lost in Translation/Sex and the City/Good Will Hunting.  I would have Rescue Me if I had moulah and Santa loved me more.  

SFU.  First, I ADORE Claire Fisher SO MUCH that I think of her, yes I'm crazy, as a friend I miss.  It's that strange - I was that connected to her.  I forget she's a TV character.

Two, I still laugh and quote it to this day.  Just this week I was in tears laughing about Keith and David.  The time David says to Keith that he blew the repairman.    He says it - I'm in tears right now - like he just cut the grass.  Keith is angry for two seconds and then asks how it was.    Or wait or was it a hummer?  Was it drunk pipsqueak?  

Well I said entire - I REFUSED to buy the last season.  I have the last episode because it was like GOLD and SO BEAUTIFUL (snagged it from a Blockbuster) but not the entire last b/c it was depressing and they destroyed Nate.  But all others - have had them for years and last month Jean comes and tells me I'm so sorry Neville peed all over your SFU.    I saved the DVDs though....

Memories.  

Lord, I'm waiting on my condo.  I feel a "no" out of this bidding war.  Life goes on.


----------



## lisaviolet

Jean and I argue about celcius and farenheit Kelly.  We get celcius but I still think and quote in farenheit.  And it drives Jean nuts.


----------



## lisaviolet

Well I didn't get the place.  My gut was bang on.  Four offers.  BUT of course they sent US ALL back to up our offers in price.  A lovely set up bidding war.   In both multiple offer sitations that we have lost we came in ABOVE price with our original offer.  Unbelievable.  It's a game - they both could have chosen the highest offer which both times was above price but no they send everyone back.  And I guess why we've lost is that I'll play because the suite was still below market value - set up that way -  but because of the agitation with their way I will only play so far.  

So tiring.  I long for the days that the first good offer in wins.  

I'm SO TIRED. So incredibly tired.   This is the third place that didn't go through....

Oh well - tomorrow is another day.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

lisaviolet said:


> I just lost a bloody quote and post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kelly SFU.  Let me tell you how much I ADORED/ADORE it.  I have maybe five DVDs.  The entire Six Feet Under/Mad Men/Lost in Translation/Sex and the City/Good Will Hunting.  I would have Rescue Me if I had moulah and Santa loved me more.
> 
> SFU.  First, I ADORE Claire Fisher SO MUCH that I think of her, yes I'm crazy, as a friend I miss.  It's that strange - I was that connected to her.  I forget she's a TV character.
> 
> Two, I still laugh and quote it to this day.  Just this week I was in tears laughing about Keith and David.  The time David says to Keith that he blew the repairman.    He says it - I'm in tears right now - like he just cut the grass.  Keith is angry for two seconds and then asks how it was.    Or wait or was it a hummer?  Was it drunk pipsqueak?
> 
> Well I said entire - I REFUSED to buy the last season.  I have the last episode because it was like GOLD and SO BEAUTIFUL (snagged it from a Blockbuster) but not the entire last b/c it was depressing and they destroyed Nate.  But all others - have had them for years and last month Jean comes and tells me I'm so sorry Neville peed all over your SFU.    I saved the DVDs though....
> 
> Memories.



I love Claire! She reminds me of me during one year of my teenage years - all angsty and angry (minus the whole 'stealing a corpses foot' thing) 

So - I am officially entered into the Race For Life! Entry fee has been paid! I was going to do it next week but I thought 'No time like the present' and did it, and in a few weeks my race pack will arrive - no going back now 

Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday


----------



## Ronda93

Kelly - Love SFU.  Good on you for the race!

E - how'd the knee thing go?

Lisa - welcome back to the internet!

Kat - WTG on the loss.  Awesome.  Hope you had a dry run today.

Nancy - how was opening night?  

YES, we had a super fabulous time.  I think we ticked off all but two items on the must do list.  One was American Idol experience at DHS.  First show isn't until 12:00.   That was during our FP for TSM.  We hit the parks at opening and left after 4 or 5 hours.  Waits in the morning were very manageable with strategic FP use.  We came back in the afternoons to catch some stage shows and parades.

We had four full days and used each morning for a different park.  Friday the MK opened at 8:00 and it was as if no one knew.  We were the ONLY people on the ferry at 7:30!  My nephew got to look inside the pilot house and talk to the ferry pilot before we shoved off.  My brother likes MK the best and we made the most of that last morning.  Astro Orbiter (kids LOVED this one, Aunt Ronda could take or leave it), Buzz, IASW, Dumbo, BTMRR twice.  And that was the first hour.  We returned to Main Street and shopped.  As we were leaving - it's not easy to swim upstream, no ferry service and no express monorail - people were streaming in.  It was going to be a busy day.  Off to the airport.  I hung out at their gate for a while and then we parted.  

It was wonderful to spend more than a few hours with him and the kids.  They live several hours away, so our time together is usually for family events.  I think we're going to do this again next year!

Bonnet Creek Resort was great.  Good location near CBR.  Having the 2 bedrooms and kitchen made for a very relaxing time.  

I got my runs in on Tuesday and Thursday.  Today was 10 miles as the taper begins.

Ronda


----------



## Ronda93

Kelly - The late Dr. George Sheehan, a best-selling author from the 1970s running boom, once wrote that the difference between a runner and a jogger was a signature on a race application.

Ronda


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Ronda93 said:


> Kelly - The late Dr. George Sheehan, a best-selling author from the 1970s running boom, once wrote that the difference between a runner and a jogger was a signature on a race application.
> 
> Ronda



I love this Ronda!


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda, glad you had a great time!!  I am amazed that you get runs in on vacation.  I am terrible at that!

Yup, dry day after all.  It's sprinkled a bit this afternoon but we were good for the whole run.  

Kelly, WOOO on the race!!   

Lisa, boo on the the house/condo hunt.   Sucks that you have bidding wars up there.  

Paula, hope the Odyssey weekend is going well!

Nancy, show details?  I am sure your costumes are stunning... waiting to hear if the lead had a breakdown after all!   


I set out to do 8 miles today, and at mile 4 had the bright idea to go to 5 before turning around, and then we continued on the extra .25 to get to a water fountain, so my total was 10.5.   I was with a subset of my running group, about 10 of us.   5 are in a pace group behind, 3 are mine, and 2 are fasties (10:30 group).   

The two fasties stuck with us, and wooo was the pace pushed for me!!   The first 9 miles were 1:1 intervals at about a 14:20 or so which is FAST for me right now.   I walked in the last 1.5 as a cooldown with one of the women who has a full next weekend.  

It's also *hilly* gravel/trail course.  My legs are feeling it right now!!

After the run was lunch with the group, and grocery shopping at both Sam's and the-store-that-shall-not-be-named.   We met at 9:30 and I just got home at 5.   Time for some couch time!


Hope everyone is having a good weekend!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HI and Hammered.

Great job on 10.5 Kat

Yay for tapper Ronda. Glad you had a good time at WDW.

Still in spreakbreak he!! at work, will be for the next week.
then again at the end of April. So what is a girl to do  drink
Had a new drink, Nuvo something with lemon. YUMMY!!!!!

Had a 2.5 mile run today, great pace 13:30 did not walk a step, wanted to go for 3.1 but turned the couner and the wind I just could not go anymore.
Got new counters today and after some drama that look great.

Hope the show is going well Nancy.

I drank way to much.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Ronda93 said:


> Kelly - The late Dr. George Sheehan, a best-selling author from the 1970s running boom, once wrote that the difference between a runner and a jogger was a signature on a race application.
> 
> Ronda



Um, is he famous?  Really?  Like not just in my area famous?  I'm not being dumb, I really thought only people who lived in my county and ran knew of him!  They do a 5k in my town in his honor and it's the biggest, must do race of the season for all the runners here.  I have never done it, because it's a REAL runner race.  Kwim?


Ronda - sounds like a fab trip!!!!


Ladies, I have to declare thread bankruptcy.  Anything major I need a tutorial on?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

GOOD MORNING GODDESSES! 

*I'm back.  Off to the gym for the first time in over a week and a half  Lots of catching up to do.*


----------



## Ronda93

Liz said:
			
		

> Um, is he famous? Really?



I've heard the phrase and googled it for attribution.  I think I lifted this from about.com.  Yup, famous!

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

6 more babies yesterday while I was at drama.

Papa, Quebec, Romeo, Sierra, Tango & Uniform.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Of course there were 6 babies born while you were away from the house.  OF COURSE.    OMG, are the alphabet names still working for gender?  Poor Uniform!  

Hi everyone--will comment to all when I can.  Busy, busy for another couple of weeks.  Then a two week slow down.  Then all Hell breaks loose when May gets here.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Wait!  Did you hear that noise?  The really loud one?  Sounded kind of like a baby elephant sitting on your car?

Yes?

No worries.  Just me getting back on the wagon.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Ronda93 said:


> I've heard the phrase and googled it for attribution.  I think I lifted this from about.com.  Yup, famous!
> 
> Ronda



Very cool!  I thought he was just local famous - you know people that you make a big deal of at home, but no one knows anywhere else?  

I should so do that race.


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> Wait!  Did you hear that noise?  The really loud one?  Sounded kind of like a baby elephant sitting on your car?
> 
> Yes?
> 
> No worries.  Just me getting back on the wagon.



Welcome!!  In spite of the large hippo already here, there is plenty of room!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

HockeyKat said:


> Welcome!!  In spite of the large hippo already here, there is plenty of room!



Thanks, Kat!  

We should so post our skinny pic together, and paste it on our fridges!!!

Okay, I'm off to bed.  Can't eat anymore food tonight, so I have to sleep.  Ugh.  

Tomorrow, I darken the door of the gym!  (To workout, not just sit in the hot tub!)


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Trying to catch up here, really...

And Lisa!  Do I have some pics to show you!  You are gonna flip. out.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Crickets!!!

Hello out there?  Anyone?

So day two of tracking.  My word, I hate this.  Sinus infection moving in and it must get lost.  Now.  Vitamin D and C to be ingested pronto.

My goal is to track until Memorial Day.  

Track.  Not lose X amount, or eat perfectly, or even stay on points all the time.  Just track.  I needed a small goal.

How is everyone else's Tuesday?


----------



## HockeyKat

Hi!  

Yay for tracking!  I am doing the same.  My goal is to track and stay on my running training plan until the May 15th half.   I might not wind up perfect but at least I will know why.  

Sick as a dog today... bad tummy, achy, fevery, sore throat.   Hopefully it passes soon.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

:





HockeyKat said:


> Welcome!!  In spite of the large hippo already here, there is plenty of room!



This Whale is also in there.

Feel better soon kat 

Did Jillian last night, wanted to run today but I could not, unless I do dreadmill, so its off to elliptical

Alexa wants to post some smiles....


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi Alexa!  

Kat, feel better soon.  I am crossing my fingers for a illness related weight loss for you.  Channeling Cutie here!

Jo, good for you for exercising!  

I can't wait to make it to next Monday.  Just one week of tracking is good. I should stop whining.  At least I have legs!


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> 6 more babies yesterday while I was at drama.
> 
> Papa, Quebec, Romeo, Sierra, Tango & Uniform.



Quebec.  OMG.   





SeptemberGirl said:


> Wait!  Did you hear that noise?  The really loud one?  Sounded kind of like a baby elephant sitting on your car?
> 
> Yes?
> 
> No worries.  Just me getting back on the wagon.





HockeyKat said:


> Welcome!!  In spite of the large hippo already here, there is plenty of room!





cantwaitvaca09 said:


> :
> 
> This Whale is also in there.



Hmmm, let me see.  Stop it.  Stop it and let's go with STOP IT.   .  Don't piss me off.  

(And two of you better not share that crap with the wee ones. Wait that came out harsh let me rephrase: I know you're not saying that in front of them - just thinking they are such sponges regardless.  Yes, I unfortunately am not a mother and should shut the heck up. Like now!!!   Okay, off my soapbox.)

But I was thinking this week that three of us - well I shouldn't speak for you Kat - I know Liz and I for sure - we have learned a lovely and important lesson - love where we are.  Because I was looking at my lowest on this thread and I KNOW I NEVER EVER appreciated it. Not at all.  Never took it in.   I just looked at where I wasn't and that's wrong.  Totally.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Trying to catch up here, really...
> 
> And Lisa!  Do I have some pics to show you!  You are gonna flip. out.



OMG, if there is now a vault in that place - well I'm running to the border.    CAN NOT WAIT!!!

Kat - feel better soon - that sucks.

Got my hair cut for the first time in crap six months easy.  Same.  Aveda school.  BUT MY LORD - I was at the absolute beginner level (there's three levels of training) this time and my appointment was at one and I was out at almost four - for a hair cut!  .  But they have to start somewhere, eh?  It's too long - I can't believe I'm saying this - but it's become a tad too long.  

Six days of working out.  HEAVEN.    Heaven because it was taken away from me for so long.

Karen????  

Nathan is doing FANTASTIC so far.  He has begun working out.  He was a university athlete and could do nada for years.  So thrilled.

Still down about the bidding wars/multiiple offers - very very close to being shut out of downtown. Very close - let's pray it doesn't jump a bit.  Let's pray.....


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy - I would love to hear more about everything.  The costumes - oh the costumes looked FANTASTIC.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

crossing my fingers for your bidding war lisa.
So happy to hear that both you and Nathan are doing well. Still amazed by what you did!


----------



## lisaviolet

Oh and I see Dr. Snatch and Grab tomorrow.  So not a fan of this last minute cutter     I dislike him - he's totally pompous and obnoxious - I don't want to go but I want to have okay - the backup for insurance I mean -  to cross the da@n border at least.


----------



## lisaviolet

I forgot this Jo:

Hi Alexa!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

I am someone who gets a cold every two seconds - I honestly think it's because I touch my face/eyes/mouth ALL THE TIME.

However, this year I don't think I had one MAJOR cold.  I think truly think it might be the cod liver oil     I took it for my skin and vitamin d etc but hmmmm.  

Yummy!!!  SO yummy.


----------



## lisaviolet

Weird disboards.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*gah.  Amish girl broke her mouse  Hate not having a mouse. 

I had a Gremlin moment the other night at the show.  Stephen's cousin was there with her 1 year old, who knows only 2 signs.  "more" and "silly"   So when he wants more of something that makes him happy he signs "more silly"  (I'm easily amused.  I know.)*



3DisneyKids said:


> Of course there were 6 babies born while you were away from the house.  OF COURSE.    OMG, are the alphabet names still working for gender?  Poor Uniform!



*umm..not so much.  Oscar and Romeo are both girls.   I'm really hoping that Whiskey and Zulu are girls though - I love those names*



SeptemberGirl said:


> Wait!  Did you hear that noise?  The really loud one?  Sounded kind of like a baby elephant sitting on your car?
> 
> Yes?
> 
> No worries.  Just me getting back on the wagon.



*I'm struggling to get back on myself.  Today I realized that I've been allowing my taste buds to make all the decisions on my food.  And those stupid, selfish tastebuds aren't allowing my brain or my stomach to have any input at all.  So.  I've decided my tastebuds are hereby fired  * 



SeptemberGirl said:


> My goal is to track until Memorial Day.
> 
> Track.  Not lose X amount, or eat perfectly, or even stay on points all the time.  Just track.  I needed a small goal.



*Perfect goal Liz. *



lisaviolet said:


> Nancy - I would love to hear more about everything.  The costumes - oh the costumes looked FANTASTIC.



*Thanks Lisa!  I've got 488 amazing pictures!  I'm not going to put any of them on FB right now, because the drama club is selling the cd as a fundraiser - but I'll throw a few up here soon.*



lisaviolet said:


> Oh and I see Dr. Snatch and Grab tomorrow.  So not a fan of this last minute cutter     I dislike him - he's totally pompous and obnoxious - I don't want to go but I want to have okay - the backup for insurance I mean -  to cross the da@n border at least.



*Good luck with ol' Doc S&G  Glad to hear that you are working out and feeling good!  Now, to win your bidding war!*


----------



## Ronda93

I guess this is taper madness.  I checked off every run on my plan like clockwork for months.  At Disney last week I wore my Teva sandals in the park and then to Typhoon Lagoon.  I could feel the bottom of my foot start to get hot.  When I did the Disney half in 2010 I was reduced to walking the last few miles due to deep, deep blisters on the balls of both feet.  This is how the beginning of that felt.  I'm thinking NO, not now!  Please not now.  I lotioned my feet.  Talked to them.  My run the next morning was a planned 5.  I stopped at 3.  It wasn't that painful, but I don't want it to get any worse.  

For that day in the park I put duct tape on the soles of my feet behind the toes.  Worked like magic!  The sock slid over the skin and the dish ran away with the spoon!  I used duct tape again on my long run Saturday - 10 miles.  Felt good.  Yesterday was 5 again and I headed for the TM without the tape.  I quit at 4 as the heat was starting to build.  

What seems to happen is the skin moves with the sock or shoe in the case of the Tevas- so it's not a surface blister.  Instead the skin moves over the deeper tissues and that's where the blister forms.  Last year I could feel these deep dimples and see the outline.  It was two months before the blisters "worked" their way to the top.  I've got 11 days to the race.  It will be all duct tape, all the time.  Hey, it works!  And for a taper purchase it's pretty cheap.  Although I am eyeing the FR60 Kat. 

I also brought a cold home from Florida.  It's ending quickly though.  It seems like I meet new viruses and invite them home.  No one is happy with that!

I have four more runs and then a marathon.   All at the same time.

Ronda


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I'm here!  TOTALLY not caught up, and up to my ears in petsitting-spring-break-madness!  It's been cold, snowy, & rainy, I'm coughing still, had dogs run off on me...it's just insane!  But I'm still here!  Kinda.


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning!  Crazy busy at work.  Tracking daily and fitting exercise in when I can (mostly on weekends ot

I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

lisaviolet said:


> Hmmm, let me see.  Stop it.  Stop it and let's go with STOP IT.   .  Don't piss me off.
> 
> (And two of you better not share that crap with the wee ones. Wait that came out harsh let me rephrase: I know you're not saying that in front of them - just thinking they are such sponges regardless.  Yes, I unfortunately am not a mother and should shut the heck up. Like now!!!   Okay, off my soapbox.)
> 
> But I was thinking this week that three of us - well I shouldn't speak for you Kat - I know Liz and I for sure - we have learned a lovely and important lesson - love where we are.  Because I was looking at my lowest on this thread and I KNOW I NEVER EVER appreciated it. Not at all.  Never took it in.   I just looked at where I wasn't and that's wrong.  Totally.
> 
> 
> Got my hair cut for the first time in crap six months easy.  Same.  Aveda school.  BUT MY LORD - I was at the absolute beginner level (there's three levels of training) this time and my appointment was at one and I was out at almost four - for a hair cut!  .  But they have to start somewhere, eh?  It's too long - I can't believe I'm saying this - but it's become a tad too long.
> 
> Six days of working out.  HEAVEN.    Heaven because it was taken away from me for so long.
> 
> Nathan is doing FANTASTIC so far.  He has begun working out.  He was a university athlete and could do nada for years.  So thrilled.
> 
> Still down about the bidding wars/multiiple offers - very very close to being shut out of downtown. Very close - let's pray it doesn't jump a bit.  Let's pray.....



If you notice, I didn't say I was the elephant...just that the sound of my getting on the wagon was akin to an elephant crushing a car.  Momentous!  

I know that makes you crazy.  And you are right about loving ourselves at any size.  I don't hate myself this size.  I just want to weigh less.  I want to be able to run and have it be easier.  If it was socially acceptable, I'd probably just be fat.  Honestly.  

That's really great that you are exercising and loving it, and really great that Nathan is doing so well!

Your home search sounds like an HGTV program - Bidding War! Toronto.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> I had a Gremlin moment the other night at the show.  Stephen's cousin was there with her 1 year old, who knows only 2 signs.  "more" and "silly"   So when he wants more of something that makes him happy he signs "more silly"  (I'm easily amused.  I know.)*
> 
> 
> *I'm struggling to get back on myself.  Today I realized that I've been allowing my taste buds to make all the decisions on my food.  And those stupid, selfish tastebuds aren't allowing my brain or my stomach to have any input at all.  So.  I've decided my tastebuds are hereby fired  *
> 
> 
> 
> *Perfect goal Liz. *
> 
> [/COLOR]



Gremlins!  

Tell me about the tastebuds.  They like junk?  Hmm.  See, mine like freshly prepared loveliness and then my brain is like, OMG are you for real?  Like I have time for that?  Here - have a cheeto and shut it.  

I'm kidding, I never buy Cheetos.  

Have I mentioned I hate tracking?  I used to LOVE it.  I need to switch back with Erika FAST. 




Ronda93 said:


> I guess this is taper madness.  I checked off every run on my plan like clockwork for months.  At Disney last week I wore my Teva sandals in the park and then to Typhoon Lagoon.  I could feel the bottom of my foot start to get hot.  When I did the Disney half in 2010 I was reduced to walking the last few miles due to deep, deep blisters on the balls of both feet.  This is how the beginning of that felt.  I'm thinking NO, not now!  Please not now.  I lotioned my feet.  Talked to them.  My run the next morning was a planned 5.  I stopped at 3.  It wasn't that painful, but I don't want it to get any worse.
> 
> For that day in the park I put duct tape on the soles of my feet behind the toes.  Worked like magic!  The sock slid over the skin and the dish ran away with the spoon!  I used duct tape again on my long run Saturday - 10 miles.  Felt good.  Yesterday was 5 again and I headed for the TM without the tape.  I quit at 4 as the heat was starting to build.
> 
> What seems to happen is the skin moves with the sock or shoe in the case of the Tevas- so it's not a surface blister.  Instead the skin moves over the deeper tissues and that's where the blister forms.  Last year I could feel these deep dimples and see the outline.  It was two months before the blisters "worked" their way to the top.  I've got 11 days to the race.  It will be all duct tape, all the time.  Hey, it works!  And for a taper purchase it's pretty cheap.  Although I am eyeing the FR60 Kat.
> 
> I also brought a cold home from Florida.  It's ending quickly though.  It seems like I meet new viruses and invite them home.  No one is happy with that!
> 
> I have four more runs and then a marathon.   All at the same time.
> 
> Ronda



Oh my goodness. Your feet!  That's where I get blisters.  Why oh why do they show up there???  The non surface, deep ones are interesting.  What is the cause/theory on that? Just miles?  


Hi EE, and Kelly, and Karen (pet sitting!) and Rob - you still with us, Rob?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> I have four more runs and then a marathon.   All at the same time.



*Definitely  all at the same time  You are going to do GREAT!  Totally prepared.

I too am finding this "duct tape" thing very interesting.  Curious - what kind of socks do you wear when you run?  I adore my dual layer socks, and have pretty much eliminated blister issues with them.  However, every now and then I do get a tender spot pretty much the same as you described.*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I'm here!  TOTALLY not caught up, and up to my ears in petsitting-spring-break-madness!  It's been cold, snowy, & rainy, I'm coughing still, had dogs run off on me...it's just insane!  But I'm still here!  Kinda.



*Ugh!  Still coughing.  yuck!  I am so over the snow.  We have just a teensy bit left here and there, which is the good news.  The bad news is there is a winter storm warning for Thursday into Friday. <grrr> 

What kinds of pets are you currently caring for?*



SeptemberGirl said:


> Tell me about the tastebuds.  They like junk?  Hmm.  See, mine like freshly prepared loveliness and then my brain is like, OMG are you for real?  Like I have time for that?  Here - have a cheeto and shut it.
> 
> I'm kidding, I never buy Cheetos.



*Tastebuds.  They crave all kinds of things.  Lately it's been lots of salty/fatty.  Fritos. Tortilla chips. Potato chips. Then it's the quick switch to sweet.  Cake (why is in the house you ask?  Good question.)  Ice cream.  Chocolates of any kind.  I've been eating because my taste buds are screaming for something, not because I'm actually hungry.  Bad, bad, bad habits creeping back into my life 

I did get to the gym this morning, and so far I've made good healthy food choices.  But give me time. it's not even 10:30 yet *


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Tastebuds.  They crave all kinds of things.  Lately it's been lots of salty/fatty.  Fritos. Tortilla chips. Potato chips. Then it's the quick switch to sweet.  Cake (why is in the house you ask?  Good question.)  Ice cream.  Chocolates of any kind.  I've been eating because my taste buds are screaming for something, not because I'm actually hungry.  Bad, bad, bad habits creeping back into my life
> 
> I did get to the gym this morning, and so far I've made good healthy food choices.  But give me time. it's not even 10:30 yet *




Maybe we could get your tastebuds and my crazy brain together and send them away? On a little vacation?

So far an orange, water with lemon, and almonds.  

F#cking healthy!  

I DID turn down a cheesebread thing from Dunkin Donuts.  Go me!  I don't know what those things are called but they taste like giant cheese straws, you know those Southern finger foods?  Yum.

Also, I had a slightly insane conversation with my husband which involved me quizzing him about how I looked at various weights.  Crazy. Girl.

But the long and short of it is I'm going for a weight I feel most comfortable at, just a normal weight.  Not thin.  Just normal.  Just what I could do and live with and then if I want to go down from there, so be it.  (Which is actually what I did when I lost 80lbs, but at that same weight I was addicted to the weight loss and kept losing.  We'll see this time.)


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Also, I had a slightly insane conversation with my husband which involved me quizzing him about how I looked at various weights.  Crazy. Girl.



*I once spent the better part of a Disney vacation making Stephen find people in the crowd whose body looked like mine. So, yes, I *get* your brand of crazy. 

And I understand the addicted to weight loss.  When I lost my weight and was at my all-time lowest (which is 15 lbs less than I am now ) I literally feared food.  Not *all* food - but I basically ate the same thing day after day and was afraid to vary.  While my body was thin and healthy my head was not. Sadly, at the moment neither my head nor my body is in that healthy place that I so desire.  *


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> *I once spent the better part of a Disney vacation making Stephen find people in the crowd whose body looked like mine. So, yes, I *get* your brand of crazy.
> 
> And I understand the addicted to weight loss.  When I lost my weight and was at my all-time lowest (which is 15 lbs less than I am now ) I literally feared food.  Not *all* food - but I basically ate the same thing day after day and was afraid to vary.  While my body was thin and healthy my head was not. Sadly, at the moment neither my head nor my body is in that healthy place that I so desire.  *



Ah, Nancy, I love you.    New magnet for the fridge: "Chance made us thread-mates, crazy made us friends".

I have to be thankful for my healthy body.  Seriously thankful.  You know, I see people every single working day in pain.  All day long, for six hours, that's what I see.  And I never stop to think, WOW Liz, you got off lucky girl.  Sure, I have weight to lose.  But I have no major health problems at all.  Nothing.  

So I'm going to shut up and be thankful about that today.  Remind me, okay?  Nancy, Lisa, E, EE, Amy, Kat, Paula, Karen, Ronda, Kelly, Jo, Megan, Rob wherever you are...all of you...

Am I missing anyone?  That's our roll call, right? So sorry if I am!!! 

Okay, onto a question.  So I've got this job here, which I love.   Like I love Nancy!  But here is what it means.  

Mr. 36 leaves at 5:30am every day, gets home at 7pm.  I get kid to school, work 8-2, no breaks (and I mean I pee once a day at 1pm, and that's it!), then pick up kid.  After school activities, ranging from 3-5 depending on the day.  Homework.  Bath, laundry, chores.  Dinner at 7pm so we all eat together.  Bedtime for child 8pm.  I collapse at about that time every night.  TV, book, zone out.

Don't get me wrong, I think that's a fantastic life.  I do the bulk of childcare, cooking, cleaning, and errand running, but I am happy with that. And Mr 36 is totally willing to do any and all of that, schedule permitting.  And sometimes I slack off and you know, READ instead of clean the stove while homework is being done.  

Problems: Eating at work and exercise.

Work is 8-2 which means it's breakfast and lunch there.  Now the thing is, I don't get breaks.  At all.  I am the woman behind the desk at reception who answers the phones and makes your appts and takes your money.  BUT I am also the one who brings you back and cleans your room.  So front and back girl.  Thus everything I do is on display (what I eat, drink, etc) and there's no big sit down. It's up and down.  I'm Catholic, so it's like Catholic Mass.  

Also, nothing can smell or be too foody because, eww gross for clients.  

I usually manage breakfast okay.  Almonds, fruit.  Water or coffee.  Bad but I try to pour it into a non coffee looking mug.  (Wellness and all!)  Lunch SUCKS.  It's impossible to sit and actually eat.  Anything I eat has to be consumed quickly, so I:

1. Order in soup or a sandwich.  
Pros: tends not to stink, I get to eat, always delicious.  
Cons: costs money, need to eat quickly, I don't always make the best choices.

2. Bring something: 
Pros: I get to eat, Cheaper.  
Cons: hard to heat up or make food because of timing, clients, and smells.  Not always filling. Takes planning.

3. Wait until 2:30pm when I get home 
Pros: um, none.  Easy? 
Cons: I'm starving and I eat whatever comes the quickest at home.

So basically I spend my day having to pee and with a slight headache from not eating.  Now, if I could just chow Snickers bars and that was good for me, I'd be okay.   But as it is, I feel caught.  I do order in and I do bring food and I do skip, depending on how harried my day is, and unless I hit it just right, it's hard.  Skipping flat out sucks.  Eating a granola bar to tide me over sucks.  But less than not eating.  Ordering in is great if I am focused and only order the right thing. But that's hard and I hate spending the money.  

I'm not sure what the perfect thing to bring would be.  Frozen entrees take cooking and I find they don't feel like real food to me.  Salads take work at home, but they are good - if I spend the time to really make them and get the protein in and all.  Hard to eat at my desk, though.  Sandwiches I rarely make at home, but I could.  I love bringing homemade pasta salad and quinoa and beans, but you can't bring that every day without dying of boredom.  If I made homemade soup, that would be great.  Soup is easy to eat here. But yeah, then that would be my fulltime job!  And I can't really heat it up here.

What do you all do for lunch?  Any suggestions?  I really need help.

Part two, exercise issues, to come!


----------



## adsrtw

Liz - Queen of desk dining checking in.

Here are some things that I do (40 hungry agents smelling food is a bad thing).
Boiled eggwhites (hate the yolk unless they are deviled )
Veggies like celery, bell pepper, tomatoes etc.
Fresh fruit (blueberries, strawberries etc)
Strong flavored cheese cubes - no I dont mean limberger.  Think pepper cheese or a smoked gouda.
wasa crackers 
soy nuts
yogurt 

I will pack up a few fruit & veggies with a protein, but change it up enough for variety.   I also keep quality bars like Kashi at my desk.


----------



## Ronda93

Blisters.... I wear Wright Socks.  I don't have trouble with blisters in the normal sense - on the surface, fill, pop.  The ones I developed last year were from DOING SOMETHING NEW ON RACE DAY.  Dammit, don't do that.

I put on an extra pair of thin, not particularly high quality knee-high socks and put the Wright Socks over them.  It was cold.  The first sock stuck to the skin and the next pair of socks didn't slide over the first pair.  I think the skin slides back and forth over the deeper tissue.  That shear pressure is usually on the surface, but in this case the top of the skin is moving with the sock and the action is deeper.

I think the Teva's did the same thing.  The skin surface sticks to the shoe's insole and then moves against the deeper tissue.  It's a distinct type of heat.  This is the only other time I've felt it brewing and I wanted to put a stop to it.  

The duct tape is providing slickness so the sock slides over the skin and the skin "stays put" relative to the fat/muscle below.  

That's my theory at least.  And the tape helps.  Just an oval patch behind my toes.  Got me through DHS and I did ten miles Saturday with no problems.  

Ronda


----------



## Ronda93

Nancy - I laughed at making S point out your body in the crowd.  I did something similar to DGF a couple of weeks ago, we saw a woman jogging and I said, "I want to look like that" meaning the stride.  She said "you do, but thinner".  Really?  Cool.

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> *I once spent the better part of a Disney vacation making Stephen find people in the crowd whose body looked like mine. So, yes, I *get* your brand of crazy.
> *



OMG I have so done this.   Both D and I go, am I as big as him/her?    Yup, crazy.  



Liz, desk dining.   I do it most days as well but I don't care about the stinky or time-consuming parts.   I usually do a pita wrap and a large salad - keep the makings here and make it at my desk and eat it.   Stinky and time-consuming, so won't help you.   

Have you thought about meal replacement bars or shakes?   Something high in protein, easy and portable...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*I have a similar food dilema at work.

I'm in the kitchen, yes.  But the kitchen IS the business.  I answer the phone, I wait on costumers.  People love it because they can stand there and watch us cook.  It makes them feel special - like they are at Grandma's house and she's cooking up a storm just for them.

Things are constantly in the oven, on the stove, etc.  I almost never get to sit and eat.  Typically it's a few bites here and there (then washing my hands for the zillionth time after each graze moment).  We do have a microwave, so sometimes I bring food to be heated.  BUT.  That can be hard because if I'm heating up some spaghetti and meatballs, the customers will want it.  Then it looks awkward if I'm eating food other than what I'm preparing.  Because if *I* won't eat whatever it is I'm making that day, why should they buy it, kwim?

Salads are good.  I like to chop up a whole pepper, an entire cucumber, shred a carrot, etc and put them each in their own little Tupperware container in my fridge.  It's like my own personal salad bar.  Each day I'll just dump a little of whatever I feel like into my salad container and mix it up fresh.  Add turkey or leftover chicken (I avoid tuna because of the smell), seeds, chickpeas - whatever.

I also like the bagel thins. I make a sandwich with ham or turkey, Cabot 50% reduced fat cheddar slice, lettuce, tomato.  Yum.  Soy chips or nuts, fruit.  Carrots, grape tomatoes or celery.  I eat a LOT.  Perhaps that's why I don't lose weight  But because I'm around yum-o food all day I have to have plenty of healthy to nosh on or I'll be grabbing warm gooey chocolate chip cookies. Or rolls.  Or cinnamon buns.  Or....you get the idea  *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Blisters.... I wear Wright Socks.  I don't have trouble with blisters in the normal sense - on the surface, fill, pop.  The ones I developed last year were from DOING SOMETHING NEW ON RACE DAY.  Dammit, don't do that.



*So, so very true.  What a cruddy lesson to learn though.  Glad the duct tape system is working!  Endurance athlete wear duct tape *



Ronda93 said:


> Nancy - I laughed at making S point out your body in the crowd.  I did something similar to DGF a couple of weeks ago, we saw a woman jogging and I said, "I want to look like that" meaning the stride.  She said "you do, but thinner".  Really?  Cool.
> 
> Ronda



* That is AWESOME!*


----------



## adsrtw

We interrupt this normal work day for a little Bicycle Race.  I bet you know the words, so sing it with me.

Can you tell I needed a break?  It is still freezing here - colder at my desk than it is 20 feet away.  Skirt weather next week!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I started singing it before you even said to  I even listened to that song this morning while I was (can you guess?) riding the bike at the gym


----------



## adsrtw

Nancy - I also walked this way with Steven.


----------



## lisaviolet

Hi,

Back from Dr. Snatch and Grab.  Had more blood and urine.  Lord I thought I was finished!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  KDFjdlskjfalkdfjlasdk.  Anyway total coincidence Nathan was there at the hospital (and it's a massive hospital) - he was having an ultrasound b/c he's retaining water in certain areas and they just want to make sure it's his meds only .  Sighing, I'm sure everything is okay.  

Liz - I know.  If there is anyone in this world that I know likes herself - it's you.     And please know I don't think there's a darn thing wrong with wanting more - and feeling more confortable etc.- if I did I should just get the he!! off this thread.   Especially feeling more confortable - I SO get that.  .   I'm sorry I come across that way.  But of course I HATE put down words to ourselves - just hate it.  

But I really liked looking at my lowest picture and remembering how obsessed I was at NOT being under 200- totally looked at where I wasn't -  and I looked and felt fabulous.  Never ever again will I feel that way - lessen in front of me and learned.  

A great thing is I didn't look at the picture and beat myself up because I'm above that weight.  That's a wonderful thing.  I just said "when I'm there again I will not beat it up again".  

And I guess that's it - I wish for all of us that we could want more if that's rational BUT want it with cheering where we are.  That's it I guess.  For me and this is for me only I don't mean to offend - my weight has been off for years and years - yes I've gone up a bit here and there - nothing major - but the reason I've kept all this weight off for this long - for me - I believe it has been about not beating myself up.  

In the past I would never celebrate years of maintaining a weight loss - I would have beaten myself up about where I'm not and that I've gained a small part back.  Especially about where I'm not.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *gah.  Amish girl broke her mouse  Hate not having a mouse.
> 
> I had a Gremlin moment the other night at the show.  Stephen's cousin was there with her 1 year old, who knows only 2 signs.  "more" and "silly"   So when he wants more of something that makes him happy he signs "more silly"  (I'm easily amused.  I know.)*
> 
> 
> 
> *umm..not so much.  Oscar and Romeo are both girls.   I'm really hoping that Whiskey and Zulu are girls though - I love those names*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm struggling to get back on myself.  Today I realized that I've been allowing my taste buds to make all the decisions on my food.  And those stupid, selfish tastebuds aren't allowing my brain or my stomach to have any input at all.  So.  I've decided my tastebuds are hereby fired  *
> 
> 
> 
> *Perfect goal Liz. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks Lisa!  I've got 488 amazing pictures!  I'm not going to put any of them on FB right now, because the drama club is selling the cd as a fundraiser - but I'll throw a few up here soon.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Good luck with ol' Doc S&G  Glad to hear that you are working out and feeling good!  Now, to win your bidding war!*



Nancy, I'm so confused.  Didn't I see some FB pictures already?  Are they someone else's - must be.  I'm so confused.  



Ronda93 said:


> I guess this is taper madness.  I checked off every run on my plan like clockwork for months.  At Disney last week I wore my Teva sandals in the park and then to Typhoon Lagoon.  I could feel the bottom of my foot start to get hot.  When I did the Disney half in 2010 I was reduced to walking the last few miles due to deep, deep blisters on the balls of both feet.  This is how the beginning of that felt.  I'm thinking NO, not now!  Please not now.  I lotioned my feet.  Talked to them.  My run the next morning was a planned 5.  I stopped at 3.  It wasn't that painful, but I don't want it to get any worse.
> 
> For that day in the park I put duct tape on the soles of my feet behind the toes.  Worked like magic!  The sock slid over the skin and the dish ran away with the spoon!  I used duct tape again on my long run Saturday - 10 miles.  Felt good.  Yesterday was 5 again and I headed for the TM without the tape.  I quit at 4 as the heat was starting to build.
> 
> What seems to happen is the skin moves with the sock or shoe in the case of the Tevas- so it's not a surface blister.  Instead the skin moves over the deeper tissues and that's where the blister forms.  Last year I could feel these deep dimples and see the outline.  It was two months before the blisters "worked" their way to the top.  I've got 11 days to the race.  It will be all duct tape, all the time.  Hey, it works!  And for a taper purchase it's pretty cheap.  Although I am eyeing the FR60 Kat.
> 
> I also brought a cold home from Florida.  It's ending quickly though.  It seems like I meet new viruses and invite them home.  No one is happy with that!
> 
> I have four more runs and then a marathon.   All at the same time.
> 
> Ronda



Four more runs?  Already.  Holy cow.  Can't wait.  



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I'm here!  TOTALLY not caught up, and up to my ears in petsitting-spring-break-madness!  It's been cold, snowy, & rainy, I'm coughing still, had dogs run off on me...it's just insane!  But I'm still here!  Kinda.



Yuck on cold, snowy and rainy.  Here's to some temperatures from two weeks ago.....



adsrtw said:


> Good morning!  Crazy busy at work.  Tracking daily and fitting exercise in when I can (mostly on weekends ot
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great day.



Hi Amiee!


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda93 said:


> Nancy - I laughed at making S point out your body in the crowd.  I did something similar to DGF a couple of weeks ago, we saw a woman jogging and I said, "I want to look like that" meaning the stride.  She said "you do, but thinner".  Really?  Cool.
> 
> Ronda



I LOVE it!!!    That's a great moment.


----------



## adsrtw

Hi Lisa!  I hope Nathan is ok.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Hi Lisa!  I hope Nathan is ok.



I'm sure he is - I guess I was a tad taken aback b/c his face was a *bit* puffy again - nowhere near where he was when he was very ill - but it made me paranoid.  He takes many many anti-rejection pills so that could be it easily - side effect.  Thanks Amiee.  I should learn to not let my mind wander.  Like that will ever happen.     It's just me I'm sure.  The changes on the positive end are fantastic and comforting.

EDIT: I just read about a transplant recipient where the drugs made her have moon face after surgery.  So Lisa is merely thinking TOO MUCH.  What a surprise.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

lisaviolet said:


> I forgot this Jo:
> 
> Hi Alexa!!!!



thank you lisa for the message i like you


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> thank you lisa for the message i like you



Hey Ms. Alexa!!!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda93 said:


> I guess this is taper madness.  I checked off every run on my plan like clockwork for months.  At Disney last week I wore my Teva sandals in the park and then to Typhoon Lagoon.  I could feel the bottom of my foot start to get hot.  When I did the Disney half in 2010 I was reduced to walking the last few miles due to deep, deep blisters on the balls of both feet.  This is how the beginning of that felt.  I'm thinking NO, not now!  Please not now.  I lotioned my feet.  Talked to them.  My run the next morning was a planned 5.  I stopped at 3.  It wasn't that painful, but I don't want it to get any worse.
> 
> For that day in the park I put duct tape on the soles of my feet behind the toes.  Worked like magic!  The sock slid over the skin and the dish ran away with the spoon!  I used duct tape again on my long run Saturday - 10 miles.  Felt good.  Yesterday was 5 again and I headed for the TM without the tape.  I quit at 4 as the heat was starting to build.
> 
> What seems to happen is the skin moves with the sock or shoe in the case of the Tevas- so it's not a surface blister.  Instead the skin moves over the deeper tissues and that's where the blister forms.  Last year I could feel these deep dimples and see the outline.  It was two months before the blisters "worked" their way to the top.  I've got 11 days to the race.  It will be all duct tape, all the time.  Hey, it works!  And for a taper purchase it's pretty cheap.  Although I am eyeing the FR60 Kat.
> 
> I also brought a cold home from Florida.  It's ending quickly though.  It seems like I meet new viruses and invite them home.  No one is happy with that!
> 
> I have four more runs and then a marathon.   All at the same time.
> 
> Ronda



Ronda, I am glad the duck tape helped. I don't dare tell DH about that or I would never get new shoes 
I am just in awe of how far you come. just a few weeks from a full.   I can only dream about doing that. 



SeptemberGirl said:


> Ah, Nancy, I love you.    New magnet for the fridge: "Chance made us thread-mates, crazy made us friends".
> 
> I have to be thankful for my healthy body.  Seriously thankful.  You know, I see people every single working day in pain.  All day long, for six hours, that's what I see.  And I never stop to think, WOW Liz, you got off lucky girl.  Sure, I have weight to lose.  But I have no major health problems at all.  Nothing.
> 
> So I'm going to shut up and be thankful about that today.  Remind me, okay?  Nancy, Lisa, E, EE, Amy, Kat, Paula, Karen, Ronda, Kelly, Jo, Megan, Rob wherever you are...all of you...
> 
> Am I missing anyone?  That's our roll call, right? So sorry if I am!!!
> 
> Okay, onto a question.  So I've got this job here, which I love.   Like I love Nancy!  But here is what it means.
> 
> Mr. 36 leaves at 5:30am every day, gets home at 7pm.  I get kid to school, work 8-2, no breaks (and I mean I pee once a day at 1pm, and that's it!), then pick up kid.  After school activities, ranging from 3-5 depending on the day.  Homework.  Bath, laundry, chores.  Dinner at 7pm so we all eat together.  Bedtime for child 8pm.  I collapse at about that time every night.  TV, book, zone out.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think that's a fantastic life.  I do the bulk of childcare, cooking, cleaning, and errand running, but I am happy with that. And Mr 36 is totally willing to do any and all of that, schedule permitting.  And sometimes I slack off and you know, READ instead of clean the stove while homework is being done.
> 
> Problems: Eating at work and exercise.
> 
> Work is 8-2 which means it's breakfast and lunch there.  Now the thing is, I don't get breaks.  At all.  I am the woman behind the desk at reception who answers the phones and makes your appts and takes your money.  BUT I am also the one who brings you back and cleans your room.  So front and back girl.  Thus everything I do is on display (what I eat, drink, etc) and there's no big sit down. It's up and down.  I'm Catholic, so it's like Catholic Mass.
> 
> Also, nothing can smell or be too foody because, eww gross for clients.
> 
> I usually manage breakfast okay.  Almonds, fruit.  Water or coffee.  Bad but I try to pour it into a non coffee looking mug.  (Wellness and all!)  Lunch SUCKS.  It's impossible to sit and actually eat.  Anything I eat has to be consumed quickly, so I:
> 
> 1. Order in soup or a sandwich.
> Pros: tends not to stink, I get to eat, always delicious.
> Cons: costs money, need to eat quickly, I don't always make the best choices.
> 
> 2. Bring something:
> Pros: I get to eat, Cheaper.
> Cons: hard to heat up or make food because of timing, clients, and smells.  Not always filling. Takes planning.
> 
> 3. Wait until 2:30pm when I get home
> Pros: um, none.  Easy?
> Cons: I'm starving and I eat whatever comes the quickest at home.
> 
> So basically I spend my day having to pee and with a slight headache from not eating.  Now, if I could just chow Snickers bars and that was good for me, I'd be okay.   But as it is, I feel caught.  I do order in and I do bring food and I do skip, depending on how harried my day is, and unless I hit it just right, it's hard.  Skipping flat out sucks.  Eating a granola bar to tide me over sucks.  But less than not eating.  Ordering in is great if I am focused and only order the right thing. But that's hard and I hate spending the money.
> 
> I'm not sure what the perfect thing to bring would be.  Frozen entrees take cooking and I find they don't feel like real food to me.  Salads take work at home, but they are good - if I spend the time to really make them and get the protein in and all.  Hard to eat at my desk, though.  Sandwiches I rarely make at home, but I could.  I love bringing homemade pasta salad and quinoa and beans, but you can't bring that every day without dying of boredom.  If I made homemade soup, that would be great.  Soup is easy to eat here. But yeah, then that would be my fulltime job!  And I can't really heat it up here.
> 
> What do you all do for lunch?  Any suggestions?  I really need help.
> 
> Part two, exercise issues, to come!



Protine shakes/ Bars are my vote, may one of each, I get them at Sams


Lisa, I am the queen of letting my mind wonder and take over. I had a issue with that today, Hope Nate's ok, and stop looking it up on the web.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

So I am just in a funk, I know it has to be PMS, 
I ran on Satruday, Jillian Monday, Elliptical Tuesday.
I wanted to run today, but my run mojo is gone. I just can't deal with the wind/cold right now. The sun is out but its still cold. I tell myself, "self umm  you ran is 19* weather, get  your @SS out there. Myself says back. NO!


This is my brand of crazy

OH, Liz I love Change made us thread-mates, Crazy made us friends.


----------



## lisaviolet

No I wasn't looking it up on the web.   I just happened to find a thread here where someone stated that her face was puffy from meds AFTER the transplant - which is  a great thing to soothe my nutso mind.  Thank you coincidences/sycronicity.


----------



## lisaviolet

Don't erase it Jo.  It's just one of those days.  

You have no idea what some of us have posted here.   

 to you.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

SeptemberGirl said:


> Wait!  Did you hear that noise?  The really loud one?  Sounded kind of like a baby elephant sitting on your car?
> 
> Yes?
> 
> No worries.  Just me getting back on the wagon.



*SO proud of you!  I am here, too!*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

SeptemberGirl said:


> Hi Alexa!
> 
> Kat, feel better soon.  I am crossing my fingers for a illness related weight loss for you.  Channeling Cutie here!



*  SO laughing at this.  YES, a total Cutie thing!*



lisaviolet said:


> OMG, if there is now a vault in that place - well I'm running to the border.    CAN NOT WAIT!!!



*No...no vault!  Yet....  Seriously, there is not one coming.  Just the beam.  And the mats.  This is a pic of the wee one, just for you.*



Ronda93 said:


> I guess this is taper madness.    I've got 11 days to the race.  It will be all duct tape, all the time.  Hey, it works!  And for a taper purchase it's pretty cheap.
> I have four more runs and then a marathon.   All at the same time.
> 
> Ronda



*So glad your trip was such a success!

And yes, taper madness is the worst and you seem to have restrained yourself!  As for the duct tape...it totally works!  All of the gymnasts use it, too!

So excited for your race!  Can we track you?  Or is there a live web feed at the finish?  We want to be there with you!*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

SeptemberGirl said:


> Gremlins!
> 
> Have I mentioned I hate tracking?  I used to LOVE it.  I need to switch back with Erika FAST.



*Gremlin, checking in!  

And as for the tacking switch, I know, right!  I am tracking like a mad woman!    It's the iPhone APP.  It made all the difference for me.*



AKASnowWhite said:


> *I once spent the better part of a Disney vacation making Stephen find people in the crowd whose body looked like mine. So, yes, I *get* your brand of crazy.
> 
> And I understand the addicted to weight loss.  When I lost my weight and was at my all-time lowest (which is 15 lbs less than I am now ) I literally feared food.  Not *all* food - but I basically ate the same thing day after day and was afraid to vary.  While my body was thin and healthy my head was not. Sadly, at the moment neither my head nor my body is in that healthy place that I so desire.  *



*Well, you all know my fear of the scale, right?  Well, that is MY crazy and it is related to what both Liz and Nancy said.  When I was skinny (117!!! And a size 2!) I would weigh myself every day.  And if the scale did not say the right number (I allowed anything 119 and under), then I wouldn't eat until it said the right number.  I would get on the scale every hour or whatever.  And yes, I KNEW then just as I do now that weight naturally fluctuates daily.  So um, yeah.  Unhealthy head.  And that is why I don't weigh regularly now.   I don't want to risk ending up back there.*



adsrtw said:


> Nancy - I also walked this way with Steven.




*Say it with me....Rock me, Steven.*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*OMG!  LOVE, love, love it....Chance made us thread-mates, Crazy made us friends!  YES!

Ok, I am finally all caught up!  I've missed you all and missed being here.  Nothing major going on, just my regular exhausting life.  Which really is going well.  Kids are great, all thriving in school and their various activities.  I am freaking DRIVING the wagon I am doing so well.  Feels great!

The knee...oh the knee!  I had my MRI today.  And about half way through, the radiologist came in and got me out of the tube.  He looked at me and said, "I thought you said you didn't have any metal?"  Um, I don't.  So he was like, come back with me and look at the monitor.  I go back there and there is a large chunk of metal floating around in my knee!  WT F?!!?  I have NO IDEA what it is or how/when it got there.  The only thing I can think is that when I had my very first knee surgery when I was 14, they left something in there and it finally dislodged itself and is floating around causing me grief.  Very weird.

So when the kids got home from school, I had the bright idea to tell Riley to bring me a strong magnet.  Sure enough, the damn thing STUCK to the side of my knee, right where the metal thing showed up on the MRI.  It was HI LAR IOUS.

I go back on Monday for the follow-up with the orthopedist while we figure out what the hell to do about this.

Lisa...you're up next! *


----------



## 3DisneyKids




----------



## lisaviolet

I LOVE it.  .  

Thanks Erika.    Made my night.  

One of the nephews on Jean's side - I will never forget it.  He's 18 now but he was around 2 or 3 at the time and we were at my parents and they were running under the sprinklers and all of sudden Jean and I looked at each other after looking at him and went "what?  Is that a V?"   As in body builder/big time athlete V  - at 2 or 3.  Okay, probably not funny but Kelly reminded me.  

So cute.  Can't wait to hear all about the Queen of the apparatus.  

Cammie?  Riley?  Do they enjoy it at all?


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> *SO proud of you!  I am here, too!*



See the pipsqueak LOVED your story.   



3DisneyKids said:


> *
> 
> 
> Well, you all know my fear of the scale, right?  Well, that is MY crazy and it is related to what both Liz and Nancy said.  When I was skinny (117!!! And a size 2!) I would weigh myself every day.  And if the scale did not say the right number (I allowed anything 119 and under), then I wouldn't eat until it said the right number.  I would get on the scale every hour or whatever.  And yes, I KNEW then just as I do now that weight naturally fluctuates daily.  So um, yeah.  Unhealthy head.  And that is why I don't weigh regularly now.   I don't want to risk ending up back there.
> 
> *


*

Interesting.  I'm enjoying reading these stories.  Well that sounds warped but you know what I mean.  



3DisneyKids said:



OMG!  LOVE, love, love it....Chance made us thread-mates, Crazy made us friends!  YES!

Ok, I am finally all caught up!  I've missed you all and missed being here.  Nothing major going on, just my regular exhausting life.  Which really is going well.  Kids are great, all thriving in school and their various activities.  I am freaking DRIVING the wagon I am doing so well.  Feels great!

The knee...oh the knee!  I had my MRI today.  And about half way through, the radiologist came in and got me out of the tube.  He looked at me and said, "I thought you said you didn't have any medal?"  Um, I don't.  So he was like, come back with me and look at the monitor.  I go back there and there is a large chunk of medal floating around in my knee!  WT F?!!?  I have NO IDEA what it is or how/when it got there.  The only thing I can think is that when I had my very first knee surgery when I was 14, they left something in there and it finally dislodged itself and is floating around causing me grief.  Very weird.

So when the kids got home from school, I had the bright idea to tell Riley to bring me a strong magnet.  Sure enough, the damn thing STUCK to the side of my knee, right where the medal thing showed up on the MRI.  It was HI LAR IOUS.

I go back on Monday for the follow-up with the orthopedist while we figure out what the hell to do about this.

Lisa...you're up next! 

Click to expand...


How strange and interesting and TOTALLY  intriguing.  

Of course you went to grab a magnet.   Of course YOU did.   OMG, you have to be the mom of fun.    The mom of fun.    That's it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh don't do HI LAR IOUS - aksdfjldkfjlasdkjflkdsfjlsdkfjlasd.  Miss her.  

I just don't feel like sleeping tonight.  Sighing, no idea.  But just don't want to.  Hmmm.  Crazy.  Watching Millionaire Matchmaker.    It's late.  Oh wait Chelsea Lately might be on!!!!!*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Nancy, I'm so confused.  Didn't I see some FB pictures already?  Are they someone else's - must be.  I'm so confused.



*I did take a handful of pictures at dress rehearsal and yes, they are on FB.  But one of the dad's who is a *good* photographer took ton of pictures and gave me a cd with 488 photos on it!  Since the drama club is selling this cd as a fundraiser, I don't want to post those pics on FB.  But I'll put a few here.  Tonight hopefully.*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> thank you lisa for the message i like you



*OMG. adorable*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I tell myself, "self umm  you ran is 19* weather, get  your @SS out there. Myself says back. NO!
> 
> *Sorry.  I love the conversation with yourself.  *
> 
> OH, Liz I love Change made us thread-mates, Crazy made us friends.



*me too.  It's t-shirt worthy!*



3DisneyKids said:


> * I am freaking DRIVING the wagon I am doing so well.  Feels great!*




*yeah.  That explains it.  Who let her drive?  No wonder I've fallen out 


Good gravy!  They left ????? something in your knee 25+ years ago? Retrieving it is going to be like opening up a time capsule *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I cannot believe they left something in your knee!!!!!  Or maybe you were abducted by aliens and they put it in there.  

When will this week be over?!?!?  I have cleaned up poop one too many times, chased runaway dogs, and just had to walk home after dropping my car off b/c it keep dying.  I told him he had to have it looked at and finished by mid-day b/c I have more petsitting! I hacked all the way home, but it was probably good for me to walk, thigh still hurting tho.  Grph.

Nancy, I watch all kinds of animals, I've had horses, pigs, parrots...you name it!  It's normally really fun, and although I complain when I have a hard-core holiday week (spring break, Thanksgiving, & xmas usually) I really do enjoy the animals.  I suspect it's like being a grandparent!  I get to go play with them and then I can leave!


----------



## adsrtw

Quick pop in during a working lunch (taco salad no shell with black beans, 2 kinds of peppers and salsa ).  I'm in meeting purgatory today.

Oh Rose and Ashley from Norway are in a marathon this weekend.


----------



## Ronda93

re: runner tracking



> Athlete Tracking
> Starting on April 6, you can sign up to track a participant during the marathon and half marathon races in TWO ways. 1) VIA TEXT: You will be able to track your runner via your US mobile phone and will get text messages during different points of the race. This tracking is open to the first 10,000 follows only and each mobile handset is allowed to follow up to three athletes. This is a FREE service to you, however standard data and text messaging rates may apply. 2) VIA WEB: You will also be able to track your runner online! This service will be available on race day only. Registration links and FAQ's will available during race week.



Interesting they are limiting the text service to the first 10,000.  I don't have my bib number yet.... I'll post it next week.

Should be able to reach the tracking stuff from HERE.
Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> Oh Rose and Ashley from Norway are in a marathon this weekend.



* I thought of Rose this morning.  It was an odd moment (well, what did you expect really? ) that made me smile.  Where are they running?* 



Ronda93 said:


> Interesting they are limiting the text service to the first 10,000.  I don't have my bib number yet.... I'll post it next week.
> 
> Should be able to reach the tracking stuff from HERE.
> Ronda



*Any idea how many participants they are expecting?*


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Lisa - Hi!! Hope Nathan is ok! 

Liz - I eat every day at my desk (although I do go for a walk after!) - my main reason is cost. Its so much cheaper to take lunch to work!
Things I take - Pasta salad, wraps (with chicken, ham, salad, veggies - anything like that), sandwiches, salad bowls - anything like that. The rule they have at work is if its cold you can eat it at your desk, warm then you can't!



3DisneyKids said:


> *Well, you all know my fear of the scale, right?  Well, that is MY crazy and it is related to what both Liz and Nancy said.  When I was skinny (117!!! And a size 2!) I would weigh myself every day.  And if the scale did not say the right number (I allowed anything 119 and under), then I wouldn't eat until it said the right number.  I would get on the scale every hour or whatever.  And yes, I KNEW then just as I do now that weight naturally fluctuates daily.  So um, yeah.  Unhealthy head.  And that is why I don't weigh regularly now.   I don't want to risk ending up back there.*



I can relate to this. So much so that I could have written it! And, as ashamed as I am to admit it - this was very recent. As you all know I got to goal in January - well, for a few weeks after I was just obsessed with staying at goal and weighed myself way too much! Like before and after every meal. I had to get myself out of that bad habit because it was becoming ridiculous!
Now, I just track so I can keep an idea in my head of what Im eating and I get weighed at WW once every 2-3 weeks instead. I do still go to the meetings every week though because my mum still goes. It keeps me honest!

E - I AM going to time my runs for you, but I need to find out how to switch my pedometer from steps to distance 

Nancy, Meg, Kat, Jo, Ronda, Rob, Amy, EE, Everyone - Hi!

ETA - Erika, LOVE the picture of Kelly! She is a little superstar!


----------



## adsrtw

Nancy - I think they are running in Columbus OH.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I have not read everying, but I am just checking in.


----------



## Ronda93

Nancy said:
			
		

> Any idea how many participants they are expecting?



Last year there were about 2,000 full finishers and 11,000 or so for the half.  Now I'm staring at the weather.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Last year there were about 2,000 full finishers and 11,000 or so for the half.  Now I'm staring at the weather.



*the weather is so unpredictable this time of year!  Hope it's the perfect running day for you.  I'd vote for cloudy and on the cool side.   We had a delayed opening for school today due to a slushy mess.  We got about 2" of wet nasty snow.  I'm not complaining though, because a)as late as yesterday they were predicting up to 10" and b)we all needed the extra sleep 

Erika -I was thinking about your bionic knee and it occured to me- do you ever set off the dectors at the airport?*


----------



## adsrtw

Checking in for the morning.  It is just like old times at work.  I'm the only management person on duty until 4pm.  Love it!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Snow day!  Yes, really.  Yes, it's April!  OMG.  Heavy, wet, awful, messy stuff.  And a lot of it.  *sigh*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

lisaviolet said:


> Oh don't do HI LAR IOUS - aksdfjldkfjlasdkjflkdsfjlsdkfjlasd.  Miss her.



*I know, I know.  Me, too.  

How's the house hunting?*



AKASnowWhite said:


> *yeah.  That explains it.  Who let her drive?  No wonder I've fallen out
> 
> *



*I would NEVER throw you off! * 



DisneyGalUK said:


> I can relate to this. So much so that I could have written it! And, as ashamed as I am to admit it - this was very recent. As you all know I got to goal in January - well, for a few weeks after I was just obsessed with staying at goal and weighed myself way too much! Like before and after every meal. I had to get myself out of that bad habit because it was becoming ridiculous!
> Now, I just track so I can keep an idea in my head of what Im eating and I get weighed at WW once every 2-3 weeks instead. I do still go to the meetings every week though because my mum still goes. It keeps me honest!
> 
> E - I AM going to time my runs for you, but I need to find out how to switch my pedometer from steps to distance
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - Erika, LOVE the picture of Kelly! She is a little superstar!



*Glad you are out of that head space!  It isn't a good place to be, eh?  Let us know when the crazy sets in so we can heLP!

And YES, time those runs.  Just ballpark it.  Like 3 miles in how many minutes?  Don't worry about seconds, etc.*



AKASnowWhite said:


> *the weather is so unpredictable this time of year!  Hope it's the perfect running day for you.  I'd vote for cloudy and on the cool side.   We had a delayed opening for school today due to a slushy mess.  We got about 2" of wet nasty snow.  I'm not complaining though, because a)as late as yesterday they were predicting up to 10" and b)we all needed the extra sleep
> 
> Erika -I was thinking about your bionic knee and it occured to me- do you ever set off the dectors at the airport?*



*Yeah, yeah...but WE DID get the 10"!  Bah!

And no, I have never set off metal detectors, so ????*


----------



## lisaviolet

Just saying hi.  Hi!!! 

 Having one of those crappy crappy days....

Oh well - this too shall pass.


----------



## adsrtw

Made my way to lunch.  Kicking myself for no breakfast this am.  Lunch is a sweet potato with grilled chicken with mango marinade and nutmeg.  Side salad from spring mix, peppers and tomato.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hope the day gets better, Lisa!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Wow, E, there is something in your knee? Thats crazy.

Hi Lisa, Hugs  

EE, your lunch sounds yummy, did you make that and bring it with you?

Paula, Ronda, Meg, Kelly, Kat, Liz, Nancy, Karen Hope you all are well
HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## lisaviolet

I'm fine.

Just drained. Saw two more condos tonight and saw them in let me see 10 seconds flat.

And get this - in one the guy/owner was in the shower.    OMG, can you believe that?  I'm finding this more and more - people at home during showings.  But in the shower?    So we can't even see the bathroom.   My SIL (Jean's) said you should have went right in and said, "everything is too small".  

I can't even explain how close we are getting to being shut out.  You would die to see these spaces.  

I am at Jean's brothers.  Why?  I'm like a little vagrant.   Where we are staying - his new GF is coming from Montreal.  I couldn't think of anything more traumatic than being in someone's else's house all weekend that wants to have sex.  

And I forgot to tell you the BS Dr. Snatch and Grab had on his screen about me.  Jean sneaked a peek.  It said Lisa wanted laparascopic but when I explained and she fully understood my method of transplant (the cave man style ) she decided on it.  OMG, what is with this world?  Is everyone crazy?  It should have read "lLisa spent a year avoiding my assinine ways but fate that our laparoscopic doctor Mr. Jack of all trades had to do a liver - well she was mine"

OMG, I am so crazy tonight!!!!!!  And I love it.  

Oh my life.


----------



## lisaviolet

Come on it's Friday night - where are the drunken posts?  And Rose - we never ever got a full explanation people.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Snow day!  Yes, really.  Yes, it's April!  OMG.  Heavy, wet, awful, messy stuff.  And a lot of it.  *sigh*



Yuck.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> *And no, I have never set off metal detectors, so ????*



*wierd.  This whole thing is just wierd.  It should be interesting to hear what the ortho had to say!*



lisaviolet said:


> Just saying hi.  Hi!!!
> 
> Having one of those crappy crappy days....
> 
> Oh well - this too shall pass.







lisaviolet said:


> And get this - in one the guy/owner was in the shower.    OMG, can you believe that?  I'm finding this more and more - people at home during showings.  But in the shower?    So we can't even see the bathroom.   My SIL (Jean's) said you should have went right in and said, "everything is too small".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I forgot to tell you the BS Dr. Snatch and Grab had on his screen about me.  Jean sneaked a peek.  It said Lisa wanted laparascopic but when I explained and she fully understood my method of transplant (the cave man style ) she decided on it.  OMG, what is with this world?  Is everyone crazy?  It should have read "lLisa spent a year avoiding my assinine ways but fate that our laparoscopic doctor Mr. Jack of all trades had to do a liver - well she was mine"



*wow.  What a jerkwad. I think "She decided on it" must be short for "she decided the surgery wasn't going to be delayed another 6 months". *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> *wierd.  This whole thing is just wierd.  It should be interesting to hear what the ortho had to say!*



I know.  I really have no clue what could be going on.  I see the ortho on Monday morning at 8:30, so at least I don't have much longer to wait.

The boys are gone, phew.  I had a whole houseful sleep here last night.  And I love these boys.  Adore them.  And they are always good.  But last night, I don't know.  They were just wild and actually did some damage to the house and some of Riley's stuff.  So I think it will be a while before I have the whole lot of them here again.  Ugh.  And I may have to call one of the other mothers.  Not looking forward to that and being "that" mom.  But I KNOW these boys never act at her house the way her son acted at mine.

Have a great day!  I'm already back from gymnastics and my workout.  Then soccer games this afternoon.  Gymnastics meet tomorrow.


----------



## adsrtw

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> EE, your lunch sounds yummy, did you make that and bring it with you?



Yep!  I made it.  Had some left-over chicken and decided to get creative.  It was yummy.  Next time, I am going to try it with a pile of grilled onions.  

20+ miles on the bike today while chatting and studying.  Best multi-task ever.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oh HELL No.  We never go this long without posting.

Week-end?  How was everyone's?

Suckfest here, but better now.  Nothing major, just...ugh...gym politics, nasty mothers, stuff like that.  And Kelly has States next week-end and is in a BAD head space and I can't help her out of it and, well, yeah.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Watching basketball.  UConn men's team won their final 4 game last night and play in the championship tomorrow night.  UConn women are currently playing Notre Dame in their final 4 game.  Crossing fingers that they win too!

We went to see "Next to Normal" tonight.  yikes.  Tony award winning musical.  But yikes.  It is SO not the happy, happy, joy, joy kind of show.  Heavy. Emotionally draining.

I spent the afternoon raking out gardens that didn't get cleaned up properly last fall.  Holy muscle awareness! and a blister. boo.*


----------



## HockeyKat

Sorry!  Okay, I will ramble for you for a while.   

My day was actually busier than I had thought it would be.   We were essentially stalled as far as work goes, as they can't get into the ORs until tonight (Monday).  

However, a coworker and I were able to go over yesesterday morning and finish up a few things between 10 and 1PM, then hit Whataburger for lunch - I had the grilled chicken salad, which was quite yummy.   They publish their nutritional info, thankfully.

The afternoon was an hour or so of downtime, then boss, coworker and I hit the gym again.   I did 5 miles and then my coworker talked me into doing some weights.   

Shower, then dinner at Texas Roadhouse.  I splurged a little and had 2 jalapeno bite thingies (fried), and mashed potatoes with my sirloin.    No beer, though, since no-one else was drinking, so I probably did okay if not great.  

Since my alarm went off this morning at 4:30 eek I pretty much packed up and went to bed at 9:30 last night.   

Currently sitting in the airport in Killeen, TX, which has free wi-fi!!  Currently flight is on-time, so I should least make it as far as Atlanta.   I get into NC around 1PM and then head to work for a while....

Btw, Jo, I am in your time zone right now!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> Since my alarm went off this morning at 4:30 eek I pretty much packed up and went to bed at 9:30 last night.



oh my word Kat!  4:30 wake up call is just cruel. 

dreary, rainy day here.  I'm exhausted.  Too much activity and not enough sleep this weekend!

*E* - good luck with the ortho today!

*Ronda* - one week from now you'll be waking up thinking  "I did it!  I really did it!" 

*Lisa-* any luck house hunting this weekend?

*Kelly* - when is your race?  

*Paula*  is Monday still your usual JC day?  I was thinking of you the other day.  Erin is training my friend (Jack's mom, at her own home) and made her do inchworms 

*Meg* - where are you?  Did we lose you to the boy in Vermont? 

Jo, EE, Liz, Amy, (who am I missing?  it's early.  I'm not quite awake yet!) Hope you all have a great Monday!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Nancy, I was raking up my ignored fall yard as well this weekend!  We have these annoying gumball trees that drop pokie gumballs ALL OVER, it drives me up the wall!  

So it was 85 degrees here yesterday?!?!?  I turned on the AC, I couldn't believe it.  Some freak spring thing, and then a storm came through and it's only going to be in the 50s today.  Works for me as long as there's no snow! I'm going to try and run this morning.  I think I'll walk a mile and then maybe do 1/1 intervals and see how my leg reacts.  I'm getting pissed that my body is holding me back all the time.  

Oh and I am making ADRs all this week!    Since we're staying offsite in October, I get to get up every morning for the next week and make them.  This normally wouldn't be a problem, but I slept an hour later than usual this morning and jumped out of bed when I realized I was supposed to have gotten up to make my Ohana breakfast and Boma dinner ADRs today!!!  No problem though, got them both!  WOOT!


----------



## Ronda93

Nancy said:
			
		

> Ronda - one week from now you'll be waking up thinking "I did it! I really did it!"



Thanks!  I am strangely confident.  Biggest thing now is watching the forecast. If I'm reading the 10 day correctly, race start is mid-60s.  That is bad.  A chance of rain.  I can hope for overcast.

Off to earn my keep.

Ronda


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi!!!  Just read the last few pages!

Ronda!  So excited for you!!!  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *We went to see "Next to Normal" tonight.  yikes.  Tony award winning musical.  But yikes.  It is SO not the happy, happy, joy, joy kind of show.  Heavy. Emotionally draining.
> *



Yeah, I have read about that one.  Seems super heavy.  Did you like it, though?


You know what the difference is between athletes and non-athletes?  The use of the term "muscle awareness".    I LOVE that.  Not, "I'm sore" but "holy muscle awareness".  

So my week/weekend.  Kept tracking for 90% of the time.  Total victory.  Lost a pound, which is great.  I have so not stayed on program - ate over my points, so any loss is good.

Thank you all for the great lunch suggestions!  So many simple things I didn't think about in my hunger starved mode.    I am having a WW bagel in the morning and that helps a lot.  My office is well stocked with snacks, which helps in the morning rush.  Less to bring.  If you think of other brilliant things, please share!  

Lisa, I am so remiss in NOT drunk posting.  My bad!  Friday was a mom gathering with the school moms. Nice but uneventful.  Saturday the garden got planted, while I watched Real Housewives of OC on TV.    Then we went to see my parents who just got back from FL.  They begged to take Em overnight, so Nick and I went to this swanky drinks place Saturday and there were three types of people;  1. Those auditioning for Real Housewives of NJ/or possibly Staten Island.  2. Couples like us, out for date night, of either gender/orientation  3.Gorgeous trannies. 

I felt sorry that the trannies had to be in the same space as the scary women who somehow wandered into my county.   I know, I am SUCH a snob.  This group of ladies was truly gorgeous and I wish I had taken their pictures.  They did a few posed ones by the fireplace.  This is one of those indoor-outdoor places on the beach, a level up overlooking the boardwalk.  All couches and chairs and fireplaces, like a big oversized living room.  Excellent drinks.  It's a craft bar, so they make good drinks really well.

We planned on checking out this doo-wop night at the famous Wonder Bar, because the rumor was Bruce was going to show.  Of course we didn't go - looked like people were heading out when we left drinks - and OF COURSE Bruce DID show.  I have NEVER been anywhere when he just hops on stage.  Not once.  Yet he is so bored he's been hopping on stage all over town for the last few weeks.  Constant Bruce sightings.  And there we were, like idiots, getting into our car and going home.  Eh, what can you do?

Sunday we did a two mile walk to the grocery store and back.  So here's the funny part.  Besides Nick not ever exercising with me EVER.  I say, i am going for a walk, want to come?  He says yes.  We get dressed.  He has nothing to wear.  Like, "honey, what do I wear?"  Me: "tech pants".  Him: "what?"

So we get dressed and I am in tech gear head to toe.  Nike plus on my wrist, all of it.  And he is like, do you think I should change my Rutgers tshirt?  

Of course he has top of the line running shoes because I went with him and made him get fitted!  Man needs some tech gear, stat!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Oh and I am making ADRs all this week!    Since we're staying offsite in October, I get to get up every morning for the next week and make them.  This normally wouldn't be a problem, but I slept an hour later than usual this morning and jumped out of bed when I realized I was supposed to have gotten up to make my Ohana breakfast and Boma dinner ADRs today!!!  No problem though, got them both!  WOOT!



*I am SO super excited for you! 

In other exciting WDW news....Becca has informed me that her chorus teacher has confirmed that they will be participating in the Magic Music Days next April!  Family trip, here we come!  *



Ronda93 said:


> Thanks!  I am strangely confident.  Biggest thing now is watching the forecast. If I'm reading the 10 day correctly, race start is mid-60s.  That is bad.  A chance of rain.  I can hope for overcast.



*Confident is ok. You are properly prepared.  Training done.  60*s and overcast would be ideal for me.*




SeptemberGirl said:


> Yeah, I have read about that one.  Seems super heavy.  Did you like it, though?
> 
> *long explanation.  I'll give it separately *
> 
> You know what the difference is between athletes and non-athletes?  The use of the term "muscle awareness".    I LOVE that.  Not, "I'm sore" but "holy muscle awareness".
> 
> 
> 
> So my week/weekend.  Kept tracking for 90% of the time.  Total victory.  Lost a pound, which is great.  I have so not stayed on program - ate over my points, so any loss is good.
> 
> *ah.  My friend's a loser  Great job Liz!*
> 
> We planned on checking out this doo-wop night at the famous Wonder Bar, because the rumor was Bruce was going to show.  Of course we didn't go - looked like people were heading out when we left drinks - and OF COURSE Bruce DID show.  I have NEVER been anywhere when he just hops on stage.  Not once.  Yet he is so bored he's been hopping on stage all over town for the last few weeks.  Constant Bruce sightings.  And there we were, like idiots, getting into our car and going home.  Eh, what can you do?
> 
> * so close. so, so very close.  Didn't you once see him in a parking lot?  Am I remembering that right?*
> 
> Like, "honey, what do I wear?"  Me: "tech pants".  Him: "what?"


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Next to Normal.

Yes.  The subject matter is quite heavy.  For those of you who are not familiar with the show, it's about a woman who is dealing with some serious psychiatric issues after a major trauma in her life.

Cast is small.  6 people.  Husband, wife, teenage daughter & her boyfriend, teenage son & the mom's psychiatrist.  The set is brilliantly simplistic.  Loved it. And the lighting was amazing.  There are relatively few spoken words - it's mostly music and song.  And I adored 5 of the 6 actors.  Thought they did an outstanding job. One, I did not adore.

The woman who portrayed "Diane" (the mom) won the 2009 Tony Award for Best Actress in a Musical for this very role on Broadway.  Awesome, yes?  Not so much.  Seriously - left us wondering if there were no other actresses in a musical in 2009 

Her "acting" was fine.  Her singing? well.  Her voice was low (as in pitch, not volume), gravelly and tortured sounding.  Like what I thought her character SHOULD be really, based on the torment in her brain. But it was so, so very hard to understand what she was saying. And her singing just didn't "mesh" with the other 5.  Sounded odd, but again.  She's a tormented, tortured soul.  Perhaps it's to be expected.

At intermission, Becca says "eh.  It's an alright show.  It would be better if they had a different person playing the mom.  She sucks" 

Ok.  I'm not totally on board with that.  She won a Tony award. Her songs are low (low alto/contralto range) Her inner self is tormented and tortured.  Don't you get that? 

Wrong.  I am 100% wrong.  Becca explains to me that this woman is awful and here's why:

"The audience shouldn't need to expend so much mental energy trying to focus on understanding what this woman is saying.  There is no reason why her words should not be clear even if she is trying to get across the point of all the angst and trauma of her life.

The woman sang basically without vowels.  Consanants with a few "bad" vowel sounds thrown in here and there.  When she did sing a vowel, it was dark and heavy.  Like you would expect to hear her speak in a thick French accent.  But clearly she is not French.

And the songs are NOT low.  It's her diction.  I've been humming along and the notes are right in the middle of the vocal range. She just sounds low because she's not using vowels.

The problem is, when you have group song and one person isn't singing the same vowel sounds as the rest they totally stick out and it sounds horrible.  I don't know whose idea it was for her to not use vowels, but it's a bad choice."

So, Act II we pay more attention to the "flaws" that Becca has schooled us on, and what do you know, the kid is RIGHT!  My little Broadway Critic. 


Whether it was the directors choice for her to sing that way, or ?? I don't know.  But her vocal performance did nothing for me.

Your question was, did I like it. I'm glad I saw it, but I certainly don't feel the need to see it again. Once was enough for me.


----------



## adsrtw

Hey everyone!  I'm in the 3rd round of storms for the day.  Go me! I decided to courage up and wore a skirt to work.  Loving it.  Lunch for me is a huge salad of spring mix with grilled chicken with whatever herbs I threw on it tomato, peppers, and pea pods.  Dressing is balsamic vinegar (not the dressing ).


----------



## adsrtw

<==Thread killer.  I was going to post what I'm having for dinner, but it is a campus night tonight and their selections sound awful.


----------



## lisaviolet

First, I can't wait to see Becca's FUTURE.  Can not wailt.   I still haven't got over the youtube.  Isn't it exciting Mama Nancy?  

And Nancy - thank you for the shout out to Paula.  Paula, you've been on my nind endlessly. And I was about to post.   I miss you.  

Amiee - thought of you with the storms.  Wild weather.  Early sixties here today and will go down to the forties tomorrow.  Something must have touched down somewhere in the night.  It sounds like a transport slamming.  Keep safe.

Ronda and Karen - weather there?  

Oh Jean's Liz   I LOVE YOUR LIFE.  And adore hearing about it.  

Erika - hope things are better.    Was stalking some of your FB pictures this weekend - I caught Riley Beiber and went from there and my God there is one picture of you that is pure Cammie. Totally Cammie.   Just change the hair colour and there she is.  I have no idea why you can't see it.  And some from college where you can see Riley.  

 to all.


----------



## lisaviolet

Oh and Liz - I caught on FB that you love Who Do You Think You Are too.  I am transfixed and was very excited that they came back with another season.

For me - the past is so fascinating.  The adventure/the bravery/the strength/the secrets/the lives in general. And for me -it is a constant reminder that people are often not how they really seem in that those who can seem "nasty" or "miserable" often have a story.  And it brings comfort and compassion for those who struggled to "love" or even "like" them.  So interesting.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I am a bad thread friend, I have not read all the post,  am very behind

sorry 

Happy Monday All.


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Paula*  is Monday still your usual JC day?  I was thinking of you the other day.  Erin is training my friend (Jack's mom, at her own home) and made her do inchworms



Normally Monday is the night, but I went this past Saturday.  I did have an especially brutal session with Jesse tonight though.  He has me in training mode for the Warrior Dash so instead of inchworms it was bear crawls.  Whee...  It has been a while since he truly kicked my bummocks but he more than made up for it tonight.  My bodyfit thingy said that I burned  about 450 calories during that session.



lisaviolet said:


> And Nancy - thank you for the shout out to Paula.  Paula, you've been on my nind endlessly. And I was about to post.   I miss you.
> to all.



Lisa - I am alive and well - thanks for asking about me.  Work has me so frazzled that I am enjoying some tech free time on the weekends by staying away from the computer.  All is well and things are starting to calm down so hopefully, life will start to return to 'normal' soon.  I am still in steady maintenance mode weight wise, but the tide is starting to turn.  You would be happy to know that I am not obsessing about it, it just is what it is right?

I am pretty psyched about next Sunday though.  I am a road marshal for a pretty major bike race up near the NY / VT boarder.  I have a feeling that I am going to be blow away by how fast these folks will be riding.  In all, there are 2300 cyclists broken amongst about 25 waves.  There are some pros / category 1 riders in this so it should be fun.  Floyd Landis rode this race last year so it is a big deal.  It should be exciting.  Now we just need the weather to be bearable.

Which brings me to Ronda - I am so excited for you.  Nancy is right, you are well trained and more than ready for this.  I am sending the weather gods your way so that you have your ideal conditions.  

Hi E, EE, Jo, Kat (welcome home), Amy, Meg, Kathy (so jealous of your making ADR's), Kelly, Liz, Rob, names that have slipped this overtired mind and everyone else who is lurking out there.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Another gloomy day here in Paradise  But thankfully we didn't get any of the real nasty weather that the middle of the country got.  Hope everyone else escaped that nasty stuff too! *



goofyfan-12 said:


> Normally Monday is the night, but I went this past Saturday.  I did have an especially brutal session with Jesse tonight though.  He has me in training mode for the Warrior Dash so instead of inchworms it was bear crawls.
> 
> *Bear crawls.  I am not familiar with these, at least by that name.  Can you describe them please?*
> 
> I am still in steady maintenance mode weight wise, but the tide is starting to turn.  You would be happy to know that I am not obsessing about it, it just is what it is right?
> 
> *I will always and forever believe that our bodies need a break now and then.  You lost a LOT of weight and I'm willing to bet that your body needed time to adjust, reset and now restart.  I'm happy to hear that you are on the losing end again, and even happier that you are not obessing but living a healthy lifestyle and letting it happen. *
> 
> Floyd Landis rode this race last year so it is a big deal.  It should be exciting.  Now we just need the weather to be bearable.



*That should be an amazing site to see Paula!  Have fun!*



lisaviolet said:


> First, I can't wait to see Becca's FUTURE.  Can not wailt.   I still haven't got over the youtube.  Isn't it exciting Mama Nancy?



*It is Lisa.  Most definitely is.  Did I tell you that she wants to audition for a summer theatre production of Sound of Music? One of my all time favorites   Anyway, it's a stretch for her, but she wants to try.  Just think - I could be making costumes from curtains  *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Morning!  

E, I want to hear about that knee!!!  What did the Dr. say?? 

Lisa, we had bizarre weather here in the midwest the last couple days!  It was almost 90 degrees here (out of the blue) on Sunday, I had to turn my AC on, and then BAM, big storms came through and yesterday it was in the 40s!  Having to switch from AC to heat is just too much for my body. 

I ran yesterday!  No pain in the thigh, although my whole body kind of hurts, but I think it's b/c I just haven't been able to run much with this cold I've had for the last month.  I've never been sick so long!  At least it's not debilitating.  Ran in intervals and slowed it way down (13:33 pace) so that I could go longer.  It was hard to stop myself and slow down, but I feel like if I don't, I'm forever going to be injured.  It's frustrating, making me feel OLD.  

more business here this week, I'm photographing my friends homebirth, so I'm basically just waiting around to get the call that she's in labor!  Lots of petsitting, (YAY!) which is funding my Disney savings, and still making ADRs each day (we're offsite...did I already tell you that???) 

So far we have RFC, Ohana breakfast after Dallas & I run the 5K, Boma, and I made Tusker House this morning for lunch on our AK day.  I don't know how I'm going to deal with eating that much food, but it's vacation, I'll find a way (and then I'll pay the price with a 15 pound weight gain! LOL)


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Ran in intervals and slowed it way down (13:33 pace) so that I could go longer.  It was hard to stop myself and slow down, but I feel like if I don't, I'm forever going to be injured.  It's frustrating, making me feel OLD.
> 
> *I get this.  I've switched from all running to run/walk intervals because my body feels better.  Wrapping my brain around a different philosophy took time, but I'm glad I did it.*
> 
> more business here this week, I'm photographing my friends homebirth, so I'm basically just waiting around to get the call that she's in labor!
> 
> *interesting.  I don't think I'd want a close up of that action myself, but that's just me *
> 
> Lots of petsitting, (YAY!) which is funding my Disney savings, and still making ADRs each day (we're offsite...did I already tell you that???)



*oy.  I need help. And advice.  I'll be back in a bit with my dilemma! (sp?)*


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I don't think I would want up-close pics either, but being on the other side of the camera will probably be fun.  My friend is very open (I took some amazing pregnancy shots of her as well, I should post  one for you guys) and from a photographer stand point, it sounds intriguing to have permission to photograph PAIN.  It's not something you normally can shoot, most people wouldn't take too kindly to capturing their pain if they had just gotten hurt, etc. but with labor, I think it will actually be interesting to capture that raw emotion...ah, there I go with my photography rambles! 

If you need Disney advice, I'm SO THERE!  Love giving it, I think I've planned more trips than I've gotten to take, so it's most of the fun for me!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I just realized that it may sound really bizarre to you guys that I want to capture pain, but capturing any emotion on film is really kind of what I love about photography.  Hope I don't sound wack-a-doodle!  

Here are a couple shots I took of her, the 2nd one with the henna I actually did the henna as well! 











Of course, if I had a body like hers when I was pregnant, I might have opted for all kinds of photos as well, but I looked NOTHING like that when I was pregnant, I just gained all over the place!    (actually she's gained all over as well, but is so thin normally, that you can't tell)


----------



## adsrtw

Crazy day!  Have been at work for 5 plus hours and 3 of those were filled meetings


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*VERY cool pictures Karen! 

yeah.  I didn't look like that either.  I was a mobile home when I was pregnant.  Even dressed up as Junior Samples (from Hee Haw) for Halloween   *


----------



## HockeyKat

Heck I don't look that good NOW.   And I have never been pregnant!!  

Nancy, a mobile home.  

Great pictures, though!  



Steadily making progress over here, even though this has been a horrendous week so far.    I've stayed on track and even got 11 miles in over the weekend (6 Sat, 5 Sun).   

After working the weekend, 4:30AM wake up call yesterday followed by 2 flights and a half work-day.  Came home at 5PM, AC broke and it was 85 outside, icemaker broke and flooded the kitchen and pantry, t-storm soaked the carpets in the middle of the night (because of course windows were open).  

It's 5PM and still waiting for the AC repair man... at least the cold front came through and it's supposed to be 40 tonight so we will be able to sleep regardless.   

Hoping to hit the grocery store after the repair visit, and the gym for at least 3 miles.   If he comes early enough, I might even be able to get the mileage in outside, but the pollen around here is pretty brutal right now.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

it has been a loooooooong time since I've posted my *Grinch* song.....

drink.


Drank.


DRUNK


----------



## adsrtw

Love the pics Karen!

With my son, I got as big as a barn.  With my daughter, I barely looked pregnant.


I just paid off our Universal stay!    51 days until Universal and 50 days until our first day at Disney.  Keeping this from them is killing me.  I don't know if I am going to be able to keep it quite when I pick them up from school to head to Florida.  I'm noodling on packing them up in the car, offering them a post-school snack, then asking them if they want to go to WDW.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

adsrtw said:


> Love the pics Karen!
> 
> With my son, I got as big as a barn.  With my daughter, I barely looked pregnant.
> 
> 
> I just paid off our Universal stay!    51 days until Universal and 50 days until our first day at Disney.  Keeping this from them is killing me.  I don't know if I am going to be able to keep it quite when I pick them up from school to head to Florida.  I'm noodling on packing them up in the car, offering them a post-school snack, then asking them if they want to go to WDW.



I don't know how you'll pull it off (I wouldn't ever be able to, I'm a big blabber-mouth!) but if you do, that will be so cool!!!!!! Wow, 50 days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adsrtw

I have come close so many times Karen!  Especially when I get to the 'straighten up or we aren't going' stage.  But I also love including them in the planning, so I am a little lost without their input.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Lisa!  Help!!!  I'm looking at planning a family trip to Montreal.  I need input. please. *


----------



## HockeyKat

I got 3.8 miles in with my running buddy in her hilly neighborhood.  AC man never showed.  

Really down tonight.  Seriously bad week.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I'm sorry Kat!  I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.


----------



## Ronda93

Bib number 2359.  They say the tracking is going to be up today.  Look here and look for the blue athlete tracking sign-up bar on the right.  They will also have web tracking on race day.

http://www.gostlouis.org/marathon-weekend.html

Ronda


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Rhonda, I can't believe you'll be so close and yet so far!  I'll be cheering for you from 100 miles away!!!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> it has been a loooooooong time since I've posted my *Grinch* song.....
> 
> drink.
> 
> 
> Drank.
> 
> 
> DRUNK



Love it!!!




Ronda93 said:


> Bib number 2359.  They say the tracking is going to be up today.  Look here and look for the blue athlete tracking sign-up bar on the right.  They will also have web tracking on race day.
> 
> http://www.gostlouis.org/marathon-weekend.html
> 
> Ronda



YAY!!!  So close!!! Are you excited?  Nervous? 


Karen - where do you live, I cannot remember.  And this thing called spring that you have, tell me more about it!  

Totally gorgeous pictures.  When is this baby coming?  Soon?  NJ has such high malpractice that it's hard to find midwives who will do home birth.


----------



## adsrtw

It is spring here too!  Crazy day - sup call 10 minutes into my shift and employee relations training this afternoon.


----------



## lisaviolet

I've just spent the last hour playing this over and over....

KELLY - Do not open this link!!!!  Do not.  Everyone - Kelly gets Grey's way behind in episodes.  So no spoilers for Mother Country Kelly.  

 Kelly - DON"T DO IT.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcg6cLauF3w

I wish I could sing - I would so be less crazy if I could.    Jealous Ms. Kat.


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda!  So friggin' exciting.  Can't wait.   to you.

Karen - wow on the temperature.  And the photos - OMG, so gorgeous.  You are very talented.  I *got* the pain part - they're going to be spectacular.  Wow, she's very open.  

Paula -   Paula, I spent so much time at the NY/VT border.    Where is it? Starting I mean.   Rouse's Point. Which side? I guess both, eh?   Are the biking the island (Lake Champlain - South Hero - wow that would be such a lovely ride.)  Have fun!  And speaking of which where is that lovebird Ms.  Megan?????

Kat -   And this too shall pass.  I promise.  

 to all.


----------



## lisaviolet

Here's another song.  Once again, Kelly refrain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCaBWAjZ8PQ&NR=1

I didn't really like the episode when I watched it - too many ackward singing parts that just didn't flow with the storyline BUT I've been you tubing parts over and over....go figure.

And Callie - OMG, heaven - her voice is beyond heaven.  If it was just her part.  

And Lexi - talented.


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy! I forgot.   Yeah for you on UConn.  What a year, eh?  With the girls record in regular too.  

Jean's thoughts were that the Butler coach lost the game.    I got game snacks out of the whole thing.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

lisaviolet said:


> I've just spent the last hour playing this over and over....
> 
> KELLY - Do not open this link!!!!  Do not.  Everyone - Kelly gets Grey's way behind in episodes.  So no spoilers for Mother Country Kelly.
> 
> Kelly - DON"T DO IT.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcg6cLauF3w
> 
> I wish I could sing - I would so be less crazy if I could.    Jealous Ms. Kat.




HATED this episode.  HATED.  

However, I LOVE Callie and Lexi.    She was excellent in this scene.  And that song is so powerful!!!

I wish it had worked better, the whole thing.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I just realized that it may sound really bizarre to you guys that I want to capture pain, but capturing any emotion on film is really kind of what I love about photography.  Hope I don't sound wack-a-doodle!
> 
> Here are a couple shots I took of her, the 2nd one with the henna I actually did the henna as well!
> 
> :


Karen Love Love Love the pictures



Ronda93 said:


> Bib number 2359.  They say the tracking is going to be up today.  Look here and look for the blue athlete tracking sign-up bar on the right.  They will also have web tracking on race day.
> 
> http://www.gostlouis.org/marathon-weekend.html
> 
> Ronda



GO RONDA!!!!! How do you feel?


----------



## lisaviolet

SeptemberGirl said:


> HATED this episode.  HATED.
> 
> However, I LOVE Callie and Lexi.    She was excellent in this scene.  And that song is so powerful!!!
> 
> I wish it had worked better, the whole thing.



I agree.  That's the exact feeling I had - but not quite at hate.   .  I kept thinking "no don't do that" or "OH NO!" or "they should have done this or that".  I hated every time dialogue was interrupted into song - without saying too much with Kelly - meaning when characters were separate from the scene okay but otherwise not.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I used to watch Greys.  A long time ago.  I'm not sure why I stopped watching really - maybe when they changed nights?  

So, Lisa.  Montreal.  Any thoughts?


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy!  I just lost an entire post to you.  A half an hour of thinking and writing.  klsdjfl;akjdf;kdjf;kdsj;afj;dkfj;asKDfj;ksdfjl;adsfj.  I thought I had answered you this afternoon - I must have in my head.  

Tomorrow - tomorrow there's always tomorrow.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Crickets!  

Where is everyone?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

gym early, work early.  My work counterpart (Jack's mom) left this morning for 10 days in Italy, so I have to cover some of her hours. It's all good, just not my normal schedule.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> gym early, work early.  My work counterpart (Jack's mom) left this morning for 10 days in Italy, so I have to cover some of her hours. It's all good, just not my normal schedule.



That's right, I remember you telling me about her vacation!

So Nancy, what are you doing these days?  Is Erin banned or are you still with her?  Running?  Biking?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> So Nancy, what are you doing these days?  Is Erin banned or are you still with her?  Running?  Biking?



Mostly I'm muddling thru right now.  A little running, a little indoor cycling, strength work.  I still haven't signed up for the duathlon because my friend Heather is injured and likely can't do it.  

Erin is still there, but as a "gym trainer" only.  No one-on-one personal training is allowed.  The weather is getting nicer so pretty soon she's going to do an outdoor boot camp for the "mom crowd" that likes to work out at 8:30 ish in the morning (after the kids get off to school). And she is having a whole gym/personal training room built at her house when they add on a garage.  Construction is due to start at the end of April.  In the mean time, she's taking all of her gear (stuff they wouldn't allow at PF like ropes. and bosu balls.  and kettle bells) and training people at their own homes.  I haven't done any of the "at-home" sessions, but Jack's Mom has.  And apparently they are killer.


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy sorry for the delay.  

Hmmm, I don't know what to say.  Funny, eh?  Been a thousand times and have no idea.

First, how long are you going?  A week.  A weekend.  If it is a longer period I would consider doing Montreal and the Eastern Townships.  I went to university there and it's breathtaking in areas.  It''s the area SE of Montreal - along the Vermont/NH and some of NY border.  

Nancy - my cat just threw up! Poor thing - of course on the smallest area that is just not covered by a plastic to protect our owner's/friend's carpet.  Pray for me in cleaning.   I will be back.


----------



## lisaviolet

Okay - back.

Eastern Townships - North Hatley is my absolute favourite town. How I adore it.  I lived there for a couple of months about ten years after I graduated.   and biked to Lennoxville (where I went to school)   Nancy!  The area is one big gigantic bike path.  You'll see it called L'Estrie as well.  Cantons de l'est.  But beautiful towns - some ski areas and lakes.  

Just putting all that out b/c if you're driving I assume you're coming up the 91 and crossing at Rock Island/Derby Line / Newport VT.  So my area is right off there.  Or were you planning on going over to the 89 to go straight to Montreal?  

Okay - Montreal.  Have you been?  And forgive me is you said or said how long you were going for.  

Downtown?  You can walk everywhere.  Or the Metro (subway) will get you places.  Montreal and Toronto have underground walking/shopping as well if it's a crappy day.  

There are a plethora of art galleries etc.  Place des Arts holds many cultural performances.  

There is a popular Jazz festival and just for laughs.  Just for laughs is July I think.  The Grand Prix comes to town so google that - brings big crowds.  

Rue St. Laurent area is popular for nightlife.  

Totally bilingual city - no worries about being lost.  

Most love Old Montreal (artists, cobblestone streets, outdoor patios).  Notre Dame is the big draw there.  It's the most popular tourist area I would think.  

Chinatown is right there as well.

Some love the port - I think it's okay.

Crescent Street for restaurants, clubs (jazz etc) and nice ambience.  And is most popular with tourists.  

Ste Catherine is the main drag/street for shopping downtown.  Seedier in the east (that street only I mean).  In general the east area of Montreal is more francophone - the west more anglophone.  

Mont Royal has outstanding lookout area over the city and park area.  

It's a city I would find on my own kind of deal with walking.

There's some lovely downtown neighbourhoods as well.  The area around McGill is lovely.  Westmount is the rich neighbourhood.  

Restaurants galore.  Restaurants everywhere. EVERYWHERE. Every kind of cuisine.  Large Canadian cities - Toronto, Vancouver and Montreal - very multicultural.    And Nancy some of these many restaurants are bring your own wine.  Do you like that Nancy?    You can probably google that and actually get a website.  Nancy with her own wine.  

Most of my friends are still there so I'm not much help with hotels.  I've stayed in Le Centre Sheraton years ago.  Good central downtown location.  

The Queen Elizabeth (you like Kelly?  ) is an historic mainstay but I always feel that historic places are often small or out of date a bit to what people want in a hotel but I should be quiet b/c I haven't been in there for years.  
I think it's a Fairmont now but don't quote me.  


If you are okay with waiting I always use Priceline's Name Your Own Price (not the regular discount area - the one where you gamble to get low and don't know the hotel - just star level)

Is that the kind of blabbering you were looking for?


----------



## Ronda93

Hi all.  I am in my nervous place.  Packing, checking the list, rechecking the list.  Up and down the stairs a dozen times now.  Sue just sits on the couch and watches me pass through the living room.  I catch myself drumming my fingers as I think.  It's during these times that I make lists.  Right now I'm down to four ; )

I'm working a half day tomorrow.  Then we're hitting the road after lunch.  I'm dropping Sue at her mom's and heading down to the Expo.  Surely there's something I need to buy!  After getting my bib I'm headed to REI to pick up a hat they are holding for me.  Best described as a ball cap with a skirt.  I will spend 5 and a half hours on the course Sunday.  At this point the forecast is 66 to start and 83 for a high and a 30% chance of rain.  My ears and neck will thank me.

If I can get all that done Friday night Saturday will be calm and relaxing, right?

We'll spend Saturday night at my brother's and Sue is coming to the start with me.  A friend is running the half.  I'll see her at the start, but she's quick.  She's talked of coming back to find me on the marathon course.  If we can meet up it would be nice to have the company at the end.  

Deep breath.  Going to look at my lists.

Ronda


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda93 said:


> heading down to the Expo.  Surely there's something I need to buy!



Surely.   

Can't wait Ronda.  Impressive.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Is that the kind of blabbering you were looking for?



*YES!  That's exactly what I was looking for!  Thank you! *




Ronda93 said:


> Hi all.  I am in my nervous place.  Packing, checking the list, rechecking the list.  Up and down the stairs a dozen times now.  Sue just sits on the couch and watches me pass through the living room.  I catch myself drumming my fingers as I think.  It's during these times that I make lists.  Right now I'm down to four ; )



*Keep breathing Ronda.  You will be just fine.

Lists. There are very few things that you can't buy should you forget them.  The most important things to remember are your running shoes. Beyond that, you can replace anything really.

Socks. and back ups, just in case.  Fuel, Fuel Belt (or whatever you wear), mp3 & charger, sunscreen, garmin (is that what you use?  I have a Polar...anyway...). Sunglasses? Hat you have covered. Cash for a massage? Race outfit.  Throw away clothes?  I also like to pack safety pins (because they never seem to give enough for bibs).


we made the news today.  Bomb threat at our high school.  Stupid, stupid, stupid.  *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Good morning Goddesses!

TGIF! *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

So excited for you Rhonda!!! 

Morning!  Busy, busy...off to take my piece of **** car to the shop...AGAIN.  Since it's my only car, I get to sit there and wait while they replace a part they replace last week, maybe this time it will be a good part.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Go Ronda!!!! 

I make lists, too.  But Nancy is right. All you really truly need is your shoes.  Everything else you can get!

Safe travels...so excited for you!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Ok, I have to eat my words...went to the garage, sat down, and they popped that new part in before I could finish my dinner menu for the week!  Home already. WOOT! 

What are everyone's plans for the weekend?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda93 said:


> Hi all.  I am in my nervous place.  Packing, checking the list, rechecking the list.  Up and down the stairs a dozen times now.  Sue just sits on the couch and watches me pass through the living room.  I catch myself drumming my fingers as I think.  It's during these times that I make lists.  Right now I'm down to four ; )
> 
> I'm working a half day tomorrow.  Then we're hitting the road after lunch.  I'm dropping Sue at her mom's and heading down to the Expo.  Surely there's something I need to buy!  After getting my bib I'm headed to REI to pick up a hat they are holding for me.  Best described as a ball cap with a skirt.  I will spend 5 and a half hours on the course Sunday.  At this point the forecast is 66 to start and 83 for a high and a 30% chance of rain.  My ears and neck will thank me.
> 
> If I can get all that done Friday night Saturday will be calm and relaxing, right?
> 
> We'll spend Saturday night at my brother's and Sue is coming to the start with me.  A friend is running the half.  I'll see her at the start, but she's quick.  She's talked of coming back to find me on the marathon course.  If we can meet up it would be nice to have the company at the end.
> 
> Deep breath.  Going to look at my lists.
> 
> Ronda



GO RONDA, I know you will do great. 
     
I am amazed by you!!!   Run Ronda Run!!! 
And Yes you must buy something at the expo


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*OMG, I know...I know...I haven't posted ALL WEEK.  I'll explain why in a bit...*




lisaviolet said:


> Erika - hope things are better.    Was stalking some of your FB pictures this weekend - I caught Riley Beiber and went from there and my God there is one picture of you that is pure Cammie. Totally Cammie.   Just change the hair colour and there she is.  I have no idea why you can't see it.  And some from college where you can see Riley.
> 
> to all.



*SO FUNNY!  Stalking my FB!  And you know I STILL don't see it.  Never will!*




lisaviolet said:


> Nancy! I forgot.   Yeah for you on UConn.  What a year, eh?  With the girls record in regular too.
> 
> Jean's thoughts were that the Butler coach lost the game.    I got game snacks out of the whole thing.



*Ummm...hello???  UCONN grad here.  Sheesh!  Where's the love? *

*RONDA!  I have so so so been thinking of you all week!  You are going to KICK this marathon's AS S!  I have complete confidence in you!  I won't say good luck...because you don't need it.  You are ready.  Word.

As for me...ok, the knee.  And this is why I haven't posted all week.  Can you say FUNK?!?!?

So I went to the orthopedist on Monday morning for my follow-up to get the results of the MRI, etc.  I was expecting a long conversation about the chunk of metal in me knee.

It turns out that no one cares about the metal.  Why?  Because I have a huge freaking tear in my cartilage!  F M L!!!  So upset about this.  It is an  "extensive" tear in the medial cartilage.  Result?  Surgery.  When?  TUESDAY.  Like in 4 days.  So there I am.

And not only that, but I can't do ANYTHING.  No cardio at all.  No bike, no elliptical, no swimming, no walking.  NOTHING.  In fact, he asked me what type of car I drive.  And I was like ???  It turns out that he doesn't even want me driving a stick until after surgery and recovery (it's my left knee).  

I have basically been hanging out on the couch most of the week.  Really monitoring each step...trying to minimize my steps as much as possible as each bend of the knee could be causing more damage.  *sigh*

You can only imagine how FOUL I have been since getting this news.  And then to have NO outlet, no exercise, to deal with the stress of this news???  Oh yeah, it's bad.

On top of that, Kel has States on Sunday.  We leave tomorrow (it's a long drive and her time slot is early on Sunday morning, so we are staying over.  It should be fun, at least, as we are staying in the same hotel with other families on the team who we are friends with.  Drinking will be prevalent.  

Lisa--I PROMISE at least one drunken post.    Just for you.

FOOD/TRACKING/etc. -- All of that is going well.  I am on the wagon.  Driving the wagon.  One with the wagon.  Tonight I am drinking my dinner.  Don't care.  I'm within my points for the day, so f it all.*


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

OMG Erika, I would be in a funk too!  That sucks.   I hope the next four days fly (being drunk will help with that!)   and they get in and get it done so you can start healing and recovery.  Did they say how long these things take to heal??  Will they take the damn metal out when they fix the cartilage???


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

E, I have to say, with all that going on and you are still on the wagon and tracking. I am impressed. 
I hope the surgery is qick and painless!!
Good Luck to Kelly at State 

Karen, did you get all your ADR's in for your fall trip?

Nancy, did you ever hear back to see if your school play gets to compete?

Kelly, hows the running, Your first race is in May right?

Kat, Liz, Lisa, Paula, Meg, EE, Amy Hope everyone is well
Happy Friday

Just got back from seing the movie HOP, it is very cute! Lots of music, Liz you would love the sound track!! 

I have decided not to do the 10 miles race downtown. Yes in part its downtown but its $80 to get in, then $20 parking, I would be going by myself so its not worth the $100. I just have to find a cheaper race.
I do have my 6.3 all hills race next week, they do give out bling. Other than that I have my first ever 5K that I am doing again this year. I would love a big race, but it has to be worth it. Kwim???


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi everyone!

RONDA - Good Luck!!!!! You will rock this race, can't wait to hear all about it 

E - So sorry about the knee  Did they say how long recovery will be after the surgery?

Lisa - Do you know how much will power it took to NOT click those links  Im like a child - tell me not to do it and it makes me want to do it more  I didn't click though, I was good!



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Kelly, hows the running, Your first race is in May right?



Its 17th of July, I got my racing pack in the post - I have my number and my sign all ready - I might even take pictures of them 
Running is going well, its just me and my mum doing the race - very exciting!

Nancy, Kat, Meg, EE, Amy, Rob, Paula, Liz, Everyone - Hi


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Jo, if I was going to pay $100 for a race, it would only be a Disney race! 

and YES!  I got all my ADRs finished up this morning!  WOOT!   We've got:
RFC, Ohana breakfast, Boma (YUM! love it!), Crystal palace breakfast, Tusker house, House of Blues, and Biergarten! 

Now I just have to count down the days until October!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Karen, Oct will come fast.

Kelly, Glad to hear its going so well. Any more drama with your brothers baby's mama? 

I wanted to to 8 miles today but storms came in about 5:30 ish and I could not get outside til later so I only had time for 4 miles. I swear its metal therapy for me. I feel so much better after a run. 

I wanted to Apologize for my behavior at the princess, I know that I was an emotional mess, and that is not me.
(ok from time to time I can be a spas) 
I wanted to say that I am very much looking forward to doing it again next year.(if you'll have me)  And I will be so much more
Relaxed and less crazy and Nancy, I plan on doing Big Barf Mountain again, you all can sit in back and I will sit in the middle and you all can pretend you dont know me till after the ride is over!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

GO RONDA GO


----------



## HockeyKat

I saw this quote today on FB (from my gym), and thought of Lisa:


"I run because I can. When I get tired, I remember those who can't run, what they'd give to have this simple gift I take for granted, and I run harder for them. I know they would do the same for me." - Anonymous


10.8 miles in the books.  The first 10 were just over a 14mm so I am pretty happy with the pace (walked in the last .75 for a cooldown).  


GOOD LUCK RONDA!!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Love the quote Kat
Great job on the run!


----------



## goofyfan-12

Ronda - you Go Girl!!!  You are so ready for this race.  Can't wait to hear the full race report. I'll be thinking off you tomorrow.

E - take care of that knee and good luck to Kelly.


Been a busy couple of days for me so I haven't had much time to post. On track so that is good. Off to marshal a pro/am nine race tomorrow. It should be pretty exciting as I'll be a few miles away from the finish.  I'll see if I can post some pics tomorrow night.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Behind on the thread, but I promise I'll catch up tomorrow.

Cliff Notes version of me: No wagon.  Flipped it off and cursed it out of town.  That's how far off the rails I am. sad.  Took 3 girls prom dress shopping today.  Fun.  Pizza, wine and the worst movie EVER tonight.  EVER.  Seriously.  An hour and a half of my life that I'll never get back.  "Forgetting Sarah Marshall" should be incinerated.  Do not watch it.  It is AWFUL. Did I mention worst movie ever?

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW RONDA! I'll be with you in spirit my friend. 

off be nice to my cranky husband.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*RUN RONDA, RUN*


----------



## goofyfan-12

Thonking of you Ronda!

May your have fleet feet and good tailwinds today.  You simply rock!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Sorry about the movie Nancy.

Have you ever just sat back and watched kids play when they do not know your there?
They are just so busy, so creative in their play.
I just THANK GOD for my girls.


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda - smiling - I've been checking and checking - so excited for you - can't wait to hear.  Hope it all went well!  

Jo - I know you weren't talking to me about the Princess but STOP THAT.    I've been here since about six/seven months from the start - meaning that I *know* everyone well - and I'll tell you I would be all over the place meeting them all.  Super crazy.   It's tough for me to be relaxed in a group at times.  And I won't have wee ones at home that I'm leaving.  So please stop doing that to yourself.  Really.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *RUN RONDA, RUN*



I like this.     Makes me smile.  And run she did.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

lisaviolet said:


> Ronda - smiling - I've been checking and checking - so excited for you - can't wait to hear.  Hope it all went well!
> 
> Jo - I know you weren't talking to me about the Princess but STOP THAT.    I've been here since about six/seven months from the start - meaning that I *know* everyone well - and I'll tell you I would be all over the place meeting them all.  Super crazy.   It's tough for me to be relaxed in a group at times.  And I won't have wee ones at home that I'm leaving.  So please stop doing that to yourself.  Really.



Lisa, I had a good head clearing run on Saturday, and I just felt like I needed to say that, OMG I was a wreck. Did they tell you how I sobbed and wanted to go home because my DH told me my daughter was "a little sick" Liz said to me, "what can you do about it from here" I was like Umm Nothing, so then Liz said, don't let this moment go.
Liz, that has stuck with me, and I do realize I did miss allot because of my brand of crazy. 

Acknowledgement is the first step to recovery  


Lisa, How are you feeling? How's Nathan?


----------



## Ronda93

Well, that was a bust.  They closed the marathon course between the 4:45 and 5:00 pace groups.  I'd been hoping for 5:30.  It was nasty hot.  Here's the freaky thing... my chip time this year, exactly the same as this race last year... TO THE SECOND.   2:52:11.  Wild.  I knew it was close, but that's something.  Went back to the 2010 results and kept hitting refresh thinking something was wonky with the site.  

I was feeling okay right after the race and the drive home.  Now I am completely wiped.  No Jelly Rolls for me.  Instead I do laundry.

Sue found me along the course several times.  My brother, his kids and my parents came down to the finish.  They were headed to mile 15.

Neat thing to come from the heat preparation is a great hat with what amounts to a skirt to cover my ears and neck.  Now I want to go fishing.

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Well, that was a bust.  They closed the marathon course between the 4:45 and 5:00 pace groups.  I'd been hoping for 5:30.  It was nasty hot.  Here's the freaky thing... my chip time this year, exactly the same as this race last year... TO THE SECOND.   2:52:11.  Wild.  I knew it was close, but that's something.  Went back to the 2010 results and kept hitting refresh thinking something was wonky with the site.



*They made you pull off to the half? hmpf.  Probably it was in the best interest of everyones health, but dang. That stinks.

I know when I did the Mickey there was record heat & humidity in Orlando.  Coming from the cold New England climate, it was such a shock to my system.  And holy moly was it draining.  Completely sucked the life outta me.  Of course, we had the benefit of starting at 6:00 in the morning and had about an hour of the race under our belts before the sun came up.

I am amazed that your time was exactly the same. Bizarre!  I think you need to play those lottery numbers 

Now that you have all that training done, are you going to look for another full soon?  or TBD? *


----------



## Ronda93

Yeah, there was a man with a bullhorn around 9.5 mile telling everyone they had to take the half marathon turn at 10.  I know they called Madison due to heat last year and there was grumbling from the masses.  I expect some to complain, but I think race directors don't want another Chicago 2007 on their hands.

For now I'll look for something in the fall.  We're going to Europe in May and that would wreck training.  Plus it's only getting hotter ; )

Chicago?  Maybe if it's open.  Haven't checked.

Decisions, decisions.

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Yeah, there was a man with a bullhorn around 9.5 mile telling everyone they had to take the half marathon turn at 10.  I know they called Madison due to heat last year and there was grumbling from the masses.  I expect some to complain, but I think race directors don't want another Chicago 2007 on their hands.



*I'm not familiar with Chicago 2007, but I'm assuming there were issues! 

Europe?  Where are you headed ? (she asks green with envy!)*


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda93 said:


> Well, that was a bust.  They closed the marathon course between the 4:45 and 5:00 pace groups.  I'd been hoping for 5:30.  It was nasty hot.  Here's the freaky thing... my chip time this year, exactly the same as this race last year... TO THE SECOND.   2:52:11.  Wild.  I knew it was close, but that's something.  Went back to the 2010 results and kept hitting refresh thinking something was wonky with the site.
> 
> I was feeling okay right after the race and the drive home.  Now I am completely wiped.  No Jelly Rolls for me.  Instead I do laundry.
> 
> Sue found me along the course several times.  My brother, his kids and my parents came down to the finish.  They were headed to mile 15.
> 
> Neat thing to come from the heat preparation is a great hat with what amounts to a skirt to cover my ears and neck.  Now I want to go fishing.
> 
> Ronda



That must have been frustrating Ronda.  So strange on the time, eh?   - geez to the second.  

Regardless, I am in awe.  I can't imagine running - well running in general  - but doing a full.  Here's to you.  

Can't wait for Europe.  Can't wait to hear plans.  And can't wait to see pictures.  EXTREMELY jealous.

Jo - .


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Rhonda, that sucks!  I was wondering how things were going with the heat here yesterday!  Yes, please tell us about Europe!  Is it just you and Sue going?  Rey wants to go to Germany b/c he was born there and lived there for 3 years.  Doesn't remember a thing, but is drawn to go back.  That would be nice if the plane tickets weren't over 1000$ each!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Monday.  The day I blow the dust off my sparkpeople acct and start tracking again.  

Also the day that I take my bike out for the first ride of the season *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Go Nancy!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*We're back! Gosh if feels great to get back out there!  It was a short ride today, just shy of 12 miles.  My *sit spots* weren't nearly as excited for biking as I was though 

and I've also tracked my food and exercise on sparkpeople.  go me. 

now I have to go to work (yes, on a MONDAY! ) and decorate 2 cakes for a twin-boy-baby-shower.  bleh.  I hate when my Monday's get messed up. *


----------



## Ronda93

Go you!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*How are you feeling today Ronda? *


----------



## Ronda93

Feeling pretty good.  I'd scheduled a massage for this morning and it felt great.  We scheduled some HVAC work today so I'm in and out, working from home and indulging myself all at the same time.  Not  bad.

Nothing hurts.  

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*stupid tracking. Stupid calorie counting.  Stupid being accountable. *


----------



## Ronda93

Stupid Judy.


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda93 said:


> Nothing hurts.
> 
> Ronda



Yeah!  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *stupid tracking. Stupid calorie counting. *



  

 

Erika!  Is today the day?  The surgery?  If it is - like you're going to answer me.  MCL, yes?  Thinking of you.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *We're back! Gosh if feels great to get back out there!  It was a short ride today, just shy of 12 miles.  My *sit spots* weren't nearly as excited for biking as I was though
> 
> *



I could almost feel the feeling of it all Nancy.  Happy for you.  It was in the
70s here today but 50s tomorrow.   Spring weather.


----------



## lisaviolet

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Rhonda, that sucks!  I was wondering how things were going with the heat here yesterday!  Yes, please tell us about Europe!  Is it just you and Sue going?  Rey wants to go to Germany b/c he was born there and lived there for 3 years.  Doesn't remember a thing, but is drawn to go back.  That would be nice if the plane tickets weren't over 1000$ each!




I know, eh?  I would be EVERYWHERE if air wasn't so $$$$$.  Ours is always way higher than yours  because of taxes.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Ok, answer this:

It's your 40th birthday with your BFF, you have three nights at WDW and you both love MK and Epcot (woot! DRINKS!) which would you pick and why:
Beach Club or Poly???


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Stupid Judy.









lisaviolet said:


> Erika!  Is today the day?  The surgery?  If it is - like you're going to answer me.  MCL, yes?  Thinking of you.



*tomorrow is the big day. Maybe she'll come out and play tonight *



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Ok, answer this:
> 
> It's your 40th birthday with your BFF, you have three nights at WDW and you both love MK and Epcot (woot! DRINKS!) which would you pick and why:
> Beach Club or Poly???



*Beach Club because I'd want to be within stumbling distance from Epcot & Jellyrolls.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda, smart thing to turn and do the half instead.

Chicago 2007 the heat was at 80* and climing by 8AM I think 1 or 2 people died and I know tons when to the hosptial. It was bad.

For Chicago full this year is sold out in  a day, but you can get in if you do team in training. I think you need to raise $900 in donations.

Thinking of you E. Hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## lisaviolet

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Ok, answer this:
> 
> It's your 40th birthday with your BFF, you have three nights at WDW and you both love MK and Epcot (woot! DRINKS!) which would you pick and why:
> Beach Club or Poly???



Polynesian for sure.  One, no other resort takes you away like it does in my opinion (And the BWV/BC area is my DVC love).  And so easy to get to the Epcot monorail.  So no buses are necessary to that drinkfest.  You can walk to it.  I love the Epcot monorail and the way it intoduces Epcot.  

I also adore all the options via boat - meaning boat to boat if you want more than GF/MK by boat. FW/CR/WL all right there.  I love me a boat.   Yes there's the Friendship Molasses boat at BC but see how I renamed it.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *tomorrow is the big day. Maybe she'll come out and play tonight *
> [/B][/COLOR]



She better.  I so need a pre-surgery TR.    Is MCL out patient because I was kind of imagining the level of drugging that it would take to put her down.


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Beach Club because I'd want to be within stumbling distance from Epcot & Jellyrolls.*



Agreed.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

ARgh!!!!!!! I have over a year and a half to decide, but I just can't figure it out!  It seems that I have to choose between transportation or alcohol...and I know what usually wins in that situation!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Chicago 2007 the heat was at 80* and climing by 8AM I think 1 or 2 people died and I know tons when to the hosptial. It was bad.



*yikes! *



lisaviolet said:


> Polynesian for sure.  One, no other resort takes you away like it does in my opinion (And the BWV/BC area is my DVC love).  And so easy to get to the Epcot monorail.  So no buses are necessary to that drinkfest.  You can walk to it.  I love the Epcot monorail and the way it intoduces Epcot.
> 
> *hmmm.  Good point.  But how late can you get from the BW area back thru Epcot to get the monorail?  *
> 
> She better.  I so need a pre-surgery TR.    Is MCL out patient because I was kind of imagining the level of drugging that it would take to put her down.



* OMG Lisa.  That made me snort.  


So, I tracked today. The good, the bad, the ugly.  I'm within my calorie range, but just barely.  Room for improvement that's for sure. 

AND!  I killed 2 dang mosquitos tonight.  MOSQUITOS!  What the heck! *


----------



## goofyfan-12

Ronda - glad you are recovering well from the race.

E - good luck tomorrow.  I'll be thinking of you.

Nancy - so jealous of your first ride.  My bike is ready and I just need to pick it up and go.  Now - to find the time. 

Lisa - How is the house hunting going?

Kelly - stil running?

Jo - how are the girls?

Karen - I am a TNT alumni.  What a great program!  LOVE IT!

Liz - don't forget to come up for air this week.

Kat - How is this week going?  Better I hope?

Ummm - hope I didn't miss anyone.  So sorry if I did.  Chalk it up to exhaustion.  I think Jesse is trying to kill me with bear crawls, jump squats and other obstacle course fun.  Whew - it is exhausting.

Bear crawls - I know someone asked about these.  Basically, start in the upright part of a push up and then start crawling.  For me, it is hard, but it is starting to get easier.  He added backwards crawling today which I am not nearly coordinated enough for yet.  Watching one 20 year old do the same thing with 110 pound dumb bells was more than a bit humbling.  Of course the 20 year old was training to be a football player and was completely wiped out when he was done made me feel a bit better.  I was just excited when I remembered being in fear of Jesse's obstacle courses when I first started training and never thought I would be able to do one.  Now I am -   Whoo to the hoo!  Making progress - gotta like that.

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Paula - did you JC tonight too?


----------



## goofyfan-12

Nancy - I did. I am down two pounds!  Guess the butt kicking workouts are a good thing...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> Nancy - I did. I am down two pounds!  Guess the butt kicking workouts are a good thing...



 awesome Paula!!

*I successfully survived a day of tracking.  Let's see if I can go for 2 in a row 

Thinking of you today Erika!  *


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> Behind Cliff Notes version of me: No wagon.  Flipped it off and cursed it out of town.  That's how far off the rails I am. sad.  Took 3 girls prom dress shopping today.  Fun.  Pizza, wine and the worst movie EVER tonight.  EVER.  Seriously.  An hour and a half of my life that I'll never get back.  "Forgetting Sarah Marshall" should be incinerated.  Do not watch it.  It is AWFUL. Did I mention worst movie ever?



When my husband is cranky, I call him "my liege" and it makes him laugh.  I'm snarky.  

You know, I have caught that flick a few times on free TV and it was cute, watching it flipping in between commercials.  But I didn't sit through the whole thing.  Is it the same one? With Kristin Bell?




goofyfan-12 said:


> Been a busy couple of days for me so I haven't had much time to post. On track so that is good. Off to marshal a pro/am nine race tomorrow. It should be pretty exciting as I'll be a few miles away from the finish.  I'll see if I can post some pics tomorrow night.



That is very cool Paula!  How was it?



lisaviolet said:


> Ronda - smiling - I've been checking and checking - so excited for you - can't wait to hear.  Hope it all went well!
> 
> Jo - I know you weren't talking to me about the Princess but STOP THAT.    I've been here since about six/seven months from the start - meaning that I *know* everyone well - and I'll tell you I would be all over the place meeting them all.  Super crazy.   It's tough for me to be relaxed in a group at times.  And I won't have wee ones at home that I'm leaving.  So please stop doing that to yourself.  Really.




I agree wholeheartedly on Jo not beating herself up.  Disagree on you, Miss Lisa.  Honestly, it was like we'd known each other for years.  Which we have!  




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Lisa, I had a good head clearing run on Saturday, and I just felt like I needed to say that, OMG I was a wreck. Did they tell you how I sobbed and wanted to go home because my DH told me my daughter was "a little sick" Liz said to me, "what can you do about it from here" I was like Umm Nothing, so then Liz said, don't let this moment go.
> Liz, that has stuck with me, and I do realize I did miss allot because of my brand of crazy.
> 
> Acknowledgement is the first step to recovery



I am so proud of you for that, and I will remain proud of you for that!!!  It was HUGE!



Ronda93 said:


> Well, that was a bust.  They closed the marathon course between the 4:45 and 5:00 pace groups.  I'd been hoping for 5:30.  It was nasty hot.  Here's the freaky thing... my chip time this year, exactly the same as this race last year... TO THE SECOND.   2:52:11.  Wild.  I knew it was close, but that's something.  Went back to the 2010 results and kept hitting refresh thinking something was wonky with the site.



Oh, honey, that SUCKS!  The heat kills when you are running!  But you gotta think they were doing it for your safety.  We had people die last year on a course.  No race is worth that.

Crazy about the ship time!  Nancy is right, play those numbers!



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Monday.  The day I blow the dust off my sparkpeople acct and start tracking again.
> 
> Also the day that I take my bike out for the first ride of the season *



Woo hoo!!!  What kind of bike do you have again?



Ronda93 said:


> Feeling pretty good.  I'd scheduled a massage for this morning and it felt great.  We scheduled some HVAC work today so I'm in and out, working from home and indulging myself all at the same time.  Not  bad.
> 
> Nothing hurts.
> 
> Ronda



That is EXCELLENT and such a testament to your training.  Total Goddess!



AKASnowWhite said:


> *stupid tracking. Stupid calorie counting.  Stupid being accountable. *



Word, sister.



Ronda93 said:


> Stupid Judy.



Bwahahaha.  



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Ok, answer this:
> 
> It's your 40th birthday with your BFF, you have three nights at WDW and you both love MK and Epcot (woot! DRINKS!) which would you pick and why:
> Beach Club or Poly???



I've done Poly and Boardwalk with my BFF.  Same loves, same type of trip.  Both were excellent.  But honestly, Beach.  From my personal boozy experience.  Unless you get upgraded to concierge, which we did at Poly.  Free booze!



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Ronda, smart thing to turn and do the half instead.
> 
> Chicago 2007 the heat was at 80* and climing by 8AM I think 1 or 2 people died and I know tons when to the hosptial. It was bad.




Excellent point, Jo.




Twoboysnmygirl said:


> ARgh!!!!!!! I have over a year and a half to decide, but I just can't figure it out!  It seems that I have to choose between transportation or alcohol...and I know what usually wins in that situation!



  Priorities!

Besides, you can't drink in MK.  




goofyfan-12 said:


> Liz - don't forget to come up for air this week.
> 
> Ummm - hope I didn't miss anyone.  So sorry if I did.  Chalk it up to exhaustion.  I think Jesse is trying to kill me with bear crawls, jump squats and other obstacle course fun.  Whew - it is exhausting.
> 
> Bear crawls - I know someone asked about these.  Basically, start in the upright part of a push up and then start crawling.  For me, it is hard, but it is starting to get easier.  He added backwards crawling today which I am not nearly coordinated enough for yet.  Watching one 20 year old do the same thing with 110 pound dumb bells was more than a bit humbling.  Of course the 20 year old was training to be a football player and was completely wiped out when he was done made me feel a bit better.  I was just excited when I remembered being in fear of Jesse's obstacle courses when I first started training and never thought I would be able to do one.  Now I am -   Whoo to the hoo!  Making progress - gotta like that.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!



Thanks for checking on me, Paula!    I'm good.  Tracking.  

The training is going well.  I am in the midst right now!  I come home exhausted though, because I talk and teach all day.  Wipes me out..  Busy nights at home this week, too...the Suzy Homemaker stuff is amusing me.  I spend more time cooking and cleaning and yet my house still looks the same.  Picture me with an apron and cocktail!  



goofyfan-12 said:


> Nancy - I did. I am down two pounds!  Guess the butt kicking workouts are a good thing...



WOO HOO!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> You know, I have caught that flick a few times on free TV and it was cute, watching it flipping in between commercials.  But I didn't sit through the whole thing.  Is it the same one? With Kristin Bell?
> 
> *yes.  Becca said she had seen "parts" on tv, here and there, so I blamed her for the movie choice.  Of course, she said "when I said *parts* I meant I'd seen about 3 scenes.  The only 3 GOOD scenes apparently"  Yeah.  Just a lot of unnecessary full nudity and gratuitous sex scenes that added absolutely no value to the movie.*
> 
> I am so proud of you for that, and I will remain proud of you for that!!!  It was HUGE!
> 
> *word! *
> 
> Woo hoo!!!  What kind of bike do you have again?
> 
> *I have a Jamis Ventura Sport.  It's a good introductory/non-competitive level road bike.  16 speeds which seems like it should be enough, but it's not *really* 16 different speeds.  There is some redundancy in the gear ratios so there is some overlap. (hah.  I sound so technical don't I )  I have been super happy with it.  Perfect for the fitness riding that I do.  If I were to get serious into racing I think I'd upgrade, but I don't see that happening any time soon.*
> 
> I spend more time cooking and cleaning and yet my house still looks the same.  Picture me with an apron and cocktail!



*the 21st century June Cleaver *


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Question for you ladies.  

I am very close to my godson, who is turning 18 and graduating in May.  I've spent less time with him in the last year, as it often happens with 17 year olds.  But, he calls me at 10pm freaking out after he's had a fight with his parents, who have been my friends since I was 8 and 15, respectively.  

He's basically a good kid, has been a very good kid.  Smart, kind, etc.  Goes to a preppy, swanky, all boys school.  Well, in the last year he has been hanging out with derelicts that he meets at his job at a local coffee shop.  Kids with uncertain futures and absent parents.  In short, not him.  He's going to college, and honestly should have gotten into better ones than he did - we blame his slacking on his environment.

This Sunday I ran into him and his derelict friends outside of Costco, and he was smoking.  He had the good sense to hide it from me, but even Emily was like, "ooh, you are in trouble!".  He didn't introduce me, was so glad to ditch me, and of course I texted his mom on my way to my car.

I was going to give him cash for the big 18 and graduation, but now I am unsure about that.  To be frank, I don't want to hand over a 1/4 of my weekly paycheck to a kid who is going to buy cigarettes with it, or worse, alcohol.  My upstanding, sweet godson, sure.  But not this kid who can't chose good friends or make good choices.

Any suggestions on what to do?  Gifts to give instead?  

I'll get the story on how they handled it on Friday.  I really hope they came down hard.  They are good parents but were both raised in very restrictive households and don't want to be like that with their kids...as opposed to me, who was raised more evenly and thus reveals in being strict!  But there are always more lax and more strict parents out there, you know?


----------



## adsrtw

Oh my gosh!  I couldn't agree more with no cash/gift cards.  What about a deposit to his account at the bursar's office for text books??


----------



## HockeyKat

Cash is a no-go.  No way.  Gifts are possible.  I like EE's idea.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*or a savings bond.  It will mature just about the same time as he does *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*#$&%(@#$(%*@&!^

tracking. Over my calories for the day  *


----------



## goofyfan-12

AKASnowWhite said:


> *#$&%(@#$(%*@&!^
> 
> tracking. Over my calories for the day  *



Me too...  I am blaming the peanut butter cup ice cream that was 'forcing' its way down my throat at dinner.  

Liz - I like the textbook idea as well.  The savings bond is a great idea as well.

The bike race was just incredible to watch.  It was a long day of standing mostly alone but the rush of watching the pro peloton go by was worth it. The bikes actually hummed they were going so fast. I was amazed at how close the riders were to each other in the pack.  One misstep and the whole pack would have toppled over like dominoes.  I doubt I will ever become a racer but it was truly exciting to watch.  I will likely volunteer again next year but I need to be a little smarter about my assignment selection.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

goofyfan-12 said:


> Me too...  I am blaming the peanut butter cup ice cream that was 'forcing' its way down my throat at dinner.



*I had peanut butter cup ice cream too   Definitely put my calories over the top.  And half way thru tomorrow to, I'm afraid *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

LALALALALALALALALAAAAAAAAAA!  I don't HEAR you talking about PB cup ice cream!!! LALALALALALALA!!  

Ok, I guess I'm just old now and always going to be in pain?  I don't know what happen from Jan/Feb until now, but ever since I got sick for so long, everything hurts when I run now.  I'm sore and uncomfortable, and not in the good way where you know you just worked out the day before and you feel better after a while.  My hips hurt, that muscle or whatever hurts in my thigh STILL, everything hurts when I run and everything is stiff no matter how many days I wait in between. I can barely go 2 miles and then for a few days I can barely get in and out of my car.  I don't get it and I'm so frustrated. 

Ok, sorry, I just needed to rant, I'll get off my pity pot now.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Liz, I agree no cash, I really like EE's answer, of a gift card to best buy or even walmart if he is going away for school. 

Ice Cream yummy... I want some!!

Great job on the 2lbs Paula. I am going to try that bear crawl thing.

Karen, how many days do you rest between your runs? Are you cross training? If you are only running once a week and you are running all out yes your are going to be sore. But if its your knees and just knees, you need to see a Doc. to make sure its just being sore.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I'm trying to get back to running every other day, but I haven't been able to.  It's been every 2-4 days or so and I don't run all out at all.  I'm doing intervals (mostly b/c it hurts) and I just feel...heavy?  I feel like I'm pounding the ground or something, I have no idea what's going on.  I would love to see a Dr. but it's not going to happen right now, we don't have insurance and I'm not sure what a Dr. would tell me other than to rest...which I did for a MONTH when I was sick.  It's not just my knees, in fact, the knee issues I had when I started running are better (I'm guessing they just got stronger and the new shoes helped) but my hips and thighs just hurt all the time...I feel old, I grunt and hobble around most of the time.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Karen - have you tried adding yoga to your workout schedule?  I am not built for running and it takes an awful toll on my body.  Everything is tight and hurts.  Yoga is my saving grace.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Nancy, I used to do yoga a lot, but haven't since I started running, maybe that would help.  I try to stretch a lot before and after running, but that's a good idea, maybe my muscles are just all tight?  It doesn't help that I'm PMSing, I'm just Ms-crabbypants this morning and being sore doesn't help!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

adsrtw said:


> Oh my gosh!  I couldn't agree more with no cash/gift cards.  What about a deposit to his account at the bursar's office for text books??



That's a great idea!  N snarkily remarked that he might not be in school for long, so it might go to waste.    He's got a point there.  Jeez.  This kid BETTER shape up in college!!!



AKASnowWhite said:


> *or a savings bond.  It will mature just about the same time as he does *



Bwahahahahaha  

Excellent idea - he has to wait years to spend it on cigarettes!



goofyfan-12 said:


> Me too...  I am blaming the peanut butter cup ice cream that was 'forcing' its way down my throat at dinner.
> 
> Liz - I like the textbook idea as well.  The savings bond is a great idea as well.
> 
> The bike race was just incredible to watch.  It was a long day of standing mostly alone but the rush of watching the pro peloton go by was worth it. The bikes actually hummed they were going so fast. I was amazed at how close the riders were to each other in the pack.  One misstep and the whole pack would have toppled over like dominoes.  I doubt I will ever become a racer but it was truly exciting to watch.  I will likely volunteer again next year but I need to be a little smarter about my assignment selection.



Peanut butter cup ice cream...I adore it, too!

Thanks for weighing in, Paula.  

I love the bikes humming.  What a detail.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Liz, I agree no cash, I really like EE's answer, of a gift card to best buy or even walmart if he is going away for school.



Yes, maybe a gift card for school supplies!


Karen, I would definitely try the yoga.  Hey, did your friend have her baby?  Did I miss that update?


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

No, still waiting on the baby!  It's driving me nuts b/c I'm "on call" all the time and constantly worried that I'll have to petsit or be doing something when she calls and needs me to rush over!  I don't like waiting, apparently this is not the best trait when someone is having a baby.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*so when you all are trying to gain access to the wagon, and tracking all the food & drink your over-active mouth consumes, what kind of torture do you throw in just for good measure?   Me, I make kaluha brownies.  Double batch.  You know, because a single is never enough *


----------



## lisaviolet

Erika update from someone please and thank you.  

Hope it all went well.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Erika - alive and well.  I won't say kickin' because, well, she can't 

couch bound, on meds, fiesty of course   She needs to come out and play.  Seriously.

Day 3 of tracking.  Finally a bit better for me.  I was much better on my calories.  And my attitude *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I'm here!  I'm ok.  Surgery went well and I am recovering.  I already started putting weight on it, so that is a great sign.  Drugs are good.    Ok, off to get caught up...again....


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I'm glad things went well Erika and you are can heal now!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Happy Thursday everyone!*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

lisaviolet said:


> Erika!  Is today the day?  The surgery?  If it is - like you're going to answer me.  MCL, yes?  Thinking of you.



*Actually it was a torn meniscus.  All ligaments are, thankfully, intact.  The tear in the cartilage is my special souvenir from the Princess.  It is what happened at mile 9 that made me send out the SOS for Nancy.  I thought it was my hamstring...but it was just referred pain from the knee.

But now I get a good war story..."yeah, I tore my cartilage at mile 9 of a Half and still finished the race..."  Hard core.  Word.*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Ok, answer this:
> 
> It's your 40th birthday with your BFF, you have three nights at WDW and you both love MK and Epcot (woot! DRINKS!) which would you pick and why:
> Beach Club or Poly???



*Beach club for me.  Or Boardwalk.  Jellyrolls and the proximity to World Showcase.  But seriously, you can't go wrong with either, right?*

*Liz--on the godson.  Oh, what a terrible position to be in.  So you told his parents that you saw him smoking, right?  I assume you did.  Yes, go with a gift card to his college bookstore.  Most college bookstores sell them.  It's an appropriate gift and it will be used for college supplies and not cigarettes.

Knee update next...*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Surgery day was pretty uneventful.  The hardest part was that the surgery was so late in the day (about 3pm) which means nothing to eat or drink beginning midnight the night before.  So that was a challenge.  Once at the hospital, though, it was a breeze.  I came out of anesthesia so easily!  It was like waking up from a nap, so that was good.  Of course, I was instantly flooded with pain.  But a morphine drip took care of that nicely.

Got home Tuesday evening and went straight to the couch.  Prior to leaving for the hospital, I spent a lot of time in the kitchen so that I have a ton of meals ready to go.  Don't have to worry about cooking or feeding the family.  My house is also totally clean.    So, once home, I just camped out on the couch and haven't moved much since.

I am on both percocet and vicodin for pain.  So I doze A LOT.    But I am also coherent a lot.  It's a good mix.  Also a good mix of catching up on work and what is on my DVR!  

My kids, I have to say, are AMAZING.  They are doing everything and are being great and helpful and compassionate--all of it.  Riley in particular.  He is constantly fetching ice for me and making me tea.  Super cute and sweet.

Jeff went back to work this morning...but he almost didn't.  Last night at midnight I had a horrible accident and fell.  I was getting up to go to the bathroom on my crutches.  One of the kids left a shirt on the floor--and it was dark so I didn't notice it. I put my crutch down on the shirt and it slipped right out and down I went...major crash.  I SCREAMED.  I was sobbing.  Jeff came flying down the stairs and had to carry me back to the couch.  I may have gone into a bit of shock as I don't really remember much, but I know that I was freezing cold.  Once I was calmed down enough, I doubled up on pain meds and basically passed out.  I had Jeff wake me up this morning before he left for work to make sure I would be ok.  I sent him off to work--I am super sore, but fine otherwise.  We *almost* went to the ER last night.  And honestly, I should have...and would have if not for the kids.  Jeff would have had to drive me...which means either leaving the kids alone, dragging them out of bed to go with us, or dragging my parents out of bed to come stay with the kids.  So I decided to just over-medicate at home and wait until morning.

So now I just got off the phone with my surgeon who does not seem concerned about the fall.  In fact, he said to not rely on the crutches much and try going without them and putting more weight on the knee.

I am going without pain meds for the time being to see how I *really* feel.  Hard to tell what the extent of the pain/injury is with everything being masked by the drugs...as much fun as they can be.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Is today really Thursday?  Because it's behaving like Monday 

And in tracking news....we got dark chocolate covered almonds in at work.  Finally.  We've been out for ages.  And of course, they come in bulk.  And naturally somebody opened the box before I got there. So, I ate some.  Then I ate some more.  And, for good measure, just a few more. 

*&#$!)^%@) almonds *


----------



## SeptemberGirl

3DisneyKids said:


> *Actually it was a torn meniscus.  All ligaments are, thankfully, intact.  The tear in the cartilage is my special souvenir from the Princess.  It is what happened at mile 9 that made me send out the SOS for Nancy.  I thought it was my hamstring...but it was just referred pain from the knee.
> 
> But now I get a good war story..."yeah, I tore my cartilage at mile 9 of a Half and still finished the race..."  Hard core.  Word.*
> 
> 
> *Liz--on the godson.  Oh, what a terrible position to be in.  So you told his parents that you saw him smoking, right?  I assume you did.  Yes, go with a gift card to his college bookstore.  Most college bookstores sell them.  It's an appropriate gift and it will be used for college supplies and not cigarettes.
> 
> *



Such a good war story!!!

Yes, I texted her as I walked to the car.  She was upset.  I see her tomorrow, so I will find out what they did, if anything.

I do wonder if he will stay in college or not.  God, I hope so.  I am so upset about this.  He was my baby!  (I was 18 going on 19 when he was born).  I took him everywhere as a little kid, and he's been such a part of my life.  My kid before I had a kid.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Is today really Thursday?  Because it's behaving like Monday
> 
> And in tracking news....we got dark chocolate covered almonds in at work.  Finally.  We've been out for ages.  And of course, they come in bulk.  And naturally somebody opened the box before I got there. So, I ate some.  Then I ate some more.  And, for good measure, just a few more.
> 
> *&#$!)^%@) almonds *



I have been tracking and it's less grim than last week, or the week before.  My my GOD I want food.  CANDY.  Anything.  I would take those almonds down.

My coworker just turned 50 and she and I were talking about weight and it just made me feel better.  Like I have more time than I feel like I do to figure life out.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Yes, I texted her as I walked to the car.  She was upset.  I see her tomorrow, so I will find out what they did, if anything.
> 
> I do wonder if he will stay in college or not.  God, I hope so.  I am so upset about this.  He was my baby!  (I was 18 going on 19 when he was born).  I took him everywhere as a little kid, and he's been such a part of my life.  My kid before I had a kid.



*Being the parent of teens is hard.  Freakin' ridiculously hard.  You need to give them space and room to grow.  They need to mistakes.  That's how they learn. As a parent I just pray that the mistakes they make are relatively minor, non-life-altering ones.  Caught smoking and called out for it?  minor offense.  Certainly one that needs to be addressed, but managable.  <sigh>

Do you ever watch the show Parenthood?  Love that show.  One of very few shows that I make a point to watch.  Or dvr if I'm not home.*


----------



## HockeyKat

SeptemberGirl said:


> I have been tracking and it's less grim than last week, or the week before.  My my GOD I want food.  CANDY.  Anything.  I would take those almonds down.
> 
> My coworker just turned 50 and she and I were talking about weight and it just made me feel better.  Like I have more time than I feel like I do to figure life out.



ME. TOO.  

I was doing so well and this week I have taked a swan dive off the wagon.   Sat, Mon, Tues.   I tracked Saturday and it was ugggggly, then didn't even have the heart to track Mon/Tues.   

I was doing well yesterday and so far today but I might have trouble tonight.  Too much stress.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

tater tots.

and wine.


----------



## HockeyKat

Beer.  Lite beer, at least,  

Mmm for tater tots.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

HockeyKat said:


> ME. TOO.
> 
> I was doing so well and this week I have taked a swan dive off the wagon.   Sat, Mon, Tues.   I tracked Saturday and it was ugggggly, then didn't even have the heart to track Mon/Tues.
> 
> I was doing well yesterday and so far today but I might have trouble tonight.  Too much stress.



*You'll get back on, Kat.  I know you will.  I have total faith in you.  I have ALWAYS admired how you get yourself back on track even when you have been off for a while.  You always come back.  Hang in there--sorry for the stress.  Job stress sucks, that's for sure.*




AKASnowWhite said:


> tater tots.
> 
> and wine.



*OMG, that is just HI LAR IOUS!  In my drug-induced state I have had some *odd* combinations as well.  I haven't been eating regular meals at regular times because I sleep so much during the day.  So yesterday evening I woke up from a nap right around would be normal dinner time.  And I really just wanted hot cocoa.  Comforting when laid up, kwim?  So I was perched on the couch with my cocoa when my mom showed up for a visit.  And, being my mom, she wanted to bring me a treat since I am hurt and all.  So she brought my favorite food for dinner.  Sushi.  So yes, I had sushi and cocoa for dinner last night!  

I have been tracking this WHOLE time!  I am really proud of myself.  For those that don't know, I hate, hate, hate tracking.  It has always been the one part of weight loss that I have struggled with.  Work-outs?  Bring 'em on.  Water?  I hate it, but I force it down and stick to it.  But OMG, tracking!  I have *never* been able to make myself stick with it...even though every single weight loss program on the planet says that tracking is totally key to success.  So for me to be tracking even when I am post-surgical like this is a huge victory.

And even with sushi and cocoa...I am well within my points.    I have been under my daily point allowance for the past 3 days.  But considering I am barely moving at all, I think it is best for me to stay a bit on the low side.*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Knee update--

I am wide awake because I slept almost all day--that was the result of my midnight drama from last night.  I am pretty sure I went into mild shock from the trauma of the fall.  But it all seems to be ok.  The surgeon didn't want to see me today.  He just said it would be a bit more sore and bruised, but there was really no way to "ruin" the repair work he had just done. I am starting to put more weight on the leg when walking and so far it is going well.  Very swollen, but that seems to be the only real issue right now.  I am icing it pretty much around the clock. 

I saw my knee for the first time today.  3 small areas with stitches (it was orthroscopic...so it kinda looks like 3 bullet holes each in a different spot around my knee cap, each with 2-3 stitches on the outside).  Maybe I'll post a picture?  One of the scope sites bled from the fall last night, but otherwise no obvious damage.

The pain is getting better.  I was home alone today--Jeff went to work and the kids were all in school.  I didn't take any pain meds all day because if anything came up, I would have to drive.  Plus, I wanted to get an accurate handle on how much pain I am actually in without it being masked by meds.

The good news is that when I just sit here on the couch with it elevated and iced, I am fine.  Sure, I am aware of it and it is sore, but not so sore that I need pain pills.  BUT...once I start moving around, um yeah, then it is uncomfortable.  By the time Jeff got home at 6pm, I was more than ready for the drugs.

Kids are officially on Spring Break for the next 10 days.  I am excited and looking forward to it.  We don't have any major plans, of course (not only because of my knee, but we *did* just get back from Disney a month ago), but we will do little things throughout the week.  I just love not having our crazy schedule for the week.  No waking up early for school, no traveling to away soccer games or gymnastics meets.  Just a whole lotta down time.  And we will just wake up each day and decide what we want to do.  Jeff is working all week, so it'll just be me and the kids...and I am sure I will end up dragging their friends with us...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> *So yes, I had sushi and cocoa for dinner last night!  *



* eeeewwww 

So glad to hear that you're on the road to recovery.  And tracking thru it all?  I'm impressed!

I, on the other hand, had a total tracking fail yesterday.  Well, not a *complete* fail.  I did track my breakfast and lunch.  But after the chocolate covered almond dibacle, I didn't have a whole lot of calories left for the day.  So naturally, cheese burgers (mine was turkey w/reduced fat cheddar), tater tots and wine seemed like an appropriate choice for dinner   I did have salad though.  and ice cream 

It's a bit crisp out this morning - about 36* right now - but we are heading out for a bike ride soon.  Stephen wants to take a hilly route.  Um, yay? *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*I just realized that it was exactly 23 years ago today that Stephen and I got engaged.  Friday April 15th.  Tax day.  How romantic. *


----------



## HockeyKat

Well, I lost my job today.   7 weeks severance, at least.

Sigh.


----------



## adsrtw

HockeyKat said:


> Well, I lost my job today.   7 weeks severance, at least.
> 
> Sigh.



Wishing a speedy job search to you.  I am sure you will find something bigger and better.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> Well, I lost my job today.   7 weeks severance, at least.
> 
> Sigh.



*#*%!)@$#@*& 

 As awful as it feels right this moment, I have every confidence in you, your talents and abilities.  Things will fall into place for you.  I'm sure of it *


----------



## DisneyGalUK

HockeyKat said:


> Well, I lost my job today.   7 weeks severance, at least.
> 
> Sigh.



 So sorry Kat, this sucks.
I have no doubt you will find something soon, you rock too much not to.

E - Glad to hear the surgery went well, but be careful! (The irony of ME telling someone else to be careful is just unbelievable )
I know im odd, but I'd like to see pictures of your bullet hole scars!

Liz - I like the ideas of vouchers or straight into an account for school for your godson. I know I don't have kids, but I was once a teenager and I agree with Nancy - getting caught smoking is bad, a bad choice but I remember being 17 and getting caught smoking by my parents (the legal age for buying cigarettes here is 16 ) and even though I was old enough they ripped me a new one - the smoking phase didn't last long!

Nancy - I love almonds. Especially chocolate covered ones. I wouldn't have even used my hands to eat them, I would have just stuck my face straight into the box! 

Lisa - How are you doing?

Paula - Great job on the loss at JC 

EE, Amy, Ronda, Karen, Jo, Rob, Meg (Meg where are you!), Everyone - Hi!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> *#*%!)@$#@*&
> 
> As awful as it feels right this moment, I have every confidence in you, your talents and abilities.  Things will fall into place for you.  I'm sure of it *



WORD!  I know it sucks right in this moment.  But in a few weeks from now, I am willing to bet that you will be in a better paying job that you enjoy more!  Hang in there and lean on us--we're here!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kat, so sorry. But you are a smart cookie, I know you will be find a job soon. 
   

E, hows the knee today?

Kelly, hows the running going?

Karen, feeling any better? I like the yoga idea.

EE, Liz, Nancy, Paula, Meg, Lisa, Happy Saturday All.

Off to do a 10K in the rain and 25 mph winds. 

Have a great day all


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi All, 
Everyone must be enjoying their day.

All Hills 10K is done.   I was happy with my pace!
So glad its over. The bling was sub par for sure. It swas a dog tag.

Just had 2 Margaritas! 
Happy Saturday All


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Kat, I'm so sorry!  I'm glad you got a little severance and hope you find something else that's WAY BETTER! 

E, how scary about the fall!  I'm glad you are able to go sometimes without the pain meds and 10 days with the kids!  WOOT!  Sounds like fun! (it really does to me!) 

Jo, I'm feeling much better, I haven't had to run, but will tomorrow.

Sorry I have been MIA, I really haven't had time at all, my friend, Summer, had her baby!  I was there, at her home for the whole labor and delivery.  She had two midwives (one actually just volunteered...that's how much people love her) and it was pretty incredible.  Unassisted she gave birth to a baby boy...and get this, he weighed 11 pounds, 14 ounces!!!!!! 

It was 12 hours long and I stayed up ALL night and got home at 5:30 in the morning, only to get 1 1/2 hours of sleep and have to get up and petsit!!!  I never did get back to sleep yesterday, I slept so good last night when I finally got to bed!

I have the photos (none of them are graphic or show anything)in an album on my photography facebook page.  Check them out if you get a chance!
Portraits & Paws Facebook page


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Jo, I just had a glass of wine!  CHEERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

NBA PLAYOFFS BABY!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> ]Erika - alive and well.  I won't say kickin' because, well, she can't



Do you know that I curse you  EVERY SINGLE TIME I MULTI-QUOTE!!!!!!  Why? I believe that your bold and/or colour puts me over the quota.  

So funny Nancy.  I bet she's kicking anyway.  



3DisneyKids said:


> I'm here!  I'm ok.  Surgery went well and I am recovering.  I already started putting weight on it, so that is a great sign.  Drugs are good.    Ok, off to get caught up...again....



Yeah and then you fell.  Crap.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> Nancy - I did. I am down two pounds!  Guess the butt kicking workouts are a good thing...




Way to go Paula.  





SeptemberGirl said:


> Disagree on you, Miss Lisa.  Honestly, it was like we'd known each other for years.  Which we have!



What ?   You can't disagree.  You're are not a BUNCH/CROWD of people.


----------



## lisaviolet

Kat, I meant to post this first.  I'm so sorry Kat.  So sorry.

 Listen - the weekend I graduated from university - on my birthday- I got a call from California and thought my brother was phoning to say congratulations etc but it was a horrid day for him -  both my brother and his wife lost their jobs. Both. Different careers - different employers.   I don't know why I just wrote when it was  but it's SO in my head.   Same day.  I remember like it was yesterday.  Wait, I have a point Kat.  I'm not writing out a sob story. Here's the part.   My SIL booked them on a cruise.  And I thought at the time many moons ago "have they gone mental?".  

Now as I get older I GET IT.  They needed it.  Since I read your post I've been sitting here wondering if you thought about taking some of your DVC points and just chillin'for a bit  before the search and decisions begin.  

Anyway love to you Kat.  You've been on my mind.


----------



## lisaviolet

And you look very cute in your apron.    (EDIT:  LIZ to you it jumped down here!!!!)




3DisneyKids said:


> *Actually it was a torn meniscus.  All ligaments are, thankfully, intact.
> ]*


*

Yeah I knew I had it wrong with I said it to Jean.  She said "MCL she would be able to bike".  (Jean's had many scopes and a reconstructive ACL).  



3DisneyKids said:



			Surgery day was pretty uneventful.
		
Click to expand...


Ah come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Loved the knee report and the helpful wee ones.  Well, I guess they're not so wee anymore.  



AKASnowWhite said:



Is today really Thursday?  Because it's behaving like Monday 

And in tracking news....we got dark chocolate covered almonds in at work.  Finally.  We've been out for ages.  And of course, they come in bulk.  And naturally somebody opened the box before I got there. So, I ate some.  Then I ate some more.  And, for good measure, just a few more. 

*&#$!)^%@) almonds 

Click to expand...


MMmm.  Chocolate covered almonds.   



3DisneyKids said:



			.

And even with sushi and cocoa...
		
Click to expand...


Yum.  



3DisneyKids said:



			Knee update--

I am wide awake because I slept almost all day--that was the result of my midnight drama from last night.  I am pretty sure I went into mild shock from the trauma of the fall.  But it all seems to be ok.  The surgeon didn't want to see me today.  He just said it would be a bit more sore and bruised, but there was really no way to "ruin" the repair work he had just done. I am starting to put more weight on the leg when walking and so far it is going well.  Very swollen, but that seems to be the only real issue right now.  I am icing it pretty much around the clock. 

I saw my knee for the first time today.  3 small areas with stitches (it was orthroscopic...so it kinda looks like 3 bullet holes each in a different spot around my knee cap, each with 2-3 stitches on the outside).  Maybe I'll post a picture?  One of the scope sites bled from the fall last night, but otherwise no obvious damage.

The pain is getting better.  I was home alone today--Jeff went to work and the kids were all in school.  I didn't take any pain meds all day because if anything came up, I would have to drive.  Plus, I wanted to get an accurate handle on how much pain I am actually in without it being masked by meds.

The good news is that when I just sit here on the couch with it elevated and iced, I am fine.  Sure, I am aware of it and it is sore, but not so sore that I need pain pills.  BUT...once I start moving around, um yeah, then it is uncomfortable.  By the time Jeff got home at 6pm, I was more than ready for the drugs.

Kids are officially on Spring Break for the next 10 days.  I am excited and looking forward to it.  We don't have any major plans, of course (not only because of my knee, but we *did* just get back from Disney a month ago), but we will do little things throughout the week.  I just love not having our crazy schedule for the week.  No waking up early for school, no traveling to away soccer games or gymnastics meets.  Just a whole lotta down time.  And we will just wake up each day and decide what we want to do.  Jeff is working all week, so it'll just be me and the kids...and I am sure I will end up dragging their friends with us...
		
Click to expand...


Yes on the bold.    I was so going to post my incision when it had its staples.  It was so UGLY it was PRETTY.    Post it.  Post it.  

Was it Kelly that said "yes".  



AKASnowWhite said:



 eeeewwww 

Click to expand...


What's wrong with you?  



AKASnowWhite said:



I just realized that it was exactly 23 years ago today that Stephen and I got engaged.  Friday April 15th.  Tax day.  How romantic. 

Click to expand...


Aaaah.  How sweet.  Tax day.    Sweet Nancy.    23 years.  


]*


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *#*%!)@$#@*&
> 
> As awful as it feels right this moment, I have every confidence in you, your talents and abilities.  Things will fall into place for you.  I'm sure of it *



Said perfectly.  Yes to this.  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Everyone - Hi!
> 
> Hope everyone is well



MKK, how is the hoopla?  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Hi All,
> Everyone must be enjoying their day.
> 
> All Hills 10K is done.   I was happy with my pace!
> So glad its over. The bling was sub par for sure. It swas a dog tag.
> 
> Just had 2 Margaritas!
> Happy Saturday All



Good for you Jo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I have the photos (none of them are graphic or show anything)in an album on my photography facebook page.  Check them out if you get a chance!
> Portraits & Paws Facebook page




They're beautiful Karen.  Just gorgeous.  Great job talented woman.


----------



## lisaviolet

Where the heck is Miss Megan?  Besides smothering herself in LOVE and MAPLE SYRUP.  

Miss you Megan.


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Kat, I meant to post this first.  I'm so sorry Kat.  So sorry.
> 
> Listen - the weekend I graduated from university - on my birthday- I got a call from California and thought my brother was phoning to say congratulations etc but it was a horrid day for him -  both my brother and his wife lost their jobs. Both. Different careers - different employers.   I don't know why I just wrote when it was  but it's SO in my head.   Same day.  I remember like it was yesterday.  Wait, I have a point Kat.  I'm not writing out a sob story. Here's the part.   My SIL booked them on a cruise.  And I thought at the time many moons ago "have they gone mental?".
> 
> Now as I get older I GET IT.  They needed it.  Since I read your post I've been sitting here wondering if you thought about taking some of your DVC points and just chillin'for a bit  before the search and decisions begin.
> 
> Anyway love to you Kat.  You've been on my mind.



Thanks.  

It's been almost 8 years since the last time this happened, and it was a bit of a shock.  

Mostly right now I am wondering how we will pay the mortgage if I don't find something before the end of May.   Unemployment for both of us (as my husband's store closes at the end of the month and his job is far from assured) will at least keep that up to date, though, I guess.  

My search started as soon as I hit the door of my house on Friday, at about noon.  I called in the 4 recruiters I have worked with as a manager, and have at least 6 leads going now.  My next two calls were to former bosses to confirm references.   I also contacted some friends/ex-coworkers over the weekend who have a few more leads for me.  

Starting tomorrow I will post my resume on the major job sites, and comb them for places to apply directly on top of the agency leads.  

We have come up with a few ways to tighten the budget for a while.   The severance goes until June 3rd, and 7 vacation days were paid out as well, so we will be okay for a little bit.   

There a bunch of home projects I can take on, as well as having extra time to work out, run, etc.   

I am also taking the weekend to wallow a bit with a few adult beverages.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It's been almost 8 years since the last time this happened, and it was a bit of a shock.
> 
> *I guess so.  *
> 
> Mostly right now I am wondering how we will pay the mortgage if I don't find something before the end of May.   Unemployment for both of us (as my husband's store closes at the end of the month and his job is far from assured) will at least keep that up to date, though, I guess.  *Wow, you know how I read this Kat.  I know to live it is hard but I read it like maybe - and of course I don't know - but maybe there is some place you are both meant to be.  Sighing, I should just shut my mouth.  I'm sure it's not helpful and maybe I should just listen to you Kat. *
> 
> My search started as soon as I hit the door of my house on Friday, at about noon.  I called in the 4 recruiters I have worked with as a manager, and have at least 6 leads going now.  My next two calls were to former bosses to confirm references.   I also contacted some friends/ex-coworkers over the weekend who have a few more leads for me.
> 
> *Wow, look at you.  Sighing. LOOK AT YOU.  *
> 
> Starting tomorrow I will post my resume on the major job sites, and comb them for places to apply directly on top of the agency leads.
> 
> *Anywhere Kat?  Or only in Raleigh/Durham?  *
> We have come up with a few ways to tighten the budget for a while.   The severance goes until June 3rd, and 7 vacation days were paid out as well, so we will be okay for a little bit.   *Good to hear Kat.  *
> There a bunch of home projects I can take on, as well as having extra time to work out, run, etc.
> 
> I am also taking the weekend to wallow a bit with a few adult beverages.



Good for you.  GOOD FOR YOU KAT.


----------



## HockeyKat

You know, we have considered trying somewhere else.   

Our front runner at the moment would be Texas, probably the Dallas area.  Florida used to be in our top 2 but the economy there isn't doing so well.   

However, we would have to sell the house and not sure it's the best time to do so.   The market here hasn't been hit as hard as the rest of the country, but the best we could hope for is break-even.   

I would also need to find somewhere willing to offer relocation.  We don't have enough in reserve right now to get through a move without it. 


You know something else this has done for me?   The outpouring of support and offers to help or just listen are amazing.   You guys, and my local and other 'net friends, and my husband (who is SO pissed for me, it's very sweet).   I can't tell you what that means to me.   

Between that and the awful storms that have ripped through here today that *completely* missing my area, it really puts things in perspective.  We were in a non-storm zone about in a 3-5 mile area between two major tornado-bearing storm systems.   All of the destruction I have seen that is in areas I know... I guess I feel pretty blessed.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

lisaviolet said:


> NBA PLAYOFFS BABY!!!!



Go BULLS


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!



lisaviolet said:


> Yes on the bold.    I was so going to post my incision when it had its staples.  It was so UGLY it was PRETTY.    Post it.  Post it.
> 
> Was it Kelly that said "yes".



It was me that said yes! I like looking at scars! (I know, Im a weirdo!)



HockeyKat said:


> I am also taking the weekend to wallow a bit with a few adult beverages.



Good for you Kat!

When I lost my job last February I'd been there for 7 years, no sign that anything bad was going to happen and I was devastated. You know what, it was the best thing that ever happened! Ive now got a whole new career, the opportunity of extra training and future promotion prospects, and I love my new job!
I think you will find something bigger and better Kat, in fact I know it 

Lisa - Did you mean wedding hoopla? It is INSANE!! Not long to go now, its in every newspaper, updates on every news channel, special edition magazines, pullout magazines, free posters, royal wedding branded EVERYTHING (and I mean everything - tea towels, paper plates, china plates, keyrings, ashtrays, t-shirts!) Its gone crazy!!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Good morning!

Still sitting here, healing away.  I am walking all the time now, allbeit slowly.  Still icing around the clock.  The pain is there, but what is really bugging me is the feeling in instability.  It just FEELS so weak and like it will buckle at any moment.  It is a very unsettling feeling.

Kelly--I am loving all of the royal wedding hype!  I will watch it on tv, for sure.  Jeff is sick of it--and we don't have nearly the coverage that you do.

Kat--I know I already siad this, but you are doing everything right.  Everything.  And things have a way of working out.  I know that words are cheap right now and it is hard to believe when you are staring at a pile of bills.  But I do think it will work out for the best.  And even though the FL economy is not great right now, the housing market is amazing and it might be worth a look.

Lisa--Ha!  Of course you and Kelly would want pictures.  Of course you would!

Karen--glad you got caught up on sleep.  Great pics! And brave of Summer.  OMG, I would not let anyone take pics of me when I was in labor.  Hell no!  So not a pretty sight!

Nancy--update on the black tie gala, please.

JO--awesome job on the race!  WAY TO GO!  So proud of you!


----------



## lisaviolet

Kat - woke up thinking about you.    And I won't do any unnecessary babbling like last night but DALLAS - all I could think of was what costs about 5-6 hundred thousand here  is under 2 there.    That's all I could think of Kat - HGTV and how low Texas costs KILL ME.  Simling.  

Also, I'm glad to come on here and see you're okay with the storms.  I'm so sorry for your neighbours - must be devastating.  

Anyway - love to you.


----------



## lisaviolet

Yes Kelly - that HOOPLA.  .  Ashtrays.    - didn't know they still were a hot item.  

Kelly OMG - my regular Indian pissed me off and I found the best vegetarian joint.  I have to take pictures of their takeout tray.  An area north area of Toronto is I would guess about 70% (not joking) South Asian.  Every block Indian restaurant.  Anyway, this place - 5.99 (Rice - four little choices plus naan and feeds Jean and I - $5.99.

Erika - yes pictures.


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Go BULLS



Did you see THAT?


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Still sitting here, healing away.  I am walking all the time now, allbeit slowly.  Still icing around the clock.  The pain is there, but what is really bugging me is the feeling in instability.  It just FEELS so weak and like it will buckle at any moment.  It is a very unsettling feeling.
> 
> 
> !



Yes, that is an AWFUL feeling Erika. 

 Here's to it passing. 


 DON'T BE STUBBORN WITH YOUR RECOVERY/CHOICES, OKAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adsrtw

Kat -   You will find a great place to work.  Everything will work out, it's just too dark to see it right now.

Lisa - having fun with the playoff's?

E - I'm glad your recovery is getting easier

Jo - way to rock your 10K yesterday

I'm in the middle of a paper for my class.  Two more weeks and this semester is over (then summer classes start.  Wee!).


----------



## DisneyGalUK

3DisneyKids said:


> Kelly--I am loving all of the royal wedding hype!  I will watch it on tv, for sure.  Jeff is sick of it--and we don't have nearly the coverage that you do.



Take care of that knee Erika!

Im definitely watching it, I love anything like this! My brother is absolutely over it, and is actually having a party on the day for people who DON'T want to watch it - so no tv on, no mention of the royal family etc, just booze and music 



lisaviolet said:


> Yes Kelly - that HOOPLA.  .  Ashtrays.    - didn't know they still were a hot item.
> 
> Kelly OMG - my regular Indian pissed me off and I found the best vegetarian joint.  I have to take pictures of their takeout tray.  An area north area of Toronto is I would guess about 70% (not joking) South Asian.  Every block Indian restaurant.  Anyway, this place - 5.99 (Rice - four little choices plus naan and feeds Jean and I - $5.99.
> 
> Erika - yes pictures.



I'll admit, I was surprised by the ashtrays as all public buildings are obviously non-smoking! Must be for the outside smoking areas and people who smoke in their houses! Lovely! 

I am so jealous of your new takeout place! And that is so cheap, I think it works out at less than £4 - I can't buy a salad bowl for that! Yes - pictures of the food


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Kat - woke up thinking about you.    And I won't do any unnecessary babbling like last night but DALLAS - all I could think of was what costs about 5-6 hundred thousand here  is under 2 there.    That's all I could think of Kat - HGTV and how low Texas costs KILL ME.  Simling.
> 
> Also, I'm glad to come on here and see you're okay with the storms.  I'm so sorry for your neighbours - must be devastating.
> 
> Anyway - love to you.





Dallas would be a slightly higher cost of living than here and the property taxes are higher, but there is no state income tax. 

Have a few more leads today, and am calling in every favor and contact I have.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Dallas would be a slightly higher cost of living than here and the property taxes are higher, but there is no state income tax.
> 
> Have a few more leads today, and am calling in every favor and contact I have.



OMG, that means Toronto is SO MUCH higher than you too.    In certain popular areas of the city (proper) a detached older bungalow can be up to 700 000. 

Can't wait to hear when you nab one Kat.


----------



## lisaviolet

What does Mr. Kat feel about the *possibility* of relocating Kat?


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Take care of that knee Erika!
> 
> Im definitely watching it, I love anything like this! My brother is absolutely over it, and is actually having a party on the day for people who DON'T want to watch it - so no tv on, no mention of the royal family etc, just booze and music
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit, I was surprised by the ashtrays as all public buildings are obviously non-smoking! Must be for the outside smoking areas and people who smoke in their houses! Lovely!
> 
> I am so jealous of your new takeout place! And that is so cheap, I think it works out at less than £4 - I can't buy a salad bowl for that! Yes - pictures of the food



So funny on your brother.  

Yes I'm just as excited about the containers.    Eating in and takeout - so cute.  I have this thing for sectioned off containers.    I think it goes back to beautiful bento boxes when I was in Japan.  I don't know.  Or some tupperware childhood thing.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> I'm in the middle of a paper for my class.  Two more weeks and this semester is over (then summer classes start.  Wee!).



Look at you go missy.  

Where the he!! is that Megan?


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> OMG, that means Toronto is SO MUCH higher than you too.    In certain popular areas of the city (proper) a detached older bungalow can be up to 700 000.
> 
> Can't wait to hear when you nab one Kat.



You can get a 2300 sq ft newer house w/ garage around here for 200-300K, depending on the area.   "Downtown" Raleigh may be higher but it isn't a city like Toronto.   



lisaviolet said:


> What does Mr. Kat feel about the *possibility* of relocating Kat?



He suggested it actually.   Texas could be a good place for us, or FL.   If we could get away from the house scot-free, we would be outta here.  

My only issue would be that I have built up a good network around here, and I would miss that.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

lisaviolet said:


> Yes, that is an AWFUL feeling Erika.
> 
> Here's to it passing.
> 
> 
> DON'T BE STUBBORN WITH YOUR RECOVERY/CHOICES, OKAY!!!!!!!!!!!



*Truly, Lisa, I am being the perfect patient.  I am following orders to a "T" which is very unlike me.  I always rush recovery.  But this one is too important to me.  I want to make sure I can get back to running, so I am taking it seriously.  Ice, ice, baby!  I have been bundled up all week long bc I am always freezing since I have pounds of ice strapped to me!*



lisaviolet said:


> OMG, that means Toronto is SO MUCH higher than you too.    In certain popular areas of the city (proper) a detached older bungalow can be up to 700 000.
> 
> Can't wait to hear when you nab one Kat.



*You have mentioned this many times, Lisa, and I keep meaning to ask.  Why?  And I don't mean that in a snarky way at all.  But why is Toronto such an expensive place to live?  Is it higher or lower than Montreal? Vancouver? Does it have anything to do with tax base?  It is a particularly desirable part of Canada?  And since you asked Kat, I'll ask you...would you and Jean ever consider relocating?

Kat--I don't know why, but I really feel like this is a pivotal time for you and Daryl.  Like, I really see you going through a major change with this--as in, moving.  It doesn't cost anything to contact a realtor.  Maybe you should just make a call and have someone come out to the house and do an analysis for you and tell you what it would list for.  And since your house is always show-ready, it might be worth it to just investigate.  It won't cost anything and likely won't take much time since you wouldn't have to do much to get it ready for a realtor to walk through.  Just thinking for you.  

Honestly, if it wasn't for the kids, Jeff and I would be outta here.  Even with the kids, we talk about it quite a bit.  We are both just so over winter.  Over it!  It's pretty funny actually.  Every year around January or February, a hot date night for us is a bottle of wine and surfing realtor.com!    OMG, we find these amazing, huge houses--only a year or two old, with an in-ground pool, etc. and we are like "OMG!  With the equity we would get from selling this house, we could buy that huge house outright and have no mortgage!!"  It's pretty tempting.  But Maine is such a great, great place to raise a family.  It's pretty hard to beat.

Actually, if we could make it happen, we would be the world's youngest snow birds!    Ideal for us would be to live in Maine from May - November and then Florida the rest of the year.  6 months in each place.  But even if we home schooled the kids, and arranged it with our jobs, it would be too hard on the kids with their activities and all.  Gymnastics and soccer are year round.  They couldn't just step on and off teams like that.  *sigh*  It's nice to think about, though.

*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> All Hills 10K is done.   I was happy with my pace!
> So glad its over. The bling was sub par for sure. It swas a dog tag.



*Nice job on the race Jo!   Hmmm...dog tag?  Interesting choice for bling *



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I have the photos (none of them are graphic or show anything)in an album on my photography facebook page.  Check them out if you get a chance!
> Portraits & Paws Facebook page



*Karen!  Those pictures are AWESOME! and wowza!  Big baby *



lisaviolet said:


> NBA PLAYOFFS BABY!!!!







lisaviolet said:


> Yes on the bold.    I was so going to post my incision when it had its staples.  It was so UGLY it was PRETTY.    Post it.  Post it.







lisaviolet said:


> Where the heck is Miss Megan?  Besides smothering herself in LOVE and MAPLE SYRUP.



*smothering herself in maple syrup??  yeah.  She's in love.  Come back and play Meg!!!*



HockeyKat said:


> There a bunch of home projects I can take on, as well as having extra time to work out, run, etc.



*You'll fill your days so fast you'll wonder how you had time to work!*



DisneyGalUK said:


> Lisa - Did you mean wedding hoopla? It is INSANE!!



*Good Lord.  Those poor kids.  Seriously.  Nothing like having the entire world watch your every single move. gads.*



3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy--update on the black tie gala, please.



*lots of fun.  TONS of wine.  OMG I drank more than my fair share. *



HockeyKat said:


> My only issue would be that I have built up a good network around here, and I would miss that.



*Very valid considerations.  But I like that you are willing to keep your options open*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I just finished vomiting from pain.  Lovely, eh?  I have been SO good.  So good!  Doing everything right.  But I guess I pushed it today and did too much?  Once I was settled in for the night, the pain just washed over me.  Hit me like a ton of bricks and I just lost it.  *sigh*  So I took some paid meds, which I have been off of for 48 hours.  But clearly I still need them.  I feel much better now.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> I just finished vomiting from pain.  Lovely, eh?  I have been SO good.  So good!  Doing everything right.  But I guess I pushed it today and did too much?  Once I was settled in for the night, the pain just washed over me.  Hit me like a ton of bricks and I just lost it.  *sigh*  So I took some paid meds, which I have been off of for 48 hours.  But clearly I still need them.  I feel much better now.



OH NO.  

But I do understand - once that pain pill hits the ABSOLUTE RELIEF.  Yeah for that.  Isn't that wonderful.  But I am sorry that that happened Erika.  Frustrating.  

I was SHOCKED to hear you are not being stubborn.  But "pushing it" is being on the edge.  You know that, right?  

So where do you look on the MLS Erika (besides Florida)?  Really I WANT TO KNOW.  That is what is so great about the States.  You can move and live a TOTALLY different life which includes such varying climates.  We vary but not to your degree. 

How I LOVE talking real estate and urban planning.  Poor you.   

Toronto.  First, that figure for that bungalow is PRIME TORONTO NEIGHBOURHOODS. Meaning you could get a bungalow for 3-4 other Toronto places that are out there and not as hot.   It is not a way out suburb BUT not necessarily downtown either.

Apparently Toronto is undervalued for a major city Erika - certainly our downtown is NOT Manhattan or downtown Chicago in prices (or looks - smiling). Probably (my guess) is that we always have room to build- in that we WILL destroy history for developers.   So we will forever be undervalued.  Montreal costs less.  Vancouver costs even more that Toronto for sure.  Why?  Vancouver's downtown is an island (a la NYC) so no place to go - only so much land and in Vancouver they go up.  As in condo after condo.  And in Vancouver you are right on the ocean and mountains.  Can we say view?  .  Most Canadians HATE Toronto.  Montreal is interesting and European and cool.  Vancouver is beautiful.  Toronto is blah blah blah (blah blah is their words)- they hate us.  

So Toronto - no Toronto property taxes are very low compared to Toronto's bedroom communities  (and way lower than say Long Island or New Jersey).  However, our land transfer tax is doubled right now in the city.  Neither have anything to do with prices.

My guess.  Pure demand.  Not because Toronto is so great in itself but in immigration.   We are a country that needs/wants immigration for sure.  The majority come here to this city.  I try to tell students that this isn't it but they come here the most.  Toronto is probably less than 50% white (not that white can't be an immigrant  or a non-white could have been here for centuries of course) at this point.   (And from rural Canada - Young Canadians coming for work/city life)  Which is lovely - ie immigration equals culture.  So if immigrants don't live here - they do Montreal (Major stress for some if you don't come from Frendh speaking countries - even then Quebec french isn't french french) or Vancouver (very high Asian and South Asian) or Calgary etc.  But Toronto the most is a place where one can come from ANY country - ANY COUNTRY - and find their people and live comfortably in their own "land and people" so to speak.  Really.  Seriously.  Instantly find their people.  We are not a *melting pot* as the US.  At times you will find  people whipping around in their cars with their home flags because of a cricket win, a World Cup win etc.  Just the other weekend - in Brampton (the Indian food I was talking about) India must have beaten Pakistan in cricket.  SOMETHING.  HUGE horns all over.  

Downtown became hot hot hot in the late nineties/2000s and never stopped.  That's why we did well.  We bought on the edge - 1998.  When we bought in our neighbourhood it was risky - drugs, prostitutes, homeless on the outer edge of it.  NOW is THE NEIGHBOURHOOD and I can't get in.  Some other cities abandoned their downtowns during the same period (a la Detroit).  Toronto just really worked on getting people down there.  

AND our transit/highway system SUCK compared to yours and other major international cities.  That makes anything in the city look like GOLD because of stress of commuting in general - time/stress/gas.  Pure GOLD in comparison.  Kelly can live hours and hours by car yet be in London in no time by commuter train. We can't.  We have commuter trains but expensive and not as rapid.   We sit in gridlock from close communities and a subway system with three lines.    Three!  We have streetcars and some Rapid transit but it's insane what we didn't put money into.  

*So my guess immigration brings demand - awful transit/highway infrastructure makes "in the city" prime land/prices. *   Bolded for cheat notes and boredom.  

You just have to watch old Property Virgins (which in the beginning was all Toronto) to see the insane prices. Or The Unsellables now (do you get that Kat?).   Texas KILLS me on the other end.  

I sold a 440 sq foot condo for 235 000.  I could probably get over 250 000 for it right now  A house in the city (not downtown/high demand area - just city in general)- unless it's falling apart or an area that hasn't reached potential- you really need  4-500 000 to get have a chance at a family home in the city proper.  300 00o will get you something somewhere.  But both it's not what you think - some semis - row houses - renovations needed - some no parking etc.  

But outskirts are different but still rising.  Both my sisters own and bought under 200 000 and would sell 2-3.  But one is a semi and ther other is a condo townhouse (meaning monthly maintenance fee).  

And not all bedroom communities are bargains.  My parents live about an hour from downtown.  But their town is HOT.    They live in I don't know 1400 sq foot two bedroom bungalow.  They would probably get around  400 000.

And that is my dissertation


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *lots of fun.  TONS of wine.  OMG I drank more than my fair share. *
> ]



Picture please and thank you.  I bet you looked pretty.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> My only issue would be that I have built up a good network around here, and I would miss that.






That's great that you are both so open Kat.  

I know Raleigh isn't Toronto but I guess that pretty NC Blue just clouded my eyes.    It's SO pretty. 

I KNOW you're both probably stressed but it is becoming a little adventure nonetheless, eh?  The dreaming, planning and thinking part.  Without the bill part of course.  

What about San Antonio - looks so pretty.  Oh I know why you are privy to Texas.  YUMMMMMMMMMY.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Picture please and thank you.  I bet you looked pretty.



*I did bring my camera.   And I left it in my hotel room   But there were others with cameras - my profile pic on FB is from the other night.*



lisaviolet said:


> What about San Antonio - looks so pretty.  Oh I know why you are privy to Texas.  YUMMMMMMMMMY.



*we really loved San Antonio. A lot.


I did a lot of dietary damage this weekend. Time to be accountable.  I'm setting a goal for myself to track diligently Mon-Fri this week.  I so hate it, but I desparately need it. *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

E, I hope you feel better today!  So sorry about the pain.


----------



## HockeyKat

Lisa, I LOVED your dissertation.  Read. every. word.  I am so crazy for such things though, real estate and home prices and areas and such in other places of the country and world totally fascinate me.   I probably have HGTV on for a good percentage of my at-home time.  



lisaviolet said:


> That's great that you are both so open Kat.
> 
> I know Raleigh isn't Toronto but I guess that pretty NC Blue just clouded my eyes.    It's SO pretty.
> 
> I KNOW you're both probably stressed but it is becoming a little adventure nonetheless, eh?  The dreaming, planning and thinking part.  Without the bill part of course.
> 
> What about San Antonio - looks so pretty.  Oh I know why you are privy to Texas.  YUMMMMMMMMMY.



Heh.  It actually is very nice here... the climate is good and the proximity to WDW and the beach and most of the east coast is a nice thing.  

Housing here totally depends on area.  I live in a desirable location but not a desirable area for schools, so the housing prices are lower.   You can get a 2000-2500 sq ft house with a 2 car garage here for $200-250K easy.  Townhouses are in the $120K range.  

If you go to one of the better school districts, you are likely more in the 300-350K range for the same thing, and Chapel Hill/downtown Raleigh are both way pricier due to the older homes and traditional nature of the neighorhoods.

San Antonio is very nice.  I spent at least 3 weeks there betweeo July and January, and I could live there.   It's a bit HOT for D, though, and I am not as sure as to the viability of the job market for what I do.   Dallas is a big city and would have plenty of opportunity, and actually Austin would be another good place for tech.   Not sure we would fit in there, though.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Lisa, I LOVED your dissertation.  Read. every. word.  I am so crazy for such things though, real estate and home prices and areas and such in other places of the country and world totally fascinate me.   I probably have HGTV on for a good percentage of my at-home time.
> 
> 
> 
> *Heh.  It actually is very nice here... the climate is good and the proximity to WDW and the beach and most of the east coast is a nice thing.  *
> Housing here totally depends on area.  I live in a desirable location but not a desirable area for schools, so the housing prices are lower.   You can get a 2000-2500 sq ft house with a 2 car garage here for $200-250K easy.  Townhouses are in the $120K range.
> 
> If you go to one of the better school districts, you are likely more in the 300-350K range for the same thing, and Chapel Hill/downtown Raleigh are both way pricier due to the older homes and traditional nature of the neighorhoods.
> 
> San Antonio is very nice.  I spent at least 3 weeks there betweeo July and January, and I could live there.   It's a bit HOT for D, though, and I am not as sure as to the viability of the job market for what I do.   Dallas is a big city and would have plenty of opportunity, and actually Austin would be another good place for tech.   Not sure we would fit in there, though.



NO - NO - NO on the bold. I wasn't being cheeky I promise.   I KNOW how wonderful Raleigh is - I know.  I meant when you said "it's not a major city like Toronto" as far as prices go (b/c major city = high $$$) - I was joking that my love for NC blue made me forget that Raleigh isn't Toronto/Chicago/LA size for $$$$ in housing prices.  I know you've got it going on.  I like Charlotte as well.  But having the those colleges right there in Raleigh/Durham - well I can just imagine the beauty they bring - always for me.  I ADORE places where you can get to other places in no time.  Ottawa and Montreal are like that - close to each other - able to get to the Eastern Townships (beauty) in no time.  States in no time.  Toronto doesn't have a lot of great places to do a weekend in a short short time.  We have cottage country and Niagara Falls and our States is Buffalo (not Vermont/NH/NY like Montreal)  but not  the world right there.  I'm SO JEALOUS of the Boston, NYC, Philadelphia, Baltimore, Washington sweep.  SO JEALOUS.  

Why on Austin?  I thought is was insanely multicultural ( a plus).  And you know I meant great Mexican food on the Texas joke, right?


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *I did bring my camera.   And I left it in my hotel room   But there were others with cameras - my profile pic on FB is from the other night.*
> 
> 
> 
> *we really loved San Antonio. A lot.
> 
> 
> I did a lot of dietary damage this weekend. Time to be accountable.  I'm setting a goal for myself to track diligently Mon-Fri this week.  I so hate it, but I desparately need it. *



OMG, you changed your profile picture?    What is becoming of you?    I'm going over.  

And SA - I so want to go....


----------



## lisaviolet

Erika - your kids have two Spring Breaks (now and Feb/March)?  I'm so curious and jealous of them.  

Kelly - so curious about your country loving the fixer upper (some like a bomb went off ) over new development.  Love and respect for history?????? 

And what is with these outhouses/outrooms  - not the country folks toilets  - the outside the house rooms.  

So incredibly fascinating.  

Kat are you getting The Unsellables, Property Shop and Big City Broker?  Excuse me if I'm being ignorant but I'm just tyring to gage the different programming between our HGTV and yours.  How I ADORE Selling New York.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Good Lord.  Those poor kids.  Seriously.  Nothing like having the entire world watch your every single move. gads.*



I know! I had a pretty small wedding and still didn't like everyone looking at me, never mind billions of people! 



3DisneyKids said:


> I just finished vomiting from pain.  Lovely, eh?  I have been SO good.  So good!  Doing everything right.  But I guess I pushed it today and did too much?  Once I was settled in for the night, the pain just washed over me.  Hit me like a ton of bricks and I just lost it.  *sigh*  So I took some paid meds, which I have been off of for 48 hours.  But clearly I still need them.  I feel much better now.



Take care of yourself Erika 



lisaviolet said:


> Just the other weekend - in Brampton (the Indian food I was talking about) India must have beaten Pakistan in cricket.  SOMETHING.  HUGE horns all over.
> 
> * It was the cricket! I was at work late and knew the result because all of a sudden the street was gridlocked as about 50 indian fans danced and played drums in the middle of the road!  *
> 
> Kelly can live hours and hours by car yet be in London in no time by commuter train. We can't.  We have commuter trains but expensive and not as rapid.   We sit in gridlock from close communities and a subway system with three lines.    Three!  We have streetcars and some Rapid transit but it's insane what we didn't put money into.



Lots of people over here moan about the public transport system (old, dated, worn etc) but its not all bad - like you say, it would take me easily 4-6 hours by car from where I live to get to London - by train its just over 2 hours. I use the train every day to get too and from work, its a 13 minute train ride compared to 40 minutes by car. We are lucky really that we have a good rail network.



AKASnowWhite said:


> *I did bring my camera.   And I left it in my hotel room   But there were others with cameras - my profile pic on FB is from the other night.*



So pretty!



lisaviolet said:


> Kelly - so curious about your country loving the fixer upper (some like a bomb went off ) over new development.  Love and respect for history??????
> 
> And what is with these outhouses/outrooms  - not the country folks toilets  - the outside the house rooms.



We love a good fixer upper! There are lots of buildings over here that can't be torn down or fixed up too 'modern' (protected buildings) and lots of prime land with old houses on that is also protected so in some cases there are no other choice but to buy a fixer upper. However, I just think that we love a good challenge  There are lots of charitable organisations - National Heritage, The English Trust etc that are all about protecting the history of buildings and things, so preserving history is a big part of it too. 

There are tons of new housing estates being built over here, but they all look identical. I mean really identical. I think I'd forget which one I lived in. The house we live in is considered relatively 'new' - it was built in 1950 

Oh - outside toilets 
Not my cup of tea really. One of the houses my mum grew up in was a really weird shape - it was a house with an extension...but only on the upstairs, and it had stilt-legs that held it up - they were apparantly called 'bogs on stilts' because the extension was where the bathroom was


----------



## 3DisneyKids

lisaviolet said:


> Erika - your kids have two Spring Breaks (now and Feb/March)?  I'm so curious and jealous of them.



*Yes.  They get a week in February during Presidents' Week, and a week in April (the week leading up to Easter).  I don't think this is unusual though?  This was how it was for me growing up in NY, too.  I think it is most of the Northeast that has this schedule?  We pay for it on the other end and the kids get out in mid-to-late June.

And the other day you asked me where Jeff and I surf when we have our realtor.com date nights.    I didn't forget!  We actually go to a website called findyourspot.com.  It's fun!  It's a bit time consuming, though (maybe 20+ minutes?).  Anyway, it is this survey that asks all sorts of questions about what type of things you like/don't like where you live.  And at the end, it spits out 20 towns/cities that are ideal for you based on your answers.  So then Jeff and I compare lists and see which places we have in common.  Then we go look at those towns online...and also look at house listings in those places. (I know, I know...SO exciting for a hot Saturday night date, eh?    We're hard to keep up with, I know, this jet-set life!  )

Oh--and if you choose to go to findyourspot.com, after you have already spent the 20-ish minutes filling everything out, then they ask for all of your contact information...and it's like "oh no!  Now I don't want to click submit because I will forever be getting spam or junk mail or phone solicitations, etc."  But they DO NOT do any of that.  So don't worry about putting in your contact info.  They only use it to keep track of the demographics, etc. of those who visit their site.  We have never received any type of spam or junk mail from giving them our contact info.*


----------



## lisaviolet

Kelly - I obviously suck at communication.  No, not those outhouses.  I was being sarcastic.  My father had those outhouses growing up.  Poor ting.  

On Location, Location, Location people are forever looking for places where there is a house and then some other structure sitting there - like a room in its own structure - Wait, were you trying to explain that - I'm so confused.

My question is why are they in such demand.  For what?  To paint?  To do some sort of hobby. They are not a garage.   Are they a selling feature in the future?  People seem to get so da@n excited when a property has one.  I'm so curious.  

I LOVED your explanation on the fixer uppers. I loved the "we like a challenge".    It fascinates me and it KILLS me.  There was this one episode where I swear it was like a barn where someone had bombed it numerous times and tthe couple was in GLEE.   Question: can you trust contractors with renovations there?  Here so many disappear.  Or do many many people do the renovations themselves?  


We have such a lack of protection here with history.  It's utterly disgusting.  When I go to NYC I want to cry - because it makes me realize what we've done.  Developers always rule.  OR even WORSE they all compromise which is worse than leaving structures alone or tearing down.  Because nothing flows.  It's such a shame.  So you should be proud.  YOu would DETEST our neighbourhoods (new ones) - yes they all look the same like that Eagles song The Last Resort - what's the line. Little boxes all in a row?????

The older city ones are pretty though.

And this is all from someone who just ADORES modern as well.  LOVE glass and steel too.  

Buildings - as I said I could eat them. 

Erika - If it wasn't for Bulls and Pacers entertaining me to no end I would be running to that website.  So I will.  I can't wait.  

Two breaks.  Heaven.   We go to late June too and still  get only  ONE winter/spring break.    But I guess that's why we're smarter.   

Is this a weight loss thread?  

 to all.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I'm actually in favor of a 12-month school year.  And not that they would necessarily go for more days, but instead of 8 weeks off in the summer, have 4 2-week breaks spread throughout the year.  A 2-week break after every quarter.  This would prevent that awful summer backslide that just kills elementary students.  The first 6 weeks of every school year is spent getting caught back up and reviewing what they did the year before.  

And it would also be great for vacations.  Families could then go on vacation during different seasons instead of being relegated to Christmas and summer.

There are a few districts around the country that are doing it, but it hasn't truly caught on and I don't expect it to.  In our area, since we are heavily visited by tourists in the summer, it would never fly.  The area businesses need the high school students for summer help.


----------



## HockeyKat

Year round schools are big down here.  


Lisa, I get Property Virgins, House Hunters, Unsellables, Selling New York (of course), My First Place, My First Sale, Income Property, the Holmes stuff, and the Divine Design lady's new show.   

I haven't seen the other two you mentioned but that doesn't mean we don't have it, just that I haven't noticed it. 

Austin.  Well, I don't really want to give away why it might not be a fit for us, but E and Liz and Cutie would know.   Chapel Hill would not be a fit for the same reason, even though it's like 20 min from me.  


I was completely and utterly swamped with job searching today!  My phone rang pretty much nonstop from 8:30AM through 5PM.   A lot of it was "job spam" as I posted my resume on the 'net yesterday, but I wound up with about 16 reasonable job leads from it.   I have a phone screen scheduled for Thursday and two more that inquired back asking for availability.   Oh yeah, and I aced two online "skills" tests.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Erika - If it wasn't for Bulls and Pacers entertaining me to no end I would be running to that website.  So I will.  I can't wait.
> 
> *NBA playoffs.  Have they really started already?  <sheesh>  They must drag those suckers out forEVER!  I remember being in labor at the hospital getting
> madder by the minute at the Dr.!  I wanted the baby OUT and *he* was watching the freakin' Bulls game.  And that was June 13th!*
> 
> 
> Two breaks.  Heaven.   We go to late June too and still  get only  ONE winter/spring break.    But I guess that's why we're smarter.
> 
> * We went from a full week vacation in both Feb & April to a long weekend in Feb & a full week in April (they are off this week).  Of course we had so many snow days in Jan/Feb that there was absolutely no reason to give the kids a full week in Feb this year anyway.   But - a lot of school officials would argue that the week in Feb is essential for germ/illness control.  It never fails that our schools have an outbreak of some nasty flu or strep - we were even amongst the first in the Swine Flu epedemic. <go us!>*
> 
> Is this a weight loss thread?



*Well shoot.  If it is, then I've got it all wrong!  I'm UP nearly 5 pounds from the Princess *



3DisneyKids said:


> I'm actually in favor of a 12-month school year.  And not that they would necessarily go for more days, but instead of 8 weeks off in the summer, have 4 2-week breaks spread throughout the year.  A 2-week break after every quarter.  This would prevent that awful summer backslide that just kills elementary students.  The first 6 weeks of every school year is spent getting caught back up and reviewing what they did the year before.



*We have friends in Colorado who's kids are on a year-round "track" system.  4 "tracks" of kids on 12 week cycles.  Everyone is off for 2 weeks at Christmas and 2 weeks in July, giving them a 48 week "school year". There are only 3 tracks in school at a time, so the kids go to school for 9 weeks then are off for 3.  If their "off time" is just before or after one of the 2 week system-wide closures they are off for 5 weeks.  Still the same number of school days, just different configuration.  Of course, that is just elementary.  Their H.S. is still the traditional school year - which could become a P.I.T.A. if you had kids in both.*



HockeyKat said:


> I was completely and utterly swamped with job searching today!  My phone rang pretty much nonstop from 8:30AM through 5PM.   A lot of it was "job spam" as I posted my resume on the 'net yesterday, but I wound up with about 16 reasonable job leads from it.   I have a phone screen scheduled for Thursday and two more that inquired back asking for availability.   Oh yeah, and I aced two online "skills" tests.



*busy!  Hope that positive trend continues today!*


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Morning.  Not a "good" one, though.  Up half the night throwing up again.  It is awful...like being extremely seasick...the feeling doesn't go away once you throw up.  Just feel God awful for hours and hours. 

I finally realized that it is my pain meds.  I'm on one that I have not taken before and clearly it disagrees with me.  So I called my doc last night to see if he would call in a prescription for vicodin for me since I know I tolerate that well.  I explained that what I was taking was making me sick to my stomach but I have never had an issue with vicodin.  And he said no!  He went on to explain that all narcotic pain meds basically work the same way so if I was having a problem with one, I would have the same symptoms with others.  I must have said ten times that I have been on vicodin plenty of times and never ever had an issue.  (I stopped just short of saying that I LOVE it!  Ha!)  He just explained to take it with food or spread out my doses and blah blah.  Asshat.  So if my choices are the horrible nauseousness or the pain, I guess I choose the pain.  *sigh*  After the knee surgeon wouldn't call in vicodin, I actually called my primary care and asked him to call in something else and he said no--I had to go through my surgeon (I didn't explain that my surgeon had already said no.  I said that I couldn't get in touch with my surgeon).

I'm ok now.  I ate a bagel again this morning and it helps quite a bit.  Yesterday I finally felt better by lunchtime.


----------



## HockeyKat

OMG what a jerk E!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I just finished telling the story to my girlfriend Judy--and she happens to have an unused bottle of vicodin in her medicine cabinet and she is bringing it over.   I feel like an addict trying to score....


----------



## Ronda93

Declaration of thread bankruptcy.

I'm reading, but just falling behind.  

Quick check in... Sue and I did the Trolley Run last weekend.  This is our third year for this race.  4 miles.  Starts close to our home.  We park a car at the finish (my office) and walk to the start the next morning.  First year our pace was 13:35.  Next year it dropped to 12:20.  Sunday we clocked in at 10:38.  It was a great day for a run.  Around 40 degrees at the start.  It's a well executed race of about 10,000 participants.  

My dad has been in the hospital for a few days.  Rapid heartbeat.  They've implanted a defibrillator and may try cardiac ablation if things don't settle down.  He is antsy and wants to go home NOW!  My brother has been to visit him and Mom is driving down to see him daily.  We are headed that way this weekend for Easter.  

We are making Europe trip plans.  Land in Paris and immediately head south to Provence.  A few days there with DGF's uncle and on to La Spezia/Cinque Terra for two days.  Rome/Naples/Pompeii and back to Paris for four days before heading home.  All together 16 days.

We got an iPad to use for email and other internet essentials.  We won't use phones except for wi-fi.  I'm considering an EU prepaid phone so we can be reached.  We'll see.

I was casting about last week trying to figure out why I run.  All that training felt wasted.  After Mom called to tell me about Dad being hospitalized (I think they took him in the ambulance) the reasons came into sharp focus.  The good run this weekend helped, too.  I'm back on the training wagon and am looking for a fall race to count down to.  

E - bummer on the pain.  Hope your dealer came through.

Kat - hope your phone rings and email inbox fills up with prospects.  Good java leads are always in demand and it sounds like you have a good network.  My current gig is SAS.  Goodness knows their API needs help ; )

Nancy - your tracking inspires me to check the last time I logged in at myfitnesspal.  Too long ago.

Lisa - we (mostly DGF) are HGTV junkies.  The DVR is at capacity with House Hunters and the more insidious House Hunters International.  Our vacation will NOT include real estate.  We love our old house, surrounded by big trees in a close-in neighborhood.  It's a CITY.  It should be dense.  The schools are awful.  There are a few kids in my neighborhood that attend charter/magnet public schools.  The rest are home schooled or in private school.  Big, poorly managed urban district that will continue to stagger under the demands of too much and too little.  

Hey to everyone!

Ronda


----------



## adsrtw

I completely agree with year round school.  I want my value season vacation, gosh darn it (without pulling them out of school).  

E - glad you scored

Kat - glad your phone is ringing non-stop

Lisa - I made an ADR at Kouzina and put a reminder on my phone to get another pic of your chairs. 

Ronda - your race day was insanely hot.  Evansville cancelled their full marathon that day and the half had some heat related medical issues.  Very exciting about your trip and I am sending well wishes for your dad.

Nancy - finished the bottle of sparkling red that I told you about.  It is so joining us during our next trip.  

Kelly - I bet England is insane right now.  Can't wait for the wedding coverage.

Hi everybody I missed!

I'm facing a root canal tomorrow.  My jaw is killing me.


----------



## Ronda93

A few race pics.
















Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Quick check in... Sue and I did the Trolley Run last weekend.  This is our third year for this race.  4 miles.  Starts close to our home.  We park a car at the finish (my office) and walk to the start the next morning.  First year our pace was 13:35.  Next year it dropped to 12:20.  Sunday we clocked in at 10:38.  It was a great day for a run.  Around 40 degrees at the start.  It's a well executed race of about 10,000 participants.
> 
> *Awesome to see the progress Ronda!*
> 
> My dad has been in the hospital for a few days.  Rapid heartbeat.  They've implanted a defibrillator and may try cardiac ablation if things don't settle down.
> 
> *yep.  My dad has Atrial fibrillation and has had cardiac ablation twice.  First time was quite successful, however his heart healed itself a bit more than anticipated, so about 2 years later they had to do the procedure a second time.  So far, so good <knocks wood>*
> 
> We are making Europe trip plans.  Land in Paris and immediately head south to Provence.  A few days there with DGF's uncle and on to La Spezia/Cinque Terra for two days.  Rome/Naples/Pompeii and back to Paris for four days before heading home.  All together 16 days.
> 
> *Sounds like an amazing trip!*
> 
> Nancy - your tracking inspires me to check the last time I logged in at myfitnesspal.  Too long ago.



ugh.  I totally failed in the diet & exercise department today.  No workout (I had a chiropractor appt this morning instead) and I swear I ate everything that wasn't nailed down  awful. Tomorrow will be better.  It has to be 

*Ronda*- did you see that RunDisney announced a new race today?  Tinkerbell 1/2 Marathon at DL, Sunday Jan 29, 2012  


*E* - sorry 'bout the pain.  Hang in there - you're an endurance athlete 

*Paula* - family dinner tonight? 

*EE* - nasty weather in your neck of the woods lately.  Hope all is ok!

Kelly, Lisa, Karen, Liz, Amy, Kat, Jo, Meg (yooo hooo....you out there Meg? )  Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> I'm facing a root canal tomorrow.  My jaw is killing me.



*ugh. That doesn't sound like fun 



Great pictures Ronda!*


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda93 said:


> Sunday we clocked in at 10:38.
> 
> ...
> 
> My dad has been in the hospital for a few days.
> 
> ...
> 
> Kat - hope your phone rings and email inbox fills up with prospects.  Good java leads are always in demand and it sounds like you have a good network.  My current gig is SAS.  Goodness knows their API needs help ; )



GREAT pace!!

Sorry to hear about your dad.  

Thanks!!  SAS headquarters is right down the road from me - I have two friends that work there.  

Loved the pics!!


I am swamped over with responses, thank goodness!  5 phone interviews (4 tomorrow alone) and 2 in person scheduled, now, and at one point today I had 9 voicemails stacked up waiting for response.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ronda93 said:


> Declaration of thread bankruptcy.
> 
> *Coward. *
> 
> Quick check in... Sue and I did the Trolley Run last weekend.  This is our third year for this race.  4 miles.  Starts close to our home.  We park a car at the finish (my office) and walk to the start the next morning.  First year our pace was 13:35.  Next year it dropped to 12:20.  Sunday we clocked in at 10:38.  It was a great day for a run.  Around 40 degrees at the start.  It's a well executed race of about 10,000 participants.
> 
> My dad has been in the hospital for a few days.  Rapid heartbeat.  They've implanted a defibrillator and may try cardiac ablation if things don't settle down.  He is antsy and wants to go home NOW!  My brother has been to visit him and Mom is driving down to see him daily.  We are headed that way this weekend for Easter.
> 
> We are making Europe trip plans.  Land in Paris and immediately head south to Provence.  A few days there with DGF's uncle and on to La Spezia/Cinque Terra for two days.  Rome/Naples/Pompeii and back to Paris for four days before heading home.  All together 16 days.


*
FANTASTIC pace!  And loved the pics!  Holy skinny!  It might be time to pick out your stripper name!  

Hope everything with Dad works out.  Keep us posted.

The trip sounds awesome.  We are planning on taking the kids across the pond next year.  We have just been waiting for them to be old enough to appreciate it and I think we are just about there.  One more year and I think they will really get a lot out of the experience.

EE--good luck on the root canal.  May you be blessed with good drugs (says the woman with a dealer!  Ha!)

Kat--sounds like it is going SO well!  Are you at the point yet where you can move from feeling panicked to feeling excited about the new possibilities?

Nancy--was the adjustment at the chiro good?

I am, happily, no longer nauseous!  OMG, what an awful feeling.  And it wasn't flu-like.  It was more like being sea-sick.  Just awful and wouldn't go away no matter what.

Tomorrow life returns to full swing.  LAX practice, softball practice, 2 soccer practices, and Kelly is having two friends sleep over.

Oh--and we have SNOW in the forecast!
*


----------



## HockeyKat

E, so glad the nausea has passed.  What an awful feeling!!

You will hate me when I say it's supposed to be close to 90 here tomorrow.  

Yes, I have definitely moved past panicked into excited.   I think everything will work out in some way or another, and that I will have a jnew ob before the true panic button starts to kick in toward the end of May.  

The nice thing about this much interest is that it takes some of the pressure off.   I do have the 8.5 weeks (I got 1.5 weeks vacation paid out as well as the severance), so I am not going to wind up out on the street if I take a little extra time and weigh every option.  

Ok, off to bed.  Studied up for the first phone screen tomorrow at 9AM, and finished up a test for another possibility.   Yes, they make you take tests.


----------



## adsrtw

Hey guys - bad storm just came through.  We got lucky, others in area did not.  The pictures look horrible (nothing like Kat's experience this weekend though).  No official touchdowns, but several funnel clouds spotted.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Remember Me!!!

Sorry I have been MIA, been busy, very busy

I did the 6.3 mile run on Saturday and I have not done anything else.
BUTTERPANTS!! 
But hey, its good to take a week off right? I hope!

Ronda, so about your dad. 
Great pace for your race and I have the pics. It looked hot in the pics.

Happy Wednesday All
.
EE, good luck at the dentist.


----------



## Ronda93

EE - good luck.  Ache thinking about it.

Nancy - I skimmed the announcement yesterday.  I wonder if it would rate a coast-to-coast medal?  I'm planning to do the WDW full.  Two birds, you know?

Kat - Good luck.  

Digging in for work.  Later.

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> *
> Oh--and we have SNOW in the forecast!
> *



* enough already!*



HockeyKat said:


> Yes, I have definitely moved past panicked into excited.   I think everything will work out in some way or another, and that I will have a jnew ob before the true panic button starts to kick in toward the end of May.



*That's fantastic Kat.  *



adsrtw said:


> Hey guys - bad storm just came through.  We got lucky, others in area did not.  The pictures look horrible (nothing like Kat's experience this weekend though).  No official touchdowns, but several funnel clouds spotted.



*gah.  The weather out there is frightful  Jo & Ronda - are you getting those horrific storms as well?  Scary.  Just plain scary.  I don't think my nerves could handle it. 

Good luck with the dentist today EE!*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Remember Me!!!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA, been busy, very busy
> 
> I did the 6.3 mile run on Saturday and I have not done anything else.



*Here's the thing though Jo.  You DID a 6.3 mile run! Celebrate that   I, on the other hand, have single-handedly devoured more groceries than the rest of my family combined. I'm up a solid 4 pounds from the Princess.  Go me.*




Ronda93 said:


> Nancy - I skimmed the announcement yesterday.  I wonder if it would rate a coast-to-coast medal?  I'm planning to do the WDW full.  Two birds, you know?



*Oh, I'm definitely giving it serious consideration.  Very serious.  Super serious.  I.want.that.medal. (she says in her best Veruca Salt voice )*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Yes we had bad storms last night but they pasted fast, and today its cold. 
I hope it warms up, the Easter Bunny wants to hide eggs outside. 

I am up 2 # Nancy, and you would think that would stop me from having the 2 cookies I had for breakfast 

Ronda, you are going to do WDW Full. You go girl. I can only dream that I could do that. 

Can some one clue me in on this coast to coast thing,
I thought you had to do the princess then the DL 1/2 they have in the fall?

Are you Goddess doing both the Tinkerbell and the Princess 2012??


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Jo--to earn the coast to coast medal you have to do a Half in each WDW and DL.   Until yesterday, the only DL half was the one in Sept.  So you could to the Donald and DL Half and get the Coast to Coast.  Or the Princess and the DL Half.  Or the Wine & Dine and DL Half.  But now there is the option to do the Tink in Jan. instead of the Sept. Half.  The two races have to be in the same calendar year, though.  

I am *still* considering the DL Half for this Sept. in order to get the Coast to Coast.  It is MUST-HAVE bling, for sure.  But Jeff really wants to do the Wine & Dine.  Of course, I would love to do that race (hello, after hours party in Epcot during Food & Wine!), but that wouldn't qualify me for the coast to coast.  I will say, though, that Jeff and I often get to California in January.  (Well, he ALWAYS goes to Cali in January...and I could easily tag along.)  So doing the Tink and then the Princess is tempting....

I have a house full of giggling girls tonight.  Kel is having a bunch of girls from her gymnastics team sleepover.  Love hearing those giggling voices.


----------



## adsrtw

(Sing to the tune of Baby Got Back). I have good drugs and I can not lie, you other goddesses can't deny...  

Well, some reduction in swelling from the abscessed tooth.  Root canal wasn't as bad as I thought, but I am sore.  I have dentist anxiety thanks to a quack that my mother made me go to when I was a kid (was drilled on when I wasn't very numb).  My dentist and her fabulous staff know this, so they were really trying to help me.  I tuned in to an old podcast and we were golden. 

  I'm loopy, so maybe I can get some good sleep.  No storms in the forcast for tonight, but another round tomorrow and Friday.

Night Y'all!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I am up 2 # Nancy, and you would think that would stop me from having the 2 cookies I had for breakfast



*ooof.  And I had potato chips for a snack.  I counted them.  It wasn't pretty, but it was honest.* 



3DisneyKids said:


> But Jeff really wants to do the Wine & Dine.  Of course, I would love to do that race (hello, after hours party in Epcot during Food & Wine!), but that wouldn't qualify me for the coast to coast.  I will say, though, that Jeff and I often get to California in January.  (Well, he ALWAYS goes to Cali in January...and I could easily tag along.)  So doing the Tink and then the Princess is tempting....



*Stephen wants to do the Wine & Dine too.  But, unless I quit my job, there is no WAY that I can do that.  It's just too busy that time of year and I already take a long weekend off for both the Otherworld Adventure and for Parent's weekend (which, btw, both boys will have Parents Weekend the SAME weekend in 2011 )*




adsrtw said:


> (Sing to the tune of Baby Got Back). I have good drugs and I can not lie, you other goddesses can't deny...



*

I started washing windows yesterday.  I despise washing windows.  I'm not sure what really possessed me to do that, but now that I've started I feel like I need to keep rollin' on it.  A few every day and I'll be done by.....well....August?  

Off for a quick bike ride before heading to work and all the Easter goodies that I have to make *


----------



## adsrtw

I'm completely pain free today!  No pressure in my ears, none at all!  Very excited, swollen but thrilled.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> I'm actually in favor of a 12-month school year.  And not that they would necessarily go for more days, but instead of 8 weeks off in the summer, have 4 2-week breaks spread throughout the year.  A 2-week break after every quarter.  This would prevent that awful summer backslide that just kills elementary students.  The first 6 weeks of every school year is spent getting caught back up and reviewing what they did the year before.
> 
> And it would also be great for vacations.  Families could then go on vacation during different seasons instead of being relegated to Christmas and summer.
> 
> There are a few districts around the country that are doing it, but it hasn't truly caught on and I don't expect it to.  In our area, since we are heavily visited by tourists in the summer, it would never fly.  The area businesses need the high school students for summer help.



We have some 12 month schools here.  Just a few.  Money for AC for the Boards of Ed is a big deal - the older schools don't have them.  And May/June/September can bring heat and humidity.

I get them in some ways but all I think about is summer memories/summer sports teams (which I guess you could still do but not with the same carefree summer abandon).  Here I think you still get a month off but I don't know - loads fo thoughts.  



HockeyKat said:


> Year round schools are big down here.
> 
> 
> Lisa, I get Property Virgins, House Hunters, Unsellables, Selling New York (of course), My First Place, My First Sale, Income Property, the Holmes stuff, and the Divine Design lady's new show.
> 
> I haven't seen the other two you mentioned but that doesn't mean we don't have it, just that I haven't noticed it.
> 
> Austin.  Well, I don't really want to give away why it might not be a fit for us, but E and Liz and Cutie would know.   Chapel Hill would not be a fit for the same reason, even though it's like 20 min from me.
> 
> 
> I was completely and utterly swamped with job searching today!  My phone rang pretty much nonstop from 8:30AM through 5PM.   A lot of it was "job spam" as I posted my resume on the 'net yesterday, but I wound up with about 16 reasonable job leads from it.   I have a phone screen scheduled for Thursday and two more that inquired back asking for availability.   Oh yeah, and I aced two online "skills" tests.



Good for you Kat!!  

Well I can guess about Austin/Chapel Hill.    I'm smart like that.  

The shows I ask b/c we have two different websites for HGTV so very curious.  And here we have very strict laws for Canadian programming on cable stations (not the networks).  For instance we have OWN but it is filled with old Canadian shows in between her programming to satisfy the requirements.  So with so many HGTV shows being Canadian and geez Toronto I am forever curious.  

Do you get Sarah Richardson shows?  Sarah's House/Design Inc. 

 I ADORE Property Shop with Tatiana (Montreal).  She KILLS me.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Well shoot.  If it is, then I've got it all wrong!  I'm UP nearly 5 pounds from the Princess *
> 
> ]



I've written and deleted over and over.    Hmmm.    I guess I just want you to know that I hear your frustration.  





3DisneyKids said:


> Morning.  Not a "good" one, though.  Up half the night throwing up again.  It is awful...like being extremely seasick...the feeling doesn't go away once you throw up.  Just feel God awful for hours and hours.
> 
> I finally realized that it is my pain meds.  I'm on one that I have not taken before and clearly it disagrees with me.  So I called my doc last night to see if he would call in a prescription for vicodin for me since I know I tolerate that well.  I explained that what I was taking was making me sick to my stomach but I have never had an issue with vicodin.  And he said no!  He went on to explain that all narcotic pain meds basically work the same way so if I was having a problem with one, I would have the same symptoms with others.  I must have said ten times that I have been on vicodin plenty of times and never ever had an issue.  (I stopped just short of saying that I LOVE it!  Ha!)  He just explained to take it with food or spread out my doses and blah blah.  Asshat.  So if my choices are the horrible nauseousness or the pain, I guess I choose the pain.  *sigh*  After the knee surgeon wouldn't call in vicodin, I actually called my primary care and asked him to call in something else and he said no--I had to go through my surgeon (I didn't explain that my surgeon had already said no.  I said that I couldn't get in touch with my surgeon).
> 
> I'm ok now.  I ate a bagel again this morning and it helps quite a bit.  Yesterday I finally felt better by lunchtime.



Well crap - I guess I should trust my instincts AGAIN - over and over I do this.  I was going to suggest the meds but something that you wrote made me think can't be.  Jean is very sick with Tylenol 3.  



HockeyKat said:


> OMG what a jerk E!!!



But they have to be that way Kat.  With all the crap going on.  

I almost had the police called on me once.  I was filling Jean's meds after reconstructive knee surgery .  The silly doctor crossed something out on the prescription and everyone was hmmm with it because of that.  And the last one was threatening me with a police call.  I was almost in tears - the feeling of not being able to get pain meds to someone in pain was so overwhelming.  



3DisneyKids said:


> I just finished telling the story to my girlfriend Judy--and she happens to have an unused bottle of vicodin in her medicine cabinet and she is bringing it over.   I feel like an addict trying to score....



SCORED!!!!  



Ronda93 said:


> My dad has been in the hospital for a few days.  Rapid heartbeat.  They've implanted a defibrillator and may try cardiac ablation if things don't settle down.  He is antsy and wants to go home NOW!  My brother has been to visit him and Mom is driving down to see him daily.  We are headed that way this weekend for Easter.
> 
> 
> Hey to everyone!
> 
> Ronda



Ronda.    Hope he's doing okay.  

I am SO JEALOUS and SO EXCITED about your trip.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Lisa - I made an ADR at Kouzina and put a reminder on my phone to get another pic of your chairs.



How sweet of you Amiee.   





Ronda93 said:


> A few race pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



OMG Ronda.   Fantastic.   Again your body looks so different.  What a change.  Good for you.  Inspiring.  



HockeyKat said:


> GREAT pace!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dad.
> 
> Thanks!!  SAS headquarters is right down the road from me - I have two friends that work there.
> 
> Loved the pics!!
> 
> 
> I am swamped over with responses, thank goodness!  5 phone interviews (4 tomorrow alone) and 2 in person scheduled, now, and at one point today I had 9 voicemails stacked up waiting for response.



I LOVE this.    And I am so curious where all of them are.  



3DisneyKids said:


> *
> 
> 
> I am, happily, no longer nauseous!  OMG, what an awful feeling.  And it wasn't flu-like.  It was more like being sea-sick.  Just awful and wouldn't go away no matter what.
> 
> Tomorrow life returns to full swing.  LAX practice, softball practice, 2 soccer practices, and Kelly is having two friends sleep over.
> 
> Oh--and we have SNOW in the forecast!
> *



Yeah!!!!    Not on the snow.    On the no longer nauseous.  



adsrtw said:


> Hey guys - bad storm just came through.  We got lucky, others in area did not.  The pictures look horrible (nothing like Kat's experience this weekend though).  No official touchdowns, but several funnel clouds spotted.



Sighing.  Amiee.  I don't know how you all do it.


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Remember Me!!!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA, been busy, very busy
> 
> I did the 6.3 mile run on Saturday and I have not done anything else.
> BUTTERPANTS!!
> But hey, its good to take a week off right? I hope!
> 
> Ronda, so about your dad.
> Great pace for your race and I have the pics. It looked hot in the pics.
> 
> Happy Wednesday All
> .
> EE, good luck at the dentist.



IF I HEAR THAT CRAP FROM YOUR MOUTH ONE MORE TIME MISSY!!!!!!!!! 

How you go from 6.3 to that in the same thought process is .  





AKASnowWhite said:


> *Oh, I'm definitely giving it serious consideration.  Very serious.  Super serious.  I.want.that.medal. (she says in her best Veruca Salt voice )*



I.want.to.watch.you.get.that.medal.   



3DisneyKids said:


> Jo--to earn the coast to coast medal you have to do a Half in each WDW and DL.   Until yesterday, the only DL half was the one in Sept.  So you could to the Donald and DL Half and get the Coast to Coast.  Or the Princess and the DL Half.  Or the Wine & Dine and DL Half.  But now there is the option to do the Tink in Jan. instead of the Sept. Half.  The two races have to be in the same calendar year, though.
> 
> I am *still* considering the DL Half for this Sept. in order to get the Coast to Coast.  It is MUST-HAVE bling, for sure.  But Jeff really wants to do the Wine & Dine.  Of course, I would love to do that race (hello, after hours party in Epcot during Food & Wine!), but that wouldn't qualify me for the coast to coast.  I will say, though, that Jeff and I often get to California in January.  (Well, he ALWAYS goes to Cali in January...and I could easily tag along.)  So doing the Tink and then the Princess is tempting....
> 
> I have a house full of giggling girls tonight.  Kel is having a bunch of girls from her gymnastics team sleepover.  Love hearing those giggling voices.



I can't wait to you guys decide.  



adsrtw said:


> I have dentist anxiety thanks to a quack that my mother made me go to when I was a kid (was drilled on when I wasn't very numb).
> .
> 
> Night Y'all!



ummm maybe he's a cousin of my dentist who used to drill with NOTHING. Yes nothing=no numbing no freezing.    N-O-T-H-I-N-G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Which I think makes my mom the quack.     She took us there like lambs to a slaughter and still does it with nothing.  

 Amiee.  Good to hear it went well. 



AKASnowWhite said:


> *ooof.  And I had potato chips for a snack.  I counted them.  It wasn't pretty, but it was honest.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Stephen wants to do the Wine & Dine too.  But, unless I quit my job, there is no WAY that I can do that.  It's just too busy that time of year and I already take a long weekend off for both the Otherworld Adventure and for Parent's weekend (which, btw, both boys will have Parents Weekend the SAME weekend in 2011 )*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I started washing windows yesterday.  I despise washing windows.  I'm not sure what really possessed me to do that, but now that I've started I feel like I need to keep rollin' on it.  A few every day and I'll be done by.....well....August?
> 
> Off for a quick bike ride before heading to work and all the Easter goodies that I have to make *



Don't you JUST HATE it when you wash windows and a pesky streak travels.  



adsrtw said:


> I'm completely pain free today!  No pressure in my ears, none at all!  Very excited, swollen but thrilled.



Yeah Amiee.


----------



## lisaviolet

I SO wanted to get in the car and just drive this weekend.  BUT I couldn't find one place that had great weather.    Bummocks.    But Mom could get called in for her surgery any minute now.  Any minute for the last month.  So I know it can't be this weekend so I was going to drive the stress away.  LOVE a road trip.  

But holy bad weather people.  

NYC - NO.  Boston - NO.  Chicago - JUST OKAY.  Washington - pretty good but I had my doubts Jean would drive that far.  I even checked PIT-MCO for WDW.  WDW 90 and sunny.  

Oh well - we have crap weather here. 

  OH LOOK by coincidence they are doing the weather and all of sudden the SUN will be out here but no warm - 62 on Saturdayis the highest .  Love weather forecasting.


----------



## adsrtw

Catching a few minutes of my son's game then off to a work dinner.  The opposing team seems older and they are hammering the ball.


----------



## adsrtw

Lisa - I'm ready to move.  Storms late tonight and up to 5 inches of rain starting tomorrow afternoon.   It is sunny for now.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> I've written and deleted over and over.    Hmmm.    I guess I just want you to know that I hear your frustration.



*and it is frustration.  I'm not thrilled with where I am, but I'm ok with it.  Just not okay with the upward trend. Does that make sense?*



lisaviolet said:


> I SO wanted to get in the car and just drive this weekend.  BUT I couldn't find one place that had great weather.



*bah.  Stupid mother nature <flips the bird> *


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> I SO wanted to get in the car and just drive this weekend.  BUT I couldn't find one place that had great weather.    Bummocks.    But Mom could get called in for her surgery any minute now.  Any minute for the last month.  So I know it can't be this weekend so I was going to drive the stress away.  LOVE a road trip.



Pick me!!  Pick me!!  81 on Sat, 87 on Sunday, and sunny.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Holy Mother of Threads!  I had like 10 pages to catch up on!  

I started to quote then realized that would take me until Easter Sunday, so I'll just say I read it all!

Ronda - love the race pics.

Karen - I became a fan of your FB page!

Kat - you might like Austin, really.  The hippieness is not as alive as it once was, kwim?  My friend Stephanie was exiled, I mean moved back  there a few years ago.  It's still TEXAS.  It's not Brooklyn, where she lived and thrived, it's still the Texas she grew up with, "politics" and "weird" notwithstanding.  This is probably bad for her, but good for you. 

Lisa - I want to slap those people Sandra shows around Texas and scream "this house is huge and cheap, stop your whining!!!!".  Emily even tells them that it's a steal.  Yes, I have my child addicted to Property Virgins.  She always correctly ids the house they end up buying.  

Nancy - you and me, and Paula, back on the wagon on Monday?

E - do people really call lacrosse LAX?  Because every. single. time.  you type that I think of LAX as in the airport and have to readjust. Like why is Riley going to LA?   It's all caps, too?  How confusing.

Kelly!!!!!  WEDDING!  I thought about having a viewing party.  Is that lame? 

Jo - you be proud of that race!!!!  

Okay, what else?  Oh, Ronda, yes my mom has been having the same heart issues for two years - complicated story - but I can relate, too!  Did I mention they shocked her AGAIN?  Like, people, it's not gonna work!  Try something else! 

I was supposed to work until 5 today but got to leave at 2 - I am ecstatic!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

OMG, I'm so far behind!  I don't know how I'll catch up and I've had wine, so I could go read it but what isn't blurred I'll forget! 

Maybe in the wee hours of the morning when I get up tomorrow...with my hangover...   Actually, I don't get hangovers, that's how good I am!


----------



## adsrtw

Ronda - I hope you aren't near St Louis visiting family!

Karen - I think you are south of St Louis (I hope).  Stay safe too!

All - the midwest is getting hit again.  I just heard there is a tornado outside the St Louis metro area (we are a 2.5 hour drive east).  It's been a bad spring for us.  Our area alone is supposed to have 'historical' floods during the next week.  We are now expecting 6 inches of rain this weekend and are under yet another tornado watch.  I'm so glad my kids are with X.  They were so scared Wednesday night and he has a basement.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Gah!  My mom, sister, nieces, and nephews live in St. Louis though!  We've got watches (or warnings, I always get them mixed up!) but it keeps skirting just a little north of us and hitting St. Louis!


----------



## adsrtw

Karen - I heard it was in Metro west moving east and that Busch Stadium is being evacuated to tornado shelters.  I have family in Kirkwood.  


And since this is a weight loss thread, I walked during lunch.

Edit - Lambert Airport spoted a tornado on the ground.


----------



## lisaviolet

Kat.    Can you imagine?  "I'm here" and NOW I HAVE TO LEAVE.    Well not quite we could go for Mexican first.   Stop it you wicked, wicked girl.

Listen, I've just skimmed the posts, forgive me, I'll be back.  My mom got her date just as I was typing that.  She goes in on Monday which is so bizarre since it's Easter Monday here.  So I'm finding it hard to simply breathe.   I'm going over to spend the day with her tomorrow.  She's relieved - very to have it.  She had it in the back of her mind that she could go at any minute b/c she was beyond the *timing* of leaving the valve - despite her *head* she still knew that and kept it in her memory (I guess from one of the doctors).  And I'm sure that was not a great feeling.  I would just live out my life because the surgery just sounds so barbaric at this point in life (she's 75 very soon ) but it's not my life to live.


----------



## adsrtw

Lisa - hugs to you and your family.  I can't say that I would have the surgery either.  Breathe!


----------



## lisaviolet

Ah crap - I've gone back and read - crap -  stay safe you guys.    STAY SAFE.  All three of you and good thoughts for your families as well.  

 to all.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Lisa - hugs to you and your family.  I can't say that I would have the surgery either.  Breathe!



Thanks Amiee.  

Hope it passes soon there young woman.


----------



## lisaviolet

Emily  -   LAX - yes .  

 to you.


----------



## adsrtw

Thanks Lisa.  Please send us an update post surgery when you can.  

It looks like the worst is going to miss us (it's still at least 1.5 hours from us), but there are so many people in it's path.  Give me a hurricane any day!  At least their path can be somewhat predicted.

Edit - all windows at Lambert's main terminal have been blown out.  Prayers to all.


----------



## HockeyKat

Lisa, hugs to you and your mom!!

EE, scary.  

I thought I posted a long run down of jobs and possibilities but I guess I didn't.   Long story short, I have two job offers on the table and am waiting for 3 more face-to-face interviews early next week to finish up before making a decision.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Lisa, I'll be thinking of you and your Mom on Monday! 

Liz, thanks for liking my page!  

Looks like now all the storms are south of us, but I'm concerned about my mom and sister.  Too late to call b/c I'm afraid I'll wake them, so I'm hoping no news is good news!  I can't believe the windows at the airport are blown out!!! 

Gotta run again, I have a sick teenager! 

No more wine for me, at least there's some left for tomorrow night.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi everyone!

Ronda - You look GREAT!! Such a difference 

Kat - Awesome on the job offers 

EE - Stay safe 

E - LAX makes me think of the airport too!

Lisa - Keep us updated on your mum 



SeptemberGirl said:


> Kelly!!!!!  WEDDING!  I thought about having a viewing party.  Is that lame?



Not lame AT ALL!

The TV coverage starts here at 6am (the actual wedding is 11am my time) so I'll start watching from around 9am when people start to arrive. 

For the actual wedding Im going to my friends house to watch - we are having Elevenses (brunch? I don't really know what brunch is!) which is smoked salmon and cream cheese and bucks fizz, then in the afternoon I am going to my mums for 'Afternoon Tea' - which really translates to cups of tea and cake! 

Reading that back could I be a) any more British and b) any more of a geek! 

Nancy, Paula, Karen, Jo, Meg, Amy, Everyone - Hi


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning and good evening Goddesses!

I feel like a blasted broken record.  More storms are on the way, but I have cute toes.  They are bright pink with a white and silver flower (gold bling in the center).  I have a feeling that I need to find a new place to be fitted for running shoes.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Nancy - you and me, and Paula, back on the wagon on Monday?



*Absolutely!  I need it desparately.*



lisaviolet said:


> My mom got her date just as I was typing that.  She goes in on Monday which is so bizarre since it's Easter Monday here.



*I'll be thinking of you guys *



DisneyGalUK said:


> For the actual wedding Im going to my friends house to watch - we are having Elevenses (brunch? I don't really know what brunch is!) which is smoked salmon and cream cheese and bucks fizz, then in the afternoon I am going to my mums for 'Afternoon Tea' - which really translates to cups of tea and cake!



*I'm not sure I completely understand all of that  But sounds like you are going to have fun!



Craptastic week here in oh so many ways.  I'm floudering with exercise, diet and life in general.  Nothing I can't manage, just a whole lot of ugly stuff happening.  One right after another. bah.  And it's gloomy and rainy and raw. ick.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kelly what is Bucks Fizz?

HAPPY EASTER ALL!


----------



## adsrtw

I hope everybody has a great Easter!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*oh my.  I'm so bloated even my socks are too tight 

Lisa, my love, I'll be thinking of you and Mom tomorrow *


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone



AKASnowWhite said:


> *I'm not sure I completely understand all of that  But sounds like you are going to have fun!
> *



 It will be fun!
Hope everything is better today!



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Kelly what is Bucks Fizz?
> 
> HAPPY EASTER ALL!



Bucks Fizz is Champagne and Orange Juice! (Or cheap white wine if you're a little bit cheap like me and my friends )

Lisa - Thinking of you today 

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## SeptemberGirl

DisneyGalUK said:


> Not lame AT ALL!
> 
> The TV coverage starts here at 6am (the actual wedding is 11am my time) so I'll start watching from around 9am when people start to arrive.
> 
> For the actual wedding Im going to my friends house to watch - we are having Elevenses (brunch? I don't really know what brunch is!) which is smoked salmon and cream cheese and bucks fizz, then in the afternoon I am going to my mums for 'Afternoon Tea' - which really translates to cups of tea and cake!
> 
> Reading that back could I be a) any more British and b) any more of a geek!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Love it!!!!  So you call the Buck's Fizz, we call them Mimosas.    YUM.  I love it, sounds like a great day.  Wait.  Are you all OFF on Friday?  Really?  For the wedding?
> 
> 
> Nancy, Paula, wagon!  Who else is with us?  Green tea for me so far...not actually hungry yet, which tells you an awful lot about my weekend!  I am trying to cut out alcohol, sugar, and red meat first.  Just to get me re-set. for a week.  Baby steps!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Lisa!!!  Thinking of your mom today and you, of course.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I'm here Liz!  I woke up not hungry too! Bleh.  I feel so freakin' nasty.  The crap I've loaded my system with the past 2 months is just horrific!

But this morning I've recommitted.  Again  I got to the gym and had a decent workout and I'm tracking.  I'm also looking to start with the basics.  Avoid alcohol & processed foods (as much as is practical anyway) and drink my WATER!  I honestly think water is my biggest challenge.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> I'm here Liz!  I woke up not hungry too! Bleh.  I feel so freakin' nasty.  The crap I've loaded my system with the past 2 months is just horrific!
> 
> But this morning I've recommitted.  Again  I got to the gym and had a decent workout and I'm tracking.  I'm also looking to start with the basics.  Avoid alcohol & processed foods (as much as is practical anyway) and drink my WATER!  I honestly think water is my biggest challenge.



I have been so off plan since the Princess!  Truly, that is it.  I was on plan before that.  That's two solid months of garbage!

For me it's sugar (candy) booze (love my wine) and I threw red meat in there just because!  

I so wish I could workout in the morning.  I'd have to get up at 4:30 and work out then home before N leaves at 5:30.  No gym and really, I am not running outside at 4:30am.   Grr.  It's such a challenge to do the post-school activitives, dinner, bedtime then gym.  I have to just make a plan and stick to it.  

Oh!  All your lunch suggestions helped a lot...now can you ladies relieve my exhaustion after work, mother guilt, house guilt, wife guilt?  So I can just pop over to the gym daily?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

SeptemberGirl said:


> Love it!!!!  So you call the Buck's Fizz, we call them Mimosas.    YUM.  I love it, sounds like a great day.  Wait.  Are you all OFF on Friday?  Really?  For the wedding?



Im going to call them Mimosas too!

Yep all off for the wedding - they've classed the day as a Bank Holiday, which tagged onto the May Day bank holiday makes for another 4 day weekend!



AKASnowWhite said:


> But this morning I've recommitted.  Again  I got to the gym and had a decent workout and I'm tracking.  I'm also looking to start with the basics.  Avoid alcohol & processed foods (as much as is practical anyway) and drink my WATER!  I honestly think water is my biggest challenge.



Water is absolutely my biggest challenge.

Im doing ok with the food, I think Ive found my happy medium after all these years. Not today though, today is a bad day sports wise. The football team I support face relegation to a lower league today for having been so rubbish all season so I am helping myself through it with the help of creme eggs. I am drinking a glass of water with them though so thats got to count for something  DH finds it hilarious (we support different teams and his team is doing fine so....!)

Back on the wagon for me tomorrow


----------



## Ronda93

Liz said:
			
		

> now can you ladies relieve my exhaustion after work, mother guilt, house guilt, wife guilt? So I can just pop over to the gym daily?



From the fantasyland of no kids and a great early work schedule I'll offer this....   Instead of "how can I" ask "why wouldn't I" and begin with the assumption that it's important enough to make happen.   Popping over to the gym is good for you.  Egro it is good, period.  You will be happier.  You will be more confident.  You can focus on the here and now when with your family and not lament the loss of your workout.  

You are worth the time.

AFM - back from St Louis.  Dad is home and doing well.  He wants to do more than the doctors say he should.  That seems good.  We missed the dangerous weather this weekend.

Making trip plans... we asked DGF's uncle in southern France if there were any American tastes he was missing.  As a result, I am becoming familiar with all manner of bourbon this week ; )

Lisa -  thinking about your mom and you.

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> From the fantasyland of no kids and a great early work schedule I'll offer this....   Instead of "how can I" ask "why wouldn't I" and begin with the assumption that it's important enough to make happen.   Popping over to the gym is good for you.  Egro it is good, period.  You will be happier.  You will be more confident.  You can focus on the here and now when with your family and not lament the loss of your workout.
> 
> You are worth the time.



*yes, Yes, YES!   I love that philosophy Ronda!

I've been thinking about you Ronda - I've seen quite a bit of news coverage about the tornados in your area.  I trust you've come thru the latest round unscathed? 

logging my sparkpeople entry. Trying not to cave to my bad habits. *


----------



## Ronda93

I think Karen and EE are seeing far more trouble that I am.  It has left KC alone.  It's like a conveyor belt,  coming from the south, up Route 66, if you will, and then levels out across IL and southern IN.  We have been very lucky to miss the severe stuff.  St Louis was an exciting place to be Friday night.  Sirens everywhere we went!  

Ronda


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

What's that you say Rhonda?  I can't hear you b/c I'm DROWNING and my ears are full of water!   There's nothing severe today, so far, but it just will NOT.STOP.RAINING.  We're having flash flooding and the air is so saturated that my bed felt wet when I laid down in it last night.  Yuck!  Thank goodness for the TM at the gym b/c there's no way I would ruin my shoes in this mess.  

Lisa, hope everything is going well with your mom today!  Thinkin' of ya.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Day 1 of "Project Wagon" is complete!

Food tracked, water consumed (reasonably at least), alcohol avioded and workout completed.

I call it success 

Liz?  Paula? Kat? How did you make out today?*


----------



## lisaviolet

Just got in. Got booted.    In my opinion doing fantastic.  Doctor seems pleased.  Very concerned about brain function and 24-48 hours - as some of you know from your own lives/parents - is critical for every OHS patient.  Let's go with brain function.  Jean/Me/Dad see her twice while she hadn't woken up (normal as they keep them under for a bit).  The next time we  - Dad/me only Jean was on a walk - saw her the third time and her eyes were open and with a mask on she says, "Where is Jeannie?".      Did she birth her?    

Had a great time with her this weekend so it helped calm me after writing here.  I thought it might make me more tense/anxious but I was wrong.  I was just grateful.  

I am beyond spent.  BEYOND.  Very strict in ICU.  VERY, eh?  But she had two terrific nurses on both shifts so .  It brought back shivering memories of my nurses from he!! ( I had great nurses too but those two made life so he!!ish - obviously I'm not over it - I hated the hospital - laughing).  

I haven't caught up to see.   Ronda - news on father?  

Can't wait to catch up later in the week  and especially see Kat's choice.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, Hugs to you and your mom, did they say how long before she is awake?

Karen, EE, Ronda Its raining here again now too. We could use some warm sunny days.

I did not find the wagon yesterday at all. Going to look for it today. 

Liz, I have the same guilt. Day after day, need to do mom stuff, wife stuff, house stuff.. tring to find the time for me stuff..


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*So happy to hear things are going well so far Lisa!  

Foggy here this morning.  I'm planning on heading out for a bike ride, but it will have to wait just a little while.  The sun is supposed to come out and they are forecasting a high of 80*

Lots to do today. And I need to call our local fabulous photographer.  Karen!  You don't want to make a road trip to CT do you   Becca needs to have a head shot taken.  She's stepping out into the bigger world and auditioning for a part with a larger community theatre group.  She needs to provide a head shot at the audition.  I fully expect her to be doing a lot of this stuff, so we might as well get it done right. 

I can hear Lisa asking questions right now.  YES!  I hear you Lisa.  The show she is auditioning for should be obvious.  SOUND OF MUSIC  for real.  Should be an interesting process.  And a good learning experience regardless of the outcome.

Wagon Day #2.  Look out, here I come *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I wish I could drive up there and do it!  I'm sure your local photographer will do an amazing job!  How exciting too! Can't wait to hear all about the audition.  

The rain has finally stopped!  Looks like no rain today, although it's coming back tomorrow.  grumble.

I'm back on the wagon as well, although getting off the wagon only entailed me having hard boiled eggs and cheese...which amounted to a 5 pound gain.  I don't know why I can't get it through my head that I can't eat what other people eat!  Ran yesterday too, but it was painful/achy b/c of the poor eating.  Feeling better today though! 

Glad to hear your mom is doing well Lisa!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I'm back on the wagon as well, although getting off the wagon only entailed me having hard boiled eggs and cheese...which amounted to a 5 pound gain.



* 5 pounds!  From hard boiled eggs and cheese? 

Enjoy your sunshine while it lasts!  On the news this morning they were throwing out statistics on how much rain folks in the mid west have gotten.  200-300% above normal  No wonder you all are flooded out!

And yes - our local woman is AMAZING!  She does most of the high school senior portraits.  Truly, they are more like wedding albums.  My hope is that she can squeeze it in on short notice.  The auditions are May 19th.

ok.  time to be productive. *


----------



## adsrtw

It's really bad here - historic flooding and another tornado last night.  Next chance for a break in rain is Thursday.   Sigh.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Day 1 of "Project Wagon" is complete!
> 
> Food tracked, water consumed (reasonably at least), alcohol avoided and workout completed.
> 
> I call it success
> 
> Liz?  Paula? Kat? How did you make out today?*




Woo hoo!!!   Me, too.  Green tea, actual fruit AND vegatables!  No sugar (ie white stuff, obviously fruit has sugar!) alcohol (yes, another Easter miracle!) red meat, coffee, or diet soda.  I'm doing a fruit juice thing on Thursday, so I am focusing on good foods now.

Saturday is a party (Gen is 2) so I will have alcohol there and probably a cupcake!  I am actually thinking of bringing veggie burgers instead of eating a hamburger.  I know, who am I???  Did I ever tell you guys that I used to eat mostly raw?  N brought that up the other day, when were talking about food and how this is my "reset" week.  I worked mostly from home then and really had whole days to prep food. It was awesome.  But work.

Does anyone have a frozen veggie burger they love?  I don't like the ones that taste char-grilled, I like the ones that taste like lots of veggies mushed together. Oh, and I have Trader Joe's now (haven't gone) so that opens things up for me!





lisaviolet said:


> Just got in. Got booted.    In my opinion doing fantastic.  Doctor seems pleased.  Very concerned about brain function and 24-48 hours - as some of you know from your own lives/parents - is critical for every OHS patient.  Let's go with brain function.  Jean/Me/Dad see her twice while she hadn't woken up (normal as they keep them under for a bit).  The next time we  - Dad/me only Jean was on a walk - saw her the third time and her eyes were open and with a mask on she says, "Where is Jeannie?".      Did she birth her?
> 
> I haven't caught up to see.   Ronda - news on father?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Booted, as in your car?  We watched how those are made on How It's Made!
> 
> Yeah, ICU is super strict.  Glad your mom is doing well...and hilarious on the Jean story.
> 
> Ronda, news?
> 
> 
> 
> cantwaitvaca09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liz, I have the same guilt. Day after day, need to do mom stuff, wife stuff, house stuff.. tring to find the time for me stuff..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronda, Jo, Nancy - thanks for your responses.  Ronda, I hear you.  You're right.  It's so hard to get to feeling that, though.  Going after work/at night brings up all this stuff for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twoboysnmygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back on the wagon as well, although getting off the wagon only entailed me having hard boiled eggs and cheese...which amounted to a 5 pound gain.  I don't know why I can't get it through my head that I can't eat what other people eat!  Ran yesterday too, but it was painful/achy b/c of the poor eating.  Feeling better today though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, my!  Cheese and eggs?  Oh, that's awful!  No dairy farming for you!
Click to expand...


----------



## SeptemberGirl

adsrtw said:


> It's really bad here - historic flooding and another tornado last night.  Next chance for a break in rain is Thursday.   Sigh.



oh, no!!!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Liz, I didn't know you were raw at one point!  It is really hard, and frustrating at times.  I've been eating this way for over 5 years, but obviously I have my run-ins with eggs and cheese occasionally, and when I'm on vacation, all bets are off (except meat, I just don't have any interest in it anymore).  

Look for "garden" burgers, Morningstar is my fav for the veggie tasting burgers, less meat-like and more veggies in there!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Amiee, we are getting a break from the rain today before it starts back up tonight, maybe you guys will get a break as well?  My yard is like a jungle, I'm not sure how I'll get it cut when it finally dries up, it's so long!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Liz, I didn't know you were raw at one point!  It is really hard, and frustrating at times.  I've been eating this way for over 5 years, but obviously I have my run-ins with eggs and cheese occasionally, and when I'm on vacation, all bets are off (except meat, I just don't have any interest in it anymore).
> 
> Look for "garden" burgers, Morningstar is my fav for the veggie tasting burgers, less meat-like and more veggies in there!



I was!  I had my pantry all stocked with the raw "cooking" stuff...it was a beautiful thing.  I mean, I did have weekends where I ate stuff out, I was never super hardcore.  And my family was not raw. I made myself dinner and lunchs and made them variations.  I even had one of those dryers to dry stuff out without heating it too much.  What are they called?  

Anyway, back then I tended to be raw during the week, or close to raw. I did eat steamed veggies, brown rice, and some fish on certain days. Like I would desginate certain days all raw, and some as transitional, so my body wouldn't freak out one way or another.  And then on the weekends, I ate pretty much what I wanted.  Not candy and burgers, but less strict. I'd like to say I was skinny, but alas.  I did lose weight (30lbs) but never really pushed it past that.  I followed a famous raw foodie's plan for the meat eaters like me.  It was great and so were the recipes.

However, I lost my huge amount of weight on WW (80lbs). And I ate a lot more processed stuff then - obviously not all procesed, though!  

I do know that I can't do extremes - and I am so given to extremes.  So to reset myself now, I am just doing what I used to do in raw prep - meaning what I would do for a week before I went all raw for a week or 5 days or something - weaning off things, and making up a rule I only have to follow for one day.  Mind games!

I actually love raw food but I am just too overwhelmed right now to go back to my close-to-raw lifestyle.  Baby steps.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

They are called dehydrators, I have one, but I rarely use it anymore.  It's just too expensive to buy all the ingredients (mainly nuts) that I make a lot of my recipes with, so I just stick to salads and lots of fruit.  Everyone I've ever met who was raw was pretty skinny (and healthy!)...except myself!    It's almost embarrassing to tell people I'm raw b/c they look at me like they don't believe me.  I have something messed up in my body, that's for sure, b/c I know know anyone who eats salad all day long that is as overweight as me.  Oh no, there I go sobbing about it again!  I have lots of other great health benefits, so I just have to suck it up with the weight.  I HAVE to workout to lose.  HAVE TO.  

Anyway, it's not an easy or cheap lifestyle, and it's not for everyone.  I think just cutting lots of processed foods is the best way to go, my 15 year old son has lost a ton of weight just eating lower carb (and exercising with me).  We need to get him some new pants b/c they are falling off!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> They are called dehydrators, I have one, but I rarely use it anymore.  It's just too expensive to buy all the ingredients (mainly nuts) that I make a lot of my recipes with, so I just stick to salads and lots of fruit.  Everyone I've ever met who was raw was pretty skinny (and healthy!)...except myself!    It's almost embarrassing to tell people I'm raw b/c they look at me like they don't believe me.  I have something messed up in my body, that's for sure, b/c I know know anyone who eats salad all day long that is as overweight as me.  Oh no, there I go sobbing about it again!  I have lots of other great health benefits, so I just have to suck it up with the weight.  I HAVE to workout to lose.  HAVE TO.
> 
> Anyway, it's not an easy or cheap lifestyle, and it's not for everyone.  I think just cutting lots of processed foods is the best way to go, my 15 year old son has lost a ton of weight just eating lower carb (and exercising with me).  We need to get him some new pants b/c they are falling off!



Yes!  Dehydrator!  I think I sold mine.  It was a lot of work!

That is awesome about your son.   

As for weight, I mean, losing 30 is nothing to sniff at, but it wasn't like I was trying for more, you know?  I lost, I felt good, I moved on.  As for food, I did a lot of cold soups, and rolls and stuff like that.  You are totally raw?  I was, hmm, there was a word for what I was!  Yes, it was a ton of money to make all of that.  But it did feel good!  

And yeah, i think we all need to exercise.  Man if it was only one or the other, that would make my life a lot easier!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

SeptemberGirl said:


> Yes!  Dehydrator!  I think I sold mine.  It was a lot of work!
> 
> That is awesome about your son.
> 
> As for weight, I mean, losing 30 is nothing to sniff at, but it wasn't like I was trying for more, you know?  I lost, I felt good, I moved on.  As for food, I did a lot of cold soups, and rolls and stuff like that.  You are totally raw?  I was, hmm, there was a word for what I was!  Yes, it was a ton of money to make all of that.  But it did feel good!
> 
> And yeah, i think we all need to exercise.  Man if it was only one or the other, that would make my life a lot easier!



Yes, I'm all raw most of the time (unless I'm off the wagon, like Sunday!)  

That must be why I get so excited to make my ADRs for WDW b/c I am looking forward to being off the wagon for that week!   Although, I will say that I gained 15 pounds in Oct. 2009 when we went to WDW, and I STILL have not lost it all, so I'll be making my choices very carefully when eating cooked stuff.


----------



## lisaviolet

Too tired to cry but yesterday seems like it might have been a gift and I'm grateful but I'm wondering if it was a gift - time will tell.  Major difference today.  Very zombie like (Mama used to be like this - talking but vacant).  Sighing, who knows.  Could be her future or maybe drugs - she is on anti-rejection for the valve.  And they can be something.  Time will tell.  My father had a hard time staying in the room - poor him - it must be hard for him to face ( I mean finding reasons for not being in the room not openly showing it). She did tell me about an angel today which kind of unnerved me. But once again - time will tell.  I certainly don't know.   Thanks for all your wishes.  Nice to vent here.  Relaxes me.  

Nancy - OMG.  THAT. IS. SO. EXCITING.    Are you a stage mom?    So exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Between the wee one on the apparatus , Curly head mouthing off to Property Virgins and talented girl on auditions - boy my kids are doing WELL.  

Kat - I came on here for you to say congratulations on your win .  I read it on the train.  

Amiee - SO sorry.  That is frustrating, draining and scary.  SO sorry.  

Jo - got home to Bulls/Indiana - on right now.  And yes you need to find "me" time.  Smiling.  

Karen - Holy Batman.  I'm kind of speechless.  All my weight has come off with such a varied diet (varied ) I'm just speechless.  

Liz - How is she doing?  Your mom.  You don't have to write anything out - I'm just asking.  Just saying .  When did she come home?  From the Sunshine State I mean?   I somehow totally missed your job change - when it happened - it seems like a bit ago.  Can you tell me on here or no.  Educate me about booted.  I could google but I"m far too lazy/drained to do so.  Smiling.  

 to all.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Nancy - OMG.  THAT. IS. SO. EXCITING.    Are you a stage mom?    So exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*who ME?  Never 

Seriously though - I'm not. I have zero tolerance for *those* mom's.  Although I did schedule her an appointment to have professional head shots done.  I figure, what the heck, why not!?  


On a more serious note.  Lisa.    Please know that I have your mom and your whole family in my thoughts and prayers.  Cherish her.  Every minute.  *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Day 2 of ridin' the wagon.  We went for a great bike ride (note to self: Biking feels MUCH better if I haven't consumed gallons of wine the night before ), drank a LOT of water, stayed within my calories even with a piece of cake!   Now, if I can keep myself from getting complacent.*


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *who ME?  Never
> 
> Seriously though - I'm not. I have zero tolerance for *those* mom's.  Although I did schedule her an appointment to have professional head shots done.  I figure, what the heck, why not!?
> ]*


*

Of course why not.    I CAN NOT WAIT!!!!  I pray you know I know you're not a stage mom but merely a closeted singer.    I was totally being facetious.  Is facetious even the right word?   I'm so off.  

Thanks so much Nancy.  Spiritually - it's been really interesting - some things that have gone on with her especially yesterday - things said with no links back (I realize I'm making no sense myself ) not sure if it's the brain or something else.  One day we'll all know, eh?    I'm curious that way. 

We need to stay healthy people (if we can I mean).  It's awful to see helplessness.*


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Day 2 of ridin' the wagon.  We went for a great bike ride (note to self: Biking feels MUCH better if I haven't consumed gallons of wine the night before ), drank a LOT of water, stayed within my calories even with a piece of cake!   Now, if I can keep myself from getting complacent.*


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy - I'm grateful because I had a beautiful - just beautiful day with her before surgery.  Peaceful and fun.  We played four games of Skip Bo.  She ADORES it.  ADORES it and can still play it  (the brain is so bloody fascinating).  She was like "one more - one more".    I don't know when my parents found/started this game.  I never knew it from childhood.  If anything we played rummoli (sp????).  You know my mom has had a Euchre group (women) since before I was born.  So they have continued a Euchre group for at least 44 years - original group for the most part.  Unbelievable, eh?  I'm not sure our generation has the commitment to tradition/sticking with promises and such.  So wild, eh?  Over forty years.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

lisaviolet said:


> Major difference today. Karen - Holy Batman.  I'm kind of speechless.  All my weight has come off with such a varied diet (varied ) I'm just speechless.
> 
> Liz - How is she doing?  Your mom.  You don't have to write anything out - I'm just asking.  Just saying .  When did she come home?  From the Sunshine State I mean?   I somehow totally missed your job change - when it happened - it seems like a bit ago.  Can you tell me on here or no.  Educate me about booted.  I could google but I"m far too lazy/drained to do so.  Smiling.
> 
> to all.



Editing lots here, because I know you hate to be quoted.    So on your mom - all I can say is i am here, listening.  Kept venting.  

Agreed on the weight coming off remark.  More on that later!

My mom  - been on chemo since, hmm...Nov?  Oct?  She is having heart issues again, but the tumor markers have dropped so that is good.  She looks okay, actually.  You know, I just try not to get caught up in it, because it's a total up and down rollercoaster, and I need to get off and drive the train of my own life.  Does that sound awful?  I love my mom, I adore her, I want her to live forever...but I have sabotaged my own life by focusing on her health.  Can't do it anymore



AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> On a more serious note.  Lisa.    Please know that I have your mom and your whole family in my thoughts and prayers.  Cherish her.  Every minute.  *



I just love you, Nancy.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Day 2 of ridin' the wagon.  We went for a great bike ride (note to self: Biking feels MUCH better if I haven't consumed gallons of wine the night before ), drank a LOT of water, stayed within my calories even with a piece of cake!   Now, if I can keep myself from getting complacent.*



LOVE it!!!!  You are doing awesome!!!!  I just keep telling myself it's only for today.  I just have to do it for today.



lisaviolet said:


> We need to stay healthy people (if we can I mean).  It's awful to see helplessness.



SO true.  So, so true, and I rarely think about this.



lisaviolet said:


> You know my mom has had a Euchre group (women) since before I was born.  So they have continued a Euchre group for at least 44 years - original group for the most part.  Unbelievable, eh?  I'm not sure our generation has the commitment to tradition/sticking with promises and such.  So wild, eh?  Over forty years.



Again, editing a lot here, for you...Yes, wild.  my parents have had a pinochole club since 1980, I think.  Crazy longevity.

I think we have that comittment to tradition, etc...I think we also view things differently because our world is so international, even in remote areas.  Anyhoo, that's a great conversation to have next time you and Jean are in NYC.  Put that on the list.


----------



## Ronda93

Some levity... from a friend's FB status.... 

What's your royal wedding name?  Start with Lord/Lady add one of your grandparent's first names and then double barrell your first pet name and the street you grew up on ....

I am Lady Virginia Peppy-Pershing.  

On a more serious note.... Lisa, Liz 

Ronda


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Day Three on the Wagon!

So far I am loving it.  I am eating modified raw...just gradually going more raw day by day.  Like Monday I had all fruits and veggies but then pasta for dinner.  Last night, my non-raw was steamed veggies and raw sushi.  Today it's all raw food, but raw meals - pizza rolls for lunch!  (I LOVE raw pizza, with nut cheese.  OMG.   Love.)  So little by little. I'm not planning on doing raw forever, just this week as a reset. It's working so well.  I am not reaching for the wine or the chocolate!

Like Karen said, omg is it expensive.  I went to do a little stock up and wow!  I'd forgotten what those tasty little raw ingredients cost!    But so yummy!

Saturday I have Gen's 2nd birthday party, so I hope to bring veggie burgers and a nice salad, avoid the cupcakes, and possibly the booze!  I might have to have a drink, though.  It could get a little tense! 

On other fronts, I had a bit of a mental breakthrough (breakdown? ) on the exercise issue.  I know what a lot of it's about.  The going at night, especially.  So at least I know what is holding me back.  Fighting through it is another story.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Ronda93 said:


> Some levity... from a friend's FB status....
> 
> What's your royal wedding name?  Start with Lord/Lady add one of your grandparent's first names and then double barrell your first pet name and the street you grew up on ....
> 
> I am Lady Virginia Peppy-Pershing.
> 
> On a more serious note.... Lisa, Liz
> 
> Ronda



Fun!  Lady Helen Taurus-Stout.



My child actually has a royal wedding name, poor thing! That's what I stuck her with!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Some levity... from a friend's FB status....
> 
> What's your royal wedding name?  Start with Lord/Lady add one of your grandparent's first names and then double barrell your first pet name and the street you grew up on ....
> 
> I am Lady Virginia Peppy-Pershing.
> 
> On a more serious note.... Lisa, Liz
> 
> Ronda



*Oh Lordy!  If we go with our first cat and the first street I lived on I'm Lady Adelaide Lucifer-Shennecossett. 

Liz - I can't believe Gen is going to be 2!  Where did the time go?

And on the subject of birthdays - today is Nate's 18th birthday   He got to choose what to have for dinner.  My gourmet son wants hamburgers, chicken nuggets, tater tots, frozen corn and applesauce.    And me, being the baker that I am, opted to finish off that menu with ice cream cake *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Lady-Ruby-Irish-West Geyer... 

OMG, I'm in pain.  I just don't know what is going on with my body.  My whole lower half hurts basically.  It hurts when I run and afterwards as well and I could only do about 2.5 miles.  I don't understand.  It CANT be an injury, you don't injure BOTH your hips and BOTH your thighs all at once.  It feels like charlie-horses...wth???


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Karen, could it be potassium? 

I have to finish logging my food into sparkpeople.  I ate tater tots and ice cream cake.  I enjoyed reasonable portions and feel no remorse.  It's not every day your son turns 18 

Lisa- hope today was a good one


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*WOOT! 

tracked.  AND I'm still within my calories! At the tippy-top of my daily range, but definitely IN the range! *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Go Nancy! 

I'm wondering about the potassium.  I tried to do a search, but I came up with just a bunch of women that had soreness/pain, but weren't runners.  They were talking about how it was around that time of the month (which it is for me as well) and I started to wonder about potassium and/or magnesium?  Hmmm.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Oh Lordy!  If we go with our first cat and the first street I lived on I'm Lady Adelaide Lucifer-Shennecossett.
> 
> Liz - I can't believe Gen is going to be 2!  Where did the time go?
> 
> And on the subject of birthdays - today is Nate's 18th birthday   He got to choose what to have for dinner.  My gourmet son wants hamburgers, chicken nuggets, tater tots, frozen corn and applesauce.    And me, being the baker that I am, opted to finish off that menu with ice cream cake *



Happy Belated Birthday, Nate!!!!



AKASnowWhite said:


> I have to finish logging my food into sparkpeople.  I ate tater tots and ice cream cake.  I enjoyed reasonable portions and feel no remorse.  It's not every day your son turns 18
> [COLOR]




Sounds yummy!  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *WOOT!
> 
> tracked.  AND I'm still within my calories! At the tippy-top of my daily range, but definitely IN the range! *



Woo hoo!!!! 



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Go Nancy!
> 
> I'm wondering about the potassium.  I tried to do a search, but I came up with just a bunch of women that had soreness/pain, but weren't runners.  They were talking about how it was around that time of the month (which it is for me as well) and I started to wonder about potassium and/or magnesium?  Hmmm.



Karen, I have no ideas for you.  I so wish I did.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

So yesterday was all raw and today is, too! Tomorrow I start tracking my food via WW.  So far, so good.  I feel so much better.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi everyone!

So so so busy! Thank goodness for 4 days off work! Ready for the wedding tomorrow 

Ooh, my 'wedding name' would be *Lady Jean Englebert-Pym* - I like it, I think I'll keep it 

Lisa/Liz -  to both

Nancy - Awesome on the tracking! Happy belated birthday Nate!

Karen, E, EE, Amy, Jo, Meg, Ronda, Paula, Everyone - Hi


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Oh my, what I day I've had   Nothing bad, just swimming upstream all day.  Things seem to be harder than they should be, take longer than necessary...just frustrating.

For most of the day I was channelling Liz. "it's just for today.  no cookies just for today".  But somehow the little devil on my shoulder won out and I ate not one but TWO oatmeal cranberry cookies. Fresh out of the oven.  They were heavenly  Of course, it was AFTER I had eaten my lunch so it's not like I could have just substituted them FOR my lunch. bah.

Time to face the music and calculate the calories in those little demon treats.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Birthday to Nate

Kelly Happy Wedding Weekend to you. The ladies at work want to watch it on TV. 

Liz, Eating Raw,, Teach Me. PLEASE!!!!

Karen, I can't help you with that either.

Lisa, I have never played Skip Bo.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

!!!!!!Team Goddess Summer Challenge!!!!!!

Goddess, heres the plan, pick and event, a 5K, 10K, Half, Bike, Swim, Walk,  Whatever would work for you.

Post your event and we will training for our event together over the summer, posting each week on how you are doing in your training. 

You pick your event date that works best for you.

 For example:
I am going to pick a half, I pick Saturday Sept. 3. so every week from memorial day to Sept 3 I will post what my runs were and how I did

Then on Sept 3, I will run a half. Posting during if I can. 

This way we can support each other and keep each other accountable for the summer. 

If interested, Liz can make us Team Goddess Summer Challenge shirts, and E, has a guy for a finisher metal.

(those detail to be worked out later)



Who's In?????


----------



## AKASnowWhite

oh for the love of Pete. Becca is negotiating with Stephen about getting another kitten.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

How many do you have Nancy?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

we currently have 2.  The older one is 12 and the "baby" is almost 3.  She wants it, he doesn't and I'm ambivilent.  It's stinkin' cute, that's for sure.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

For some reason I think Becca may get her way.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Jo, I REALLY want to do the challenge, but I can't find a race out here in podunk. 

They are really last minute about it and I'm hoping they will have a 5K for the 4th of July (they have the past few years) so I'm just going to have to hope they do and set that as my goal.  They have more towards St. Louis (100 miles) or Rhonda's area (another 100 miles) but the nature of my petsitting means I cannot leave town on weekends, especially in the morning, because I have work.  If it's in town I can get the petsits done and then get to the run. 

So, long ramble aside (sorry, it's the wine talking...which btw, remind me in the morning does NOT help with the muscle pain.) I will set July 4th as my goal for a 5K.  Pain be damned! 

AND, of course, my son and I are running the Family Fun run 5K on October 1st in AK!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*OMG!  Did you all hear that?  That giant THUD!?!?! It was me.  Falling off the wagon.   I'm ok though.  Brushing off, climbing back on. <sigh>*




Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Jo, I REALLY want to do the challenge, but I can't find a race out here in podunk.
> 
> *It doesn't have to be an ACTUAL race Karen.  Make your own event.  Train for it, then do it yourself!  I think I'm going to do a dualthon.  I had wanted to do one here that is coming up May 22nd, but I'm being a big ol' chicken.  My friend that I was going to do it with is having serious hip issues (genetic condition) and can't run. At all. Not even a question at this moment.  So, I'll train for it then do my 5K run, 28K bike, 5K run on my own.  Most likely the Saturday of Labor Day weekend *
> 
> So, long ramble aside (sorry, it's the wine talking...which btw, remind me in the morning does NOT help with the muscle pain.)



*hmmm....you don't say.  So, what you are telling me is, falling off the wagon isn't going to help my screaming hamstrings. Rats.  I shoulda just whipped out the biofreeze and taken a few advil *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Jo, I REALLY want to do the challenge, but I can't find a race out here in podunk.
> 
> They are really last minute about it and I'm hoping they will have a 5K for the 4th of July (they have the past few years) so I'm just going to have to hope they do and set that as my goal.  They have more towards St. Louis (100 miles) or Rhonda's area (another 100 miles) but the nature of my petsitting means I cannot leave town on weekends, especially in the morning, because I have work.  If it's in town I can get the petsits done and then get to the run.
> 
> So, long ramble aside (sorry, it's the wine talking...which btw, remind me in the morning does NOT help with the muscle pain.) I will set July 4th as my goal for a 5K.  Pain be damned!
> 
> AND, of course, my son and I are running the Family Fun run 5K on October 1st in AK!!!


 Karen, just like Nancy said, it does not have to be a real race.
I wanted to post this challenge cuz I want to do another half so that I can get my butter pants back on the wangon that Nancy just fell off of. But the races here are just out of my budget, so why not do our own race. If you want a 5K, so be it. Once you post your Event, and Date here, it will be like you "Registered" so you are set. You report back to the thread instead of a chip on your shoe.


----------



## HockeyKat

Wagon?  What's that?  

I think I am going to accept a job offer tomorrow, officially.   I got a third offer today that seems like the right fit, and the money is good too - about 7.5% more than I was making at my dearly departed job.  

My parents are here this weekend, and mom is making me DVR the wedding.  Sigh.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

So I was all set for my Disney 2012 trip
If we get free dinning, I was staying CBR
No free dinning going for DVC ponit then I see on Allears.net'
that they are doing rooms at POR to Royal Princess Rooms.
Now what to do?????

Sorry need to just blurt that out.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> Wagon?  What's that?
> 
> I think I am going to accept a job offer tomorrow, officially.   I got a third offer today that seems like the right fit, and the money is good too - about 7.5% more than I was making at my dearly departed job.
> 
> My parents are here this weekend, and mom is making me DVR the wedding.  Sigh.



*Yay for a new job   When would you start, do you know yet?  I'm so very happy for you Kat.  That was a fabulously quick turn around 

And the wedding.  I haven't yet committed to the DVR but sooooooo want to.  But somehow it seems so wrong.  Watching someone strangers wedding? I feel like a stalker *


----------



## HockeyKat

Nancy, you and millions of other stalkers!!


I am considering starting on Monday.   It's hard to take the extra week off with the ticker going on in my head about money lost...


----------



## DisneyGalUK

AKASnowWhite said:


> *And the wedding.  I haven't yet committed to the DVR but sooooooo want to.  But somehow it seems so wrong.  Watching someone strangers wedding? I feel like a stalker *



We are all stalkers! Its very odd I admit! I never got the build up to Charles and Dianas wedding (I was -1 month old ) and there was never this kind of hysteria for Andrew and Fergie I dont think (but I was only 5 years old, I was probably given cake and that was enough for me ) so this is my first Royal Wedding - its very........intense coverage this morning!

They are interviewing a guy from California right now who has come over especially for the wedding - just upped and left and hes been camping outside Westminster Abbey for 3 days 

KAT - Awesome on the job 

JO - I have my 5K on 17 July, does that count?

Liz, Karen, Paula, Amy, E, EE, Lisa, Meg, Ronda, Everyone - Hi

Hope everyone has a great (wedding) day! 7.34am here, I need to get ready - my friend is picking me up at 9am!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Wedding Day Kelly

Yes your 5K counts


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*heeeelllllloooooooo? Where did everybody go? 

I started my week with a bang!  Mon & Tues I was rockin' that wagon!  Wednesday was Nate's birthday and my day was ok.  Not super, but acceptable.  Thurs & Friday were HORRID! I'm aiming for a great weekend so that my "average" over the week comes out to be more good days than bad.

Gorgeous weather here right now.  Simply stunning.  Lots of outdoor work on our agenda, then we're off to see "Hair" on Sunday evening. Hope everyone is well!*


----------



## DisneyGalUK

AKASnowWhite said:


> *heeeelllllloooooooo? Where did everybody go?
> 
> I started my week with a bang!  Mon & Tues I was rockin' that wagon!  Wednesday was Nate's birthday and my day was ok.  Not super, but acceptable.  Thurs & Friday were HORRID! I'm aiming for a great weekend so that my "average" over the week comes out to be more good days than bad.
> 
> Gorgeous weather here right now.  Simply stunning.  Lots of outdoor work on our agenda, then we're off to see "Hair" on Sunday evening. Hope everyone is well!*



Im here 

I spectacularly fell of the wagon yesterday. Well, I say fell, it was more like plummeted from a great height and now I can't find the wagon 

Needless to say though (and maybe I shouldn't say it as this is after all a weight loss thread ) it was SO worth it!

I didn't eat anything that I knew wouldn't be worth the 'cheating' but I don't suppose that makes it any better 

Loved loved LOVED the wedding, watched from start to finish and I thought it was great 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Kelly, I have so many Royal-type questions!

Like.  What is their official last name? Do they have one?  They must.  House of Windsor.  But that's Elizabeth....but Charles? Whose name does he have?

And "Prince Phillip - Duke of Edinburgh" - what is he?  A Prince or a Duke?  And not King.

And Kate.  Excuse me "Lady Catherine"  Is she now Duchess of Cambridge?  And when William is King, she will or will not be refered to as Queen?

Good gravy.  It's all so confusing to me. *


----------



## DisneyGalUK

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Kelly, I have so many Royal-type questions!
> 
> Like.  What is their official last name? Do they have one?  They must.  House of Windsor.  But that's Elizabeth....but Charles? Whose name does he have?
> 
> And "Prince Phillip - Duke of Edinburgh" - what is he?  A Prince or a Duke?  And not King.
> 
> And Kate.  Excuse me "Lady Catherine"  Is she now Duchess of Cambridge?  And when William is King, she will or will not be refered to as Queen?
> 
> Good gravy.  It's all so confusing to me. *



The Royal Family is SO confusing! Before I try and answer these, you should know that I am a geek 

The Queens 'official' surname is Windsor, and Charles surname is Mountbatten-Windsor!

Prince Phillip was born a prince, and was given the title Duke of Edinburgh - he isn't known as King because the husband of a female monarch has no status or rank!

Kate is (I think) known as HRH Princess William of Wales, to show that she is 'using' Williams title - they are now also Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, Earl and Countess of Strathearn, Baron and Baroness Carrick Fergus!
When William becomes King she will technically be Queen as the wife takes on the male monarchs rank - officially she will be Queen Consort, like the Queen Mother.

I bet you wished you'd never asked


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kelly I have a question, when watching the wedding, it did not look like she put a ring on his finger. Does the man not get one or did I just miss that.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Kelly I have a question, when watching the wedding, it did not look like she put a ring on his finger. Does the man not get one or did I just miss that.



Jo I saw on the news that Prince William had decided he would not be wearing a wedding ring! It didn't say why though


----------



## lisaviolet

SeptemberGirl said:


> You know, I just try not to get caught up in it, because it's a total up and down rollercoaster, and I need to get off and drive the train of my own life.  Does that sound awful?  I love my mom, I adore her, I want her to live forever...but I have sabotaged my own life by focusing on her health.  Can't do it anymore
> 
> Again, editing a lot here, for you...Yes, wild.  my parents have had a pinochole club since 1980, I think.  Crazy longevity.



On the first  and of course that doesn't sound awful.  It's surviving and plus you have a family.   

I have learned the same lesson only because of my own surgery.  I'm wiped and have to watch my own recovery.  Unfortunately - and fortunately she has me in this way - her lack of full brain power means I have to be an advocate for her.  My father gets very hmmm don't know the word  when she says "no" or gets angry regarding issues that someone with full capacities could do/decide on their own.  He shuts down.  I can deal with being the bad person.  



Ronda93 said:


> Some levity... from a friend's FB status....
> 
> What's your royal wedding name?  Start with Lord/Lady add one of your grandparent's first names and then double barrell your first pet name and the street you grew up on ....
> 
> I am Lady Virginia Peppy-Pershing.



I forgot.  I would be Lady Grace Gidget-Melchoir. 

Ronda - how is your father doing?  



SeptemberGirl said:


> Day Three on the Wagon!
> 
> So far I am loving it.  I am eating modified raw...just gradually going more raw day by day.  Like Monday I had all fruits and veggies but then pasta for dinner.  Last night, my non-raw was steamed veggies and raw sushi.  Today it's all raw food, but raw meals - pizza rolls for lunch!  (I LOVE raw pizza, with nut cheese.  OMG.   Love.)  So little by little. I'm not planning on doing raw forever, just this week as a reset. It's working so well.  I am not reaching for the wine or the chocolate!
> 
> Like Karen said, omg is it expensive.  I went to do a little stock up and wow!  I'd forgotten what those tasty little raw ingredients cost!    But so yummy!
> 
> *Saturday I have Gen's 2nd birthday party*, so I hope to bring veggie burgers and a nice salad, avoid the cupcakes, and possibly the booze!  I might have to have a drink, though.  It could get a little tense!
> 
> On other fronts, I had a bit of a mental breakthrough (breakdown? ) on the exercise issue.  I know what a lot of it's about.  The going at night, especially.  So at least I know what is holding me back.  Fighting through it is another story.



On the bold - I almost dropper the computer.


----------



## lisaviolet

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> OMG, I'm in pain.



I'm so sorry Karen.  I can imagine how incredibly frustrated you must be.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> Lisa- hope today was a good one



I don't know what day this was - but it's been what I can only call he!!.  Physcially, she's right on course.  In fact, there is talk that she could be out Monday.  Cognitively - it's awful.  I'm hopeful that it is a medication because like you all can follow she came out no worse than before surgery on eht first day which was fantastic.  And then it went from A to Z.  Two days this week were like a zombie - no emotion behind the eyes etc.  Last two days a bit better.  I've pushed everyone to look at her meds just in case.  I think they perceive we're not dealing with the effects of surgery/warnings of lower cognitive but that's not the case.  

But on a postive note - she is so HAPPY to have me there.  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So so so busy! Thank goodness for 4 days off work! Ready for the wedding tomorrow
> 
> Ooh, my 'wedding name' would be *Lady Jean Englebert-Pym* - I like it, I think I'll keep it
> 
> Lisa/Liz -  to both
> 
> Nancy - Awesome on the tracking! Happy belated birthday Nate!
> 
> Karen, E, EE, Amy, Jo, Meg, Ronda, Paula, Everyone - Hi



Is it wrong for me to say your poor poor pet -* Englebert*.  

So cute Kelly.  Did you pick it?  

One of my cats is Neville.  Doesn't he sound so British?


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Oh my, what I day I've had   Nothing bad, just swimming upstream all day.  Things seem to be harder than they should be, take longer than necessary...just frustrating.
> 
> For most of the day I was channelling Liz. "it's just for today.  no cookies just for today".  But somehow the little devil on my shoulder won out and I ate not one but TWO oatmeal cranberry cookies. Fresh out of the oven.  They were heavenly  Of course, it was AFTER I had eaten my lunch so it's not like I could have just substituted them FOR my lunch. bah.
> 
> Time to face the music and calculate the calories in those little demon treats.*



 not on the struggle.  Just to you.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Happy Birthday to Nate
> 
> Lisa, I have never played Skip Bo.



I had never either Jo.  Until my parents pulled in out a couple of years ago.  It's by UNO.  It's fun.

Shoot, LIZ!!!! I forgot on the quote.  Explain pinnochle.  I know just KILLED the word.  I'm too lazy to look back.  I've heard of it but don't know it.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> oh for the love of Pete. Becca is negotiating with Stephen about getting another kitten.



Is she good at it?  

She could have schooled me.  I've always been a dog person but Jean was so excited to get cats way back - I didn't even like cats.  But boy do they teach you - like forget all your control issues because they aren't a followin'.  



HockeyKat said:


> Wagon?  What's that?
> 
> I think I am going to accept a job offer tomorrow, officially.   I got a third offer today that seems like the right fit, and the money is good too - about 7.5% more than I was making at my dearly departed job.
> 
> My parents are here this weekend, and mom is making me DVR the wedding.  Sigh.



I. CAN.  NOT. WAIT. TO. HEAR.  

Can not wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> So I was all set for my Disney 2012 trip
> If we get free dinning, I was staying CBR
> No free dinning going for DVC ponit then I see on Allears.net'
> that they are doing rooms at POR to Royal Princess Rooms.
> Now what to do?????
> 
> Sorry need to just blurt that out.


'


Down with the princesses.    Why do they have to infitrate everything?   Why?    Can't they stick to their castles.  

Obviously I'm no help.


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> We are all stalkers! Its very odd I admit! I never got the build up to Charles and Dianas wedding *(I was -1 month old )*
> :




   AND 



AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> Gorgeous weather here right now.  Simply stunning.  Lots of outdoor work on our agenda, then we're off to see "Hair" on Sunday evening. Hope everyone is well!*



Yeah for stunning days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Kelly, I have so many Royal-type questions!
> 
> Like.  What is their official last name? Do they have one?  They must.  House of Windsor.  But that's Elizabeth....but Charles? Whose name does he have?
> 
> And "Prince Phillip - Duke of Edinburgh" - what is he?  A Prince or a Duke?  And not King.
> 
> And Kate.  Excuse me "Lady Catherine"  Is she now Duchess of Cambridge?  And when William is King, she will or will not be refered to as Queen?
> 
> Good gravy.  It's all so confusing to me. *



Loved your questions Nancy.  Cutie would be SO PROUD of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and got a place.  Another bidding war. But won it this time.   Was before Easter weekend but I've just been so preoccupied.

We close on my birthday.  Which means that our brains were not working with that.    Such a silly choice because I ADORE birthdays.  Well my birthday I mean.    I graduated from university on one (ceremony) and getting a house (condo) on another so interesting for memories I guess.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

lisaviolet said:


> Is it wrong for me to say your poor poor pet -* Englebert*.
> 
> So cute Kelly.  Did you pick it?
> 
> One of my cats is Neville.  Doesn't he sound so British?



Lisa - so much going on for you - take care of yourself too 

I love Neville - very British! 

Poor Englebert - I did pick his name, how did you guess 

We've had very odd pet names, usually my fault:

Englebert the Rabbit
Pete the Fish
Lennon, Mcartney and Norman the Hamsters
Barry the Rabbit
Bert and Ernie the turtles

and when I was younger my Aunt had a dog called Scamp but I called him Brian 

I was a very strange child obviously


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kelly, Love love love that you named turtles Burt & Ernie 

Oh, Lisa you have so much going on thats for sure. A lady I work with just had the same thing with her FIL. he went into the hosptial for a leg infectoin, was put on meds then he lost it, he could not speak, wet the bed, he was seeing things kinda as if he had a stroke but he did not..
They have pulled the meds, and he is getting better, but he stil has bad days
I hope your Mom recovers fast.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi - my name is Paula and I have been eating too much, exercising too little and frankly getting fatter as a result of it all.  

I am re-introducing myself to the thread, a healthy lifestyle and well a life in general.  I need help getting my focus off of work, work and more work and back to the life I know I need.  One that is filled with healthy food choices in appropriate quantities, workouts that leave me a little sore, but wanting to do more.  One where I am not glued to a computer or my e-mail delivery device of convenience answering question after question from a bunch of government flunkies.  I want the me of last year back.  You know the year where I finished my first 1/2 marathon and nearly finished my first century ride.  The one who had time to support her fellow goddesses and seek support when needed.  Where did she go?

Hopefully, I can get her (or something closely resembling her) back.

Day 1 starts now!

Oh and I am so in need of claiming thread bankruptcy for the last two weeks.  Please, will someone either give me the quick catch up or grant me bankruptcy.


----------



## HockeyKat

Lisa - I did accept the job from the third offer.  Only after one of the first two companies matched the offer, but I felt like I wanted the one that came in with the good offer out of the gate?  Also, it just *felt* like the right one, as silly as that is.  

I have one more interview tomorrow because I have trouble saying no, but when that is done at 9:30AM?  We are OFF TO WDW!!

D got 7 weeks severance, I get to pocket about 5 weeks of mine, and I start my new job on May 9th.  We called up and decided to do 4 nights on points, we already have APs, and are taking most of our food from home.   First night is standard view AKL studio (Jambo), and last three are SSR 1-bed.  


Weekend was nuts nuts.  We completely redid the outside of the house for ~$100.   Replaced the 4 missing shutters, fixed the mailbox, clipped and trimmed all of the outside shrubs and trees (probably 20 of them), re-mulched everything, mowed, weeded, and planted a bunch of flowers and some herbs.   

Oh, and I did 10 miles Sat morning before all this started.

Not on the wagon at all and haven't been for 2 weeks, but somehow the scale on Sat AM read a lb down from the last time I checked it right before the layoff.   I think I haven't had enough time to eat!!

I will check in tomorrow night from Animal Kingdom with a live trip report!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

DisneyGalUK said:


> I bet you wished you'd never asked



*No!  I'm very glad I asked.  So much tradition there.  Of course we Americans just had to be "free" from the Motherland.  Look how we've robbed ourselves of the opportunity to be royal *



DisneyGalUK said:


> Jo I saw on the news that Prince William had decided he would not be wearing a wedding ring! It didn't say why though



*I saw that at one point before the wedding.  They did explain, but now I don't recall. Even if he doesn't choose to wear it often, I was kind of surprised he chose not to have one at all.* 



lisaviolet said:


> I forgot.  I would be Lady Grace Gidget-Melchoir.



*Gidget. I love that name *



lisaviolet said:


> But on a postive note - she is so HAPPY to have me there.



* I know that the anesthesia & other meds can do wonky things.  Hopefully once they clear her system things will turn around. *




lisaviolet said:


> lisaviolet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loved your questions Nancy.  Cutie would be SO PROUD of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *She would, wouldn't she *
> 
> Oh and got a place.  Another bidding war. But won it this time.   Was before Easter weekend but I've just been so preoccupied.
> 
> We close on my birthday.  Which means that our brains were not working with that.    Such a silly choice because I ADORE birthdays.  Well my birthday I mean.    I graduated from university on one (ceremony) and getting a house (condo) on another so interesting for memories I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, and by the way......WHAT!?!?!  You just drop that little bomb on us like it's nothing?    I'm so, so very happy for you.  And, in the spirit of Cutie.  TELL ME! What kind of neighborhood?  What does it look like?  Pictures? DETAILS!! *
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyGalUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> and when I was younger my Aunt had a dog called Scamp but I called him Brian
> 
> I was a very strange child obviously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goofyfan-12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi - my name is Paula and I have been eating too much, exercising too little and frankly getting fatter as a result of it all.
> 
> I am re-introducing myself to the thread, a healthy lifestyle and well a life in general.  I need help getting my focus off of work, work and more work and back to the life I know I need.  One that is filled with healthy food choices in appropriate quantities, workouts that leave me a little sore, but wanting to do more.  One where I am not glued to a computer or my e-mail delivery device of convenience answering question after question from a bunch of government flunkies.  I want the me of last year back.  You know the year where I finished my first 1/2 marathon and nearly finished my first century ride.  The one who had time to support her fellow goddesses and seek support when needed.  Where did she go?
> 
> Hopefully, I can get her (or something closely resembling her) back.
> 
> Day 1 starts now!
> 
> Oh and I am so in need of claiming thread bankruptcy for the last two weeks.  Please, will someone either give me the quick catch up or grant me bankruptcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Welcome Back Paula
> 
> (am I the only one who just started to sing the theme song to Welcome Back Kotter?  Please Lisa.  Tell me you were singing too.  PLEASE )*
Click to expand...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*now for my personal report:

Last week of wagonhood was mixed.  I had good, meh and bad food days.  Workouts were solid and that helped pull me thru.  The end result was a 1.5 pound loss.  I'm happy with that, but also am fully aware that given my post-Easter bloat I should have been able to achieve a higher loss this week with just a *tad* more focus.

Happy Monday All!*


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Kat, congrats on the job, but more importantly....AKL!!!!!!!  I hope you have a blast, I'm green with envy!

Paula, hope Day 1 of getting back yourself is going well!    I'm feeling just the same way, but it's pain I'm having to overcome, so I'm going to have to buckle down. 

So, bizarre as this sounds (and to be honest, everything related to me seems bizarre, so I shouldn't be surprised.  )  I think that taking Glucosamine is causing the pain???  This makes little sense b/c Gluc. is supposed to help with joint pain, right?  BUT, I'm worse this morning after taking it again yesterday and I have been an angel with my eating.  I did a little research and found a few mentions of Gluc. lowering Estrogen!  Well, I've also been having night sweats and I think maybe the Gluc. lowered my already low hormone levels?  I know, I'm not a Dr. but I play one in really well, right? 

Besides, Dr.'s never help me, so I had to take things into my own hands.    Anyway, I am stopping the Glucosamine and ordered some natural herbs that are supposed to help with low estrogen issues.  We'll see.  All I know is I feel about 70 years old this morning and I'm hobbling around.  I couldn't run if I tried, and that is really discouraging.  So, hopefully I'm on the right track!

Ramble.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Kelly - love that you named them Lennon and McCartney - not John and Paul!  

We got cats on Friday and they are called Mimi and Mack.  So cute.



goofyfan-12 said:


> Hi - my name is Paula and I have been eating too much, exercising too little and frankly getting fatter as a result of it all.
> 
> I am re-introducing myself to the thread, a healthy lifestyle and well a life in general.  I need help getting my focus off of work, work and more work and back to the life I know I need.  One that is filled with healthy food choices in appropriate quantities, workouts that leave me a little sore, but wanting to do more.  One where I am not glued to a computer or my e-mail delivery device of convenience answering question after question from a bunch of government flunkies.  I want the me of last year back.  You know the year where I finished my first 1/2 marathon and nearly finished my first century ride.  The one who had time to support her fellow goddesses and seek support when needed.  Where did she go?
> 
> Hopefully, I can get her (or something closely resembling her) back.
> 
> Day 1 starts now!
> 
> Oh and I am so in need of claiming thread bankruptcy for the last two weeks.  Please, will someone either give me the quick catch up or grant me bankruptcy.



Hi Paula!  You officially have thread bakruptcy!  Start fresh!!!




AKASnowWhite said:


> *now for my personal report:
> 
> Last week of wagonhood was mixed.  I had good, meh and bad food days.  Workouts were solid and that helped pull me thru.  The end result was a 1.5 pound loss.  I'm happy with that, but also am fully aware that given my post-Easter bloat I should have been able to achieve a higher loss this week with just a *tad* more focus.
> 
> Happy Monday All!*



Wagonhood is always mixed...right?  I think 1.5 is awesome!




Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Kat, congrats on the job, but more importantly....AKL!!!!!!!  I hope you have a blast, I'm green with envy!
> 
> Paula, hope Day 1 of getting back yourself is going well!    I'm feeling just the same way, but it's pain I'm having to overcome, so I'm going to have to buckle down.
> 
> So, bizarre as this sounds (and to be honest, everything related to me seems bizarre, so I shouldn't be surprised.  )  I think that taking Glucosamine is causing the pain???  This makes little sense b/c Gluc. is supposed to help with joint pain, right?  BUT, I'm worse this morning after taking it again yesterday and I have been an angel with my eating.  I did a little research and found a few mentions of Gluc. lowering Estrogen!  Well, I've also been having night sweats and I think maybe the Gluc. lowered my already low hormone levels?  I know, I'm not a Dr. but I play one in really well, right?
> 
> Besides, Dr.'s never help me, so I had to take things into my own hands.    Anyway, I am stopping the Glucosamine and ordered some natural herbs that are supposed to help with low estrogen issues.  We'll see.  All I know is I feel about 70 years old this morning and I'm hobbling around.  I couldn't run if I tried, and that is really discouraging.  So, hopefully I'm on the right track!
> 
> Ramble.



Wow, so interesting!  I can buy that. I take allergy medicine that knocks me out even though it's not supossed to AT ALL.  I took one yesterday and felt like a zombie.  It takes about 3-4 days not to make me feel like a zombie and 3-4 days to ween off it.  For example, no pill today and still feel comatose.  So drugs do things to us we don't think they will!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> So, bizarre as this sounds (and to be honest, everything related to me seems bizarre, so I shouldn't be surprised.  )  I think that taking Glucosamine is causing the pain???  This makes little sense b/c Gluc. is supposed to help with joint pain, right?  BUT, I'm worse this morning after taking it again yesterday and I have been an angel with my eating.  I did a little research and found a few mentions of Gluc. lowering Estrogen!  Well, I've also been having night sweats and I think maybe the Gluc. lowered my already low hormone levels?  I know, I'm not a Dr. but I play one in really well, right?



I don't think that's bizarre really at all!  Everyone reacts a little differently to any medication, and no medication is 100% guaranteed to work for everyone!  I know when my husband (who is a very smart man!) took ginko he became the stupidest person on two feet  It was CRAZY!  He cut that stuff out right quick!

I cleaned off my desk yesterday.  <phew> what a mess it was.  Under the rubble I found this little scrap of paper that I had written a couple of quotes on.  I'm sure that I've shared them before, but one in particular is resonating with me today.

*Being overweight is hard.
Losing weight is hard.
Maintaining your weight is hard.
Choose your hard.*

Today I've chosen to the "losing is hard" option.  I so, so wanted a Sam Adams. Or two.  I had none.  

And this is for all of us:

*"Success is not final, failure is not fatal: it is the courage to continue that counts" (Winston Churchill)*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy, Way to go on the 1.5

Hi Paula, I am Jo, when you find the wagon, can you lead me to the yellow brick road to where it is???

Karen, you may be on to something, everyone takes to drugs differently. 

Liz, Love your quotes, Don't foget, _Strong Is the New Skinny_

Hope everyone had a great day, Glad Monday's over. 

Ronda, Amy, EE, E, Kat, Lisa, Kelly. Hope you all are well


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Good Morning Goddesses! 


Wait. Now say that like Robin Williams in Good Morning Vietnam   GOOOOD MORNING GODDESSESSSSS!!!! 

yeah. I'm a tad punchy today. 


*Karen* - I need some guidance.  I have an appointment this afternoon for Becca to have her head shots taken.  I've chosen 2 different tops for her to wear.  One is a plain white button-up shirt with a collar (one that she wears for concert choir performances) and the other is a saphire blue v-neck sweater.  Do those sound like good choices to you?  I was thinking something plain was best - whether we go with color or black and white shots they seemed like good options.

*Paula* - family dinner tonight? How's dad?  Still making wine? 

*Kat*- Enjoy your trip!!

*Amy* - I didn't post it here yesterday, but HAPPIEST OF BIRTHDAY'S TO YOU!

*Lisa* - how's mom? 

*Ronda & EE* - are you both safe from the flood waters?

*Erika* - healing ok? When do you start PT?

*Liz *- how are the kitties working out? (we *still* may end up with a kitten)

Jo, Kelly, Meg....where's Meg?  Maybe Lisa was right about the syrup


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Morning!  I seriously thought I might need to go to the hospital last night my legs hurt that bad...what is wrong with me?!?!  GAH! 

Anyway, on to less whining...

Nancy, solid colors will be best, are the shots being taken inside or out?  Some photographers shy away from white (I think b/c they have trouble actually getting it to look WHITE) but I really like it, it will depend on the background though.  I think white looks lovely outside, but if you are in a studio/inside with a white background, the navy will look better.  Navy will look good in either, except with a really dark background (same reason, it will just blend right in).  The focus wants to be on her FACE though, so it sounds like you have chosen well, you don't want anything heavily patterned or anything that will take away from her face.  I hope the shots go well, can't wait to see them! (and wish I could have taken them!)


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Karen -  Have you weaned off the medicine yet?

Nancy - Kitties are great! They are so cute and sweet.  I am putting up daily pictures on Facebook!

So I am trucking along on the wagon. I actually went to the gym on Sunday.  And I have been tracking.  My week of raw and almost raw was awesome.  Loved it.  Truly wish I had the money and guts to do it all the time.  Money mostly!  I broke down and had some candy last night - it was chocolate or wine!  I am trying to keep the drinking to once a week, for now.  Anyhoo, all is tracked and I am happy with the weight loss thus far.  On Friday I will weigh in, but as of this Friday, I had lost 7lbs.  Now, some of that might come back, but I am hoping to hold that loss this week.  Just hold it.  Nothing extreme.

Lisa, how are you holding up?

Everyone else, check in!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

SeptemberGirl said:


> Karen -  Have you weaned off the medicine yet?
> 
> Nancy - Kitties are great! They are so cute and sweet.  I am putting up daily pictures on Facebook!
> 
> So I am trucking along on the wagon. I actually went to the gym on Sunday.  And I have been tracking.  My week of raw and almost raw was awesome.  Loved it.  Truly wish I had the money and guts to do it all the time.  Money mostly!  I broke down and had some candy last night - it was chocolate or wine!  I am trying to keep the drinking to once a week, for now.  Anyhoo, all is tracked and I am happy with the weight loss thus far.  On Friday I will weigh in, but as of this Friday, I had lost 7lbs.  Now, some of that might come back, but I am hoping to hold that loss this week.  Just hold it.  Nothing extreme.
> 
> Lisa, how are you holding up?
> 
> Everyone else, check in!



Congrats on the loss!!! 

I haven't had any of the glucosamine since the day before yesterday but I'm really having trouble even walking around and getting up and down.  REALLY sore thighs/upper legs, it feels like I've run a marathon or something and I haven't done any exercise since last wednesday.  I'm a little concerned that it's something serious, but I don't have medical insurance or any cash right now to go to a Dr. (and I suspect they would have no clue what the deal is either without a battery of blood tests?)  I've got too much to do anyway, so my body is just going to have to cooperate!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Congrats on the loss!!!
> 
> I haven't had any of the glucosamine since the day before yesterday but I'm really having trouble even walking around and getting up and down.  REALLY sore thighs/upper legs, it feels like I've run a marathon or something and I haven't done any exercise since last wednesday.  I'm a little concerned that it's something serious, but I don't have medical insurance or any cash right now to go to a Dr. (and I suspect they would have no clue what the deal is either without a battery of blood tests?)  I've got too much to do anyway, so my body is just going to have to cooperate!



Thanks!  I'm pleased with it.  Any direction down is huge, you know?

Oh, my. I wish I had some great advice to offer you.  The glucosamine is for joint pain?  But your pain now is in your muscles? 

I think they would need blood tests, too, but I'm not a doctor.  Have you done the google thing, checked out all the side effects of everything you've taken, like the glucosamine?  That's where I would start.  Resting isn't helping and stretching isn't helping?  Yoga?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Anyhoo, all is tracked and I am happy with the weight loss thus far.  On Friday I will weigh in, but as of this Friday, I had lost 7lbs.  Now, some of that might come back, but I am hoping to hold that loss this week.  Just hold it.  Nothing extreme.



*That's AWESOME Liz!  And doesn't it feel good to feel good *



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I'm a little concerned that it's something serious, but I don't have medical insurance or any cash right now to go to a Dr. (and I suspect they would have no clue what the deal is either without a battery of blood tests?)  I've got too much to do anyway, so my body is just going to have to cooperate!



*Karen, please don't let it go too long before you get a professional opinion.  Have you called the Dr and talked finances with them?  Sometimes they will cut their costs for folks who are uninsured.  They really don't want to deny anyone medical treatment.

Heck.  You may even be able to barter medical services for photographs or animal care.  Seriously.  It never hurts to ask.*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Way to go Liz on the loss


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> and when I was younger my Aunt had a dog called Scamp but I called him Brian
> 
> I was a very strange child obviously



Obviously.  

Brian!!!

OMG.  I laughed so hard.  That is brilliant Kelly.  Just brilliant.  The funniest.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I hope your Mom recovers fast.



Thanks Jo.  Thanks everyone.  



goofyfan-12 said:


> Hi - my name is Paula and I have been eating too much, exercising too little and frankly getting fatter as a result of it all.
> 
> I am re-introducing myself to the thread, a healthy lifestyle and well a life in general.  I need help getting my focus off of work, work and more work and back to the life I know I need.  One that is filled with healthy food choices in appropriate quantities, workouts that leave me a little sore, but wanting to do more.  One where I am not glued to a computer or my e-mail delivery device of convenience answering question after question from a bunch of government flunkies.  I want the me of last year back.  You know the year where I finished my first 1/2 marathon and nearly finished my first century ride.  The one who had time to support her fellow goddesses and seek support when needed.  Where did she go?
> 
> Hopefully, I can get her (or something closely resembling her) back.
> 
> Day 1 starts now!
> 
> Oh and I am so in need of claiming thread bankruptcy for the last two weeks.  Please, will someone either give me the quick catch up or grant me bankruptcy.



Bankruptcy is YOURS.    Whoops, the Mayor of Crazytown already granted it.  

Yeah Paula.   



HockeyKat said:


> Lisa - I did accept the job from the third offer.  Only after one of the first two companies matched the offer, but I felt like I wanted the one that came in with the good offer out of the gate?  Also, it just *felt* like the right one, as silly as that is.
> 
> I have one more interview tomorrow because I have trouble saying no, but when that is done at 9:30AM?  We are OFF TO WDW!!
> 
> D got 7 weeks severance, I get to pocket about 5 weeks of mine, and I start my new job on May 9th.  We called up and decided to do 4 nights on points, we already have APs, and are taking most of our food from home.   First night is standard view AKL studio (Jambo), and last three are SSR 1-bed.
> 
> 
> Weekend was nuts nuts.  We completely redid the outside of the house for ~$100.   Replaced the 4 missing shutters, fixed the mailbox, clipped and trimmed all of the outside shrubs and trees (probably 20 of them), re-mulched everything, mowed, weeded, and planted a bunch of flowers and some herbs.
> 
> Oh, and I did 10 miles Sat morning before all this started.
> 
> Not on the wagon at all and haven't been for 2 weeks, but somehow the scale on Sat AM read a lb down from the last time I checked it right before the layoff.   I think I haven't had enough time to eat!!
> 
> I will check in tomorrow night from Animal Kingdom with a live trip report!



Yeah Kat!!!!!!!!! 

But my goodness - I so need details - you're killing me.  Raleigh????  

Hope you're both having a ball Kat.  All the best to Mr. Kat as well.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way......WHAT!?!?!  You just drop that little bomb on us like it's nothing?    I'm so, so very happy for you.  And, in the spirit of Cutie.  TELL ME! What kind of neighborhood?  What does it look like?  Pictures? DETAILS!!
> ]*


*

YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!!!!





Twoboysnmygirl said:



			Kat, congrats on the job, but more importantly....AKL!!!!!!!  I hope you have a blast, I'm green with envy!

Paula, hope Day 1 of getting back yourself is going well!    I'm feeling just the same way, but it's pain I'm having to overcome, so I'm going to have to buckle down. 

So, bizarre as this sounds (and to be honest, everything related to me seems bizarre, so I shouldn't be surprised.  )  I think that taking Glucosamine is causing the pain???  This makes little sense b/c Gluc. is supposed to help with joint pain, right?  BUT, I'm worse this morning after taking it again yesterday and I have been an angel with my eating.  I did a little research and found a few mentions of Gluc. lowering Estrogen!  Well, I've also been having night sweats and I think maybe the Gluc. lowered my already low hormone levels?  I know, I'm not a Dr. but I play one in really well, right? 

Besides, Dr.'s never help me, so I had to take things into my own hands.    Anyway, I am stopping the Glucosamine and ordered some natural herbs that are supposed to help with low estrogen issues.  We'll see.  All I know is I feel about 70 years old this morning and I'm hobbling around.  I couldn't run if I tried, and that is really discouraging.  So, hopefully I'm on the right track!

Ramble.
		
Click to expand...


Ramble.   Girl you ain't seen no ramble.  

So frustrating all around Karen.

Aren't I helpful?  *


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> I don't think that's bizarre really at all!  Everyone reacts a little differently to any medication, and no medication is 100% guaranteed to work for everyone!  I know when my husband (who is a very smart man!) took ginko he became the stupidest person on two feet  It was CRAZY!  He cut that stuff out right quick!
> 
> I cleaned off my desk yesterday.  <phew> what a mess it was.  Under the rubble I found this little scrap of paper that I had written a couple of quotes on.  I'm sure that I've shared them before, but one in particular is resonating with me today.
> 
> *Being overweight is hard.
> Losing weight is hard.
> Maintaining your weight is hard.
> Choose your hard.*
> Today I've chosen to the "losing is hard" option.  I so, so wanted a Sam Adams. Or two.  I had none.
> 
> And this is for all of us:
> 
> *"Success is not final, failure is not fatal: it is the courage to continue that counts" (Winston Churchill)*



Look at Nancy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bold - priceless.  



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Morning!  I seriously thought I might need to go to the hospital last night my legs hurt that bad...what is wrong with me?!?!  GAH!
> 
> Anyway, on to less *whining...*
> Nancy, solid colors will be best, are the shots being taken inside or out?  Some photographers shy away from white (I think b/c they have trouble actually getting it to look WHITE) but I really like it, it will depend on the background though.  I think white looks lovely outside, but if you are in a studio/inside with a white background, the navy will look better.  Navy will look good in either, except with a really dark background (same reason, it will just blend right in).  The focus wants to be on her FACE though, so it sounds like you have chosen well, you don't want anything heavily patterned or anything that will take away from her face.  I hope the shots go well, can't wait to see them! (and wish I could have taken them!)



Whining????  

Girl you ain't seen no whining!!!

GAH is right.  





SeptemberGirl said:


> Karen -  Have you weaned off the medicine yet?
> 
> Nancy - Kitties are great! They are so cute and sweet.  I am putting up daily pictures on Facebook!
> 
> So I am trucking along on the wagon. I actually went to the gym on Sunday.  And I have been tracking.  My week of raw and almost raw was awesome.  Loved it.  Truly wish I had the money and guts to do it all the time.  Money mostly!  I broke down and had some candy last night - it was chocolate or wine!  I am trying to keep the drinking to once a week, for now.  Anyhoo, all is tracked and I am happy with the weight loss thus far.  On Friday I will weigh in, but as of this Friday, I had lost 7lbs.  Now, some of that might come back, but I am hoping to hold that loss this week.  Just hold it.  Nothing extreme.
> 
> Lisa, how are you holding up?
> 
> Everyone else, check in!



Yeah Liz!!!!!  

I am okay.  It's he!!.  I've done too much and am very fatigued and there is strain around my incision again.  I go to the nephrologist on Momday for a lowdown on where my kidney is - besides still in my body!!!!  Mom - good news.  She *should* be home today.  Her physical is high enough to leave.  Hospitals aren't actually restful places so she's very eager to get home.  Which I know is positive but I don't want to go into much but lots of drama. - family - father - sisters - Jean.    Yesterday was a little better as far what happened to her cognitive in those middle days. I really suspect two things:  One, she's lost some for sure.  Two, they took her off something they're not saying.  One nurse said one of her pills was a "relaxant".  Now I'm not a doctor and maybe that is simply giving to OH surgery partients so they don't go into shock. I'm open to that since I don't have any idea what they do.    However, the nurse had no idea why when I questioned it what it is for.  And maybe one of the psychiatrists put her on it - they come in for minutes to check her memory/cognitive and are of course all knowing.    And I got a mouthful from her surgeon when I simply tried to tell him that if it's pertinent her day of recovery in the ICU was like night and day to this - he seemed like he felt *overly sensitive* about something and was blunt with me when I told him that I had no issues with his surgery - we all knew the possibilities - was just sharing that maybe meds.  He said "no" firm and blunt and walked out.  And then she's a bit more alert suddenly.    Hmmm - who knows.  Who knows.  But I always know that when people don't act like they're hearing you- change your words  and act aggressive it's usually their issue.  

So that's that for now.  I love my family but it's going to be difficult with so many cooks in the kitchen.  Including cooks that only cook when *everyone* is watching.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!!!!



LOVE that movie. 

Took my chances and went biking this morning. Mere moments after I returned the skies opened and the rain began to fall. My timing was perfect 

In other biking news, I took my bike into the shop yesterday and had my mechanic Hans (yes, really) give it a quick look.  I've worn out my chain and cassette (the rear gear sprocket thingy) and they'll need to be replaced.  He made a few quick adjustments so to keep me going until my actual appointment next week. 

and.  I *think* I'm going to sign up for that duathlon on May 22nd.   My friend that I was originally going to do it with ended up with a hip injury and running was completely out of the question. Well, she went to the Dr. on Monday and he cleared her to run.  Of course HIS idea of "you can now run" is she can run 1/4 mile this week, 1/2 mile next etc.  Naturally she ran 2.5 speedy mcspeedster miles yesterday   So I think we're going to go for it!


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Yeah Kat!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But my goodness - I so need details - you're killing me.  Raleigh????



Umm, make that I accepted the FOURTH offer.  

Details.  20% more than I was making at my last job.  Based in Raleigh (well, Morrisville, but same difference) and main client is in RTP, but up to 40% travel.   Main office is about 6 miles from my house.  

It's the professional services division of a resourcing company (i.e. staffing) and the main role is to support and get more clients.  I will be doing some coding but will also be estimating scope of work, staffing, and potentially building a team here in Raleigh.   I will also be the only technical resource with my specific skill set in both Raleigh and Charlotte. 

My boss seems really cool, and she has worked with a friend of mine in a past job and received a glowing reference from that friend.  

Overall, I am really happy with the decision.  I start Monday, and go to Atlanta for training Tues-Thurs of next week.

In the meantime, MGM today!!


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Umm, make that I accepted the FOURTH offer.
> 
> Details.  20% more than I was making at my last job.  Based in Raleigh (well, Morrisville, but same difference) and main client is in RTP, but up to 40% travel.   Main office is about 6 miles from my house.
> 
> It's the professional services division of a resourcing company (i.e. staffing) and the main role is to support and get more clients.  I will be doing some coding but will also be estimating scope of work, staffing, and potentially building a team here in Raleigh.   I will also be the only technical resource with my specific skill set in both Raleigh and Charlotte.
> 
> My boss seems really cool, and she has worked with a friend of mine in a past job and received a glowing reference from that friend.
> 
> Overall, I am really happy with the decision.  I start Monday, and go to Atlanta for training Tues-Thurs of next week.
> 
> In the meantime, MGM today!!



Wow Kat!!!!  

You should be SO PROUD of yourself.    I am very happy for you.  The only technical resource with your specific skill set in both Raleigh and Charlotte.    Love it!!!  I am a tad envious - I'm laughing - I would loved to be skilled at something.  Right and left is a chore for me.  

20%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well just a  all around for you.  

Have fun Ms. AP!


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> Took my chances and went biking this morning. Mere moments after I returned the skies opened and the rain began to fall. My timing was perfect
> 
> 
> and.  I *think* I'm going to sign up for that duathlon on May 22nd.
> ]



Don't you love that Nancy!!!  When everything just flows perfectly.  

Yeah on the race!!!!  That's fantastic.  I can't wait.  Maybe I should come down and see it.   

The place - really I don't think you all can handle. Seriously.    

It's a studio (not by choice - just never ever want to live beyond my means).  It's between 400-500. Well closer to the 4 - way.   It has a terrace AGAIN.  Totally lucked out on that b/c it's uncommon for studios to have them.  It was a bidding war.  It was totally underpriced.    It faces the railway tracks.    BUT has a core city view looking to the side of the terrace.  It's in an area that will be hard to explain.  It's downtown BUT my old neighbourhood was right at the core - this isn't.  It's an area where it was all industry and artists and  about.....

I'll be back.

Okay, back. 

So about five years ago the city took this area and pre-planned it.  This is great for Jean b/c she got tired of congestion.  Me never. Never ever.  I love buildings and congestion.   So this area - although downtown - can have maybe a more suburban feel to it (meaning more open space but of course not suburban) with being right in the city.  I do not have a streetcar right at my door.  BUT I have three lines within walking distance.   I will miss my old neighbourhood but so grateful to have snagged something.  

The area is called Liberty Village.  I'm sure it's on wikipedia if anyone is interested.

Oh and the building shares all facilities with two other buildings.  So we get theirs and they get ours which really helps with costs.  So I have at least two gyms.  A movie viewing room.  A pool.  A steam room. Change rooms (which I always felt are silly)  A computer room.  A kitchen/living area to book. Guest suites.  Visitor parking.   Etc.  Etc.


----------



## lisaviolet

Here are some pictures.  They will look ridiculous.    They weren't taken for straight photos - simply for colour schemes, floorinng, open spaces that were pertinent for us etc.  The last one was a MLS picture - not by me - of the HUGE kitchen.  

I have no idea what I'm doing for sleeping as yet.  Looking into Wall beds, Cabinet beds, Ottoman beds - a whole world of possibilities.


----------



## lisaviolet

Amiee - hope everything is okay. Hearing more about the flooding.  

Erika - miss you.  

Miss Megan - get your a$$ back here for at least a maple syrup update.  

Ronda - update us.   Please and thank you.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> So that's that for now.  I love my family but it's going to be difficult with so many cooks in the kitchen.  Including cooks that only cook when *everyone* is watching.



*Oh, Lisa.  I SO get that.

And the Docs!  <grrrr> I've had some like that.  They are "medical degree smart" but sometimes I wonder if they have an ounce of common sense. Just makes me want to smack them upside the head 

now to look at your pics *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> I'm sure it's on wikipedia if anyone is interested.



 Now I HAVE to.  You know that right 

LOVE all the ameneties.  LOVE them.  And by "wall bed" I'm assuming that's what I call a Murphy bed?  Folds up into the wall?  For summertime how 'bout a hammock on that there terrace  That would be FUN! Like camping, without the dirt!

*Kat* - doesn't it feel good to have made a decision?  not to mention to be at WDW when the decision was made??? and whilst we're at it, to have had SO MANY opportunities put in front of you in such a short time? Blessed.  Really.


----------



## Ronda93

*Lisa* - glad your mom is homeward bound.  Hospitals are a nerve wracking place.  I hope her cognition continues to improve.  I know DGF's mother is downright batty for many days after anesthesia.  Hugs to you and all your family as she settles back in.  Speaking of settling in.... can't believe you found a place in the middle of all of this.  I'll be anxious to hear the bed solution.  Have stayed in places with a Murphy/wall bed.  Great solution to small spaces.  YEA! for the terrace.  Wide open spaces, city style.  BTW, love the bottle rack in the fridge!

*Nancy* - WTG on the loss and duathlon.  See, you're doing it in my book!  I've been prodded to do one by friends at work (corporate olympics - charity thing).  I've resisted and will continue to do so.  My excuse this year is I'll be on my sabbatical.  Sorry.  Choose your hard. Love it.

*Kat* - great news and good for you!  

*Paula* - the bankruptcy judge in these parts is very lenient.  Welcome.  I'll be filing again soon ; )

*Karen* - hope the pain is fading.  Sounds awful and mysterious.  

AFM - our trip is coming together.  Planning is very loose still.  We have a place to lay our heads every night.  That's something.  This is happening durning a sabbatical from work.  Every five years we get an a block of four weeks in addition to our normal time off.  After we get back I have two weeks of house projects.  Wheee!

Dad is doing well.  Continues to want to do more than the doctors want him to = good.  He's not supposed to drive and I think has been agitating to get that lifted.  In the meantime Mom is chauffering him about.  I think it's working for them.  

Ronda


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I'm here!  And I will be catching up and reading all that I missed.

After the surgery, I got a HORRIBLE systemic infection as a result.  Just awful.  I have never been so sick.  I literally slept 44 of 48 hours at one point.  I am fine now, but had to then spend a week getting caught up with work and life after having been off the grid due to the surgery and infection.

So that brings me to now.  I feel myself again, so that is great!  I've lot a bunch of weight, so that is even better!

LISA!  E-mail me your address now that you have one!  I have a package that has been sitting here waiting for you for ages!  Congrats on the condo!  xoxo


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I'm with Nancy--AS IF!  Like you can just slip in there, 'Oh yeah, found a place..."  la la la!  SO HAPPY FOR YOU!


----------



## adsrtw

Lisa - love the condo pics!  Will post more when I get to a computer!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Wagon report. 

Doin' ok.  My train is chugging along slowly.  I'm tracking.  Workouts are getting back to where I need them to be.  Alcohol is infrequent (ok, *less* frequent).

How's everyone else doing?  Paula?  Is it whistle time *


----------



## goofyfan-12

Hi everyone,

Kat - whoo hoo on the new job!

Lisa - whoo hoo on your new home!  It looks beautiful.

Karen - so sorry that you are not feeling well. Everyone iscright in that you shouldn't let this go too far without consulting a medical professional. Is there a clinic that you can go to?

Nancy - Tuesday night dinner was small but nice. Dad has a new batch of wine that is quite tasty. 

E - glad you are feeling better and are in the mend.

Thanks for granting me bankruptcy status everyone. I am slowly working my way back on to the wagon. I finally made it back to the gym and wasn't nearly as awful as I was expecting it to be.  Eating is getting better but still not quite there. I'll get the rest of the way there this week. I know it!

Hi to Ronda, Kelly, Liz, Amy, EE and everyone else!


----------



## AKASnowWhite




----------



## SeptemberGirl

Lisa - Love the new place!  Yay!!! 

I'm with you on the medication and mom.  Oh, yeah.  They think they are smarter then us and totally do stuff.  Why not just say, hey!  you were right, we took her off this X and now, look, she's more with it.

People need to own their sh$t.  

And on that, whoa baby.  Tracked it all, but it was pizza and Asti and chips and ice cream cake for Miss G's birthday.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Lisa - I too hear you with the family! Hugs to you and your mum  Doctors are great, but Ive had doctors before who I just wanted to smack upside the head!

E - Welcome back, hope you are feeling better 

Paula - Welcome back  

Karen - I agree, sooner rather than later with consulting a doctor!

Kat - Awesome on the job 

Amy, EE, Ronda, Meg, Jo, Liz, Everyone - Hi! 

LISA - Grey's Anatomy!!!!! Singing. Drama. Singing Drama. I didn't realise there were so many singers on that show!!

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## lisaviolet

Hi everyone,

Quick one. Thanks.   I'm not in my home yet (Erika I can give you Jean's brothers where our mail is going  or my parents or the new for later ).  End of the month.  Those pictures were taken on an inspection after purchase.  I felt like a piece of sh!t taking them for colour scheme/placement but RE agent told me totally normal practice.  This is the fourth home I will have owned and I have never done it.    Wait, I make no sense - two were new.  

Mom is home!!!  I'm very sad about her state BUT it will just take time to take in. If I'm really honest - dealing with it strictly with Mom is fine - not great but fine.   It's more of a fear of dealing with my entire family and knowing what it takes - as far as everyone's emotions flowing - because of Jean's mom .  I'm grateful nonetheless.  

Ronda - I purchased a while back but couldn't say anything until some "ts" were crossed and then Mom hit.  

Nancy - yes we say Murphy - I used wall (we use both) thinking we might use different words a la chesterfield/couch/sofa  - pop/soda etc.  

Will catch up soon.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Nancy - yes we say Murphy - I used wall (we use both) thinking we might use different words a la chesterfield/couch/sofa  - pop/soda etc.



what.  You didn't like my hammock idea? 


My friend has totally and completely strong-armed me into signing up for this duathlon.  She has PROMISED me that if I do not sign up by end of day tomorrow, she is going to sign me up herself!   Can  you say "Undertrained" 

Although, I must also admit, that she *did* promise me her free beer at the end as well


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> what.  You didn't like my hammock idea?
> 
> 
> My friend has totally and completely strong-armed me into signing up for this duathlon.  She has PROMISED me that if I do not sign up by end of day tomorrow, she is going to sign me up herself!   Can  you say "Undertrained"
> 
> Although, I must also admit, that she *did* promise me her free beer at the end as well



 on hammock - I LOVE HAMMOCKS. I must send you pictures of the ottoman and cabinet (free standing unlike Murphy).


----------



## lisaviolet

I ran back on here.  I knew I had forgotten something.  I was on fb and I totally forgot to say "Erika.  Wow.  Sorry on the infection.".  You (Ms. Pep I mean) sleeping must have scared the crap out of your family members, eh?  

Hope all is well. 

Will catch up soon everyone....


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> You (Ms. Pep I mean) sleeping must have scared the crap out of your family members, eh?



right?  Like somebody took the battery outta the Energizer Bunny


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, congrats on the condo, when do you move in?
I am glad your mom is home.

Nancy did you sign up?

I am still on the fence to sign up for a half with Tean In Training, I would love to run with them, I just can't ask people for the money.

Busy day, Alexas class had a Mom's Tea, she wrote me a note, she read it in front of the whole class (all the kids did for their mom's)
She said I was a#1 mom. I cried. 
I can't tell you guys how greatfull I am for my kids.

Had some sad news at work this week, made me think. Don't let your life pass  you by, you just never know. 

Still can't find the eating wagon, but I did 2 miles today!!!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Nancy, you can't pass up free beer!  

Lisa, LOVE the condo!  Congrats! I'm glad your Mom is home now.  

Legs are feeling better, I walked yesterday, so I may try a little interval run this morning when I take Dallas to the gym.  I won't overdo it.  I won't overdo it!  Anyone else do that?  I always push too much and then end up injured. 

Jo, that is so sweet!  

E, I'm glad you are feeling yourself again and WOOT on the lost weight!  I'm sick in the head b/c when I get sick, that's all I think about is that at least I might lose some weight!  

Tonight I'm headed to an awards reception, I entered some of my photography in a local photography contest.  Unfortunately, my friend and I went up there the day it was entered and the judge was only one photographer, who was a photojournalist and was judging stuff by personal preference.  I thought it was a juried contest, but it wasn't, so he was critiquing everyone's stuff and I'm thinking he won't pick my two photos b/c they don't have animals or people's faces staring right at the camera.   

If I had KNOWN that these were the only things he deemed good photos,  I have thousands of shots like that...but to be honest, those are "easy" and I'm slightly put off by the fact that he is just choosing personal preference over overall ARTISTIC photography. For example, he really liked this shot (he didn't realize I was standing right there, he just critiqued stuff out loud to anyone standing around) but said he wished it was the front of them.  WHAT? (the entered photo did not have the watermark on it, you'll have to imagine it without)







It would be a totally different shot from the front, the point was to catch their dancing in the street from the back??  It's harder to catch the feel of a shot without facial expressions and I thought that I did so in this shot, but apparently he liked it BUT wished he could see faces.   I felt vindicated though b/c his WIFE, and a number of people around him, disagreed and were saying they liked it and how it caught the moment of dance.  When I piped up and said it was mine and that I purposely took it from the back, he said he liked it and spent 5 minutes asking me about how I edited it and got the colors I did.  Gah! Anyway, ramble.   so, I have no idea whether either of my shots even placed, it was hard to tell b/c he critiqued about every single shot, so he could have possibly liked it enough for an honorable mention or something.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Karen!  That's beautiful!

Totally in the weeds today. Mayhem.  Welcome to my life


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I'm hearing crickets in here Goddesses!  I bet you are all off chatting on FB without me!  

Soooooo....that shot didn't place, but my other shot did!  I got an honorable mention for my photo called "light read".  It's my glasses on a book, hard to see in the pic, but here I am with my ribbon!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

hmmmm....did you ever wonder who photographs the photographer? 

Lots of life-sucking crap going on right now.  Nothing major, nothing horrific really, just as Kat would say "being pecked to death by a hen".  bleh.  Tomorrow will hopefully be a much better day all around.  I'm going to do a mini-du.   Run 1 mile (ish), bike 10-12, then run 1 (ish) more mile.  Hopefully all will go well. <crosses fingers>


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Sending a better day your way tomorrow!  

Yes, my friend (also a photographer that placed) took my pic!  Of course we have completely different camera's and she's not used to it, so that was kind of funny.


----------



## lisaviolet

Happy Birthday Ms. Amiee!!!!!

I sang on facebook.  

and

Happy Mother's Day to all you mothers!  Have a wonderful day!

I still haven't caught up here.  Will soon.  

BUT KAREN - just gorgeous - the photograph.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Happy Mother's DAY!!!!!


Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Happy Mother's Day all!

And Happy Birthday Amiee!!!

bleh. Mothers Day brunch at work.  Over-booked, understaffed.  I'm not a happy momma.  Although I did just ask if it was 5:00 yet and Stephen says "it is somewhere" so, looks like I'll be enjoying a glass of my beloved Gnarly Head Old Vin Zin in just a few moments!*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Mothers Day Goddesses!!!

Happy Birthday Amiee


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Happy Monday 

This afternoon Becca & I are road-tripping up to Vermont to pick up Seth.  I can't believe that he is done with two years of college already.  TWO YEARS!  Doesn't it just seem like yesterday that I was a hot mess over the thought of him leaving? 

I hope everyone had a great weekend.  I ate and drank WAY too much yesterday.  I'm definitely going to feel the effects when I head out for my bike ride this morning. 

I don't recall if I mentioned this - but I finally committed and signed up for the duathlon on May 22nd.  And I've had a little mental shift.  I'm not looking at this duathlon as a RACE where I need to concern myself with time, but as an EVENT that is there for me to complete.  Does that make sense? 


*Kat* - new job today, yes?  Good luck!

*Paula* - did you JC?  Are you finding the wagon or do I need my whistle 

*E *- end of the semster.  Are you in grading he!!?

Hope everyone is having a GREAT day!


----------



## Ronda93

Karen - beautiful photos.  

Nancy - good shift.  You go goddess!  Is it a run-bike-run?  I've been approached to do one and am completely chicken.

EE - happy belated.

DGF and I started packing last night.  Then unpacked.  We've got plenty of room in our carry-ons.  We are checking one small bag.  We'll be visiting DGFs uncle in southern France.  He mentioned missing Kentucky bourbon so we're taking a couple of bottles to him.  They're padded and boxed and nearly fill the bag.  We'll stick in some extra forbidden items and cookies.  We've laid in supplies of comfort snacks.  When we're lost and unable to communicate with anyone Oreos will help.  

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Nancy - good shift.  You go goddess!  Is it a run-bike-run?  I've been approached to do one and am completely chicken.



Yes.  5K run, 28K bike, 5K run.  And I too am chicken   I dragged my heels on this for so long that I am not going into this with the training that I wish I had.  

I love that you are taking bourbon to France! And oreos   When do you leave?


----------



## poppinspal

Was just thinking of you all and wanted to pop in and say hello! Hope you are all enjoying this spring weather.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> Was just thinking of you all and wanted to pop in and say hello! Hope you are all enjoying this spring weather.



She DOES exist 

I was just thinking about YOU!  Why, you ask?  Because I'm leaving in about 1/2 hour to go to Vermont to pick up Seth. 

How's things?  Marine run - how was it?  Fill us in please


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Ronda93 said:


> DGF and I started packing last night.  Then unpacked.  We've got plenty of room in our carry-ons.  We are checking one small bag.  We'll be visiting DGFs uncle in southern France.  He mentioned missing Kentucky bourbon so we're taking a couple of bottles to him.  They're padded and boxed and nearly fill the bag.  We'll stick in some extra forbidden items and cookies.  We've laid in supplies of comfort snacks.  When we're lost and unable to communicate with anyone Oreos will help.
> 
> Ronda



That was awesome!!! 




poppinspal said:


> Was just thinking of you all and wanted to pop in and say hello! Hope you are all enjoying this spring weather.



Hi Meg!!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

The kitten has arrived


----------



## poppinspal

AKASnowWhite said:


> She DOES exist
> 
> I was just thinking about YOU!  Why, you ask?  Because I'm leaving in about 1/2 hour to go to Vermont to pick up Seth.
> 
> How's things?  Marine run - how was it?  Fill us in please



I do, me and Mickey, both very real. 

How was your ride to Vermont? My boyfriend said there's still snow left on parts of 89. He's been down here a lot recently so I'm missing Vermont a lot. 

Things have been very crazy, thus the disappearance. Marine run, I did it last year and loved it. A girl I work with wanted to do it as her first race because her dad was in the service, she wasn't completely ready by the time it was here so we walked most of it. That was fine because it gave us time to have girl talk and I ran it last  year in about 29 minutes so I already had run it in a time I was happy with. Oh and did I mention lots of eye candy? Marines are just a good looking group of guys. 

How are you doing? What kitten? 


Hi Liz and everyone else. I'm trying to catch up on reading things but there's a ton I've missed!


----------



## Ronda93

We leave Thursday afternoon.  Haircuts for everyone and downloading LOTS of podcasts.  Entrepreneurial neighborhood kids are lined up to mow the lawn.  House sitter gets back from Florida - graduation trip - Friday and moves in.  Stretch the dachshund gets to spend Thursday hanging out with his GF.  Her name is Bird.  If they both get a good grip on a toy she can drag him all over the place.  The curse of hardwood floors.

The iPad can connect to work.  We get a month off, but they reserve the right to hit the EMERGENCY button.  The trick is to not be responsible for anything that can get anyone riled up enough to hit that button.

I'm not sure what to do next.  Laundry waits until tomorrow night.  Going to go look at my list.

Ronda


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda, have an amazing trip, I love that you packed oreos. They have a new strawberry oreo out!

Hi Meg!

Nancy, how was the drive

Lisa, Paula, Liz, EE,E, Kelly, Amy, Karen, Kat. Hope you all are well

Its hot is Chicago these past 2 days 88*, I ran 2 miles yesterday. Still working on getting my weekday workouts in. I am up 3 lb's from the princess

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> How are you doing? What kitten?



*Oy.  The kitten  Becca has wanted a kitten since last fall.  Since we already have 2 cats, a kitten seemed totally unneccessary.  And getting one in the winter just seemed to be a bad idea.  I hoped the whole subject would just disappear.  Alas, it did not  One of Becca's friends has a cat that had kittens back in March and, well, now we have one.  An absolutely INSANE little tiger!  He has no official name yet, but she's leaning toward Max (from Where the Wild Things Are!)* 



Ronda93 said:


> We leave Thursday afternoon.
> 
> * So soon!  Very, very exciting!*
> 
> The iPad can connect to work.  We get a month off, but they reserve the right to hit the EMERGENCY button.



*Oh. No. No "emergency" whilst you are in Europe!*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Ronda, have an amazing trip, I love that you packed oreos. They have a new strawberry oreo out!
> 
> *Strawberry? On the inside? *
> 
> Nancy, how was the drive



*Traffic. Road Construction.  Becca with the biggest iced coffee ever (meaning pee breaks).  The trip up took a really long time.  But the way home was smooth sailing.

And other than the mountain tops I didn't see any snow!  Although there is reportedly a few remaining spots on campus where they piled up all the snow this winter that still haven't completely melted.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

seriously people?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Kitten!!!!


Nancy.  Pictures!  Or should I just friend Becca on FB?  


Ladies, where art thou, ladies?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> seriously people?



Ha!  I just said the same thing!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

no pictures yet.  Can you believe it?  He's freakin' insane little ankle biter that one.  He climbs into the fridge.  Into the dishwasher.  He's afraid of the blender and food processor (understandable what with the sudden loud noises) but he was also freaked out by my Swiffer.  It's a SWIFFER for cryin' out loud.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I suck.  I know.  I'd say I will get caught up tonight, but it won't happen.  But tomorrow!  I *should* be here.  With pics! Because I am thin!    Not goal--BUT--no longer gross.  And LISA!  That is a huge comment coming from me, so shut it!    xoxo


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Yay for your THIN!

I'm....not  holy moses.  I know Lisa has said this a thousand times over and there are no truer words.  If you need to lose weight, do it whilst you are YOUNG!   For the love of God people.  Listen to her!  Things change.  Things that we cannot control.  And our bodies respond differently as we age.  And its HARD.  So very, very hard.

Just logging my lunch into sparkpeople, wishing that I could jump into a hot bath and have the fat just melt away 

*Lisa* - how's Mom?  And the move?  And life in general?

*Ronda* - today's your big day.  Have a great trip!

*Paula* - Where are you?  Forget the whistle.  I need someone to pull out the taser on me 

*Karen* - you've been MIA for a few days.  Are you in the flood zone?  How are you feeling?  Better I hope.

 to all.


----------



## lisaviolet

SeptemberGirl said:


> Nancy.  Pictures!  Or should I just friend Becca on FB?



 Good one Liz!!!  


AKASnowWhite said:


> no pictures yet.  Can you believe it?  He's freakin' insane little ankle biter that one.  He climbs into the fridge.  Into the dishwasher.  He's afraid of the blender and food processor (understandable what with the sudden loud noises) but he was also freaked out by my Swiffer.  It's a SWIFFER for cryin' out loud.



Come on kitty.  Drive that woman nuts!!!!!!!!!!!    Did we get a name?  Did I miss it?  



3DisneyKids said:


> I suck.  I know.  I'd say I will get caught up tonight, but it won't happen.  But tomorrow!  I *should* be here.  With pics! Because I am thin!    Not goal--BUT--no longer gross.  And LISA!  That is a huge comment coming from me, so shut it!    xoxo



For the Love of .....

No I will not SHUT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Smiling.  

I am BEYOND happy for you.  BEYOND.   No longer gross is not an issue with me.  Gross to me means uncomfortable.  Not Erika is gross. And I'm against anyone feeling uncomfortable - I know the weight where I begin to feel that.   And as if I have to worry about your self worth.   THAT would be comical.  Ms. "did I tell you all I was voted Hottest Professor?".  

  Whatever.  

I only hate awful names.  AND people not celebrating their successful moments.   That's all.  People, feel good.  Go ahead.  Lisa has no problem with that.  Geez.   



AKASnowWhite said:


> Yay for your THIN!
> 
> I'm....not  holy moses.  I know Lisa has said this a thousand times over and there are no truer words.  If you need to lose weight, do it whilst you are YOUNG!   For the love of God people.  Listen to her!  Things change.  Things that we cannot control.  And our bodies respond differently as we age.  And its HARD.  So very, very hard.
> 
> Just logging my lunch into sparkpeople, wishing that I could jump into a hot bath and have the fat just melt away
> 
> *Lisa* - how's Mom?  And the move?  And life in general?
> 
> *Ronda* - today's your big day.  Have a great trip!
> 
> *Paula* - Where are you?  Forget the whistle.  I need someone to pull out the taser on me
> 
> *Karen* - you've been MIA for a few days.  Are you in the flood zone?  How are you feeling?  Better I hope.
> 
> to all.



RONDA!!!!!!!!!!!  I've missed your departure.    I'm SO jealous.  And I CAN NOT WAIT for a trip report.

Right Nancy.  I was thinking the other day - here it is in a nutshell youngins:

  At almost 44 - what worked  many times before will not work now or won't work as quickly.  And it's frustrating and eye opening and a bit of .  But have to accept it.  So yes get it done.  

Mom has lost loads Nancy.  BUT she's doing okay.   Pretty good actually - physically I mean.  They list depression after heart surgery as very common.  My sister's boyfriend had the same surgery and he said it was insane.  I don't know why.  I don't know if there is something spiritual about the heart coming out and going back in or if the frustration/vulnerability leads to depression I don't know.   Family is agonizingly difficult right now. Just trying to love or if I can't do my best just to stay present in myself.   But hanging on.  

Kelly!  Can't believe that you're at singing Grey's already.   You're closer than I thought.  I wonder when we get reruns if you get the continuous schedule.  Singing Grey's is forever in my head - it was the link that I shared.  I shared it with Jean and for over a momth and half she has gone insane is TOTALLY obsessed with everything Callie.  TOTALLY OBSESSED.  

Yeah for a Megan sighting!!!


----------



## Ronda93

Sitting at the gate. AA having lots of problems w/ storm delays. Posting from the phone is torture.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*BOOOO!   I hate that the storms are causing you trouble!  I hope you can get on your way soon Ronda!  Bon Voyage!*


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda93 said:


> Sitting at the gate. AA having lots of problems w/ storm delays. Posting from the phone is torture.



I had a problem with a storm delay this afternoon too.  Hope you have a great trip!!

I'm here... hotel was internet-less unless you paid for it and I didn't feel like paying for it for the hour or two I had.   It was sort of nice to unplug a bit. 

Almost to the end of the first week at the new job and I am really liking it.   It's going to be very different from what I was doing, and in a good way, I think.    

Atlanta was HOT!  They were so super nice to me there, though... very impressed with the company overall so far.   

I did have to travel home with two company laptops in addition to my personal one - security was rather interesting as I kept pulling laptops out for the bins.  I refuse to check bags unless it's absolutely necessary, as most of you know.  

Oh, and I was stuck next to a woman on the plane who I swear BATHED in perfume.   Yuck yuck!!  We had to wait on the tarmac for an extra 30-40 min while the storm passed, too.   Bleah.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Oh Ronda!  I am so sorry I missed your send off!  I can't wait to hear all about it!

I have a sh*t ton of work to do tonight (much like we had a sh*t ton of luggage to move at OKW from the second floor to the third...at 10pm the night before a Half Marathon...) but I am procrastinating.

I had to umpire a softball game tonight and it was comical.  OMG.  I kept asking for Xanax!  It was SO SO SO stressful.  I coach Cammie's team, and we have 3 coaches.  The other team only had 2 coaches and the ump didn't show.  So we had to sacrifice one of our coaches to be the ump.  And I got drafted.  There were so many close calls and I just wanted to throw up. 

Ok, more later...I want to comment to all of you!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> I have a sh*t ton of work to do tonight (much like we had a sh*t ton of luggage to move at OKW from the second floor to the third...at 10pm the night before a Half Marathon...) but I am procrastinating.



*except that apparently no one has sent a cute young guy there to help you 

Remember how sweet that maintanence guy was?*


----------



## poppinspal

Nancy- I love the name Max, Where the Wild Things Are is one of my favorite children's books! Definitely want to see pictures. 

Liz- I have been thinking of you recently. I have decided to buy my sister a Vera Bradley diaper bag. Now I'm dealing with the "torture" of picking out the pattern. 

Erika- When I was coaching hockey I had to jump in and ref a few games when the refs didn't show up. I hated trying to make those close calls. 

Kat- I'm picturing you at security like something out of a movie where you keep pulling laptops out as they keep supplying bins, like some comedy routine. I know I'm a bit behind but congrats on the new job. 

Hi to everyone else. I'm still trying to read back some so I can catch up on what everyone else has been up to. 

Heading to Vermont tomorrow for the first time in 3 weeks. Going to spend the weekend at Brian's family's house on Lake Champlain. The flooding is really bad there but so far the only problems it's caused is it washed two pieces of the dock away that we will never seen again. But looking at the positive, Brian built the pieces so it's not like we have to wait to pay some guy to come out and rebuild it.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Nancy - I need a whistle, a taser and a swift kick upside the head. This is so frustrating.  Thanks for checking up on me.

Lisa - congrats on the new home. 

Hi to everyone!

Crazy busy here. Got to work this morning and just went from meeting to meeting. Did stop for a healthy lunch so that was a good thing.  Off to catch some zzzz's. Hope you all are doing well,


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I here,  I just suck.    I'm having to dip into our Disney savings to pay the mortgage and afraid that we AGAIN won't be able to make it to WDW in the fall.  I've been avoiding the DIS b/c it just bums me out.  I'm tired of never having enough money for anything....see?  This is why I don't post, I'm just a downer.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Yes. I'm quoting things from a week ago. Deal with it. 

So happy you found something!  When do you move?





lisaviolet said:


> Don't you love that Nancy!!!  When everything just flows perfectly.
> 
> Yeah on the race!!!!  That's fantastic.  I can't wait.  Maybe I should come down and see it.
> 
> The place - really I don't think you all can handle. Seriously.
> 
> It's a studio (not by choice - just never ever want to live beyond my means).  It's between 400-500. Well closer to the 4 - way.   It has a terrace AGAIN.  Totally lucked out on that b/c it's uncommon for studios to have them.  It was a bidding war.  It was totally underpriced.    It faces the railway tracks.    BUT has a core city view looking to the side of the terrace.  It's in an area that will be hard to explain.  It's downtown BUT my old neighbourhood was right at the core - this isn't.  It's an area where it was all industry and artists and  about.....
> 
> I'll be back.
> 
> Okay, back.
> 
> So about five years ago the city took this area and pre-planned it.  This is great for Jean b/c she got tired of congestion.  Me never. Never ever.  I love buildings and congestion.   So this area - although downtown - can have maybe a more suburban feel to it (meaning more open space but of course not suburban) with being right in the city.  I do not have a streetcar right at my door.  BUT I have three lines within walking distance.   I will miss my old neighbourhood but so grateful to have snagged something.
> 
> The area is called Liberty Village.  I'm sure it's on wikipedia if anyone is interested.
> 
> Oh and the building shares all facilities with two other buildings.  So we get theirs and they get ours which really helps with costs.  So I have at least two gyms.  A movie viewing room.  A pool.  A steam room. Change rooms (which I always felt are silly)  A computer room.  A kitchen/living area to book. Guest suites.  Visitor parking.   Etc.  Etc.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Word. To all of it!  Yes I have to look it up now. Have. To. 

And SO true about Kat!  Just so happy for you!




AKASnowWhite said:


> Now I HAVE to.  You know that right
> 
> LOVE all the ameneties.  LOVE them.  And by "wall bed" I'm assuming that's what I call a Murphy bed?  Folds up into the wall?  For summertime how 'bout a hammock on that there terrace  That would be FUN! Like camping, without the dirt!
> 
> *Kat* - doesn't it feel good to have made a decision?  not to mention to be at WDW when the decision was made??? and whilst we're at it, to have had SO MANY opportunities put in front of you in such a short time? Blessed.  Really.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

*OMG, now it's MY turn to say Seriously, People???

I am officially caught up!  No thread bankruptcy here!

And the reason that I am finally caught up is because I submitted my final grades for the semester this morning!  That is HUGE.  Gigantic.  I have been in grading Hell for ages.  And now it is all done.  I still teach in the summer, but it is about 1/3 of the regular workload.  So now I just get to caost until Labor Day!  *



AKASnowWhite said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> This afternoon Becca & I are road-tripping up to Vermont to pick up Seth.  I can't believe that he is done with two years of college already.  TWO YEARS!  Doesn't it just seem like yesterday that I was a hot mess over the thought of him leaving?
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend.  I ate and drank WAY too much yesterday.  I'm definitely going to feel the effects when I head out for my bike ride this morning.
> 
> I don't recall if I mentioned this - but I finally committed and signed up for the duathlon on May 22nd.  And I've had a little mental shift.  I'm not looking at this duathlon as a RACE where I need to concern myself with time, but as an EVENT that is there for me to complete.  Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> *Kat* - new job today, yes?  Good luck!
> 
> *Paula* - did you JC?  Are you finding the wagon or do I need my whistle
> 
> *E *- end of the semster.  Are you in grading he!!?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a GREAT day!


*
So much to comment on here.  OMG, yes, it truly does seem like just a couple of weeks ago that you were so emotional about Seth leaving for school.  And now he is half way through!  How the Hell does that happen?!  Will it be just as difficult with Nate?  Or did Seth pave the way?

I am so so excited for your Duo!  I love that event!  Love it.  Have done 2 (both super short) but really liked them.  They were great training for my tris.

Was there a prom report?  Did I miss it?  I thought I was all the way caught up.  Are there pics somewhere?  FB?  I remember reading that you were getting flooded with requests for dress alterations, but I think that is the last I heard.

And yes!  Grading hell is over!*



lisaviolet said:


> Good one Liz!!!
> 
> 
> Come on kitty.  Drive that woman nuts!!!!!!!!!!!    Did we get a name?  Did I miss it?
> 
> 
> 
> For the Love of .....
> 
> No I will not SHUT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Smiling.
> 
> I am BEYOND happy for you.  BEYOND.   No longer gross is not an issue with me.  Gross to me means uncomfortable.  Not Erika is gross. And I'm against anyone feeling uncomfortable - I know the weight where I begin to feel that.   And as if I have to worry about your self worth.   THAT would be comical.  Ms. "did I tell you all I was voted Hottest Professor?".
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> I only hate awful names.  AND people not celebrating their successful moments.   That's all.  People, feel good.  Go ahead.  Lisa has no problem with that.  Geez.
> 
> Right Nancy.  I was thinking the other day - here it is in a nutshell youngins:
> 
> At almost 44 - what worked  many times before will not work now or won't work as quickly.  And it's frustrating and eye opening and a bit of .  But have to accept it.  So yes get it done.
> 
> Yeah for a Megan sighting!!!



*So much to say here, too!

You nailed it exactly...I was at the point which I felt gross in my body.  Sure, lots of people would say I looked ok.  But I felt plain ol' gross.  So I am happier with how I feel right now.  Like, I can function like this and not hate myself every time I walk out the door.  Still more to go before I am where I want to be...but even just this much is so so so much better.

And WORD on the age thing.  OMG, when I was in my 20s, all I would have to do is THINK about losing weight and I swear it would start to melt away.  Ok, obviously that is an exaggeration, but the point Lisa, Nancy and I are making here is that it is SO much easier to lose when younger.  Obviously, it is different for everyone, but for me, I have noticed that every 5-year mark it gets harder.  Hitting 30 was like hitting a brick wall in terms of weight loss.  35 was like a steel-reinforced brick wall.  And good God, 40 has been like a freaking titanium wall!
*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I here,  I just suck.    I'm having to dip into our Disney savings to pay the mortgage and afraid that we AGAIN won't be able to make it to WDW in the fall.  I've been avoiding the DIS b/c it just bums me out.  I'm tired of never having enough money for anything....see?  This is why I don't post, I'm just a downer.



*OMG, this is WHEN and WHY you post!  When things are in the sh*t is when you need us the most.  Don't run away then.  And never worry about being a downer.

Holy crow--if I didn't come here when not pissed off about something, I would literally never be here.    I always have something to b*tch about!  

How is your pain?  I read about that a few pages back.  Any changes?  And I agree with Nancy...call the doc and discuss the financial situation.  We have good friends who are without insurance right now and their doctor has a completely different rate scale for those who are currently uninsured.  The phone call will be free, right?  So just call and ask.  

Others I need to catch up with--

KELLY!  I watched every second of the Royal Wedding and thought about you all day.  I loved it!  LOVED it.  The girls got up early with me and we watched it.  Fun moment for us.  And Riley's teachers had it on in their classrooms all morning.

And don't think I have forgotten about your pace!  You promised to time yourself and tell me how long it takes you to go one mile!

PAULA--the wagon?  Are you friendly with it at the moment?  How goes the battle this week, my friend?

LIZ--OMG, that was a huge loss you posted!  You said your only goal was to maintain it.  Did you?  I need to know!

MEG--Good to see you back here!  How is everything?  The new job?  Are you feeling settled in yet?

JO--You keep finding ways to get the 2 miles in here and there...that is great!

RONDA--I know you are offline right now, but I am just so excited for you that you are there!  Can't wait to hear all about it!
*


----------



## adsrtw

Hello Goddesses!   I'm not declaring thread BK yet because I have zero reading to do for my class Monday.  I have to get back on track with posting.  Agh!  I think I need a swift kick, lol.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Saturday All

Yucky yucky yucky week at work. Glad this week is over.
I'm like Dori from Nemo, I just keep telling myself, just keep swiming and what comes around goes around.

Any way, I did 2 miles again on Thursday if I can get just 2 miles in 2x on the weekdays I will be happy. Still don't want to talk about my diet. Going for 4 miles this weekend, and still thinking about a half I want to do. 

Karen, OMG I have been there with the money, I know its sucks, if you can't do Disney this year what about a mini trip, your in St. Louis right, what about an over nigth to 6 flags, and save up for WDW 2012. But whatever you do please post. These Ladies have been a life line to me, I have change for the better just knowing them. 

Kelly, Lisa How are you Where are you?

Nancy, Yes did we miss the prom report? When's the Duo?

E, Yay for summer break!!!

Kat, hows the new job?

Amy, EE, Liz, Paula hope you all are well and happy!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ha, I bet you hoped I forgot.

Well I did not... Come Goddess, its almost time to post your Summer Challange

2 weeks marks the start of summer and I think as a group we can keep each other on the wagon.

My Challange is a half and I vow to do it Labor day weekend.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> *OMG, yes, it truly does seem like just a couple of weeks ago that you were so emotional about Seth leaving for school.  And now he is half way through!  How the Hell does that happen?!  Will it be just as difficult with Nate?  Or did Seth pave the way?
> 
> It just seems impossible to me that Seth is 1/2 way done already.  Nate is going to be a different anxiety.  Completely different set of worries.  <sigh>
> 
> I am so so excited for your Duo!  I love that event!  Love it.  Have done 2 (both super short) but really liked them.  They were great training for my tris.
> 
> I'm not terribly excited  I'm feeling SO unprepared for the running portion (almost ironic!).  I told my friend Heather that I'm going to make myself a t shirt that says "Under-trained and Over-fed"  She wants one too.    I'm going to go do it and it is what it is.  I don't have very high expectations at all.  Truly my single goal is to finish.
> 
> Was there a prom report?  Did I miss it? *
> 
> *Nope and nope. Prom is next Friday *
> 
> *OMG, this is WHEN and WHY you post!  When things are in the sh*t is when you need us the most.  Don't run away then.  And never worry about being a downer.
> *



*WORD!*




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Ha, I bet you hoped I forgot.



*well....if we are being honest here  yeah.  I did *


----------



## adsrtw

Cheers goddesses.  I'm feeling great.  Froze my rear off at Ryan's game today.  They won by 6 runs.  Woo hoo!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OK, time to get Team Goddess is MAJOR GEAR.

F*ck this sh*t about not posting.  I know, I know....I have been TERRIBLE.  But I will commit to being back here if you all will, too.

Yes, the summer challenge!  We are ALL going to do something at the same time (or over the same week-end, allowing for individual schedules)..and the goal will be person-specific.  Some of us might do a Half...and others will do what they are ready for.

Me?  Not sure yet.  It will depend on what the results of PT are and if I am going to do the WDW Wine and Dine in October.  If I can do the Wine & Dine, then I will want to do an individual Half on Labor Day.  If my knee won't be able to handle the Wine & Dine, then I will do a tri on Labor Day.


----------



## adsrtw

Woo hoo!  Look at E calling us out.  The flood water has receded, leaving a less than pleasant smell on my normal course.  I will be so glad when it goes away.   Today makes 10 days until Disney check in!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

3DisneyKids said:


> OK, time to get Team Goddess is MAJOR GEAR.
> 
> F*ck this sh*t about not posting.  I know, I know....I have been TERRIBLE.  But I will commit to being back here if you all will, too.
> 
> Yes, the summer challenge!  We are ALL going to do something at the same time (or over the same week-end, allowing for individual schedules)..and the goal will be person-specific.  Some of us might do a Half...and others will do what they are ready for.
> 
> Me?  Not sure yet.  It will depend on what the results of PT are and if I am going to do the WDW Wine and Dine in October.  If I can do the Wine & Dine, then I will want to do an individual Half on Labor Day.  If my knee won't be able to handle the Wine & Dine, then I will do a tri on Labor Day.



I am WAY too scared of the little vampire not to post 

I have been reading, busy busy, blah blah, usual life crap but Im here now! (Thanks E!)

Karen - I've been there too, bad times, feel like a downer and don't want to post but E is right - its these exact times when you DO need to post 

Nancy - It only seems like a minute ago when Seth went to college 

Lisa - Grey's - we haven't had a break at all this series so it must be that when you get a break we just carry on and catch up! There are some shows (NCIS, House, Dexter, NCIS Los Angeles to name a few!) that air here the night after they air in the US so when theres a break there, theres a break here!

Jo - I am fully signed up and committed to the Race for Life - its on the 17th of July. If everyone else is doing something on a different date I will do a little race by myself!

E - I didn't forget about the pace - the last time I timed it I think it was around 11 minutes for a mile - I am really slow, its more slow jogging than running but at least im moving  I am hoping to get a bit faster but that will happen eventually!

Ronda - I missed your departure, but I hope you are having a fabulous time and I can't wait to hear all about it!

Kat, Meg, EE, Amy, Liz, Paula, Everyone - Hi


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Um, Kelly--11 minutes per mile pretty much kicks a$$.  Just sayin.  When I am doing really well, I am right around 10--give or take.  Sometimes I can manage a 9:40-ish pace.  But mostly I'm right around 10:20.  And when I first started, I was at a 12:00 pace.  See?  You are a natural born runner and you didn't even know it!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

3DisneyKids said:


> Um, Kelly--11 minutes per mile pretty much kicks a$$.  Just sayin.  When I am doing really well, I am right around 10--give or take.  Sometimes I can manage a 9:40-ish pace.  But mostly I'm right around 10:20.  And when I first started, I was at a 12:00 pace.  See?  You are a natural born runner and you didn't even know it!



Wow really? I thought I was really slow because I never seem to get anywhere 

Natural born runner. I like that  Thanks E!


----------



## HockeyKat

My half marathon yesterday, I averaged 14, so I am waaaay slower than both of you!!

I can do about an 11-12 min single mile though.  

5th half marathon on the books, and it was the Marine Corp half, so a cute Marine gave me my medal.   Fun time with running group friends.   It's about a 3 hr drive from here, so we drove up Sat and back Sun.   My SIL was running the race too, so we met after for a beer (my friend was driving home!).  

I don't think I can post during the day yet, but I can commit to being back here at night.  I am about to become a pace group leader for my running group, I think, so I need to get back in gear.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> OK, time to get Team Goddess is MAJOR GEAR.
> 
> F*ck this sh*t about not posting.  I know, I know....I have been TERRIBLE.  But I will commit to being back here if you all will, too.



YES!  And I have a LOT to say.  Alas, I think it will have to wait until tomorrow.  But I will post it all.  Promise.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Congrats on another great Half, Kat!

Yes, Nancy, we want to hear it all!


----------



## Ronda93

Kat - pace leader. Awesome!

iPad posting much better than iPhone. Whew!

After several wonderful days with DGF's uncle in southern France we moved on to Italy. Arrived in La Spezia at midnight. 

Weather is amazing. 

Ronda


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Good morning, Goddesses!

Ok, time to get with the freaking program!  EVERYONE post what they are doing today that is health/fitness/weight related.  ONE thing.

Ronda is exempt since she is on the vacation of a lifetime.  

Me?  I am tracking and staying within points and drinking water.  Sadly, fitness is not yet part of my program...but soon, I hope!  Waiting for clearance sucks!

Ok...go!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

I'll be honest.  I'm not up for a fitness challenge.  I'm not up to running a half or anything like that.  But if we did a summer challenge with weight loss, i would do that gladly.  That's what I need now.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

SeptemberGirl said:


> I'll be honest.  I'm not up for a fitness challenge.  I'm not up to running a half or anything like that.  But if we did a summer challenge with weight loss, i would do that gladly.  That's what I need now.



I'm with you Liz.  I just keep having ailment after ailment that is screwing my running right now, but I REALLY need to lose this weight I gained last year.  I can at least do that until I can get back to running.  I know exactly what I have to do to lose, so I just need to get my tushie in gear.  I realized yesterday that what is holding me back is resentment.  I resent that I really can only lose when I not only eat small portions, but really only salad and fruit, and I get mad that other people get to eat things I can't.  It's stupid though, life isn't fair and I need to get over it b/c being mad isn't going to make me lose.  (where's the whip-me-into-shape smiley??)


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I'm with you Liz.  I just keep having ailment after ailment that is screwing my running right now, but I REALLY need to lose this weight I gained last year.  I can at least do that until I can get back to running.  I know exactly what I have to do to lose, so I just need to get my tushie in gear.  I realized yesterday that what is holding me back is resentment.  I resent that I really can only lose when I not only eat small portions, but really only salad and fruit, and I get mad that other people get to eat things I can't.  It's stupid though, life isn't fair and I need to get over it b/c being mad isn't going to make me lose.  (where's the whip-me-into-shape smiley??)




I'll resent it for you.    It bleep it bleepty ducks.  Truly.  My truckdriver mouth is DIS banned but let me assure you, I feel that.

Ah, resentment.  I'd like to eat less of you, too.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Yep, I'm a sailor mouth!  I had to go back and edit my post b/c I tried to use a word for tushie that it wouldn't let me.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

3DisneyKids said:


> Good morning, Goddesses!
> 
> Ok, time to get with the freaking program!  EVERYONE post what they are doing today that is health/fitness/weight related.  ONE thing.
> 
> Ronda is exempt since she is on the vacation of a lifetime.
> 
> Me?  I am tracking and staying within points and drinking water.  Sadly, fitness is not yet part of my program...but soon, I hope!  Waiting for clearance sucks!
> 
> Ok...go!



Water. Water. Water. Its been so long Ive forgotten what it tastes like  So thats me for today!



SeptemberGirl said:


> I'll resent it for you.    It bleep it bleepty ducks.  Truly.  *My truckdriver mouth *is DIS banned but let me assure you, I feel that.
> 
> Ah, resentment.  I'd like to eat less of you, too.



As my Grandad would say 'I have a mouth like a Navvy'. I don't know what that means but it can't be good with the amount of f-bombs I can drop


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Gads.  Being consumed by my life right now.  I owe you guys a LOT of posting   Subjects to be covered:

- the kitten 
- my discussion with Erin & subsequent enlightenments (likely long)
- Becca's drama career
- funny dinner table conversation


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda, Enjoy your Trip. Have some great food while your there.

Liz, Karen, Your Challange can be whatever you want it to be, if its a weight loss goal then so be it. Post it here and we will keep you acountable.

OMG, I think I just forgot everything else I read.

Going to do Elliptical...


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Good morning!!!  Hell day here!  Wish me luck!!!


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning!

I'm dressed in my black brides maid dress to help boost morale at work.  I'm down to the final countdown for vacation.  This time next week, we will be at Universal!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

adsrtw said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I'm dressed in my black brides maid dress to help boost morale at work.  I'm down to the final countdown for vacation.  This time next week, we will be at Universal!



Tell me more about this!


----------



## adsrtw

We are having a peer nominated awards show called the Phoney's.  We have awards and snacks for the reps.  Both of the sups are dressing in black tie.  Our emcee is going to roast us too.  This is the same department that dressed me up as a green haired clown a few years ago.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I'm dressed in my black brides maid dress to help boost morale at work.



ok.  So I read that too fast and thought you were dressed in a black MAIDS dress. Feather duster anyone  

I've come to the conclusion that I'm not going to have a whole lot of time to give great details on all the things I want to right now.  So, let's start with the kitten.

He is he!! in tiger stripes.  This little monster has 2 speeds - hyper and sleep.  A vertical leap that any NBA player would envy, and a belief that everything and anything within site is his plaything.  Every time I try to do anything on the computer he races across the keyboard and attacks the screen. Open the fridge and he appears out of nowhere and climbs in.  Same with the dishwasher.  And the cabinets.  Good thing he's cute or he'd be out on his little furry fanny in a flash.

Last night I got so irritated with him that I put him under a laundry basket so that he couldn't get to me.  It was actually quite hilarious because he ran around pushing the basket from the underside - looked like a giant turtle 

It's hard to get a good picture of him because he never sits still!


----------



## Ronda93

I can post exercise. That's for sure. Tuesday we went to cinque terra. Five villages cut into steep hills overlooking the Meditteranian. I said steep. We hiked between towns. Holy calves! There were some folks along the trail that should not have been there. Stopped and not looking like they could start up again. There no sag wagon. I can imagine people getting into real trouble. There were sheer drops that stopped in the sea. I loved it. I cannot imagine the local fire department being able to get an injured hiker off the cliff. We were proud to do it, make good time and be able to order gellato when it was done.*

Today we're on the train to Rome.*

Love the kitten getting into the dishwasher. I have been known to put Stretch under a basket to keep him from getting into things. 

I need to drink more water, but output depends on input and decent bathrooms are not a given. More later. 

Ronda


----------



## adsrtw

Nancy - your kitten is a twin to my baby so many years ago.  Her name was Nose (give me a break, I was 2 when I named her lol).  No maids dress and feather dusters.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ok.  Next up.  Drama Stuff - mostly Becca's Audition Photo Headshots.

-Beautiful
- confusing (that's me being Amish, I guess)
- expensive 

We took the head shots, using two different outfits - one white collared shirt, one saphire blue v-neck sweater.  LOVE the white shirt for black and whites, and LOVE the blue sweater for color.  Different auditions want different picture types.  How many pictures do we need?  I don't know, how many auditions will she do?  Who knows.  My question then became can we purchase the digital image instead so we can print them ourselves?

The short answer is yes. (for a hefty fee per photo)  Ok, there are 3 that we want.  I get the cd yesterday.  Today I need to get the picture printed for tomorrows audition and discover that there has been a MAJOR communication breakdown.  The "digital images" are for web-use only, for auditions that want a digital (meaning ON-LINE) image.  The resolution is wicked low and is not suitable for printing. 

I call the photographer (who is FABULOUS btw) and explain my issue, and my Amish-ness and my failure to understand what she was trying to explain to me on the phone yesterday about printed vs. digital images.  She's so sweet and we'll sort this whole mess out - but yikes.  One more thing that is *urgent* around here that I must tend to.

Tomorrow evening Becca will be auditioning for the part of Liesl in Sound of Music.  I'm so hoping that even if she doesn't get it, that she is offered SOMETHING.  Maybe a young nun? That would be so amazing.

And finally (for drama news anyway) nominations for the CT. High School Musical Theatre Awards will be announced this coming Sunday.  Soon we will know if our school was nominated for anything.  If we don't see anything for the set I'm going to be really super disappointed.  That set was AMAZING! (which reminds me - I have yet to see the dvd of the show.  I must ask the director what the status of that is.)


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*"Begin at the beginning, and go on till you come to the end: then stop" Lewis Carroll, Alice in Wonderland*

Ok.  I can't do this one right now.  I'll be back later, when I've composed myself, to explain.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> Gads.  Being consumed by my life right now.  I owe you guys a LOT of posting   Subjects to be covered:
> 
> - the kitten
> - my discussion with Erin & subsequent enlightenments (likely long)
> - Becca's drama career
> - funny dinner table conversation



*
Two down, two to go!
*



SeptemberGirl said:


> Good morning!!!  Hell day here!  Wish me luck!!!



*Hang in there and let us know how it goes! 

Me?  Well, in Hell basically.  Can't talk much about it publicly as it *may* or *may not* be a legal thing with work.  But it is definitely a PITA at the moment...especially on top of my normal crazy life.

Rain!  It has been raining for FIVE days.  And will rain at least two more.  UGH.  Going out of my mind.

Knee--bah.  Nothing new to report.  Annoyed.

Week-end coming up...wow, a doozy.  2 LAX games, 1 softball game, 5 soccer games.   3 kids, 8 games, 2 days.

Food--eating too much of it!  Of course that is JUST like me!  I get to a comfortable place with my weight and I start going back up!  FML!

Period--skipped it this month.  That has only happened when PG.  Stress, sickness, whatever....nothing makes me miss.  Not sure what the hell to make of that.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

AKASnowWhite said:


> *"Begin at the beginning, and go on till you come to the end: then stop" Lewis Carroll, Alice in Wonderland*



Ok quoting myself.  I'm not sure I've ever done that before  There was a whole lot more that I was originally going to share, but honestly I just don't have time to  write it all out right now.  Looks like the condensed version is on tap!


So two things that wrap together into one big thing for me. The first I think I mentioned here previously. My friend Heather convinced (um, bullied ) me into signing up for a Duatholon.  It's this Sunday   And the other is a truly horrifying event that has shook our family deeply.  A very good friend of my kids was struck by a car the day before Mothers Day. It's really awful.  He's in ICU with a head injury - finally opened his eyes ever so briefly yesterday.  Slow progress, lots of encouraging signs, but also some really distressing ones as well.  This kid is one of the most vibrant lovers of life you ever want to meet.  


The duathlon.  It's a 5K run, 28K bike, 5K run.  Now, I know I can do a 5K run.  And I can do a 28K bike easy peasy (after all - biking is without question, my *thing*).  It's that last 5K that has me panicking.

So, I had a little freak-out session Monday morning with Erin.  After a lengthy (and super productive) discussion about all KINDS of things I came away feeling much more at ease.  In respect to the Duathlon specifically she basically said 2 things:

-You can't "cram" for this event like you can a test.  This is not the week to try and "train" yourself ready.  Instead you have one week to get your body feeling better.  It's time to eat like an athlete.  It's funny - you never know what's going to "click".  I have the knowledge.  I know what it takes.  It's the motivation that I struggle with.  "diet". "food plan" "calorie counting".  I've done this my entire adult life and frankly am tired of it.  But "eat like an athelte"?  THAT right there makes sense.

- and the 2nd thing she said was that I need to do this Duathlon.  I need to wear my chip and get my times.  Then I need to do it again at the end of the summer!  Even if I have to do a non-official personal duathlon.   Seriously!?!?!  I swear Jo.  I don't know HOW you did it, but somehow you've sent some kind of ESP challenge message to Erin and now I'm up the creek!  


Now to Tyler.  Our family and theirs are good friends.  This has been really painful.  Just mind-numbing at times.  I've decided that I'm going to do this duathlon in honor of Tyler.  Because I can.  And because if he could, he would be out running, and biking, and playing ultimate frisbee just eating up all that life has to offer.  But he can't, so I will.

"Begin at the beginning and to on till you get to the end: then stop."  One of many quotes that are posted in Ty's hospital room, and basically the motto I've chosen to adopt for Sunday's event.


----------



## poppinspal

I haven't disappeared again, I'm just in a haze of work and allergy medicine. I'll catch up tomorrow but for now let me say this week is more then half over. Almost to Friday!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

3DisneyKids said:


> *Rain!  It has been raining for FIVE days.  And will rain at least two more.  UGH.  Going out of my mind.
> 
> Here too!  I took my bike in for repairs last Friday, got it back Saturday. I LOVE my mechanic.  He snuck mine in between other people so that I wouldn't have to be without it for more than 24 hours.  But it's RAINED ever since, so I haven't been able to ride!  And the first day that it's supposed to be nice again is SUNDAY - race day. gah.  I would like to get out for a test drive with my new gears first!
> 
> 
> Period--skipped it this month.  That has only happened when PG.  Stress, sickness, whatever....nothing makes me miss.  Not sure what the hell to make of that.*



*ummm....what? *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Nancy, I'm so sorry about Tyler's accident, but what a great way to celebrate him by doing the duathlon.  You can totally do it, BTW!  
As for the photos, I'm not pleased (but what does MY opinion matter?  ) that she sold you a cd for what sounds like a lot, that was crappy resolution/only for web  use.  My CD's are high resolution images, I just don't agree with even bothering to sell poor resolution images.  Guess it's just me, every photog is different. 

E, I feel your frustration with the rain and the pain.  My leg pain is gone as quickly as it arrived (maybe it was a virus???) but I have a wart (ICK, sorry, TMI) on my foot and I STILL can't run.  I've gained weight and I'm just annoyed.  I'm gonna have to get in a swimsuit in mere weeks and that's a scary thought! 

Rhonda, it sounds AMAZING!!!!   Can't wait to hear about Rome, pictures please!!! Take many!!!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

adsrtw said:


> We are having a peer nominated awards show called the Phoney's.  We have awards and snacks for the reps.  Both of the sups are dressing in black tie.  Our emcee is going to roast us too.  This is the same department that dressed me up as a green haired clown a few years ago.



Love this.



AKASnowWhite said:


> He is he!! in tiger stripes.  This little monster has 2 speeds - hyper and sleep.  A vertical leap that any NBA player would envy, and a belief that everything and anything within site is his plaything.  Every time I try to do anything on the computer he races across the keyboard and attacks the screen. Open the fridge and he appears out of nowhere and climbs in.  Same with the dishwasher.  And the cabinets.  Good thing he's cute or he'd be out on his little furry fanny in a flash.
> 
> Last night I got so irritated with him that I put him under a laundry basket so that he couldn't get to me.  It was actually quite hilarious because he ran around pushing the basket from the underside - looked like a giant turtle
> 
> It's hard to get a good picture of him because he never sits still!



Oh, he's adorable!!!




Ronda93 said:


> I can post exercise. That's for sure. Tuesday we went to cinque terra. Five villages cut into steep hills overlooking the Meditteranian. I said steep. We hiked between towns. Holy calves! There were some folks along the trail that should not have been there. Stopped and not looking like they could start up again. There no sag wagon. I can imagine people getting into real trouble. There were sheer drops that stopped in the sea. I loved it. I cannot imagine the local fire department being able to get an injured hiker off the cliff. We were proud to do it, make good time and be able to order gellato when it was done.*
> 
> Ronda



This is so amazing, I am loving the live trip reports!  


Nancy - So much to say here.  I know you can do this duathlon.  And I love your  motivation.  Keep us posted, I am praying for him and his family.

Hi Meg!!!!

Erika, oh my word.  We know you're not PG right?????


----------



## adsrtw

Ahh the photos are floating today at work.  I hate how big my arms look.  

Sorry for the quick pop in and out.  Lots going on today.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Nancy--awesome head space about the duo!  Yes!  And we'll do it again at the end of the summer!  Perfect!

Kitten--eh, it's cute.  Cats aren't my thing.  

Liz--how'd the big day at work go?

Meg--HI!

On being PG---hmmmm.  Well, I *shouldn't* be.  I mean, I had Jeff fixed ages ago.  But of course, we never went back and had him tested.  And things can and do grow back, or so we've been told.  But still...it would be a major long shot.  But good God, I FEEL knocked up.  I swear, I am falling asleep standing up all the time.  And I am eating carbs like it's my job (which is how I knew I was pg with Kelly).  But at my age I have to think it is the OTHER end of the hormonal train, kwim?  Like peri-menapause or some sh*t.  I am too chicken to pee on a stick, so I'm just gonna wait it out.


----------



## Ronda93

My feet are Disney flat. It's a special kind of flat that I know you understand. We did Rome highlights today. Vatican Museum, Sistine Chapel, more piazzas and obelisks than you can shake a stick at, Trevi Fountain, Spanish Steps. Tomorrow, more of the same. 

Ronda


----------



## adsrtw

Loving your Facebook pics Ronda!

E - I'm betting against PG.  Stress induced seems logical.

I'm at my dentist waiting to get my permanent crown.  Sigh.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

quick post, i have not read everything

E, I think its from being sick like you were. Being on meds will mess you up and you said you droped weight, rapid weight loss will do that to.

Love ite kitty in the dishwasher. 

Amiee, bridesmaid dress to work, we need a pic of that. 

Ronda, Love your post. 
"today we go to Rome"

Super bad day at work. Left at noon, off to get my girls and give them big hugs.


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy - 

I'm so incredibly sorry.  Sighing, what a shock for everyone.  Love to you.  And prayers for him and his family.  I hate it.  It's so difficult to even let it in your head, eh?  Sighing. 

Here's to your race.  And here's to a miracle for Tyler and his family and friends.


----------



## lisaviolet

3DisneyKids said:


> On being PG---hmmmm.  Well, I *shouldn't* be.  I mean, I had Jeff fixed ages ago.  .



So.    What about your summer husband?    

Come on I so enjoyed that!!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Liz - due to the overwhelming demand by persistent possibly pregnant pipsqueak - well I'll join you on the scale.    I weighed already for us all this morning.  I will only do around the 15th of the month and the 30th (could be late on this one - closing day and my birthday).  I hate the scale so much but I ain't running no race.  

Here's the good news:

I am going to WDW this weekend for an early birthday.  It was just booked this week.  I felt like I was about to crack with everything surrounding mom.  So I'm off.  Long weekend here - Victoria Day Kelly and not for Ms. Beckham.  

And guess what NONE OF MY CAPRIS FIT.  

 I must have been wearing one too many stretchy pieces of clothing.  

So I only have three pairs. And none fit!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh yeah good news.   It's coming.  

I'm not in any drama about it. None.  Really. And that was a shock for me.  Did I love it?  No.  I don't even hate my going up in size.  And that's a miracle. I just went oiut and bought a bigger pair.    I should have known I was up.  I love my face and a$$ right now.    And obviously I'm not too sharp b/c every time that happens I forget what that means.  Weight gain.  

So why get back on scale?  Because I'm way too close to feeling physically uncomfortable.  So on.  

Really, I'm sure it will be off.  I only got to a point after surgery that I could work out and then Mom came and I had nothing in my body to do a thing.  Plus we have been racing back and forth with the hospital time and her home and grabbing whatever we could.  Plus, no downtown walking.  

So I'm on with you Liz.  15th and 30th....


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda - your updates are just about killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Have fun.  Did I mention something about jealousy?  

Kelly - tonight is the finale.  So you're really soon.  Like three episodes I think.  

 to everyone!!

Oh Nancy - have much to say about everything Becca, crazy cat, Erin - I will on return as I run to my computer when I get back to find out about your race.


----------



## lisaviolet

Oh and I'm telling very few people in my life about where I'm going this weekend - so no "Lisa's off to WDW" on facebook.  Smiling.  Thanks.  I just need to totally disappear for a few days.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> Ok quoting myself.  I'm not sure I've ever done that before  There was a whole lot more that I was originally going to share, but honestly I just don't have time to  write it all out right now.  Looks like the condensed version is on tap!
> 
> 
> So two things that wrap together into one big thing for me. The first I think I mentioned here previously. My friend Heather convinced (um, bullied ) me into signing up for a Duatholon.  It's this Sunday   And the other is a truly horrifying event that has shook our family deeply.  A very good friend of my kids was struck by a car the day before Mothers Day. It's really awful.  He's in ICU with a head injury - finally opened his eyes ever so briefly yesterday.  Slow progress, lots of encouraging signs, but also some really distressing ones as well.  This kid is one of the most vibrant lovers of life you ever want to meet.
> 
> 
> The duathlon.  It's a 5K run, 28K bike, 5K run.  Now, I know I can do a 5K run.  And I can do a 28K bike easy peasy (after all - biking is without question, my *thing*).  It's that last 5K that has me panicking.
> 
> So, I had a little freak-out session Monday morning with Erin.  After a lengthy (and super productive) discussion about all KINDS of things I came away feeling much more at ease.  In respect to the Duathlon specifically she basically said 2 things:
> 
> -You can't "cram" for this event like you can a test.  This is not the week to try and "train" yourself ready.  Instead you have one week to get your body feeling better.  It's time to eat like an athlete.  It's funny - you never know what's going to "click".  I have the knowledge.  I know what it takes.  It's the motivation that I struggle with.  "diet". "food plan" "calorie counting".  I've done this my entire adult life and frankly am tired of it.  But "eat like an athelte"?  THAT right there makes sense.
> 
> - and the 2nd thing she said was that I need to do this Duathlon.  I need to wear my chip and get my times.  Then I need to do it again at the end of the summer!  Even if I have to do a non-official personal duathlon.   Seriously!?!?!  I swear Jo.  I don't know HOW you did it, but somehow you've sent some kind of ESP challenge message to Erin and now I'm up the creek!
> 
> 
> Now to Tyler.  Our family and theirs are good friends.  This has been really painful.  Just mind-numbing at times.  I've decided that I'm going to do this duathlon in honor of Tyler.  Because I can.  And because if he could, he would be out running, and biking, and playing ultimate frisbee just eating up all that life has to offer.  But he can't, so I will.
> 
> "Begin at the beginning and to on till you get to the end: then stop."  One of many quotes that are posted in Ty's hospital room, and basically the motto I've chosen to adopt for Sunday's event.



Nancy I LOVE that you are running for him. And I am very sorry that this has happened. 

So crossing my figners for the High School Drama awards.

Yay, I am so glad my ESP to her worked now I know what your challange is this summer.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa I love that your going WDW!! Where are you staying.
OMG, You, Kat, EE, Amy All of you suck!

I want to do to WDW


----------



## 3DisneyKids

lisaviolet said:


> Liz - due to the overwhelming demand by persistent possibly pregnant pipsqueak - well I'll join you on the scale.    I weighed already for us all this morning.  I will only do around the 15th of the month and the 30th (could be late on this one - closing day and my birthday).  I hate the scale so much but I ain't running no race.
> 
> Here's the good news:
> 
> I am going to WDW this weekend for an early birthday.  It was just booked this week.  I felt like I was about to crack with everything surrounding mom.  So I'm off.  Long weekend here - Victoria Day Kelly and not for Ms. Beckham.
> 
> And guess what NONE OF MY CAPRIS FIT.
> 
> I must have been wearing one too many stretchy pieces of clothing.
> 
> So I only have three pairs. And none fit!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah good news.   It's coming.
> 
> I'm not in any drama about it. None.  Really. And that was a shock for me.  Did I love it?  No.  I don't even hate my going up in size.  And that's a miracle. I just went oiut and bought a bigger pair.    I should have known I was up.  I love my face and a$$ right now.    And obviously I'm not too sharp b/c every time that happens I forget what that means.  Weight gain.
> 
> So why get back on scale?  Because I'm way too close to feeling physically uncomfortable.  So on.
> 
> Really, I'm sure it will be off.  I only got to a point after surgery that I could work out and then Mom came and I had nothing in my body to do a thing.  Plus we have been racing back and forth with the hospital time and her home and grabbing whatever we could.  Plus, no downtown walking.
> 
> So I'm on with you Liz.  15th and 30th....


*

Loved this entire post!  ALL of it!  The positivity, the getting new capris, that you love your a$$!  All of it!

Are you driving?  Driving to Philly and then flying?  Um, details.   You know the Cutie won't let you get away with a little, "oh yes, and by the way I am heading to Disney for a quick week-end..." and leave it at that!*



lisaviolet said:


> So.    What about your summer husband?
> 
> Come on I so enjoyed that!!!!!


*
  I know, right?*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Lisa I love that your going WDW!! Where are you staying.
> OMG, You, Kat, EE, Amy All of you suck!
> 
> I want to do to WDW



*Do I detect a whine???

I am refusing to pee on the stick tonight.  Ignorance is bliss.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> As for the photos, I'm not pleased (but what does MY opinion matter?  ) that she sold you a cd for what sounds like a lot, that was crappy resolution/only for web  use.



*It truly was a huge misunderstanding - somewhere between me, the photographer & her assistant, there was a disconnect.  I talked with her yesterday and this afternoon Stephen went down to return the cd & pick up the printed photo.  She gave us a refund for the extra digital pics & threw in another 8x10 for the inconvenience. *



SeptemberGirl said:


> Nancy - So much to say here.  I know you can do this duathlon.  And I love your  motivation.  Keep us posted, I am praying for him and his family.



*Thanks Liz.  And everyone.  The entire communtiy is behind him.  The kids at school have organized an ultimate frisbee tournament & a pancake breakfast to help raise money for him.  And the family is getting meals, gas cards, restaurant gift cards etc from every direction.  So inspiring.  It not only takes a village to raise a child, but to hold up an entire family.  And tonight they think he smiled at an old family friend that was allowed to visit.  Glimmers of hope.*



3DisneyKids said:


> Nancy--awesome head space about the duo!  Yes!  And we'll do it again at the end of the summer!  Perfect!
> 
> *got the final race instructions email tonight.  Freak out #2 has commenced *
> 
> On being PG---hmmmm.  Well, I *shouldn't* be.  I mean, I had Jeff fixed ages ago.  But of course, we never went back and had him tested.  And things can and do grow back, or so we've been told.



*Hoping for a false alarm here.  But I'm in the same "untested" boat and every now and then I wonder *



Ronda93 said:


> My feet are Disney flat. It's a special kind of flat that I know you understand. We did Rome highlights today. Vatican Museum, Sistine Chapel, more piazzas and obelisks than you can shake a stick at, Trevi Fountain, Spanish Steps. Tomorrow, more of the same.
> 
> Ronda



*So exciting Ronda!  And of course we know EXACTLY what you mean about the feet  Advil is your friend *




adsrtw said:


> I'm at my dentist waiting to get my permanent crown.  Sigh.



*So, how that go? *



lisaviolet said:


> So.    What about your summer husband?
> 
> Come on I so enjoyed that!!!!!





*Lisa* - you are going to have a FABULOUS birthday trip!   Flying?  Driving?  Please tell me more


----------



## Ronda93

Today's workout was a step routine to the top of St Peter's Bascilica. We saw a tremendous line here yesterday - couple hundred yards long. Today at 7:00 a.m. it was, in Disney terms, a walk on. There were 7-8 masses being said *at the altars ringing the interior. Caught an Our Father/Lord's Prayer in English. 

Language hasn't a problem. We want things. They have things. No problem. 

The climb to the top was cramped. Again the reward was the view. 

Nancy - good way to support Tyler. 
Lisa - I'll get pics up after we return. Apple doesn't play well with others ; ) when it comes to uploading pics. This is a trip I'd always dreamed of. Wishes and all of that. 

Ronda


----------



## Ronda93

Must not make smart aleck comment about leaky raft. ... Mustn't.


----------



## adsrtw

lisaviolet said:


> Oh and I'm telling very few people in my life about where I'm going this weekend - so no "Lisa's off to WDW" on facebook.  Smiling.  Thanks.  I just need to totally disappear for a few days.



Amy is in WDW this weekend!   What are your travel days?


----------



## adsrtw

Crown is fine, just feels odd.  Tonight is a 3 mile walk in the park and tomorrow is mother daughter mani/pedis.  I have so much to do and not enough time.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Prom night.  'nuff said. *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

* OMG.  Just read the last minute race info and "official rules" for the duathlon.  Erika.  The RULES!  Why didn't you tell me about the biking RULES!  I'm so freakin' stressed about that right now.  

<breathes into paper bag> *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

remember the time I was talking to myself?

oh yeah.. that's now.


----------



## adsrtw

I'm here.  Taylor and I are getting mani-pedi's.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

fun!  Is Thursday the big day?


----------



## adsrtw

Nope, we are leaving Tuesday around 2 your time.  We will stay the night somewhere near Valdosta GA.  Then will head to Universal Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## HockeyKat

Hi!  Today is our 6th wedding anniversary.  

I did 5.8 miles this morning with the group.  Definitely a pace leader, starting next week.  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Happy Anniversary Kat! 

And congrats on your "promotion" to pacer!   Definitely dark side.    

I just picked up my packet for the duathlon tomorrow.  They are expecting about 500 participants, so, I'm expecting about 490 to be ahead of me  Whatever.  I don't care.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

*It's FIVE O'CLOCK somewhere!  WOOT! *

I need to pace myself or my bottle of wine won't last the whole night. 

Nancy, what are the rules???  There are rules??? I don't like rules.  I admit it, I'm a rule breaker.  

Happy Anniversary Kat!!!!! 

I haven't had a day off in days, so I'm pretty excited to have the evening off (ahem...clearly as I've already started drinking)


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Nancy - You'll be great at the Dual! I am intrigued though - there are bike riding rules?! 

Kat - Happy Anniversary!

E - Did you pee on a stick? This may be TMI, but Im on the contraceptive injections which have stopped the time of the month completely cool1, but for the first few months till I got used to it I spent a fortune on sticks to pee on 

So its just under 2 months till my first 5K - im not feeling very prepared but I still have nearly 2 months to get better!

Oh, there are only 28 minutes till the end of the world - I am preparing accordingly. I am laid on the sofa in my pj's watching CSI:New York 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> *It's FIVE O'CLOCK somewhere!  WOOT! *
> 
> I need to pace myself or my bottle of wine won't last the whole night.
> 
> Nancy, what are the rules???  There are rules??? I don't like rules.  I admit it, I'm a rule breaker.



*First let me say I'm jealous of the drinking!  Tomorrow.  Immediately after the event (I refuse to call it a "race" ) I will have beer in hand.  My friend Heather is driving home *



DisneyGalUK said:


> So its just under 2 months till my first 5K - im not feeling very prepared but I still have nearly 2 months to get better!



It's just over 12 hours till my first Duathlon and I feel COMPLETELY underprepared.  But, to my credit (?  ) at least I'm aware that I'm underprepared 

So these rules.  Mostly they are for the super-competitve people who are likely to win this thing (it's an official USA Triathlon sanctioned event ).  Basically you are supposed to keep 3 bike lengths between you and the person in front of you (ie. no tailgating  ) to prevent a "drafting" advantage.  And you have 15 seconds in which to complete the pass if you are passing someone. There's other nit-picky things that they have as well, but I'm trying to to concern myself too much with it.  If the course monitors choose to call a violation on me, so what.  Tack 2 minutes onto my time - like it will make a difference 

OH- and on the official race packets they seem to have rounded our ages UP!  Like something in there system looked only at the birth YEAR, not the full date.  So both Heather and I have the wrong ages on our packets, however the correct ages show up on the registration page.  Quirk in the system I suppose - but I would have taken the OLDER age as it would bump me up to the next age bracket where I might place better


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

> but I would have taken the OLDER age as it would bump me up to the next age bracket where I might place better


----------



## AKASnowWhite

bags packed.

bike is racked and ready.

water bottles in fridge

clothes laid out, bib pinned on.

12 hours from now (give or take!) I'll be able to add "dualthlete" to my list of credentials


----------



## Ronda93

Nancy you will be fine. Take a deep breath. DLF > DNF > DNS. I am impressed already. *Don't sweat the drafting thing either.*

Kelly you've got plenty of time. Stick to your schedule!

I got in a short run before we left Rome yesterday. So glad we stayed in the flat part.*

Ronda


----------



## DisneyGalUK

GOOD LUCK NANCY!
Can't wait to hear all about it!

Ronda - Your FB photos are awesome! Random, but if I hadn't lost my job last year and cancelled our vacation (we didn't know how long it would be before I got another job) I would be in Sorrento right now!


----------



## HockeyKat

DisneyGalUK said:


> Oh, there are only 28 minutes till the end of the world - I am preparing accordingly. I am laid on the sofa in my pj's watching CSI:New York



Haha!!  Did you hear, they renewed CSI:NY for next season?  It was in doubt.  I really like Sela Ward - I think she's given the show new life. 


Go Nancy!!


Anniversary yesterday was fun - we went to the local Brazilian steakhouse.


Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## adsrtw

A quick pop in to say:  Rock this race Nancy!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Oh my goodness - who would have ever thought that I would LOVE the duathlon so much!  My freak-outs, while understandable as a newbie, were completely unwarrented. 

I'll give a more thorough race report a little later but I just wanted to say thanks for the well wishes and support.  

AND.... I wanted to announce....<ahem> ....I was nominated for a Connecticut High School Musical Theatre Award in the costume catagory   I was floored.  Completely.  It is such a huge honor just to be nominated.  And <blush> Costumes was the ONLY nomination our show got.  Which says a TON about the competition because our show was amazing and the SETS were outta this world!*


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

WOOOOOHOOOOO!  Congratulations on both accounts!  Can't wait to hear more about the race and the award!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Is it wrong that I'm already scoping out my next Du? 

(um...it's sponsored by Dooney & Bourke....)


----------



## Ronda93

Nancy. Wonderful news all around! See, no big deal.*

Ronda


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Oh my goodness - who would have ever thought that I would LOVE the duathlon so much!  My freak-outs, while understandable as a newbie, were completely unwarrented.
> 
> I'll give a more thorough race report a little later but I just wanted to say thanks for the well wishes and support.
> 
> AND.... I wanted to announce....<ahem> ....I was nominated for a Connecticut High School Musical Theatre Award in the costume catagory   I was floored.  Completely.  It is such a huge honor just to be nominated.  And <blush> Costumes was the ONLY nomination our show got.  Which says a TON about the competition because our show was amazing and the SETS were outta this world!*



BIG Congrats Nancy, Way to go on the race, and You SO deserve the nomination, When's the awards night? New dress?



AKASnowWhite said:


> Is it wrong that I'm already scoping out my next Du?
> 
> (um...it's sponsored by Dooney & Bourke....)



A must do!!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> Hi!  Today is our 6th wedding anniversary.
> 
> I did 5.8 miles this morning with the group.  Definitely a pace leader, starting next week.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Happy Anniversary Kat

Congrats on being pace leader!!!


----------



## adsrtw

Nancy - do you get a discount?

I really dont want to be here today.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Could I feel any fatter????
PMS + Work Stress makes me feel gross. 
I have got to over come this.

EE, you should be out of work and on Vacation by now. Have a safe trip.
Post from the parks if you can.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

holy cow.  Where did the day go?  I had so much that I was going to do - some of it got done, some didn't.  Like posting my race report.  Tomorrow.  And tomorrow, it's back to eating like an athlete again!

EE- have a safe trip


----------



## adsrtw

Well it is such a nice day, I think I will pack up the kids and head southeast to Florida.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*hmmmm.  Looks like I'm not the only one who's life is busy these days!*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

here it is.  The long awaited race report.

As you know, I participated in the Ten Penny Ale Shamrock Duathlon on Sunday morning.  I was, in my opinion, under-trained and over-fed.  But, I was doing it and that was that.

Saturday my friend Heather (the bully who made me do this thing ) and I went to "packet pick up".  Let me tell you, Goddesses, it was NOT like the Princess Expo, that's for sure  It was in the bike shop that is the sponsor of the event.  A small folding table set up with 3 workers who were processing people.  I asked how many participants they had and they indicated they were expecting about 500.  It took all of 30 seconds.  Show my id, get my t-shirt and envelope with my bib and bike tag in it.  Done.  No crowds of people, no vendors, no champagne  no shennigans  Very anti-climactic for me!

After picking up our race info, Heather drove me to where the race starts.  There were people there setting up the transition area, etc. and there was a teeny tiny little row of porta potties.  Maybe 10 or 12? Then we drove the 5K course.  Nice.  It was thru pretty little residential neighborhoods of well-groomed houses. Not flat, but not truly hilly either.  Just knowing a little bit of what to expect, I felt much better about the whole thing after that.

Saturday was, naturally, insane for me.  It's *always* something around here.  Always.  So, at 8:15 pm when we hadn't yet eaten dinner AND I had no PLAN for dinner we ended up going to our favorite local pizza place where I had spaghetti and sausage.  Yum.  But salty. Me, salt and hydrating.  I bet you can guess where this is going 

I slept fairly well Saturday night and was up at 5:00 am.  Sure beats the 3:00 am wakeup call for the Princess  Stephen and I were out the door at 6:00 and on our way.






I met up with Heather in the parking lot.  We got our bikes & gear set up in transition and headed to the porta-potties.  Thru the line, back in line (well, *I* did anyway ) and then we wandered over to the start area. 






This year they added a stand-alone 5K race to the day.  The 5K race and the Duathlon were run simultaneously, so the 5K runners and the Du-athletes were all lined up together at the start.  The gun sounded and we were off.  There was no timing mat at the start - all times are gun times, but with only 500ish people it probably only took 15-20 seconds to get across the start line.  Like *that* is going to make a big difference in my time 

I was determined to run MY race and not get caught up in the excitement of the day.  I knew if I ran too fast on the first run I'd burn out.  And likely injure myself as well, since I haven't run a whole lot since the Princess.  The longest run I'd done was a 4 miler a week prior to the Du.  As I watch the sea of participants surge ahead of me, I saw a family with 2 young girls sitting on their lawn watching the event.  As I passed them I heard one little girl ask "why are there SLOW PEOPLE" 

I plodded along feeling like I was settling comfortably into my pace.  Mile marker 1 ahead.  My official time 9:54  right on target.  I ran most of the rest of the first 5k with some other gal who was pacing the same as I was.  As we approached the 3 mile mark the course headed up a bit of a hill (cruel ) and I got ahead of her.  Of course, I then ditched it into the porta-potties because that's what I do  The timing mat was at the entrance to transition, so my "pee break" is technically part of my 5K, not my transition time.  First 5K time: 31:45


----------



## adsrtw

We are in line for lunch in Three Broomsticks!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Into transition - drop water bottle belt, change shoes, put on my jacket (it was still rather chilly), helmet, gloves, sunglasses.  (because you KNOW I can't wear them when I'm running )

I had put a packet of Sports Beans in my back shirt pocket.  Pre-opened, with the ziploc top.  I headed out on my 16.5 mile bike and once settled in I pulled out the beans and carefully ate them while I rode.  The ride was AWESOME!  Without question I prefer biking to running any time.  The course was right up my alley.  Hilly.  I.love.hills. on my bike.  Twisted?  Perhaps.  But I love them.  I passed at LEAST 20 people in the first 2 miles.  Cranking. I passed the next group of people on this long not-so-gradual climb.   I was the leader of the back of the packers   I did, however, have a bit of a panic about 9 or 10 miles in.  There was a turn that was marked, but not manned (they had volunteers at nearly every turn - and police at all the dangerous trafficky places).  I had just passed 3 women on another up hill right at that turn.  As I cruised along I couldn't see anyone behind me in my mirror.  And I couldn't see anyone in front of me either.  I was as sure as I could possibly be that I hadn't taken a wrong turn, but... 

Did I mention how beautiful it was?  Gorgeous route.  I enjoyed the ride and figured if I *was* off track it was too late to do anything about it so I might as well press on.  Eventually I saw orange shirted volunteers ahead <phew> I passed several more people and was feeling GREAT!  As the bike route gets near it's end, it merges with the run route.  I was biking towards transition as people were running the final 5K.  I looked for Heather (who of course was WAY ahead of me) but didn't see her.

Back into transition, change shoes, ditch the jacket, helmet, gloves and glasses (um, naturally) and grab the water bottle belt.  Ride time 1:10:56






Back out onto the run course for the last 5K.

But first, another pit stop, 'cause that's how I roll 

My legs were like rubberbands.  ack.  It was really hard going from bike to run.  The course starts off downhill slightly so I started my mind games immediately.  Run the downhill then walk if you need to.  No walking yet, run to the firehydrant.  Run to that next street sign.  Run to the corner. The course does loop back on itself for a short time.  Heather passed me when I was at about 3/4 mile, which would have been about mile 2.5 for her.  Then I saw some bikes pass me -  there were still a bunch of people who hadn't finished the bike and I was nearly 2 miles into my run  I'm not LAST  I ran the first 2 miles and felt like my pace was sluggish.  I thought it must look like I was running in place   After passing mile marker #2, my right hamstring was speaking very loudly to me.   Tight.  Very, very tight.  I was doing well - I was going to finish, and I wasn't going to be last.  No need to injure myself.  I took 3 short walk breaks in mile 3, running the last 4/10ths or so to the finish line. Second 5K time: 35:55 (which includes the 2nd pee break) Overall official time (including transitions) 2:22:51.  Better than my estimated 2:30:00 






I collected my medal and had my free beer  There was free massage as well, but the line was really long.  We didn't stick around for that.  There was a bit of a communication breakdown (as in I clearly didn't spell things out properly!) and Stephen had put my bag that I had asked him to hold for me back in the car - which was NOT near the finish.  My jacket, flip flops, face wipes (omg I was a SALT LICK!) - all the post-race stuff I wanted was in that bag.  Ah well - the best laid plans 






It was SO much fun.  I absolutely loved it.  Heather and I are looking at another one at the end of August.  The distances are slightly different, so I won't be able to do a true comparison on improvement over the summer but it's a women's only event sponsored by Dooney and Bourke, so maybe, just maybe, we'll get some great race swag!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Nancy - LOVE the report! I think its great that you're planning another dual already! 

Hope everyone is having a great week!

So - on Friday I could do with your good thoughts, pixie dust, well wishes - what ever you can throw my way!

Remember a while ago - maybe a year or so - when I had the lump in my breast that I got checked out and the doctor said it was nothing. Well its still there so I went back to the doctor because it has started to feel a little sore. He is still 99.99% convinced that its nothing serious but because of where it is and the soreness he wants me to get it checked out, so on Friday I have a hospital appointment for a scan and a biopsy to confirm that it is indeed nothing.

Now I don't think its anything serious, but at times like this your mind does wander, so any good thoughts you can throw my way would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks guys


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Absolutely Kelly! 

and you're right.  Mind wandering is the WORST!  Stephen always says why bother worrying until you know whether or not there is something to worry about!  Easier said than done for me


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Nancy!  LOVED the report!  Loved it!  And well done on each leg!  WOW.

But by FAR the most impressive part...

Really, only TWO pee breaks?  In over two hours?  AMAZING!  

I would love to do a duo (and another tri) but I have so much anxiety about my biking.  It kills my groove.  I am uncomfortable and slow and I *know* I am working harder than I need to.  I need some technical instruction on my bike.

Kelly--of course.    I had my biopsy last August if you recall, so I know the stress around it (same situation...we were sure it was nothing, but still...).  It's a good excuse to take a couple of days for yourself.  

EE--post often, please!  So glad that you are already there and loving it!


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Oh my goodness - who would have ever thought that I would LOVE the duathlon so much!  My freak-outs, while understandable as a newbie, were completely unwarrented.
> 
> I'll give a more thorough race report a little later but I just wanted to say thanks for the well wishes and support.
> 
> AND.... I wanted to announce....<ahem> ....I was nominated for a Connecticut High School Musical Theatre Award in the costume catagory   I was floored.  Completely.  It is such a huge honor just to be nominated.  And <blush> Costumes was the ONLY nomination our show got.  Which says a TON about the competition because our show was amazing and the SETS were outta this world!*



*OMG on the award nomination!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Lovely Nancy.    Yeah!!!!  

And the bold - how I loved the bold.    EDIT: you can't see my bold.  The that I would love the duathlon so much line!!!!



AKASnowWhite said:


> Is it wrong that I'm already scoping out my next Du?



No.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Happy Anniversary Kat
> :



Yes - Happy Anniversary to you and the Mr, Kat!  



adsrtw said:


> Well it is such a nice day, I think I will pack up the kids and head southeast to Florida.



  Well you just do that Amiee!!!  

Hey wait you already did!!! 

I can't believe I missed that Amy was there.  I saw that on facebook and sighed very loudly.  That would have been funny if I just bumped into her.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> here it is.  The long awaited race report.
> 
> As you know, I participated in the Ten Penny Ale Shamrock Duathlon on Sunday morning.  I was, in my opinion, under-trained and over-fed. Well maybe in your head but on the overfed - you don't look it in the miniscule photos.   But, I was doing it and that was that  .Look at the feisty Nancy!!!
> 
> Saturday my friend Heather (the bully I LOVE Heather!!!!who made me do this thing ) and I went to "packet pick up".  Let me tell you, Goddesses, it was NOT like the Princess Expo, that's for sure  It was in the bike shop that is the sponsor of the event.  A small folding table set up with 3 workers who were processing people.  I asked how many participants they had and they indicated they were expecting about 500.  It took all of 30 seconds. Yeah!!!! Show my id, get my t-shirt and envelope with my bib and bike tag in it.  Done.  No crowds of people, no vendors, no champagne  no shennigans Oh NO - I'm sad  Very anti-climactic for me!
> 
> After picking up our race info, Heather drove me to where the race starts.  There were people there setting up the transition area, etc. and there was a teeny tiny little row of porta potties.  Maybe 10 or 12? 10 or 12 for Ms. Pee Potty - what a suspenseful novel this race report is!   Then we drove the 5K course.  Nice.  It was thru pretty little residential neighborhoods of well-groomed houses. Not flat, but not truly hilly either.  Just knowing a little bit of what to expect, I felt much better about the whole thing after that.  I SO get that.  Even though I don't race.
> 
> Saturday was, naturally, insane for me.  It's *always* something around here.  Always.  So, at 8:15 pm when we hadn't yet eaten dinner AND I had no PLAN for dinner we ended up going to our favorite local pizza place where I had spaghetti and sausage.  Yum.  But salty. Me, salt and hydrating.  I bet you can guess where this is going  Oh yes.
> 
> I slept fairly well Saturday night and was up at 5:00 am.  Sure beats the 3:00 am wakeup call for the Princess I guess so!!!! Stephen and I were out the door at 6:00 and on our way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I met up with Heather in the parking lot.  We got our bikes & gear set up in transition and headed to the porta-potties.  Thru the line, back in line (well, *I* did anyway ) and then we wandered over to the start area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year they added a stand-alone 5K race to the day.  The 5K race and the Duathlon were run simultaneously, so the 5K runners and the Du-athletes were all lined up together at the start.  The gun sounded and we were off.  There was no timing mat at the start - all times are gun times, but with only 500ish people it probably only took 15-20 seconds to get across the start line.  Like *that* is going to make a big difference in my time   It does.  It does.  It makes 15-20 seconds.
> 
> I was determined to run MY race Oh look at fiery feisty Nancy!!!   and not get caught up in the excitement of the day.  I knew if I ran too fast on the first run I'd burn out.  And likely injure myself as well, since I haven't run a whole lot since the Princess.  The longest run I'd done was a 4 miler a week prior to the Du.  As I watch the sea of participants surge ahead of me, I saw a family with 2 young girls sitting on their lawn watching the event.  As I passed them I heard one little girl ask "why are there SLOW PEOPLE"  OMG.
> 
> I plodded along feeling like I was settling comfortably into my pace.  Mile marker 1 ahead.  My official time 9:54  right on target. YES!!!!!!!!!!!!  See me trying to look like I know anything.   I ran most of the rest of the first 5k with some other gal who was pacing the same as I was.  As we approached the 3 mile mark the course headed up a bit of a hill (cruel ) and I got ahead of her. And you probably could whoop her TSM a$$!  Of course, I then ditched it into the porta-potties because that's what I do  Oh Nancy!! The timing mat was at the entrance to transition, so my "pee break" is technically part of my 5K, not my transition time. Funny!!! First 5K time: 31:45



Love it.  But no teeny tiny pictures.  Come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> Into transition -*When I watch them on TV - me love me the transition!!!!  * drop water bottle belt, change shoes, put on my jacket (it was still rather chilly), helmet, gloves, sunglasses.  (because you KNOW I can't wear them when I'm running )  *I love it!!*
> 
> I had put a packet of Sports Beans in my back shirt pocket.  Pre-opened, with the ziploc top.  I headed out on my 16.5 mile bike and once settled in I pulled out the beans and carefully ate them while I rode.  The ride was AWESOME! *That's fantastic Nancy!!!!* Without question I prefer biking to running any time.  The course was right up my alley. *Yep.  * Hilly.  I.love.hills. on my bike.  Twisted? *Nope.  * Perhaps.  But I love them.  I passed at LEAST 20 people in the first 2 miles. *OMG, what a great feeling.  * Cranking. I passed the next group of people on this long not-so-gradual climb.   I was the leader of the back of the packers   I did, however, have a bit of a panic about 9 or 10 miles in.  There was a turn that was marked, but not manned (they had volunteers at nearly every turn - and police at all the dangerous trafficky places).  I had just passed 3 women on another up hill right at that turn.  As I cruised along I couldn't see anyone behind me in my mirror.  And I couldn't see anyone in front of me either.  I was as sure as I could possibly be that I hadn't taken a wrong turn, but... *Hmmmmm.  *
> 
> Did I mention how beautiful it was?  Gorgeous route.  I enjoyed the ride and figured if I *was* off track it was too late to do anything about it so I might as well press on.  Eventually I saw orange shirted volunteers ahead <phew> *Phew is right.  * I passed several more people and was feeling GREAT! *I love your enthusiasm Nancy.  Very happy for you.  * As the bike route gets near it's end, it merges with the run route.  I was biking towards transition as people were running the final 5K.  I looked for Heather (who of course was WAY ahead of me) but didn't see her.
> 
> Back into transition, change shoes, ditch the jacket, helmet, gloves and glasses (um, naturally) and grab the water bottle belt.  Ride time 1:10:56
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this the picture where you look like one skinny minnie?  *
> 
> Back out onto the run course for the last 5K.
> 
> But first, another pit stop, 'cause that's how I roll  *That's how she rolls.  I wish I rolled that way instead of sweating beyond sweating.  *
> 
> My legs were like rubberbands.  ack. *Oh boy.  Can feel it all.  * It was really hard going from bike to run.  The course starts off downhill slightly so I started my mind games immediately.  Run the downhill then walk if you need to.  No walking yet, run to the firehydrant.  Run to that next street sign.  Run to the corner. The course does loop back on itself for a short time.  Heather passed me when I was at about 3/4 mile, which would have been about mile 2.5 for her.  Then I saw some bikes pass me -  there were still a bunch of people who hadn't finished the bike and I was nearly 2 miles into my run  *That is a yeah!!!!!!!!!!!* I'm not LAST  *Of course you're not ding dong.  * I ran the first 2 miles and felt like my pace was sluggish.  I thought it must look like I was running in place   After passing mile marker #2, my right hamstring was speaking very loudly to me.   Tight.  Very, very tight.  I was doing well - I was going to finish, and I wasn't going to be last.  No need to injure myself.  I took 3 short walk breaks in mile 3, running the last 4/10ths or so to the finish line. Second 5K time: 35:55 (which includes the 2nd pee break) Overall official time (including transitions) 2:22:51.  Better than my estimated 2:30:00 *FANTASTIC NANCY!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I collected my medal  *Nice bling.  *and had my free beer  There was free massage as well, but the line was really long.  We didn't stick around for that.  There was a bit of a communication breakdown  *Is it wrong that I chuckled over a man/woman thing here!!!!*(as in I clearly didn't spell things out properly!) and Stephen had put my bag that I had asked him to hold for me back in the car - which was NOT near the finish.  My jacket, flip flops, face wipes (omg I was a SALT LICK!) - all the post-race stuff I wanted was in that bag.  Ah well - the best laid plans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was SO much fun. *Sighing, so happy - was thinking of you.  * I absolutely loved it.  Heather and I are looking at another one at the end of August. *Yes Lisa gets another race report.  * The distances are slightly different, so I won't be able to do a true comparison on improvement over the summer but it's a women's only event sponsored by Dooney and Bourke, so maybe, just maybe, we'll get some great race swag!



ADORED it Nancy!!!  So inpressed and proud of you.  Athletic superstar!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Nancy - LOVE the report! I think its great that you're planning another dual already!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!
> 
> So - on Friday I could do with your good thoughts, pixie dust, well wishes - what ever you can throw my way!
> 
> Remember a while ago - maybe a year or so - when I had the lump in my breast that I got checked out and the doctor said it was nothing. Well its still there so I went back to the doctor because it has started to feel a little sore. He is still 99.99% convinced that its nothing serious but because of where it is and the soreness he wants me to get it checked out, so on Friday I have a hospital appointment for a scan and a biopsy to confirm that it is indeed nothing.
> 
> Now I don't think its anything serious, but at times like this your mind does wander, so any good thoughts you can throw my way would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks guys



Of course Kelly.   



AKASnowWhite said:


> Mind wandering is the WORST!  Stephen always says why bother worrying until you know whether or not there is something to worry about!  Easier said than done for me



Oh Lord - how I would LOVE to live in his head for a day.  Sighing.  Loudly.  



3DisneyKids said:


> Really, only TWO pee breaks?  In over two hours?  AMAZING!



Hey why don't you take a pee break yourself and give us that  stick update!!!! 

Or did I miss it?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*DING DONG  Did you call me Ding Dong? I think you did. 

Glad you loved my RR Lisa *




lisaviolet said:


> Hey why don't you take a pee break yourself and give us that  stick update!!!!
> 
> Or did I miss it?






*Hey Lisa.  Guess what.  I have MORE news to report.  Becca is officially a NUN!  

A Sound of Music nun that is.  She auditioned for a community theatre group's production and she was cast as a nun.  I am SO excited for her.  This is a HUGE step up from her high school drama club.

Whattya do with a problem like Maria? *


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> 
> Hey Lisa.  Guess what.  I have MORE news to report.  Becca is officially a NUN!
> 
> *


*

I almost passed out.    Why?  Because I don't have my glasses on and I thought I read, "Becca is officially a MUM".    *


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *DING DONG  Did you call me Ding Dong? I think you did.
> 
> Glad you loved my RR Lisa *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Lisa.  Guess what.  I have MORE news to report.  Becca is officially a NUN!
> 
> A Sound of Music nun that is.  She auditioned for a community theatre group's production and she was cast as a nun.  I am SO excited for her.  This is a HUGE step up from her high school drama club.
> 
> Whattya do with a problem like Maria? *



My dearest ding dong , 

THAT is beyond fantastic news.  

BEYOND

So happy for her.  

And for you too.  

Climb every mountain......


----------



## lisaviolet

I needed nature, sunshine (96 degrees ) and peace from WDW:














































And I got it!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not doing a trip report but I'm posting more pictures here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2727927


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> I almost passed out.    Why?  Because I don't have my glasses on and I thought I read, "Becca is officially a MUM".



*

No.  A delicate flower she is not 

A nun.  As in "Mother forgive me for I have sinned" (holds up car parts )

Lovely photos Lisa.  I know I've said this a zillion times (or more ) but I so, so envy your artistic eye!*


----------



## Ronda93

DIS

Nancy - wonderful race report. I'm afraid of jelly legs. It is some good looking bling. Nuns. Have we got nuns. Congratulations to Beca. Big deal.*

Kelly - will be thinking about you

Lisa - awesome pics. WDW/DVC can be such a tonic. Glad it was a good trip.*

EE - enjoying your FB updates. Looking forward to the "reveal" portion of your TR.*

It seems every day when we return to our room the storms are firing up at home. KC had tornado warnings yesterday. Good to see FB status of neighbors giving the all clear. No damage, but I expect Stretch is getting hoarse from replying to the thunder.*

Karen - hope you've been safe, too.*

Today it's the Eiffel Tower and a falafel place recommended by a Francophile friend.*

Ronda


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Nancy!  GREAT RR!!!!

What kind of bike do you have, it's pretty!  Nice color.

And yes, Lisa, she IS skinny.  

Ronda - loving trip updates, especially on FB!!!

Kelly - good thoughts, of course!!!

Kat - Happy Belated Anniversary!

EE - loving your updates, too!


----------



## adsrtw

TR Day 1 - Royal Pacific/Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure

We arrived in Orlando around 10:30 local time.  Believe it or not, I didn't even use the GPS to find my way.  It wasn't needed at all, lol.  We checked in to Royal Pacific and received our key cards and tickets.  Our room was in tower 1 on the 4th floor with an amazing view of IoA.  We decided to go to USO first and struck gold.  The park was empty (less than Disney after Labor Day).  We finished all the rides we wanted to go on within 2 hours and moved to IoA for lunch.  By the time we made it back to IoA, we were exhausted and ready for a nap (I only had about 5 hours of sleep and the kids had just a little more).  

The WWoHP was insanely well themed.  I felt like I was transported into the books.  We immediately headed for the Three Broomsticks line.  Our wait time was about 20 minutes from joining the line until we had our food.  Ryan and I had Shepherd's Pie with salad and Taylor went for Mac & Cheese.  Ryan tried the frozen butterbeer, I had the draught, and Taylor had lemonade.  The food was really good.  We walked around for a little bit and then headed back to the resort.

My wonderful kids allowed me to have an hour and a half nap before begging me to swim.  The pool is huge and also has a fountain area.  We played in the water for an hour or so and headed to dinner in DTD.

Dinner was at House of Blues.  Our server was adorable!  The kids ratted me out.  I had a Blue Moon with dinner and they decided to advise him that I had Blue Moon in the car too.  Ryan had Jambalya, I had a Salmon, crab, eggplant dinner, and Taylor had pasta and carrots.  It was fabulous.  At first, I was going to take the kids to a movie, but we were exhausted.  We went back to the resort and crashed.  I smuggled a drink from the pool bar and it was worth every penny (made friends with the bartender).  Needless to say, I had a very restful sleep. 

Well that's all I can do for now.  We are famished (skipped lunch, lol).


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy, Love Love Love your RR!!

Lisa, you take amazing pictures. Just Amazing.

Kelly, sending you hugs, love and good thoughts. 

EE, Have a great time.

Ronda, Just loving your updates also.

Ummm Goddess. The weekend is here... Its the start of the challange.
WHat will it be.....

YOu MUST POST


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi everyone!

Thank you all so much for your good thoughts, you guys rock 

E - I do remember you having your biopsy, I'd ask if it hurt but I think im better off not knowing!

EE - Love the trip report so far!

Lisa - Awesome photos as always!

So, the appointment today is at a specialist Breast Centre at the hospital where they do ALL of the tests - A one-stop shop if you will - and hopefully depending on the test you get your results on the same day. I've been told to allow 3 hours for tests and things, so hopefully I won't have to wait days for results!

Thanks again for the good thoughts


----------



## Ronda93

EE - great trip reporting! I haven't been to Universal for 10 years. Would love to try it next year with DN & DN. They'll be better riders then. I need to get caught up on the HP park, too. Congrats on the nap ; )

We are beginning our last day of vacation. The folds of our maps are about to give way. Yesterday was the Eiffel Tower, Arc de Triomphe, awesome lunch, window shopping, Shoah museum, NAP, picnic on the hotel bed and night views of Eiffel and Arc. Wonderful!

Ronda


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Just wanted to pop in and say the hospital went well! Had what felt like a million tests, flashed myself to a million different doctors but they are happy that the lump is nothing more than a harmless lymph gland 

Im feeling a bit bruised and battered and my chest is aching but Im happy!

Thanks for all your good thoughts guys


----------



## adsrtw

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say the hospital went well! Had what felt like a million tests, flashed myself to a million different doctors but they are happy that the lump is nothing more than a harmless lymph gland
> 
> Im feeling a bit bruised and battered and my chest is aching but Im happy!
> 
> Thanks for all your good thoughts guys



That's great news Kelly!


----------



## lisaviolet

]





DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say the hospital went well! Had what felt like a million tests, flashed myself to a million different doctors but they are happy that the lump is nothing more than a harmless lymph gland
> 
> Im feeling a bit bruised and battered and my chest is aching but Im happy!
> 
> Thanks for all your good thoughts guys



*Fantastic Kelly!!!!!!*

I was up very late and had you in my thoughts - calculating if you were off to your appointment.  So happy toi hear the good news.


----------



## adsrtw

We just had lunch at Whispering Canyon.  Love the menu changes!


----------



## HockeyKat

Kelly, that's great news!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

So glad to hear it, Kelly!  I've been thinking about you all day!


----------



## Ronda93

Great news, Kelly!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

So happy for you Kelly.. Great News. Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Heading up to the lake!  Will check in from there!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Rainy Day in Chi Town..
16 Years ago this weekend, DH took  me on our first day.


----------



## lisaviolet

Amiee - been following your vacation and LOVING IT.  

Ronda - been following your vacation and hating you.    Barely keeping my envy in check.  Can not wait to hear what you loved.  

To both of you just been too busy to get around to posting but loving both.  


Guys - okay - closing tomorrow.  My seller paid her entire 2011 taxes early- and forgot to tell her lawyer -  which drained us $$$ but other than that I hope things go well tomorrow.  I haven't set up cable or internet so who knows when I'll be on - but I do have a computer room right in the building plus a library card so shouldn't be long.  And it will depend on where I can get the NBA playoffs.  Kat, been so missing you and missing your take on the Stanley Cup.  It seems like just yesterday that I was reading an article on the first round - many questioning Luongo.  You know I haven't followed much or watched from have sincerely missed your take.  

Erika - was so looking forward to drunken sex lessons from the lake house.    Hope you're having fun.  

 to all.

Oh and weighed early down .1.


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy, how is Tyler doing?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HI All has anyone done their challange this weekend
I did 3 Miles on Friday and 2 today
But my day went down hill from there. 
I stubbed my toe and ripped my toenail off. So I don't know how I am going to run..Then we had the school pet for summer break, well the pet is now in heaven..


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Kelly* - I'm a little late here, but I am SO glad to hear your good news!

*Ronda* - welcome home.  I've loved your trip updates. Sounds like you had a great time!  Did you get your bourbon successfully delivered? 



lisaviolet said:


> Guys - okay - closing tomorrow.
> 
> *I've now got "Closing Time" by Semisonic running thru my head   Yay for new homes!  Yay for back in the city! *
> 
> Oh and weighed early down .1.



*and YAY! for the weight loss.  Because it *is* a loss after all *



lisaviolet said:


> Nancy, how is Tyler doing?



*Tyler.  Saturday was a day all about Tyler.  First was a Pancake Breakfast fundraiser (organized by one of Nate's best friends) at which they raised $3500 (yes, you read that right) followed by an Ultimate Frisbee Tournament (organized by another high school student) where they raised another $3000 for Tyler's medical expenses.  Impressive.  Very moving how the whole community has pulled together to support him and his family.

Anyway - about Ty.  He's improving ever so slowly.  He finally opened his eyes mid-week.  For the first time on Thursday they got him out of bed and into a chair for a while.  They removed his respirator over yesterday ...(he still has a feeding tube though) he says "hi", smiles, responds to simple requests, can snap his fingers & stick out his tongue . They are making him a custom-fit protective helmet that he'll need to wear while not in bed while his recovery continues.  Slow.  Very slow process.  But all indications are good at this point.  Only time will tell how the recovery will progress- but it's going to be a very, very long road.
*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> HI All has anyone done their challange this weekend
> I did 3 Miles on Friday and 2 today
> But my day went down hill from there.
> I stubbed my toe and ripped my toenail off. So I don't know how I am going to run..Then we had the school pet for summer break, well the pet is not in heaven..



*OOOOOWWWWWW!   I just cringed and heaved a little  Oh.My.God.  That's horrid.  HORRID.

And the pet? Oh my.  Oh my oh my.  Yes.  You have had one bad weekend. 

I remember having the preschool guniea pig here.  I was forever panicked that the cat would get it   And I do recall the lil' rodent dying on people several times over the years (different ones obviously ).  The teachers were always like "oh well.  It happens" and the poor moms were practically traumatized, afraid the whole world would think they were animal killers!  *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Ok.  I'm having issues with food & drink consumption.  So, I've formulated a plan*.

I'm going to play a little game with myself.  Every night I'm going to make a plan for the following day. The first day I complete the daily plan successfully I give myself a point. The second day I get 2 points, the 3rd day 3 and so forth.  If I fail to complete the plan on a given day, I get no points and while I don't lose accumulated points, I must start over again at 1 point for the next successful day.  AND.  If my plan for the day is "cheat day", no points are given 

Then - I'm going to make a list of things I want to buy, or do, or whatever...on which to "spend" my points.

Number one on my list right now is a pedicure.  I'm going to charge myself 15 points for that.  If I string together 5 successful days in a row I earn a pedicure.   OR, it could take a month if I only have one good day, then one bad day 

I need to do more strength work and less cardio - so I'll get bonus points for weekly strength work totals.  Of course, Stephen has offered to throw in bonus points for "extracurricular activities" 

Tomorrow the plan is to track calories on sparkpeople (setting myself a limit), no alcohol.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy, I am glad to hear that he is responding more. And that is awesome that they kids helped raise that money. Hows his mother, have you had a chance to talk with her, hows she holding up?

When is your awards night for your costume nomination?

back to work after 4 days off.


----------



## Ronda93

Lots to report.  Here are the first few days.

5/12 fly to Paris
Our flight left Kansas City late.  We made it to Chicago with little time to spare.  There was a woman on the jetway holding a sign with our names on it.  She shouted which way to go and we were off.  We rushed to the gate, got seated and they shut the door.  We both got some sleep during the flight.  

5/13
We arrived at Charles de Gaulle airport, printed some Euros and headed for the TGV train station.  Initially confused because two trains were listed on our track.  Made it on board with a few minutes to spare.  We got better at this!  The train is FAST  up to 200 mph.  We reached Aix-en-Provence in a few hours and Uncle Manfred was waiting to greet us.  His home is about 40 kilometers away and we set off.

Sue's Uncle Manfred's home - over the garage door is a large, ceramic cicada.  More on those later.






Dinner that evening was at one of his favorite restaurants in Lourmarin.  He is a well known diner.

Appetizer plate - 





We talked into the evening and went to bed.  His home has a guest suite upstairs.  We slept with the window open. 

View through the open window - 





5/14
I wanted to run.  Manfred took me along to the bakery so I could see the main roads.  We returned to his home and I ran some loops around Lauris.  Passed by a couple people several times.  They seemed puzzled by me.  After croissants for breakfast we went through the mountains to Apt.  We toured the market.  We saw wheels of cheese the size of spare tires, a great variety of local produce and products and lots of cicadas.  Not actual blaring cicadas, but ceramic ones, wax ones, soap ones.  The cicada is the state insect.  






Sue and Manfred - 





Ate at The Bamboothai near Luberon.  The restaurant is on the terrace behind Le Paradou.  This B&B is run by a couple that Manfred is friendly with.  The husband is German and the wife Thai.  She enjoys speaking English with Manfred.  The setting is beautiful.











When we returned to Lauris we toured the chalet.  The community maintains beautiful gardens here.  The building is used by artists.  We saw a wedding party leaving the church.  We strolled the narrow streets of the old part of town.  











Our next destination was the supermarket.  We picked out dinner stuff and Sue was delighted to find a dachshund in a shopping cart.  Lu-Lu was shopping in frozen foods!  Pictures were taken.  The product selection mimics Wal-mart - food, clothing and lawn chairs.  We had cassis sorbet for dessert.  I think thats the name of the fruit, a dark smooth skinned berry that made a deep purple sorbet.






5/15 Lauris
Today we traveled to Fontaine-de-Vaucluse.  Fontaine-de-Vaucluse ("spring of Vaucluse") is built around a spring in a valley at the foot of the Vaucluse Mountains.  It is the source of the River Sorgue.

The fountain, or spring, of Vaucluse, situated at the feet of a steep cliff 230 metres high, is the biggest spring in France. This village of 600 inhabitants was once called Vaucluse or the closed valley (Vallis Clausa in Latin) and it gave its name to the French department of Vaucluse. Following major discoveries from two cave dives performed by the Spelunking Society of Fontaine Vaucluse, two archaeological sites have produced more than 1600 antique coins from the first century BC to the 5th century AD.  

Gorgeous scenery and crystal clear, COLD water.  There were dachshunds here, too.  A pair!
















The River Sorgue divides and reconnects throughout the valley.  We went to L'Isle-sur-la-Sorgue  famous for antique shops and a lively weekend market.  We strolled and helped Manfred shop for a siphon bottle.  A friend in Germany wants Manfred to bring one when he visits soon.  Mission accomplished. We had foudue for lunch.

We continued on to Arles (?).  Strolled the art market.  Later dinner at Manfreds home and laundry as we prepare to continue the trip.

5/16 La Spezia
Our trip would continue on the train from Avignon and we saved today to tour the Palace of the Popes.  






Avignon became the residence of the Popes in 1309, when the Gascon Bertrand de Goth, as Pope Clement V, unwilling to face the violent chaos of Rome after his election (1305), moved the Papal Curia to Avignon, a period known as the Avignon Papacy. The site, on a natural rocky outcrop at the northern edge of Avignon, overlooking the river Rhône, was that of the old episcopal palace of the bishops of Avignon. 

The Palais was subsequently taken over by the Napoleonic French state for use as a military barracks and prison. Although it was further damaged by the military occupation, especially under the anti-clerical Third Republic, when the remaining interior woodwork was cleared away for use of the structure as a stables  the frescos were covered over and largely destroyed  ironically this ensured the shell of the building's physical survival. It was only vacated in 1906, when it became a national museum. It has been under virtually constant restoration ever since.  The majority of the Palais is now open to the public; it also houses a large convention centre and the archives of the département of Vaucluse.

We picked up some sandwiches for the train ride  our first food purchases  Manfred was very generous durning our stay.

Lots of trains today.  Four trains in all with the stations getting progressively smaller.  We finally reached La Spezia, Italy around 11:30 p.m.

5/17 La Spezia

Fixing my glasses with duct tape.  That's all I'm going to say about that.






Ronda got out early this morning and found an incredible chocolate filled croissant.  Other croissants could never live up to this croissant.  Today began a string of great breakfast buffets.  We ate well and headed for the train station.  The GPS app that I put on my phone worked well.  We can do wonders with a map if something tells us where we are!  The walk to the station was 20 minutes and we bought a ticket that would get us up and down the Cinque Terre line.  

The Cinque Terre is a rugged portion of coast on the Italian Riviera, to the west of the city of La Spezia. "The Five Lands" is composed of five villages: Monterosso al Mare, Vernazza, Corniglia, Manarola, and Riomaggiore. 

The Cinque Terre is noted for its beauty and every view was worthy of a postcard. Over centuries, people have carefully built terraces on the rugged, steep landscape right up to the cliffs that overlook the sea.  Paths, trains and boats connect the villages, and cars cannot reach them from the outside.

We took the train to the end, Monterosso al Mare.  We walked the village and checked out the beach.  After lunch we hit the trail to Vernazza.  It was amazing and beautiful.  Words really do fail to describe the constant beauty of the landscape.  The hike was invigorating.  Either straight up or straight down, it required concentration to place your feet.  There were places that if you fell from the trail the next stop would be the sea.  I understand why the crayon is Mediterrean Blue.































We took the train to Corniglia.  It does not sit at the waters edge.  There are steps leading to the village at the top of the cliff.  Theres a bus.  We were hard core and walked up.  Back the the train station and on to Manarola.  We had dinner here.  The setting sun made the colors deepen.  Again beautiful.  After returning to La Spezia, we retraced our path from the morning back to the hotel.  

5/18 Rome
We trained to Rome and took a taxi to our hotel.  It was right around the corner from the Vatican.  The traffic was a sight to behold.  Manfred warned us about it and he was right.  Cross with the light and even then be vigilant.  At red lights the scooters would weave to the front of the pack and then take off with a great buzz.  Lane markings are for informational purposes only.  The drivers must be used to it because we saw few damaged vehicles.  

We found dinner and strolled the neighborhood into the evening.  We walked the northern Vatican wall and found the lineup area for the Vatican musuem.

Tomorrow we go to the museum.

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Ronda! * What a FABULOUS TR!  The pictures are beautiful.  I love that you were "hardcore and walked up" 



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy, I am glad to hear that he is responding more. And that is awesome that they kids helped raise that money. Hows his mother, have you had a chance to talk with her, hows she holding up?
> 
> *Actually we're good friends with Dad & the boys. They got divorced a few years ago and I don't see his mom nearly as much anymore.*
> 
> When is your awards night for your costume nomination?



*Monday night.  So I'm planning on being ON PLAN all week so that 1) my dress fits better, 2) I feel better and 3) I can earn that pedicure 

Hope everyone is having a super Tuesday! *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

checking in real quick to say that my first day has, thus far, been a success


----------



## Ronda93

Nancy - I like your strategy.  Everyone has a personal currency.  

The bourbon made the trip safely and was well received.  

Sue headed back to work today.  I'm off until the 13th.  I have checked a few things off "the list of things Ronda needs to do to feel like she's using her sabbatical wisely".  

Some market scenes 

















Ronda


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Rhonda!!!!  I'm dying here!  GORGEOUS!!! AMAZING!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!  and the stuff other than the food looks great too!   Thank you so much for posting pics here and telling us all about your trip!  Really breathtaking. 

I'm here, I'm reading, just crazybusy and no time for rambling.


----------



## Ronda93

5/19 Rome
Most days of this trip we were up and out the door early to beat the crowds.  Making rope drop at the Vatican Musuem was easy.  We were right around the corner.  Crowds at many sites were huge.  For Ronda they were overwhelming at times.  Tour groups roving in packs of 20 or 30 can really clog up the works.  Early was the way to go.

The collections at the Vatican Museum are vast.  I liked Arnaldo Pomodoros Sphere Within Sphere in the courtyard.  Reminded me of the Illuminations Earth.  Except it doesnt open up.  And there are no fireworks.  And its shiny.  











We really like the mosiacs.

Asparagus?












The Sistine Chapel is the conclusion of the Vatican Museum tour.  No photos are allowed and we are rule followers.  A Japanese TV network paid for the restoration/cleaning of the chapel in the 90s and holds the rights.  I will link to someone elsess photo.  Look at the dark spot in the upper right corner of Final Judgement.  That spot was left uncleaned.  






Proving that some people are never happy I found this on wikipedia:

The colours, which now appear so fresh and spring-like with pale pink, apple green, vivid yellow and sky blue against a background of warm pearly grey, were so discoloured by candle smoke as to make the pictures seem almost monochrome. The restoration has removed the filter of grime to reveal the colours again.  However, the restoration was met with both praise and criticism. Critics assert that much original work by Michelangelo  in particular pentimenti, highlights and shadows, and other detailing painted a secco  was lost in the removal of various accretions.

The chapel itself was very crowded.  Sue and I listened to an audio tour from Rick Steves Europe while hanging out at the edge of the chapel.  The guards kept shushing people.  The crowd largely ignored the shushing.  Id compare the crowd to the exit shuffle after Wishes.  

After we left the musuem we went around the corner to check the line for St Peters Basilica.  Huge line.  Well come back tomorrow, thanks.






Outside the Vatical wall there were several artists working.






We returned to the hotel and relaunched for some outdoor sites.  

We took the subway and hit the Spanish Steps, Trevi Fountain, the Pantheon and Piazza Navona.






































Another dachshund sighting, but the owner was not very friendly.  






5/20 Rome
Rope drop at St Peters Basilica.  Again we used a Rick Steves audio tour.  Good stuff.  The Basilica is stunning just for its size.  The bronze work OVER the altar is seven stories high.  We took the steps to the top of the dome.  Just beautiful. 











Up in the dome










The steps





Swiss guard





Mobile Papal post office






More Roman siteseeing.  We went to the Colosseum, Palentine Hill and the Forum.  The colosseum is supposed to have lots of cats.  We saw one.  While the colosseum is huge and a marvel of engineering, nothing good happened there.  Brutal contests ending in death for someone or something just make me sad.  

















Tomorrow we head for Sorrento and Joe hurts his shoulder.

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Ronda*- the strategy seems to be working at the moment.  Of course, this is only day 2

LOVE the pictures.  Those beans are gorgeous!  I wish they looked that nice at the grocery store this morning 

*Karen* - how are you feeling?  Better I hope


----------



## AKASnowWhite

still "on".  Day 2 and I'm already taking it minute by minute, meal by meal. But dang it I must have that pedicure


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Nancy!  I AM feeling better!  WOOT!  I did 3 miles (intervals) today!!!  I still have a little pull in my left leg, that same older pain that must have been an injury I got early this spring, but it wasn't hurting too bad so I pushed through.  Dallas (ds) is running longer and farther as well!  I'm SO excited to run my first race with him at Disney.  

Rhonda!  OMG, where is rope drop and fastpass in Rome?!?!?  Holy cow, all those people!!!!!! *faints*  The architecture is just stunning, I was just talking with a friend about this today (she's been to Europe, I haven't...)


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda, No words for the picutres. Thank you for sharing. OMG 
I have one questions, on the first nights dinner plate, what was the spotted egg?????

Karen YAY 3 miles. Way to go.

Nancy, Love your system. You go girl.
At least your on the challange with me. 

As for me, still benched with my toe.. I did a DVD last night and I am going to try to elliptical tonight, in flip flops so we will see.

Have a great night all. Oh yes ate like a pig today too.

Alexa wants to post smiles.....


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy, Love your system. You go girl.
> At least your on the challange with me.
> 
> * I just finished tracking my food for today and I still have almost 300 calories left!  I probably will eat....something....but not 300 calories worth *
> 
> As for me, still benched with my toe.. I did a DVD last night and I am going to try to elliptical tonight, in flip flops so we will see.
> 
> *OW!  Hope that toe feels ok for you!*
> 
> Alexa wants to post smiles.....



Hi Alexa! 


*Karen* - glad to hear you are up and running again!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

oh and TORNADOS HERE!    Really.  We aren't accustomed to tornados in New England.  One touched down in Springfield, Mass - about 20 minutes from me!


----------



## Ronda93

Jo said:
			
		

> I have one questions, on the first nights dinner plate, what was the spotted egg?????



It's a quail egg.  I don't know if they are pen raised or if someone raids wild nests.  It had been hardboiled.  Tasted just like chicken ; )

5/21 Sorrento
Today was the train to Sorrento.  We left Rome, changed trains in Naples and arrived in the afternoon.  The plan today is to do laundry  the hotel had self serve laundry - and enjoy some down time.  We knew the hotel had a shuttle, but they did not pick up at the train station in the afternoon.  There was another meeting place in town, but we didnt know EXACTLY where.  We got a cab at the train station and held on.  The switchbacks and hill hugging roads lead to our hotel on a hillside above the Mediterranean.  There were lots of olive trees, some grapes and a bunch of lemon trees.  

The olive trees had bundled/wrapped nets suspended between them.  At the harvest the nets are spread out to catch the olives.  The lemon trees were covered with nets to keep the birds from the fruit.  

I wandered up to the lobby and watched the arrival of three couples from the northeast US.  All around 70, maybe 75 years old, they had arrived by car.  The walls in this place, really all the hotels on this trip, were THIN.  Very.  I returned to our room and heard two of the couples arrive on our hallway.  I think there was some hearing loss in the group as they spoke loudly and clearly.  A few minutes later one of the guys arrived there was discussion about Joe.  He had fallen and was hurt.  Joes hurt.  I heard that phrase a dozen times.  Joes hurt.  There were a lot of Oh, my God"s too.

Further eavesdropping revealed that he was going to the hospital in a hotel car.  One of the women was going to accompany Joe and Joes wife.  The conversation was nearly comic as the accompanying womans husband kept asking her if she wanted her tissues for the trip to the hospital.  There were discussions about his insurance card, too.

Hours later we heard them returning. 

5/22 Sorrento
At breakfast the next morning they were at a nearby table.  Joe had injured his shoulder in a fall.  I dont know if anything was broken.  One of their party was going over hospital paperwork at the table.  One woman asked Joes wife how SHE was, she responded that she was pissed.  

We were headed to Pompeii and got on the hotel shuttle to take us to the train station.  There must be some taxi driven prohibition on hotels servicing the train station in the afternoon.  They could pick up/drop off at the train station in the morning only.  Also on the shuttle were Joes wife and the other two guys.  The shuttle made an unscheduled stop at the hospital to drop them off.  Joe had been kept overnight.  

I dont think it was life threatening, but their trip was completely derailed.  All the discussion about his insurance was moot I think.  Everything I read leading up to our trip was that you are expected to pay NOW and get reimbursement from your insurance company later.  I felt so badly for all of them.  They were about my parents age and I could not help but project them into this situation.  

The train to Pompeii was uneventful.  The site was like a time capsule.  We all know the story of how Pompeii was covered after the eruption of Mount Vesuvius.  The site is huge.  The town had three ampitheatres  small, medium and large.  Every street had a bakery, restaurant, big homes, small homes.  











There was no staff inside the site.  They sold tickets and turned us loose.  The joint was essentially run by private tour guides.  I got yelled at by one for going on to the next room in a bath house.  Just because shes got a blob of 30 people doesnt mean Im going to wait for her speil  which I dont understand  to end.  I went around them.  She started yelling at about the queue.  I pretended to be German.  Sue tried to act like she didnt know me, but we were tethered together by our headphone wires ; )

I've titled this one "Riot at the *****house"





Yes, Pompeii had all the vices of a big city.  Apparently there was a lot to see in there as the tour traffic was backing up.  Seriously.  Googling will lead to some erotic images in mosiacs and frescoes.  The guides were fighting among themselves about whose group got to go through the 30" door next.  We worked our way down the left wall.  And went to the biggest bakery.

These are flour mills.





This is a street complete with crossing stones and wheel ruts.  They would flood/flush the streets.  The stones were so that the residents could cross the street.  The Romans had a standard for axle widths.  Every cart could fit around the stones.







We returned to Sorrento and walked the streets and shopped a little.  We picked up sandwiches for dinner and returned to the hotel.
















Tomorrow we take the night train from Rome to Paris.

Ronda


----------



## Ronda93

5/23 train
We took a train back to Rome.  The train station had a baggage check.  We dropped off our suitcases and hit the streets.  Took the subway to the Trastevere neighborhood.  There had been some rumbles of thunder and the sky opened.  We stopped at a gelato shop and had the deluge special.  It was good gelato, but 12 Euros?  Captive audience and we were dry.  Everything has its price.

Our train to Paris didn’t leave until 7:45.  We returned to the train station and had McDonald’s for dinner.  It was a place to sit and rest.  The train station had very few benches/chairs.  McDonald’s had a large upstairs dining area.  

I loved the train.  Everything in minature.  I asked the porter to make up our beds NOW.  It took him two minutes, tops.


























Ronda


----------



## Ronda93

Nancy - hold on to your hat!  We've got rumbles here tonight, but not expecting anything dangerous. Weather is wild lately.  

I've run a couple of times since we've gotten back.  Very hard.  Monday it was hot.  This morning was delightfully cool.  Three miles and it's wiping me out.  Getting some hip pain (gluteus medius) after two miles or so.  Might wait an extra day and run Saturday.  

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> She started yelling at about the queue.  I pretended to be German.  Sue tried to act like she didnt know me, but we were tethered together by our headphone wires ; )




* "I pretended to be German" *



Ronda93 said:


> Nancy - hold on to your hat!  We've got rumbles here tonight, but not expecting anything dangerous. Weather is wild lately.
> 
> *Nasty videos of tornados rather close to me.  No likey!  *
> 
> I've run a couple of times since we've gotten back.  Very hard.  Monday it was hot.  This morning was delightfully cool.  Three miles and it's wiping me out.  Getting some hip pain (gluteus medius) after two miles or so.  Might wait an extra day and run Saturday.



*I ran this morning.  It was SO humid.  Just suffocating. bleh.  Take care of that hip/glute!  You certainly don't want an injury!*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy, sorry for your weather, the storms have been Nuts
Stay safe.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

wow, really? 

Day 3.  I'm still on!  I came in 4 calories under my limit.  FOUR. Still under though


----------



## Ronda93

Nancy - under is under.  Way to go!  Is it a point a day for the pedicure?

Ronda


----------



## lisaviolet

*OMG!!!!!*

Ronda!!!!!!!!  What gorgeous pictures.  So jealous of EVERYTHING!!!

I'm at my building's computer lab right now and I'm in a rush.  Might not get internet until the fall iwth this here!!!

So will return and catch up on everyone's posts and especially stop and savour Ronda's TR.  What a treat that is - SO SIGHING.

Nancy - glad to hear Tyler is progressing.  And I almost started to cry with the money raised.  

Will catch up.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi Lisa 

Way to go Nancy
I have been bad this week, no realy work out, bad on eating, stress at work
Glad for the week to be over.. 10K on sunday, but I may drop down to the 5K I have to see how my toe is. Tonight it hurts


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Nancy - under is under.  Way to go!  Is it a point a day for the pedicure?
> 
> Ronda



*it was...and still is!  Day 4.  Harder today because I think my body is realizing that it's missing the sugar, alcohol and general junk that I had been eating.  But I managed to do a bit of mental wrestling with myself and the "ON" me won this round  Tomorrow we are going to a graduation party for our friends son who graduated from college.  I have to decide tonight exactly what my "plan" will be. I don't think it will be a strict calorie count tomorrow, but more of a one-burger-is-ok, but no sweets or alcohol kind of plan.  I need to be a bit flexible with myself, but not have a free for all.  hmmm....guess I'd better figure that out.*




lisaviolet said:


> *OMG!!!!!*
> 
> Ronda!!!!!!!!  What gorgeous pictures.  So jealous of EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> *I know!  And did you notice I didn't ask about the camera?   I've decided it's ME.  Not the equipment *
> I'm at my building's computer lab right now and I'm in a rush.  Might not get internet until the fall iwth this here!!!
> 
> *Computer Lab in the building? sweet!  Are you all settled in now?*
> 
> Nancy - glad to hear Tyler is progressing.  And I almost started to cry with the money raised.



*Baby steps Lisa.  It's all baby steps.  And how is YOUR recovery going?  And Nathan?  Everyone doing ok?*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> 10K on sunday, but I may drop down to the 5K I have to see how my toe is. Tonight it hurts



*ack.  The toe.  I can't tell you how weak of a stomach I have for things like that.    Look at you go. Racing on Sunday.  I'd be using that toe as an excuse not to run for MONTHS.  *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

RONDA!  Thank you so so so much for the TR and pics!  Incredible!  I am going to go back and re-read and look so I can savor it all.  Just trying to get caught up now.

Updates from here--

Kelly is totally fine, btw.  Pretty sure I gave you all an update last week.  It was only pain...and the pain wasn't associated with anything else, so we don't have any answers.  Could just be more cysts (which are painful and eventually need to be removed).  Or it could be scar tissue stretching as she grows (though she knows what that feels like and this was way worse).  We'll monitor for 6 weeks and see.

Week-end was good but BUSY.  7 games in total between the kids and we came away with 7 wins.  Fun!  

My little softball team that I coach played two great games--the first we blew out the other team something like 22-10.  And the second we beat the older girls, so that was a trip.  My team is all 4th graders and we beat the 5th/6th grade travel team.  They have major bragging rights now.

Riley had 3 LAX games and played his best of the season...scoring 2 and getting 4 assists.  

Cammie was back in the net today after being out of soccer for 3 weeks and was sluggish at first.  They won 5-3, and she let in 2 of the goals.  Doesn't sound like a big deal, but it is the most she has let in during a single game all year.  The first one she let in was AWFUL.  Totally her fault.  Fortunately, she redeemed herself in the last minute of the game with a huge save.

Now just catching up with work and getting ready for the week.  Last full week of school!  They go all this week and Monday and Tuesday of next week.  Can't come soon enough.  We are all SO done.  And you know how the last week of school is usually a blow off?  Um, not this year for Riley.  He has 4 exams and 2 papers due in the next 7 days, so we are out straight all week with school work and then all of the end of the year crap.


----------



## adsrtw

Just a quick pop in!  We are in the Chattanooga area stopping for the night.  Exhausted but had a great trip. I hope to have Day 2 & 3 details when we get home.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Taking a brief moment to pause from the chaos of my life and checking in! 

I'm down 3 pounds from last week   This was the *easy* weight, but heck  I'll take it.  I know it's going to get a bit more challenging from here on out, but I'm determined to shed this excess!

School is winding down here as well.  Four actual "school" days left, then Friday starts exams at the high school, with graduation set for Thursday June 16th.  Doesn't it seem like just yesterday I was all a hot mess because Seth was graduating?  Now it's Nate's turn.   Where does the time go? 

Tonight is the High School Musical Theatre awards gala.  It's a black tie event, so we need to get all fancied up.  After my bike ride this morning. I'm going to get that pedicure I earned.


----------



## adsrtw

TR Day 2 - IoA & Universal - Part 1

Since we were staying at Royal Pacific, we had early access to IoA for WWoHP.  We walked to the gates and made it just after opening (there was a mob of people heading there).  We booked it to Forbidden Journey.  We had maybe a 20 minute wait, but the queue is breath-taking.  I won't give any spoilers about it or the ride, but I will say - WOW!  Completely worth 3 times the wait we had.  After we rode FJ, I had to go on Dragon Challenge.  

I made a huge mistake that I will not repeat again.  Taylor is too short and Ryan didn't want to go upside down, so I let them to the exit and told them to wait for me.  The ride was a walk on, so it would only be 5 minutes max.  Like a fool, I neglected to walk them the entire way to the exit.  When they weren't waiting on me, I thought that maybe they were told they couldn't wait at the exit.  The first thing I did was look in child swap, then I went to the entrance of the ride.  Still no Ryan or Taylor.  I was freaking out because the crowd was increases as the clock moved.  I retraced the steps back to the exit, still no kiddos.  I started crying and freaking out.  An older lady on an ECV told me that she saw them moments ago and would have them stay if they came back her way.  Little did I know, but a groundskeeper had been working on some landscaping along a side concrete path near the exit.  This path emptied to the entrance of the ride, so basically, the kids took the very long way to the entrance and were waiting there.  Ryan saw me at through the bushes and I had a melt down.  The whole ordeal lasted maybe 20 minutes, but I was terrified.  Lesson learned - never again will we go to a park without 2 cell phones.

We decided to have a late breakfast instead of lunch that day because we wanted to try Three Broomsticks again.  I wish we would have waited for lunch.  It was more expensive than lunch and it didn't taste good (the food portions were no uniform either).  I will say that pumpkin juice is very good, but I had to have another butterbeer after.   We spent another hour or so in WWoHP and then moved on to other areas of the park.  Staying on property is awesome.  I love the unlimited front of the line access.  We rode all of the Dr. Seuss rides several times, along with other high wait time rides.  Later in the afternoon, we moved back to USO and rode some of our favorites.  The crowd on Thursday was higher than Wednesday, but I did notice several large groups of middle school / junior high kids (field trips??).  It would have been a wasted day without the front line access though.

It did feel odd being in a different theme park, but we enjoyed Universal and would go again.


----------



## adsrtw

TR Day 2, part 2 - Pop check in and the Blue Man Group

We left to check in at Pop around 4.  I have to admit, I was worried about staying at Pop.  The seas parted and those fears were squashed after my reservation was located.  I did online check in, but the agent couldn't locate me.  She ended up looking at all of the Smith's with a check in of my date and found that my name was spelt incorrectly.  No big deal.  She worked her magic and set us up for all 3 of our stays in the same room, on the first floor and not more than 20 feet from the pool.  Score!  The room was small, but it wasn't unbearable (my biggest fear).  I missed having a fridge, but I did manage to have ice cold beer.    Once the beer was iced and the car was unpacked, we showered and headed to Raglan Road for dinner before the BMG show. 

The kids had no idea that I snagged front row center tickets in February.  They were so excited when the usher showed us to our seat!  This was our third visit with BMG and it was so exhausting.  My arms and legs were so sore from dancing in my seat and fist pumping, lol.  They have changed the show slightly since we last saw them too.


----------



## adsrtw

TR Day 3 - Disney Day 1

Our Disney vacation was a room only on Thursday night, then DxDP from 5/27 - 6/4, followed by a room only on 6/4.  We kicked off our vacation with a trip to Chef Mickey's for breakfast.  The food was ok, but Taylor didn't really eat.  I wouldn't go there again, unless I couldn't get a ADR at Garden Grill.  The fab 5 came around and we were off to the Magic Kingdom.  

Ryan loves Space Mountain, so I usually let him right it over and over while Taylor and I hit Fantasyland.  Taylor and I made a b-line for Peter Pan, then went on Snow White, Pooh, and the Tea Cups before meeting back up with Ryan.  Ry was able to ride SM several times.  

We moved on to the Haunted Mansion.  Our plan was to see the interactive queue once and then use the regular queue.  I do like the additions, but wouldn't use it on a busy day.  It's easily skipable.  As we moved to Frontierland, the unthinkable happened.  The kids didn't want to ride Splash.  I even explained that it has a new lapbar.  No dice.  We picked up BTM fastpasses and headed to ride Pirates twice and the Jungle Cruise.  This was all before lunch on a very hot day.  I couldn't believe all of the goth kids decked out in all black.  They had to have been miserable.  

For lunch, we headed to Whispering Canyon by way of boat.  I was extremely ready for a nice wet margarita and Mustang Sally pulled through for me.  They have changed their menu around a bit and we were very pleased.  Ryan had a grilled trout salad and I had a Turkey sandwich with no mayo.  As with many of our dining experiences this trip, we skipped dessert.  The kids meals need to be updated across the board because Taylor had the same choices over and over.  We decided to skip out on the hottest part of the day by crashing and swimming.  

Dinner was Narcoossee's - WOW!  Ryan is a big time seafood lover and will order fish and shellfish over anything, but he is also aware of the price.  He had some sticker shock, but got over it quickly when I told him to order anything he wanted.  I knew that he wanted the whole lobster and he ended up ordering it and loving it.  We had a beautiful window view and our server was fabulous.  Our plan was to grab a boat to the MK for after dinner park touring, but a nasty storm squashed that.  The lightening was intense and lasted for a good portion of the night, so we just crashed at the room instead.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy thinking of you tonight

Amiee, love your TR, can't wait for more

I DNF yesterdays race, not due to my toe, but my running buddy got injured so I stuck with her. In the long run I bet my toe is happy. HA HA

I did 30 mins on elliptical today, first time in a long time 

Hows everyone doing on the challange? I am having a bit of a rocky start, but I am looking at a half in November.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Still doin' pretty well in my little world.   I've been very good about sticking to a plan.  That doesn't necessarily mean I've counted every calorie and passed up on some not-so-healthy foods (pizza slices last night) but it does mean that I knew these moments would arise, I expected them and I strategized on how to get thru them by enjoying myself responsibly.  Perhaps by the end of summer my shorts will actually fit *



adsrtw said:


> It did feel odd being in a different theme park, but we enjoyed Universal and would go again.



*We enjoyed Universal when we were there too!  Last time I was there was a little over 3 years ago.  To me, it the whole atmosphere/theming fell somewhere between Six Flags (lame) and Disney (awesome).  Like they *tried* but not hard enough   I'm looking forward to going back next April *



adsrtw said:


> For lunch, we headed to Whispering Canyon by way of boat.
> 
> *LOVE Whispering Canyon!  Never went there via boat before though.  I'm going to have to do that next time.*
> 
> Ryan is a big time seafood lover and will order fish and shellfish over anything, but he is also aware of the price.



*Both of those things are pretty remarkable for a young man!  I'm so glad he got to get what he wanted though - to me, that's so much of what vacation is about - doing all those things you don't do in "real" life.*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy thinking of you tonight
> 
> *Thanks.   Didn't win, but that doesn't bother me in the least.  It was truly an honor to be nominated in the first place.  The competition was rough.  Our tiny little low budget musical was up against schools who have budgets upwards of $100,000 for their productions.  Nothing like a little administrative support behind you *
> 
> I DNF yesterdays race, not due to my toe, but my running buddy got injured so I stuck with her. In the long run I bet my toe is happy. HA HA



*I bet your right about the toe! Sticking with an unjured friend was the better choice, IMO.  Perhaps if I was an elite runner who was likely to win the race & some sort of big prize $$ or such, I'd have a different opinion.  But like our shirts say "it's not about winning, it's about finishing - with a little help from my friends". *


----------



## adsrtw

I feel like I am a jockey sitting in the hot box pulling weight for a race.  Other areas of our league cancelled today.  Heat index is 105 now.  I'm miserably sweaty.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Stifling hot here as well - only to get worse over the course of the next few days.  We went out early for a bike ride and got that out of the way, thankfully.  I need to make sure I properly hydrate because tomorrow and Friday I'm going to be melting in the kitchen at work


----------



## AKASnowWhite

heeelllllooooooo????

Is there anybody out there ?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Im here, plodding along - busy busy busy and just trying to keep my head above water! 

I have a day off tomorrow, me, my mum, my aunt and my best friend are going to the Take That concert tomorrow


----------



## adsrtw

TR Day 4, Disney Day 2, part 1

We decided to get out early and enjoy AM EMH at AK.  We arrived shortly after rope drop and headed to Kilamanjaro Safaris.  After obtaining FP's, we walked on with a 5 minute wait.  The first ride was amazing - animals were all along the road.  Normally, we see the same critters, but we were able to see some that we don't remember from past trips.  By the time we were finished, our fast pass window was open, so we obtained another FP with an early return and used our FP's to ride again.

Kali River Rapids opened at 9, so we headed there after our second trip.  We were able to ride it twice by the time our next FP window opened.  I was desperate to ride Expedition Everest, but the kids refused, so I let them hand out in the gift shop while I rode single rider.   

The crowd level jumped dramatically, so we decided to hang out on the Jungle Trek until we were hungry.  Lunch was at Yak & Yeti.  Taylor had veggie low mein (yes, she finally ate more than 3 bites of food!).  Ryan had -


Wait for it!

Can you guess?

Yep, that's right.  Fish of some sort.   

- Ahi Tuna as an app and Seafood Curry as the entree.  I had the Lettuce Cups for an app and the Miso Salmon for entree.  All 3 of us really enjoyed our meals.  Oh I had a beer of some kind too.  As was the norm for most days, we skipped desserts.  

The park was very crowded, so we cashed in our last Safari fp's and headed back to the hotel for pool time and a nap.


----------



## satorifound

3DisneyKids said:


> Shoes fall into 4 categories:
> 
> Motion control - for those with severe overpronation
> Stability - for those with some overpronation or supination
> Neutral - for those with a well-balanced foot and stride
> Performance - for those who really need a light and fast shoe



When I was trying to do couch to 5K I bought a couple pair of shoes, but none of them was right.  I live in an area with NO shoe stores so I have to order online.  I get a lot of calf pain when I run, what shoe would help this?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*I'm holding steady myself here.  After a GREAT week last week, I'm in a lull. <grrr>   We have lots going on - in addition to all the usual chaos Nate is graduating on Thursday, which of course is a whole huge emotional thing for me  

This morning I'm making strawberry jam.  I have 2 huge flats of delicious native strawberries   I made strawberry shortcake the other night, yesterday was daquiri day  (both virgin & kicked up ) I just LOVE real berries!

Ronda, Paula, E, EE, Kat, Kelly, Lisa, Karen, Liz, Jo...hope you are all having a GREAT weekend


OH - and Lisa and Kelly - Happy Birthday to the Queen 


(yikes.  total torrential downpour outside.    Oh boy do I feel bad for all those folks doing the Calhoun Cancer Ride.  25/50/75 miles in the pouring rain.  Fun  *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi All, back from a long weekend in KY. I am not doing well on the running.
I did do 3 miles once over the weekend but thats it.

EE, loving your TR.

Happy Tuesday All

satorifound, I can not help you with the shoe, I can just say you need to go to a running store and get fitted. I did it and it was the best thing I ever did, now that I know what shoe to get I now order it online to save $$.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

OMG, I'm such a thread slacker!!! 

I had to go back and read the last page b/c I missed most of it!  Amiee, I'm LOVING your TR!!! 

Doing so-so on the challenge, but nothing is happening, so I'm getting pissed.  This is the story of my life, actually.  I work my **** off, eat well, and nothing happens.  I defy nature, basically.  

I can't seem to break the 30 minute/2.5 mile thing though.  I run about 2.3ish miles or so and it's around 30 minutes, and I'm done for.  This is intervals, I run .5 miles and then walk .25.  Anyway, a week or so ago I got to 3 miles/40 minutes, but then I was in pain and not able to run for about 5 days after that.  I'm not sure what my deal is (again, defying nature, I guess) but I can't seem to break past what I've been doing for MONTHS.  You would think I would get better?  Dallas (16 year old ds) has basically caught up to me in endurance and speed, and when we started back in December, he couldn't barely run a minute.  

So...it's frustrating.  

Other than that, just crazy busy with petsitting, summer fun, and planning our October trip!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Hi All, back from a long weekend in KY.
> 
> *Welcome home!   I went to KY once.  By accident   Stephen and I were in Nashville for a friends wedding and decided to "see the area". This was one of the times I actually enjoyed his "lets take this back road and see where we end up" travel adventure.  When we stopped for gas we found out we were in KY. (this is pre-GPS for me) we grabbed a map, took a quick look and went to Mammoth Caves.    Fun.*
> 
> 
> satorifound, I can not help you with the shoe, I can just say you need to go to a running store and get fitted. I did it and it was the best thing I ever did, now that I know what shoe to get I now order it online to save $$.



*so, so true.  I have to travel a minimum of 30 minutes to the nearest store where I can get properly fitted - but it is so worth it!*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I defy nature, basically.
> 
> 
> So...it's frustrating.
> 
> *yes.  I get that.  But, IMO, as long as you are fighting the fight then you are winning.*
> 
> Other than that, just crazy busy with petsitting, summer fun, and planning our October trip!



* for planning!  What have you planned thus far?



As for me - this week is crazier than usual.  Yesterday was one of those Monday's that give Monday a bad reputation.  It was one step forward two steps back all day.   Today is setting itself up to be much the same.  It's raining which has put the kabosh on my bike ride.  I have haircut and dentist appointments this morning, then I must get myself to Costco to do my shopping for Thursday nights graduation festivities. 

Oh, and of course, eat healthy, make good choices and try to get a workout in. *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

> yes. I get that. But, IMO, as long as you are fighting the fight then you are winning.



Nancy, I totally agree, I mean, what's the other option?   If I give up and don't do it, I will be unhealthy AND feel bad, so to me it's a no-brainer to just continue to be persistent! 

Hope your Tuesday is better than your Monday!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

RIGHT!  Like, I'm struggling so much now - imagine how it would be if I didn't exercise at all  Not a pretty thought 

Just finished my date with the TM.  I walked.  Briskly.  On a slight incline  Quick shower then go, go, go all day long!


----------



## Ronda93

Nancy - Good for you.  If I can keep just ONE thing working it helps so much.

Karen - you'll like this trick... you might use it already.  A string tripod.  Thread a bolt - nylon if you can find one - into the tripod socket.  Get a long length of cord - 6 feet or so.  Tie one end on the bolt and stand on the other one.  The little bit of tension when I pull up on the string gets me at least two stop in low light.  Saw a guy doing this in a Paris museum.  So simple.  Wouldn't work for fireworks, but I'll try it on my next castle shot.

Back to work after a month off.  No one messed with my stuff.  Good.  I am slowly remembering what I do for a living.

My hip continues to hurt.  I took a week off and tried to run Tuesday.  Pain after a mile.  It's better again today, but I can still feel _something_.  So more time off.  I tried swimming one day last week and will try it again tomorrow morning before work.  Swimming is usually just a survival thing.  We'll see how this goes.

I owe trip report for our days in Paris.  I like that, our days in Paris.  

We visited family in St Louis last weekend and shared just a few hundred of the 1,200 pics we came back with.  

I've been riding my bike to work.  That doesn't hurt.  

I know I gained a few pounds.  I'll have a precise number Friday - my weigh day.

We're trying to go to bed early tonight.  And this time, we mean it.

Ronda


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Rhonda, that sounds interesting!  I'm waffling about even bringing my tripod to WDW in October, I brought it last time, but it was a PAIN to lug around, even for an hour before Spectro/Wishes.   Then it broke and I went without, and used one of the trashcans for a tripod the following night!  Worked pretty well! 

3 miles today!  I had to slow down, do shorter intervals, and still had a little pain, but closer to soreness than I-must-stop-this-hurts-so-fracking-bad kind of pain.  

Day 2 of perfect foodles as well.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

quick fly by for me.  Graduation tonight!  It's just astounding to me that I will now have TWO kids that are done with high school.  Wowza. Talk about feelin' old!


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> quick fly by for me.  Graduation tonight!  It's just astounding to me that I will now have TWO kids that are done with high school.  Wowza. Talk about feelin' old!



Hope you have an amazing night Nancy.  Unreal, eh?  

Oh how I smiled and laughed.  Don't feel old Ms Nancy.  Though catch me in August when the wee niece gives birth.  My eldest will be thirty next year.  

Can you imagine if some major miracle happened - let's sdart with a male body part - and I was just starting?  

Wow I just made your wonderful, joyous, beautiful night all about me!!!!    

Here's to a great time for all  - and of course some "OMG" tears.....


----------



## lisaviolet

Down 1.5.  Loving the twice a month.  Hardly crosses my mind - the hatred of the scale I mean.

And while we're there. Another don't get scale nuts. One day this week Jean was six pounds up for no reason.  None. And that was from a midday original check so it's really like 8.  And it's not "really" there if you know what I mean.  I guess at our age hormones and the scale are crazy little partners.  

Karen - Hmmm.  First, I'm sorry.  I can't imagine how frustrating that all must be.  I have over forty but I hardly have any reason like you do.  I'm wondering out loud if you have any signs of PCOS (I might have the acronym wrong).  I have two friends that have had it for years and their metabolism is shot.  Anyway, I'm rambling - just wanted you to know that I can hear your frustration clearly.

Aniee and Ronda - I've read both of your TRs and have much to say but can't seem to settle down to do it.  I'm in my building's computer lab - excited not to have internet in my home home (unit) but have to learn how to relax like home here.  It's empty and homey so it's a LISA issue.


----------



## lisaviolet

Erika - I don't remember an orginal post about Kelly.  Maybe I missed it.  Hope things are good.    When is your next DVC trip?  Your F and W race?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Karen, I was stuck at 2 miles for months and months, I would post about it here, OMG 2 miles and I will hit a wall Yay on your 3

Nancy, Happy Graduation Night, you are not old.

Lisa, Yay on being down

Me OMG I can't even get on the scale, I am just in bad head space, not good runs. Just having issues with myself, I hope I can over come it soon


----------



## HockeyKat

Jo, I think the stress is getting you down.

I am plugging away.  2 miles tonight.  Shin was bothering me a bit earlier in the week so I skipped my Tues run and it seems okay now.  My shoes were getting old so I think that was a factor - was still in the same shoes as the Princess and I have done at least a long run almost much every week since.  

Btw, I read (and pretty much confirmed based on my shoes), that the standard 300ish miles that you can get out of running shoes is not as true for heavier runners.  

Hi Lisa!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Graduation was good.  Long, but nice.  Then we had a slew of family and friends over for a cookout.  I ate and drank WAY too much.  I was so insanely hungry by the time we ate that I simply inhaled everything tastey that was within my reach.  Now my stomach hurts  

I have a date with a wagon tomorrow


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Sorry about your shin Kat, my shoes are the same from the princess but I only have about 160 miles on them.

Nancy, I met the wagon today..  it says HI

2 miles in the books for this morning. Now I just have to keep it up
and yes I think I am letting the stress bring me way down, I have to fight it.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

GAH!  Why does technology hate me so!   I just hit *something* and lost my entire post. 

*Lisa *-  nice job on the loss!  How's the new house?  

*Jo* - I agree.  Stress can really mess with you. 

*Kat* - new shoes.  I need to be thinking about new shoes soon too.  Are you sticking with the same shoe?   

I had a pretty mediocre workout this morning.  It was pouring rain (now it's just a miserable cold mist) so no bike ride. I went to the gym for some quality time with the TM & strength work.  I ended up walking, not running as my hip has been bothering me a bit lately.  That, and I'm feeling sluggish and downright nasty after last nights food & booze fest


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Nancy, the food & booze fest sounds right up my alley!  Sorry you are feeling it this morning though.  

I did another 3 miles!    AND, my ds, Dallas, is doing so well, he ran next to me and totally kept up (I'm not sure if this is a good thing for him or a bad thing for my progress. LOL) but he's also losing weight like mad and I'm really proud of him.  I'm gearing up to register us for the 5K fun run on 10-1!  I'm making us matching shirts too...JUST what a 16 year old boy wants, to be twinkies with his mom!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I'm making us matching shirts too...JUST what a 16 year old boy wants, to be twinkies with his mom!



 Just don't make the shirts pink or he'll hate you forever 

VERY unmotivated.  The weather today is downright depressing.  And after all the work I did this week in preparation for last night's party I'm just simply out of steam.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

ooofff.

I just finished tracking my food for the day.

The good?  No alcohol. 

The bad? Leftover cake. and ice cream. 

The ugly?  significantly over my target calories for the day. 

The other good? I tracked them all.!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*WOW!  Am I ever impressed with myself 

I just finished tracking my food for the day.  I didn't "track-as-I-ate" which is my usual way, but instead I just now tracked everything for the whole day.  And I'm ONE SINGLE CALORIE over my target.  ONE! And that includes the two beers I had.

And I just did yoga.  I did one of the "on-demand" programs.  Awesome.  I'll definitely do that one again.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

talking to myself, but I'm ok with that 

Weighed in this morning, and after last weeks craziness I'm thrilled to say that I maintained.  Exactly the same. 

This morning is absolutely gorgeous here.  Cool, clear - simply a beautiful New England morning.  I'm headed out for a bike ride for the first time in well over a week!


----------



## HockeyKat

I'm here!  Reading but not always posting.  

Down about 5 lbs from last Monday so feeling okay.  Trying what D and I call the n=2 diet (meaning, taking different things from different "diets" and trying our own thing), and it seems to be working okay.  

Saturday was 10 hot and sweaty miles, followed by a few hours with running friends, and grocery shopping.  Yesterday was some clothes shopping -got a bunch of fun summer dresses, to which I am totally addicted lately.  

Our forecast for today is 94, then 97, 97, 95.  I think my short runs this week will be indoors.  

Also, I am meeting a craigslist guy at lunch to buy a GPS-enabled watch that will also work with my footpod.  Giving in.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Congrats on the 5 lbs Kat!  That's awsome!  I don't envy your heat at all. Running in that would just kill me.


----------



## Ronda93

I am so excited.  I'm going to run in the morning!  My hip feels normal.  It'll be a TM run so I can quit if it starts to feel wonky.  A couple of Saturdays ago it made a snapping sensation and hurt a lot.  I was at the apogee of my out and back route.  Made for a LONG WALK HOME.  

I'm hoping this has just been too much after a week of no running and a strange gait brought on my vacation shoes that aggravated the balance of things.  Yeah, that's what I'm going with.  

I have a PT appointment Thursday.  I had one for last Tuesday, but felt so much better on Monday that I cancelled it.  Mistake.  Now I'm keeping it no matter how it feels.  Still hoping someone can listen to my description and say, "oh, yeah, that's a strained gluteus medius.  rest is what you need." The appointment is at 7:00 A.M.  My kind of people!

Kat - I got the FR60 and have been getting used to it.  Picked up a gymboss timer to do the intervals.  Which GPS are you going with?

Nancy - good job maintaining through the celebration!  

E, EE, Amy, Lisa, Kelly, Meg, Karen, Jo, Paula, Liz - HEY!

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda, I got the 405.  Half price and like new.  The guy got it for an xmas present and had used it twice and didn't like it, so his loss is my gain.  

I liked the FR60 okay but really wanted the GPS after all.  I can still use the foot pod with the 405 and have the best of both worlds, and have both for almost $100 less than the price of the new 405 back when I bought the FR60.  

Sucks about the hip, I hope that it gets better soon.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Good luck with the run tomorrow Ronda!  Be nice to that hip 

Kat- I don't know very much about the Garmins.  What does this one do that your other didn't?

Tomorrow we're off to Hofstra for orientation.  Stephen and I are attending the Parents Orientation tomorrow, and Nate will be there Tues - Thurs.


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> Good luck with the run tomorrow Ronda!  Be nice to that hip
> 
> Kat- I don't know very much about the Garmins.  What does this one do that your other didn't?
> 
> Tomorrow we're off to Hofstra for orientation.  Stephen and I are attending the Parents Orientation tomorrow, and Nate will be there Tues - Thurs.



GPS, in a nutshell.  There are some other features but essentially it uses GPS to track your distance, pace, and will map your run so you can upload it to their website (and to other training logs like dailymile).  

You can also see your current pace, average pace per current lap (usually set to mile but you can adjust), and average pace per workout.   Really useful when you are trying to help set the pace for your group.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kat, Yay on the 5lbs, Great Job, and I love my Garmin, I have the 110

Nancy, Yay for no gain, not so bad.. I hope you enjoyed your bike ride

Ronda, How did your hip feel after the run, Glad you are keeping your apt. 

Karen, You are so ready for a 5K now, great job on the 3 miles 


I ran 2 on Friday and 4 on Satruday, nothing Sunday & Monday. I have to get back in the swing of things. UGG..

Have a great day all


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

HAPPY Summer Solstice!  


Nancy, I hope you had a nice ride!  Our weather is nasty here.  It's either raining like mad, or humid and disgusting.  There's no in between.  BUT...I'm not complaining, anything is better than winter!  

WTG Kat!  WOOT! (insert dancing banana here. LOL) I love my Garmin too, but I don't get to use it as often as I would like b/c I'm inside at the gym on a TM more often than outside.  

Thanks Jo!  I feel like we're ready, I feel like when October comes around we'll be over-ready, but I'm glad about that, I don't want to be too tired or worn out on our first day at the parks.  

Rhonda, I hope your run went well and without pain!! 

Speaking of that...today is 100 DAYS until our trip!!!! (again, resisting the urge to put a banana here)   This trip is a BIG deal, we haven't been anywhere since 2009 and that was only b/c of the grace of my IL's paying for our trip.  In fact, we've never been on a family trip alone and paid for it ourselves...our oldest is turning 17!  I feel like time is slipping away, so I'm bouncing off the walls for this trip to actually happen.  There's been lots of canceled trips, so this one finally happening is special.  It WILL happen! 

Oh, it was cute...
I was at the gym yesterday morning and I had just finished running.  I was all dripping with sweat, as usual, and wearing my Goddess shirt.  This older fellow walked by me and said "Are you the Head Goddess?!"    I just laughed and said NOT QUITE!  

Did 2/2 intervals yesterday and actually ended up with a better pace than normal?  Makes no sense to me, but I'll take it!  I have resisted short intervals for a while, thinking they would be annoying, but I seemed to extend my endurance and I wasn't hurting as much, so I may continue these for a while! 

Sorry, yammering on all about me.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Oh oh oh (I'll be like Nancy today and talk to myself) 

On Saturday I was invited to display/sell my photography (mostly my landscapes) at a fair!  It was the first time I had done something like this, it was fun and got lots of recognition and sold a few things.  Yours Truly:





I also won "best booth" b/c I had the prettiest booth! (DUH) 





Uh...hello, my name is Karen and I cannot stop talking about myself.


----------



## HockeyKat

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> WTG Kat!  WOOT! (insert dancing banana here. LOL) I love my Garmin too, but I don't get to use it as often as I would like b/c I'm inside at the gym on a TM more often than outside.
> 
> Oh, it was cute...
> I was at the gym yesterday morning and I had just finished running.  I was all dripping with sweat, as usual, and wearing my Goddess shirt.  This older fellow walked by me and said "Are you the Head Goddess?!"    I just laughed and said NOT QUITE!
> 
> Did 2/2 intervals yesterday and actually ended up with a better pace than normal?  Makes no sense to me, but I'll take it!  I have resisted short intervals for a while, thinking they would be annoying, but I seemed to extend my endurance and I wasn't hurting as much, so I may continue these for a while!
> 
> Sorry, yammering on all about me.



Thanks!

I use 1:1 intervals and love them.  In my experience, if you like intervals, you will actually go faster as you can run faster for shorter distances, recover, repeat.   It also uses different muscles so you are resting one set while using the other, resulting in overall less fatigue.  

My Garmin will work outdoors and indoors thanks to the footpod, but it might help if I remembered to bring it!!  I went to the gym at lunch and left the watch on my desk.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

OMG, how quickly things can change in a few hours...

apparently we aren't getting the money we were supposed to on our amended tax return and now I have to use ALL my saved Disney money on a vehicle (the only car we have is falling apart with no AC and windows that won't open).  There's really no way, aside from a miracle, that I can save the money back up in 100 days, so once again it looks like another failed trip.    I fracking give up.  

Kat, I think if I were outside I might like 1/1 as well, I did 2/2 b/c it's such a pain on a TM to keep changing the speed, it seemed to work well with 2/2.  Hopefully I can get outside soon and I'll try the 1/1.  Guess I'll have to find a race around here in the fall since we won't get to run at Disney.


----------



## HockeyKat

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> OMG, how quickly things can change in a few hours...
> 
> apparently we aren't getting the money we were supposed to on our amended tax return and now I have to use ALL my saved Disney money on a vehicle (the only car we have is falling apart with no AC and windows that won't open).  There's really no way, aside from a miracle, that I can save the money back up in 100 days, so once again it looks like another failed trip.    I fracking give up.
> 
> Kat, I think if I were outside I might like 1/1 as well, I did 2/2 b/c it's such a pain on a TM to keep changing the speed, it seemed to work well with 2/2.  Hopefully I can get outside soon and I'll try the 1/1.  Guess I'll have to find a race around here in the fall since we won't get to run at Disney.



That sucks!!  Sorry about your trip.

I do 1/1s on a treadmill.  It's like a game and makes the time go faster.   I also tend to go longer with the 1-more-interval thing... just one more....


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

HockeyKat said:


> GPS, in a nutshell.  There are some other features but essentially it uses GPS to track your distance, pace, and will map your run so you can upload it to their website (and to other training logs like dailymile).
> 
> You can also see your current pace, average pace per current lap (usually set to mile but you can adjust), and average pace per workout.   Really useful when you are trying to help set the pace for your group.



I'd love to see someone's map after walking at Disney for a week...I swear I put in more miles at Disney in one week, than I do a year at home!!  



> I have a PT appointment Thursday. I had one for last Tuesday, but felt so much better on Monday that I cancelled it. Mistake. Now I'm keeping it no matter how it feels. Still hoping someone can listen to my description and say, "oh, yeah, that's a strained gluteus medius. rest is what you need." The appointment is at 7:00 A.M. My kind of people!



Good luck with your appt and run!!  I was having horrible back pain (burning between shoulders from sitting for hours)....last week I bought a "girdle" type thing to wear under my clothes to try to look slimmer (kind of like SPANX, but for the upper-half of the body), and of all things, the back pain is all but gone!!  I'm thinking it might have been my sitting posture, and the suck-it-in thingy is helping me hold myself right.  

I get a "glitch" in my hip every-now-and-then, hopefully your problem is something temporary!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> My Garmin will work outdoors and indoors thanks to the footpod, but it might help if I remembered to bring it!!  I went to the gym at lunch and left the watch on my desk.



*Interesting.  Does the footpod work more like a pedometer in that case?  Because obviously the GPS will show you going nowhere! *



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> OMG, how quickly things can change in a few hours...



*OH NO!  Karen.  That stinks.


Hello Scrappy Tink.

I'm watching The Voice.  Anyone else watch it?

Kelly, Lisa, Ronda, Liz, Paula, Erika, EE, Jo....hi gals!
*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

OMG Seriously?  

Get the paddles!  Start CPR!  Our thread needs reviving!


----------



## HockeyKat

JUMP!  I'm here.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> *Interesting.  Does the footpod work more like a pedometer in that case?  Because obviously the GPS will show you going nowhere! *



You actually switch the watch over to non-GPS mode and it uses the foot pod instead, so yes, it works like a pedometer and tracks distance and steps taken (cadence).

When outdoors and using the GPS, it will still keep your cadence, and you can also use the GPS to calibrate it.  

I have been trying to keep track of cadence because my stride length could have also been a part of why I wound up with a stress fracture.  I am very long from waist to toe and have to be careful to take smaller steps (which translates into more steps per minute.   

Next, to figure out the HRM....


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Im here.....

I am totally claiming thread bankruptcy! But im back now, and I promise I will try to read back and catch up!

Nancy - How did the graduation go?

Kat - Its been a while but I saw the finale of CSI:NY! Im so glad they have renewed it, although with how it ended I can see why there may have been some doubt - it could have finished for good and that would have been a good place to leave it! Love Sela Wards character, and she is a great actress!

Lisa - Greys Anatomy!! Saw the finale of this too! Now I don't know if it was just me, but the final episode was just kind of...ok. It may be because all of the other finales have been WOW in your face! I don't know.

E - How is Kelly doing?

Its been manic busy at work, life in general is crazy (good, but crazy!) and Ive had a hard few weeks running, but Im back on track with that! Not long till the Race for Life!

EE, Jo, Meg, Paula, Karen, Ronda, Liz, Everyone - Hi!


----------



## adsrtw

Checking in!  It is tournament week for Ryan.  Our next game is Saturday.   I'm reviewing DVC points to see if I can pull off my dream vacation - pooling together my Grandparents surviving children, their kids, and their kids.  That would be 11 - 4 would need ECV's if we park tour.  I would pay for the rooms.


----------



## HockeyKat

DisneyGalUK said:


> Kat - Its been a while but I saw the finale of CSI:NY! Im so glad they have renewed it, although with how it ended I can see why there may have been some doubt - it could have finished for good and that would have been a good place to leave it! Love Sela Wards character, and she is a great actress!



I am definitely glad they renewed it too!  I think this season really got back to where it used to be - they went off the rails last season a bit.  

Sela Ward's character is awesome.  I was a bit put off at first because I liked Stella, but I like both the character and the actor better.   

Btw, it was far from definite that it was going to be renewed.  They weren't sure until way after the season finale was aired, let alone filmed. I guess CBS was waiting to see some final numbers on a few new shows to see if they would keep it on, so that's why the CSI folks did it that way, that you could still feel that there was closure in case it got cancelled.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi all My name is JO and I am bad thread friend, will you forgive me?

Anyone doing the summer challange? I wont talk about my eating but I did run 3 today. 

Happy FRIDAY!!!!

Any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Baby steps Lisa.  It's all baby steps.  And how is YOUR recovery going?  And Nathan?  Everyone doing ok?*
> ]



I don't think I ever answered this - I feel okay.  Sometimes tired in situations where I don't think I should be but with my mom's recovery being emotionally difficult who knows what is what.

I had a weird nephrologist's appointment.  He seemed to be hiding my newest creatinine levels and only giving me surgery - post and pre.  And I'm like I'm here for my latest (duh).  He says "oh it was just over a 100 but outside labs always read high up to ten points".  They didn't want me to leave the hospital over a 100.  So ?????.  He says it's normal. But it's up since the hospital.    So ?????.  (Erika our levels are not US figures so this will make no sense).  So what do I get out of all that besides  - well since the surgeon totally lied on my write up - am guessing that they are under huge pressure to be successful and that leads to some strange behaviour and (crap this keyboard is on francophone and I canèt - see that!!!!!!!!!! and I canèt change it!!! I"m sure everything is fine - I get new readings at six months.  

Nathan is beyond fantastic. BEYOND.    He helped moved us.  Looks like he found the fountain of youth.  He and I both commented that we were shocked that some recipients have to be on dialysis even after a transplant because some kidneys don't work right away.  Every appointment after I've been asked if he's on dialysis - so it clicked in.  Mine worked immediately and has been good ever since.  So happy for him and for his children especially.  So crossing my fingers.


----------



## Ronda93

It's time for the neighborhood association party. That means there's a porta-potty in my driveway.  Those things are surprisingly light.  We'll drag it around the corner for tomorrow's party.  Think dry thoughts people.

Ronda


----------



## lisaviolet

Place is small as he!! Nancy but loving it. Loving the computer lab in our maintenance/in our building.  Loving no internet at home home.  

Here's an example of my love of downtown - Jean got home last Friday around 11pm.  I said, "you want to go to The Taste of Little Italy (street party) b/c I think it's open until three.  

Sure!

And we walked there.  Enough said.


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda93 said:


> It's time for the neighborhood association party. That means there's a porta-potty in my driveway.  Those things are surprisingly light.  We'll drag it around the corner for tomorrow's party.  Think dry thoughts people.
> 
> Ronda



Fun!!!    The party I mean.


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Hi all My name is JO and I am bad thread friend, will you forgive me?



No!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> I am definitely glad they renewed it too!  I think this season really got back to where it used to be - they went off the rails last season a bit.
> 
> Sela Ward's character is awesome.  I was a bit put off at first because I liked Stella, but I like both the character and the actor better.
> 
> Btw, it was far from definite that it was going to be renewed.  They weren't sure until way after the season finale was aired, let alone filmed. I guess CBS was waiting to see some final numbers on a few new shows to see if they would keep it on, so that's why the CSI folks did it that way, that you could still feel that there was closure in case it got cancelled.



Hello.  Total crush on Ms. Sela since Sister`s Teddy.  

In fact, it`s a long standing joke that my father doesn`t get beautiful because I could never convince him that`s there`s pretty a la his Ms. Faith Hill and then there`s beautiful a la Sela Ward.  Oh, Teddy and George Clooney - holy flippin chemistry there.  I still remember when he spun around in his chair in his first scene.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

If it doesn't stop raining soon I'm going to build an ark.  This is just getting to be ridiculous!

*Kelly* - graduation was really nice.  I have some good pictures - I'll post later this weekend.

*Lisa *- So glad that Nathan is doing so great!  I remember when my mother had a kidney removed - it took her a while to adjust to having just one, even though the one remaining was working perfectly.  And really - it's not like you've been completely resting since the surgery! Are you loving the new home?

Another busy weekend for me.  Road trip to Vermont tomorrow with a trailer full of goats.  Yep.  80% chance of rain.  It could get messy


----------



## lisaviolet

Kat!  Thought of you all week as I`m in HGTV he!!.  Totally.  I only ordered basic cable - first level of cable.  So no HGTV - no CNN - no TLC - No Slice (Canadian version of hmmmm - life channel or something) no AMC when Mad Men returns.  But I do have my Chelsea.  I ADORE Chelsea Lately and adore Ms. Handler.  

But I did it because before Jean I had no cable in my apartment and loved it - so compromise.  

And there is a TV in one of the sister buildings that I can watch.  We watched the entire NBA finals on it because we had none.  

Speaking of NBA - draft night last night - LOVE it.  You should see me I get my page all set up and waiting and when Stern says `we have a trade`THE EXCITEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The fourth pick was from TO (Toronto) and Jeanès (frigginè french keyboard) brother used to coach him.  And another made the first round as well.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Lisa *- So glad that Nathan is doing so great!  I remember when my mother had a kidney removed - it took her a while to adjust to having just one, even though the one remaining was working perfectly.  And really - it's not like you've been completely resting since the surgery! Are you loving the new home?
> 
> Another busy weekend for me.  Road trip to Vermont tomorrow with a trailer full of goats.  Yep.  80% chance of rain.  It could get messy



OMG.  You`re like this crazy crazy little girl.    You`re just getting around to sharing that with me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

I `know I know.  NOt everyone is like me and puts there entire private stuff out there.  WTH Nancy.  Was she ill (I have no question mark)..you know you don't have to answer that - i'm just nosy and like the curious Cutie.  We're like kidney central, eh?  Holy cow.


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> Another busy weekend for me.  Road trip to Vermont tomorrow with a trailer full of goats.  Yep.  80% chance of rain.  It could get messy


----------



## lisaviolet

Kelly - I laughed because I couldn`t even remember the finale.    I had to think about it.  But that George finale STILL haunts me today.  I weeped and bawled and weeped and bawled.  The SHOCK of it all.  I still can`t believe how friggin`SMART of them it was.  I remember trying to scream it`s George and nothing coming out.  

Yes it was a TV show.    Nothing got me like that one except Six Feet Under.  Did you finish itÉ (crap accent crap) WHere are youÉ  with SFU

Oh I do enjoy Derek and Meredith because I do think they are such different thinkers and I find that fascinating at times.  What is rightÉ  What is wrong Does anyone really know what they would do


----------



## lisaviolet

Karen - I`m so incredibly sorry.  I can only imagine your frustration.  I have cancelled trips as well - you did the right thing.  I know that statement doesn`t lessen your sadness and frustration.  I know.


----------



## lisaviolet

Jo - my weighing in every two weeks and swearing at you each and every time is my throw in ring for your summer challenge.  So  and


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning from St. Wendel.  Tournament game 8 for Ryan.  I'm waiting for the ghosts to walk out if the corn to start playing with the boys.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> OMG.  You`re like this crazy crazy little girl.    You`re just getting around to sharing that with me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I `know I know.  NOt everyone is like me and puts there entire private stuff out there.  WTH Nancy.  Was she ill (I have no question mark)..you know you don't have to answer that - i'm just nosy and like the curious Cutie.  We're like kidney central, eh?  Holy cow.



I'm sorry Lisa  The french keyboard is cracking me up  I know it's frustrating you, but it's like "whilst" and "colour" for Kelly 

Seriously - I never told you that my mother had a kidney removed?  Really?  She did. Probably about 10 years ago. It was "diseased".  She had suffered from some pretty significant kidney stones, and had some blockages that needed ultrasonic "blasting". She really kept things hush hush at the time because she was big in the real estate business and had some HUGE housing development projects going on at the time.  Naturally she didn't want word getting out that she was "ill".  It wasn't cancerous - but what it actually was quite honestly I'm not positive.  But out it came.  

Her remaining kidney functions great!  But it took several months before she was back on track completely.  Now?  gosh.  I rarely even remember that she had one removed.  Picture of perfect health.  She says she's going to live to be 107.  I say good luck to my sister - because she's who Mom will be living with


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, so glad that Nathan is doing so well. 
And you must must must weigh in every two week

Hear that Goddess. Step up to the challange. How are you doing? its been about 4 weeks now. 8 weeks to go.

I ran 3 on Friday, 
I did Jillian 30 day shread level 2 on Saturday and let me just say OMG if I could do that every day I would be so skinny. 
Off to run 4 but I am so not feeling it. 

Ronda, did the rain stay away? I hope you had a good party

Nancy, good luck on that road trip with the goats.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Jo*- our goat event was definitely fun!  The real rain held off until after we got home and then it downpoured!  

I took a sneak peek at the scale and am hoping for post-pizza bloat.  Tomorrow is my true weigh in, so we'll see what kind of damage I did this week.  My schedule was wonky with college orientation, early work days, goat shows - so my food was waaaaay off and my workouts extremely limited.  OH!  And add in the bike incident (which btw hasn't been fixed yet- I'm still waiting on my new tire).  Yeah - I'm a hot mess right now.


----------



## HockeyKat

Nancy, goat event makes me laugh.  No idea why.   I wish I lived closer, though, cuz mmmmm goat cheese.  

Hi Lisa!!  Glad you are enjoying downtown and hope that you continue to recover well.  Awesome news about Nathan.  

Jo, I am definitely in on the challenge.   I have been back on plan for 2 weeks now and am actually looking forward to weighing in tomorrow.  

I have a short-term goal of about 15-20 lbs for Labor Day (when we leave for WDW), and a long-term goal of 35+ for February of 2011.    I would also like to be running under a 12mm consistently for my short runs by September. 

If I make my Feb goal, I will be running my first *gulp* full marathon on Feb 12th, the Donna 26.2 breast cancer marathon.   It has an easy out to drop back to the half if I don't reach my goals.    


Yesterday was 10 hot and sweaty miles.   The 13mm group that I help to lead split into 13mm and 12:30mm on the turnaround of the out-and-back, and I went with the 12:30s.  It looks like this will be a perm split and I will be in that group rather than 13.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I'm back on track today!  Thank goodness.  I was careenning out of control for a while there

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start


----------



## Ronda93

Whew!  The block party Saturday night was a huge success, she says modestly.  Rain Saturday morning ended by 10:00 and clouds kept things kind of cool.  By the time the monster moonwalk was being set up it was sunny and mid-80s.  No rain for the event.  Food was about right.  Ran out of hotdogs, but not until the end.  Food is always a guessing game.  

A neighbor hustled local businesses and came up with lots and lots of great attendance prizes.  One local restaurant that opened in May gave a free lunch flyer to every household.  

We had about 200 attend.  At one point I looked down the street and saw 10-15 little people bouncing in the Whacky Shack and smiled.  The balloon twister made some great Spidermen and flamingos.  The fire truck is always a hit.  The porta potty disappeared from our driveway sometime Monday.  All is good.  

I say this is my last year, but the success is a high and I'll probably keep it up.

Kat - GREAT news on the move to 12:30.  Are you using a 1:1?

Nancy - love hearing about goats.  Did I mention rounding up cows when we visited my folks a couple of weeks ago?  

Lisa - great news about Nathan.  

I've seen the PT for my hip pain.  It's muscle and not joint, which makes me happy.  I can do 2 miles and then it begins to make itself known.  I have a session this morning.  She's got me doing exercises and told me to run but STOP if it hurts.  I want to be a good patient.  I do.

Sue's laptop has a bad hard drive and is rebooting for the umpteenth time as I try to use the recovery partition to rebuild it.  A new drive isn't that expensive, but I do hope this works for a while.  I don't know much about hardware.  It seems if Windows knows there's a bad spot on the drive it can work around it.  Kind of like knowing about the pothole at Cherry and 74th ; )

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda93 said:


> Kat - GREAT news on the move to 12:30.  Are you using a 1:1?



Yay on the block party!!  Sounds like a great time.

We are doing 1:30/1.  This week is an "off" week thanks to the new Galloway rules, so we are doing 6 miles with the 2nd mile as a "magic mile".


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Oh holy hell.  I just lost a HUGE post. That aggrevates me to no end. 

Later.  I don't have the patience at the moment.


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda93 said:


> Whew!  The block party Saturday night was a huge success, she says modestly.  Rain Saturday morning ended by 10:00 and clouds kept things kind of cool.  By the time the monster moonwalk was being set up it was sunny and mid-80s.  No rain for the event.  Food was about right.  Ran out of hotdogs, but not until the end.  Food is always a guessing game.
> 
> A neighbor hustled local businesses and came up with lots and lots of great attendance prizes.  One local restaurant that opened in May gave a free lunch flyer to every household.
> 
> We had about 200 attend.  At one point I looked down the street and saw 10-15 little people bouncing in the Whacky Shack and smiled.  The balloon twister made some great Spidermen and flamingos.  The fire truck is always a hit.  The porta potty disappeared from our driveway sometime Monday.  All is good.
> 
> I say this is my last year, but the success is a high and I'll probably keep it up.



Hello!  Pictures please.  Wacky Shack especially.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> Oh holy hell.  I just lost a HUGE post.



Oh holy hell.    Hey we can do hell but no dam n?  I love the Disboard editing.  It's so utterly fascinating.


----------



## lisaviolet

Weighed in early Ms. Jo.    Down two.  

The British are coming!  The British are coming!

Kelly, the Manilow thread had me in hysterics.  Is that your BIL?  Not Barry  - the "can't smile can't sing...." line.  SO FUNNY.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

WAY TO GO LISA!!!   

Kat, you are also doing great at the challange  
you have some very good goals

Ronda, block party sounded great, I want to come next year 
sorry you are still having issues with your hip.

Nancy, did you get that tire back?

I am still on track with working out, but still not that great with the diet, I have good days and bad days.
I am registered for my next half in Nov


----------



## DisneyGalUK

lisaviolet said:


> Kelly - I laughed because I couldn`t even remember the finale.    I had to think about it.  But that George finale STILL haunts me today.  I weeped and bawled and weeped and bawled.  The SHOCK of it all.  I still can`t believe how friggin`SMART of them it was.  I remember trying to scream it`s George and nothing coming out.
> 
> Yes it was a TV show.    Nothing got me like that one except Six Feet Under.  Did you finish itÉ (crap accent crap) WHere are youÉ  with SFU
> 
> Oh I do enjoy Derek and Meredith because I do think they are such different thinkers and I find that fascinating at times.  What is rightÉ  What is wrong Does anyone really know what they would do



Two of the finales get me - The George one and the Denny one! 

SFU - So far behind! Im only like half way through season 2!



AKASnowWhite said:


> I'm sorry Lisa  The french keyboard is cracking me up  I know it's frustrating you, but it's like "whilst" and "colour" for Kelly




The french keyboard is making me laugh too - I am so going to start saying 'friggene' 



lisaviolet said:


> Weighed in early Ms. Jo.    Down two.
> 
> The British are coming!  The British are coming!
> 
> Kelly, the Manilow thread had me in hysterics.  Is that your BIL?  Not Barry  - the "can't smile can't sing...." line.  SO FUNNY.



Ah Manilow  I had nightmares about the Manilow, I mean seriously what has happened to his face! 

That was DH's uncle who was commenting on the status - he is one of my absolute favourite people in the world. Hes called David, and his partner is called David so we generally call them 1 and 2 and they are they dryest, most hilarious people I know - like a comedy double act! 

Still plodding along with the jogging - two weeks on Sunday


----------



## AKASnowWhite

disclaimer: Drunken posts.    Actually VERY drunken post 



lisaviolet said:


> Wacky Shack
> 
> *Makes me laugh EVERY time  yes. I'm 12*
> 
> Oh holy hell.
> Hey we can do hell but no dam n?  I love the Disboard editing.  It's so utterly fascinating.



*I know right?  Makes no friggin' sense at all.  We can go to hell, but can't be d*mned to it *



lisaviolet said:


> Weighed in early Ms. Jo.    Down two.
> 
> *SWEET! Nice job there lady!  What's your secret?  More downtown walking? *
> 
> The British are coming!  The British are coming!
> 
> *OOOH!!!! They are there now! Is it mass Canadien Hysteria? Are you going to go see the Duke and Duchess of....of...oh crap.  I've forgotten their title.  But even though I'm an American and my ancestors fought and died to separate themselves from the British Monarchy, I'm enthralled.  And just a *tad* envious. *
> 
> Kelly, the Manilow thread had me in hysterics.  Is that your BIL?  Not Barry  - the "can't smile can't sing...." line.  SO FUNNY.



*I have no idea what you are talking about.  Did I mention DRUNKEN POST?  Anywho.  Barry Manilow.  sorta.  A bit of nostalgic love.  But I'm drunk so....yeah.* 



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Nancy, did you get that tire back?



*Yes.  Today.  Stephen picked it up whilst (for Kelly ) I was at work.  And he put it on my bike   BUT....then I noticed....it doesn't match the other tire  What.The.HELL!!!!! He told them I was going to flip (hmmmm...maybe he HAS been paying attention all these years )  Yeah.  It's not the same tire.  I had a major hissy fit.  MAJOR. hissy fit.  Naturally, that didn't change the tire   I'm going to ride on it tomorrow.  Then I'm going to go to the shoppe (again, for Kelly ) and throw my little tantrum *




DisneyGalUK said:


> That was DH's uncle who was commenting on the status - he is one of my absolute favourite people in the world. Hes called David, and his partner is called David so we generally call them 1 and 2 and they are they dryest, most hilarious people I know - like a comedy double act!



*ok.  So I can't see where that could possibly be the least bit confusing *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Here I was going to say how busy I've been, and not doing so great with keeping up with the thread - but it looks like I'm not alone!

Hope everyone is having a great holiday weekend!


----------



## lisaviolet

Happy 4th you guys!!!!

Well not you Kelly.   Kelly, how is the press?  Good?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Happy 4th of July everyone! I hope you are all having a great day!



lisaviolet said:


> Happy 4th you guys!!!!
> 
> Well not you Kelly.   Kelly, how is the press?  Good?



 No, not for me 

The press has been very good! A little bit about the protesters, but we have the same Royal protesters here too! How are you enjoying the constant press? 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy 4th All

Hope everyone is well.

Challange check in, I did 4 miles on Friday, 3 on Sunday
Oh, but I ate like a pig too. UGH.. I have to get it together. 

Race registration opens in the morning!!!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Challange check in, I did 4 miles on Friday, 3 on Sunday
> Oh, but I ate like a pig too. UGH.. I have to get it together.



hoo boy.  Challenge.  What did I even *challenge* myself to do?  Can I claim a new challenge today, because I'm so off track that I don't even know which way is UP right now  

I've eaten and drank and made myself exceedingly merry recently. I've even let my workouts slip, which is a very bad combo for me. I feel like a slug and just simply can't stand it anymore. Today I'm recommitting to healthy eating and consistant exercising.  And posting on the thread more.  Because posting is what keeps me honest.


----------



## adsrtw

Today is a new start for me.  I need to make time for myself again.  Sigh!  Haven't figured out a real plan, but I'm starting with a healthy breakfast (protein shake with low sugar).  My goal is to finish the Princess in under 3 hours and to be at my doctor visit weight by my visit in October.  That's 28 lbs.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

heading to the gym now.  Tracking my exercise minutes - I'll be back with some thoughts a bit later this morning.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Kelly, I went to an Indigo Girls concert and saw a woman who looked just like Barry Manilow.  No kidding.  

I WANT to play but I have no time for the thread.  It's so sad!  I used to have all this posting time, day, night, and now...nada!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Kelly, I went to an Indigo Girls concert and saw a woman who looked just like Barry Manilow.  No kidding.
> 
> *
> 
> I WANT to play but I have no time for the thread.  It's so sad!  I used to have all this posting time, day, night, and now...nada!*


*

I KNOW!  When my kids were little I used to think that I was as busy as I could possibly ever be, and as they got older *my* time would be a bit easier to manage.  Not so.   It seems with each passing year even though my kids are more independent I'm pulled in more and more directions and the demands on me are ever growing.

Maybe I should insist on everyone being home for afternoon nap time and an 8:00 pm bedtime again *


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy - the best thing is you really can/do just feel better almost in an instant - as you know of course.   I think that is so easilly forgotten by all of us.  Easily forgotten that instantly you feel different.  

Nancy or Jo - can't remember - yes I haven't lost loads but yes I think it is all downtown.  Think about it.  Was at my lowest here in March 2009 (downtown)  - moved April 2009 and didn't change a thing and the scale moved quickly.   No changes and Jean and I both changed.   In fact, I think I saw Liz that August - big change already.  So weight will come off from just changing my enviroment for sure.  Well it has because I haven't changed my workouts or touched my eating.  

Liz - I'm weighing in to support your wanting to focus on the loss not on a race.  

Kelly - there have always been protesters in Quebec (anti - monarchy)- they went after Charles last year????? BUT this time I feel like they had merit.  I don't think it's very compassionate to make the Plains of Abraham (spot where the Brits beat the French and won us) a spot to see.  French area - let's come and visit where we - The British -  beat their a$$es.  

BUT they have been enchanting Kelly.  Absolutely enchanting.  And I'm not a sap about it all.   So really.   I am so impressed with her.  I was sad that they had rain in PEI but they seemed fine -  - of course they were.  

I thought there might be press there about the lack of protocal surrounding how we greet them and such.


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Happy 4th All
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Challange check in, I did 4 miles on Friday, 3 on Sunday
> Oh, but I ate like a pig too. UGH.. I have to get it together.
> 
> Race registration opens in the morning!!!!!



 Jo.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

lisaviolet said:


> Nancy - the best thing is you really can/do just feel better almost in an instant - as you know of course.   I think that is so easilly forgotten by all of us.  Easily forgotten that instantly you feel different.
> 
> Break this down for me - I'm lost.  That could just be because I'm SO out of the loop!
> 
> Nancy or Jo - can't remember - yes I haven't lost loads but yes I think it is all downtown.  Think about it.  Was at my lowest here in March 2009 (downtown)  - moved April 2009 and didn't change a thing and the scale moved quickly.   No changes and Jean and I both changed.   In fact, I think I saw Liz that August - big change already.  So weight will come off from just changing my enviroment for sure.  Well it has because I haven't changed my workouts or touched my eating.
> 
> I SO agree with his - sadly can't find that change in my life.  Hmm...maybe.
> 
> Liz - I'm weighing in to support your wanting to focus on the loss not on a race.
> 
> Me? Again, lost.  Wow, I need dinner, eh?
> 
> Kelly - there have always been protesters in Quebec (anti - monarchy)- they went after Charles last year????? BUT this time I feel like they had merit.  I don't think it's very compassionate to make the Plains of Abraham (spot where the Brits beat the French and won us) a spot to see.  French area - let's come and visit where we - The British -  beat their a$$es.
> 
> BUT they have been enchanting Kelly.  Absolutely enchanting.  And I'm not a sap about it all.   So really.   I am so impressed with her.  I was sad that they had rain in PEI but they seemed fine -  - of course they were.
> 
> I thought there might be press there about the lack of protocal surrounding how we greet them and such.



Okay, that's a bit of a silly place to visit.  I like her lots.  I hope they make it.

I LOVE PEI!!!!!  I want to go back there one day!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Hangover city here folks.  I'm not sure if it was all that alcohol or the BROWNIES.   Missed my run too, but at least I've been at it 3x a week for the past couple weeks.  Lots of salad and water today, tomorrow back to the TM!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HI Lisa 

Oh boy, I did not do good today, no workout for 2 days and just ate a grilled cheeseburger.. at least it was grilled.... 

What am I going to do with myself


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Karen, you have been running 3x a week.. you go girl. 
Can you send some of that motivation my way!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Nancy - the best thing is you really can/do just feel better almost in an instant - as you know of course.   I think that is so easilly forgotten by all of us.  Easily forgotten that instantly you feel different.



*Yes.  And that's actually one of my biggest problems too!  I eat like crap, I indulge in too many drinkies  and then I feel lousy.  Just a day or two of clean eating and my system is purged of so many of the toxins and BAM!  I feel GREAT! And when I feel great, I tend to get complacent.  Vicious cycle for me.

Downtown=more walking for you, yes?  What kind of workouts are you doing?  Are you cleared medically to do whatever you want at this point?*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Hangover city here folks.  I'm not sure if it was all that alcohol or the BROWNIES.



*I had the combo!  Food coma + plenty of free-flowing drinks=one unhappy body *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Oh boy, I did not do good today, no workout for 2 days and just ate a grilled cheeseburger.. at least it was grilled....
> 
> What am I going to do with myself



*forgive yourself and move on.  Truly. 

As long as you are still fighting the fight - even if you're only "on" until lunch time at least you were "on" until lunch time.

I've done rather well today.  I had a good workout, ate good stuff, tracked it all and now have a whopping 43 calories left in my daily "budget".   What to have for 43 calories  A few tic-tacs maybe *


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Adorable video of last year's Princess!  

http://youtu.be/aRiKz4z-TQE


----------



## AKASnowWhite

LIZ! That got me all choked up.   ah, such good times


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> LIZ! That got me all choked up.   ah, such good times



Wasn't it lovely?


----------



## adsrtw

Love the video!

My first day back on the wagon is in the bag.  Whew!  What helped me the most was being extremely busy at work.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> My first day back on the wagon is in the bag.  Whew!  What helped me the most was being extremely busy at work.



*I survived my first day as well.  Today I have a better plan and already know what I'm going to make for dinner.  That, to me, is huge!  

Lovely morning here.  I think I'm going to go for a bike ride (and cross my fingers for no flat tires, since I didn't get to the bike shop yesterday to get another spare replacement tube!)*


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Shew! 3.17 in 40 minutes this morning.  I feel like I've gotten over the hump of not getting past 2 1/2 miles finally!  I'm consistently doing 3 now, which is great.  NOW I have to get my eating in order.  It's pointless to run three times a week and then negate it all by eating crap I shouldn't.  I NEED to lose some of this weight!  

Does it feel like Monday to anyone else?  I'm all confused about my days.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Nice job on the running Karen!

I totally get the food-exercise conundrum!  I exercise, I eat too much, I don't lose weight!  If I'm such a mess now, I can't help but wonder where I would be if I didn't work out at all! 

Awesome bike ride for me this morning.  Another ridiculously hilly route.  Now it's time to attack my to-do list *


----------



## HockeyKat

What's the line?  You can't out-train a bad diet?  (sorry Lisa)

Trucking along over here.  Discovered sugar-free/low cal margaritas and strawberry margaritas which is probably a bad thing.  

About 11 lbs down since restarting on June 13th.  

Took yesterday off from a short run as I spent Monday cleaning the ever-loving xxxx out of my kitchen and my back and knees were sore.  

3 miles tomorrow, 10-12 (maybe 14) on Saturday.  Whee.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Karen, you have been running 3x a week.. you go girl.
> Can you send some of that motivation my way!



WORD!



adsrtw said:


> Love the video!
> 
> My first day back on the wagon is in the bag.  Whew!  What helped me the most was being extremely busy at work.



Woo hoo on wagon!


So I tracked yesterday and I lost 2lbs.  I know, I know, Lisa, but I had to check.  Actually weighing myself stops me from eating the whole bag of xxx. I'm not mentioning what it was in case it starts a craving for someone else!  

I am so tired lately.  Just tired.  Is it...
1. Food choices
2. Lack of exercise
3. Simply working, mothering, and wife-ing...and housekeeping
4. My body trying to rest after the last 9 months?
5. all of the above

Unscientifically vote, please!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

HockeyKat said:


> What's the line?  You can't out-train a bad diet?  (sorry Lisa)
> 
> Trucking along over here.  Discovered sugar-free/low cal margaritas and strawberry margaritas which is probably a bad thing.
> 
> About 11 lbs down since restarting on June 13th.
> 
> Took yesterday off from a short run as I spent Monday cleaning the ever-loving xxxx out of my kitchen and my back and knees were sore.
> 
> 3 miles tomorrow, 10-12 (maybe 14) on Saturday.  Whee.



You know you need to share the booze, with links to products.    No, really.  

I found low-cal sweet tea vodka. With store brand no cal lemonade...heaven!  Firefly is the brand of booze.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> What's the line?  You can't out-train a bad diet?  (sorry Lisa)
> 
> *yes!  Why had I forgotten that?  Selective memory perhaps   Seriously - that one is going up on my fridge. Today.*
> 
> 
> Trucking along over here.  Discovered sugar-free/low cal margaritas and strawberry margaritas which is probably a bad thing.
> 
> *home-made recipe or mix?*
> 
> About 11 lbs down since restarting on June 13th.



*That is SO awesome Kat!  btw- I saw your wedding photos on FB.  GORGEOUS!*




SeptemberGirl said:


> WORD!
> So I tracked yesterday and I lost 2lbs.  I know, I know, Lisa, but I had to check.  Actually weighing myself stops me from eating the whole bag of xxx. I'm not mentioning what it was in case it starts a craving for someone else!
> 
> *as if anyone else is going to crave saltines *
> 
> I am so tired lately.  Just tired.  Is it...
> 1. Food choices
> 2. Lack of exercise
> 3. Simply working, mothering, and wife-ing...and housekeeping
> 4. My body trying to rest after the last 9 months?
> 5. all of the above
> 
> Unscientifically vote, please!



*I'm going with 5.) all of the above!  But #3 has a huge role in effecting the rest of the list. (or is it affecting.  Seriously.  I get them confused all the time) 

Now we're into the month of July, which basically means I don't work.  I'm on a very similar schedule to teachers!  Kids in school=I work.  Kids at home (and high school/college kids available to work for cheaper than me)= I'm off.  Of course that's a mixed blessing.  Time off theoretically means a less stressful schedule and I *should* be able to better focus on me for a bit.  The BAD news is no paycheck.  That fact has never stressed me out more than it is right now (which in turn is bad news for my eating!).  Sending one kid to college with a significant scholarship took a small bite out of our budget.  Sending a 2nd, even though he has received excellent scholarships & financial aid packages, takes a HUGE chunk of money.  And, hello?  I want to travel thankyouverymuch 

I really need to get to that to-do list.  Instead I'm sitting on the deck with my coffee and laptop.  Makes it sooooo easy to procrastinate. *


----------



## HockeyKat

Nancy, I am tired too.  I blame it on extreme boredom.  In your case, likely food choices is #1, followed by the rest.  

Thanks on the wedding pics!!  I had been meaning to put those up in forever and finally got to it the other night.   

The 11 lbs, well, I still have a long way to go so am not getting excited.  I do feel better but still bleah.  Just not very happy with how I look right now.  


Liz... it's made primarily with store-that-shall-not-be-named (STSNBN) brand products.   They make a powdered, crystal-light like Lime Margarita and  Strawberry drink mix, both no-cal.   Mix either Lime Margarita, or that combined with Strawberry, with ice, water, a splash of Mandarin Orange STSNBN sparkling water, and a jigger of Cuervo Traditional Tequila.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Is it Baja Bobs LC/SF margarita mix?!?!  That stuffs is GOOD!  I haven't gotten any in a while, but maybe...wait?  I'm supposed to be back on the wagon today...but it's sugarfree!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> Liz... it's made primarily with store-that-shall-not-be-named (STSNBN) brand products.   They make a powdered, crystal-light like Lime Margarita and  Strawberry drink mix, both no-cal.   Mix either Lime Margarita, or that combined with Strawberry, with ice, water, a splash of Mandarin Orange STSNBN sparkling water, and a jigger of Cuervo Traditional Tequila.



*"STSNBN" brand  LOVE it.*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Is it Baja Bobs LC/SF margarita mix?!?!  That stuffs is GOOD!  I haven't gotten any in a while, but maybe...wait?  I'm supposed to be back on the wagon today...but it's sugarfree!



*Maybe in a few days as a reward  for a job well done


*


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> [COLOR="Navy
> [COLOR="navy"]*I'm going with 5.) all of the above!  But #3 has a huge role in effecting the rest of the list. (or is it affecting.  Seriously.  I get them confused all the time)
> 
> It's affecting there.  The effect of life is that it affects your sleep.  Oh, yes, I am full of useless stuff like that!  You are probably spot on about the list, though!
> 
> 
> Now we're into the month of July, which basically means I don't work.  I'm on a very similar schedule to teachers!  Kids in school=I work.  Kids at home (and high school/college kids available to work for cheaper than me)= I'm off.  Of course that's a mixed blessing.  Time off theoretically means a less stressful schedule and I *should* be able to better focus on me for a bit.  The BAD news is no paycheck.  That fact has never stressed me out more than it is right now (which in turn is bad news for my eating!).  Sending one kid to college with a significant scholarship took a small bite out of our budget.  Sending a 2nd, even though he has received excellent scholarships & financial aid packages, takes a HUGE chunk of money.  And, hello?  I want to travel thankyouverymuch
> 
> I really need to get to that to-do list.  Instead I'm sitting on the deck with my coffee and laptop.  Makes it sooooo easy to procrastinate. *[/COLOR]



Bleeping money!  Two kids in college, ugh.  How could you not stress?

Hey, we got our tax return...seems we overpaid that $6500 by $13.79.  Yep.  I bought pizza for dinner.  Whee!  Thanks, IRS! 


Oh and missy...it was not saltines!    But it was something yummy delicious! 




HockeyKat said:


> Nancy, I am tired too.  I blame it on extreme boredom.  In your case, likely food choices is #1, followed by the rest.
> 
> Hey, that's me all exhausted!  You're not supposed be voting on Nancy...remember how perky she is?
> 
> Liz... it's made primarily with store-that-shall-not-be-named (STSNBN) brand products.   They make a powdered, crystal-light like Lime Margarita and  Strawberry drink mix, both no-cal.   Mix either Lime Margarita, or that combined with Strawberry, with ice, water, a splash of Mandarin Orange STSNBN sparkling water, and a jigger of Cuervo Traditional Tequila.



Hmm, yum.  Yes, mine is the Acme brand lemonade and this sweet tea vodka with no sugar...I'll have to look for those sugar free things at the red bullseye.  



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Is it Baja Bobs LC/SF margarita mix?!?!  That stuffs is GOOD!  I haven't gotten any in a while, but maybe...wait?  I'm supposed to be back on the wagon today...but it's sugarfree!



Is the wagon alcohol free?  I'm not judging, mind you!  I'm trying to only drink on the weekends...ack!


----------



## HockeyKat

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Is it Baja Bobs LC/SF margarita mix?!?!  That stuffs is GOOD!  I haven't gotten any in a while, but maybe...wait?  I'm supposed to be back on the wagon today...but it's sugarfree!



Nope, it's just plain STSNBN (Walmart, in case you didn't know) brand powdered drink mix in Lime Margarita.  $1.98 at mine.  I tried some liquid margarita mix that was "light" and it wasn't nearly as good.  

My wagon has alcohol.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Liz, my problem is that my wagon ALWAYS has alcohol and I think it keeps my weight up.  But of course, when I say that I'm on the wagon without alcohol, that's an hour by hour thing...catch me tonight and I'll probably have one of those leftover beers from the 4th in my hand!   Maybe I should just account for the extra calories in my alcohol?


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Liz, my problem is that my wagon ALWAYS has alcohol and I think it keeps my weight up.  But of course, when I say that I'm on the wagon without alcohol, that's an hour by hour thing...catch me tonight and I'll probably have one of those leftover beers from the 4th in my hand!   Maybe I should just account for the extra calories in my alcohol?



YES!!!  Because drinking is a part of your life - a good, responsible part.  Why banish it?  

I am hour by hour on everything, sister.  Me and AA.  Oh, the irony!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

good responsible part??   Maybe most of the time, but you should have SEEN my deck/yard after the 4th!  We never have parties or anything, but Rey was home for the first time in years for the 4th (he's a truck driver and usually stays out on most holidays to make sure he can be home for xmas).  We had two couple friends (and their HOARDS of children over) and in the morning it looked like a frat party had hit my backyard!  you KNOW I've had too much if I don't clean when people leave, it's usually a compulsion!


----------



## adsrtw

Liz - I think it is all of the above too and I am trying to restrain myself from weighing in today.

Karen - don't cut out alcohol completely because you will crave it more in the long run.  I have to have chocolate and 2 drinks a week (gotta have frozen SF chocolate pudding or and ice cream bar).

Nancy - I can't imagine how expensive 2 in college at the same time is.  

Kat - I'm going to have to try the margarita.

Jo - yay on your miles!  I have a feeling that I won't make it there tonight.  Mentally and physically exhausted from work.

Hello Lisa, Kelly, & E!

I'm trying to hold off in dinner for a little while, but I might have to cave.  Breakfast was oatmeal with almond milk and the fruit of death and a home made iced coffee with sugar free vanilla syrup and ff half and half.  Lunch was turkey breast with assorted veggies and cottage cheese.  I snacked on Special K protein plus off and on (premeasured serving).  I have no idea what I'm going to have for dinner.  My kids have already eaten and I have to stay away from the baked potatoes, at least until I get over my cravings.  I might run to the store to get a package of shirataki and make some fake carbonara primavera.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

"fruit of death"


----------



## adsrtw

Dinner ended up being something a bit different.  I found nooodles (yes, correct spelling).  They are shelf stable and taste better than shirataki.  I added a pack of seasoned baby veggies, chicken, and a laughing cow and heated through.  I added a little Dash and yum!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Sounds like a great dinner, EE!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

just a quick HI..

You have been busy today..

Have a great night all..


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Tracked.  *slightly* over, but not bad at all really. *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Decent day thus far on the food front.  Not in the exercise arena however.

So, remember when my husband crashed into me and bent my bike tire?  And remember how I waited a whole WEEK to get a new one?  And then we went biking Monday and I got a flat tire on said new wheel?  Well....I think I'm cursed.  We were preparing to ride this morning and Stephen literally walked past my bike and the tire popped.  WT-F?  

He biked.  I yoga'ed.  Becca joined me, which was fun.  The kitten attempted to join us to which was way less fun.  He kept attacking my hair.  So much for relaxation 

Now I'm headed back down to the bike shop to have them deal with this effing wheel. 

And I'm not drinking, why? *


----------



## HockeyKat

My cats think any kind of home exercise is actually play time.  

Sucks on the bike wheel!

AC is broken again.  At least today it's only 90.   Not like it's new or anything.  

Dietary changes going well.   Down about 12 lbs now since June 13th, and I like this way of eating, so I think I am going to stick with it for a while.   I don't even miss the processed foods or sugar.   

I need to run tonight but don't want to.  I might make myself anyhow.  It looks like Saturday is going to be 12-14 miles rather than 10 due to some leaders being out.


----------



## Ronda93

I am running again.  I have been doing some PT sessions and am running pain free.  Lots of weakness in the left hip.  I blame vacation shoes.  Whatever the cause, I have a sheet full of exercises that seem to be helping.  Flick, the cat, looks forward to my exercise sessions.  

I hope I can build up miles soon.  I want to run a full.  The Mickey in January is likely the earliest possibility.  

We got up on the 4th of July and rode our bikes to First Watch for breakfast.  Wednesday when I pulled my bike out for work I had a flat.  A patch had finally given up.  It was a good patch.  Lasted three years, maybe more.  I also have new bike fever.  It happens every six months or so.  It'll pass.

Back to the salt mine....

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> I am running again.  I have been doing some PT sessions and am running pain free.  Lots of weakness in the left hip.  I blame vacation shoes.  Whatever the cause, I have a sheet full of exercises that seem to be helping.  Flick, the cat, looks forward to my exercise sessions.
> 
> *Glad to hear the hip is feeling better!  I had to break up with the TM.  Walk, jog, run - it made no difference.  The TM was just KILLING my hip flexor.  Now I'm biking and doing yoga in an effort to regain some of my flexibility.  I probably won't even attempt to run until Labor Day. <sigh>*
> 
> We got up on the 4th of July and rode our bikes to First Watch for breakfast.  Wednesday when I pulled my bike out for work I had a flat.  A patch had finally given up.  It was a good patch.  Lasted three years, maybe more.  I also have new bike fever.  It happens every six months or so.  It'll pass.



*wow!  A patch that lasted 3 years?  I did get my wheel issue resolved (hopefully).  Have I mentioned how much I adore my mechanics?    Now I want pink handle bar tape.  and a new helmet to match *



HockeyKat said:


> AC is broken again.  At least today it's only 90.   Not like it's new or anything.



*How you can keep from causing someone bodily harm at this point is beyond me Kat!  That unit has been nothing but trouble from the day you started!

12 lbs. That is so freakin' fabulous!  Especially because you aren't killing yourself on the food end of things!    Sounds like a plan you can life with long-term.*


----------



## AKASnowWhite

oh - and I'm currently researching recipes that use (and HIDE!) zucchini.  It's only the first week of July and we've already been so *blessed* with the green gems that I don't know what to do with it all!


----------



## lisaviolet

Gosh, can I remember everyting without multi-quoting.  Hmmm.

Liz, I probably suck at communicating.  On the first - I'm down a bit and I forgot - simply forgot - how as soon as you make the changes (well me it really was just my move ) but anyway we all seem to forget that that instantly it all feels better - moving in the better direction.  No, not at goal or losing tons but instantly it *feels* better in the body but we have such a feeling like "we've done too much damage" or "it will be months before it shows/feels" etc.  it's funny to me how one forgets.  

I"m tired.    That was worst than the first time.  

On the second - I hate the scale.  The only reason I'm back on the scale is because of Jo and in solidarity with you.  Jo said race up.  You said something like I don't want a race right now - I want to concentrate on loss and support with that.  So I said in my head "okay - okay - okay - okay" everyone is dong something.   I'll go back on scale every two weeks.  I think this was about six weeks ago.....

Nancy - okay time to tell me so that I understand - could you give a size or a number or a feeling (like running a certain speed - biking a certain distance) something where you're feeling good so that I get it.  I know hard to communicate what it feels like.

For instance,  I looked at my pictures from my lowest and laughed  the other day.  I was so hung up on how high the scale was and how I read on the BMI and how I willl never be *little* that I missed it.  Totally missed the point.  And won't do that again.  I know the size/weight where I feel comfortable and the rest is just added presents.  

And by the way - I'm off my computer and boy my computer made me look 10-15 pounds up - it's unreal - yeah for that.  I'm on a whole bunch now looking at pictures - it's great little surprise.  I used to blame my sister.  

Kat   One day I will stand before you eating sh!t.    At a pretty good size for me.  And loving it.  

Vroom vroom INdy cars are practising (do you know that I'm still insecure doing Canadian spelling - TOTALLY RIDICULOUS - GET IT TOGETHER LISA!!).

I LOVE fast cars.  ANd our Indy is on real streets.  Like that makes sense.


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy - because I have a gym right here I'm back to doing my intervals and Jillian's have waned.

This next weigh in (15th) shiould be interesting b/c I read an article by Jackie Warner and she said 20 minutes can work with six days and intensity.  So last week I shortened to that - not including warm up, stretching in cool down in that 20.  So I do a three minute aerobic hard - and then two weight moves 2times - then three minute aerobic hard and blah blah.

So I didi the six days and then took two days and nowI will switch back and  I will do a week of hour long intervals BUT the change is on the non-interval days I've given myself a pass on these hour weeks.  If I want to do nada I can.  If I choose to do something slow I will.  My choice.  And then back to the 20 minute every day when I get bored.  

But as I said I'm always walking anyway.  Destination I mean.  

The doctors think you're fine as soon as they discharge you.    Truly.  They are idiots.  I was back about 6-8 weeks out from surgery and then stopped for a bit  because I was constantly exhausted with the working out and my mom. I could hardly think.  I was travelling a long way to get to her and showering her etc.   Now I'm back on a schedule again.  

My mom - I might have forgot - is doing fantastic physically.  A powerhouse.  And she's 75 - it's unreal. I think I've said that about two hundred times, eh? Laughing.  I don't think you all need to hear AGAIN that she's 75.   I think it's a shock that my parents are mid seventies and don't look it. My grandparents looked old in their fifties.   It will kills me when Jean turns 50 next year.  Okay back to Mom.  

 We lost part of her.  On a positive note even though she has anger/rage/frustartion sometimes (common) but she's a happy denentia girl for now and that's a blessing.  SO lucky.  For the last three weeks she's found the phrase "that's crucial"  and she uses it regularly even if it doesn't fit.  The brain is so fascinating.  So I have a cold.  That's crucial.


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda93 said:


> I also have new bike fever.  It happens every six months or so.  It'll pass
> 
> Ronda



But still nice.  So you roam shops - look on the internet - details.


----------



## lisaviolet

Crap on the tire Nancy.  Just crap.


----------



## lisaviolet

oh sh!t - Kat - whoops.  Congratulatons on the 12 - amazing.


----------



## lisaviolet

Hi Amiee  Hi Karen  Hi Jo


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Heehee!  Lisarambles! 

Lisa, I'm glad your mom is happy, I think I told you that my dad had Alzheimers (*$)@%&* I always spell it wrong! grph!) and he used to joke that they had him on a happy pill.  It was still hard to see parts of him gone while replaced by this jolly old guy that would forget simple things.  Anyway, I don't even know what to say...glad she's happy works I guess! 

Kat, no likey the no AC!  That sucks. Congrats on the weight though and maybe you'll lose a little more sweating?!?!? Trying to look on the bright side, hope you get it fixed and FAST! 

Nancy, I kill lawnmowers and cars like you kill tires! 

I'm glad you are back to running with no pain Rhonda!  That's GREAT news!!! 

I'm having a beer...see how long that lasted?    I'm not even a beer-girl normally, but there was some leftover from the 4th, so it's free.  I'll drink anything I can get my hands on most of the time, if I don't have to pay for it.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

@#*&$()$!#*&(

I just lost my entire post.  Entire.long.post.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Oh sorry, I HATE when that happens!


----------



## HockeyKat

Karen, I am so with you on the drink almost anything that's free!  

AC is fixed, I guess.  An outlet shorted out, likely because they are currently bypassing the board that shuts off the fan.  I can't even tell you how royally annoyed I am by the whole ordeal.  

A good 5 of those 12 were likely water weight.  I am not doing a traditional "diet", just cutting out sugar, flour, starch, everything processed.   The only bad part about it is lots of preparation time.  Alcohol is allowed but only liquor and dry wine.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Lisa - you don't suck - I don't keep up.  

Your mom - lots to say.  Hmm.  About what you expected, right?  Which isn't good but, I know...always making the lemonade, eh?

I'm packing for a trip and will be away from the board until Monday - just wanted to check in and say hi to all.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*dreary day here.  I'm trying like heck to get caught up on some much needed housework.  Bleh.  I despise housework  

After I knock a few more things off my chore list I'll be back to re-do last nights post that was so viciously eaten by the disboard gremlins. *


----------



## Ronda93

Getting back to my running routine.  Out the door early today for three miles.  Felt good, but I was GLAD to be done.  I need to start building miles again.  

Soon we're going work on sealing some ductwork in the basement.  Anywhere we can reach is going to get a coat of goo.  Then it has to dry for 20 hours with the AC off.  Curious to see how warm it gets.  I'm sure Kat has a feel for temp rise rate.

Food has been okay, not great.  I'm hoping exercise endorphins will help me out here.  

Hope everyone is starting a great weekend!

Ronda


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

So much to comment on but today we are heading to the seaside for a much needed relaxing day!

It is one week today till the Race For Life. One. Week.  The fact that its so close is making my brain hurt!

I need to prepare my sign (the sign that I wear on my back). I have a few names for it all ready (my Nanan and Grandad, a family friend Jenny, and a work colleagues sister Sarah). Its a in memory / in honour of sign, so if anyone has any names of anyone who is fighting the fight, or a memory of anyone they would like me to put on the sign please give me a name and on the sign it will go.

One week. How did it come around so fast???

Have a great day everyone


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kelly, so happy for you that your race is almost here.
I know you will do great, you are SO READY to Rock this Race!!! 

Crazy busy weekend here. Tomorrow my baby is 4

At what age to you have to stop calling them baby? I don't think I am ready for them to grow up this fast.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!



HockeyKat said:


> AC is broken again.  At least today it's only 90.   Not like it's new or anything.
> 
> Dietary changes going well.   Down about 12 lbs now since June 13th, and I like this way of eating, so I think I am going to stick with it for a while.   I don't even miss the processed foods or sugar.



90 degrees  Its 70 here today and a little breezy and people are walking around like we are in the middle of a heatwave! 

Fantastic on the 12lbs lost 



Ronda93 said:


> I am running again.  I have been doing some PT sessions and am running pain free.  Lots of weakness in the left hip.  I blame vacation shoes.  Whatever the cause, I have a sheet full of exercises that seem to be helping.  Flick, the cat, looks forward to my exercise sessions.



Glad your hip is feeling better!



AKASnowWhite said:


> oh - and I'm currently researching recipes that use (and HIDE!) zucchini.  It's only the first week of July and we've already been so *blessed* with the green gems that I don't know what to do with it all!



Zucchini = Courgette? I love courgette, I could eat it with everything!



lisaviolet said:


> My mom - I might have forgot - is doing fantastic physically.  A powerhouse.  And she's 75 - it's unreal. I think I've said that about two hundred times, eh? Laughing.  I don't think you all need to hear AGAIN that she's 75.   I think it's a shock that my parents are mid seventies and don't look it. My grandparents looked old in their fifties.   It will kills me when Jean turns 50 next year.  Okay back to Mom.
> 
> We lost part of her.  On a positive note even though she has anger/rage/frustartion sometimes (common) but she's a happy denentia girl for now and that's a blessing.  SO lucky.  For the last three weeks she's found the phrase "that's crucial"  and she uses it regularly even if it doesn't fit.  The brain is so fascinating.  So I have a cold.  That's crucial.



Glad to hear your Mum is physically well Lisa 



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Nancy, I kill lawnmowers and cars like you kill tires!



Karen - I don't kill electric appliances, they try to kill me  So far, the lawnmower, hoover and kettle have all tried (Yes, I have been electrocuted by all of these things )



SeptemberGirl said:


> I'm packing for a trip and will be away from the board until Monday - just wanted to check in and say hi to all.



Hi Liz 
Hope you had a good trip, Im going to check out your FB pics!



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Kelly, so happy for you that your race is almost here.
> I know you will do great, you are SO READY to Rock this Race!!!
> 
> Crazy busy weekend here. Tomorrow my baby is 4
> 
> At what age to you have to stop calling them baby? I don't think I am ready for them to grow up this fast.



Thanks Jo! Yesterday I felt ready, today not so much! Maybe I'll feel more ready after todays run!

Oh, and my Mum on occasion still calls us her babies...the eldest is 33 this year and the youngest 26 

I need advice on Kindles if anyone has one - it is my birthday next month - the big 3-0!! - and I am wanting to treat myself to a kindle (mainly because DH says we should live in a house not a library and maybe I should cut back on the amount of books I fetch home ), so - who has one, what do you think? Worth the money?

Today is my opticians appointment - I am thoroughly ashamed to say I think its nearly 4 years since I last went (should be every two years) and the only thing that has spurred me is that my niece accidentally knocked my glasses off my face onto the concrete floor (Its a long way for them to fall!) so I am going to pick some new glasses - quite exciting! 

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## HockeyKat

DisneyGalUK said:


> 90 degrees  Its 70 here today and a little breezy and people are walking around like we are in the middle of a heatwave!
> 
> Fantastic on the 12lbs lost



Thanks!!

90 is nothing - Tuesday it will be 101!  


No real advice on Kindles - I have considered one but downloaded the Kindle free app for my computer and phone and tend to use that instead.  I rarely travel without my laptop.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Good morning.  Quick check in before I head to the gym.

The good news: I'm down 1/2 lb from last Monday

The bad news: on Friday I was down 2   Seriously.  I don't understand how my body fluctuates so freakin' much.

But, a loss is a loss now matter how small (said in my best "Horton Hears A Who" voice )

Kelly - E has a Kindle.  She loves it.  Maybe she'll come out and play a bit and tell you all about it


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

It's going to be 115 heat index here today!  Thank goodness for the gym. 

I have a Sony Reader, which is bascially just like a Kindle and a few of my friends have Kindles...I thought I wouldn't like them at all.  In fact, I didn't purchase it, my MIL did, and I put it in the closet for 6 months b/c I had no interest.  When I used it the first time I was hooked!  I have over 200 books on it and can carry ALL OF THEM in my purse!  It's like magic.    Frees up tons of space in the house, no need for books all over, it's easier to hold than a book, and looks just like one when reading.  I thought it would be like reading a computer screen, but it's not, and I really like it!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*I'm going back and catching up on a few things that I had previously attempted to respond to, but the DIS gremlins ate my post! *



lisaviolet said:


> Nancy - okay time to tell me so that I understand - could you give a size or a number or a feeling (like running a certain speed - biking a certain distance) something where you're feeling good so that I get it.  I know hard to communicate what it feels like.



*I would like to be down about 10 pounds from where I am now.  Although the actual number isn't super important.  But when I'm in that particular weight range my clothes fit MUCH better (some don't fit at all right now  ), I feel better - both physically and mentally.  I feel better about how I look and I think that has an overall impact on my whole attitude.  And I have more energy.  I don't know if the increase in energy is due to carrying less weight, or better nutrition or a combination of things.  

I know there are a number of reasons that gaining weight has become easier and losing it more difficult.  Naturally there is age, which I can't control.  So I have to just deal with that one.  I need to get back to serious strength training to add muscle mass.  That helps me tremendously.  Of course, I'd prefer to be doing outside stuff in the summer so I have to make strength work a priority.  That's hard, but I must.

And the other big thing is food itself.  I'm trying to find the balance between what is healthy, what is affordable and what is practical.  I'm using less and less processed foods (although it will be a cold day in hell before I give up my artificially flavored non-dairy coffee creamers )  I've become more and more "natural" in the past few years which is indeed better for me, IMO but it also often means more calories.  I use real butter or olive oil - not the lower calorie substitues.  As much as I can I'm avoiding things like artificial sweeteners, high fructose corn syrup & artifical colors.  Organic if I can (again - practical, affordable ).  No more things like Fiber One bars or sugar free popsicles   As a result it's been more of a challenge for me to eat the foods I want, in a quantities that will satisfy me and stay in a calorie range that is going to allow me to lose weight.*



lisaviolet said:


> This next weigh in (15th) shiould be interesting b/c I read an article by Jackie Warner and she said 20 minutes can work with six days and intensity.  So last week I shortened to that - not including warm up, stretching in cool down in that 20.  So I do a three minute aerobic hard - and then two weight moves 2times - then three minute aerobic hard and blah blah.



*I'm interested in hearing the results as well!  I would think that your body would respond well to the change-up.

And I'm also in the "thank God she's happy" camp for Mom.  Hard to watch, I'm sure.  Stephens Grandfather suffered from Alzheimers and he was NOT happy.  He was downright ornery.  It was really, really difficult.*



SeptemberGirl said:


> I'm packing for a trip and will be away from the board until Monday - just wanted to check in and say hi to all.



*Hope you had fun Liz! *



Ronda93 said:


> Getting back to my running routine.  Out the door early today for three miles.  Felt good, but I was GLAD to be done.  I need to start building miles again.



* Ronda is back on the road again!   How's your body feeling after the reintroduction to the pavement? *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> It's going to be 115 heat index here today!  Thank goodness for the gym.



*yeah.  Um, I just have to say - that is too danged hot!  Take it easy today Karen!*


----------



## Ronda93

We're supposed to get to 98* today.  It's going to have to hustle to make it. Only 92 here now.  The Weather Channel helpfully points out it feels like 99.  I will feel it when I ride home.

The running re-entry has gone okay.  I plan to build mileage slowly, but need to get on the stick to make January.  I had a zero miles week while on vacation.  If I feel good this week I'm probably going to flout the 10% rule soon.  Plan is Tuesday = speed, Thursday = hills and Saturday is LSD.  I've missed my routes, too.  Running and biking give me time to really look at things.  "Oh, they've decided to replace that sidewalk.  That's a new color" sort of things.


I could implement the catch-up-with-Kat plan.  That girl is putting in the miles!

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Catch-up-with-Kat plan  That would be too ambitious for me right now Ronda 

Ugly hot and humid here.  Bleh.  No workout this a.m.  We had to take Stephen's truck in for service this moring and the dealership is about 25 minutes away.  Last summer he had it in and we dropped it off and biked home.  Now, I adore hilly rides but this route is mountainous.  Seriously.  As in we drive it and I still can't believe we were crazy/stupid enough to bike it.  This morning was just too hot and humid to attempt.  I need to be able to function for the rest of the day, not just pass out in the a/c!*


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning!  I've successfully made it through my first week on the wagon.   I attempted to weigh in but my scale says I'm down 70+ lbs.  I think I need new batteries.  It is closer to 4 based on previous weigh ins last week.

Long day here.  A funeral and then hopefully welcoming a baby boy tonight.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> Good morning!  I've successfully made it through my first week on the wagon.   I attempted to weigh in but my scale says I'm down 70+ lbs.  I think I need new batteries.  It is closer to 4 based on previous weigh ins last week.
> 
> * Wowza.  That's some wagon, EE! *
> 
> Long day here.  A funeral and then hopefully welcoming a baby boy tonight.



* I'll be thinking of you today!*


----------



## Ronda93

From the misheard lyrics file:
Man, it's a hot one. Like seven midgets in the midday sun.

Yup, seven midgets gonna stick with me all day long.  Good run this morning.  3 miles at 80 degrees.  I'm sticking with my vampire technique and avoiding the light of day.  Hip felt fine and other moving parts are just as I remember them.  Start building the miles.

Kelly - I don't have anyone for your bib, but am getting excited for your race.  Tick.  Tock.

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> From the misheard lyrics file:
> Man, it's a hot one. Like seven midgets in the midday sun.
> 
> Yup, seven midgets gonna stick with me all day long.  Good run this morning.  3 miles at 80 degrees.  I'm sticking with my vampire technique and avoiding the light of day.  Hip felt fine and other moving parts are just as I remember them.  Start building the miles.



*hilarious!   Now *I'm* going to be singing seven midgets in the midday sun    My daughter had me singing "Secret Asian Man" over the weekend 

Thank goodness you can get up and out early enough to beat the heat in the morning.  It is NASTY out there right now!  Downright dangerous in your area I'm betting! *


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Ronda93 said:


> Kelly - I don't have anyone for your bib, but am getting excited for your race.  Tick.  Tock.
> 
> Ronda



Thanks Ronda! Not long now!

Seven Midgets in the midday sun? Secret Asian man? Which songs are these misheard lyrics from (I'll sing them at work tomorrow and put them in everyones head )

Sorry for all you guys suffering in the heat! Its 60 degrees here today, and it feels quite chilly! We never get a real Summer 

E - Come out to play - I need Kindle advice!

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## Ronda93

Ha!  The midgets are from the Santana/Rob Thomas tune Smooth.  Secret Asian Man is Secret Agent Man by Johnny Rivers, but it's been covered by lots of artists.  

Finally, I am tickled by how many people substitute algebra for Beelzebub in Bohemian Rhapsody.  It WAS high school.

Yes, stupid hot.  Decent chance for rain tomorrow and high in the upper 80s. 

Ronda
glad to have an indoor, sit down job.


----------



## HockeyKat

DisneyGalUK said:


> Sorry for all you guys suffering in the heat! Its 60 degrees here today, and it feels quite chilly! We never get a real Summer



60 degrees.  It's currently 100 here with a heat index of 116.  My run?  Treadmill.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> 60 degrees.  It's currently 100 here with a heat index of 116.  My run?  Treadmill.



MY run?  to the fridge for another beer 


*Ronda* - algebra?  I've never heard that before.  That's funny. When I was in h.s. I had a friend who thought John Mellencamps "Jack and Diane" said "let the bottle bill come and save our souls"  Of course, that's about when we had to start paying a nickel deposit on cans around here


----------



## HockeyKat

Actually, I only got in a mile.  My broken AC luck appears to have followed me.  

I swear, my car read 92 when I got back in it after that epic fail, and it felt cooler outside than it did in the upstairs of that gym (where the equipment is).   I was dripping sweat before I even started.


----------



## Ronda93

Nancy - at that age math's proximity to the devil made it feasible ; )

Kat - Bummer on the gym temp.  Sue is always scouting for the TM closest to the fan at the Y.

Storms were popping up all around last night.  Some of the distant thunderheads were brilliant in the sun.  Just beautiful.  It finally started to thunder as we went to bed.  Stretch warned us about it for half an hour.  From under the covers.

We're headed for StL this evening.  Visit family and do some small projects at Sue's mom's.  

Ronda


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Drive safely Rhonda!  There's more storms headed in today.  We watched them as well as the sun was going down last night (I love that when you post it reminds me how close we are geographically!) but they stayed north and we just got a lot of rumbly thunder and puffy crazy looking clouds.  Finally caught the rain this morning, and it's much welcomed!  It really cooled things down. 

I totally don't want to workout this morning, but I know when Dallas wakes up, he'll motivate me.  I find it amusing that a 15 (16 in 2 weeks!) year old is motivating my lazybutt.  

I've been doing 3 miles 3 times a week, but I'm eating poorly.  Not junk, but veggie burgers and such, which usually makes me gain weight.  I really just need a break from salad all the time, so I need to make sure I'm continuing to MOVE! 

Sorry, all about me.  How's everyone else this morning?  Anyone else get lucky with rain/cooling off?  It's been horrible here, I'm so glad it's a bit cooler.


----------



## adsrtw

Just a quick pop in.  Baby boy has finally arrived!  I'm at work and it is killing me.  Wishing somebody would text me a picture.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*OMG.  Stress eating potato chips.  by the fistful *


----------



## adsrtw

Nancy - I am so envious that you have chips, but put them down.  Do I need to break out the whistle?

Ronda - storms in our area have been ridiculous! 

I'm on day 10 of being on and survived dinner with my boss last night.  Since I give myself 1 splurge night, that was it.  Grilled tilapia, broccoli,salad. No dressing, 2 blue moon and we split bang bang shrimp 3 ways.  I have even felt like cheating.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Nancy, do it for me!  Did you know that if I read that others are eating stuff they shouldn't, I find it very easy to rationalize doing it myself??  So put down the chips or I'm gonna get out the peanut butter!


----------



## adsrtw

Karen - you helped me remember.   I found some powder peanut butter that is only 45 calories.  I will let everyone know how it tastes when it arrives.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

powder PB??  That sounds bizarre!  Can't wait to hear about it.  What's it called?


----------



## adsrtw

Yes, I thought it was strange.  Naturally,  I had to try it lol.  It is PB2 by Bell Plantation.  I figured that if I didn't like it, I could always add it to my coffee concoctions.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I just looked it up on Amazon and it looks REALLY interesting!  Let me know what you think, it might be a good alternative for me and my peanutbutter addiction.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> Nancy - I am so envious that you have chips, but put them down.  Do I need to break out the whistle?
> 
> *I think I self-whistled on this one *
> 
> I'm on day 10 of being on and survived dinner with my boss last night.  Since I give myself 1 splurge night, that was it.  Grilled tilapia, broccoli,salad. No dressing, 2 blue moon and we split bang bang shrimp 3 ways.  I have even felt like cheating.



*AWESOME on being "ON"!   I'm off and on. More on than off, but not consistant yet. *



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Nancy, do it for me!  Did you know that if I read that others are eating stuff they shouldn't, I find it very easy to rationalize doing it myself??  So put down the chips or I'm gonna get out the peanut butter!



*YIKES!  Sorry!  I do NOT want to be responsible for leading others into destructive behaviours! *


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning!  I still haven't bought batteries for my scale.   I must remember to get them this weekend.  Looking forward to not working this Saturday - I've worked the last 3 out of 4.


----------



## lisaviolet

OMG, just lost a post.  

Third time tonight.  And Ièm on the effin francophone keyboard again.  KAT!!!!!!!!!!  HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  HOW TO GET BACK TO ANGLOPHONE LAND!!!!!!!

Nancy .5.    Not laughing at yours.  At mine.    But Ièm more balanced Ièm not going to throw my change in intervals out.  Just tweak.  

And I tricked your little a$$.  And I bet it is little.   I did want to know.  But I wanted it even more in print so that when it happens again I will singlehandedly force you to enjoy it more - congratulate yourself more - etc. Love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And I get it all Nancy.  It sucks to not fit into clothes in the same way that you did.  I get it.  

Kelly,  I must go check.  Race?  

Love to all.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Lisa*- Frustrating on the posts AND the keyboard.  But of course, listen to who's talking here 

I know, I know.  And I thank you for making me THINK more.  Truly.


*EE* - I was laughing this morning about your scale.  I stepped on mine this morning and it said "Lo"   I'm assuming it meant "low battery" and not "low weight" because my pants have a different opinion 

I'm still drifting along.  Sorta on, not completely but not too far off.  It's going to be a s-l-o-w process at this rate.  But every time that I think "this is the week I can really fully focus" *life* happens, things get nutty and suddenly I'm veering off track.  again.  But, at least I keep coming back to find the track again, right?


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!



lisaviolet said:


> Kelly,  I must go check.  Race?
> 
> Love to all.



Lisa - the race is tomorrow 



AKASnowWhite said:


> *EE* - I was laughing this morning about your scale.  I stepped on mine this morning and it said "Lo"   I'm assuming it meant "low battery" and not "low weight" because my pants have a different opinion



 There must be a low battery epidemic - when I got on mine this morning it said "Lo" then it said "Err" which I took to mean Error, not Errrr get off the scale! 

Last run today before the run tomorrow 
Weather forecast for tomorrow - Rain. Obviously. Would it have been too much to ask for a nice dry day, not too warm 

My dad is taking us to the race with my fabulous little niece, and they are staying to support us, which is great! Im going to do my race sign today, I'll try and post pictures for anyone who wants to take a look!

Kindle - Im getting one! The more I read about them the more I like the sound. And because Im such a geek I already have a list of books Im going to get to put on it 

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## AKASnowWhite

DisneyGalUK said:


> Lisa - the race is tomorrow
> 
> 
> *Have a GREAT race Kelly! *
> 
> There must be a low battery epidemic - when I got on mine this morning it said "Lo" then it said "Err" which I took to mean Error, not Errrr get off the scale!
> 
> 
> 
> Last run today before the run tomorrow
> Weather forecast for tomorrow - Rain. Obviously. Would it have been too much to ask for a nice dry day, not too warm



*Naturally!  But honestly I'll take running in the rain over running in the heat ANY day.  So nice to have family support.  Enjoy the run!  and the kindle! I don't have one, but everyone that I know that does have one absolutely LOVES it!

Off to a slow start today.  I was up early, got a lot of stuff done - but not necessarily "ME" stuff.  No workout yet this morning (I was planning on yoga), breakfast - well, I ended up cooking bacon.  And we all know how much I adore bacon  <sigh>  Somebody call me a taxi.  I need to catch up to that wagon *


----------



## HockeyKat

Lisa, no clue.  I don't generally have access to French keyboards!  

Kelly good luck!!  I would also prefer the rain to heat.  

Nancy, my breakfast was bacon too.  Two strips in the car along with my coffee, at 6AM on the way to the run.  

I've been doing a no-processed-foods thing for the past month and so Kashi bars are out.  

Did 10.21 this morning - official group run was 6 miles but we went out after for a few more.   This was also a Galloway "Magic Mile" run so we did mile 2 all-out. My time was 11:06 and then I followed it with 8 more miles and still felt fine, so I am pretty happy.   

It was SOOOO much nicer out this morning than it has been!  Upper 60s to start the run and low humidity.  A gift for this time of year around here. 


Now for the bad - AC is frozen again, and the dryer is intermittent.  Sigh.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone

The weather gods are smiling at the minute - cool weather, no rain - I hope it stays like this! T-50 minutes until I set off for the race!

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## DisneyGalUK

First 5K - Done! 

The weather didn't hold out - it rained - but it was ok, not bad running in the rain at all because it wasn't cold, it was just right!

Finished in 36.49 minutes - the winner finished in 18!! 

Had a great day, got some bling and raised money for a fantastic cause. All good!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Awesome Kelly!!!! So proud of you!  I really do like running in the rain. Weird?  perhaps, but I like it, as long is it's not downpouring 

I'm a little....happy....at the moment.  Happy as in buzzed.  Perfect way to end a weekend


----------



## adsrtw

Kelly - congrats on your first 5k!

Lisa - sorry about your phone issues.  I hate losing posts.

What is with all the battery/scale issues?  I'm down 9 lbs since 7/5.  Yippee!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Congratulations on your race Kelly!!!!  That's awesome!!! 

I don't know if I'll ever be race ready, I couldn't even get to 3 miles today b/c I have a wart (ew, I know) on my foot that will NOT go away!  I've been treating it forever and it hurt bad this morning when I was running.  I ignored it until about 2.75 and then gave in...


----------



## adsrtw

Checking in for the morning.  I'm in training for the rest of the week.   I'm still on and happy with my progress.  I need to get more exercise in.  That is a goal for this weekend.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I don't know if I'll ever be race ready, I couldn't even get to 3 miles today b/c I have a wart (ew, I know) on my foot that will NOT go away!  I've been treating it forever and it hurt bad this morning when I was running.  I ignored it until about 2.75 and then gave in...



*fwiw, I've stopped calling them "races" and have now taken to calling them "events".  The term "race" puts too much emphasis on time, speed, placing etc and as a result I feel more pressure than should be required.  By calling it an "event" that leaves me free to do it at MY pace, my speed, my time - for MY enjoyment and satisfaction and for no other reason.   So, Karen, I DO believe that you will be EVENT ready.  As soon as you decide you are *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi all remember be Butterpants 

Sorry I have been MIA, my Inlaws were here and then we had DD bday.

Congrats on your race Kelly.

Karen, I have 2 races this week, and its over 100* heat index, I am going to do them just to FINISH. I don't care about my pace, I just want to finish and not pass out. One girl from my run group is injured and she knows she had to walk the whole thing and again its just about finishing. 


I have been OK with my running, I got a long run of 7 in on Saturday and 2 today before work.

Again, please forgive me for not being a good thread friend.


----------



## adsrtw

Karen - I couldn't agree more with Nancy and Jo.  It's about finishing and accomplishing something that the little voice in your head say you can never do (or at least my little voice says that).  I would rather be a Dead Last Debbie than a Never Start Nora.

On that note, I just signed up for my 3rd half.


----------



## adsrtw

Oh no!  It looks like I am putting the thread to bed again tonight.   

I completed day 2 out of 4.  Not as bad as I expected.  I'm still on the wagon, but I am looking forward to my 2 drinks for the week.  Dinner tonight was crab springrolls by Sushi with Gusto and greek yogurt.  Not really hungry (too hot to eat).  Heat index has been ranging between 105 and 120 with no end until Saturday.    

I hope everybody is doing ok!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Waving the white flag in surrender here! 

Help.  I need help.  I'm just a freakin' hot mess right now.  Food is plentiful, alcohol is not being avoided and workouts are inconsistant.  Water is, however, one thing that I seem to be doing ok on right now.  That's probably due to the fact that we are currently sweltering in Satans Kingdom here 

Every morning I wake up thinking "today will be better".  And I make it until mid-afternoon when inevitably things start to unravel.  I really need to take a hard look at what I'm doing between the hours of 2 pm and 8 pm and form a new strategy. <sigh>


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Nancy, I am in the same boat!  I'm not eating horrible, but still things that I know I can't, and just TOO MUCH in general.  I'm still running 3x a week, which I'm grateful for b/c I've already gained almost 2 pounds just in the last week or so, I can't imagine what would happen if I wasn't exercising!  I would suggest a challenge, but I don't seem to keep up well with those.  Maybe if I HAD to check in twice a day to the thread or something?  We could lean on each other??!! 

Thanks for the words of wisdom about races/events!  I don't even have one in mind, but I think I'm just frustrated with how I feel like I'm OLD.  My body just isn't cooperating and for once I would like to run with no pain.  This wart on my foot is killing me and I'm treating it, but it's slow and I'm an instant gratification kinda girl.   I think I'll try and find a 5K for this fall since we aren't going to WDW until the end of Jan. now.  I KNOW I can do it, I do it 3x's a week, it's just getting up the nerve to find one and sign up!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I would suggest a challenge, but I don't seem to keep up well with those.  Maybe if I HAD to check in twice a day to the thread or something?  We could lean on each other??!!
> 
> *Yes!  Definitely. I think I'm going to set a daily goal.  I'll post it in the morning and report back at the end of the day.  Does that work for you?  Today my goal is 60 minutes of exercise (I think I'm going to bike before the heat gets too overwhelming) and I'll add in thoughtful food choices.  I'm not *exactly* sure what that means   I guess I want that to mean I'll plan out my meals/snacks rather than grab a handful of chips or whatever.*
> 
> I'm an instant gratification kinda girl.



*me too.  I think that's one of the things that makes sticking to a plan so HARD for me sometimes!*


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Ok, YES!  I think definitely checking in will be important to me.  I'm the worst at night, so I think right in the middle of my cravings (usually around 7pm) I will do a daily check-in to report.  

Today is an off day for running, so I will focus on eating SMALLER portions of the healthy choices I already know to eat.  I had a banana and PB this morning, which isn't the best start (I'm a PB *hore) but I didn't have too much and if I stay on track the rest of the day, I will be good!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

sounds good to me.  Our schedule is so whacky that we aren't eating dinner until 8:30 or 9:00.  Today, with this 110* heat index, I have to go to a Farmers Market w/ my SIL from 3:30-6:30...in a toasty full-sun parking lot (yes, we have a tent, but that doesn't help with the days heat that radiates up from the pavement) While I'm gone, Stephen will be baling hay - so if that job isn't done I'll have to help finish putting it in the barn 

Heading out to bike now.  While I'm out I'll figure out dinner so that I can have a plan in place!


----------



## HockeyKat

Oh wait, this is a weight loss thread??  

Doing pretty well here.  I got both of my mid-week runs in, 2.5 each, and both of them I woke up before my alarm at about 6:15-6:25AM and got up and got it done.  HOT as crap today - was 76 and 90% humidity when I finished, and 84 when I got in my car at 8AM.  Whee.  

I am down 16 lbs from re-start, and 21 lbs from my 2011 high weight, so all of that is good.   Just continuing to plug away - plan my meals, pack bfast and lunch accordingly, eat at my desk, drink my water, get miles on my feet.    

There is alcohol involved,though.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> I am down 16 lbs from re-start, and 21 lbs from my 2011 high weight, so all of that is good.   Just continuing to plug away - plan my meals, pack bfast and lunch accordingly, eat at my desk, drink my water, get miles on my feet.
> 
> There is alcohol involved,though.



*that's so awesome Kat!  Meal planning.  That's my biggest fail.*


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> The weather gods are smiling at the minute - cool weather, no rain - I hope it stays like this! T-50 minutes until I set off for the race!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day


j



DisneyGalUK said:


> First 5K - Done!
> 
> The weather didn't hold out - it rained - but it was ok, not bad running in the rain at all because it wasn't cold, it was just right!
> 
> Finished in 36.49 minutes - the winner finished in 18!!
> 
> Had a great day, got some bling and raised money for a fantastic cause. All good!



*I'm so sorry I missed all this Kelly.  I was offline.  The weather has been incredible although it is over a 100 here today.  So besides today - nice.  But I have been thinking of you.  

So proud of you and congratulations.  :dance3 Just thrilled for you!:*


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Oh wait, this is a weight loss thread??
> 
> Doing pretty well here.  I got both of my mid-week runs in, 2.5 each, and both of them I woke up before my alarm at about 6:15-6:25AM and got up and got it done.  HOT as crap today - was 76 and 90% humidity when I finished, and 84 when I got in my car at 8AM.  Whee.
> 
> I am down 16 lbs from re-start, and 21 lbs from my 2011 high weight, so all of that is good.   Just continuing to plug away - plan my meals, pack bfast and lunch accordingly, eat at my desk, drink my water, get miles on my feet.
> 
> There is alcohol involved,though.



Fantastic Kat!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> Waving the white flag in surrender here!
> 
> Help.  I need help.  I'm just a freakin' hot mess right now.  Food is plentiful, alcohol is not being avoided and workouts are inconsistant.  Water is, however, one thing that I seem to be doing ok on right now.  That's probably due to the fact that we are currently sweltering in Satans Kingdom here
> 
> Every morning I wake up thinking "today will be better".  And I make it until mid-afternoon when inevitably things start to unravel.  I really need to take a hard look at what I'm doing between the hours of 2 pm and 8 pm and form a new strategy. <sigh>



Nancy 

Well it's obviously something mental.    Well that didn't come out well.  What's changed for you since you were at goal?  Anything?  I won't be of ANY help anyway since my thoughts are different.  

Love to you.  

I went back to an hour Nancy.  Got too scared with the half a pound.  And that's why I hate the scale.  It bullied me.  

I have more to say but I just can't seem to relax in the computer lab the same.  Oh well....


----------



## adsrtw

Hello from the dungeon at work.  I really want to see the sun.   it is another triple digit heat index day here.  Lunch is a pure protein bar, water and a diet coke.  It is just too hot to eat.  Nothing sounds good at all.  I have a roasted veggie souffle (frozen ) waiting for me for dinner.  I must figure out a taste alike recipe because they are too pricey for every day, but so yummy.  I have to eating portion in check, but have to get back to exercise.  The heat is supposed to break this weekend and I will have more time too.  4days in training plus having to maintain my workload means long nights.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I wish that heat made me un-hungry!  I actually can't think of a SINGLE thing that makes me lose my appetite, isn't that crazy?  I even eat when I'm sick! 

Ok, so Nancy, I'm checking in!  I've been good about my foods, had banana/PB run-in this am, veggie burger for lunch and salad for dinner!  I'm good! Well, I have had a couple glasses of wine (can you tell?)  but I have no munched on anything, which is something that drinking alcohol leads me to do lately.  So, there's my 7pm check-in!  I think it actually kept me a little more inline today, so I'm planning on doing it daily.  

Tomorrow morning I run.  Wart be damned. (where's the smiley raising his fist to the sky???)


----------



## adsrtw

Karen - I just thought of something to help protect your wart (or at least avoid rubbing it) - Band Aid Advanced Healing Blister.  They are pretty durable.  It stayed in place during the half for me.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Thanks Amiee, that's a good idea! I had a couple "bandaids" that came with the previous wart remover I was using, that have a space and are padded, I am about to run out of those though, so I will look into the blister bandaids!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Nancy
> 
> Well it's obviously something mental.    Well that didn't come out well.  What's changed for you since you were at goal?  Anything?  I won't be of ANY help anyway since my thoughts are different.



*I know what you mean.  And yes.  I think that has something to do with it.  But also - I never in a million years could have imagined that my life now would be significantly more insane than it was when my kids were little and I lost all that weight to begin with.  Now?  It's 10:15pm and we just finished dinner.  Dishes not even done yet.  Dinner.  This afternoon I went to Market to sell the goat cheese, came home at 7:30ish to 2 wagons loaded with hay that needed to be unloaded.  Unfortunately after spending 4 hours in the 100* plus heat, in a parking lot, on my feet, being freaking PERKY to people I was the *fresh legs* and ended up in the top of the loft stacking the hay. So yeah.  There definitely is a mental piece, but the LIFE piece is just brutal most days.*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I wish that heat made me un-hungry!  I actually can't think of a SINGLE thing that makes me lose my appetite, isn't that crazy?  I even eat when I'm sick!
> 
> *I eat for any reason too Karen. *
> 
> 
> Ok, so Nancy, I'm checking in!  I've been good about my foods, had banana/PB run-in this am, veggie burger for lunch and salad for dinner!  I'm good! Well, I have had a couple glasses of wine (can you tell?)  but I have no munched on anything, which is something that drinking alcohol leads me to do lately.  So, there's my 7pm check-in!  I think it actually kept me a little more inline today, so I'm planning on doing it daily.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I run.  Wart be damned. (where's the smiley raising his fist to the sky???)



*I did pretty well too.  Got my exercise in - more than my goal actually.  My bike route was just a bit longer than I had expected, so I was just over 70 minutes. Win.   And, my food was mindful.  I pretty much stuck to my planned food, even though we just finished dinner now.  The only deviation at this point was 2 decent sized glasses of orange juice after I finished stacking the aforementioned hay. And yes, I too had cocktails while dinner was on the grill.  Mojiots.  With my son *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

> And yes, I too had cocktails while dinner was on the grill. Mojiots. With my son



I'm glad to see we're on the same page!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*I am so not ready for it to be morning yet  Yesterday was tough!  Today is shaping up to be a nasty one as well.  The actual air temp is predicted to be 100*ish again with heat indexes a good 10* higher.  And we have more hay to finish up  

So - my health goals for today will be simple. I want to get to the gym early this morning for a strength work out.  Drink plenty of water and once again eat mindfully - form a plan and stick to it (even if not actually counting/tracking the calories). 

One day a time.  Heck, one HOUR at a time.  We can get this done. *


----------



## HockeyKat

We can indeed Nancy!!

Ramble time...

I have been barely hanging on lately on the life front - yesterday was get up at 6:30 and get in 2.5 hot icky miles, work 8 - 5:30, come home, shove down some dinner, and go appliance shopping since the dryer is dead dead dead.  

We went to Worst Buy and HH Gregg and wound up just replacing the dryer (thought about a matching set and decided to be fiscally responsible), but also bought a relatively cheap chest freezer that we have had our eye on.   Got home at 9:45, had a drink (yay!) and went to bed at 10:30.  Whee.  

Tomorrow is supposed to be 14 miles, but with 102+ and 115+ heat index predicted, I feel it will be more like 10.   The plan is to meet at 5AM and do 4, then do the normal 10miler with the group at 6:30, but I think that 10-miler will be more like 6-8.  

So, today will be work 8-5 (with a break to go get the dryer delivered), home, food, in bed by 8PM.    

However, I find with so little extra time, if I plan my meals right, I just don't have time to think about eating poorly, so I guess that's a good thing?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> However, I find with so little extra time, if I plan my meals right, I just don't have time to think about eating poorly, so I guess that's a good thing?



*ahhh.  The silver lining.   If I were better at meal planning I think it would make so many other things easier.  I need to work on that life skill.*


----------



## Ronda93

Quick pop in.  It continues to be stupid hot.  



			
				Kat said:
			
		

> However, I find with so little extra time, if I plan my meals right, I just don't have time to think about eating poorly, so I guess that's a good thing?



YES!
MENU - We do so much better if we plan a menu (Saturday night) and shop for it (Sunday after church).  We stick to it 80% of the time.

FREEZER - Kat, great work on the freezer!  We got one a couple of years ago.  It has been great for easy meals.  I keep chicken tenders (the breasts can be ridiculously big), salmon (Costco, indiv portions, shrink pakaged), turkey burgers, tilapia and SKINNY COW ice cream sandwiches stocked.  We also get the big flat bun packs and thin bagels at Costco.  I also keep diced, rotisserie chicken on hand.  I know it has WAY TOO MUCH sodium, but it is so easy for chicken salad.    Finally there's always a box of thin crust pizzas at the ready.  Those we dress up with extra onion, tomato and mushrooms (canned, 'cept for the onion and always on hand).  

Running is ramping up.  I'm around 10 miles/week.  I need to start a marathon plan soon for the Disney full.  

Kelly - congratulations, way late.  

Ronda


----------



## TheDisneyWorldFan

I am here to lose 10-15 pounds. I am not really too much over weight just about that much overweight. I want ride down the east coast on my bike so that should help out as well. My ticker is her for it:





I am here. Sorry if the lettering can't be seen. Though the date may change to later not sure exactly yet.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> It continues to be stupid hot.
> 
> *yum, yes.  I do believe that was the official forecast for here as well. "stupid hot".
> 
> *
> 
> MENU - We do so much better if we plan a menu (Saturday night) and shop for it (Sunday after church).  We stick to it 80% of the time.
> 
> *all right then.  It's settled. I'm going to make it a goal for the week next week to plan ahead!*
> 
> Running is ramping up.  I'm around 10 miles/week.  I need to start a marathon plan soon for the Disney full.







Hi DisneyWorldFan!

*Karen* - how did you do today on your goals?  I got 2 outta 3.  I went to the gym and had a decent strength workout.  And I drank quite a bit of water.  However, my life insanity got the better of me and I finally ended up ordering pizza for dinner at 8:30 tonight. No alcohol though, so perhaps a tiny win there? 


I think Kat's woes are contagious.  One of our central air units decided that it was no longer interested in playing the "let's cool down the house" game this afternoon.   Naturally, it's the unit that cools upstairs where all the bedrooms and Stephen's office are.  In other words, the important one 

My boys leave tomorrow morning for West Virgina - church mission trip time again.  Becca comes home from camp (she's going to be a PEACH!  after being at camp for the hottest week ever she's coming home to no a/c.  nice) and we also are spending the weekend at the National Goat Show.  Yes indeedy.  Think "Westminster Dog Show" for goats.  It's a week long event, but we are going only Sat & Sunday so Becca and a couple of my 4H kids can participate in the youth events.  Good ol' redneck fun


----------



## Ronda93

Nancy - This week's hometown paper had the junior livestock auction results.  Grand Champion steer went for $2.60 a pound.  Reserve Champion went for more.  That'll make waves.  The fair was always the hottest, funnest week of the year.  Livestock  barn and all.  Good luck to Becca and her 4H friends.  Those were the days!

Good luck on your ac.  Yesterday the neighbor across the street had the repair van in his driveway.  I keep my fingers crossed.  The cicadas are almost able to drown out the hum of AC.

Ronda


----------



## adsrtw

I hearby declare that nobody has any additional AC issues!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Shew!  9pm, but I'm checking in!  I did well on food today, maybe a tiny bit too much (I need to start logging again but I'm being lazy) but I didn't run b/c my son couldn't go and I used that as an excuse.  We're going tomorrow morning instead, so I'll get it done! 

I need to get out my special bowl, someone MAKE me.  It's a bowl that is smaller in size than my normal salad bowls and when I use it, I lose, but when I make my salads huge, I don't...

I need to add the bowl to my daily challenge.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

and I am ignoring ANY comments about AC-mojo...it's 110 heat index here again and for the near future and we will NOT have AC problems.  Nope.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Nancy - This week's hometown paper had the junior livestock auction results.  Grand Champion steer went for $2.60 a pound.  Reserve Champion went for more.  That'll make waves.  The fair was always the hottest, funnest week of the year.  Livestock  barn and all.  Good luck to Becca and her 4H friends.  Those were the days!



*Thanks!  Several years ago we went to the National Show when it was in Harrisburg, Pa.  Yep.  Vacationing with goats  It was a BLAST!  This year it's practically in our back yard - W.Springfield, Mass.  How could we NOT go  *




adsrtw said:


> I hearby declare that nobody has any additional AC issues!



*WORD!*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Shew!  9pm, but I'm checking in!  I did well on food today, maybe a tiny bit too much (I need to start logging again but I'm being lazy) but I didn't run b/c my son couldn't go and I used that as an excuse.  We're going tomorrow morning instead, so I'll get it done!
> 
> I need to get out my special bowl, someone MAKE me.  It's a bowl that is smaller in size than my normal salad bowls and when I use it, I lose, but when I make my salads huge, I don't...
> 
> I need to add the bowl to my daily challenge.



*bowl.  I'll have to remember to ask you about it *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hello ladies, 

Hotter than heck here in Chicago to. Holy Cow, I did a 5K the other day and it was 11o*heat index at the start. Ya think I would loose a pound in pure sweat. Nope not me.

Nancy so sorry about your AC issue.

Kat, good luck with your run, OMG you are amazing to do that many miles in that heat. 

Karen, Nancy, I am right there with you both with the diet I just can't get it together. But I need to fast. My next half is 3 months away.  WOW. I think I just freaked myself out. 

Happy Saturday All


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> WOW. I think I just freaked myself out.





I still can't believe you did a 5K in the ridiculous heat!  Talk about hardcore! I don't lose weight when I sweat either.  Actually, the humidity makes me retain water, so even though I sweat quite a bit I'm still bloated. Special.  I know.

Our friend was just here to look at the a/c unit and now is off to the supply house to get some parts.  Hopefully this will be resolved before lunch!

My plan today is simple: keep my head above water.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Ok, so here is THE bowl.  It's actually a pretty bowl, but you can't tell b/c my salad is in it.  I took these this morning (yep, salad for breakfast!) and I not only left the sticky notes IN those big bowls when I put them back in the cabinet, but I'm printing this out and putting it on the fridge.  If THAT doesn't stop me, I don't know if anything will. 






I have actually made salads in those bigas* bowls!  Now, in my defense, I usually only eat raw, so yes, I can eat a LOT of it, BUT, I use Tahini and lemon juice for dressing and tahini can be high in calories, just like PB.  I seem to crave FAT, and since I don't eat store bought/dairy dressing, I have to also measure my tahini and use just a couple TBSPs instead of just POURING the dang stuff on my salad!  I'm guessing that's part of why THE BOWL works, if I have less lettuce/veggies, I need less tahini.  It's really the only explanation as to why I don't lose weight when I really only eat fruits and veggies.  

ANYWHO, I'm telling you this b/c you can keep me in line!  

I also forgot to tell you ladies (I'm sorry, it's all about me this morning!)   that since we couldn't pull together the money for the WDW trip by our October dates, Rey and I decided to take a weekend to ourselves and go to STL!  We have NEVER gone away together in our 20 years, mostly b/c of money, but also b/c of the kids.  We didn't even have a honeymoon, so I'm SUPER excited about our weekend!  This is good motivation b/c I don't want to look like a sloth.  

We're staying in an area of STL that I used to love when I was younger, The Loop is what it's called, it's near Central West End (Rhonda, are you familiar with the area?!?!?) and it's right up my alley.  TONS of shops, dining, with a cultural/artsy feel.  I'm so freaking excited!  So I need to keep eating from THE BOWL.  

What does everyone have planned for the weekend?  It's quiet here, we'll go run and I have some petsitting tonight and a few tomorrow, but that's it!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Ive got the 'Run Bug' - Me and my Mum are already looking at other races we can do, theres not a huge amount of choice around here though 

Nancy/Kat - Sorry you are suffering with your A/C

Everyone in the heat - Sorry! Hope you all manage to find a way to stay cool 

Karen - LOVED the post-it notes. That is absolutely what I would do! 'The Bowl' 'Not The Bowl' 'Not The Bowl Either' - cracked me up! 

Im off to a 40th birthday party tonight with the ladies, should be fun! Ive also been and picked my new glasses up today - walked into the house to show DH and walked into the door  I would blame the glasses but the clumsy is all me! 

EE, E, Ronda, Paula, Jo, Amy, Liz, Lisa, Everyone - Hi!

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## HockeyKat

10.06 miles done.  We met at 5AM to do the first 5ish, and I wound up going out with a faster guy (long story short, the darn shopping center has *two* Starbucks!!!) and my first two miles were about 3min/mile faster than I should have been going.  Oh well.  

When I got in my car at 4:30AM to head over there, it was already 83 degrees and over 90% humidity.   The last two miles were bru.tal.   High today over 100 and heat indexes in the 110+ range.  Whee.  

Nancy, sorry about the AC!!  At least you have two units.  I wish we did.  

Karen, LOL with the salad bowl pics.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

You Rock Kat! As I came out of the gym with my son today (3.16 miles) I commented on how you couldn't PAY me to run in this heat, I don't know how you did it! Even when I go out super early, it's SO humid that it feels hotter than it is! 

Gah...stomach is growling.  damn bowl.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Karen, love the bowl pics. 

Kat way to go on the miles.. And to do them in this heat.. You are a Goddess for sure

Kelly, So happy you have the run bug. I would blame the new glasses on your run in with the wall. 

Not much going on here for saturday, still hot. Did some running around today thats about it.


----------



## Ronda93

Got out for an early bike ride with DGF.  Alarm went off at 5:30 ON A SUNDAY.  We pulled out around 6:15.  Leisurely pace with a breakfast joint at the other end.  MMMMMM, gravy.  Kind of negates the exercise.

This week's menu:

Tonight - Pad Thai with shrimp.  Pad Thai noodles with an extra dash of chili peanut sauce.  Onions, broccoli, mushrooms, carrots, bean sprouts, jicama - if I can find it - makes a great crunch - better than water chestnuts for crunch factor - and shrimp.  
Monday - chicken fajitas.  we've found some great tortillas.  lower in fat.  a little hard to separate, but you can eat more than one!
Tuesday - usually every woman for herself because I play golf, but I've been wimping under the heat bubble.  
Wednesday - Turkey burgers, with a wedge of laughing cow light swiss and some bbq sauce on a thin sandwich bun.  we saute an onion and some mushrooms to pile on.  Sweet potato wedges spiced and roasted.
Thursday - love this... kinda like a breakfast for dinner - potato, egg, onion, mushroom and cheese.  All in one skillet.  Nuke the spud to partially cook.  Chunk it up and add to sauteing onions and mushrooms.  Pour over a couple of scrambled eggs.  Some low fat cheese.  Cover to melt.  
Friday - Fish tacos - back to the good tortillas.  Tilapia tacos.  YUM!

What's on your menu?

Ronda


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda, Wow very impressive!!! 

Tonight grilled chicken, Tomorrow left over grilled chicken (ha ha )
Tuesday may be frozen pizza or hot dogs for the kids, its the first night of soccer practice and we don't have much time for dinner.
Wed-Friday I have no clue!!!

I did my second 5K of the week today. In the pouring rain 35 mins. My best time ever.


----------



## Ronda93

Jo - Great job on the consecutive 5Ks!  I don't mind the rain when it's this hot.  It would be welcome.  Nice pace.  Keep at it!

Now we get Kelly signed up for another race!

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Karen* - NOT THE BOWL EITHER  love that.  That's the kind of note I have to leave myself!  And  yay on the trip to STL!  Sounds like fun!

*Ronda* - thank you, thank you, thank you for posting your weeks menu plan.  A little late for me to shop tonight for the week, but NOT too late for me to start thinking ahead.  Thanks for the reminder!

And WOWZA you were up early for a Sunday  Glad you got the ride in though!

*Jo* -  Nice job on the second 5k!  Awesome time!  Remember when  you couldn't run two miles?  Remember that?  Look at you go! 

Tomorrow is a new day.  A new week.  A new commitment.  OMG do I need to be committed


----------



## lisaviolet

*And a one, and a two and a one two three...*

Happy Birthday to you! 

Happy Birthday to you!

Happy Birthday dearest, funniest Nancy!!

Happy Birthday to you!!!

Hope your day has been wonderful!!!  

LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

TheDisneyWorldFan said:


> I am here to lose 10-15 pounds. I am not really too much over weight just about that much overweight. I want ride down the east coast on my bike so that should help out as well. My ticker is her for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am here. Sorry if the lettering can't be seen. Though the date may change to later not sure exactly yet.



Hi!!!!  

Welcome!!!

Tell us about yourself.  Wow on the goal.    EDIT: Wow the word is not goal - it's almost here - holy crap - laughing. 

Nancy is a bike demon (AKASnowWhite - I actually had to look Nancy - after all this time - maybe I should start the meds now) and if Paula would get her butt back here......


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda - loved the menu - holy organization.  

Nancy - I forgot to tell you something.  Now I remember.  Listen, love your weight lifting - body weight exercises.  LOVE THEM.  Think of me and smile.  Why?  Well I've never told you all this but I would have been at goal eons ago if I wasn't so vain.  I have to watch so many exercises. So many.    I build very easily.  And it's not lovely building - like some - it just looks like SIZE. And before anyone goes on about fat covering muscles no thatès not what I am talking about (though Ièm sure I have that) - there are overweight people with beautiful cut legs and such.  

I have to watch and watch and experiment.   On many things - even something as simple as an elliptical.  Right now I am back to squats and lunges and swings (like kettlebell) during my intervals  and I am paying for it. Calves are awful.  Sometimes my chest area has to be so watched to actually fit into my arms hanging.  Thatès the best I can do with that explanation.  Laughing.  

 So love it Nancy - I can tell by your body type that you don`t (why do I sit at the same bloody annoying computer station every time - whyÉ  tabarnac!!!! -) have to worry so much.  Body types like yours (donèt frigginè argue with me - and I know youère not Stephen - Ièm aware) dontè have to give it as much thought.

Oh and I was at my parents yesterday and stared at the bloody senior citizenès legs.  BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unbelievable that I could miss out on MY PARENTès GENES.  What is the chance of thatÉ  Laughing.  No, I will not let it go in my lifetime.


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Hotter than heck here in Chicago to. Holy Cow, I did a 5K the other day and it was 11o*heat index at the start. Ya think I would loose a pound in pure sweat. Nope not me.
> 
> Nancy so sorry about your AC issue.
> 
> Kat, good luck with your run, OMG you are amazing to do that many miles in that heat.
> 
> Karen, Nancy, I am right there with you both with the diet I just can't get it together. But I need to fast. My next half is 3 months away.  WOW. I think I just freaked myself out.
> 
> Happy Saturday All



What a raceÉÉÉÉ effinè keyboard.  

Good on you missy.  



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Ok, so here is THE bowl.  It's actually a pretty bowl, but you can't tell b/c my salad is in it.  I took these this morning (yep, salad for breakfast!) and I not only left the sticky notes IN those big bowls when I put them back in the cabinet, but I'm printing this out and putting it on the fridge.  If THAT doesn't stop me, I don't know if anything will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have actually made salads in those bigas* bowls!  Now, in my defense, I usually only eat raw, so yes, I can eat a LOT of it, BUT, I use Tahini and lemon juice for dressing and tahini can be high in calories, just like PB.  I seem to crave FAT, and since I don't eat store bought/dairy dressing, I have to also measure my tahini and use just a couple TBSPs instead of just POURING the dang stuff on my salad!  I'm guessing that's part of why THE BOWL works, if I have less lettuce/veggies, I need less tahini.  It's really the only explanation as to why I don't lose weight when I really only eat fruits and veggies.
> 
> ANYWHO, I'm telling you this b/c you can keep me in line!
> 
> I also forgot to tell you ladies (I'm sorry, it's all about me this morning!)   that since we couldn't pull together the money for the WDW trip by our October dates, Rey and I decided to take a weekend to ourselves and go to STL!  We have NEVER gone away together in our 20 years, mostly b/c of money, but also b/c of the kids.  We didn't even have a honeymoon, so I'm SUPER excited about our weekend!  This is good motivation b/c I don't want to look like a sloth.
> 
> We're staying in an area of STL that I used to love when I was younger, The Loop is what it's called, it's near Central West End (Rhonda, are you familiar with the area?!?!?) and it's right up my alley.  TONS of shops, dining, with a cultural/artsy feel.  I'm so freaking excited!  So I need to keep eating from THE BOWL.
> 
> What does everyone have planned for the weekend?  It's quiet here, we'll go run and I have some petsitting tonight and a few tomorrow, but that's it!



Have fun Karen!!!  Good for you.

And only you could makes bowls look so interesting in a photo.  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Ive got the 'Run Bug' - Me and my Mum are already looking at other races we can do, theres not a huge amount of choice around here though
> 
> :



Could do a beer run.  Okay, Ièm being silly.  So what.  No word on baby bubles yet eh.  

You know where we get our beer here.  The Beer Store.    Really thatès what it is called.  Cases rollinè rollinè.  Effinè keyboard - did I say thatÉ  
 Every time I see it I think of Amy and Kat.  And in my neighbourhood something happened and they branched out - we have a HUGE beer store called beer boutique.  



HockeyKat said:


> 10.06 miles done.  We met at 5AM to do the first 5ish, and I wound up going out with a faster guy (long story short, the darn shopping center has *two* Starbucks!!!) and my first two miles were about 3min/mile faster than I should have been going.  Oh well.
> 
> When I got in my car at 4:30AM to head over there, it was already 83 degrees and over 90% humidity.   The last two miles were bru.tal.   High today over 100 and heat indexes in the 110+ range.  Whee.
> 
> Nancy, sorry about the AC!!  At least you have two units.  I wish we did.
> 
> Karen, LOL with the salad bowl pics.



Holy cow batman.  Look at Kat go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Ronda, Wow very impressive!!!
> 
> Tonight grilled chicken, Tomorrow left over grilled chicken (ha ha )
> Tuesday may be frozen pizza or hot dogs for the kids, its the first night of soccer practice and we don't have much time for dinner.
> Wed-Friday I have no clue!!!
> 
> I did my second 5K of the week today. In the pouring rain 35 mins. My best time ever.



Hello - am I missing a race scheduleÉÉÉÉÉ  

And weight is often weird in severe heat - well after 40 it is......


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> I hearby declare that nobody has any additional AC issues!



Good work Amiee.  

I hearby declare - I feel like I'm in - OMG!!!!!!!!!!!  No francophone keyboard.  WTHÉÉÉÉÉ  -  sh!t I was wrong...

I hearby declare  - feels like munchkinland.

Amiee - I feel like I need a short update on life.  DatesÉÉÉÉ  Anything interestingÉÉÉé  You better - those munchkins had more action that me.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Was it Nancy's Birthday?!?!  See, you need to tell me these things people since I'm not friends with you on FB! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! 

Rhonda, my eyes glazed over and I started to drool at your menu!  OMG!  I could only dream of being able to eat that yumminess!  I will have to live vicariously through you.    My menu would go like this:
salad
fruit
salad
nuts
salad
oh and lately some light popcorn.  (but I pay for it with an itchy throat and runny nose.  This is my body's response to almost all food) 

Lisa, I'm loving your keyboards new-found sense of individuality.  

Day 2 of eating with THE bowl went well!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> *And a one, and a two and a one two three...*



*Thanks for the b-day song Lisa  *



lisaviolet said:


> Nancy is a bike demon (AKASnowWhite - I actually had to look Nancy - after all this time - maybe I should start the meds now) and if Paula would get her butt back here......



*Just got back from a ride now actually!  It was tough.  Not that the route was difficult, but physically and mentally I felt sluggish.  Again.  It's the food I've been eating and I know it *



lisaviolet said:


> I have to watch so many exercises. So many.    I build very easily.  And it's not lovely building - like some - it just looks like SIZE. And before anyone goes on about fat covering muscles no thatès not what I am talking about (though Ièm sure I have that) - there are overweight people with beautiful cut legs and such.
> 
> *I DO get that Lisa.  I know other women in that situation. I  understand how it can be so frustrating!*
> 
> Oh and I was at my parents yesterday and stared at the bloody senior citizenès legs.  BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unbelievable that I could miss out on MY PARENTès GENES.  What is the chance of thatÉ  Laughing.  No, I will not let it go in my lifetime.



*oh, the legs *



lisaviolet said:


> And weight is often weird in severe heat - well after 40 it is......



*OMG yes.  Temp goes up and my body thinks that's the signal to bloat like there's no tomorrow.  Horrifying.  and completely out of my control. *




Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Was it Nancy's Birthday?!?!
> 
> *it was.  And I forgot it was.  Special, I know.*
> 
> Day 2 of eating with THE bowl went well!



*YAY!  Nice job Karen!

I got my bike ride in this morning, so that was goal #1.  Today I'm tracking calories again.  And I'm going to take a few minutes to come up with a meal plan for the next 2-3 days.  Baby steps! *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

C'mon Nancy, don't make me break out the whip! 



Bested myself running this morning!  Did 3 in my fasted time yet, 36:44!  Of course my teenage son was running next to me, so I think that motivated me a bit.  

The scale is starting to move!!!!!!!  Love that water weight that comes off in the beginning, I'll take whatever I can get!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

OMG Karen!  the whip!  That is awesome 

Nice job on the run!  You're really making good progress! And the scale too!  Not bad for a Monday, eh?


----------



## adsrtw

Lisa - no dates for me.  I've been too busy to put up with a man lol.

In other news, I'm down almost 2 lbs.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HI Lisa!!!

Great job on the run Karen, Great Time

Yay for the 2#'s EE 

So glad the monday work day is over. 


Wagon,, were are you wagon, I must find you I have a half to train for.
Oh and a dress I must get my butt into by Oct.


----------



## Ronda93

Hey all.  Had my last PT session today.  Hamstring flexibility is good, calves, not so much.  I have an inchworm prescription to fill nightly.  Oh, Paula!  I'm running without pain and I've laid out the plan for the Disney marathon in January.  I might push a week this way or that to get a fall half marathon.  

Fajitas were really satisfying.  I picked up a green pepper this weekend.  DGF really, really dislikes green peppers.  Don't-cook-them-with-the-onions kind of dislike.  I love 'em and rarely remember to get one.  Tasty, almost  blackened.  Yum.  

Lisa - I only spent two days with the French keyboard.  You have my sympathy.

Jo - over here.  Here, give me your hand.

EE - nice loss!

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda, I think that's good news?  Hard to tell.    I am not terribly partial to green peppers myself, but I can tolerate them.   Dinner here was baked chicken with liberal chipotle seasoning (a bit too liberal for my taste!).  

Yay for the Disney full!  I may (might, maybe) be doing my first full a few weeks later in Jackonsville.  Scared s-less.  

Karen, great time!!

EE, woooo on the loss!  


Tomorrow marks 6 solid weeks on my wagon.  No cheating, and 81 miles completed.  Let's see what the scale says, evil horrible thing that it is.  

Oh, and I think I just committed to back-to-back half marathon weekends in November.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> In other news, I'm down almost 2 lbs.



* Way to go EE!*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Wagon,, were are you wagon, I must find you I have a half to train for.
> Oh and a dress I must get my butt into by Oct.



*The elusive wagon.  It was at my house today.  I'm hoping to keep it for a while! *



Ronda93 said:


> Hey all.  Had my last PT session today.  Hamstring flexibility is good, calves, not so much.  I have an inchworm prescription to fill nightly.
> 
> *Inchworm prescription!  yikes! *
> 
> I'm running without pain and I've laid out the plan for the Disney marathon in January.  I might push a week this way or that to get a fall half marathon.
> 
> 
> 
> Fajitas were really satisfying.



*yum. I love fajitas! 

Today I planned.  And I tracked.  And currently I'm about 175 calories UNDER my goal for the day. *


----------



## Ronda93

Four miles this morning.  Lots of people getting out early to beat the heat.

I'm taking tomorrow off for some home projects I can't seem to get done over the weekend.  I want to finish them before DGF's mom comes this weekend.  She's going to spend a week with us.  

Nancy - way to go!  

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

drive by here....

good workout this morning.  Food on track thus far (and planned for the day ).  Headed out for the afternoon with Becca!


----------



## XIAOJIAO

is very good !best wishes for you group !you are the best !


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Morning!  Firmly on the wagon and feeling good, although I did have copious amounts of wine at book club last night, but I didn't EAT badly, so that was good!  I need to get out and petsit so that I can run early this morning!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi all.

I did really good yesterday, had a good run, stayed on track.
Here's hopeing I can do it 2 days in a row.

Kat, Ronda, I also have a half in the fall
I am a bit worried as I know its nothing like a disney race, so I hace to train
harder at it. 

Ronda, if your looking for a fall half, I know chicago half is still open


----------



## Ronda93

Jo - St Louis is getting a new Rock and Roll race October 23.  They have a half that lines up with either a 12 or 14 mile weekend.  Perfect.  The route is different from the spring race.  Variety is good ; )

I'd like to run in Chicago someday.  That one's a little early for this year.  I think Kat did the the Chicago half last year... is it flat, Kat?

Karen - stay in front of the heat wave!

Today I'm going to build something.  A planter box with a trellis.  I got a great deal on a BIG mandevilla and want to show it off beside the front porch.  I finished a lot of the long cutting last night.  I hope the assembly goes fast.  If it turns out nice, I'll get some pics up.  

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Morning!  Firmly on the wagon and feeling good, although I did have copious amounts of wine at book club last night, but I didn't EAT badly, so that was good!  I need to get out and petsit so that I can run early this morning!



While I can't say I'm "firmly" on the wagon, I'm definitely on the edge holding on tight so that I don't get thrown off when it hits a bump! 

Yesterday was pretty good.  Slightly over on my calories, but all planned and tracked.   Once again, plan is in place for todays meals as well.  It's a glorious morning so naturally a bike ride is in the cards for this morning!


*Jo *- one day at a time.  One HOUR at a time.  We can get it done.

*Ronda* - good luck with the project!  Enjoy your day off


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Planning is the key Nancy!  It's funny, I'm completely OCD about planning things like a WDW vacation or everyday stuff, but for some reason I'm not good about planning food??  No, no, that's negative talk.  I AM good about planning! 

Jo, good luck with day 2!  I think the first week is the hardest for me and then I usually get on a roll (until I'm off guard and then get thrown off the wagon!)   Is Chicago the 1/2 you are running in the fall?

Rhonda, I'm lucky enough to have a client I'm petsitting for that is out of town this week...they have a POOL!  We will be swimming today and every day this week to avoid the heat.  Speaking of heat...

OMG, I haven't run outside in a WHILE!  Like...a few months.  I just ran and WOW, I had forgotten how different it is from the TM.  First off, it's blazing hot and humid, but I run faster outside and run out of steam much quicker.  I only did 2.68 and I'm going to be hurting.  I can't wait until fall when I can throw more outdoor runs into my training.  I'm gonna need to!


----------



## adsrtw

Reading along, just very busy.  I have eating under control, now I have to get back to exerciseing.  I'm researching interview questions to revamp our interview process.


----------



## Ronda93

What I made this morning.  Planter with trellis.  Beat the heat, too.  It was kind of overcast to start the day.







Ronda


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Oh wow!  That looks great Rhonda!  Did you have instructions or do you have some bizarre natural ability to put wood together into amazing things???


----------



## Ronda93

Karen - Thanks!  That one came out of my head, but it had been in there for quite a while.  I "design" when I drive long distances.  If I can relax enough while running, I can plan things then, too.  Unfortunately it can be like dreaming and I don't remember enough of it later to make sense ; )

Now I'm sitting quietly with a dog on my lap.  Hope you're enjoying a swim.  

Ronda


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda93 said:


> What I made this morning.  Planter with trellis.  Beat the heat, too.  It was kind of overcast to start the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronda



You Rock Ronda!!! 
Great Job. It looks great.

Karen, no I am not doing chicago's half, I feel like I am too slow for that kind of crowed. 

Day 2 not so good, had way to much for lunch, so I am skipping dinner and thinking of a run tonight, but its 97* heat index right now.


----------



## adsrtw

Love the landscaping Ronda!  I have a black thumb.

Back to the grind for me.  I'm training to backup a co-worker during her vacation.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

today was an ok day, not the best but not the worst
I did do 3 miles last night I wanted 4 but it was to hot


----------



## Ronda93

Whew!  I feel luck to have escaped yesterday.  I started with a breakfast sandwich from cafe downstairs.  I was recruited to be a mystery shopper and that's what they wanted me to get.  Lunch was taco salad.  Again from the cafe.  It's a weekly menu item that I indulge in every couple of months - beef and chicken!  Later the cupcake truck showed up (3girlscupcakes.com) = cookies and cream.  

ENOUGH!  STOP THE MADNESS. Today is back to the salad bar.  

One interesting tidbit... I've been consistently getting headaches after running.  Bad ones.  Drugs fix it, but they're expensive and make me sleepy.  Yesterday, with all that greasy goodness on my plate I didn't get a headache.  Now I need to figure out what all that sugar and fat did.  Was it salt?  More or less?  I may fiddle with my run day breakfast.  Hmmm.

The rain missed us again.  The trail I ride to work has big cracks opening up.  Grab your tire, take you down if you're not paying attention cracks.  

Weekend will be getting DGF's mom here and settled in.  

Let's hear your plans.

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> One interesting tidbit... I've been consistently getting headaches after running.  Bad ones.  Drugs fix it, but they're expensive and make me sleepy.  Yesterday, with all that greasy goodness on my plate I didn't get a headache.  Now I need to figure out what all that sugar and fat did.  Was it salt?  More or less?  I may fiddle with my run day breakfast.  Hmmm.



*very, very interesting.  Nutritional imbalance somewhere that needs tweaking?  Thinking outloud here - are you typically getting enough fluids?  Mild dehyration could be a culprit and maybe yesterdays salt intake resulted in fluid retention?

I'm ridiculously busy.  It's just nutty here.  But I'm doing well nutritionally.  I didn't get a workout in yesterday, however this morning I went to the gym and did strength work.  I'm starting to feel better too.  Bonus!  We'll see what the scale has to say in another day or two. *


----------



## Ronda93

I've really paid attention to water after I run.  I drink a lot at my desk.  I carry water during my runs.  It's not a matter of too little.  I've considered it could be too much, too.

As for salt I usually have a V8 for breakfast = LOTS OF SALT.  Yesterday's sandwich may have been lower in sodium than what I'm usually getting.  It happens some weekends when breakfast is just cereal, but not as badly as during the week.  Hmmmm...

So next week after I run before work I'll have oatmeal and see what happens.  

Life is just one big experiment.

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Life is just one big experiment.



oh so very true! 

I find the whole thing amazing, interesting, frustrating - a whole lot of things wrapped into one!  Time to put on your detective hat and analyze everything   Do you keep a journal of food & exercise?  That would probably be helpful to determine if there is something nutritional that is at the root of this!


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda, I wonder if it's a protein/fat combo?  You might want to switch your breakfast up to a hard boiled egg and some lean bacon.   I find it keeps me full for longer, too.  

Weekend plans - tomorrow AM is 8 miles in the sweltering heat.   104 as a high both today and tomorrow.   The rest of the day is likely going to be spent recovering!  

Sunday is dinner with friends, and probably setting up the chest freezer we bought last week.


----------



## lisaviolet

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Was it Nancy's Birthday?!?!  See, you need to tell me these things people since I'm not friends with you on FB!



Are you on Karen?


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> *oh, the legs *
> 
> 
> 
> ]



You know what's so funny.  I'm going to have this group one day all staring at the legs from he!!.  All at once b/c I won't shut up.     You won't be able to stop yourselves.  Oh the horror.  

It really is an error of procreation - whoops not procreation or I wouldn't be here.    I just don't get how I hit the less than .1% chance not to get either of their award winning gams - how the he!! is that possible?  Okay, shutting up - for now.


----------



## lisaviolet

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> C'mon Nancy, don't make me break out the whip!
> 
> 
> 
> Bested myself running this morning!  Did 3 in my fasted time yet, 36:44!  Of course my teenage son was running next to me, so I think that motivated me a bit.
> 
> The scale is starting to move!!!!!!!  Love that water weight that comes off in the beginning, I'll take whatever I can get!



Yeah for you Karen.    How fantastic to beat your personal best.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Lisa - no dates for me.  I've been too busy to put up with a man lol.
> 
> In other news, I'm down almost 2 lbs.



I like the other news there kiddo.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Tomorrow marks 6 solid weeks on my wagon.  No cheating, and 81 miles completed.  Let's see what the scale says, evil horrible thing that it is.
> 
> Oh, and I think I just committed to back-to-back half marathon weekends in November.



Outstanding Kat!  

Tell us about the races.  Where?  



Ronda93 said:


> Four miles this morning.  Lots of people getting out early to beat the heat.
> 
> I'm taking tomorrow off for some home projects I can't seem to get done over the weekend.  I want to finish them before DGF's mom comes this weekend.  She's going to spend a week with us.
> 
> 
> 
> Ronda



She's doing well Ronda?


----------



## lisaviolet

XIAOJIAO said:


> is very good !best wishes for you group !you are the best !



Hi and thanks XIAOJIAO.  



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Morning!  Firmly on the wagon and feeling good, although I did have copious amounts of wine at book club last night, but I didn't EAT badly, so that was good!  I need to get out and petsit so that I can run early this morning!



Jealous on the book club.  What's on your list?  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I did really good yesterday, had a good run, stayed on track.
> Here's hopeing I can do it 2 days in a row.
> 
> Kat, Ronda, I also have a half in the fall
> I am a bit worried as I know its nothing like a disney race, so I hace to train
> harder at it.
> 
> Ronda, if your looking for a fall half, I know chicago half is still open



Jo - I feel like I'm out of it with your runs.  Can you let me know - thanks.


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda93 said:


> What I made this morning.  Planter with trellis.  Beat the heat, too.  It was kind of overcast to start the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronda



Lovely Ronda.


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda93 said:


> Life is just one big experiment.





And speaking of which I'm down .8.   

 I'm going to once a month because this inchworming is starting to affect my workouts.  And I won't have that.  

But I did have a rational thought around it all.  I think it's about five in six or eight weeks.  Before I came here I had already lost a good chunk of my weight but was never on scale and it was years.  So maybe that's how it was coming off and I would have no idea. And that part never was regained at all.  So that's the nice part.  They say those who lose it quickly have the best chance at being successful with weight (recent studies all say that).  But I've found the exact opposite (but then again here I am not finished - smiling).  The part of my weight that was slow stayed off.  The quick - because of surgery and house (not exercising the same and not changing one iota of my eating)  - didn't.

 Who knows but my body and clothes feel very different.  

I suspect I lost some muscle around surgery and I wasn't doing much weight bearing in Collingwood either.  And now I'm getting a bit back.  Who knows but regardless I don' t want the mental impact anymore.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> Weekend plans - tomorrow AM is 8 miles in the sweltering heat.   104 as a high both today and tomorrow.   The rest of the day is likely going to be spent recovering!
> 
> .



Kat!  Did you body change how it feels in the heat after you moved down there?  Curious.  

Here's to you both keeping cool.  

Hey Nancy - please tell me that Stephen has dropped his little no A/C plan from a few years back. Please.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Yep, I'm on FB Lisa!  Do you know my last name?  I only have 80 friends b/c I really like to only have people on there that I actually interact with and KNOW, you know what I mean?  So that DEFINITELY means you guys!  But, I don't want to friend any of you if you don't want me, so let me know in a PM or something and I would love any of you to friend me!  I know, sound like a dork, but I didn't want to ask any of you or friend you unless you wanted me to!


----------



## HockeyKat

lisaviolet said:


> Outstanding Kat!
> 
> Tell us about the races.  Where?



Here's the schedule:
Oct 9th - Austin TX, See Jane Run Half (will run for champagne and chocolate!)
Nov 6th - Raleigh NC, City of Oaks Half
Nov 13th - Outer Banks, NC, OBX Half
Feb 12th - Jacksonville, FL, 26.2 with Donna full (gulp)
Feb 26th - Orlando, FL, Disney Princess Half



lisaviolet said:


> Kat!  Did you body change how it feels in the heat after you moved down there?  Curious.
> 
> Here's to you both keeping cool.



No, not really.  104 is hot.  I am pretty used to 90ish but upper 90s into the hundreds is where the rubber melts on the road.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda93 said:


> Life is just one big experiment.
> 
> Ronda



You Said IT!!!!

I can't help with the headachs but I would love to know what you find out.
Some day I wake up with them so bad my eyes hurt.

Lisa, down .8 is down and not up. So good job!

My runs, I had 2 races last week one on Thursday night 110* heat out when we started, one on that Sunday and it rained cats and dog
I am signed up for a 1/2 in November and then the Princess and thats about it for now.


----------



## Ronda93

Wow Kat!  What a schedule.  

Nancy/Jo - I've been good and bad about tracking food and other factors around my runs.  I've always looked for causes.  Maybe I've found prevention?  

My plans are St Louis RnR half 10/23
Disney Full 1/8
and the Princess - I'll have an AP so why not?

Five miles this morning.  The last mile in the rain.  I didn't mind.  We need it so badly.  Now I'll have to look for newspaper to stuff in my shoes.  We don't get a daily paper anymore so I'm limited to my hometown weekly.  Just enough for two shoes ; )

Ronda


----------



## adsrtw

I'm loving all of the event talking!  

I'm enjoying my first weekend after classes are over.    I slept late and feel amazing (my kids are with their dad this weekend).  It is sweltering hot here.  Miserable, but I am going to get a 3 mile wog in.  In the meantime, laundry and cleaning my closet is in my near future.

Karen - I just sent you my FB link through PM.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Fly-by from me - my younger brother is moving out of my parents house tomorrow, hes the last one of us to move out so my Mum is feeling it! Ive spent the day talking her off the ledge 

Karen - I will PM you my real name so you can find me on FB - warning, I do on occasion have F-Bomb filled Facebook rants! 

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## HockeyKat

Kelly, your rants are the BEST!  Especially the ones about Phil Collins.  I crack up every single time.  


I think I might be adding another half, on Aug 27th.  It's local but will be HOT.  You can register day-of so I may wait and see on the weather.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

8 miles in the books for me today
 But that run, and kicked my butt today, I have not done much all day. 

EE, yay for no more school!

Hi Kelly, Kat, Karen!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

WOOT on the 8 miles Jo! 

Kelly, I have lots of Fbomb rants DAILY IN REAL LIFE, in fact, I just had one about two minutes ago when the dog rolled in poop!  GAH! so no problem!  

Aimee, I sent you a request! 

OMG, I WAS BAD today. Nancy, get the whip!    We went to the new Japanese restaurant in town and celebrated Dallas' bday (he's 16 on Monday!) and I got vegetable rolls and all sorts of other stuff and ate until I could barely walk.  I'm gonna have some work to do starting tomorrow!


----------



## HockeyKat

Karen, I will let EE "suggest" you to me on FB and we can connect that way.  

8 miles here too.  Man it was hot.  80 when I got in my car at 5:30 and a high of 104 today.  

I managed to do fine for the day though - came home, showered, went shopping with D, then he went out with his friends and I had a friend over for dinner, and still going.   

It's almost crash time though...


----------



## adsrtw

Karen - I just sent Kat as a suggested friend.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Got it!  

Well, up a pound this morning and that's pretty good for me.  Usually when I eat off plan I can gain quite a bit more overnight.  No slippery slopes for me today though, I'm jumping RIGHT back on my wagon.  Rey is home for the weekend but I just woke up with cramps.  TMI maybe, but when you only see your husband once a month, this kind of thing can really piss a girl off!


----------



## Ronda93

The eagle has landed.  We met DGF's sister and mother half way yesterday and returned home in the afternoon.  MIL's dachshund, Gus, came, too.  He's a little territorial and growls and barks from the comfort of her lap.  Put him on the floor and he meeks out.  Everyone is settled in.  

I fixed dinner.  Turkey/beef meatloaf and cauliflower mac and cheese.  DGF and MIL watched a movie.  Good night.

We're up and getting ready for church.  I think she's going with us.  

She's doing okay.  After a few days of interaction she sharpens up.  She's a perfect candidate for a senior living setting, but resists discussing it.  Sigh.

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Lots of catching up to do here! *



lisaviolet said:


> And speaking of which I'm down .8.
> 
> ......
> 
> I suspect I lost some muscle around surgery and I wasn't doing much weight bearing in Collingwood either.  And now I'm getting a bit back.  Who knows but regardless I don' t want the mental impact anymore.




*Nice job on the loss Lisa.  And yeah - I get the other *



lisaviolet said:


> Hey Nancy - please tell me that Stephen has dropped his little no A/C plan from a few years back. Please.



*yes indeed!  Even though we probably should have turned it off today, it's on *



Ronda93 said:


> Nancy/Jo - I've been good and bad about tracking food and other factors around my runs.  I've always looked for causes.  Maybe I've found prevention?



*another question - could it be chiropractic?  I get wicked headaches when my neck & back are out of alignment.  Running on that, then, makes it worse for me because of the pounding on my already wonky body.  Again - just a thought.*




adsrtw said:


> I'm enjoying my first weekend after classes are over.    I slept late and feel amazing (my kids are with their dad this weekend).  It is sweltering hot here.  Miserable, but I am going to get a 3 mile wog in.  In the meantime, laundry and cleaning my closet is in my near future.



* on the class-free weekend!  Enjoy!*



DisneyGalUK said:


> Karen - I will PM you my real name so you can find me on FB - warning, I do on occasion have F-Bomb filled Facebook rants!



*"occasional" *



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> OMG, I WAS BAD today. Nancy, get the whip!    We went to the new Japanese restaurant in town and celebrated Dallas' bday (he's 16 on Monday!) and I got vegetable rolls and all sorts of other stuff and ate until I could barely walk.  I'm gonna have some work to do starting tomorrow!



*But it's his BIRTHDAY!  Birthdays are meant to be enjoyed.  That's why we work so hard on the other days *



adsrtw said:


> Karen - I just sent Kat as a suggested friend.



*EE - suggest me too, k?*



Ronda93 said:


> The eagle has landed.
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing okay.  After a few days of interaction she sharpens up.  She's a perfect candidate for a senior living setting, but resists discussing it.  Sigh.



*<sigh> I'm not ready for that.  Really I'm not.  There are some really great options out there, but of course she has to be a willing participant in the endeavor!


I'm currently packing.  Taking a few days off here and heading to New Hampshire "camping" (she says in quotes.  It's a cabin.  With a bed.  And a bathroom. Or so I'm told )  Leaving tomorrow a.m., back later on Thursday. *


----------



## adsrtw

Nancy & Karen - I sent the FB suggestion.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

adsrtw said:


> Nancy & Karen - I sent the FB suggestion.



Yay!!!!


----------



## adsrtw

Happy August!  I hope everybody is having a better than expected Monday.


----------



## lisaviolet

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Yep, I'm on FB Lisa!  Do you know my last name?  I only have 80 friends b/c I really like to only have people on there that I actually interact with and KNOW, you know what I mean?  So that DEFINITELY means you guys!  But, I don't want to friend any of you if you don't want me, so let me know in a PM or something and I would love any of you to friend me!  I know, sound like a dork, but I didn't want to ask any of you or friend you unless you wanted me to!



OMG.   I'm not even sure I have 50.  I think it's 48.   

Amiee.  Please direct Karen to me.  Thanks.  



HockeyKat said:


> Here's the schedule:
> Oct 9th - Austin TX, See Jane Run Half (will run for champagne and chocolate!)
> Nov 6th - Raleigh NC, City of Oaks Half
> Nov 13th - Outer Banks, NC, OBX Half
> Feb 12th - Jacksonville, FL, 26.2 with Donna full (gulp)
> Feb 26th - Orlando, FL, Disney Princess Half
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really.  104 is hot.  I am pretty used to 90ish but upper 90s into the hundreds is where the rubber melts on the road.



Love it Kat!    Thanks.  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> You Said IT!!!!
> 
> I can't help with the headachs but I would love to know what you find out.
> Some day I wake up with them so bad my eyes hurt.
> 
> Lisa, down .8 is down and not up. So good job!
> 
> My runs, I had 2 races last week one on Thursday night 110* heat out when we started, one on that Sunday and it rained cats and dog
> I am signed up for a 1/2 in November and then the Princess and thats about it for now.



I know Jo.  I am pleased to be going down every week.   OMG.    I won't say a thing.  

Anyway,  it's fine.  What I don't want is for it to interfere with my workouts AT ALL.  You see my workouts are so beyond losing weight for me.  They are precious to me and really good for my mental health.  So I don't need anything making me *think* around them.  As in I love them, am happy but feel like I have to do this or that for the scale.  That's all.

Holy races Batgirl!  



Ronda93 said:


> Wow Kat!  What a schedule.
> 
> Nancy/Jo - I've been good and bad about tracking food and other factors around my runs.  I've always looked for causes.  Maybe I've found prevention?
> 
> My plans are St Louis RnR half 10/23
> Disney Full 1/8
> *and the Princess - I'll have an AP so why not?*
> Five miles this morning.  The last mile in the rain.  I didn't mind.  We need it so badly.  Now I'll have to look for newspaper to stuff in my shoes.  We don't get a daily paper anymore so I'm limited to my hometown weekly.  Just enough for two shoes ; )
> 
> Ronda



Adored the purple Ronda.  



adsrtw said:


> I'm loving all of the event talking!
> 
> I'm enjoying my first weekend after classes are over.    I slept late *and feel amazing* (my kids are with their dad this weekend).  It is sweltering hot here.  Miserable, but I am going to get a 3 mile wog in.  In the meantime, laundry and cleaning my closet is in my near future.
> 
> Karen - I just sent you my FB link through PM.



Loved the attitude there missy!!!



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Fly-by from me - my younger brother is moving out of my parents house tomorrow, hes the last one of us to move out so my Mum is feeling it! Ive spent the day talking her off the ledge
> 
> Karen - I will PM you my real name so you can find me on FB - warning, I do on occasion have F-Bomb filled Facebook rants!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day



  Stop it Kelly - just the memories of your FB rants makes me stomach hurt.  



HockeyKat said:


> Kelly, your rants are the BEST!  Especially the ones about Phil Collins.  I crack up every single time.
> 
> 
> I think I might be adding another half, on Aug 27th.  It's local but will be HOT.  You can register day-of so I may wait and see on the weather.



Smug -faced tosspot.  



Ronda93 said:


> The eagle has landed.  We met DGF's sister and mother half way yesterday and returned home in the afternoon.  MIL's dachshund, Gus, came, too.  He's a little territorial and growls and barks from the comfort of her lap.  Put him on the floor and he meeks out.  Everyone is settled in.
> 
> I fixed dinner.  Turkey/beef meatloaf and cauliflower mac and cheese.  DGF and MIL watched a movie.  Good night.
> 
> We're up and getting ready for church.  I think she's going with us.
> 
> She's doing okay.  After a few days of interaction she sharpens up.  She's a perfect candidate for a senior living setting, but resists discussing it.  Sigh.
> 
> Ronda



 I tell you Ronda - I feel that every human should have to visit a home at forty.  For their birthday.  I bet so many more people would make changes to avoid.  (I do know there are some lovely ones - but the sh!tty far outnumber).  

A friend was just giving his mother condescending crap.  And I said, "you do realize that your daughter and SIL will be making the decisions for you, don't you?".  He was horrified.    Beyond horrifed.  It hadn"t crossed his mind.  And was nicer and more compassionate to his mother's mouth.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> I'm currently packing.  Taking a few days off here and heading to New Hampshire "camping" (she says in quotes.  It's a cabin.  With a bed.  And a bathroom. Or so I'm told )  Leaving tomorrow a.m., back later on Thursday. :thumbsup



Nice on the trip Nancy.  Where?  I spent many a time North Conway area.  It was a lovely road trip from university.  

Thank God Stephen has come to his senses.


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Happy August!  I hope everybody is having a better than expected Monday.



Just want to make sure you saw my request to lead Karen to me Amiee.  Thanks.


----------



## adsrtw

lisaviolet said:


> Amiee.  Please direct Karen to me.  Thanks.



Done!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Yep! Lisa & Rhonda are on my FB now too!   I tend to ramble there too, so it won't be anything new for you! 

OMG, bad bad birthday eating!  I did fine most of the day but then they made cake and everyone was having it and I started eating TONS of this cauliflower casserole I made to avoid the cake.  I probably should have just had the cake, the cauliflower stuff had LOTS of cheese and I woke up feeling sick this morning and all puffy from the cheese.  GAH.  Why does something so good have to make me sick? 

Dallas and I did go run yesterday morning, so that's a plus.  Today is a pretty quiet day here, Rey leaves back out tomorrow. 

Nancy, how was your day yesterday?  Still on the wagon?


----------



## Ronda93

Lisa said:
			
		

> I tell you Ronda - I feel that every human should have to visit a home at forty. For their birthday. I bet so many more people would make changes to avoid. (I do know there are some lovely ones - but the sh!tty far outnumber).



No doubt, Lisa.  Exercise takes on new urgency every time I read another article about how active now = mobility later.  I look at my niece and nephew and consider where they'll put me ; )

Ronda


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi girls!!!

Find me on FB if you haven't!

I'm fat, not exercising and super stressed...but actually pretty happy.  Wishing you all well and thinking about you all!


----------



## adsrtw

Crazy busy day at work today.  Ending up working through lunch, just grabbed a protein bar at my desk.  

Liz/Karen - I sent a suggestion on FB.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Sorry I have not read back. I think I am 2 pages behind I just need to vent about my DD 6

We had an issue with her lieing last week. She was in trouble and all has been well. 

Today she was very good for the sitter, I took both DD4 & DD6 to see Smurfs
DD6 said she had to got to the bathroom, ok go I'll watch you from here. She comes back rather fast with dry hands, I say.. you did not wash, she says I did, I give her a look she goes to wash for real. She comes back and says she did not wash because she did not really go to the bathroom she went to look outside, WHY? I ask, Why did you lie about it. So now we have to leave the movie all of us and she was sent to bed. 

WHAT IS UP... how much punishment does this girl want. What is a mom to do? How do I get her to stop lieing?


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Aw Jo, sorry about your dd.  The psychologist in me would tell you that it's really really normal for younger kids to lie.  It's actually part of their development and learning how to interact with the rest of the world, but as a mama, I know it's hard.  Do you think she lied b/c she wanted to look out the window but thought you would say no?  Sometimes it's as simple as that.  Hope your day today is better! 

Hi Liz!  I'm glad things are going well, miss you around here! 

OMG, Rey needs to leave!    The man makes me rationalize eating poorly way more than I normally do!  Yesterday was good though, ran and ate well except some potatoes he made for dinner.  My body never reacts well to them, but they're so good.


----------



## Ronda93

Well, it could just be that The Smurfs is bad (21% at Rotten Tomatoes).  Her lie sounds like a means to an end.  I want to wander around and look outside.  Hmmmm... 

I'm lucky Stretch and Flick don't lie.  They sneak, but own up to it quickly ; )

Four miles this morning.  Temps are back to normal.  

Liz - happy trumps most everything.

Ronda


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Jo - I'm with Karen and Ronda on this one.  You don't want her to lie, of course, but kids do.  They have to try it out.

Ronda - you are SO right.  I woke up this morning feeling lighter.  I've felt heavy and tired for ages.  I'm still tired, despite sleep, but feeling less pressure.  

Hey, did I read that you are coming to the Princess this year?


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

thanks for the feed back ladies, 

she was very very very good today. But I did take my younger DD back to the movie to see the rest of it tonight and I did not take the older one. So I think she really knows we don't play that game.... or at least for now. 
LOL

3 miles before work today also.Ronda YAY for cooler mornings....


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I'm BACK!!!!!!!  Did you miss me 





lisaviolet said:


> What I don't want is for it to interfere with my workouts AT ALL.  You see my workouts are so beyond losing weight for me.  They are precious to me and really good for my mental health.  So I don't need anything making me *think* around them.  As in I love them, am happy but feel like I have to do this or that for the scale.  That's all.




*Me too.  Completely mental health.  I struggle sometimes with the thought that if I pushed myself a little harder I could ride/run faster, be stronger, be more flexible, etc. But it always comes back to "this is MY workout for ME, it should be what *I* want it to be".  Maybe somewhere deep inside I DO want it to be "more" but just can't bring myself to work up to my best potential, I don't know.  What I do know is, I want to work out then feel GOOD for the rest of the day - not like I need to nap and recover.  Does that make sense?*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I probably should have just had the cake, the cauliflower stuff had LOTS of cheese and I woke up feeling sick this morning and all puffy from the cheese.  GAH.  Why does something so good have to make me sick?



*Cheese.  I adore cheese.  But I'm finding that I don't react well to it either.  Salty perhaps? I don't know.  But it makes me all puffy and bloated as well.   Except goat cheese.  That doesn't bother me. hmmm...actually now that I type that out, maybe it's the cows milk/lactose?  I'll have to do a bit of testing on that.*




SeptemberGirl said:


> I'm fat, not exercising and super stressed...but actually pretty happy.  Wishing you all well and thinking about you all!



*I LOVE that you are happy *



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> thanks for the feed back ladies,
> 
> she was very very very good today. But I did take my younger DD back to the movie to see the rest of it tonight and I did not take the older one. So I think she really knows we don't play that game.... or at least for now.
> LOL



*Lying is one game I refused to play.  Of course there are the "testing the system" lies and then there are the real "this could have been a major issue" lies.  Managing the "test" lies is key IMO.  Just the right level of reaction and consequence without over reacting. Trying to get the "why" behind the lie can be hard.  The truth is, sometimes they just don't know why the do it.  They just do.  At that age they are just learning the action-reaction-result sequence that occurs with virtually every choice we make in our lives.  Sometimes the reaction & result are favorable, sometimes not.

Also at 6, there is also sometimes confusion about what a lie IS.  If you tell her you are having chicken for dinner then change your mind and make spaghetti, is that lying?  She may think so.  It's the intentional deception that doesn't quite click yet at that age.

When she gets older she'll be more able to understand that lying and trust go hand in hand - but for now?  She'll test.*


----------



## HockeyKat

Nancy, *definitely* missed you!!  

Scale is happy happy to me right now.  Slightly over 20 lb loss since June 13th, and my lowest 2011 weight.   

Run tomorrow is planning to be a 16 miler.  I am nervous.  75 and 100% humidity when we start at 4:45AM.  

Unless it is supposed to be just stupid hot on Aug 27th, going to do a local half with some friends.   

Other weekend plans include laundry and cleaning out the garage.  Whee.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

OMG.  16 miles????  WOW.    And you say you're going to dance at the backof the pack with me!  Ha! 

Nancy, thanks.  Me, too.  


Goat cheese doens't bother you because the goats are awesome!!!!  I want to meet the goats!

Working. Crazy busy.  Crazy cleaning to do after work.  Crazy family weekend with 30 plus descending on our house tomorrow.  See drinking in my future!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> Run tomorrow is planning to be a 16 miler.
> 
> 
> 
> I am nervous.  75 and 100% humidity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when we start at 4:45AM.





SeptemberGirl said:


> OMG.  16 miles????  WOW.    And you say you're going to dance at the backof the pack with me!  Ha!
> 
> *I'll totally dance at the back of the pack with you.  I'm afraid I don't have much running left in me - it bothers my hip too much.*
> 
> Goat cheese doens't bother you because the goats are awesome!!!!  I want to meet the goats!!



*True.  Goats *are* awesome  Although there is a scientific reason as well 

Enjoy the family time.  They'll be gone soon and you'll feel good knowing you were a gracious hostess!*


----------



## HockeyKat

Nancy, I really did laugh out loud at my desk on that one.  

Liz, remember that I will either be doing a half or my first full 2 weeks before the Princess.  I might be hobbling at the back with you, not dancing! 

Regardless, I would much rather walk the race with friends and have an awesome time, than set a PR.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Okay back of the pack dancing! 

Nancy, me a gracious hostess? Am I a gracious anything? ; ). Eh. I hate bring crabby. Hate. It. Mr 36 is super crabby. He turns 37 tomorrow in this chaos. Let's hope we both happy the heck up!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Mr 36 is super crabby. He turns 37 tomorrow in this chaos. Let's hope we both happy the heck up!



*A Very Happy Birthday to Mr. Crabby! 

drinking.  are you surprised? *


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Drinking is lovely! I need a drink!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Birthday to Mr. Crabby.

were 364 days apart. 

OMG Kat 16 miles, You go, but take is slow, stop if you have to stop in that heat.

I am going to take away the 1 and only do 6 tomorrow.


----------



## adsrtw

Ok ladies, we can't have crabby on the weekend.  Happy birthday to Jo today and Mr. Crabby tomorrow.


----------



## adsrtw

SeptemberGirl said:


> Drinking is lovely! I need a drink!



Me too, but I am saving my two drinks for tomorrow.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi everyone!

Time for a quick fly-by!

Tonight we are having a family BBQ for my birthday (which is Tuesday - the big 3-0!), tomorrow DH's younger brother is coming for a visit with the baby 

Then on Monday night I am being taken out for a meal with everyone from work, Tuesday is my birthday (or as I like to call it - Kindle day!), Im working Wednesday, Thursday and Friday then on Saturday we go to the coast for a week - I don't know when Im going to get time to do the laundry, packing etc! Oh well, Im sure it will get done...eventually!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Happy Birthday to Mr. Crabby.
> 
> were 364 days apart.
> 
> OMG Kat 16 miles, You go, but take is slow, stop if you have to stop in that heat.
> 
> I am going to take away the 1 and only do 6 tomorrow.



Actually heat was not a factor.  Because it POURED for pretty much the entire run.   7 of it was circling the parking garage where we met, and the other 9.5ish was in the pouring rain.  Whee!  Done, though, 16.47.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kat WOW way to get the miles in    

Happy Birthday Kelly!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Wowza.  Time has zoomed past me and I'm so far in the weeds I can't bear to think about it.

Heading out now for a bike ride - first workout in over a week.  Even though we were only away for 4 days I took the entire week off.  Now it's time to pay the piper!

Busy day ahead (and that's different how? ) Seth came home from his vacation last night and leaves for school tomorrow.  TOMORROW  Laundry must be done, any last minute supplies purchased, packed, etc.  Oh, and I have a 4H meeting here tonight.  Yipity.

*Karen *- I've not kept up with the daily goal thing.  I'm going to attempt to stick with it all week.  So, today - track. drink my water.  No alcohol (that's a no brainer with the 4H meeting ).  Bike ride.

I owe you all a TR.  No way that's happening today. Tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Nancy, I need to officially track, I'm slacking in that department.  I'm also sitting her procrastinating running, so I need to get up off my **** and get moving this morning!  We start up school today as well and I'm just lagging...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

School already !?!?!   Seems so soon to me! Although I think EE's kids start next week too.

Bike ride is in the books.   Really feels good to get back at it.  Now to keep the momentum rolling for the day


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> School already !?!?!   Seems so soon to me! Although I think EE's kids start next week too.
> 
> Bike ride is in the books.   Really feels good to get back at it.  Now to keep the momentum rolling for the day



We homeschool, so we start early so that we can take longer breaks over holidays and finish earlier in the spring.  I'm just super annoyed with it today and it did derail my workout, so I'm annoyed with that as well.  We need to get into a good working schedule so that we can do our workouts early and still get back here for school stuff.


----------



## Ronda93

Welcome back Nancy.  Sounds like you're hitting the ground running.

Kat - are you doing those miles for fun!?  Your full isn't until February, right?  Awesome on the parking garage loops.  I used the empty garage at work for some long runs in the winter.  Round and round...

I see lots of Princess registering going on... did I just miss a price increase?  

Kelly - happy almost Kindle day.

Ronda


----------



## adsrtw

School starts Wednesday for my kids and I am so ready for it.  Well not the book rental.  Ryan's is $200 and Taylor's is $120.  Insane!

I just weighed in and I am down 20 lbs since July 1st.  Very excited.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

EE, way to go on the 20#   
book rental for grade school??? 

Karen, it aways takes a while to get back in the swing of things once school starts up, and its got to be hard when your the teacher.

Nancy, so how did you do for the day, stay on track?

Ronda I think the princess went up $10 on Sunday

I did 6 miles on Saturday, and a DVD work out this morning, I ate OK, but I could of done better and I know it could of been worse.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> I see lots of Princess registering going on... did I just miss a price increase?



*Goodness I hope not.  I haven't registered either - I had in my mind that the price didn't go up until the 10th.  I hope I'm right* 



adsrtw said:


> I just weighed in and I am down 20 lbs since July 1st.  Very excited.



*That's AWESOME EE!    You must feel amazing. So proud of you.*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> book rental for grade school???
> 
> *I know!  That's what I'm thinking!*
> 
> Nancy, so how did you do for the day, stay on track?



Well, kinda sorta. ish.  I didn't get everything tracked - I'm going to actually finish it off this morning.  Crazy day - what else is new.  We didn't start MAKING dinner until just after 9:00 pm.  BUT!  I *did* have a plan.  And I did stick to it, so I'll call that part a "win" at least.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KELLY!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda93 said:


> Kat - are you doing those miles for fun!?  Your full isn't until February, right?  Awesome on the parking garage loops.  I used the empty garage at work for some long runs in the winter.  Round and round...
> 
> I see lots of Princess registering going on... did I just miss a price increase?



I am mostly doing the miles to see if I can do them, if that makes sense? Sort of kicking the tires to see if a full is possible.  Also, when I have company to do major mileage like that, it makes it more appealing.  

Also, I attended a Galloway seminar where he recommended going to 16-18 miles in order to increase your speed - basically using distance as a way of doing speedwork.  

Yes, you both missed a price increase.  It went up $10 beginning yesterday, August 8th.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> Yes, you both missed a price increase.  It went up $10 beginning yesterday, August 8th.



*#&$^!)@&$





Oh well.  Story of my life.  I *knew* there was a "10" involved somewhere.



Seth just left for school.  Amazing how fast 3 months fly by.  It's such an odd feeling right now - he packed up his jeep and drove off.  Alone.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Another day tracked. 

Now to shave a few calories off my daily averages.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Nancy, you are going to have to get out the whip for me, I'm a total slacker and wouldn't want to have tracked the last day and a half.  I'm hitting the treadmill in the morning, if I don't come back here and report, hunt me down!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Karen, I understand completely.  But for me, it's days like those that I really NEED to track.  Sometimes I need to see the whole ugly truth in order to scare myself into clean eating!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> Karen, I understand completely.  But for me, it's days like those that I really NEED to track.  Sometimes I need to see the whole ugly truth in order to scare myself into clean eating!



Oh I totally understand, all I have to do is get on the SCALE and I can see the whole ugly truth and scare myself!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

AKASnowWhite said:


> *#&$^!)@&$
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Seth just left for school.  Amazing how fast 3 months fly by.  It's such an odd feeling right now - he packed up his jeep and drove off.  Alone.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

checking up on you Karen!  Did you TM this morning?


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> checking up on you Karen!  Did you TM this morning?



Yup!  Just got back.  I'm frustrated b/c I could only do 2.5 miles this morning b/c my foot hurts BAD ($&*#&^% wart) but at least I did it!  Feel better and tracking this morning as well.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I didn't track yesterday.  Life just got in the way <sigh>  I did eat *fairly* responsibly though and I had a great bike ride so I'll call it a success in the over-all health department 

I'm messing a bit with my meals.   Trying a higher protein & fat breakfast.  Something that I noticed when we were on vacation was that when I ate eggs and bacon (yum ) for breakfast I felt great all day.  Today I was back to my kashi cereal with blueberries and by 9:30 I was STARVING. 

I get tired of making eggs every day, so I need to find another high-protein, appropriately fatted breakfast alternative!


----------



## HockeyKat

Nancy, I get around that by eating hard-boiled eggs for breakfast.  You can boil a bunch at the beginning of the week and eat them all week.   I also pre-make a few strips of bacon the night before and eat it cold - it's good cold or hot to me, though.  

I also tried this recipe where you took deli ham and lined a cupcake pan with it, baked for 10 min at 350, then cracked an egg in each one, baked again for 10 min or so at 350 or until done (I found it took about 15 for an XL egg) and then covered with a sprinkle of cheese.   

Pretty good, but deli ham can have a few too many carbs so didn't work for us.  


Btw, I am down 21.2 lbs, now.  Almost under 200 again....


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Congrats Kat! 

Oh wait, I didn't track today.  Here's how it goes...
salad
popcorn (light, no nasty butter)
salad
salad
wine, wine, wine, wine, WINE!!!!!!!!!!  

I think I might go over with the wine. 

Seriously though, I ate pretty good today and I've had a long long week petsitting bulldog puppies that are awesome, but hard work (and messy!) and I'm finally finished and having some wine.  

I'm not sure I'll be able to run tomorrow.  My wart(s) are really hurting in the mornings, when I usually run, and I was in tears this morning.  WHY do physical things keep derailing my running???  I would be pissed, but I'm too tipsy.


----------



## HockeyKat

Mmmm wine.  

I dragged my sorry @$$ to the gym and did a little over 2 miles.  For some reason I have been so tired all week, and today was the first day I had any energy.  

Tomorrow is the last day at this job.  Monday starts a new one!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Congrats Kat.   

Sorry about the pain Karen

I have been running, crosstraining and tracking and the scale is not moving. I I am so very mad


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I would be mad as well Jo!  Hang in there, it's got to budge at some point, right?! 

Took Dallas to the gym this morning and had to watch him run (*sob*) while I did upper and lower body workouts and rode a bike for 3.5 miles.  I did get my heart rate up and get a good sweat going, but I wanna run! (said in my best tantrum voice) I'm glad I was able to do something though, and I was using muscles I don't normally, so I'm sure that's a good thing as well.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Good job getting your workout in Karen, even if you did not run.


----------



## poppinspal

Hi ladies. So it's been forever and a day since I've been here. I wanted to pop in and say hello as I do think about all of you often. I have read a few pages back but I wouldn't even know where to start responding. It looks like everyone is doing well. 

Things had gotten extremely hectic for me but now thins are pretty much back to status quo. Work, weekends in Vermont, exercising. I will be heading to WDW with Brian in 35 days! But for me the big change has been that I've taken some time off from races. (15 months and about 18 races is a pretty good streak.) I'm doing this to focus on preparing to run the Tough Mudder with Brian and another couple. I've been doing a boot camp, running and doing something called Turbo Kick with lots of days of double workouts. 

I am going to try to be around more now because I do miss all the chatting on this thread!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Glad you'll be chatting more Meg!  That way it's not just me rambling all over all the time! 

Ok, I just froze these damn warts.  We'll see how that goes.  I started to freak out b/c what started as one is now two and it looks like there might be another???  I need them to be gone so I can start training!  I really want to make it to the Princess in 2013!


----------



## Ronda93

Karen - have you tried duct tape?  Check out the wikipedia on plantar wart.  The duct tape/plastic can be used along with cryotherapy.  Ow!

Meg - Tough Mudder is hardcore!  Looking forward to your training updates.

Ronda


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Rhonda, I did try duct tape for the first few weeks, but it tore up my skin that wasn't the wart and I had to stop b/c it was taking off good skin when I took it off (and yet the wart remained...and then multiplied! I have 2 now)


----------



## Ronda93

FWIW, I have had really good luck with a tape called transpore.  Stays put but comes off easily.  I've never tried it on the soles of my feet though.  It does breathe so you'd need to use it to hold some plastic material in place.  

I did five miles this morning with a couple of DISers.  stitchfan18 and rubato.  Both are faster than me and graciously slowed to my pace.  We ran a nice, suburban trail beside a creek.  They continued on for more miles.  I am doing Race for the Cure tomorrow morning.  15,000 pink t-shirts will be quite a sight!

Ronda


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> I owe you all a TR.  No way that's happening today. Tomorrow hopefully.







adsrtw said:


> I just weighed in and I am down 20 lbs since July 1st.  Very excited.



Outstanding Ms. Amiee!!!!  



AKASnowWhite said:


> Seth just left for school.  Amazing how fast 3 months fly by.  It's such an odd feeling right now - he packed up his jeep and drove off.  Alone.



 It must feel like just yesterday....

in so many ways.  



HockeyKat said:


> Btw, I am down 21.2 lbs, now.  Almost under 200 again....



Outstanding Ms. Kat!!!!!  



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I'm not sure I'll be able to run tomorrow.  My wart(s) are really hurting in the mornings, when I usually run, and I was in tears this morning.  WHY do physical things keep derailing my running???  I would be pissed, but I'm too tipsy.



So sorry Karen.  Totally frustrating.  

Your food.  OMG, I would be irritated, jumpy and have serious problems staying vertical with your day of food.  



poppinspal said:


> Hi ladies. So it's been forever and a day since I've been here. I wanted to pop in and say hello as I do think about all of you often. I have read a few pages back but I wouldn't even know where to start responding. It looks like everyone is doing well.
> 
> Things had gotten extremely hectic for me but now thins are pretty much back to status quo. Work, weekends in Vermont, exercising. I will be heading to WDW with Brian in 35 days! But for me the big change has been that I've taken some time off from races. (15 months and about 18 races is a pretty good streak.) I'm doing this to focus on preparing to run the Tough Mudder with Brian and another couple. I've been doing a boot camp, running and doing something called Turbo Kick with lots of days of double workouts.
> 
> I am going to try to be around more now because I do miss all the chatting on this thread!



Megan!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Megan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Your race.   I CAN NOT WAIT.    OMG, can I just say that I would NOT EVER SURVIVE the Boa Constrictor or the head bobbing doo da.  OMG, I am not claustrophobic but those two would KILL ME.    Head like a walnut.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*MEGAN!*  Nice to hear from you!  How's Life With Brian? 

*Lisa*.  Darling.  I know.  I owe you a TR!  How 'bout some FB pics? Will that suffice for now?

I'm sinking.  Seriously.  I've been swimming upstream all summer and it's just been exhausting.   Something needs to change and soon


----------



## poppinspal

Morning ladies. 

Ronda- Right now my training consists of boot camp and running mostly. They actually have a Tough Mudder training guide that I'm going to start using in a few months. For now boot camp is kicking my butt and I'm loving it. 

Lisa!!!!!! I'm so excited for this race. I'm doing it with Brian, my friend Gina and her boyfriend. (I keep teasing her that most normal couples go to dinner for double dates, not run insane races.) She's worried about those same things. I've told her the three of us will just push and pull her thru those obstacles! 

Nancy- Life with Brian is great. We are both getting excited for his first trip to Disney World. (32 days till we go but whose counting?) The long distance relationship is still a struggle but things like video chat make it easier. How are things with you? How are the family and the goats? More importantly how are you?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Meg* - Tough Mudder  I'm proud & jealous of you   Right now I'm not up to that challenge.  

I'm struggling honestly.  My life is just chaos.  Nothing bad going on - just too MUCH going on.  I need to take the time to figure out how to balance it all.  I think I need a Liz-SpreadSheet! Really.  

Rainy morning again.  While we didn't get the epic rains NYC got, we are seriously soggy here - thus it's a gym day for me.  Then I need to get some groceries in this house!  It's hard to plan a days worth of healthy eating when your pantry & fridge are barren!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Wait.  MEG!  I just realized you said is 32 days til HIS FIRST TRIP to Disney.   Where are you staying? OMG - you MUST take him to JellyRolls


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I could use JellyRolls right now


----------



## poppinspal

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Meg* - Tough Mudder  I'm proud & jealous of you   Right now I'm not up to that challenge.
> 
> I'm struggling honestly.  My life is just chaos.  Nothing bad going on - just too MUCH going on.  I need to take the time to figure out how to balance it all.  I think I need a Liz-SpreadSheet! Really.



Well I'm about 9 months from the race but I'm registered and figured its going to take that long to get my entire body ready for this. Its just so much more then just a race. I wish I could tell you the type of upper body work I need to get ready for this. 

I understand that feeling. I'm not a spreadsheet person by any means but I love a list. It sounds crazy but when things are getting a bit chaotic having a list of what needs to get done can help me feel settled a little. Hopefully things get a little calmer soon.


Yes, Brian's first trip! We are staying at All Star Movies. I had wanted Port Orleans Riverside because its where some of my best memories at WDW are but honestly Brian liked the idea of the Movies being Disney themed and saving some money to take me to see Wizarding World of Harry Potter while we're done there. I am trying to fit in so many Disney experiences without doing Disney overload. I'm hoping to find a way to fit in Jelly Rolls and some time to go over to Poly just to stroll along because he'd love it. I have to see if I can fit them in on HIS spreadsheet. He made a spreadsheet just so I can keep track of all the places he wants to eat!!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Well.  I got as far as tracking my breakfast today......


----------



## HockeyKat

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I could use JellyRolls right now



Sadly, I was already in bed when you posted this!!  

Got in 3 miles or so this morning - it's finally a little cooler here.  64 but still 84% humidity.   The tailwind on my run was great, but the headwind coming back...  at least the breeze felt good!

Lisa, btw, I have found myself using that extra sleeveless 2010 goddess shirt on most of my outside runs (wearing it now, in fact).  I have a sleeved one I don't use much but I don't think you want either now - both are *well* used!!   I do have something else to send you though, so PM or email me your physical address when you get a chance.   

First day at the new job went pretty well.  Here's to hoping day 2 is as good!  My fav part about it is the building is fairly new, and they use an uplighting system so the harsh office lights don't shine down directly on your head (and causes headaches, for me).  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

So glad to hear that the first day on the new job was a good one Kat.   I don't know how you run in that heat and humidity.  Ack.  I'd die. 

We have another batch of showers headed our way - I'm crossing my fingers that I get back from my bike ride before the skies open up again 

And I'm setting a goal for today: track.drink.(water that is ) and smile.  I've been so stressed and crabby that I just need to find a way to let it all go.  So "smile" is on my "to-do" list.  Oh, that and get a pedicure


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Meg, you make me want to go to disney now too!!!

Kat, glad you like the job so far

Eating is not as good this week as last but I got more runs in
3 on Monday with an extra 1 mile walk at work
4 today. So I am happy with that. 

Nancy, how did you day end up?

Karen where are you?


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I'm here Jo, just bummed out.  I have had to stop running completely b/c of these warts.  I'm thinking that I'll have to go to a Dr. and shell out some cash to get them taken care of, I can't go without running for much longer, it's driving me nuts!


----------



## HockeyKat

Thanks!  It continues to go well so far.  

I did 3 on Tues and am planning 2-3 tomorrow.  68-70 and 90% humidity when at 6:45, from what weather.com says.  I would prefer to go earlier but D gets unhappy if the alarm goes off too early!  

Karen, hope that the warts get taken care of soon.


----------



## Ronda93

Kat - glad to hear the new gig is good.  Tell us about the dogs at work!  DGF thinks Stretch would be a good office dog.  No trouble at all!

Nancy - hang in there.  I hope getting back on school schedules will give you some anchors.

I am volunteering at a golf tournament tomorrow and Friday "quiet please".  It's a Nationwide event.  The golfers are good, but no names I recognize.  Thursday and Friday will be very thinly attended.  My main role will be to spot errant shots.  I'll have a fistful of those tiny flags they use to mark utility lines. 

I'm still tracking everything I can think of to stop the headaches that come after running.  Right now I think it's too much water and not enough salt.  Seriously.

Ronda


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Rhonda, I bet that's it!  My son is having a similar issue, he's lightheaded when he goes from sitting to standing and it's worse after working out.  I told him I think it's Low BP, which means he's probably drinking a ton of water, but not enough salt.


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda, that is very, very possible.   Have you tried salt tablets?  Endurolyte makes them, and a company called Succeed.   I take them on long runs - so hot that you have to replace the salt.  Sport drinks just aren't enough down here.

I believe that the dogs have to go through a certification class first, but people definitely bring them.  You put a dog-gate around your cube area and the dog stays there with you, not counting for walk breaks.  A woman down the hall from me has a gorgeous husky.  

It's SO different from the last (at least so far) - lots of friendly people and a very collaborative environment.  I think I was talked to more my first day there than my first *month* at the one before!

Up again at 6:30 today and knocked out a few more miles. 

Scale was happy today - down a total of 24.6 lbs since June 13th.   Almost at my pre-WDW-trip (15 days away!) goal... I know that I will gain 10 lbs while there so basically planning for it in my long-term goal.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Very interesting on the salt/water ratio!  I hope that's your key Ronda! 

4H Fair weekend is here!  We've been busier than usual this week with all the preparations, etc - today is the day we bring the goats & Beccas cow over.  Becca also did a cake again this year - Bride Barbie.  It's technically speaking a much simpler cake than she has done in past years, but elegant.  

I'm being cautious with my food - reminding myself frequently that chips and brownies will NOT give me my desired results. Just keep swimming.....


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kat way to go on the weight, so very jealous. I am not even going to recognize you at the princess

Just did a 20 zumba class on the wii. Boy that is harder than it looks


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Seriously people?  No one has been here since last week?   I was away.  Fair week.  I have an excused absence!  

Thankfully Fair is over - it's always an insane weekend.  Fun, but just crazy chaos.  I ate a tons of crap that I don't normally eat.  My weigh is up (duh.  did I expect anything different?)  and am feeling especially disgusting.  I have a Dr. appt 2 weeks from tomorrow and I'm not at all happy at the thought of my current weight going on my "permanent record"!!!

Fair Recap:

Becca did extremely well.  Her cake this year was a Barbie wedding dress cake.  Much more simple than previous cakes, but very well done.  Grand Champion in her division.  (after I find my camera in all the plunder yet to be unpacked I'll get the pictures).  She only brought 2 goats with her - both won Grand Champion in their breed divisions, then she won Best Goat In Show as well.  Saturday was Goat showmanship - she won her class and went on to win Grand Champion Showman!  She really wanted to win this year so she put a lot of effort into it.  I was so, so happy for her that she won!

Her beef cow, Ella, well....that was a little different!   The cows get washed and dried with these big blower things that look like 1950's style vacuum cleaners.  It's quite hilarious to see the line up of hair products that they use to primp these cows with.  Crazy.   The beef show started at 8:30 Saturday morning.  So at some ridiculous hour, the kids are out there washing the animals, blowing them dry, adding all the styling products, blowing more, combing....just nutty.  Ella's hair is beautiful and thick.  And it was a nasty humid morning.  So naturally, her hair was not drying well.  Becca simply ran out of time and had to stop before she was quite done.  She came in 4th in her novice showmanship class because her cow was still damp when she took it into the ring.  The judge told her she could have won the class otherwise (after showing goats for 10 years the girl *does* have skills.  lol) It mattered not, because Becca was only showing beef for fun, not because she wanted to be uber-competitive and win.  Ella did better in her breed class - placing 2nd.  Our friend who owns Ella (she's not ours, just lives here to graze our pastures...) came to watch the show and he was SO happy with Ella.  Yay!

Sunday brought 2 noteworthy events - the Premier Showmanship Contest and the much more fun Costume Class.  Premier Showmanship Contest is where all the Grand Champion Showman for dairy cows, beef, goats, donkey/mules, sheep, swine, rabbits & poultry compete against each other for the Best of the Best Showman award.  They rotate thru the different stations showing each animal and getting scored by a judge at each stop. The person with the highest combined score wins.  She did not win, but she had a ton of fun learning about how to show the different species.  The costume class - all for fun.  She and one of the boys from our goat group dressed themselves and their goats up as the Incredibles.  Hilarious. 

I'm glad to have that done and behind us - now it's time to focus on getting Nate ready to leave for school next week.  We haven't purchased a single thing yet for his dorm.  NOTHING.  NADA.  Not sheet nor towel nor lamp nor.....nothing.  oy.


----------



## Ronda93

Oh Nancy, the cow styling brings back memories.  The hairspray, the puffy tails.  That was big time.  30 years ago, at our county fair we were content with clean ; )  

Congratuations to Becca.  It sounds like the work paid off.

I watched golf very intently Thursday and Friday.  Very intently.  The object is don't let a golfer lose a ball.  Binoculars trained, I watched EVERY tee shot.  These guys are good.  I only wandered into the weeds a few times each day.  

We had pretty relaxed weekend.  Dinner with friends Saturday night.  Indulgent.  This weekend should be fun in the sun at my parent's lake house.  Stretch's life jacket makes him look like a lunchbox.  I'll put up some FB pics.  He has a handle on top and everything.  

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

Nancy, you are definitely our ringleader over here.  

Scale was extremely happy this morning.  I made my under-200-by-WDW goal, for a total loss of 26.4 lbs.  

Weather looks promising for this weekend, so I will almost definitely be doing the local half.


----------



## Ronda93

Kat -- wonderful on the goal!  

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Stretch's life jacket makes him look like a lunchbox.  I'll put up some FB pics.  He has a handle on top and everything.



* A lunchbox? The poor pup! *



HockeyKat said:


> Nancy, you are definitely our ringleader over here.
> 
> Scale was extremely happy this morning.  I made my under-200-by-WDW goal, for a total loss of 26.4 lbs.
> 
> Weather looks promising for this weekend, so I will almost definitely be doing the local half.



*Awesome on the loss Kat!  And a "oh by the way" half?  Do you remember back to when you never ever EVER ran?  EVER?  Look at you go.  Amazing.  And inspiring. So proud of you Kat! 

I have to finish my tracking for the day.  My goal is to track  Mon-Fri this week, with a re-evaluation of daily goals at the end of the week.  Feel free to call me out if I don't appear to be following thru *


----------



## poppinspal

Morning ladies. I told you I'd be around. 

Nancy- We're going to a huge fair in Vermont on Labor day weekend. I'm going to have a better appreciate for how much work these people put into their animals that I just think are adorable. Glad to hear things went well for Becca. 

Kat- Way to go on the loss! 


Boot camp continues to push me as much physically as it does mentally. And I absolutely love it. Last night we had 7 exercises that we ended up doing 55 reps of each in 30 minutes. What did we do for the other 30 minutes of boot camp? We had to run a lot. What am I now going to do with my lunch break today? Register for some half marathons. Brian is on board, he's going to do them with me. I figure if I'm getting in the best shape I've ever been in I might as well run some half marathons before the Tough Mudder in May.

Off to work. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## HockeyKat

Thanks guys!!  It stuck again this morning at under 200 so I am happy.  

I got up to run at 6:40 and couldn't find my car keys (shoes were in the car) so that was a fail.  It was actually rather cool out too, only about 65.  Oh well, I will either go at lunch, after work, or try again tomorrow AM.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> * A lunchbox? The poor pup! *
> 
> *Awesome on the loss Kat!  And a "oh by the way" half?  Do you remember back to when you never ever EVER ran?  EVER?  Look at you go.  Amazing.  And inspiring. So proud of you Kat!
> 
> I have to finish my tracking for the day.  My goal is to track  Mon-Fri this week, with a re-evaluation of daily goals at the end of the week.  Feel free to call me out if I don't appear to be following thru *



I am laughing at the lunchbox picture too!

Thanks!  It's all E's fault, you know, for suggesting the Princess in the first place!      It's so funny, I was actually thinking about this on Sunday.   11 miles on Saturday and I felt literally *fine* on Sunday, no pain and very little soreness.  I guess your body can get used to anything!  

I think I would be lost without the Galloway method though (also E's suggestion).  I know I am not considered a "real" runner by some since I do the short intervals, but oh well.  It works for me and I love my group.  


Okay, accountability coming up!  I can only help out this week though, since starting next Thursday it is off-the-tracking-plan for 2 days, then off to WDW!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> Boot camp continues to push me as much physically as it does mentally. And I absolutely love it. Last night we had 7 exercises that we ended up doing 55 reps of each in 30 minutes. What did we do for the other 30 minutes of boot camp? We had to run a lot.
> 
> *oy. *
> 
> What am I now going to do with my lunch break today? Register for some half marathons. Brian is on board, he's going to do them with me. I figure if I'm getting in the best shape I've ever been in I might as well run some half marathons before the Tough Mudder in May.



*umm, yeah. "might as well"  

I really do agree though.  You're getting into kick a$$ shape - so why not make the most of it!*



HockeyKat said:


> Thanks guys!!  It stuck again this morning at under 200 so I am happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I got up to run at 6:40 and couldn't find my car keys (shoes were in the car) so that was a fail.  It was actually rather cool out too, only about 65.  Oh well, I will either go at lunch, after work, or try again tomorrow AM.



*Cool here too!  I have a sweatshirt on right now!  I'm going to go bike  - first workout since last THURSDAY!   I did get my tracking completed last night and I was right on target. 

I'm currently having a complete freakout over the fact that Nate leaves next Thursday.  THURSDAY!  And we are so unprepared.  I just now ordered his sheets.  XL twin, naturally.  We've bought nothing.  I have a VERY loose plan in place, but it's not enough to make me feel confident.  I need to bang a few things off the list and start feeling more in control here! *


----------



## HockeyKat

poppinspal said:


> Boot camp continues to push me as much physically as it does mentally. And I absolutely love it. Last night we had 7 exercises that we ended up doing 55 reps of each in 30 minutes. What did we do for the other 30 minutes of boot camp? We had to run a lot. What am I now going to do with my lunch break today? Register for some half marathons. Brian is on board, he's going to do them with me. I figure if I'm getting in the best shape I've ever been in I might as well run some half marathons before the Tough Mudder in May.
> 
> Off to work. Have a great day everyone.



Come do one with me!!  I am registered for both City of Oaks and OBX in November (6th and 13th).  You and Brian are more than welcome in my guest room for the City of Oaks as it's in Raleigh, 15-20 min from my house.   OBX, you would be on your own for lodging, though, it's more like 3 hours.


----------



## poppinspal

HockeyKat said:


> Come do one with me!!  I am registered for both City of Oaks and OBX in November (6th and 13th).  You and Brian are more than welcome in my guest room for the City of Oaks as it's in Raleigh, 15-20 min from my house.   OBX, you would be on your own for lodging, though, it's more like 3 hours.



If they were in October or even later November I'd absolutely take you up on that offer but my sister is due November 11 and I wouldn't dare be away when the baby is born. That's actually why we pushed up our Disney trip from November to September. I'd tell you to come up and do one here but it gets cold so that's why its more fun to head south in the winter to do races.


----------



## HockeyKat

poppinspal said:


> If they were in October or even later November I'd absolutely take you up on that offer but my sister is due November 11 and I wouldn't dare be away when the baby is born. That's actually why we pushed up our Disney trip from November to September. I'd tell you to come up and do one here but it gets cold so that's why its more fun to head south in the winter to do races.



City of Oaks won't sell out, so if she winds up delivering early, you can always do a last minute trip.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Tracking - check
exercise - check
water - half check 
shopping for college supplies - cha ching  

Not a bad day over all.  I got my hair cut and colored today too 

Meg- your sisters due date is really close to Becca's birthday!


----------



## poppinspal

Kat- I could absolutely do a last minute trip if she's delivered by then. I'd love to come down and run with you.

Nancy- When is Becca's birthday? Mine is November 16. (Turning 30 this year!!)


Just did a quick couple of miles because I ate a little bigger dinner last night and felt sluggish. Boot camp tonight and I'm wondering what she has in store for us as last Wednesday she decided she'd kill us with lots of sprinting. (She actually said she was going to make us hate her.) 


Hope everyone has an amazing Wednesday.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I'm green with envy that you are just turning 30! 

OMG, I had to share my joy with the Goddesses b/c I know you'll get it!  I RAN today!  I could only do a mile, and my foot is hurting now, but it felt SO good on my lungs and so invigorating! I've been in a total depression not being able to move, so it was worth it, my lungs were on fire after just not running for 2 1/2 weeks.  The reason I could run is b/c I started using grapefruit seed extract on the warts and they were better overnight!  I'm hoping in a week or so they will be gone and I'll be able to train again.  Regardless, just doing a mile felt great!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> Nancy- When is Becca's birthday? Mine is November 16. (Turning 30 this year!!)



*She's the 13th.

Good luck with bootcamp!  I both envy you and feel for you at the same time *



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> OMG, I had to share my joy with the Goddesses b/c I know you'll get it!  I RAN today!  I could only do a mile, and my foot is hurting now, but it felt SO good on my lungs and so invigorating! I've been in a total depression not being able to move, so it was worth it, my lungs were on fire after just not running for 2 1/2 weeks.



* I *do* get it!  It feels amazing to get a good workout in, doesn't it!

I hit the gym for strength work today.  I have gotten so "soft" over the summer.  I definitely lost a lot of muscle mass   Time to work on gettin' it back!

I'm really trying to keep my head in the game of life here right now    Livin' by the list.  That's the only way I can get a handle on what needs to get done in the next 7 days!

(Break is over - back to the list.)*


----------



## Ronda93

Karen - so glad you found something that's working.  Enjoy the high!

Nancy - I hear you on the list.  It's got to be on the list or it doesn't happen.  

I've added another day of running to my plan.  Getting a little extra in on Mondays now.  

Back to work.

Ronda


----------



## poppinspal

Karen- I'm actually very excited to turn 30. I have said more then once that I feel better now then I did at 25. I'm glad you got a run in, sometimes you just have to do it to break out of a funk. 

Nancy- Lists keep me sane at time. My question is... do you put checking the thread on the list? 

Ronda- A little extra run is always nice. 



At boot camp last night I wasn't feeling like I had my usual amount of energy, I just felt a step behind. But I showed up and did it. (My friend Gina who I go with bailed at the last minute and tried to get me to skip with her.) And my instructor told me she thinks theres been a lot of change to my body in the past couple of weeks and I'm looking good. Other people have said it but there's something about her saying it that made me feel even better. 

I hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## HockeyKat

Karen, wooo on the run!!  

Meg, yay for body changes.  30 is a good year.  

Nancy, good luck.  Breathe.  

Ronda, how many days per week are you running now?  I have been doing 3, the two short and one long.   I need to add in xtraining and strength at some point I think but have been concentrating right now mostly on dietary changes and running.  

I can tell my upper body definitely needs some work.  

Got an early "run" in this morning, more walk than run.  Humid and I was tired.   

Assuming Irene stays a bit to the east (but not too far east, the rain would be nice!), I will be doing the Battle of the Triad half on Saturday.   

My parents are currently at OBX and will be evacuating here either today or tomorrow.   At least they get the few days of the beach house rental back!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Im here, not dead or missing!

Its been crazy around here - work, work, work, had a week off to go to the coast then straight back to work! Its like I never had a break!

I absolutely need to get back on track - Im about 5lbs up from my lowest, and Im feeling it!

My plan - Water, healthier food (chocolate and crisps just won't do any more!) and back to regular jogging! Oh, and to stop reading Stephen King books in bed. That just messes me up! 



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> OMG, I had to share my joy with the Goddesses b/c I know you'll get it!  I RAN today!  I could only do a mile, and my foot is hurting now, but it felt SO good on my lungs and so invigorating! I've been in a total depression not being able to move, so it was worth it, my lungs were on fire after just not running for 2 1/2 weeks.  The reason I could run is b/c I started using grapefruit seed extract on the warts and they were better overnight!  I'm hoping in a week or so they will be gone and I'll be able to train again.  Regardless, just doing a mile felt great!



Awesome on the run Karen!



poppinspal said:


> Karen- I'm actually very excited to turn 30. I have said more then once that I feel better now then I did at 25. I'm glad you got a run in, sometimes you just have to do it to break out of a funk.



Meg - Im with you on 30! I turned 30 at the beginning of this month and its great! I wouldn't go back to early 20's if you paid me!



HockeyKat said:


> My parents are currently at OBX and will be evacuating here either today or tomorrow.   At least they get the few days of the beach house rental back!



Hope your parents are ok Kat!

Everyone - Hi


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> Nancy- Lists keep me sane at time. My question is... do you put checking the thread on the list?
> 
> * No.  But I should! *
> 
> 
> At boot camp last night I wasn't feeling like I had my usual amount of energy, I just felt a step behind. But I showed up and did it. (My friend Gina who I go with bailed at the last minute and tried to get me to skip with her.) And my instructor told me she thinks theres been a lot of change to my body in the past couple of weeks and I'm looking good. Other people have said it but there's something about her saying it that made me feel even better.







HockeyKat said:


> Assuming Irene stays a bit to the east (but not too far east, the rain would be nice!), I will be doing the Battle of the Triad half on Saturday.



*Irene.  I don't know whether to thank her or curse her  I DO need a day stuck at home, but....*




DisneyGalUK said:


> Oh, and to stop reading Stephen King books in bed. That just messes me up!



* I creep myself out SO easily.  Seriously -sometimes I can't even walk down into my basement without a panic attack because my mind wanders to those wierd places.  Stephen King books in bed would just be B.A.D. for me *


----------



## poppinspal

Morning ladies. So I went and saw Kenny Chesney play a super small show last night, I was essentially right at the stage. It was a great time. Until I had to wake up at 5:30 for boot camp. But it's in the books. Tonight we're seeing Kenny Chesney again but at Gillette Stadium. The show was originally supposed to be Sunday but they moved it to Monday due to Irene. Busy, busy weekend.

Kelly- If you saw where Stephen King was from you'd understand why he writes the way he does. I've been by his house and it could be in one of his books. My Dad and sister are Stephen King fanatics. The Green Mile is the only book of his I could handle. 

I hope Irene doesn't cause too much trouble for everyone. I'm off to work. 


HAPPY FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Ronda93

Kat - I'm running four days MTuThSa.  My mileage plan comes from MfM and the technique from JG.  If it starts to break me down I'll drop the extra day.  I just want to arrive at the starting line healthy.  I hope your folks make a clean getaway from the island.

I'm up a couple of pounds and feeling sluggish.  Still searching for the magic headache bullet.  Planning to see the doctor next week.  

We're headed to the lake tonight.  I'll FB some pics of Stretch in his lunchbox.  Have to add lunchbox to the list ; )

Good luck with Irene everyone.  It sounds like it could be a doozey.

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> Morning ladies. So I went and saw Kenny Chesney play a super small show last night, I was essentially right at the stage.
> 
> *awesome!*
> 
> I hope Irene doesn't cause too much trouble for everyone. I'm off to work.



Freakin' Irene.  It's looking more and more like she's headed straight for us.  Granted, I myself am not right on the shore (thank GOD!), but my parents are.  Like I don't have enough to do already.


----------



## lisaviolet

Short post.   For me - funny.

Kat, Nancy, Erika and Liz - stay safe.   Oh shoot Megan too.  

Down 1.1.

Baby is here - FB - boy - my niece. Not the boy the mother.   Oh boy - quick isn't working for me.

Kat, yes I thought you had two NC blue shirts year one.  If you still do - I don't care about worn.  If you don't - oh well for me.  THE NC BLUE I LOVE.  

Kat I will PM.

Love to all.   I haven't read much so I'm sorry if I missed anything.


----------



## lisaviolet

Kat outstanding.   on your goal.


----------



## lisaviolet

Just caught your parents Nancy.  Here's to a turn off coast.


----------



## lisaviolet

Off to baby Katland (PIT) right now.  To fly.  Ummm, I'm going to WDW. BCV.  A week.  I didn't tell ANYONE because I'm finding some attitude  with my timeshare and I don't/didn't want it on facebook because of that.  My father - while I was trying to be positive with his Florida for the winter chances - actually asked me if I'm selling drugs to get to Florida even though he knows about DVC.     It was funny but kind of serious.    So not at lot of happy that you fulfilled a dream of ten years of waiting to buy DVC.  Even though I've had family members many of time.   So no sharing of my own trips for moi right now.  

So I'll catch you all on the other side.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

WHAT!?!?  Lisa! That's awesome!  Hope you have an amazing time!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

OMG Lisa!  HAVE A BLAST!!!   Mums the word, you deserve it! I would LOVE to go to WDW by myself and just do whatever I wanted.  2013 will be my year for that!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

We're in the final stages of preparations for Hurrican Irene.  Animals are moved to higher, drier ground, patio furniture and pool accessories are in the basement, gas cans are full, propane for grill, just need one last errand- more booze


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> We're in the final stages of preparations for Hurrican Irene.  Animals are moved to higher, drier ground, patio furniture and pool accessories are in the basement, gas cans are full, propane for grill, just need one last errand- more booze



You have your priorities straight Nancy!   I hope it's not too bad and you guys don't get any damage!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!



poppinspal said:


> Kelly- If you saw where Stephen King was from you'd understand why he writes the way he does. I've been by his house and it could be in one of his books. My Dad and sister are Stephen King fanatics. The Green Mile is the only book of his I could handle.



I imagine him to live in a spooky old house in a small town - just like his books!

I started reading his books at a scarily young age really. When my mum caught me sneak-reading Virginia Andrews books eek at around 12 years old I think they just realised that there was no point 'censoring' what I read, because I would find the books anyway - so I was allowed to ready pretty much anything (within reason!!), as long as one of my parents had read it first and they would warn me what it was about! Sounds very VERY odd now, but it worked at the time! I read IT when I was 14 (I think!) and didn't pick up another Stephen King book till I was in my 20's 



lisaviolet said:


> Off to baby Katland (PIT) right now.  To fly.  Ummm, I'm going to WDW. BCV.  A week.  I didn't tell ANYONE because I'm finding some attitude  with my timeshare and I don't/didn't want it on facebook because of that.  My father - while I was trying to be positive with his Florida for the winter chances - actually asked me if I'm selling drugs to get to Florida even though he knows about DVC.     It was funny but kind of serious.    So not at lot of happy that you fulfilled a dream of ten years of waiting to buy DVC.  Even though I've had family members many of time.   So no sharing of my own trips for moi right now.
> 
> So I'll catch you all on the other side.



Have fun Lisa! 



AKASnowWhite said:


> We're in the final stages of preparations for Hurrican Irene.  Animals are moved to higher, drier ground, patio furniture and pool accessories are in the basement, gas cans are full, propane for grill, just need one last errand- more booze



 I have to ask - where are the animals? Im pretty tired at the minute and I read it that you had put them on the patio furniture, which can't be right! 

EAST COASTERS - Stay Safe!!


----------



## poppinspal

Hey ladies. On a car ride to see Kenny Chesney AGAIN. It seems no one wants to go in the rain so we got tickets cheap. I'm wearing a bathing suit under my clothes and I plan on just enjoying this. 

Guess I'm welcoming in Irene with Kenny Chesney! Stay safe everyone.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

DisneyGalUK said:


> I have to ask - where are the animals? Im pretty tired at the minute and I read it that you had put them on the patio furniture, which can't be right!



* That did read odd, didn't it!  They are all in the barn - it's just that in the summer time we typically have the animals spread out over several pasture areas, each with lean-to style sheds for shade and protection from "normal" rains.  We had to bring the goats all back in to the main barn to keep everyone out of the wind and epic rains that we are expecting here.

And speaking of the hurricane, my daughter is getting just a teensy bit hostile   I think she's ready to punch the weatherman right in the face.  She is SO tired of all the talk about the storm.*




poppinspal said:


> Hey ladies. On a car ride to see Kenny Chesney AGAIN. It seems no one wants to go in the rain so we got tickets cheap. I'm wearing a bathing suit under my clothes and I plan on just enjoying this.



* Hope you are having an amazing time! *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

lisaviolet said:


> Off to baby Katland (PIT) right now.  To fly.  Ummm, I'm going to WDW. BCV.  A week.  I didn't tell ANYONE because I'm finding some attitude  with my timeshare and I don't/didn't want it on facebook because of that.  My father - while I was trying to be positive with his Florida for the winter chances - actually asked me if I'm selling drugs to get to Florida even though he knows about DVC.     It was funny but kind of serious.    So not at lot of happy that you fulfilled a dream of ten years of waiting to buy DVC.  Even though I've had family members many of time.   So no sharing of my own trips for moi right now.
> 
> So I'll catch you all on the other side.



Lisa, can I have some of what your selling 

Have a great time at WDW!!!!!!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

All of you on the East, stay safe, I hope its not to bad for you.

I am still benched with this shin splint. And it sucks, I was getting in realy good miles last week and the scales was showing it.


----------



## Ronda93

Hope you have a great time Lisa.  Mum's the word.

Nancy - are you high and dry?  Give us a check in.

Paula - don't know if you're reading, but would love to hear more about the capitol roof this past weekend.

We spent a beautiful weekend with my folks.  They have a lake house and we met them Friday afternoon.  Jumped right in the water.  Stretch's life jacket works, he wasn't really comfortable in the water though.  Lots of shaking and whining.  We shopped with my mom and ate really, really well.

Four miles this morning.  It was 66 degrees!  Felt great!

Kat - great job on the half.  Did you have any foot trouble in the rain?  

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Well, we survived Irene relatively unscathed.  We lost power from 8:00 yesterday morning until about 4:00 this morning.  We have a generator, so we were able to keep the fridge & freezer cold and have a little light as well.

Animals are fine - as a matter of fact our 3 little (and they are still little!) beef cows would not go into their barn and were out grazing in the middle of the whipping winds and driving rain BY CHOICE!  Silly cows! The goats of course were scared senseless and were huddled in the barn even after the sun came out. 

Today it's beautiful and sunny and just glorious!  Great day to be outside.

I was supposed to go back to work today, but am starting tomorrow instead.  Ugh.  "work".  As much as I adore my job, I don't adore the constant schedule chaos that comes with it.


----------



## Ronda93

It's good goats are cute and don't have to get by on their wits.  I remember little gets in the way of grazing beef.  Glad you came through okay.  

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Things are slowly returning to normal here in the aftermath of Irene.  Our electricity came back on Monday morning, and our cable which as been in & out since then is hopefully back for keeps!  The kids in town started school today (they were supposed to start yesterday), and tomorrow we take Nate to college.  By next week I'll have started to figure out a new routine and with a bit of luck and a whole lot of planning I expect to get myself back on track!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Glad things are getting back to normal Nancy!  I hope everything goes well tomorrow...are there tears with college just like Kindergarten?  I'm thinking so!  

Jo, hope the shin splints are better! 

Still having battle-of-the-wart(s) here!  I've been doing UBWO and some LBWO and then running a mile before it hurts too much.  I wish I could do more, but at least I can run a little bit and don't have to start ALL over when these things are finally gone.  

EE, Happy Bday to Ryan!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

OMG yes Karen.  I cried every day for a month when Seth left! 

btw - wearing my team goddess shirt to the gym this morning.  I need the extra inspiration


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Ooooh! I'll wear mine too!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Solidarity


----------



## Ronda93

I'll get the 2012 version


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi Ladies!!!

Having a bit of a break through on body issue stuff.  Just wanted to pop in, catch up, and read up on your lives.

xoxo


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Heading to Long Island tomorrow to take Nate to school.  I make no promises not to cry


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Oh my word, y'all.  Are not posting anymore?    Come back!  Come back!  I know, who am I to talk?

Okay, so I am thinking of not dieting anymore.  Not going crazy and becoming a shut in, but off the cycle of on and off.  know what I mean?  Thoughts?


----------



## Ronda93

No, we're here.  Just really quiet lately.

I get the not dieting idea.  I don't think of how I eat now as dieting.  It's become my diet.  Sometimes it has a Sheridan's frozen custard turtle in it.  Most of the time it doesn't.  

The last few years it's been more about how I move than about how I eat.

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I'm here Liz.  And I'm with you on the no more all or nothing.  I can't handle that kind of self-inflicted pressure right now.  Too many other major life adjustments going on for me.

One thing I do know for sure is, I need to reign in my habit of nearly daily cocktails.  For so many reasons.  I don't drink a lot in terms of quantity - one or two - but the frequency has increased.  I've been soothing my stress with a glass of wine.  Or a beer.  Or a mojito when all I really need is a few minutes of yoga.  Or a brisk walk to help clear my head.  I don't need the added calories the drinks themselves contain, and I certainly don't need the alcohol impacting my food choices which then results in eaters-remorse! 

Tomorrow I have a Dr's appt.  I'm going to push her a bit into sending me to see someone to try and figure out what is going on with my hip flexor.  The one thing that concerns me is the possiblity of arthritis.  My mother had horrid arthritis in her hip and ended up having it replaced.  I'm hoping it's not that but I do want to have some more of a concrete answer before I start my Princess training in earnest.  I can live with discomfort, but I don't want to do anything that could damage it.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Good luck at the doc Nancy.

Liz, I agree, it can't be all or nothing. For me if my life is crazy I can't add dieting to my plate, I just can't handle hte mental power it takes. I can get workout in, but that is all I can take at one time. kwim

I am bench for 1-2 weeks, small tear/ strain to my tendon in my foot/ankle.
How and I going to be ready for a half Nov 6??? 8 weeks away when I cant train for two, but DH said, would I want to skip Nov to be ready for the princess and hes right, I would skip all races to be ready for the princess.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Morning!  Did I tell you goddesses that I ran 3 miles on Wednesday?!?!?  There was a little pain, but I think I'm finally winning the battle of the warts, we'll see.  I think it might have been the shirt Nancy! 

Jo, I'm sorry you are out for a couple weeks!  I share your pain.  I think you should take your rest and then when you get back to it, focus on the Princess, that's what I would do! 

Speaking of the Princess, I have questions!!  This won't be for this upcoming Princess, but 2013, but I'm gonna do it!  My 40th bday is actually just about a week after the 2013 race, so I'm totally going to do it!  My questions:  room discount if you are running?  I know there are ticket discounts as well, but do the people with you also get a discount? My bff is coming with me and we are sharing a room.  AND, if you get these discounts, can you still get DDP?  I know sometimes if you get a discounted ticket, it's not connected to the room and then there's issues getting DDP, so that's what I'm asking.  If that makes any sense! 

I hope you get good news about the hip and it's nothing serious Nancy. 

OH!  AND...I'm going to Disney World!!!!!!   We got the money we were supposed to get earlier in the summer (I had to spend my Disney fund to cover said money that the IRS didn't give us) but now that we finally got it, I paid almost our whole trip off and we're going at the end of Jan!!! I'm so freakin excited, I think I might burst!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

So very happy for you Karen, where are you staying?


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> So very happy for you Karen, where are you staying?



We're staying at Pop!  There will be 6 of us (my family and then Savannah is bringing a friend) so we're getting two rooms...and FREE DINING! WOOT!  Savannah & I are the only ones that have stayed on property before, the first time we went to WDW with friends.  I'm hoping that when I come back in 2013 with my bff for my 40th-bday-Princess-run-celebration that we can do a split at POFQ and then Poly b/c I doubt I'll ever flip the bill to stay at Poly on my own, so having someone to split with will make it possible! 

ooops...Disney ramble...it happens.


----------



## HockeyKat

Karen, woooo for Disney trips!!


Speaking of which, we are all packed and ready, and leaving at about 4-5 tomorrow morning.  Tomorrow night is at AKL (villa side), and then Sun-Fri nights at BWV.  


And, my husband just called me "out of shape" because I am 40 lbs overweight.  Yes, I am overweight, but I don't think out of shape and finishing a half marathon in 2:57 (and then entertaining parents that day, and outlet shopping the next day and was FINE, barely even sore at all) are the same thing.  What do you think?


----------



## Ronda93

Kat - to quote Dilbert, "big things are coming my way" D'd better watch out.  No, they're not the same thing.  You're in great shape and can drop a half marathon like it's nothing.  

Karen - awesome news.  Lots of awesome news!  

Nancy - tissue?

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Good luck at the doc Nancy.



*Dr. visit was just fine.  Well, except for the tetanus shot.  That lil' sucker is achy!

Jo, I'd skip all other events in order to heal for the Princess too.  Remember Kat and her black boot thingy?  And E with her knee surgery?  You don't want to go there.  It's simply not worth the risk IMO.

And speaking of healing, the Dr. is sending me back to PT for my hip flexor. Good times.

*


Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Morning!  Did I tell you goddesses that I ran 3 miles on Wednesday?!?!?  There was a little pain, but I think I'm finally winning the battle of the warts, we'll see.  I think it might have been the shirt Nancy!
> 
> *WOOT!  way to go Karen!*
> 
> Speaking of the Princess, I have questions!!  This won't be for this upcoming Princess, but 2013, but I'm gonna do it!  My 40th bday is actually just about a week after the 2013 race, so I'm totally going to do it!  My questions:  room discount if you are running?  I know there are ticket discounts as well, but do the people with you also get a discount? My bff is coming with me and we are sharing a room.  AND, if you get these discounts, can you still get DDP?  I know sometimes if you get a discounted ticket, it's not connected to the room and then there's issues getting DDP, so that's what I'm asking.  If that makes any sense!
> 
> * I don't have any answers to any of those questions.  Sorry!*
> 
> OH!  AND...I'm going to Disney World!!!!!!







Twoboysnmygirl said:


> ooops...Disney ramble...it happens.







HockeyKat said:


> Speaking of which, we are all packed and ready, and leaving at about 4-5 tomorrow morning.  Tomorrow night is at AKL (villa side), and then Sun-Fri nights at BWV.
> 
> *Have a great time Kat!*
> 
> And, my husband just called me "out of shape" because I am 40 lbs overweight.  Yes, I am overweight, but I don't think out of shape and finishing a half marathon in 2:57 (and then entertaining parents that day, and outlet shopping the next day and was FINE, barely even sore at all) are the same thing.  What do you think?



*I think when he can do the same thing you just did then maybe we can talk.  Until then he's just plain wrong. <flips the bird> *



Ronda93 said:


> Nancy - tissue?



*Surprisingly I was able to keep myself pretty much together.  I had a number of weepy, choked up moments but no real crying.  I feel good about where he's at, and we really liked his room mate.  The jury is still out on his other suitemates however.  One of them showed up with a 42" tv, the x box with every accessory available and enough "stuff" to furnish an entire apartment, never mind a 10x10 dorm room   Thankfully the gaming stuff all went into this kids bedroom, not the common room area.  Hopefully it will stay there. (truthfully it's safer in there.  They have a key for the suite door and then each bedroom has a separate key).  *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Kat just smack him in the head. DH says stuff like that from time to time and I tell him to come out for a run with me, and he can't so there.. Sticking my toung out!!! 

Karen, your bday trip 2013 sounds like a great plan.
My family trip will be Sep 2012, and I am getting excited about that to.

Kat have a great time!


Nancy, Ouch, sorry about the shot.

So its Saturday morning, I would be out doing 9 miles but nope, now I just sit here. UGGGGGGGGG


----------



## poppinspal

Hi ladies. This past week I was just an emotional wreck so I went into hiding from the world. This is just a quick pop in to say hi. 


Nancy- I'm off to Vermont's big fair. Lots of 4-H stuff going on today. I'm sure I'll be thinking of you! 

Kat- Have fun on your trip!! 

I'm only 13 days away from my trip with Brian. I'm not counting down the days or anything.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Meg, any damage to Brian's house?


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I wonder what Kat is doing right now...sitting on her balcony, watching more giraffe?  Wishes?  I bet whatever it is, it's better than this wine I'm having.


----------



## poppinspal

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Meg, any damage to Brian's house?



Jo- Thanks for asking. His area of Vermont was thankfully spared any serious problems. They had such bad flooding in the spring I'm not sure they could have handled more flooding. But driving in central and southern Vermont you can tell where the water was really high and its heart breaking. I feel like the whole state has been under water at one point or another this year. 


I had an amazing weekend, other then the fair I didn't do anything exciting but it was just an enjoyable weekend. How did everyone else spend their long weekends?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Rainy Tuesday morning here in my neck of the woods.  I am SO thankful that Labor Day is behind us.  The unofficial "end' to summer is a new beginning for me.  I have eaten, drank and made much merriment this summer and as a result I feel simply nasty.  I can't wait to feel healthy again!  Of course, the next few days are bound to be nightmarish, but I must get thru it.


----------



## HockeyKat

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I wonder what Kat is doing right now...sitting on her balcony, watching more giraffe?  Wishes?  I bet whatever it is, it's better than this wine I'm having.



Haha!!

We were only at AKL for Saturday night, then moved to BWV on Sunday morning.   Checkin here went much better.   Checked in at 10, went grocery shopping, ate lunch at Planet Hollywood, wandered in to Epcot for a beer, and then the room was ready.

Sunday afternoon/evening was total laziness in the room.

Yesterday, we lazed around until noon or so, into Epcot for lunch at Germany, back to the room for a nap, then decided to go to DHS for extra magic hours at about 8PM as it was open until 1AM.   Met up with a DIS friend there, too.  


Today, Magic Kingdom!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Hope you are having a great time at MK today Kat!

We are *supposed* to be going to WDW in April.  Worst time of the year, IMO, but Becca is going with school for the Magic Music Days.  We should have had this planned EONS ago, however the <insert choice words here> teacher won't give the dates of the trip because she is trying to CHANGE IT!  gah.  Has she never planned a trip to WDW before?  Does she not know these things are not "last minute" decisions?

Becca is about to slap her.  I swear.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Meg. GLad you had a good weekend. So sad for the people in VT


Nancy, yes slap her, you need time to plan and get plane tickets 

Kat, hope your having a great time!

Still benched. Still Sad.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I had good workout yesterday and ate well.  I didn't track everything (I didn't get my dinner entered) but made healthy choices, got in a bit more water and no alcohol.  Seemingly a "win" of a day.

This morning I'm UP 1.5 lbs.  I just don't see how that can happen.  Seriously discouraging


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Sorry Nancy! Maybe it will be back down tomorrow.  I haven't worked out at all for a week, BUT, the warts are turning black, so this has to be a good thing!  I'm sure everyone wants to read about my warts.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Sorry Nancy! Maybe it will be back down tomorrow.  I haven't worked out at all for a week, BUT, the warts are turning black, so this has to be a good thing!  I'm sure everyone wants to read about my warts.



*ok, that's an eeeew  and a yay  at the same time 

Due to the rain, I hit the gym this morning.  I did 20 minutes on the bike and40 minutes on the TM with walk/run intervals.  I started with 1/1 and moved up to 90 seconds run / 1 minute walk and everything felt great!  So far the hip flexor isn't complaining any more than usual. 

Becca starts her Sound of Music rehearsals tonight. She needs to be there from 6-9pm and it's a solid 30 minutes away.  Some days I can't wait until she can drive herself *


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

that far away does not make it worth it to go back home, what if you went to the gym then?

Karen does black mean there dead?

Still benched. Still feels the same  

Oh and I am eating because I am sad and eating this bad is making me more sad.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> that far away does not make it worth it to go back home, what if you went to the gym then?



*Good thought Jo, but the gym is actually in the opposite direction!  My MIL took her and Stephen went back to pick her up.  Not all her rehearsals are that long - most times the "driver" will likey stay and read a book or something.

I've had 2 days of clean eating.  Not tracking, but making choices much more thoughtfully and carefully.  I'm starting to feel better already.  Another day or two and I think I'll be ready to actually track and get myself fully BACK on track. 

Epic rains here again.  Flooding everywhere - but no complaints from me.  I saw on the news that Harrisburg PA got over 12" of rain from this system  and in New York they are in all kinds of a mess!  Places that were devastated by Irene are now getting the "just in case you thought you were done" kick in the teeth.    Oh how I wish we could send this weather over to Texas where they need the water desparately 

gym.laundry.work.  *almost* a Jersey shore mantra *


----------



## Ronda93

Nancy said:
			
		

> gym.laundry.work. *almost* a Jersey shore mantra



I don't watch much TV, but I would not expect that to be a Jersey Shore mantra.  Gotta go look that up.  Okay, caught up on popular culture now... surprised laundry makes the cut.  I had to tell my dad the Kardashians are real people, too.  

Karen - Black is good.  Did you end up going to the dr?

Jo - riding the pine is awful.  You're getting healthy for something bigger, but it is lousy.  

Not to brag, but weather here has been amazing!  And it's going to stay this way for another week!  This morning's run it was 52.  Highs have been upper 70s low 80s.  It'll change again soon enough.  Just enjoying the ride.

Ronda


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Yep, this weather ROCKS Rhonda!  I'm loving it, and my electric bill is loving it too, I just know it.  No, I didn't go to the Dr, I just bought those freeze kits (although I had to use them WAY more than 1 application, like they say).


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi all, I am a bad thread friend. I am just in a funk.

Nancy, love your Jersey style GTL.. ha ha ha.
Sorry for the rain.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Sorry for the funk Jo.

I'm having major muscle spasms tonight   Too much stretching perhaps?   oy.  Someday I'll get it all figured out.

Still eating well, but not tracking.  Still keeping the wine in the wine rack  Baby steps.*


----------



## poppinspal

Just got back from seeing the Dropkick Murphy's play at Fenway Park. For those who don't know the Dropkicks are a local Irish punk band who have become semi-famous else where. For an Irish Bostonian like myself this was a night in heaven. Too bad my ears are ringing and I don't expect them to be better at 6 am tomorrow when I have to be at boot camp!   (so worth it though) 

Karen-I've used the over the counter wart stuff before and had great results with it. 

Jo- Sorry you're still sidelined but better to rest then make a problem worse. 

Nancy- I've hated the week of rain too but I feel guilty because it's so much worse in places nearby. 


So I have been so on track with eating for awhile now and tonight when I was at the show I bought a beer. A nice $9 Fenway Park priced beer. I was about four sips in and I gave to my friend because as delicious as it was I had some tugging feeling telling me it wasn't worth it and I'd regret it. I'm going to fall asleep dreaming of that beer, maybe tomorrow I'll be proud of myself for being so good.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> So I have been so on track with eating for awhile now and tonight when I was at the show I bought a beer. A nice $9 Fenway Park priced beer. I was about four sips in and I gave to my friend because as delicious as it was I had some tugging feeling telling me it wasn't worth it and I'd regret it. I'm going to fall asleep dreaming of that beer, maybe tomorrow I'll be proud of myself for being so good.



Dropkick Murphy's. 

Meg!  The $9 beer!  Nice job having just "some" and passing it on.  Feels good to be in control doesn't it?  I'm approaching "control".   Not fully in control, but having "control-like tendancies" 

So glad it's a bit warmer today than it has been the past few.  I'm SO afraid of my jeans  I'm up enough since this spring that I have significant doubts about whether or not they'll fit.  And I refuse to live my life in yoga pants.


----------



## HockeyKat

I am still in vacation eating mode (i.e. eating like it's my job!!).  I will be back on plan on Tuesday and trying to shed the likely 10 lbs I gained on vacation.  

Today is our last day here.  It's been a good trip, if a bit rainy.  We have been pretty lazy.  Lots of relaxing by the pool and in the room.   The parks are completely empty, as empty as we have seen it here since 2006, and we come this week every year.    

Tuesday was MK, with a literal walk on to everything including Space Mountain.  

Wednesday, same deal with Epcot - we walked right into both Soarin' and Test Track.  

Yesterday was Animal Kingdom in the morning.  It's actually pretty cool here for September - mid-80s.   No waits at all.   We rode the raft ride twice (so empty you didn't even have to walk back to the entrance to ride again), EE, Dinosaur (so empty we thought it was closed), and the Safari, then came back and ate lunch in the room.  

Afternoon we tried the Studios for a bit and did the new Star Tours and the Muppets, but had done everything else earlier in the week so came back and relaxed by the pool for the remainder of the day.  

Today, MK again and then lunch at Via Napoli and an afternoon likely in the rain at Epcot.  Illuminations tonight, then packing and hitting the road tomorrow morning.   

Ah, why do vacation weeks fly by like this?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Wow Kat!  Sounds like the perfect week to be at Disney!  Glad it was great, sad it's almost over.  Enjoy what's left of it


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Grrrrr, long post and POOF, gone!

Here are the highlights (or lowlights!)

Off the wagon. Big time.

Bad times at work - my line manager (not a nice guy) got sacked today for amongst many things - sexual harrassment, bullying, gross misconduct. It hasn't been a great few weeks. Ive eaten like it was my job.

Hopefully things will pick up now. I hate being down and in a funk - its just not me!

Anyway - hope everyone is well


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> I am still in vacation eating mode (i.e. eating like it's my job!!).  I will be back on plan on Tuesday and trying to shed the likely 10 lbs I gained on vacation.
> 
> Today is our last day here.  It's been a good trip, if a bit rainy.  We have been pretty lazy.  Lots of relaxing by the pool and in the room.   The parks are completely empty, as empty as we have seen it here since 2006, and we come this week every year.
> 
> Tuesday was MK, with a literal walk on to everything including Space Mountain.
> 
> Wednesday, same deal with Epcot - we walked right into both Soarin' and Test Track.
> 
> Yesterday was Animal Kingdom in the morning.  It's actually pretty cool here for September - mid-80s.   No waits at all.   We rode the raft ride twice (so empty you didn't even have to walk back to the entrance to ride again), EE, Dinosaur (so empty we thought it was closed), and the Safari, then came back and ate lunch in the room.
> 
> Afternoon we tried the Studios for a bit and did the new Star Tours and the Muppets, but had done everything else earlier in the week so came back and relaxed by the pool for the remainder of the day.
> 
> Today, MK again and then lunch at Via Napoli and an afternoon likely in the rain at Epcot.  Illuminations tonight, then packing and hitting the road tomorrow morning.
> 
> Ah, why do vacation weeks fly by like this?



Sounds like a great trip Kat, safe travels home.


Kelly, hopeing now that he is gone things will get better for you at work.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Jo, how are you feeling???

Kat!  Sounds like the trip was wonderful (but way too fast, I can't believe it's over already!) I heard crowds were low right now as well, I hope MK was fun yesterday!

I ran 3 yesterday, my foot is uncomfortable, but not so much that I can't push through it.  I just wish it would DO something...like go away!


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning!  Agh, I have to get back to posting.   Missing you guys.  I weighed in this weekend with a 30lb loss since 7/5/11.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Congrats on the loss!!!! 

I need to get back to posting as well, but then I'll just fill up the thread and feel self conscious about it!  

I ran 3 miles on Friday and rested this weekend, I was sore!  I knew that having to cut back b/c of the warts would do that though.  We're headed off to run again this morning and I'm hoping to do another 3.  Honestly, if these things are just going to hang around, I'm going to have to run through the discomfort b/c I can't just sit around for months waiting.    I'm making progress on getting rid of them, but it's REALLY slow. 

and there is the reason I don't post, all I do is talk about warts!  

How is everyone?  We've been having some GREAT fall weather, but the next couple days is supposed to heat back up.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I just wish it would DO something...like go away!







adsrtw said:


> Good morning!  Agh, I have to get back to posting.   Missing you guys.  I weighed in this weekend with a 30lb loss since 7/5/11.



*Nice job EE!!  That is fan-freaki'-tabulous!*



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I need to get back to posting as well, but then I'll just fill up the thread and feel self conscious about it!



me too!   How was your run today?  

I'm doing ok here.  I've had a week of clean eating and ok exercise and I'm starting to feel better.   I really need to get on the tracking wagon again, but haven't quite committed to that yet.  Things are starting to settle in schedule-wise around here so it should make things much more predictable.  I hope 

I think I mentioned my Dr. appt a week and a half ago.  She wants me back in PT for my hip.  I still haven't called them yet.  I'm also taking a good hard look at almost everything in my life - from the chair I sit in, my bed, my bike, my shoes....everything and anything that could possibly have any kind of influence on *something* in my body being wonky.  I know I *feel* the most pain/discomfort in my hip but I'm not convinced that my hip is where it is originiating.  

If any of that made sense


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

makes total sense!  WTG on the clean eating/exercise all week!  My eating has not been so clean and I have less than 3 weeks to get in shape for my & Rey's weekend, where I'm SURE there won't be clean eating...or anything clean for that matter! 

Ran another 3 this morning!  Felt great!  Foot didn't bug me, but I'm really sore now, I realized that I hadn't been running 3 miles b/c of my foot and to jump right back up to 3 might be pushing my body a little much.  I feel ok, but I don't want to get another injury either and I'm prone to those when I push too hard.  I may just do 2 and some UBWO on Wednesday.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Glad you had a good run Karen

Way to Go EE on the 30!!   

Foot/ ankle feels great today. I want to run, but I am going to wait til sunday Doc said 2 weeks so this week I will ellptical. I still don't know if I can do my Nov half, I don't know how to stack the miles back up without getting injured.


----------



## Ronda93

Jo, keep your pace down.  Hold yourself back and try a run/walk.  You've got time.  It won't  be a PR, but you can do a half!

EE - way to make the dial spin!

Karen - keep posting.  You're keeping us afloat!  

Nancy - my hip was caused by the opposing little toe.  It could be anywhere.

Ronda


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda, you think I still have time?
6 weeks. I am going to try for 4 miles on Sunday and see how that feels. 
then a week for sunday I have a 5K


----------



## lisaviolet

I'm here.  Have much to say but no time right now.  to all.  

Will try tomorrow.  The choice of  no internet in my actual suite makes my time less online which in many ways - most of the time -  is wonderful but at times - like now - frustrating.


----------



## poppinspal

Been a little busy in the past week. I'll try to catch up with everyone tomorrow.

As for me... my sister's baby shower was Sunday so I was working on that and Brian's dad's birthday was also this past weekend so I had stuff to do for that. Add in boot camp and a cake decorating class this week and I'm just going nuts. I was up at 5:15 today to go to boot camp, I'm headed off to work shortly and I'm going babysitting right after work so I'm looking at being home around 10:30.  I'm not sure why I do this to myself. The bad news is I need to make time to pack before my 7am flight on Friday but the good news is...


I'm going to Disney on Friday!!!!!


----------



## poppinspal

Wait is Lisa still in WDW? Lisa, are you still in WDW?


----------



## adsrtw

Good morning!  I t looks like my post from yesterday is MIA.  I'm still on and plan to add m pounds lost (in signature )is after my doc appointment Friday.


----------



## lisaviolet

poppinspal said:


> Wait is Lisa still in WDW? Lisa, are you still in WDW?



No my dearest Megan.  Got back Labour Day weekend. Six nights.   If I`m online I`m not on vacation.  Never ever do any technology on vacation but LOVE IT when everyone else does.   So unfair of me.  

Megan is this your first Aunt stageÉ  .  Looky here we have the dreaded french keyboard.  KSDJfljkafl;sjlf;jasl;fsdj.  

Kat - loved your vacation.  We vacation the exact way.  

Amiee -  Outstanding sister.  OUTSTANDING.  

Karen - don`t you give a rat`s a$$ about being the only one talking.  Someone is reading at all times - I guarantee it.  And you`re hysterical.  So yeah that`s right for selfish reasons post for me!!!!!  Warts and all.  

Okay frustrations - Jo hang in there.    Nancy, I have more to say but can I ask if your body feels different at all when you work out.  I know you are in tune enough with your body to know that.  I`m just curious.  And about the scale.  It really is the age.  Jean - who annoys the he!! out of me treats it like a bloody carnival game.  Look I gained five pounds today!!!! No reason. Out of the blue.  She starts dancing and laughing and it was no emotional effect whatsoever.   It totally entertains her when it is all over the place.  SHe hops on to laugh - yes very annoying.  She has lost very few pounds (she doesn`t need to and she weights in the 170s ).  `She`s small.  So lack of pounds and she puts on these pants the other day that just fit a month ago and they now look llike homeless woman gear.  I know bad taste but they do!  The other day I snuck on in between and I was up seven pounds.  And then two days later NOPE. Seven pounds gone away.    So it is frustrating me this whole new world of the mid forties and size and weight but hang in there.    I wish I could convince the young ins that they don`t want to wait until this age.  


And Nancy - I would be lighter and smaller - FOR SURE - if I didn`t work out work out.  I know that sounds insane but I think you know.  

Ronda - what is up on your scheduleÉ  I`m out of the loop and I like to follow.  

Kelly - clarifly for me what is going on.  This week I was over and over in my head I must - I must ask Kelly how goal is going.  

I know I`ve missed people.  Pipsqueak - how are youÉ  Liz - I have much to say about your post.  And I think you`d be surprised.  Please clarify how you`re feeling if you are still out there.  

PAULA!!!!!!!!!!  Just post you don`t have to respond to all of us.


----------



## adsrtw

Lisa - going without internet would kill me and I have a feeling that way to many people would be flying/driving to Southern Indiana to voice their opinion of my lack of sharing.  You are far stronger than I am.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Lisa, I just love it when you post!   

OMG, someone PLEASE SLAP ME!  I ate bread yesterday...a LOT...oh yeah, it was 12 grain, no high fructose sugar, "healthy" bread.  Nice EXCUSE to be a pig!  Feel like dirt this morning, sweated all night long (yep, I get hot flashes from bread!) and I'm kicking myself.  WHY can't I get this together??? Where's that whip smiley, I need to use it on myself.


----------



## Ronda93

I'm sure the whip smiley is available on another, less family friendly board ; )

Reboot.  It'll be fine.

Ronda


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

REBOOT!  Love that Rhonda.  I'm rebooting as we speak!


----------



## adsrtw

Hey Karen - remember when we talked about powdered peanut butter?  I tried it and love it!  I have been making a SF LD latte and adding a bit of powder to give it more body.  Yum!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

adsrtw said:


> Hey Karen - remember when we talked about powdered peanut butter?  I tried it and love it!  I have been making a SF LD latte and adding a bit of powder to give it more body.  Yum!



Ok, I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and get it then!  Sounds like it would work, especially since I  know it's the fat in the stuff that puts me over the edge and the powdered has WAY less fat!


----------



## adsrtw

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Ok, I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and get it then!  Sounds like it would work, especially since I  know it's the fat in the stuff that puts me over the edge and the powdered has WAY less fat!



I am a peanut butter fanatic and it has really helped with my cravings.  I hope you like it!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ronda93 said:


> Nancy - my hip was caused by the opposing little toe.  It could be anywhere.



*That's exactly what I'm looking for Ronda.  That little something that is causing me so much grief!*



lisaviolet said:


> The choice of  no internet in my actual suite makes my time less online which in many ways - most of the time -  is wonderful but at times - like now - frustrating.



*well, I for one miss you when you are away *



poppinspal said:


> The bad news is I need to make time to pack before my 7am flight on Friday but the good news is...
> 
> 
> I'm going to Disney on Friday!!!!!



*
 Have a GREAT trip Meg!  Please do sing loudly and out of key for me on every ride, ok? *




adsrtw said:


> Good morning!  I t looks like my post from yesterday is MIA.  I'm still on and plan to add m pounds lost (in signature )is after my doc appointment Friday.



*EE!    Nice job! You continue to inspire me daily.  *



lisaviolet said:


> Nancy, I have more to say but can I ask if your body feels different at all when you work out.  I know you are in tune enough with your body to know that.  I`m just curious.  And about the scale.  It really is the age.
> 
> ------
> 
> And Nancy - I would be lighter and smaller - FOR SURE - if I didn`t work out work out.  I know that sounds insane but I think you know.



*Not insane at all Lisa.  I get that completely.  And the AGE thing. Holy mother.  It is so true.   Driving.me.crazy.  Yes - I definitely feel better when I'm working out and eating well.  But trying to LOSE weight?  Yeah.  It's an incredibly slow, painful, tedious process for me right now.*



Ronda93 said:


> Reboot.  It'll be fine.


*
Reboot.  LOVE it :thumb*sup2


----------



## adsrtw

Thanks Nancy!   The loss is a pleasant contrast to the events going o
	
	




		Code:
	



n in my life.


----------



## poppinspal

So I really thought I'd make it back here tonight to post to all of you individually but of course life didn't agree with that plan. I'm in bed now and Ill be waking up at... 5:00 to head to WDW. I'm as excited about Brian's first trip as I am about being there myself. 

I'm also going down there the skinniest I've been since I was about 22. It's a great feeling to want to go and have your picture taken. It's a great feeling and I'm ok knowing I'm going to gain a little on the trip because I've gotten myself this far so I am not worried. 


Nancy- I always sing off key and am happy to sing loudly all the time. I will do it and think of you. 

I'm sure I will check in again at some point on the trip but everyone have a wonderful, wonderful week!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Have a magical magical trip Meg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Have a great trip Meg


Karen, don't beat yourself up on the bread. Just own it and move on.
We have all done it. 

Yay for Friday!!!! Tonight I am going to try for my first run on over a month. Wish me luck.


Have a great day all


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> Thanks Nancy!   The loss is a pleasant contrast to the events going o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n in my life.



* With all the turmoil of things that are beyond your control, doesn't it feel great to have this one part of your life that is YOURS?*



poppinspal said:


> I'm also going down there the skinniest I've been since I was about 22. It's a great feeling to want to go and have your picture taken. It's a great feeling and I'm ok knowing I'm going to gain a little on the trip because I've gotten myself this far so I am not worried.
> 
> *LOVE this Meg! *
> 
> Nancy- I always sing off key and am happy to sing loudly all the time. I will do it and think of you.



* yay!  Have a great trip!*



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Yay for Friday!!!! Tonight I am going to try for my first run on over a month. Wish me luck.



*Hope it goes well Jo.  Take it easy, take it slow and enjoy it!


I'm doing ok here.  Life is insane  but that's to be expected this time of year.  Barely time to breathe some days.  For the most part I've been avoiding alcohol (although I did have a bit of wine last night with dinner) and making concious decisions about the food I'm eating.  I have not been tracking because I simply can't add that one more thing to my daily "to do" list.  Instead I've been going for healthy, balanced meals with lots of fruits and veggies, whole grains and lean proteins.  I have seen the scale inching downward ever so slowly.  Really slowly.  I think I'm down 1.5 pounds in 3 weeks.  Whatever.  It's downward. I'll take it!

I still haven't checked into PT for my hip yet.  Again - a time issue.  This morning I'm headed to the gym for a strength workout so I'll probably hit the TM for a few minutes of walk/run intervals.  I really need to get back at it so that I can start training for the Princess for reals *


----------



## adsrtw

Have a great trip Meg!

Yes Nancy.  Wonderful that this is all mine.  I am just back from my doc and I am down 3232 lbs since 7/5/11.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> I am just back from my doc and I am down 3232 lbs since 7/5/11.



*



typo.  clearly  32 pounds I'm assuming.  WOWZA what an accomplishment.  *


----------



## adsrtw

AKASnowWhite said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> typo.  clearly  32 pounds I'm assuming.  WOWZA what an accomplishment.  *



lmao!  Gosh darn phone!  What can I say?  I was so excited that I had to type it twice.  Yes, 32 lbs.

Thanks Nancy!  We need to get the other Goddesses back on the thread too.


----------



## adsrtw

Happy Midday!

I walked for an hour early this morning and I feel great.    I'm feeling quite blessed that I am able to rock on weightloss right now.  So many things are happening at work and in my personal life.  But hey, I just keep swimming!

Moving on, some of you know that I will be participating in a GKTW Power of 10 fundraiser starting in October.  Since there are some great September deals, I decided to open an event for the rest of September.  PM me for a link to my website - 100% of my commission will go to GKTW.  Also, I posted the info on my facebook too.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

adsrtw said:


> Thanks Nancy!  We need to get the other Goddesses back on the thread too.



*WORD!

Awesome early-morning-crack-of-dawn bike ride this morning.  Cool, crisp fall weather here.  I even had to break out the cold weather gear!  Long pants, jacket, full-finger gloves..the works!  But it was so worth it.  

Followed by an insane day at work.  Two words: apple season  Holy shmoly!  I don't know where all these people are coming from. And the number of NEW customers is mind boggling. Every phone call ends with "ok, and where exactly are you located?"  Just keep swimming, indeed EE!  

But - after dinner out at our local pizza place  and a couple of Sam Adams Octoberfests  I'm in a much happier place *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Gah...just spent a miserable day on the couch b/c of so much pain in my foot.  I THINK it's b/c they are dying, but I guess it could be getting infected too?  It needs to get better!!!  I have two weeks until we are supposed to go on our weekend trip, just Rey & I!


----------



## adsrtw

Karen - foot infections can be bad.  Is it red and hot to the touch?  If so, you might have an infection.  I hope it gets better soon!

I'm finishing an essay on Yeats and why he is a literary leader.  Better than I expected.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I don't think it's infected, it's not hot to the touch, just sore.  I figured out that the treating it is what was hurting, so if I only do that at night, it only hurts at night and then feels better during the day.  I'm just hoping that treating it only at night will still get rid of it!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I have never in my life looked so forward to a MONDAY as I am right now.  So, yesterday I told you how insane work was.  It was CALM compared to today  I'm exhausted.  Tomorrow thankfully I don't have to go in until noon, so there I have a fighting chance of getting some grocery shopping done in the morning <sigh>


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Karen, have you gone to the doctor about it yet, I think it may be time to go.

Nancy, did you get to the store yesterday?

EE, Way to go on 32#.. You are Rocking it for sure!!!    

I did 3.5 on Firday 4 on Sunday and now I am having issues with my left instep. What the heck....


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Yes Jo I did.  I managed to get the groceries home and the cold stuff put away before I had to go to work.  The rest of the groceries just got unloaded this morning. Is it Columbus Day yet? 

Raining this morning.  No bike ride - so a quick trip to the gym for me before work.  

Oh - and sick kid  Which is particularly bad because she was supposed to have exams in both chemistry and psychology today


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

sorry she is sick. 
Just keep swimming Nancy!


3.5 miles last night, my foot is there but its ok... looking forward to getting back on a training plan.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*ohmygoodness!  We've all gone totally MIA! 

busy beyond belief here.  I've got my eyes firmly focused on Columbus Day.  If I can make it that far, I *think* I'll be able to survive anything 


We're headed to Long Island this afternoon to visit Nate for Parent/Family Weekend.  *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Wow. So this is what the thread looks like....


----------



## AKASnowWhite

E!  Nice to see you 

We need to pull out the paddles and jumpstart this baby again


----------



## Ronda93

What happens Columbus Day?  It sounds magical ; )

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

No, nothing magical Ronda  It's just that the "peak" apple picking season is Labor Day thru Columbus Day.  6 weeks of pure he!! at work.  After that, it returns to a much more managable pace.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Well, now I don't feel guilty for not checking in since no one else did! 

Busy fall stuff here too, foot is better, but has a scab, so I'm forcing myself to hold off on running until it's totally healed.  Next weekend Rey and I are headed out for our weekend alone, so I seem to be absorbed in that right now!


----------



## adsrtw

I'm here, just having a very crazy week at work.


----------



## Ronda93

*CLEAR!*
I'm on track with my marathon training for the Mickey in January.  Eight miles planned for tomorrow.  I registered for the St Louis RnR half last night.  It's October 23.  

DGF is in St Louis right now.  She and her brother went over yesterday for an uncle's funeral.  There's another funeral for an aunt tomorrow.  Lousy time.

We are currently fostering a shelter dog.  She is a puppy mill rescue and really warming up to us.  Still can't get her to move on a leash, but keep working at it. 

The weather has been spectacular.  It's a big event weekend around town and the weather is going to be wonderful.

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda, what does your plan look like?  I am considering starting marathon training for a Feb 12th marathon in Jacksonville FL (since I am registered already!).  

Tomorrow is likely 12 for me.  I might do 14 but I will see how I feel - we are meeting to do 4 extra at 5:15AM and then will do 8 with the group at 6:30, and then some are doing 8 more but I may only do 2, will have to see how I feel.  

Looks like it will be raining again, too.  Whee.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda, sorry for  your aunt. 

Kat, hoping no rain for you for your long run. You could use a run with no rain.

Hang in there Nancy, Enjoy parents weekend.

Karen, glad to hear your foot at least a little better

E, Nice to see you on the thread. 

I would love to check in here more but I can't at work

I did 4 miles last night, foots ok, but hips were tight. I have to strech better. 

Have a great weekend all


----------



## HockeyKat

And... it rained.  It felt pretty good though, low 70s and light rain for the last 10 miles or so.

I was going to do 12-14, and did 16.4 instead.


----------



## adsrtw

What a gross day in Southern Indiana!  Another quick pop in for me - we are studying Oedipus today (my study group) and I had to work this morning.  Fun times!  I might weigh in tomorrow, but I will officially weigh in again Friday.  

Back later!  Have a good weekend!


----------



## Ronda93

Wow Kat.  Just wow.  Great mileage.  My plan is a combination of marathoning for mortals and Galloway.  Mostly three days a week.  Sometimes 4 on the cutback weeks.  I used this in the run-up to the St Louis full in April.  Tops out at 20.  I like running in a warm rain, too.

Today's eight was pokey, but done.  Combine it with yard work and I am a tired pup tonight.

Ronda


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Way to go Kat!!! How did you feel when you were done, did you feel like you could do more?
I like that Ronda said you can top out at 20 for a full, you are almost there!!!

Date night with DH was ok, as of right now I lost a ring of mine so that did not start the night off to good. Off to a 5K now.

Happy Sunday All!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Ok forgive me if there are typos, I'm on my phone b/c our internet is down.  You are all getting me excited with training talk, I will be running tomorrow and Im excited about running with no pain! Warts are gone ( i think) and i just have a scab but no pain! Perfect timing since Rey and I are having our weekend trip this upcoming weekend! I am going to try and run three times this week, I need to so I can makeup for the bad eating I will be doing! Lol

Rhonda, do you have pics of the pup? This weather is perfect, yes?
Wtg on the miles Kat! 

Ok, more when I have a real keyboard...


----------



## HockeyKat

Jo, no, I really didn't feel like I could do more.  I had taken a few weeks off around the WDW trip and am ramping my mileage back up.  Mostly my feet hurt, sort of in the way my feet used to hurt after a long day walking around somewhere before I took up longer distances.    

I will likely top my mileage out at 26, sometime in December.  Next is 18.  I am hoping to get in a few 20 milers this fall if possible, too, just to get my feet used to the distance a bit more.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Back from Long Island!  And I'm returning to my "status" from the duathlon...."Under-trained and Over-fed"  <sigh> there are worse things in the world that could be happening to me, right?  I'll just take it and not complain. 

*Kat *- your mileage is amazing! 

*Ronda*- yay for Mickey training!  I'll never regret choosing Mickey as my one (and ONLY) full marathon.  And a foster puppy!!  That will keep you busy 

*Karen* - the trip countdown is ON!  So excited for you!

*Jo* - sorry 'bout the ring!  I hope you find it.  I lost my original wedding ring in the ocean (diamond anniversary band).  Sad.  Very sad.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

HockeyKat said:


> Jo, no, I really didn't feel like I could do more.  I had taken a few weeks off around the WDW trip and am ramping my mileage back up.  Mostly my feet hurt, sort of in the way my feet used to hurt after a long day walking around somewhere before I took up longer distances.
> 
> I will likely top my mileage out at 26, sometime in December.  Next is 18.  I am hoping to get in a few 20 milers this fall if possible, too, just to get my feet used to the distance a bit more.



Kat, my feel hurt so bad after the princess, once I sat down for the massage, it was so painfull to get back up


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Alexa just found my ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronda93

Yea Alexa!  Seriously, what's the finder's fee?!

Ronda


----------



## Ronda93

Here she is!






Her name is Tatum, but we've been calling her Tater.

She doesn't want to walk on a leash.  We went two blocks today.  That was a BIG DEAL.

Ronda


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Yay Jo!!!!!  WOOT! 

Ronda, why didn't I know it was your birthday?!?!?    She's adorable!  WTG on the 2 blocks, I bet she'll love it before you know it!

AND, I just realized that I have been putting an H in your name this WHOLE TIME and you never said a word. I'm guessing you thought I would figure it out eventually!


----------



## adsrtw

Jo - I'm thrilled that you found your ring.  

Ronda - she is precious!  I hate puppy mills and can think of so many sadistic punishments for the operators of them.


----------



## Ronda93

Karen, don't sweat the name.  I gave up the battle a long time ago.  Once people get it right, it sticks though.  

We expect to have her a few more weeks and hope to get a little farther every night.

Ronda


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda, I also did not know it was your birthday, Happy Birthday!


Finders Fee was a trip to the ice cream shop but it was closed. I still owe her.


----------



## adsrtw

I think that's a great finders fee!  Make sure to tell us what she gets so we can live vicariously.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

went to the ice cream shop after school they both got vanilla, I tried to tell them they should get something a little better at the ice cream shop that mom has vanilla at home, but thats what they got.

I am so so sad, I am back to  being benched, my its my left leg, 
so for 4 weeks it was a tear in my right foot/ ankle ( I do remember rolling my ankle on a run over a branch) That was better about 2 1/2 weeks ago, So I went out for my first run on Sept 13 3.5 mile, felt good, left  hip/ quad was a little tight, ran again 3.5 on that friday, 4 that sunday, my left hip / quad was very tight, ran again that following tuesday and friday, Saturday I was limping around, it hurt to stand up. I ran a 5K sunday, in major  left hip/ quad pain, now get this, I rested yesterday, hip/quad is a little better but now its my left shin What gives, at this rate I really don't think I can do that half in the begining of november, I am sad


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Oh Jo, I'm so sorry.  I know that sucks, it's just not right when you want to run and can't!  I hope you heal quickly. 

I ran 2.5 yesterday and struggled to do it.  It seems that I may be in no pain b/c the warts are gone, but my lungs and muscles had a different idea of what I could do after being down for so long!  Tomorrow I run again, I'm hoping to get back up to 3 miles again so I can start training longer runs as well.  

We had to cut our weekend short, we'll just be going Saturday morning, staying for 1 night and coming back Sunday night.  I'm ok with that, at least we still get to go! 

Me, me, me...sorry bout that.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

deep in the chaos here!  30 second recap:

Parents weekend last weekend at Hofstra - all is great.

Big E ("New Englands Great State Fair") this weekend with 11 of my 4H kids and their goats.  They apparently have fried kool-aid there. bleh.

Apple season continues to make work insane.

Drama club is attemping to suck the life out of me again, and my kid can't even be in the play this fall due to her Sound of Music performances.

I'm over-weight and under-trained but working on that.

AND, as usual...running late for work! 

Ronda - cute puppy!

Jo - woot! on the ring! 

Karen - enjoy your time away


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

fried kool-aid????????


----------



## adsrtw

Good evening!   I just had to post that I've made it to a 35 lb loss!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

adsrtw said:


> Good evening!   I just had to post that I've made it to a 35 lb loss!



Amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronda93

Awesome on the loss EE!  

Ronda


----------



## poppinspal

Morning ladies. Last week was a real rough week back from vacation. My mom's aunt's funeral was Monday, Brian's brother got in a car accident Tuesday and I was sick the entire week. Feel much better now so I'll be more social.


Oh but the trip was AMAZING!

Happy Monday?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

yikes Meg    Please.  Give us some GOOD news.  Like how was the trip?

EE - awesome 

Treading water still.  One more week of "total chaos". Then we settle into "ridiculously hectic"


----------



## lisaviolet

adsrtw said:


> Good evening!   I just had to post that I've made it to a 35 lb loss!



 FANTASTIC AMIEE!!!!!!



poppinspal said:


> Morning ladies. Last week was a real rough week back from vacation. My mom's aunt's funeral was Monday, Brian's brother got in a car accident Tuesday and I was sick the entire week. Feel much better now so I'll be more social.
> 
> 
> Oh but the trip was AMAZING!
> 
> Happy Monday?



Sighing. Sorry Megan.  

Did I miss the synopsis of love at WDW?  I mean the clean version.  Hey Nancy - LOVE American Style........ Sing.  Sing.  Sing.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> yikes Meg    Please.  Give us some GOOD news.  Like how was the trip?
> 
> EE - awesome
> 
> Treading water still.  One more week of "total chaos". Then we settle into "ridiculously hectic"



Oh Nancy.  The memories you are providing.  No one knows the insanity behind wonderful memories. 

Down one.    I see you all at goal in 2015.


----------



## lisaviolet

Kat, don't make me cry at my mailbox.    It's an open area with many other condo residents.


----------



## lisaviolet

OMG, was there really a pipsqueak sighting?  I'm surprised she could see over the screen.


----------



## lisaviolet

Kelly lifetime - God is that what you call it? - update.  

NOW.    Let's see - hmmm.  You're still asleep.  Wait, I don't care.


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda93 said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Tatum, but we've been calling her Tater.
> 
> She doesn't want to walk on a leash.  We went two blocks today.  That was a BIG DEAL.
> 
> Ronda



Adorable.    How are the walks going?  Is she a diva or a free spirit?  Tatum - here's to her parents being way more sane than the other Tatum (parent I mean).


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Ronda, I also did not know it was your birthday, Happy Birthday!



Well missed it. Hope it was wonderful.


----------



## Ronda93

Lisa said:
			
		

> Adorable.   How are the walks going? Is she a diva or a free spirit?


She has made so much progress!  Sue has been taking her and Stretch on short walks early in the morning.  We've also been getting her out most evenings.  Something clicked a week or so ago and she's motoring right along.  Stops or slows from time to time, but picks up the pace with some encouragement.  She's sleeping next to Sue on the couch right now.  

Meg - How's Brian's bro?  Looking forward to hearing about B's first Disney trip.  

Nancy - did you try the fried Kool Aid?

I'm training, working, planning some neighborhood stuff, biking to work and watching baseball.  Pretty full life.

Ronda


----------



## HockeyKat

So glad she's fitting in Ronda!

Lisa, I haven't forgotten you.   I will get it there, I promise.  

Life is a bit nuts here right now.  Temps dropped sharply right before Saturday's 10 miler, so it was a very pleasant run.   Came home and mowed the lawn for an hour (push mower), then helped D replace all the blinds in the front of the house.   That side gets western sun and the sun here can be brutal - disintegrated pieces of the vinyl mini-blinds and a string gave out on one a few weeks back.

This weekend, half marathon in Austin on Sunday with 3 girls from my running club.  It should be a great weekend!


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda93 said:


> she's motoring right along.
> 
> Ronda


 

I just LOVED the visual of this Ronda.  I'm a dog person who has cats.  Why?  Jean wanted them so badly and I had an issue with a dog in such a small space.,  Back to the visual - I'm forever smiling watching dogs on a walk.  They are filled with such joy - it's all in their steps and tail.  




HockeyKat said:


> .
> 
> This weekend, half marathon in Austin on Sunday with 3 girls from my running club.  It should be a great weekend!




Have fun Kat!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I'm back from our Anniversary weekend but I need to go back a page or so, I feel like I've missed stuff!  I'm doing a little mini-trip report from our weekend with lots of pics on my PTR here on the DIS:
mini-TR  but you can also just go see the pics on FB if we're friends!  

I'll be back to catch up when I get caught up around here.  I need another vacation to make up for being overloaded after the vacation.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

lisaviolet said:


> Kelly lifetime - God is that what you call it? - update.
> 
> NOW.    Let's see - hmmm.  You're still asleep.  Wait, I don't care.





A call out from Lisa - who can resist!

Goal, lets see. Im up about 5lbs I think - for no other reason than being slack on my part! Im back on the wagon, still running, healthy eating again and lots of water. I'll get back to goal, no doubt in my mind!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

no fried kool-aid for me 

Life is still hurtling along at mach speed, leaving me holding on tight for dear life 

This weeked is our Otherworld Adventure weekend   I adore it.  With all my heart and soul.  But I am SO EXCITED for next week.  Really.  I need things to slow down just a twee bit


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hnage in there Nancy, just a few more days now!

Meg, So sorry about your mom's aunt and Brians brother

Hi Lisa!!!

Rock that Race KAT!!!!

I don't have must to report, hip flexor still hurts but I can tell its getting better, hopeing for a run on Sunday


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi Ladies!!!

Ronda - belated happy birthday -and I Adore Tatum!  SO CUTE.  When does she go to a family? Or have you decided to keep her?  



lisaviolet said:


> Liz - I have much to say about your post.  And I think you`d be surprised.  Please clarify how you`re feeling if you are still out there.



Lisa.  Hit me.  

I'm on the board today but it remains difficult to find time to keep up.  I wonder how I did it before....ah, it's work.  Darn work!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

It does seem hard to keep up with the board these days!


----------



## Ronda93

Training is going well.  St Louis half is next weekend.  Weather is looking great!

Foster pup is going to the shelter for an evaluation tomorrow.  They'll see how she's doing around strangers and other dogs.  She may come back to us or she may go up for adoption.  She's walking the neighborhood really well.  Sue has been diligent about getting her out twice a day and it's really working.  

Hope all are well!

Ronda


----------



## SeptemberGirl

That's great - good weather for a race is key!  And you deserve it, you have run in so many conditions!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

NEXT WEEKEND!  Ronda!  I'm so excited for you!!!

Yes. Life is doing everything within it's power to prevent me from being a good thread friend. 

I'm still here, still treading water, things are inSANE but in a good way.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Oh, and I just booked my flights for the Princess  Now to get some training in


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> Oh, and I just booked my flights for the Princess  Now to get some training in



Me, too!  

I have been thinking about this.  I was going to start Oct 3, but that didn't happen.  Did one walk, got derailed.  And we all know my issue is guilt and time...so I decided I need to shift my thinking.  

I need realistic goals and priorities. Expectations.  Right now I am working on 30 days of tracking.  Next will be exercise.  If I get something before that, good for me.  But I can't set myself up for failure.  I have so much on my plate and I am tired of feeling bad about stuff.  Kwim?

I have to use the 30 days to a habit thing in baby steps!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I did sorta/kinda start training yesterday.  I did 2.5 slow miles.  My hip flexor is forcing my pace to be much different than it used to be, and my job and general life chaos have impeded my normal workout schedule.

On a happier note - I just booked our vacation for March.  Becca is going to WDW with the high school music department.  They just finally gave us the dates on WEDNESDAY!   I booked a week (actually 8 nights) at the Sheraton Vistana Villages. Yes, it's off site, but it's a new resort and we found it to be quite lovely when we're there a couple years ago.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I just pulled out my training plan from last year and nearly had a panic attack.  I have the dates for my long runs penciled in.  I thought that this week I was supposed to do a 5 miler - and I know there is no WAY I'm ready for that.  Then I realized that October is month 10, not 12 and that 5 miler is actually scheduled for mid-December <phew>  

stress much


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> I just pulled out my training plan from last year and nearly had a panic attack.  I have the dates for my long runs penciled in.  I thought that this week I was supposed to do a 5 miler - and I know there is no WAY I'm ready for that.  Then I realized that October is month 10, not 12 and that 5 miler is actually scheduled for mid-December <phew>
> 
> stress much



I was thinking about that, too!  Pulled out the training plan I got together in Sept - and realized it was Dec that I had to do five miles!  Right now it's only 1 and 2 alternating - That I can do!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I've been so bad about keeping up with the thread!  Things are crazy right now, tons of petsitting (people going out of town for Octoberfest stuff???  ) and on top of that, the trees are changing and the weather is great, so everyone wants photos done!  I'm glad I'm even fitting workouts in at this point! I did 2.34 miles this morning, my legs are super sore lately?  but at least the darn warts are gone!  WOOT! 

I'm actually glad to hear you guys saying that you didn't have to do 5 until December b/c I'm already stressing about NEXT NEXT year (2013) Princess and not being able to do it!    a year and a half should be enough time.


----------



## HockeyKat

I have 8 tomorrow (maybe 10) and probably 14-18 next week.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Nancy, you have to have to have to tell me about your hip flexor.
Do you have my phone #. I would love to talk to you about it. 

Karen, I bet picutres in the fall look awesome. Yay that they are gone

Liz, Nancy, as I type I have my princess training plan next to me, now only if my hip would be on the same page. 

Kat, Hope you had a good run.

Off To work after being off for 3 days. Yay for Monday. NOT


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Yep, the warts are gone, but now I'm pretty sure I BROKE my pinky toe!  I feel like I'm doomed to consistently run!  Sheesh!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Ok.  Time for me to get back on my "A" game.  Seriously - enough is enough here!

Ronda - kick that races butt!

Kelly - how are things across the pond?

Lisa - dear Lisa.  How are you?

Karen - pinky toe?  Really?  OUCH!

Jo - hip flexor.  Yeah.  Mine is twangy too.  Annoying.

EE, Liz, Erika, Kat.....


----------



## adsrtw

Hi everyone!  I'm hanging in there and that's about it.  Lots going on that I can't say openly yet. Hopefully this will pass soon.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I just got back from a good ol' fashioned a$$-kicking with Erin.  She just opened her own fitness studio (about 1/2 mile from Planet Fitness!) so now she can train people for real.  Holy hell have I missed her! 

She started by weighing me and measuring my body fat percentage.   I knew I had gained a solid 10 pounds, but was pretty much in denial until I saw the numbers looking straight at me.  It was not pretty. 

Have you ever seen the Jacobs Ladder that they have on Biggest Loser?  yeah.  That sucker is nasty.   I did 5 minute intervals on it, alternating with TM and this rope pull thingy (equally as nasty) and I was absolutely dying.

But I feel great.  And re-energized. And remotivated.  (now. If this feeling could last past lunch!   )


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Yeah for the a$$ kicken!!! I need a good workout like that!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Happy Friday everyone!  

This morning I am headed to the gym. The significance in this is: this is the first week since early June that I've gotten 5 solid workout sessions in.  I feel like I'm finally getting back on the right track 

anyone with fun weekend plans?  I have an icky Saturday (4H meeting, drama club costume stuff.  bleh) but on Sunday we are going to see Jersey Boys!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Ugh, I need an A$$ kicking!  Yesterday was Savannah's bday and I pigged out on cupcakes and cookies (cookie monster theme! ack!) AND I haven't been running b/c I broke my toe.  I think.  Either way, probably won't be able to run for another week or so.  It's just sore, but enough that I think running would make it worse.  

My weekend is full of work!  I have tons of petsitting, I'm volunteering my photography for a "zombie booth" for the local shelter to raise money, and I have THREE photoshoots on Sunday back to back! *faints*  Hope everyone else has a less-working-more-playing weekend than me!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Broken toes HURT!  I broke my little toe once - gosh, about 20 years ago!  It was when Seth was a baby.  Hurt like a MOTHER!

I hope you have good weather for your photo shoots!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!



SeptemberGirl said:


> I need realistic goals and priorities. Expectations.  Right now I am working on 30 days of tracking.  Next will be exercise.  If I get something before that, good for me.  But I can't set myself up for failure.  I have so much on my plate and I am tired of feeling bad about stuff.  Kwim?



Hi Liz! This ^^ This is what I need to concentrate on. Small steps. One thing at a time.



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Yep, the warts are gone, but now I'm pretty sure I BROKE my pinky toe!  I feel like I'm doomed to consistently run!  Sheesh!



 Hope your toe is ok!



AKASnowWhite said:


> Kelly - how are things across the pond?



Hi! Oh things are crazy! I feel like thats all I have been saying lately!

Lets see:

I got promoted at work  very cool, SO much more work!

Exercise - I'm getting there. I have days set for running, the weather has turned much cooler (which makes me happy for running!) so thats good!

Food. My nemesis  Not really, its just hard sometimes to make the best choices instead of the quick choices but again, I'm working on it!

In general. A little crazy. My Grandad's been...ill lately. Not really ill, just a little 'off it'. Long story short, they think he may have Ahlzeimers or Dementia - I'm really not sure of the difference between the two, and we don't have a definite diagnosis yet.  My Grandad is absolutely fine in himself, happy as he can be but my Grandma is taking it very hard. Getting frustrated with the doctors, us, my Grandad - I know its because shes scared, its a difficult situation.  Its scary for me, because it hits home that they are getting older - and I have only ever had one Grandma and Grandad (my mums parents died when she was young)

So yeah - I bet you're glad you asked 



adsrtw said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm hanging in there and that's about it.  Lots going on that I can't say openly yet. Hopefully this will pass soon.



 Hope everythings ok EE 



AKASnowWhite said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> This morning I am headed to the gym. The significance in this is: this is the first week since early June that I've gotten 5 solid workout sessions in.  I feel like I'm finally getting back on the right track
> 
> anyone with fun weekend plans?  I have an icky Saturday (4H meeting, drama club costume stuff.  bleh) but on Sunday we are going to see Jersey Boys!





I would LOVE to see Jersey Boys!

Kat, Ronda, Jo, Meg, E, Paula, Lisa, Everyone - Hi!


----------



## HockeyKat

15.8 miles done today, in 3:50.  Thrilled.  My best training pace ever (as Gallowayers, we tend to train slow).  I did 13.41 in 3:09 and feel a bit better for missing my Austin race.   Weather was gorgeous here - clear and 48 to start (at 7AM).   Mid-50s at the finish.  

Kelly - congrats on the promotion!!!

Ick on the broken toe Karen!


Weekend here will be lazy from this point on.  D is going out with the boys tonight and a running friend is coming over to hang out.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

GO RONDA!!!!!
Today is your half righ?


----------



## HockeyKat

Go Ronda!!!  Hope it was a great race!  Looking forward to the race report!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

DisneyGalUK said:


> I got promoted at work  very cool, SO much more work!
> 
> *awesome!! *
> 
> Food. My nemesis  Not really, its just hard sometimes to make the best choices instead of the quick choices but again, I'm working on it!
> 
> *That's exactly how I feel right now.  So busy that it's hard for me to plan ahead (because that truly does take TIME!) and thus I end up eating the wrong things *
> 
> In general. A little crazy. My Grandad's been...ill lately. Not really ill, just a little 'off it'. Long story short, they think he may have Ahlzeimers or Dementia - I'm really not sure of the difference between the two, and we don't have a definite diagnosis yet.  My Grandad is absolutely fine in himself, happy as he can be but my Grandma is taking it very hard. Getting frustrated with the doctors, us, my Grandad - I know its because shes scared, its a difficult situation.  Its scary for me, because it hits home that they are getting older - and I have only ever had one Grandma and Grandad (my mums parents died when she was young)
> 
> So yeah - I bet you're glad you asked



*I *am* glad I asked!   Stephens Grandfather had Alzheimers.  It wasn't easy.  Be patient.  And forgiving.  And keep a good sense of humor. He can't help it *




HockeyKat said:


> 15.8 miles done today, in 3:50.
> 
> ------
> 
> Weekend here will be lazy from this point on.  D is going out with the boys tonight and a running friend is coming over to hang out.



*Yeah, I think "lazy" is well deserved! *




HockeyKat said:


> Go Ronda!!!  Hope it was a great race!  Looking forward to the race report!



*Yes, please Ronda!  I'd love to hear about your race!


I'm starting to get back into a better mindset.  I'm thinking I might rejoin WW, but haven't actually made that step yet.  There's a local meeting on Saturday mornings that I could go to - but not THIS Saturday as I've already committed to something else.  <sigh> If I'm going to do this, I need to do it before the inspiration fades! *


----------



## lisaviolet

First of all - Ronda, details please.  





DisneyGalUK said:


> A call out from Lisa - who can resist!
> 
> Goal, lets see. Im up about 5lbs I think - for no other reason than being slack on my part! Im back on the wagon, still running, healthy eating again and lots of water. I'll get back to goal, no doubt in my mind!



Good for you Kelly.    Good for you.  That's all it's about - not freaking out but not ignoring.  

Kelly, guess what?  My old place.  Right under my terrace - a new Indian place.  Can you imagine?    OMG, I would have screamed right from my suite.  I'm coming.  I'm coming.  I'm coming my garlic naan and daal and channa masala every single day.  Broke and full - but in heaven.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> no fried kool-aid for me
> 
> Life is still hurtling along at mach speed, leaving me holding on tight for dear life
> 
> This weeked is our Otherworld Adventure weekend   I adore it.  With all my heart and soul.  But I am SO EXCITED for next week.  Really.  I need things to slow down just a twee bit



Oh do I have something to tell you about THAT weekend.  How was it Nancy?  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Hnage in there Nancy, just a few more days now!
> 
> Meg, So sorry about your mom's aunt and Brians brother
> 
> Hi Lisa!!!
> 
> Rock that Race KAT!!!!
> 
> I don't have must to report, hip flexor still hurts but I can tell its getting better, hopeing for a run on Sunday



Hi Jo!    Hope things are better with the hip flexor.  I need to catch up and check.  



SeptemberGirl said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> Ronda - belated happy birthday -and I Adore Tatum!  SO CUTE.  When does she go to a family? Or have you decided to keep her?
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa.  Hit me.
> 
> I'm on the board today but it remains difficult to find time to keep up.  I wonder how I did it before....ah, it's work.  Darn work!



Okay, I'll hit you.     Oh Lord, you asked.  

You said something to the fact - should I just stop dieting - I believe you meant stop focusing on the weight/weight loss because I know that you know that dieting isn't what you really meant - meaning I know you are rational 100%.  But Ronda already addressed that.  

So no I don't think you should stop.  

Surprising? 

So why of all people I say that.  Me who hates food focus - hates NA's dissection of food - goes back and forth about weight in general - I feel about all of it.  LOVES FOOD!!!!  -me tinks you should just get it done.  

Because Liz I think you're blessed with so many pluses in your thoughts, your personality, your life.  I'm gong to press send and finish in an edit so I don't lose it.  Stupid disboards on the timing of a multi-quote.  Oh for crying out loud I did the edit and it still said I need to sign in and then of course my words went poof.  Lord!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm spent from typing and losing.

I'll write it out later.

I think you have so many tools, learned so many lessons/had insights and you're there Liz.  And you should just get it done.


----------



## lisaviolet

HockeyKat said:


> I have 8 tomorrow (maybe 10) and probably 14-18 next week.



Look at Kat go!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Ronda93 said:


> Training is going well.  St Louis half is next weekend.  Weather is looking great!
> 
> Foster pup is going to the shelter for an evaluation tomorrow.  They'll see how she's doing around strangers and other dogs.  She may come back to us or she may go up for adoption.  She's walking the neighborhood really well.  Sue has been diligent about getting her out twice a day and it's really working.
> 
> Hope all are well!
> 
> Ronda



Puppy update?  



SeptemberGirl said:


> That's great - good weather for a race is key!  And you deserve it, you have run in so many conditions!



In the words of the Cutie.  WORD.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> NEXT WEEKEND!  Ronda!  I'm so excited for you!!!
> 
> Yes. Life is doing everything within it's power to prevent me from being a good thread friend.
> 
> I'm still here, still treading water, things are inSANE but in a good way.



Yeah whatever you're a bad, bad thread friend.  You know you're the best.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> Oh, and I just booked my flights for the Princess  Now to get some training in



Yeah!  Exciting.


----------



## lisaviolet

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> I've been so bad about keeping up with the thread!  Things are crazy right now, tons of petsitting (people going out of town for Octoberfest stuff???  ) and on top of that, the trees are changing and the weather is great, so everyone wants photos done!  I'm glad I'm even fitting workouts in at this point! I did 2.34 miles this morning, my legs are super sore lately?  but at least the darn warts are gone!  WOOT!



Busy is good.  



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Yep, the warts are gone, but now I'm pretty sure I BROKE my pinky toe!  I feel like I'm doomed to consistently run!  Sheesh!



Oh no!



adsrtw said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm hanging in there and that's about it.  Lots going on that I can't say openly yet. Hopefully this will pass soon.



Yes, hopefully.  Because this kills curious minds.  Kills them.  Hope it's exciting.  But on the flip side Amiee - I hope everything is okay.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> I just got back from a good ol' fashioned a$$-kicking with Erin.  She just opened her own fitness studio (about 1/2 mile from Planet Fitness!) so now she can train people for real.  Holy hell have I missed her!
> 
> She started by weighing me and measuring my body fat percentage.   I knew I had gained a solid 10 pounds, but was pretty much in denial until I saw the numbers looking straight at me.  It was not pretty.
> 
> Have you ever seen the Jacobs Ladder that they have on Biggest Loser?  yeah.  That sucker is nasty.   I did 5 minute intervals on it, alternating with TM and this rope pull thingy (equally as nasty) and I was absolutely dying.
> 
> But I feel great.  And re-energized. And remotivated.  (now. If this feeling could last past lunch!   )



Wow wee.  How exciting.  More, more, more info.  Especially body fat testing - water - new machine????



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Liz! This ^^ This is what I need to concentrate on. Small steps. One thing at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your toe is ok!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Oh things are crazy! I feel like thats all I have been saying lately!
> 
> Lets see:
> 
> I got promoted at work  very cool, SO much more work!
> 
> Exercise - I'm getting there. I have days set for running, the weather has turned much cooler (which makes me happy for running!) so thats good!
> 
> Food. My nemesis  Not really, its just hard sometimes to make the best choices instead of the quick choices but again, I'm working on it!
> 
> In general. A little crazy. My Grandad's been...ill lately. Not really ill, just a little 'off it'. Long story short, they think he may have Ahlzeimers or Dementia - I'm really not sure of the difference between the two, and we don't have a definite diagnosis yet.  My Grandad is absolutely fine in himself, happy as he can be but my Grandma is taking it very hard. Getting frustrated with the doctors, us, my Grandad - I know its because shes scared, its a difficult situation.  Its scary for me, because it hits home that they are getting older - and I have only ever had one Grandma and Grandad (my mums parents died when she was young)
> 
> So yeah - I bet you're glad you asked
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everythings ok EE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to see Jersey Boys!
> 
> Kat, Ronda, Jo, Meg, E, Paula, Lisa, Everyone - Hi!



Kelly, yeah on the promotion - details.  I'm so nosy.  

Sorry on your grandfather.  So sorry.  Love to you.   Love to your Grandma.  I know you didn't ask for any advice but concentrate on her health Kelly - that's so hard. 

The confusion between the two.   Dementia is just an umbrella word for cognitive losses. That's all.  It's not a disease name on its own - it's an outcome.   Most think it's all  just memory but it's so much more.  Could be personality changes, could be language - serching for words - using erroneous words, could be irrational thought processes, could be intense paranoia, sometimes for some agressive behaviour, hiding items, seeing things etc.  But dementia is just the word for these losses in a general sense.  

Most have Alzheimer's or Vascular Dementia. The cause is different.   Alzheimer's is from plaque causing the losses - or neurons (????) getting tangled.  And of course causes dementia.  Vascular dementia is usually from mini-strokes that have gone undetected.  But they can mimic each other. VD (OMG, thank GOd I came back on I didn't mean VD, VD I was using it for vascular dementia ) causes dementia of course.   Love to you Kelly.   

And as hard as this is at times -You have to laugh at some of the results. You have to.   Or it can take you over.  I was just laughing about Mama (Jean's Mom)  the other day with a memory - it was about her obsession with us stealing black thread.  Which of course we didn't but it went on for 24 hours and the finale was a blast. I had Jean in hysterics just remembering.   Smiling.  Not easy but necessary.  

Love to you all.

And please promotion details!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy - dates for March trip?

What you decide with WW?


----------



## Ronda93

Tatum/Tater was adopted after just a few days in the shelter.  We went to see her every couple of days and she was doing great!  Still timid when meeting new people, but warmed quickly.  She was walking a leash for everyone and bunking with a dachshund name Daisy.  I think having a roomie helped.  The staff does a wonderful job writing up "personal ads" for the animals.  Hers was sweet and nearly made us cry.  It went up on their website and within a few days a young minister came in wanting to see her.  We hope she provides updates to the shelter.  Many of the adopters send emails and/or pictures of the pets.  

Race Report.  This was the right distance at the right time on my marathon training plan.  The plan called for 12 miles last weekend and what's an extra mile, right?  The weather was nearly perfect low to mid 50s at the start and overcast.  We went over early and spent time with DGF's mom.  Saturday evening we moved to my brother's home.  Dinner at brother's and early to bed.  

Sue went to the start with me.  I saw her again at mile 3.  She hopped on metro link to try to catch me around 6 or 7.  Brother, DNiece, DNephew and my mother were at mile 5.  Mom stayed at brother's the night before, too.  Dad was in South Dakota.  The train thing didn't work out for Sue to catch me again.  I did see Sue's sister Marjy and her husband Paul at mile 12.  That was a great pick me up.  I'd been staying around 12:00 miles.  Around 10.5 I suddenly felt completely whipped.  Took at extra walk break and started back up.  Looking back that was the steepest incline on the half route.  Duh.  I finished strong.  Last mile was right at 12:00 again.  

For the first time in a race I stopped and had to take off a shoe.  I run on gravel trails all of the time, but I picked up more little rocks in this race than I ever do on the trail.  I'd been feeling them in my shoe and wiggling to get them to the edges.  One just wouldn't budge and I was concerned about developing a blister.  I picked an open spot on a median divider/planter thing and sat down.  Shook out the rock and began considering standing back up.  It was only then that I realized sitting down mid race is a poor strategy.  Wow, that took some effort.  Got up and got going, but it will make me think three, four times before I do that again.  Really.

Finished and called Sue.  She had run into my brother on the sidewalk downtown.  The all had breakfast together at Panera's and waited for me.  The bling is heavy.  It's upstairs, I'll try to get a pic up later.

Sue's brother has taken up running and is training for a half at the end of January.  He says we have inspired him.  That feels awesome!

Ronda


----------



## lisaviolet

I NOW HAVE INTERNET!!!!!!

I gave in.  Many reasons - one is I missed you guys.  


  Amiee's saying something like this - "Hallelujah, she's finally come to her technological senses".


----------



## lisaviolet

First, wow Ronda!!!!!!!!!!!  Outstanding.  You should be so proud of yourself.  Well, I'm sure you are.  





Ronda93 said:


> Tatum/Tater was adopted after just a few days in the shelter. *Oh I have a pouty face on.  I know.  I know.  I know.  * We went to see her every couple of days and she was doing great!  Still timid when meeting new people, but warmed quickly.  She was walking a leash for everyone and bunking with a dachshund name Daisy.  I think having a roomie helped.  The staff does a wonderful job writing up "personal ads" for the animals.  Hers was sweet and nearly made us cry. *I bet.  * It went up on their website and within a few days a young minister came in wanting to see her.  We hope she provides updates to the shelter. *Crossing our fingers.  She is so sweet. * Many of the adopters send emails and/or pictures of the pets.
> 
> Race Report. *Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* This was the right distance at the right time on my marathon training plan.  The plan called for 12 miles last weekend and what's an extra mile, right? *Did you want an answer?  * The weather was nearly perfect low to mid 50s at the start and overcast. *Nice.  * We went over early and spent time with DGF's mom.  Saturday evening we moved to my brother's home.  Dinner at brother's and early to bed.
> 
> Sue went to the start with me.  I saw her again at mile 3. *THat's lovely.  Sometimes I read all of your reports and it's hard for me to imagine how you see in the crowds.  * She hopped on metro link to try to catch me around 6 or 7. *Look at her!!!!  * Brother, DNiece, DNephew and my mother were at mile 5.  Mom stayed at brother's the night before, too.  Dad was in South Dakota.  The train thing didn't work out for Sue to catch me again.  I did see Sue's sister Marjy and her husband Paul at mile 12. *Good eyes and ears.  I guess it's the ears that I don't factor in.  Not so smart of me.  * That was a great pick me up. *I bet.  * I'd been staying around 12:00 miles.  Around 10.5 I suddenly felt completely whipped.  Took at extra walk break and started back up.  Looking back that was the steepest incline on the half route.  Duh.*So funny Ronda.  *  I finished strong. *Outstanding.  * Last mile was right at 12:00 again.
> 
> For the first time in a race I stopped and had to take off a shoe.  I run on gravel trails all of the time, but I picked up more little rocks in this race than I ever do on the trail.  I'd been feeling them in my shoe and wiggling to get them to the edges.  One just wouldn't budge and I was concerned about developing a blister.  I picked an open spot on a median divider/planter thing and sat down.  Shook out the rock and began considering standing back up.  It was only then that I realized sitting down mid race is a poor strategy.  *I LOVED this line.  You know not for the content but for the humour.  *Wow, that took some effort.  Got up and got going, but it will make me think three, four times before I do that again.  Really.
> 
> Finished and called Sue.  She had run into my brother on the sidewalk downtown.  The all had breakfast together at Panera's and waited for me.  The bling is heavy.  It's upstairs, I'll try to get a pic up later.*Yeah pictures.  Can't wait.  *
> 
> Sue's brother has taken up running and is training for a half at the end of January.  He says we have inspired him. *No doubt* That feels awesome!  *Good for you Ronda.  *
> 
> Ronda


----------



## lisaviolet

Kelly - dirty dog is releasing a Christmas album.  

I wonder what dirty little jingles he will choose to share with us for the festive season.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Lisa & Nancy - Thank you  Official diagnosis is Ahlzeimers. Hes doing well, really well in fact. Happy in himself, we can't ask for anymore than that! Grandma is..ok. She is taking it so much harder than anyone else, understandably so. They have been married for near enough 60 years, never spent a night apart and now its all changing for her, so yeah - I'm keeping an eye on her too!



lisaviolet said:


> Kelly - dirty dog is releasing a Christmas album.
> 
> I wonder what dirty little jingles he will choose to share with us for the festive season.



Lisa - I can neither confirm nor deny that I have already bought the Christmas album 

Everyone - Hi


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

sorry for the news Kelly. Hugs 

Way to go Ronda! 
Good luck tomorrow Kat! 

   lisa has internet yay!!   

Just fished a big 5K, My hip held up OK, It sore but its felt much worse so I am happy!!!
I hope I can start training now


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Congrats on your runs Ronda and Jo!!! 

I've been sick(ish)...fibro acting back up, but I'm on the mend and headed back to my running schedule monday morning!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Congrats on your runs Ronda and Jo!!!
> 
> I've been sick(ish)...fibro acting back up, but I'm on the mend and headed back to my running schedule monday morning!  Looking forward to it!



Glad to hear your back on the mend Karen


----------



## HockeyKat

Half marathon #7 on the books!  I think I finished around 2:54-2:56 based on gun time and where we started, but I have no official time yet unfortunately.   I am a bit concerned I won't, either.   I checked the results at the end and I wasn't on there, and neither were a few of my friends.   Hope they fix it.


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Lisa - I can neither confirm nor deny that I have already bought the Christmas album
> 
> Everyone - Hi



I can neither confirm nor deny .  I just used this on my TR.  I LOVE it.  

Look at you.  LOOK. AT. YOU.  Does your hubby know that you would run off with the dirty dog for the weekend?  Does he?  



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> sorry for the news Kelly. Hugs
> 
> Way to go Ronda!
> Good luck tomorrow Kat!
> 
> lisa has internet yay!!
> 
> Just fished a big 5K, My hip held up OK, It sore but its felt much worse so I am happy!!!
> I hope I can start training now



Hi Jo!  



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Congrats on your runs Ronda and Jo!!!
> 
> I've been sick(ish)...fibro acting back up, but I'm on the mend and headed back to my running schedule monday morning!  Looking forward to it!



Hi Karen.      Hopes everything the mend is going well!



HockeyKat said:


> Half marathon #7 on the books!  I think I finished around 2:54-2:56 based on gun time and where we started, but I have no official time yet unfortunately.   I am a bit concerned I won't, either.   I checked the results at the end and I wasn't on there, and neither were a few of my friends.   Hope they fix it.



YEAH KAT!!!!!!

Nancy - get your butt back here.  I have things to tell you.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Nancy - get your butt back here.  I have things to tell you.



listen smarty.  I would have LOVED to have been here. Instead, I just endured a ridiculous freak snow storm here that dropped 13" of snow at my house, caused epic damages and power outages.  We were amongst the lucky who only lost power for 4 days.  However we spent the last 11 days without cable/internet/tv/telephone just finally getting that restored yesterday.  (well, not the phone.  That appears to be f*ed.  )  The kids just went back to school today after missing 7 days.  SEVEN.  It's been in-freakin'-sane.

Let's see:  March trip is the 19th-26th.  And WW?  Well, I pretty much have decided to join, but last week there was no meeting (no power in the entire state pretty much) and this week I have to work.  Nasty 4-letter word, "work"  So - next week?  I hope?  In the meantime I have started journalling and Erin will be checking on Thursday to make sure I'm tracking.  So, it's a start. 

*Ronda* - loved your RR.  Sitting mid-race?   I don't think I would have had it in me to get my legs moving again! 

*Lisa* - so happy you now have internet!  I felt so disconnected and isolated for those 11 days when I had no electronic contact with the outside world!

*Jo & Kat*- nice job on the races!

*Karen* - did you start running again? Hope the fibro isn't holding you back.  

*Kelly* -  for grandma and grandpa!  Lisa is right.  Keep smiling, keep laughing.  It really helps.

Have I mentioned the kitten lately?  Oy.  He's so danged annoying.  Too needy.

So I'm back.  Now if we could get miss "dressy fleece" to check in once in a while


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

holysnow Nancy!  That's insane for the end of October/beginning of November!   I hope this isn't a precursor to this winter! 

Yep, I ran on Monday and did 2.5 before my still-healing toe started to hurt a bit, so I called it a day.  felt GREAT!  Still having some fibro issues, but mostly in my arms, so I'm still able to run!  Yay!  running later today as well.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi Everyone!

Quick fly-by before work starts! 



lisaviolet said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny .  I just used this on my TR.  I LOVE it.
> 
> Look at you.  LOOK. AT. YOU.  Does your hubby know that you would run off with the dirty dog for the weekend?  Does he?



 He does indeed know - its ok though, because he's on my 'list' 



AKASnowWhite said:


> So I'm back.  Now if we could get miss "dressy fleece" to check in once in a while



Dressy fleece  I had forgotten all about that!

*RONDA / KAT* Congratulations on the races - you are both true goddesses! 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## AKASnowWhite

ok.  I've tracked for 3 days now.  How come I haven't lost this weight yet 

I have a training session with Erin this morning  She has always been brutal, but now that she has her own fitness studio, she brings torture to a new level


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> listen smarty.  I would have LOVED to have been here. Instead, I just endured a ridiculous freak snow storm here that dropped 13" of snow at my house, caused epic damages and power outages.  We were amongst the lucky who only lost power for 4 days.  However we spent the last 11 days without cable/internet/tv/telephone just finally getting that restored yesterday.  (well, not the phone.  That appears to be f*ed.  )  The kids just went back to school today after missing 7 days.  SEVEN.  It's been in-freakin'-sane.
> 
> Let's see:  March trip is the 19th-26th.  And WW?  Well, I pretty much have decided to join, but last week there was no meeting (no power in the entire state pretty much) and this week I have to work.  Nasty 4-letter word, "work"  So - next week?  I hope?  In the meantime I have started journalling and Erin will be checking on Thursday to make sure I'm tracking.  So, it's a start.
> 
> *Ronda* - loved your RR.  Sitting mid-race?   I don't think I would have had it in me to get my legs moving again!
> 
> *Lisa* - so happy you now have internet!  I felt so disconnected and isolated for those 11 days when I had no electronic contact with the outside world!
> 
> *Jo & Kat*- nice job on the races!
> 
> *Karen* - did you start running again? Hope the fibro isn't holding you back.
> 
> *Kelly* -  for grandma and grandpa!  Lisa is right.  Keep smiling, keep laughing.  It really helps.
> 
> Have I mentioned the kitten lately?  Oy.  He's so danged annoying.  Too needy.
> 
> So I'm back.  Now if we could get miss "dressy fleece" to check in once in a while



Crap on the March dates - right after our break.  BOO!!!!!!  BUt lovely for you.

I figured you had power issues but I was shouting b/c I saw you on FB and wanted to make sure you got your butt back here.  Sometimes a break can extend itself.......

Have much to discuss re: exercise.  Later.  Got to run....



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> holysnow Nancy!  That's insane for the end of October/beginning of November!   I hope this isn't a precursor to this winter!
> 
> Yep, I ran on Monday and did 2.5 before my still-healing toe started to hurt a bit, so I called it a day.  felt GREAT!  Still having some fibro issues, but mostly in my arms, so I'm still able to run!  Yay!  running later today as well.



Yeah Karen.  Very happy to hear that you're running.  Progress.  



DisneyGalUK said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Quick fly-by before work starts!
> 
> 
> 
> He does indeed know - its ok though, because he's on my 'list'
> 
> 
> 
> Dressy fleece  I had forgotten all about that!
> 
> *RONDA / KAT* Congratulations on the races - you are both true goddesses!
> 
> Hope everyone is well



LIST????????  

Even dirty dog has a back up.  



AKASnowWhite said:


> ok.  I've tracked for 3 days now.  How come I haven't lost this weight yet
> 
> I have a training session with Erin this morning  She has always been brutal, but now that she has her own fitness studio, she brings torture to a new level



Let's hear about the torture!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Whoops forgot to say sorry about the power issues.   

And PEOPLE  I have a trip report running.  I would love interaction on it.  Actually, I'm craving it.  I love starting a TR but not finishing.  Hmmmmm, could that be a pattern?  

Here  it is:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2825744


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Wow....huh....long time, eh?  *looking around*  Guess I have some explaining to do...


----------



## 3DisneyKids

AKASnowWhite said:


> So I'm back.  Now if we could get miss "dressy fleece" to check in once in a while



  And I didn't even read this first!    HI LAR IOUS


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Crap on the March dates - right after our break.  BOO!!!!!!  BUt lovely for you.
> 
> *yeah, Becca is missing some school - but it's a school trip that she is going on, so....yeah.  That's it!*
> 
> Let's hear about the torture!!!!



OMG.  I came closer to puking today than ever!  Let's see.  Where do I start.  I'm assuming you know that Erin opened up her own fitness studio.  It's about 1/2 mile from Planet Fitness.  Right now she only does personal training out of her new place and after Thanksgiving she is adding in some group exercise classes taught by a trainer who worked at my old gym )( <sigh>  It's been nearly 4 years! will I ever stop mourning that loss? )  Anyway...she has all kinds of wonderful *toys* there.  The usual strength machines, etc, but I don't use those there.  Oh no.  She doesn't let me use them 

She has a Jacobs Ladder (as seen on Biggest Loser).  Holy Crap. that thing is KILLER.  Her new name for me is "mouth".  As in potty mouth.    yep.  That ladder brings out the best in me   Anyway - First I did a circuit of TM fast incline walking, Jacobs Ladder & this crazy rope pull machine (IBEX.  If you care to look it up ).  

Then it was on to the TRX (suspension training.  Again.  Look it up.)  Seriously - you haven't lived until you've done planks with your feet in the TRX.  Then another circuit of kettle bell, squat jumps, jump rope, TRX rows, football side-shuffles....there was more.  10 things total.  I can't even remember!  Clearly I've been so scarred by the experience that I've blocked it from my memory 

I go back next Thursday  




3DisneyKids said:


> And I didn't even read this first!    HI LAR IOUS



*your ears must have been ringing *


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Down 6 pounds today (from November 2), so I am beginning to feel for more like ME!  Trip--in 5 days!  Woot!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

That's so fabulous E!! So glad you are feeling good.  Makes it so worth it, doesn't it?

<sigh> now to get myself back to the "feeling good" place in life.  I can do this.  I know I can


----------



## HockeyKat

Unofficial (Garmin) time?  13.19 miles, 2:44.  WOO!  PR!!  My previous best was 2:49 so I am pretty sure, anyhow.   Especially after doing a half last Sunday too.  Happy.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

That is AWESOME Kat!

Monday.  It's 7:30 in the morning and this week is already off to a shaky start!  I'm determined to do well on the food arena this week...


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> OMG.  I came closer to puking today than ever!  Let's see.  Where do I start.  I'm assuming you know that Erin opened up her own fitness studio.  It's about 1/2 mile from Planet Fitness.  Right now she only does personal training out of her new place and after Thanksgiving she is adding in some group exercise classes taught by a trainer who worked at my old gym )( <sigh>  It's been nearly 4 years! will I ever stop mourning that loss? )  Anyway...she has all kinds of wonderful *toys* there.  The usual strength machines, etc, but I don't use those there.  Oh no.  She doesn't let me use them
> 
> She has a Jacobs Ladder (as seen on Biggest Loser).  Holy Crap. that thing is KILLER.  Her new name for me is "mouth".  As in potty mouth.    yep.  That ladder brings out the best in me   Anyway - First I did a circuit of TM fast incline walking, Jacobs Ladder & this crazy rope pull machine (IBEX.  If you care to look it up ).
> 
> Then it was on to the TRX (suspension training.  Again.  Look it up.)  Seriously - you haven't lived until you've done planks with your feet in the TRX.  Then another circuit of kettle bell, squat jumps, jump rope, TRX rows, football side-shuffles....there was more.  10 things total.  I can't even remember!  Clearly I've been so scarred by the experience that I've blocked it from my memory
> 
> I go back next Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *your ears must have been ringing *



IBEX I must look up.  But CRX I'm aware.    Erin!  She's such a little sweetheart.  

What does she call her studio from he!! pray tell.  

Good for you Nancy.  Much to tell you but right now I'm swamped by my TR - which I started - so I can't complain.  No Lisa you can't complain.  

But will do soon....



HockeyKat said:


> Unofficial (Garmin) time?  13.19 miles, 2:44.  WOO!  PR!!  My previous best was 2:49 so I am pretty sure, anyhow.   Especially after doing a half last Sunday too.  Happy.



Like I said on FB - OUTSTANDING my little Kit Kat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



3DisneyKids said:


> Down 6 pounds today (from November 2), so I am beginning to feel for more like ME!  Trip--in 5 days!  Woot!



COME ON!  What a little tease you are.  Oh by the way I'm going on a trip in 5 days blah blah blah and then poof.

Have you met me?  

Oh wait no you haven't.  I forgot.  

Beyond curious.  Where ding dong?  WDW?  UAE?  

CONGRATULATIONS Erika.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Lisa!  I so want to read your TR....I'll get to it soon.  Or soon-ish  After Thanksgiving (the American one that is ).  I'm currently in costume he!!.   Doing costumes for the high school production of A Christmas Carol this weekend. My own kid, however, is NOT in it.  No, She's doing a production of The Sound Of Music....this SAME WEEKEND.  

Yes, I'm crazy.  Why do you ask 

The good news in all this is, I'm at least eating well, and getting my workouts in.  I may not lose, but I think I should be able to at least hold steady!


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> Lisa!  I so want to read your TR....I'll get to it soon.  Or soon-ish  After Thanksgiving (the American one that is ).  I'm currently in costume he!!.   Doing costumes for the high school production of A Christmas Carol this weekend. My own kid, however, is NOT in it.  No, She's doing a production of The Sound Of Music....this SAME WEEKEND.
> 
> Yes, I'm crazy.  Why do you ask
> 
> The good news in all this is, I'm at least eating well, and getting my workouts in.  I may not lose, but I think I should be able to at least hold steady!



Look at late night Nancy.  I LOVE her.    Late night Nancy.  

Fantastic.  Not on the costumes, costumes, costumes.    On the getting everything in.

I bet that school is darn scared thinking about Becca not being there.    Ie. Becca and her mama!!!  

I can't wait to hear about Sound of Music.  I was JUST about to ask if I missed it somehow.  Can't wait to hear.  

As for the TR - too funny.  As you were on here with this post - I was on there talking about how you would be singing with me.  Funny.

HAVE FUN NANCY.  I bet the costumes are fabulous.  Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Look at late night Nancy.  I LOVE her.    Late night Nancy.



 Nancy is so tired that I'm punchy!  Hey.  At least I'm happy when I'm exhausted   <sigh> off to get abused by Erin


----------



## AKASnowWhite




----------



## lisaviolet

Nancy - hope you're having a spectacular weekend!!!  CAN. NOT. WAIT. TO. HEAR.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Lisa, it was amazing.  I can't wait to give you details (PLEASE!  if I forget, remind me to tell you about Leisl and her dress!)  Right now I'm exhausted.  Thanksgiving week is killer for me - *only* about 70 pies today.  Tomorrow, I think it's 118   So, so very happy that my mom is making cheesecake for Thanksgiving


----------



## lisaviolet

AKASnowWhite said:


> Lisa, it was amazing.  I can't wait to give you details (PLEASE!  if I forget, remind me to tell you about Leisl and her dress!)  Right now I'm exhausted.  Thanksgiving week is killer for me - *only* about 70 pies today.  Tomorrow, I think it's 118   So, so very happy that my mom is making cheesecake for Thanksgiving



So am I.    Pies aren't me.  But cheescake.  

Can't wait to hear Nancy.  

Hang in there my exhausted friend.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

118 pie Nancy 

Lisa I Love your pic on your  TR, (I think I may have said that already)

I am not running yet, still in PT which I love, hoping for hte OK to run on Turkey day, we are going to have great weather here, I don't have a race, just hoping for a 3 mile run. 

I did get a gymboss, thinking if I have a pattern to my run walk I will not get hurt again.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Sorry I've been slacking on checking in!  I've been sick (yes, again) and finally getting better.  I can not think of a year in my entire life that I have been sick or physically weakened like this year?  No idea what my deal is, but it seems like once I recover from one thing, something else happens.  

I need to read back and try to catch up on what's going on with everyone!


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Happy Thanksgiving!!

I hope you all have a wonderful day!

Nancy - 118 pies??? 

Lisa - I don't think I answered you about the 'list'. Its our list of celebrities who we could.........you know.......without the other one being angry 

Everyone - Hi


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyGalUK said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> Nancy - 118 pies???
> 
> Lisa - I don't think I answered you about the 'list'. Its our list of celebrities who we could.........you know.......without the other one being angry
> 
> Everyone - Hi



Yes!

*Happy Thanksgiving to you all!*

Except my little Mother Country Kelly!

MCK!  

I know what a list is!  

I was being way nosy.  I want to hear the list.  

OH JO!!!!!  You're reading my TR and not interacting with me.  JO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 to everyone.  Please send your leftovers north of the border.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Lisa, I can't believe I totally had a brainfart and was wishing you Happy Thanksgiving as well on FB!  

Ran 2 miles Wednesday and about hacked up a lung, I'm ready to feel healthy again.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

lisaviolet said:


> I know what a list is!
> 
> I was being way nosy.  I want to hear the list.



Oh, duh! I'm not the brightest spark sometimes! 

Hmm, who's on my list - it does change often 

The Buble
Kiefer Sutherland (as Jack Bauer )
Bradley Cooper
Jay-Z (Because he's so cool. And it works out well because Beyonce is on DH's list!)
Take That (The english 'man-band'. And despite what DH says, the entire group counts as one entry on the list )
Matthew Gray Gubler (Only when he is in criminal minds, and only since he had his hair cut!)

That is todays list 

Aren't you glad you asked


----------



## lisaviolet

Kelly - so much to say.    But not at 4 am.    I would probaly get thrown off the disboards.   Soon.  

Karen - it was cute.  Even my American niece said that.    So you were not alone.  

What a day.  Took my mom Christmas shopping.  Don't want to go on.  But it's just one of those heartbreaking days.  Just venting.  Before her open heart surgery - I could see *her* at times.  Now she's not there - I can't find parts of my own mom.  At all.  She's not out of it.  Just a brand new woman.  Actually a mischievious girl.  

And some days that's okay and I'm fine.  And some days - it's utterly unbearable.  Totally heartbreaking.  For me.  I'm sure she's okay for the most part.  Not 100 per cent but most of the time.  

But we're lucky.  Some are mean and cutting - that's where they go from the disease. As I know.  And many of us know.   She is so loving. - right now - at this stage.  Can be tough but in general good natured.    She hugged and kissed the takeout man tonight in a restaurant.  

No worries or feeling like you have to say something.  Just venting.  

Weird day.  Nathan has - probably - decided to go forward with a pancreatic transplant - soon.  Brings up some.  A lot.  

And I'm beginning to think the doctor took my metabolism with my kidney.    But my scar - the one lovely of white pale paper thin skin (heals the best).  My scar is nonsense (hardly can see it) I still haven't completed my final creatinine blood/urine.  

And my TR - oh my TR - just had to - or I simply  felt - I had to  defend my own personality tonight.  Who would have thought?  

Life is interesting, isn't it?  IT IS. 

Thanksgiving weekend.  Well although I'm not celebrating - I can tell you I'm so thankful for you all.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

have to go back and catch up  - for now I just want to say

HAPPY BIRTHDAY E!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Sorry I've been slacking on checking in!  I've been sick (yes, again) and finally getting better.  I can not think of a year in my entire life that I have been sick or physically weakened like this year?  No idea what my deal is, but it seems like once I recover from one thing, something else happens.
> 
> I need to read back and try to catch up on what's going on with everyone!



Karen, have you gone to the doc for this, evey time I check in you are sick again, that was me last year. I could not kick it. So this year I got the whole family flu shots for the first time. 

Lisa, I have not been back to your TR sorry, please forgive me. Your doc to my metabolisum to. ha ha ha 

I have been going to Physical Therapy for my hip, the pain is better but not yet 100%, I did run this morning 2 miles on the treadmill, it was ok, but I know I can't do major miles. So I called the doc back and not I am going to an Ortho guy on friday. I hope its a quick fix, the princess is coming fast.


----------



## lisaviolet

Okay here we go......




DisneyGalUK said:


> Oh, duh! I'm not the brightest spark sometimes!
> 
> Hmm, who's on my list - it does change often
> 
> The Buble  *No comment.  *
> 
> 
> Kiefer Sutherland (as Jack Bauer )*You are aware that you can fit him in your pocket, yes?   Even as Jack Bauer.  Or maybe you like it that you can fit him in your pocket.
> 
> 
> And what's with #1 and #2?  Kelly has a thing for Canadian little men?  Martin Short?   I would.  *
> 
> 
> Bradley Cooper  *All I think of is German Leprechaun when I see him - yes a new breed - GERMAN leprechaun.
> 
> I ADORED him in Alias though but much since.  Hysterical in the football scene in Wedding Crashers.  It was on the other night.  OMG. *
> 
> 
> Jay-Z (Because he's so cool. And it works out well because Beyonce is on DH's list!)  *The brackets make NO SENSE MCK.  You're aware of that, right?  What is this going to be a double date?  Agree on the choice though - definite je ne sais quoi.   *
> 
> 
> Take That (The english 'man-band'. And despite what DH says, the entire group counts as one entry on the list )  *Must google this.  *
> 
> 
> Matthew Gray Gubler (Only when he is in criminal minds, and only since he had his hair cut!)  *Must google this.  And it's funny that he has SUCH a distinguished name and then comes GUBLER.  *
> 
> That is todays list
> 
> Aren't you glad you asked



I AM glad I asked.  Totally - totally made my night. TOTALLY.   Do we get the shy humble's list (your real life list man)?  Or would he hate that?


----------



## lisaviolet

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Karen, have you gone to the doc for this, evey time I check in you are sick again, that was me last year. I could not kick it. So this year I got the whole family flu shots for the first time.
> 
> Lisa, I have not been back to your TR sorry, please forgive me. Your doc to my metabolisum to. ha ha ha
> 
> I have been going to Physical Therapy for my hip, the pain is better but not yet 100%, I did run this morning 2 miles on the treadmill, it was ok, but I know I can't do major miles. So I called the doc back and not I am going to an Ortho guy on friday. I hope its a quick fix, the princess is coming fast.



Jo, I don't care that you don't have time for my TR.   Really.   My point was you were there and didn't interact with moi!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hoping that you get out of pain/discomfort quickly.  I can only imagine how frustrating that must be.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Where is this TR you speak of Lisa?!?!?!?  

Jo, I haven't gone to a Dr. but I'm suspecting it has something to do with sun exposure b/c I didn't feel sick (had injuries and wart issues tho) over the summer but I did in the spring and now in the late fall.  I really just want to get back to running, it's driving me nuts to just sporadically run every now and then.  I hope you hip is nothing serious and that you can build up from the 2 miles.


----------



## lisaviolet

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Where is this TR you speak of Lisa?!?!?!?
> 
> Jo, I haven't gone to a Dr. but I'm suspecting it has something to do with sun exposure b/c I didn't feel sick (had injuries and wart issues tho) over the summer but I did in the spring and now in the late fall.  I really just want to get back to running, it's driving me nuts to just sporadically run every now and then.  I hope you hip is nothing serious and that you can build up from the 2 miles.



Karen - it's here 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2825744

Wow.  It MUST be driving you nuts!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Karen, could it be related to allergies?  My ex was sick all the time and finally went to an allergist, who said that his constant allergy (to dust, pollen, etc) were backing up his sinuses, thus providing a "ground" for other ickiness to grow. 

Once he went on a once-daily Allegra (or Claritin is another option), plus a Flonase-type thing, he got sick a LOT less often.  


Kelly, have you ever seen the British show Coupling?  It's a fav... anyhow, there's an ep where the one couple both have two TV personalities on their list (reporters?  Not being British, we didn't get the reference).   Anyhow, while they are in the middle of "relations", it cuts over to the two meeting at a vending machine and being all-of-a-sudden attracted to each other.  Funny as heck, and appropriate to your brackets.  


Life continues on here.  Recovering from the craziness that was November.  Back in training again starting today with a nice 4-miler with a friend.   I am still not sure if I am going to do the full in Feb yet, but I will try to at least get up past 20 before deciding.


----------



## lisaviolet

Well I'm glad I decided to budget in internet to return to this busy thread.  




HockeyKat said:


> Karen, could it be related to allergies?  My ex was sick all the time and finally went to an allergist, who said that his constant allergy (to dust, pollen, etc) were backing up his sinuses, thus providing a "ground" for other ickiness to grow.
> 
> Once he went on a once-daily Allegra (or Claritin is another option), plus a Flonase-type thing, he got sick a LOT less often.
> 
> 
> Kelly, have you ever seen the British show Coupling?  It's a fav... anyhow, there's an ep where the one couple both have two TV personalities on their list (reporters?  Not being British, we didn't get the reference).   Anyhow, while they are in the middle of "relations", it cuts over to the two meeting at a vending machine and being all-of-a-sudden attracted to each other.  Funny as heck, and *appropriate to your brackets.  *
> 
> Life continues on here.  Recovering from the craziness that was November.  Back in training again starting today with a nice 4-miler with a friend.   I am still not sure if I am going to do the full in Feb yet, but I will try to at least get up past 20 before deciding.



Appropriate to your brackets.   

Kat - wow.  Look at you.  A runner.  So proud of you.  Remember when you said/thought you would never ever run.  Wow.    Good for you!


----------



## Ronda93

Okay, I gotta come in on the brackets reference.  Every spring I fill out a bracket for the NCAA basketball tournament.  It starts with 64 and ends with one.  I don't know that I could come up with 64 entries for Kelly's bracket.  However I will introduce the idea at home.  I'll let you know of any common entries between me and DGF ; )

It's entirely possible you just meant the notes in parentheses, Kat.  If so, my list attempt will be much smaller.

I continue to train for THE marathon.  Fought off a cold a few weeks ago, but healthy otherwise.  Training is a little behind.  I'm hoping to arrive at the start healthy and a little undertrained.

Lisa, thought about you when the NBA settled.  Nice Christmas present!

Kat, I tried 1:1 on last week's long run.  That may save me!

Jo, build slowly.  

Ronda
Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

yikes!  Where did the time go?  Where have I been? 

I really need to catch y'all up on my life (yep.  All about me ).  But I have to take Becca to her voice lesson - then it's Zumba and Tap lessons tonight.  

Yes, I said Tap lessons.  

Yes, I also said I need to catch y'all up on my life


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda, you should be fine!  This isn't your first for sure, and that will help.  

I managed my longest run ever today, 21 miles in about 5:10.  Not burning up the pavement pace and I am sore now, but I am happy to have it done!  

Also, I passed the 500 mark and am at 520.55 miles on the year.  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Congrats on your run Kat!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Just saying "hi".  

Should be finished up on my TR next week and that will get me back here more.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Hi All, remember me???

Sorry I have been gone so long, just been crazy, and I can't get dis at work so its hard to keep up. 

Ronda, what full are you doing? Disney?

Kat, way to go on the miles, I am at 340 for the year. Sad I know.

Lisa, Hows things up north? 

Nancy, Tap???? your taking Tap??

Karen, I agree with Kat, get tested, you should not be sick so much. 

I got 8 miles in yesterday, I am glad to get a big number its been 3 months from the last time I had miles like that, My shin felt funny, but my hip was fine. 
Happy Hump Day,


----------



## AKASnowWhite

so, so much to catch up on!

Work has been crazy.  Good, but crazy.  Really cuts into my "me" time though 

Today I'm doing a short run - nothing like Ronda and her 20 miles.  No, an easy 3 for me.  Then it's Christmas Shopping Time   Shopping with the grinch.  Should be a *lovely* day


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Helloooooooooooooooo Anybody out there 
Ha I should talk, I have not posted in a while.

Hows is everyone?

Kat, how did you feel now awhile after your 21? Wow 21 is alot of miles!


Lisa, How is it to the North, Please don't send your cold here down here 

Karen, have you checked with your doc yet?

Nancy, Did you get your shopping done. ( I think I know the answer to that ) 

I have done 8 miles twice, 3 miles yesterday and my hip feels OK.
I am going to try 8-10 miles next and we will see.


Is everyone ready for Christmas. We are just about all set here.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I'm glad your hip is feeling ok!  We're about ready for Christmas here, I have a house full of family already, so I guess I better BE ready!

Haven't gone to a Dr. and probably won't...I don't have insurance.  Last time I went, we spend hundreds of dollars on tests and such to be told I have Fibromyalgia and that they really didn't know why or what caused it.  

So, I'm taking tons of supplements and trying to just deal right now.  My neck was really bad, but it's better and the arms are tolerable, so hopefully I can get back to running.  It's not helping me to eat stuff I shouldn't and I've gained weight. Blah...see why I don't post?!?! I open my mouth and then think I should have just kept it shut!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I have gained weight too.
Have you looked in the state for health care, a friend of ours on 1 income has state health insurance an shockingly it sounds pretty good.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi my name is Liz.


I'm not aure if you remember me, but I strangely found my way back here today....


I think I need a 2012 goal of posting once a day!


----------



## lisaviolet

Question - 

I've always hated the name of this thread. I've never been searching for my body.    And have always wanted something more ___________.  And I would like a change for the new year.  But that's only me.  

I know some might have some emotional attachment to it and don't want it touched - which I would understand - so thoughts?

Maybe something with your Goddess running name?  Even though I don't run.  

Obviously still volume 11 for the next - even if this is becoming like a drop-in space.  

Okay - have to run.....


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Hi all  Remember me?

I'm recommitting too.  Liz, I like your goal of daily posting.  I need to keep myself accountable.

Lisa - yeah.  I'm with you.  I think a new thread for a new year is something we could all embrace!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Kelly....are you out there?  I'm thinking of you right now  I just rejoined Weight Watchers today. Even though I joined this afternoon, I went and tracked my food for all day today.  Remember that block-buster point day you had?  Yeah.  I'm approaching that.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

Hi, my name is Kelly and i'm still alive! 



SeptemberGirl said:


> Hi my name is Liz.
> 
> 
> I'm not aure if you remember me, but I strangely found my way back here today....
> 
> 
> I think I need a 2012 goal of posting once a day!



So with you Liz!



lisaviolet said:


> Question -
> 
> I've always hated the name of this thread. I've never been searching for my body.    And have always wanted something more ___________.  And I would like a change for the new year.  But that's only me.
> 
> I know some might have some emotional attachment to it and don't want it touched - which I would understand - so thoughts?
> 
> Maybe something with your Goddess running name?  Even though I don't run.
> 
> Obviously still volume 11 for the next - even if this is becoming like a drop-in space.
> 
> Okay - have to run.....



Lisa!! Yes, I'm with you for a change of name.
Come back soon - I'm up to date with Grey's Anatomy (I think!)



AKASnowWhite said:


> Kelly....are you out there?  I'm thinking of you right now  I just rejoined Weight Watchers today. Even though I joined this afternoon, I went and tracked my food for all day today.  Remember that block-buster point day you had?  Yeah.  I'm approaching that.



Ah the day of 55.5 points - good times 

I hope everyone is well, that you all had a fabulous Christmas and are ready to rock 2012!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I am in, new thread for 2012
I am in for posting goals too, BUT I can't get dis at work, I had FB for a few weeks but I think the blocked it again last night 

I would be in for 60 points today, I had coke, fudge, chips, and a cookie, oh a hot dog to !


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hello ladies!


YES. New thread, new name for 2012  What shall we call it???  Who wants to start it? Kelly?  Lisa?  Jo?

How about....

TEAM GODDESS

That's what we are - Team Goddess.  One step at a time!

Then the next one can be something about 2!  

We should start it tomorrow!!!!  Who's in?????


----------



## DisneyGalUK

I'm in!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Not home.  No tech.  Only on to put in BL's starting weight  for the  WISH Biggest Loser program.  

So someone do it -  the thread - please.  And thank you.  

Liz - good.  I had Bling on the Goddess.    That play on words because you all LOVE your bling.    But that sounds a tad druink.  

But Team Goddess sounds good. 

Happy New Year to you all!  Much love.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I'm late but IN!!  I actually just had to search for this thread?  Couldn't find it in my subs???   Ran today to start the year off, not a lot, but baby steps!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Oh and you Goddess' have to tell me...is there some strange taboo about asking about ticket prices/room discounts for the Princess?!?!?   I've asked a few times on different Princess threads, trying to get an idea of what I will need to save, ticket prices, room discounts, and whether my BFF that is coming with me (sharing a room) will be able to get those same things through me?  No one answers.  I just get completely ignored, I'm starting to get a complex about it!


----------



## HockeyKat

I don't think there is a taboo?  Are you in the right Princess thread?  

I am not sure what the discount is, as I have an AP and generally the AP room discounts are pretty good.  

I think a few here have bought Princess-discounted room and park tickets, though, so once everyone checks in you should get an answer.


----------



## HockeyKat

Oh, and btw?  Hi.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

HockeyKat said:


> I don't think there is a taboo?  Are you in the right Princess thread?
> 
> I am not sure what the discount is, as I have an AP and generally the AP room discounts are pretty good.
> 
> I think a few here have bought Princess-discounted room and park tickets, though, so once everyone checks in you should get an answer.



Ok, thanks Kat!  Well, the first couple times I asked were last year and I didn't ask again after no one answered!  Then I asked today on the Princess thread and people keep talking but no one responded!  I guess I'm just paranoid!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

HockeyKat said:


> Oh, and btw?  Hi.





Oh and has anyone seen my ticker lately?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I'm all in for a new thread too.

New year, new focus.  I'm really ready right now.  

I rejoined WW (which I think I said already ), I'm doing well with PT and the arthritis is under control at the moment.  My training for the Princess is under way and progressing well.  AND, I'm ready and willing to be SELFISH!  That's right, I'm going to put ME and my needs first for a while.  It's really a good time of year for me to do this, as my job shifts from almost full-time to barely part-time in the months of January and February.  And I haven't yet started costuming for the spring play, so - now is the time!

I had a conversation with Erin a week or so ago.  She knows how unhappy I've been about things lately.  I've put on 15 pounds in the last year, all while exercising.   Obviously I've been consuming just a *few* more calories than I should   Anyway, I was lamenting about weight gain, and workouts, and clothes that are too tight, and the hard work it's going to take to lose the weight, etc, etc, etc.  And she said "listen.  You can either be miserable for the next few months while you work your a$$ off and get this weight off, or you can be miserable for the rest of your life because you hate how you feel carrying this extra weight".

Oh. well then.  I chose short-term misery 

And OMG she has set up a plan for me that is killer.  Today I ran 7 miles (per my Princess training schedule) then did leg work (per Erin's beastly schedule), followed by my PT stretching and exercises.  

So that's me in a nutshell.  Loads more in my life, but I don't want to totally bore you all


----------



## AKASnowWhite

gah!  Dang thing ate my post!  Karen, I had info for you   I'll get back to it later


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> gah!  Dang thing ate my post!  Karen, I had info for you   I'll get back to it later



It's a conspiracy to keep me in the dark!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

sorry Karen, quick recap of a post the dang DIS server ate:

basic accomodation info is available on the Princess website:
http://espnwwos.disney.go.com/events/rundisney/princess-half-marathon/index?page=resort-packages

Tickets - definitely discounted.  The site for purchasing them is password protected, so that only those who sign up can get access to the site.  Obviously Disney doesn't want everybody buying discounted tickets if they aren't participating in the event!  But.  Last year I got a 5 day hopper (no water park options for me) for under $250.  Prices will vary depending on how many days you want your ticket for.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Karen, I just sent you a PM


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Got it!  I sent one back!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

*Kelly *are you up for starting the new thread?  I can't wait for it!!!

I would REALLY love to do the bios again - I think they were awesome!!!  I can cut an paste some stuff and PM it to our thread starter!

Also, this is my thread anniversary.  Yes!  FOUR YEARS!   I am looking for the link to the first thread and my first post now!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Here is my first post in the WISH boards!



SeptemberGirl said:


> Hi!  Joining in!
> 
> I'm in (freezing cold today) NJ, working on losing 58 lbs in 2008!  I've lost 24 already, since Oct. - on WW, which I love - and I am heading to WDW this Friday night. I'm thrilled and terrified - I have never NOT eaten my way through the World.  But my BFF and travel companion assures me four days at Disney is not going to put back the weight it took me a minimum of four years to put on.
> 
> Heh.  We'll see.  So.  Tupperware?




THANK you ladies for your support and friendship - this thread has meant the WORLD to me.  Truly.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hi Goddesses!

Yes, I am back and back with a vengeance!  Consider yourselves warned!   

I am declaring thread bankruptcy--sorry!  Fortunately, I've been able to keep up with most of you via FB, so I am not totally out of the loop!

But just in case things got out of hand while I was away...the ban on the dancing banana is STILL on!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

lisaviolet said:


> Not home.  No tech.  Only on to put in BL's starting weight  for the  WISH Biggest Loser program.
> 
> So someone do it -  the thread - please.  And thank you.
> 
> Liz - good.  I had Bling on the Goddess.    That play on words because you all LOVE your bling.    But that sounds a tad druink.
> 
> But Team Goddess sounds good.
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!  Much love.




Hey Babe!  Oh how I miss thee!  My fault, totally.  But I am back.  Promise.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

3DisneyKids said:


> Hi Goddesses!
> 
> Yes, I am back and back with a vengeance!  Consider yourselves warned!
> 
> I am declaring thread bankruptcy--sorry!  Fortunately, I've been able to keep up with most of you via FB, so I am not totally out of the loop!
> 
> But just in case things got out of hand while I was away...the ban on the dancing banana is STILL on!



Wait, we can't post this?  IMAGE HAS BEEN BLOCKED DUE TO DECENCY CODE


----------



## 3DisneyKids

SeptemberGirl said:


> Wait, we can't post this?  IMAGE HAS BEEN BLOCKED DUE TO DECENCY CODE



HI LAR IOUS!  Totally obscene!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

What if he were a dancing broccoli, would that make a difference?


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Wait, we can't post this?  IMAGE HAS BEEN BLOCKED DUE TO DECENCY CODE





*Good morning Goddesses!  Life is slowly returning to normal here.  "Normal".  Sure.  Whatever *that* means  

I'm so glad to have the holidays behind me.  Labour Day (hah.  For our international friends ) thru Christmas is just beyond insane for me.  I really don't do well with the frenzied, unpredictable pace.  Not at all.  I need me some structure and stability for a while.

WW seems to be going well.  Although you know me- I'm a daily scale hopper.  I'm not seeing quite the downward movement that I was hoping for.  Yes, I know, it's only been a few days   What can I say!??!?  I'm an impatient person *


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Good morning Goddesses!  Life is slowly returning to normal here.  "Normal".  Sure.  Whatever *that* means
> 
> I'm so glad to have the holidays behind me.  Labour Day (hah.  For our international friends ) thru Christmas is just beyond insane for me.  I really don't do well with the frenzied, unpredictable pace.  Not at all.  I need me some structure and stability for a while.
> 
> WW seems to be going well.  Although you know me- I'm a daily scale hopper.  I'm not seeing quite the downward movement that I was hoping for.  Yes, I know, it's only been a few days   What can I say!??!?  I'm an impatient person *



Yep!  I'm actively trying to curb my daily hopping b/c it discourages me when I don't lose a pound a day!  

SO ready for things to return to "normal" as well.  I'm taking my SIL in to the airport today and then things will slow down until the trip!  I'm looking forward to a little more time b/c I have no idea what/how/when I'm packing!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi Ladies,

I scale hopped this morning.  It was so depressing I cried on the way to work.  I am feeling real discouragment and sadness over that.  I feel like I will never lose the weight and that I will never be ready for the Princess.

On another note, I am wishing you all a GOOD day!!!!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Aw Liz, I'm sorry, I know how crappy that feels.  I hope your day gets better from here on out!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Aw Liz, I'm sorry, I know how crappy that feels.  I hope your day gets better from here on out!



Thank you.  It feels stupid to admit that.  It's a dumb thing to cry about, right?  But I am feeling like a failure today - oh yes perfectionism!  It's just a bunch of stupid things.  And work is all changes, training two new people this week, my favorite coworker leaving today.  I'm just SAD.  And I feel like I am behind.  I have to suck it up and change that inner CD!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

It's so ok to be sad!  Sometimes it is just cathartic to cry it out.  So do that...cry it out and then move on.  

Our lovely warm weather from the week-end is gone and now it is COLD and I don't want to run out there!  But I will, I will....


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Thank you.  It feels stupid to admit that.  It's a dumb thing to cry about, right?  But I am feeling like a failure today - oh yes perfectionism!  It's just a bunch of stupid things.  And work is all changes, training two new people this week, my favorite coworker leaving today.  I'm just SAD.  And I feel like I am behind.  I have to suck it up and change that inner CD!



* I so get that.  When things just aren't going the way they should and life is overwhelming and you just want it to be easy and happy and wonderful?  Yep.  That's been my last 6 months.  Again, nothing super tragic in my life just a whole lotta little things that really start to take their toll.

I agree with E.  Cry it out so you can move forward.  The Serenity Prayer has been in my head a whole lot this fall.* 




3DisneyKids said:


> Our lovely warm weather from the week-end is gone and now it is COLD and I don't want to run out there!  But I will, I will....



*Cold here too!  I stayed in the gym.  Seth however, ran outside.   He had a few explatives to describe the wind 

Today was a non-run day for me, although the red-headed demon-child, errr, I mean Erin  is by no means allowing me "time off".  I keep reminding myself why I'm doing this.  She keeps reminding me that I complained to the wrong person *


----------



## Ronda93

Hey ladies!  Lots to report and lots to look forward to.  Yes, change the name, but keep the volume numbers.  Those are cool!

DGFs mom had surgery last week to repair a bowel blockage.  She'd had a hernia for years, and the bowel was blocked there.  Luckily they didn't have to resection the bowel, just repair the ab wall muscle.  Still a long recovery ahead.  Operation was Thursday.  She moved from ICU to regular bed Sunday.  Likely will spend another week in the hospital and then head for rehab.  Sue went over Thursday.  I followed Friday on the train.  We returned home Sunday with her mom's dog, Gus.  He and Stretch have been negotiating which one gets to sit on Sue's right.  Apparently it's a better spot ; )

I am down to the last few runs and sleeps before my first marathon - track me - bib 6902.  Everything feels okay.  I am travelig with our friend Robin.  She grew up in central FL and saw a LOT of WDW as a kid.  She returned once in 2000, but hasn't been back since.  I get to show her AK and DHS!  Her DGF is like mine about Disney... "eh".  This is perfect!

Since I'm sitting on an AP I am considering the Princess.  Who's going?  Does it sell out?  When does it sell out?  Could I share a room with someone?

Okay, that's it.  

Ronda


----------



## DisneyGalUK

SeptemberGirl said:


> *Kelly *are you up for starting the new thread?  I can't wait for it!!!
> 
> I would REALLY love to do the bios again - I think they were awesome!!!  I can cut an paste some stuff and PM it to our thread starter!
> 
> Also, this is my thread anniversary.  Yes!  FOUR YEARS!   I am looking for the link to the first thread and my first post now!



I'll start it - I warn you though, I'm not very 'wordy' 
When do I need to start it?  If you could cut and paste some bio stuff that would be great!

Crying - I have been feeling the same lately - nothing major, just..stuff in general! Someone broke my absolute favourite cup in the world at work today, it almost sent me over the edge 

So excited to see everyone back!


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Ronda, so sorry about DGF mom 

Good Luck on the full!!! 


Sorry not staying to long, I have just spent 2 hours on the computer doing my shutterfly and I think my DH is going to kill me if I don't rejoin the faimly NOW. 
Good Night Ladies.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

RONDA!  So excited for you and your first full!  I will definitely be cheering you on!  Good luck to Sue's mom as she recovers.

Kelly--I have the bios somewhere and will post them here so that you can then copy/paste them into the first post of the new thread.  We might need to update them...not sure.

I agree with Ronda...let's keep the volume number!  It says a lot!  Like, wow, we've been together for FOUR years!  BTW, today is actually my 4 year thread anniversary!  Thanks, Goddesses!


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda, SO excited for you!!!  You will have a blast.  

Princess.  It does sell out, usually around the middle of January.  It's at 82% full right now.  I booked my flight today and am registered.  

Glad that the surgery went well!  I know about the spot battles, that's for sure.  Our two cats definitely "negotiate" as to who gets what spot!  


Kelly, I am not much help on the thread starting.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Watching the new season of Biggest Loser.  Can I just say how much I adore Dolvet?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ooooh...didn't know the new season started.  Must tune in.  ADORE Dolvet.

Kelly--can't find the bios!  Still looking...


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Gah!  The news is broadcasting about the Iowa Caucus!  We're going to miss the elimination.  waaaaaahhh


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Ronda!  Good luck on the full!  Where can we track you at?  The site?


----------



## amykab

I'm coming back too!  I need my goddess girls for accountability! I'm doing ok tracking via WW but need a nice kick in the a$$ for training. I have been lazy since my half at the end of November! 

I am hoping to lose 8-10 lbs by the princess. It is not goal weight but a reasonable weight for my height and for clothes fitting how I like them to.

I work a hybrid evening/night shift so you may see me post at 230am !


----------



## Ronda93

YES!  Track me here
http://www.xacte.com/templates/disney/marathon/

Ronda


----------



## SeptemberGirl

DisneyGalUK said:


> I'll start it - I warn you though, I'm not very 'wordy'
> When do I need to start it?  If you could cut and paste some bio stuff that would be great!
> 
> Crying - I have been feeling the same lately - nothing major, just..stuff in general! Someone broke my absolute favourite cup in the world at work today, it almost sent me over the edge
> 
> So excited to see everyone back!



Kelly - just start a new thread and we will post and leave a space for the bios.  Like, Erika or I can post first and add the bios!

Ladies, find a bio you like - I like mine from vol 2 of the thread.  They are usually the second or third post in the threads.  Just check your subscribed threads list and find one of yours.  You can PM it to me.



Ronda93 said:


> Hey ladies!  Lots to report and lots to look forward to.  Yes, change the name, but keep the volume numbers.  Those are cool!
> 
> DGFs mom had surgery last week to repair a bowel blockage.  She'd had a hernia for years, and the bowel was blocked there.  Luckily they didn't have to resection the bowel, just repair the ab wall muscle.  Still a long recovery ahead.  Operation was Thursday.  She moved from ICU to regular bed Sunday.  Likely will spend another week in the hospital and then head for rehab.  Sue went over Thursday.  I followed Friday on the train.  We returned home Sunday with her mom's dog, Gus.  He and Stretch have been negotiating which one gets to sit on Sue's right.  Apparently it's a better spot ; )
> 
> I am down to the last few runs and sleeps before my first marathon - track me - bib 6902.  Everything feels okay.  I am travelig with our friend Robin.  She grew up in central FL and saw a LOT of WDW as a kid.  She returned once in 2000, but hasn't been back since.  I get to show her AK and DHS!  Her DGF is like mine about Disney... "eh".  This is perfect!
> 
> Since I'm sitting on an AP I am considering the Princess.  Who's going?  Does it sell out?  When does it sell out?  Could I share a room with someone?
> 
> Okay, that's it.
> 
> Ronda



LOVE keeping the volume #s!  So it will be Team Goddess - Vol 11?

I am glad to hear Sue's mom is doing well, considering.  Also, I love how you have this dog sitting house, where everyone plays together.  It's so cozy sounding.  I want to come play with the dogs!

YAY on the fewer sleeps!!!  SO exciting.  Are you just amazed with yourself and so proud?  Marathon runner!!!!    That's really neat to travel with a friend - I have been to WDW with my BFF and those trips have been great.  So different from spouses or anyone else, really.

Nancy will give you all the Princess details - we try not to have them on the thread.  That's mostly because of me, I have a slight crazy who might be lurking!  You never know!


So, two days on WW so far.  I am not totally hating life.   I did realize, after my months of wondering and whining, that the only way for me to get in exercise is to wake up at 5am.  That's it.  It's that or nothing.  After work/school is filled with my child and her activities and making dinner.  Night is a possibility, but 8pm is late for me to leave the house!  So 9pm bedtime and 5am wake up and trying to squeeze in more than a mile, since the hubs has to leave for work super early.  But a mile or two is better than nothing, right?


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

I don't have a bio, did you guys just write up a basic info about yourself kind of thing?


----------



## Ronda93

There are several bios at the start of this thread.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2368903

Check it out.  I can't believe I got in on the end of volume 4.

Ronda


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Happy Hump Day

Liz, I just sent you my bio. I have to say I am tearing up a bit reading my fist bio post, I am so not that person anymore. Thanks to all of you. 
Wow, to read what my goals were and now look at me!!!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> So, two days on WW so far.  I am not totally hating life.   I did realize, after my months of wondering and whining, that the only way for me to get in exercise is to wake up at 5am.  That's it.  It's that or nothing.  After work/school is filled with my child and her activities and making dinner.  Night is a possibility, but 8pm is late for me to leave the house!  So 9pm bedtime and 5am wake up and trying to squeeze in more than a mile, since the hubs has to leave for work super early.  But a mile or two is better than nothing, right?



First - WW.  I've been doing the new Points Plus since Thursday. Well, technically I signed up Thursday mid-day, so that doesn't count.  Then there was NYE, and my family Christmas party Sunday.  So, really I guess Friday, Monday, Tuesday, and today makes day #4.  It's a little different from 15 years ago.  The point values & calculation methods are different.  And I SWEAR I get too many points.  I'm doing WW on-line but I'm tempted to go to a center or find a local meeting to make sure I'm really supposed to get the points that the website says I get. 

And Second.  YES!  I think any miles are better than no miles when it comes to getting exercise in!



cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Happy Hump Day
> 
> Liz, I just sent you my bio. I have to say I am tearing up a bit reading my fist bio post, I am so not that person anymore. Thanks to all of you.
> Wow, to read what my goals were and now look at me!!!



I can't wait to see these bios!  Gotta go find mine!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*My first ever post, from Volume 1:*


Well, I did something today that I've never done before. I found this thread and I read every page - every post, every word! 

I laughed (a lot), I cried (well, almost...) and mostly I feel like I found some kindred spirits.  

Ok - enough of the sappy, "your freakin' me out, stalker" stuff!  I'd love to be part of your family if you have room for one more...I bring with me an irreverant view of life, the ability to laugh at - oh I mean with - other people (and louder at myself)  , a desire to shed a few unwanted pounds, and my fair share of excess baggage. 



*Now to look up bios *


----------



## HockeyKat

Ronda93 said:


> There are several bios at the start of this thread.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2368903
> 
> Check it out.  I can't believe I got in on the end of volume 4.
> 
> Ronda



Wow, that's both cool and depressing.  2 years ago, and I am pretty much at the same place as then, from a weight perspective.   Worrying about getting swept at the Princess, which I suppose this year I am worrying about even getting to run it.  

About 8 lbs more, actually, but I am hopeful that a good bit of that is water weight as a 16 lb weight gain in 3 weeks seems a bit excessive.  I guess I did eat my weight in junk after all!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

how cool is that Nancy!!! 

and good to know I'm not the only one that worried about being a stalker!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Official weigh-in is tomorrow morning   I really want to see a HUGE weight loss.  Like all of it in one week   Honestly - I feel better already, so that's a great first step.  I'm not going to lie - a loss would be super terrific though.

Headed to bed.  Morning comes too quickly for me!

P.S. - Ronda - I sent you a PM earlier


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Official weigh in results: down 1.2 lbs   Not a huge loss, but a loss.  And considering I was really only on-plan fully for 4 days I think it's a WIN!

Now -to focus on getting just a *bit* more water


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Congrats!  A loss is a loss! 

No loss for me this morning, but we are getting a freak warm day and hitting 60, so I'm headed to the park for homeschool playgroup and getting some sun!  I may even run but I was going to wait and run with Dallas tomorrow morning.  Thanks for the reminder on water, I need to up my intake as well.  

Ronda, just 3 more days!!


----------



## lisaviolet

lisaviolet said:


> Question -
> 
> I've always hated the name of this thread. I've never been searching for my body.    And have always wanted something more ___________.  And I would like a change for the new year.  But that's only me.
> 
> I know some might have some emotional attachment to it and don't want it touched - which I would understand - so thoughts?
> 
> Maybe something with your Goddess running name?  Even though I don't run.
> 
> *Obviously still volume 11 for the next* - even if this is becoming like a drop-in space.
> 
> Okay - have to run.....



Hello?  

But continue on agreeing with Ronda when I already said to keep the volume numbers.   


Yes the New Year has brought on a very bitter Lisa.    And I like her.   

And speaking of Ronda - can't not wait for the race.    Good for you. I'm truly amazed - from my couch.  

Okay - got to go.  I'm away.  In Virginia - got a week given to me.    So no money spent.    Yeah because I have none.  YET!!!!!!!!!

Never do tech away but had to get on to give in my BL weight and now I must write the CUTIE!

So on that note.  I left facebook.  Not sure if forever.  No big story.  I was hardly ever on but when I was - well I found that I was only enjoying it about 30% of the time.  Other times saw way too much bullsh!t and insensitivity.  So taking a break.  I know many love it.  It's me.  

I thought announcing it when I did it would be dramatic.  But I made the wrong choice.   

Super happy to have a new thread.  Have so much to say. Like that's a shock.   But I have to get off.  I'm going against  my technology morals.   ;

Oh and my four years is not until August but I looked up my first post.  Totally shy and insecure.    LOVE IT!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Oh and down 3.5 for my first - not full - week of BL.  

Did nada differently except water.  So water people.  Despite studies saying it means nothing - IT DOES.  

I have been a MAJOR water drinker my entire life.  In fact, I imbibe little other than that.  And I'm sure that's why I had a BIONIC kidney.  Oh how I loved Jaime Sommers.    Didn't you LOVE her?  

Anyway, since the operation I've been drinking nada.    How insane is that?    And bratty.  And I think I'll add warped.   

And I still haven't done my six month creatinine check.    And I'm at eleven months.    I think I'm bit scared. Which is stupid.   Because theere's bubbles in my urine and was high at three months and they hid it from me for some unknown reason. I'm sure everything is a- okay but they give you no info to understand.  And I have to understand everything and the web is no help since US numbers are completely different.    I'm being a baby just ignore me. 

Anyway loving Virginia as always.  

Love to all.  Kelly - Grey's starts up tonight after five week hiatus so we might be on level if you get no break.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

SeptemberGirl said:


> Kelly - just start a new thread and we will post and leave a space for the bios.  Like, Erika or I can post first and add the bios!
> 
> Ladies, find a bio you like - I like mine from vol 2 of the thread.  They are usually the second or third post in the threads.  Just check your subscribed threads list and find one of yours.  You can PM it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE keeping the volume #s!  So it will be Team Goddess - Vol 11?



Excellent! I'm going to have a look at my bio, think about what I want to say and start the new thread tomorrow or Saturday - that should be fine I think?



lisaviolet said:


> Kelly - Grey's starts up tonight after five week hiatus so we might be on level if you get no break.



Boooo, I will be behind again! The break has only just started here, I don't know how long it will be off air for 

Ronda - Beyond excited for your marathon! 

Hope you are all having a great day


----------



## poppinspal

I just wanted to stop in and say a very belated Happy Holidays to everyone. I hope everyone survived and enjoyed themselves. 

I have been struggling mentally since fall. I also suffered a very bad ankle sprain right after Thanksgiving and I'm only now starting to walk without pain and the swelling is still there and I've struggled with some depression because of it.  Finally starting to deal with it. 

Hope you are all gearing up and excited for the Princess!


----------



## Ronda93

Lisa, I should have given you credit for the volume numbers.  They mean a lot.  Speaking of meaning... bubbles?  Do tell.

Getting really close now.  Checked in for the flight.  Hit the hotel and head for Illuminations tomorrow night.  If we're still awake, maybe to DHS for ToT and RnRC - EMH evening!  

Hey Meg!  Dang it on the ankle and depression.  There's a lot of endorphins in exercise.  Hope you can tap them soon.  

Doing laundry, going to Home Depot to pick up some Alien Green Mickey heads.  I'm sure there are other pressing needs I'll think up.

Ronda


----------



## AKASnowWhite

lisaviolet said:


> Yes the New Year has brought on a very bitter Lisa.    And I like her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So on that note.  I left facebook.



*I noticed  I wondered if maybe you entered the Witness Protection program or something   Or some underground spy plot 

I get it though.  FB definitely isn't "all that".  But I need it to keep up with my kids.  Well, that, and play Words with Friends.   OMG I'm addicted.*





lisaviolet said:


> Oh and down 3.5 for my first - not full - week of BL.
> 
> 
> 
> Did nada differently except water.  So water people.  Despite studies saying it means nothing - IT DOES.



*YES!  It really does.  And Erin keeps yelling at me about water.  I'm trying, really I am.  Ok, if I'm honest, I sorta am.  But I drink more now than I have been, which really isn't enough still. <sigh>  I just get tired of drinking.  Water, that is 

as for the test.  a) you are not being a baby and b) you have every right to understand what's going on.  Take the test. Then make them explain.  Sassy Lisa for the new year.  No. Not Sassy.  What did you call yourself?  bitter.  No, I like sassy better * 



poppinspal said:


> I just wanted to stop in and say a very belated Happy Holidays to everyone. I hope everyone survived and enjoyed themselves.



*Hi Meg!  So sorry about the sprain!  Those can take a good long time to heal, and it's frustrating to wait it out!

Um - how's the boy? *



Ronda93 said:


> Getting really close now.  Checked in for the flight.  Hit the hotel and head for Illuminations tomorrow night.  If we're still awake, maybe to DHS for ToT and RnRC - EMH evening!



*I'm so excited for you Ronda!   Are you all packed?  Double checked your list? *


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*hmmmm....this WW thing appears to be going well.  Today was my weigh-in day, so normally I would have considered today a bit of a freebie day.  I mean, I weighed in the morning, but my new week starts on Friday, so  Freebie, right?

Nope.  Today not only did I track everything (thus far) I still have 2 daily points left, PLUS all my activity points for today (8) PLUS I left 40+ weekly points untouched.  

I really truly FEEL so much better when I'm eating clean!*


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Lisa, I'm a FB lover but really b/c I kept my list small and mostly communicate with people I actually see IRL most of the time.  I don't accept old highschool acquaintance friend requests and try to keep it to people I really know and who know me (and can accept my antics!)   That helps a bit!  At least we have you here!  

As for water, you are completely right...I drank TONS of water today.  Now I did think that I needed some variety, so now I've moved on to wine.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Here is my first post to the group
Hello All, I was wondering if I may join your group. 
I am 34, Married 8 years, 2 DD's 5 &2 I work full time. 
I am about 40-50lbs over weight and just found out my triglisorides (sp?) are high. My father age 56 needs a 3x bypass Jan 4, 2010. I don't want that to be my furture. I want to do the princess 1/2 in 2011. I have always loved to run. But junk food,kids, work... has always come first. 
Today I started the Coolrunnings.com plan I felt very good after my first day on the treadmill. I have a treadmill and an eplitcal in my basement. So NO excuse. 


again, I would love it if you would let me join your group. I am learning.. the more people I have to answer to... the more I may really do this..

Thank

sMy name is Jo, My weight loss program... Yeah Right>> HA HA. I just started the coolrunnings.com couch to 5K. I thought I would start there and see what happens. 
Doc. says to cut out sugar and carbs.... What else is there to eat,,,, UGH!!!!
Have not yet cut out anything. Jan 1 in my goal to cut out pop and jun


----------



## HockeyKat

AKASnowWhite said:


> *hmmmm....this WW thing appears to be going well.  Today was my weigh-in day, so normally I would have considered today a bit of a freebie day.  I mean, I weighed in the morning, but my new week starts on Friday, so  Freebie, right?
> 
> Nope.  Today not only did I track everything (thus far) I still have 2 daily points left, PLUS all my activity points for today (8) PLUS I left 40+ weekly points untouched.
> 
> I really truly FEEL so much better when I'm eating clean!*



I am on day 2, and completely agree.  I feel SO much better eating this way!!

Water, I am okay with, at least when I am eating well.  I have a bottle on my desk that I keep refilling and usually down at least 64 oz a day.  


Today I decided to try a sports massage w/ trigger point therapy, and it seems to have really helped my leg.   

However, I have pretty much decided against doing the full marathon on Feb 12th.  I don't feel prepared enough, and honestly don't think it's a good idea to put that much impact on my legs at this weight.  

I may drop to the half for that weekend, or I may decide to just DNS.  The race entry is fully donated to breast cancer research, so I can just consider it a donation to a good cause and move on.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Liz, I just sent you my bio. I have to say I am tearing up a bit reading my fist bio post, I am so not that person anymore. Thanks to all of you.
> Wow, to read what my goals were and now look at me!!!



Jo, you have grown SO much!!!



AKASnowWhite said:


> First - WW.  I've been doing the new Points Plus since Thursday. Well, technically I signed up Thursday mid-day, so that doesn't count.  Then there was NYE, and my family Christmas party Sunday.  So, really I guess Friday, Monday, Tuesday, and today makes day #4.  It's a little different from 15 years ago.  The point values & calculation methods are different.  And I SWEAR I get too many points.  I'm doing WW on-line but I'm tempted to go to a center or find a local meeting to make sure I'm really supposed to get the points that the website says I get.
> 
> And Second.  YES!  I think any miles are better than no miles when it comes to getting exercise in!




It is different -all this carb and protein tracking!



AKASnowWhite said:


> *My first ever post, from Volume 1:*
> 
> 
> Well, I did something today that I've never done before. I found this thread and I read every page - every post, every word!
> 
> I laughed (a lot), I cried (well, almost...) and mostly I feel like I found some kindred spirits.
> 
> Ok - enough of the sappy, "your freakin' me out, stalker" stuff!  I'd love to be part of your family if you have room for one more...I bring with me an irreverant view of life, the ability to laugh at - oh I mean with - other people (and louder at myself)  , a desire to shed a few unwanted pounds, and my fair share of excess baggage.



Oh, Nancy, it's SO you!!!!



HockeyKat said:


> Wow, that's both cool and depressing.  2 years ago, and I am pretty much at the same place as then, from a weight perspective.   Worrying about getting swept at the Princess, which I suppose this year I am worrying about even getting to run it.
> 
> About 8 lbs more, actually, but I am hopeful that a good bit of that is water weight as a 16 lb weight gain in 3 weeks seems a bit excessive.  I guess I did eat my weight in junk after all!



it's okay...I am worse off weight wise, better off in other ways!  So are you.



AKASnowWhite said:


> Official weigh in results: down 1.2 lbs   Not a huge loss, but a loss.  And considering I was really only on-plan fully for 4 days I think it's a WIN!
> 
> Now -to focus on getting just a *bit* more water



That's a good loss!!!!



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Congrats!  A loss is a loss!
> 
> No loss for me this morning, but we are getting a freak warm day and hitting 60, so I'm headed to the park for homeschool playgroup and getting some sun!  I may even run but I was going to wait and run with Dallas tomorrow morning.  Thanks for the reminder on water, I need to up my intake as well.
> 
> Ronda, just 3 more days!!



That's so fab, to have good weather!  In January! I swear, you have the best weather.  



lisaviolet said:


> Hello?
> 
> But continue on agreeing with Ronda when I already said to keep the volume numbers.
> 
> 
> Yes the New Year has brought on a very bitter Lisa.    And I like her.
> 
> And speaking of Ronda - can't not wait for the race.    Good for you. I'm truly amazed - from my couch.
> 
> Okay - got to go.  I'm away.  In Virginia - got a week given to me.    So no money spent.    Yeah because I have none.  YET!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Never do tech away but had to get on to give in my BL weight and now I must write the CUTIE!
> 
> So on that note.  I left facebook.  Not sure if forever.  No big story.  I was hardly ever on but when I was - well I found that I was only enjoying it about 30% of the time.  Other times saw way too much bullsh!t and insensitivity.  So taking a break.  I know many love it.  It's me.
> 
> I thought announcing it when I did it would be dramatic.  But I made the wrong choice.
> 
> Super happy to have a new thread.  Have so much to say. Like that's a shock.   But I have to get off.  I'm going against  my technology morals.   ;
> 
> Oh and my four years is not until August but I looked up my first post.  Totally shy and insecure.    LOVE IT!!



Lisa, i am so sorry - you know I have thread ADHD.  I do not read for comprehension!!!!  

Sad on FB - I liked that I could see your photos and you mine.  But I get it.  There's a lot of ******** on there.  A lot of happy isn't my life grand  -I try to be positive but not annoying.

Where are you in VA?



lisaviolet said:


> Oh and down 3.5 for my first - not full - week of BL.
> 
> Did nada differently except water.  So water people.  Despite studies saying it means nothing - IT DOES.
> 
> I have been a MAJOR water drinker my entire life.  In fact, I imbibe little other than that.  And I'm sure that's why I had a BIONIC kidney.  Oh how I loved Jaime Sommers.    Didn't you LOVE her?
> 
> Anyway, since the operation I've been drinking nada.    How insane is that?    And bratty.  And I think I'll add warped.
> 
> And I still haven't done my six month creatinine check.    And I'm at eleven months.    I think I'm bit scared. Which is stupid.   Because theere's bubbles in my urine and was high at three months and they hid it from me for some unknown reason. I'm sure everything is a- okay but they give you no info to understand.  And I have to understand everything and the web is no help since US numbers are completely different.    I'm being a baby just ignore me.
> 
> Anyway loving Virginia as always.



For goodness sake's drink your water! 



DisneyGalUK said:


> Excellent! I'm going to have a look at my bio, think about what I want to say and start the new thread tomorrow or Saturday - that should be fine I think?
> 
> Hope you are all having a great day



Saturday sounds great!!!  Woo hoo!



poppinspal said:


> I just wanted to stop in and say a very belated Happy Holidays to everyone. I hope everyone survived and enjoyed themselves.
> 
> I have been struggling mentally since fall. I also suffered a very bad ankle sprain right after Thanksgiving and I'm only now starting to walk without pain and the swelling is still there and I've struggled with some depression because of it.  Finally starting to deal with it.
> 
> Hope you are all gearing up and excited for the Princess!



Oh, Meg that is so tough.  I so feel for you.  It's so hard when you get injured and have to sit out your sanity saving exercise!  How is work, family, the man?  



Ronda93 said:


> Lisa, I should have given you credit for the volume numbers.  They mean a lot.  Speaking of meaning... bubbles?  Do tell.
> 
> Getting really close now.  Checked in for the flight.  Hit the hotel and head for Illuminations tomorrow night.  If we're still awake, maybe to DHS for ToT and RnRC - EMH evening!
> 
> Hey Meg!  Dang it on the ankle and depression.  There's a lot of endorphins in exercise.  Hope you can tap them soon.
> 
> Doing laundry, going to Home Depot to pick up some Alien Green Mickey heads.  I'm sure there are other pressing needs I'll think up.
> 
> Ronda




SO exciting!!!!!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> *hmmmm....this WW thing appears to be going well.  Today was my weigh-in day, so normally I would have considered today a bit of a freebie day.  I mean, I weighed in the morning, but my new week starts on Friday, so  Freebie, right?
> 
> Nope.  Today not only did I track everything (thus far) I still have 2 daily points left, PLUS all my activity points for today (8) PLUS I left 40+ weekly points untouched.
> 
> I really truly FEEL so much better when I'm eating clean!*



Um, Nancy...today restarts your tracking.  So it's not a freebie!    the day you weigh in, all your weekly points reset!  So it's the start of a new week!.  Wednesday would be your last day.  My weigh in is Sunday.  So I weigh in Sunday and my whole new week starts that am.

You should always eat all your daily points! But leaving the extras untouched is fine!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

HockeyKat said:


> Today I decided to try a sports massage w/ trigger point therapy, and it seems to have really helped my leg.



*Glad you found some relief!   Now just stay injury-free, ok? *




SeptemberGirl said:


> It is different -all this carb and protein tracking!



*Right! It's taken a little getting used to for me, but I think I'm catching on!  

And really - I do think of today as being the last day of my week.  I signed up late in the day on Thursday, so Friday was my first official day.  Even though I used my Thursday weight when I joined.  Really, I just wanted a cheat day  but I didn't feel it necessary! *


----------



## SeptemberGirl

AKASnowWhite said:


> *Glad you found some relief!   Now just stay injury-free, ok? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Right! It's taken a little getting used to for me, but I think I'm catching on!
> 
> And really - I do think of today as being the last day of my week.  I signed up late in the day on Thursday, so Friday was my first official day.  Even though I used my Thursday weight when I joined.  Really, I just wanted a cheat day  but I didn't feel it necessary! *



Well, as long as you don't cheat day every Thursday!  But of course you will have food fest days!  Don't we all?  Even "on"?

I can't insta-point things anymore.  Remember when I could do that?  I was a fun party trick.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Well, as long as you don't cheat day every Thursday!  But of course you will have food fest days!  Don't we all?  Even "on"?
> 
> I can't insta-point things anymore.  Remember when I could do that?  I was a fun party trick.



well, the amazing thing is, I didn't even have the URGE to cheat! That was a most welcomed surprise for me.

I'm sure your "point radar" will return! You just need a little time to get familiar with the new system


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ronda93 said:


> There are several bios at the start of this thread.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2368903
> 
> Check it out.  I can't believe I got in on the end of volume 4.
> 
> Ronda



*YES!  I love my bio on that thread!  I'll use that one when the time comes.
*



AKASnowWhite said:


> Official weigh in results: down 1.2 lbs   Not a huge loss, but a loss.  And considering I was really only on-plan fully for 4 days I think it's a WIN!
> 
> Now -to focus on getting just a *bit* more water



*AWESOME on the loss, Nance!  WOOT!*



poppinspal said:


> I just wanted to stop in and say a very belated Happy Holidays to everyone. I hope everyone survived and enjoyed themselves.
> 
> I have been struggling mentally since fall. I also suffered a very bad ankle sprain right after Thanksgiving and I'm only now starting to walk without pain and the swelling is still there and I've struggled with some depression because of it.  Finally starting to deal with it.
> 
> Hope you are all gearing up and excited for the Princess!


*
Yikes!  Sorry about the sprain Meg, but I am glad to see you here!  So, ahem, Christmas....ring?  Just askin....

As for me, I ran 6.5 miles today and feel SO good to be running again!  This is the longest distance I have done in ages.  My plan is to increase one mile per week from now till the week before the Princess and then taper.  It should work out perfectly, though I am a bit nervous as adding a mile per week is more than recommended.  So I'll have to be super careful not to get an injured before the race.

7 weeks from today we all land in FL.  WOO HOO!  The Goddesses are coming!*


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Kat, I'm glad the massage therapy helped!  Hope it still feels better today too! 

Liz, we are just having freak warm weather.  It's supposed to cool back off, but I'm going to enjoy it as long as I can!  I'm loving 60 degrees with it's usually 20! 

I'm glad you gals are enjoying WW!  I sometimes wish I could do WW, but to be honest, I can't eat most foods, so I would just have to make my salad/fruit fit into the points, which I kind of already do.  

Goddesses, I pushed myself and ran farther than usual this morning!  Dallas & I went out running and I really wanted to get over that 2.5-3 mile hump I keep stopping at so we ran 3.68!  I know that's not a lot compared to what you gals run, but I feel really good about pushing past 3 miles! We were slower than usual, I guess from the talking, but the time passed so much faster with someone to run with!  No wonder people have running buddies!  DUH! I'm hoping we can do the 4 mile run in March in the town next to ours.  

Ok, enough about me.  sorry!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Karen--great job!  What was your pace?  What is your goal pace?  Never apologize for talking about yourself.  It what we DO here.  

LISA!  Hi.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Pace was 14:02. Too much talking!   My pace is usually around 12:30ish, so I guess adding the extra mile slowed me down? Well, and the talking!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hello Goddesses!

I had a busy morning and afternoon driving north to a specialty kids' store to buy Emily's communion dress.  It was like Say Yes to the Dress, kid style.  Unfortunately they never show the part where the bride gets measured for the custom gown, so Em was not prepared to have that happen and wanted the woo hoos and yays and not to sit still anymore.  

But we got it and it looks beautiful and it will be ready soon because we ordered it early!  

5 mile training for me - it's been months since I went that far!  Yikes!   I am thinking of heading off to a county park, one I have not been to, that has a 5 mile loop.  Just to mix it up.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Good Luck tomorrow Ronda!*


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Karen, how do you feel after that run, any pain?

Liz, I want every detail of the cummion process. We will be doing that next year. Send pic of dress. Did you get your 5 miles in? how did it feel?


GO RONDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Cheering for you Ronda!!!  

Jo, not much pain at all after my run!  Little soreness in the heels, but that's it!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

*Way to go Ronda!!!!!

I can't wait to hear all about the race! *


----------



## DisneyGalUK

WOOHOO RONDA!!!

I can't wait to hear all about it!

So sorry everyone - new thread tomorrow night!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

WOO HOO indeed!  Can't wait to hear a race report!!!


I did my 5 miles - talked to Jo at the end.   I am very very slow pace wise.  The county course was paved but hilly and windy - I think it helped to condition my feet and that the challenges were good, but I feel this week I need to focus on 2-3 miles and faster walking, no running sprints.  It's just a gut thing now.  Also, I need to go look at my shoes, socks, and what I am wearing and bringing to the race.  I like the lead time!

Karen, I am glad you went out without heel pain!

Jo, yay on a walk today!

Nancy - Zumba.  So I did the class last Wednesday.  Wow, I am white and wide.  I mean, I know I am hippy but man, I have never looked so wide as I did in that full length mirrored-n-on -four-walls-room. On the plus side, I am making peace with my behind.  At least it's not flat.  

Also, I realize I am a white girl, but I have always felt with the behind, passion for music and general coolness, I harbored an inner soul sister.  Yeah, not so much.  She was napping, apparently.    Also, note to others - you cannot wear running shoes to a dance based class.  I ended up taking my sneakers off and going barefoot, like the teacher.  I think I am going to try my Sketchers this week, and order some Zumba shoes online.  

I committed to once a week Zumba with my friend, and she will do yoga once a week with me!  Perfect!

Also, tracked all week and down 5lbs.  I'll take it!


----------



## poppinspal

Yay Ronda!! So happy for you!




SeptemberGirl said:


> Oh, Meg that is so tough.  I so feel for you.  It's so hard when you get injured and have to sit out your sanity saving exercise!  How is work, family, the man?



Work is great. They needed a teacher to open a new preschool classroom and they asked me to. I literally had to take an empty room and in about two weeks turn it into a usable room and start with 8 new kids. Last week was our first week and it was a challenge but a good one. Family is good... I'm an aunt and I'm loving it. My poor brother just had surgery on his acl. About five years ago he hurt the same knee, an illegal check in a hockey game damaged it again. Poor guy.

E- No engagement ring. I actually specifically told Brian that I would not like to get engaged over the holidays. Christmas is a big event in both our houses and I want our engagement to have it's own special day. But things are great with us. Brian was down here more as my sister's baby was born in November and I was in an air cast for most of December so I couldn't drive up there. 

Liz- I did Zumba classes for awhile till the studio near me moved. I love dancing but it took me awhile to get into the grove of the Zumba routines, once I did I loved it! Once you get the feel for the moves you'll be grooving along like master, I'm sure of it. 

I ran for the first time two days ago on the treadmill with an ankle brace. I felt as strong as I did before I got injured. Unfortunately the past two days I've feeling a little more pain so I think I might have to do one more week of the airdyne bike and hold off on running for another week. Its hard to know what I'm capable of doing but the airdyne bike is amazing and I'm so lucky my brother bought one. It's an amazing, amazing workout. I'm trying to stay positive now that I'm at least able to handle more during my workouts. I'm going to try to find some races to do this spring/summer including maybe a half or two to keep my motivation and remind me this is temporary. (You'd think having the Tough Mudder in May would be enough motivation right now but I'm actually rather scared of this race now that I have a "weak" ankle.)


----------



## lisaviolet

Lord my BL WISH thread is 37 pages in.   

I can not catch up here or there.  Have read though.

First, RONDA!!!!    Hope you're doing well.  Sitting here shaking my head because as you know - so not a runner.  So overwhelmingly in awe and speechless.  



Thanks everyone.    I will probably be back on facebook. No doubt.   Who said about small numbers and friends?  Jo.    Jo, I only accept friends.  I have friend requests sitting there that I don't feel close enough to accept.  So I'm annoyed with close friends and family.    Loved ones.    Ones I have to love but don't need to annoy me.   I only have - HAD - 50 contacts.   I will return - just need a break.  Which is weird because I was barely on.  RAMBLING.  

Will return - on the new thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm in a wonderful head space around weight.    Strangely wonderful.  And I don't mean an "I can do it" kind of feeling.  I mean a peaceful feeling which is much more valuable.    Let's all pray.  

Love to all.


----------



## lisaviolet

Kat!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My coimputer is jumping ahead when I choose an action.  For example - multi-quotes - if I push one it jumps to posting and I have to go back and forth and back and forth to get all the multis in.  When I edit it jumps to advanced.  Etc.

Any ideas on how I can fix it?  A month ago I thought it was the DIS - obviously it's nothing to do with this website.  So


----------



## lisaviolet

Liz - forgot to say congratulations on the weigh in.  So you're Sunday and Nancy is Friday?  Thursday?  I'm tired.  I'm sure it's clear Nancy.    I'm Friday on BL.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

Lisa, yay for being in a good head space, I wish I was. So I know what it means to be there.


Liz, Wow. Way to go on the loss!!!

Meg we have the warrior dash here in June, I am scared of it to, I have not registered but I want to. 

2.5 miles walked, still having pain behind my rt knee.
Will the injuries ever end.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

SeptemberGirl said:


> Also, I realize I am a white girl, but I have always felt with the behind, passion for music and general coolness, I harbored an inner soul sister.  Yeah, not so much.  She was napping, apparently.    Also, note to others - you cannot wear running shoes to a dance based class.  I ended up taking my sneakers off and going barefoot, like the teacher.  I think I am going to try my Sketchers this week, and order some Zumba shoes online.




* Napping   At least you HAVE an inner soul sista!  I'm, well, rhythmically challenged  And you are so right about the shoes.  If we stick with it, I may end up buying shoes, but for now Becca & I are sock people.

Awesome job on the tracking, exercise and resulting loss!  * 



poppinspal said:


> I'm going to try to find some races to do this spring/summer including maybe a half or two to keep my motivation and remind me this is temporary. (You'd think having the Tough Mudder in May would be enough motivation right now but I'm actually rather scared of this race now that I have a "weak" ankle.)



*So glad you are recovering Meg!  You'll be back to your old self before you know it!  Tough Mudder.  What's the distance on that?  I'm doing a Warrior Dash in June - 5K with 12 (I think) obstacles.  I'm thinking the Tough Mudder is longer, yes?*



lisaviolet said:


> I'm in a wonderful head space around weight.    Strangely wonderful.  And I don't mean an "I can do it" kind of feeling.  I mean a peaceful feeling which is much more valuable.    Let's all pray.
> 
> Love to all.




*

Have you returned home or are you still here in the States? (jet setter speak )*



lisaviolet said:


> Liz - forgot to say congratulations on the weigh in.  So you're Sunday and Nancy is Friday?  Thursday?  I'm tired.  I'm sure it's clear Nancy.    I'm Friday on BL.



*Thursday is my official weigh in.  Gah.  It makes me CRAZY!

Oh.  Speaking of CRAZY, I was in a cranky headspace for my run the other day and I didn't want to finish my final miles.  So I listened to a series of "Crazy" songs. My playlist went like this:

Disturbia (Rhianna)
Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen)
Let's go Crazy (Prince)
Crazy Train (Ozzy)
Crazy (Gnarls Barkley)

It helped *




cantwaitvaca09 said:


> Meg we have the warrior dash here in June, I am scared of it to, I have not registered but I want to.



*<ahem> do it.  Don't think about it, just do it. That's my plan   Somehow I'll get thru it, and there will be bling at the end*


----------



## poppinspal

AKASnowWhite said:


> *So glad you are recovering Meg!  You'll be back to your old self before you know it!  Tough Mudder.  What's the distance on that?  I'm doing a Warrior Dash in June - 5K with 12 (I think) obstacles.  I'm thinking the Tough Mudder is longer, yes?*



It's 10 miles on a ski slope with 30 obstacles. I'm not so worried about the miles... or the amount of obstacles. They estimate it takes most people 3 hours. My concern is the cold... Vermont in early May, ice and cold water, being wet for 3 hours in low temps just sounds unpleasant. Oh and... there's no bling. Just a bright orange headband and bragging rights. If you go here and click view the full map you can roll over to see what the obstacles are, they are some that are similar to the Warrior Dash.


Jo- I'm not sure how the Warrior Dash is but Tough Mudder they encourage people to help each other thru the course. They want you to finish. You've run a half... you can push thru a race with obstacles! I've also read that at a lot of these races there are so many people that its a more relaxed pace. Definitely go for it.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

poppinspal said:


> It's 10 miles on a ski slope with 30 obstacles. I'm not so worried about the miles... or the amount of obstacles. They estimate it takes most people 3 hours. My concern is the cold... Vermont in early May, ice and cold water, being wet for 3 hours in low temps just sounds unpleasant. Oh and... there's no bling. Just a bright orange headband and bragging rights. If you go here and click view the full map you can roll over to see what the obstacles are, they are some that are similar to the Warrior Dash.
> 
> 
> Jo- I'm not sure how the Warrior Dash is but Tough Mudder they encourage people to help each other thru the course. They want you to finish. You've run a half... you can push thru a race with obstacles! I've also read that at a lot of these races there are so many people that its a more relaxed pace. Definitely go for it.



 Yep.  Tough Mudder is definitely harder!

Jo, Meg is right.  These events aren't so much about "winning" as they are about finishing.  I'm doing it with my cousin and another woman.  I know it's going to be challenging, but fun!  As for the pace - there is no way you can just run it.  There are only so many people who can be on any given obstacle at once.  So, you may run to an obstacle then have to stand in line and wait your turn.  It looks to me like there is lots of start/stop.


Ok.  Procrastinating now!  I need to get my backside out of the chair and get my 8 miles in.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Tough mudder sounds tough!  and muddy.  

Nancy, me too, but I'm trying to wait a bit and let Dallas sleep just a little more before I wake him and we head out to run.


----------



## DisneyGalUK

NEW THREAD ALERT! NEW THREAD ALERT!


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43681550#post43681550


----------

